#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-04
<bastetmilo> własnie, jakas nowa sepultura jest nie?
<winter> no jest
<winter> kairos
<bastetmilo> coś mój facet mówił
<winter> idę zajarać zw
<winter> re
<winter> m477_: ping
<marcin82> pong
<marcin82> ;]
<winter> sup
<m477_> winter: sup
<m477_> wlasnie wstaje
<winter> ja jem krupnik
<m477_> 6;30 w sumie bylem dzis na egzaminie
<m477_> gidziny
<winter> :|
<m477_> :|
<winter> \o/
<winter> m477_: lets party
<m477_> LOL kurwa
<m477_> Ilość punktów:	63
<m477_> Ocena:	3.5
<m477_> z angielskiego, a bylem pewny ze nie zdalem
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7sFZQiEHJ4
<m477_> to chyba old
<m477_> im kiris noswil and iti as a jack az
<winter> m477_:
<m477_> o/
<winter> sup
<m477_> sup
<winter> co tam
<m477_> chyba do sklepu musze isc
<winter> o tej porze?
<m477_> no a kiedy
<winter> jest 3.29 am
<winter> wszystko zamknięte
<m477_> nie nocne
<winter> a masz gdzieś blisko?
<m477_> no obok
<m477_> ;]
<marcin82> tzw. "okienko" rządzi ;]
<m477_> nie okienko
<winter> stwierdziłęm, że odpalę dhcp dla sieci na lanparty
<winter> i poszukuję darmowego serwera dhcp/dns dla xp
<m477_> :(
<winter> w sumie coś znalazłem
<winter> DualServerInstallerV6.83.exe
<winter> http://sourceforge.net/projects/dhcp-dns-server/
<m477_> winter:
<winter> m477_:
<m477_> wlasnie piwko pije\
<winter> co tam?
<winter> wróciłeś ze sklepu?
<m477_> nie bylem
<winter> ja jeszcze nie mogę, na antybiotykach wciąz jestem
<m477_> pf ;p
<m477_> nie wykoncz mi sie :-(
<m477_> na litosc boska
<winter> no jak nie będę pił na antybiotykach to się nie wykończę ;]
<winter> idę zajarać
<m477_> gibona?
<winter> nie, papierosa
<m477_> :(
<winter> \o/
<m477_> winter: o/
<winter> m477_: \o
<m477_> o/
<winter> \o
<m477_> ide do sklpu :-)
<winter> :|
<m477_> ? :(
<winter> no idź, smacznego
<m477_> :|
<m477_> na pocieszenie :-) http://youtu.be/3Rt6UM1Fg2w
<winter> co to?
<m477_> filtr dolno przepustowy z wtornikiem emiterowym :-0
<m477_> )
<winter> twój filmik?
<m477_> ną
<winter> dodałbyś porządny opis do tego
<m477_> ojatm ojtam
<czester> Re.
<winter> czester: o/
<czester> Co to za jazgot w tle słychać?:D
<m477_> jaki jazgot
<winter> czester: w tagach ma metallice
<czester> Brzmi gorzej niż Justice...
<m477_> chujowe glosniki masz zią ;-(
<czester> Raczej w filmikach jest chujowa muzyka.
<m477_> uznam to za komplement :-)
<czester> Głośniki co prawda dostałem za darmo... Ale to JBL ;-)
<m477_> a tu ? http://youtu.be/kq6_NGY5AZI
<winter> czester: grywasz w coś?
<czester> Ale nie katuję ich takim shitem ;-)
<czester> winter: Nie.
<m477_> lulz
<czester> m477_: FUJ, czarni.
<m477_> rasista
<czester> No.
<m477_> tylko winter mnie rozumie :*
<m477_> moj maly dziubasek <3
<winter> m477_: pedale
<m477_> tak?
<czester> Ja tam lubię starego, dobrego rocka.
<winter> ja właśnie piłuję sepulturę
<m477_> to wykuriwaj
<m477_> znam 1 kawalek, to ze swiniami w teledysku
<m477_> ogarniasz?
<winter> o właśnie sobie leci coverek bauhausu "bela lugosi's dead" w wykonaniu sepultury
<winter> m477_: to nie sepultury
<czester> Nine Inch Nails - Head Like a Hole
<m477_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcL---4xQYA
<m477_> WUT?
<winter> czester: to faktycznie dobry, stary rock
<m477_> let ziepelin
<m477_> my thoughts are gonna kill me away
<czester> Heh
<m477_> lulz :)
<czester> 1990
<m477_> stare czasy
<m477_> bylem wtedy malą kruszyną
<czester> Zajebiste czasy dla muzyki
<czester> Teraz robią takie gówna, że tego słuchać nie idzie.
<m477_> ;000
<m477_> :)))*
<czester> Trent Reznor ogólnie daje radę.
<winter> Sepultura [Discography]\2001 - Nation\17 - Annihilation  (feat. Cristian Machado) (Crucifix cover) (Bonus track).mp3
<winter> czester: mam dyskografię nin
<winter> ale chwilowo nie słucham
<czester> Fajnie.
<czester> Kupiłeś?
<winter> nie
<winter> :-)
<m477_> ;o
<czester> Ja mam 2 płyty ale oryginały ;-P
<m477_> zlodziej !
<m477_> a znacie shpongle?
<winter> m477_: w świetle polskiego prawa to legalne
<m477_> ehe\
<czester> Nie no
<czester> Ja mam skromną kolekcję, jakieś 30 płyt
<czester> Kupuję je od pół roku
<winter> ja mam 90 giga muzyki :-)
<m477_> a no to tak :)
<m477_> winter: moge sciagnac 500gb muzyki i chuj z tego?
<m477_> w 1 dzien z sieci
<winter> i tak będziesz miał 90% gówna
<winter> a ja mam prawie same smaczki
<m477_> :*****
<czester> 90G smaczków?
<czester> Chyba z McDonalds
<m477_> ;o
<winter> :-)
<m477_> pewnie flaczki
<winter> ja tam się nie będę kłucił
<czester> kłócił.
<czester> :-)
<m477_> :))
<winter> :|
 * m477_ pociesza
<winter> nie spałem całą noc, wybaczcie
<m477_> winter: syneczku nie smuc sie :(
<czester> Płyty nie są drogie jak się dobrze poszuka
<m477_> uzywa kltos z was konversation?
<czester> NIN kupiłem 2 płyty za łącznie 35zł
<winter> jeśli zbierałbym płyty to kupiłbym adapter i winyle
<czester> Ostatnio kupiłem 4 płyty za 100zł
<winter> zaczynając od muzyki klasycznej
<m477_> dzieki
<czester> Mnie klasyczna nie interesuje.
<winter> czester: człowieku, ja na piwo nie mam a co dopiero wydawać 100zł na płyty
<czester> No jak?
<czester> Raz na miesiąc kupić płytę nie dasz rady?
<winter> nie
<czester> ^_^
<czester> To ale fatalnie.
<winter> ale kupuję sieciówkę w tym tygodniu
<winter> jak bym kupił płytę nie miałbym sieciówki
<m477_> ;)
<czester> Ja nie zarabiam dużo, ale na jedną płytę sobie mogę na miesiąc pozwolić...
<m477_> winter: przepija dzienie z 20 browarow
<winter> a tak mogę sobie pobrać za free
<winter> m477_: teraz w ogóle nie pije bo jestem na proszkach
<czester> Och też ściągam.
<m477_> :(
<czester> Ale dla przyzwoitości coś co uważam za bardzo dobre - KUPUJĘ
<m477_> od chlania rozjebales se musk
<winter> czester: ostatnio kupiłem sc2 i... nie gram
<winter> 175 zł kurwa
<m477_> :)))))
<czester> No tak...
<m477_> raz kupilem gre za 199 zl ale mialem chyb a z 12 lat
<czester> Też ostatnio kupiłem grę.
<czester> Minecraft.
<m477_> lulz
<winter> czester: sc2 w ogóle śmiga ładnie na macu
<czester> winter: Wiem. Grałem.
<m477_> ludzie
<m477_> opanujcie sie
<winter> minecraft to nie gra
<czester> A muszę w sumie router zmienić.
<m477_> a co
<winter> to symulator downa
<czester> Na coś z wifi n...
<m477_> xD wat
<czester> Minecraft to jeden z najbardziej zajebistych pomysłów na grę jaki widziałem od lat.
<winter> ja tam jadę na kablach
<czester> Aha. Kablem będę laptopa podpinał...
<winter> trzeba mieć długi kabel :-P
<czester> Leżę sobie na łóżku i muzyka gra mi z głośników na drugim końcu pokoju, a będę sieć kablem podpinał?:D
<czester> Wireless!
<m477_> co to ten minecraft? :(
<winter> jak kupię sobie siecówkę bezprzewodową to będę miał wireless
<czester> Muszę po prostu kupić Airport Extreme.
<czester> ;-)
<winter> lol.
<m477_> to jest mmo w ogole?
<czester> Też.
<m477_> co tez
<winter> i sp i mp ...
<czester> Też może być.
<m477_> ;ooo
<czester> Zaraz będę dzwonił do Francji ;-)
<m477_> no niesamowite
<m477_> po hui
<czester> Do mojej kobiety.
<m477_> O_o
<winter> iphonem?
<m477_> jadwiga petrowicz nie zyje
<czester> Tak
<winter> lol
<czester> iPhonem przez skype.
<winter> czester: ale z ciebie mac fanboy fag
<winter> ale co tam
<m477_> dlaczego dzieci bila gatesa nie moga ifonuw uzywac>
<czester> Wolę określenie "użytkownik"
<winter> może też kiedyś macbooka pro kupię
<winter> chociaż pc wydaje się rozsądniejszym wyborem
<winter> za te pieniądze...
<czester> Heh
<czester> Nie wiem w jakiej kategorii. Chyba tylko cenowej.
<winter> po prostu za cenę maca kupię 2x lepszy pc
<czester> Może sprzętowo.
<czester> Ale zajebany w chuj nieużytecznym systemem i z biosem ;-)
<winter> akurat win7 i linux są użyteczne
<czester> Windows 7 to się jeszcze zgodzę.
<czester> ;-)
<winter> zależy od użyszkodnika
<czester> winter: Użyteczne w kategorii "po prostu działa" ;-)
<czester> Bez zbędnego jebania kozy w dupę.
<winter> nie używam takich linuksów ;-p
<czester> Każdy linux taki jest.
<winter> no moze xubuntu na laptopie z lenistwa
<czester> Każdy oferuje zbędne jebanie kozy w dupę.
<winter> czester: ubuntu zazwyczaj just works
<czester> Można, owszem. Ale po co...
<czester> winter: No np. jakbym chciał sobie Photoshopa włączyć?:>
<winter> używam linuksów na których trzeba się pierdzielić
<winter> czester: maszyna wirtualna albo windows
<czester> I nie pisz mi, że GIMP ;-P
<winter> widzisz co napisałem
<winter> GIMP != photoshop
<czester> winter: To jak muszę włączać maszynę wirtualną, żeby pracować to jaki jest sens trzymania tego linuksa?
<winter> sens jest w dualboocie z windowsem
<czester> Chyba nonsens ;-P
<winter> eh...
<czester> Dual boot
<czester> Jak jeden system jest do pizdy to musisz robić dual boot
<Matan[M]> bry
<winter> a więc uważasz, że linux ssie bo nie można na nim odpalić photoshopa?
<winter> Matan[M]: o/
<czester> Jakbym musiał co chwilę restartować komputer to chyba bym się zajebał ;-)
<winter> czester: kto ci każe to robić co chwilę
<Matan[M]> winter: jaki user takie problemy ;]
<czester> winter: No to po co się w ogóle przełączać? Można cały czas działać w środowisku, które pozwala na więcej ;-)
<winter> czester: rób jak chcesz
<czester> Tej
<czester> Widzę takie pierdolenie u siebie w pracy
<czester> Kretyńska firma Żagiel zrobiła program pod Windows
<winter> czester: na linuksie można dużo i jest to floss
<czester> Musiałem restartować komputer, żeby zrobić umowę ratalną
<czester> Więc w końcu się wkurwiłem i od roku nie zrobiłem żadnej umowy w żaglu bo mi się nie chce restartować komputera
<czester> A Ty mi mówisz o dual boot
<czester> :D
<winter> ja też w sumie od 2 misięcy xp używam dla gier
<winter> ale linuksa nie usunę
<czester> To masz zajęte miejsce na dysku niczym
<winter> bo lubię to czego ty nienawidzisz
<winter> idę zajarać
<winter> i tylko nie konwertuj ludzi na maca podczas mojej nieobecności!@
<winter> albo w sumie zajaram w pokoju
<winter> czester: pałcą ci za sianie fudu?
<winter> masz jakąś umowę z apple?
<czester> Nie. Za sprzedaż.
<czester> Mówię o moich doświadczeniach
<Matan[M]> winter: tyle że Win XP można kupić w BOX za 200zł a za maca trzeba się o wiele więcej wykosztować ;)
<czester> OS X Lion Developer Preview 1 był lepszy niż jakikolwiek linux ;-P
<winter> czester: po prostu nie rozumiesz idei tego systemu
<czester> winter: Albo rozumiem ją ale nie pasuje mi.
<winter> czester: a jak wyjaśnisz fakt, że większość superkomputerów pracuje na linuksie
<winter> mac też by się lepiej nadawał?
<czester> winter: No. Sam mam jeden w domu. Very useful.
<czester> ;-)
<winter> eh
<czester> Ja mam proste podejście
<czester> End User ;-)
<czester> Ma działać. Nawet jeśli muszę za to zapłacić
<winter> no linux pod strzechami ciężko się wlecze
<winter> to fakt
<winter> Matan[M]: kiedy przestaniesz mnie zapraszać na trollownie?
<Matan[M]> winter: invite poszło?
<winter> mhm
<czester> Na cały kanał.
<czester> Ja też dostałem.
<Matan[M]> sorasy, w xchacie nie wyłączyłem może skryptu
<Matan[M]> wysyła do wszystkich na kanał, chyba
<winter> czester: organizuję lanparty dwudziestegotrzeciego
<czester> winter: Cały myk polega na jednym
<czester> Uważam, że jak się za soft płaci to z reguły on ma lepszą jakość.
<czester> Bo jak ktoś wziął od Ciebie pieniądze to ma jakieś moralne zobowiązanie wykonać dobrze swoją pracę.
<winter> nie mam argumentów na to
<winter> ale i tak nie zrezygnuję z linuksa
<winter> szczególnie na serwerach
<czester> I tak np. kupiłem ostatnio czytnik rss za 7,99 euro
<czester> :-)
<winter> o lol.
<winter> i co, warto było?
<czester> http://reederapp.com/mac/
<czester> Warto.
<czester> Kawał dobrze napisanego programu.
<winter> nawet nie używam rss
<winter> a gdybym używał to thunderbird/firefox by mi pewnie wystarczyły
<winter> czester: jakiej przeglądarki używasz?
<czester> Ale np. wiedziałem co kupuję. Używałem darmowej bety przez pół roku, programista pokazał, że potrafi więc wynagrodziłem jego pracę.
<czester> I wielu znajomych też nie żałowało tych 40zł.
<czester> winter: Safari.
<winter> nie uzywałem safari
<winter> w ogóle
<winter> słysząłem, że apple ma dobry support
<czester> Różnie ;-)
<czester> Na infolinię nie ma co dzwonić.
<czester> Tam siedzą jacyś debile.
<czester> Przynajmniej na polskiej.
<czester> Ale jak się do nas przylezie to staramy się pomóc jak tylko się da.
<winter> znam jedną osobę irl która ma maca
<czester> Czy to polak?:D
<winter> nom
<winter> ale kupił maca w anglii
<czester> I co tam robi?
<winter> irl - In ReaL
<czester> A.
<czester> Myślałem, że mówisz o Irlandii.
<winter> nie
<czester> I co z nią?
<winter> nic ma.
<winter> nic, ma.
<czester> Aha :D
<winter> a tak to wszyscy windows
<winter> jeden mój kumpel ma linuksa
<lisu> re
<winter> a tak wszyscy winda
<czester> Z moich kumpli linuksa nie ma nikt.
<czester> Maca... 6-7 osób i moja dziewczyna też ma.
<winter> teraz przyszedł do mnie ziomek i mówi, że koniecznie mam go nauczyć łamać wep
<winter> dałem mu backtracka 3
<lisu> winter: 4 juz jesr
<lisu> jest*
<winter> powiedział, że jak przyjedzie z trasy (jeździ na tirach za granicę) to przyjdzie i będziemy łamać
<winter> lisu: ?
<winter> a bt4
<lisu> bt 4 jest juz
<winter> wiem , ale nie miałem wypalonego
<winter> lisu: bt5 już jest
<czester> Idę na jakieś śniadanie.
<czester> ;-)
<lisu> wep i wpa złamiesz, z wepem kilka minut, a z wpa kto wie, osobiście próbowałem wpa, ale po godzinie dałem spokój
<winter> także pewnie zacznie używac linuksa
<winter> lisu: wiem
<lisu> winter: ale bt to niekoniecznie, wystarczy dociągnąc pare programów do debiana/ubuntu i to samo jest
<winter> wiem
<winter> ale on nie miał linuksa zainstalowanego nigdzie
<winter> to dałem mu live bt3
<winter> i tam masz już wszystko potrzebne
<winter> wszystko co potrzebne
<lisu> jeszcze tylko pcmcia z anteną kierunkową i voila
<czester> I przyjdzie truć Ci dupę bo sam sobie nie da rady :D
<winter> on ma jakąś kartę na realteku pod usb
<winter> ponoć ogień karta
<winter> czester: tak i postawi browary ;-)
<lisu> wykrywa ją bt3?
<czester> ^_^
<winter> lisu: nie wiem jeszcze ,podejrzewam, że nie
<czester> Za browara to ja bym dupy nie ruszył :D
<lisu> czester: napisał,  że to on przyjdzie... ;)
<czester> W sensie pracy.
<winter> to przyjacielska przysługa bardziej
<czester> Browara mogę sobie kupić sam, dla przyjaciół robię za darmo.
<czester> Od znajomych już kasuję.
<winter> ale koniecznie chce piwo postawić
<winter> ja się nie sprzeciwiam
<lisu> sam chce sie tez pewnie napic ;)
<winter> nom
<czester> Śniadanie... Herbata, piernik i ciasto z dżemem ;-)
<lisu> winter: zapytaj go czy wep czy wpa, jak wpa, to niech krzynkę przyniesie... chwile zejdzie x)
<winter> ciasto na śniadanie jest mistrzowskie
<winter> lisu: wep mówiłem
<winter> lisu: bo on do belgii jeździ a tam od groma wepów
<lisu> e to 1 browar styknie
<winter> nie 1 tylko czteropak
<lisu> o widzisz, tak też może byc :D
<winter> na głowę
<lisu> hehe
<czester> Śniadanie po włosku
<lisu> dobra czas zajrzeć w logi
<winter> lisu: neostrada śmiga?
<czester> Dolce ;-)
<lisu> jaka neostrada?
<winter> lisu: w twojej serwerowni
<czester> Ahahahaha
<czester> Ostatnio nie ogarnąłem klienta
<czester> Mówi, że ma neostradę
<lisu> lol, nie mam neostrady, chodź dsl też nie grzeszy prędkościa.
<czester> W rozmowie wyszło, że ja nie mam a on do mnie: Jak to pan nie ma? To jak pan ma internet?
<winter> lisu: bo kiedyś powiedziałeś "to włącze pobieranie tego iso i  ide na miasto w międzyczasie"
<winter> czester: lol nie strasz
<winter> lisu: a byłeś w serwerowni
<winter> czester: koleś miał ponury obraz polskiego internetu... jak nie ma neostrady to nie ma internetu
<lisu> winter: możliwe, ale neostrady nie mam.
<winter> lisu: żarty
 * lisu zaspany jeszcze i nie jarzy żartów, wybaczta.
<czester> hehe
<czester> Bywają lepsi
<czester> Ludzie myślą, ze w sklepie z komputerami jest tak pro
<lisu> czester: takie elementy do was przychodzą?
<czester> Ale przychodzą dorośli ludzie do których trzeba gadać jak w przedszkolu
<czester> Co to jest 3G
<lisu> 3 guziki.
<winter> :-d
<czester> Ile ten komputer ma pamięci? RAM czy dysk? CO?
<czester> I np. pytanie
<czester> co to znaczy, że dysk ma 250G pojemności?
<czester> Myśli mam wtedy straszne...
<winter> no to tłumaczysz od podstaw co to jest dysk twardy i do czego służy
<czester> Nie tłumaczę.
<winter> i tak do usrania :-D
<lisu> najlepiej zacznij od bitów / bajtów
<czester> Nie prowadzę wykładu dla przedszkolaków
<winter> to co mówisz?
<czester> Jak nie zrozumie "to oznacza ile danych się zmieści w komputerze" to spławiam gościa.
<bez_nicku> Hmm... mozna skorzystac z pomyslu producentow np. mp3 i podawac ilosc np. filmow, ktore sa wstanie zmiescic lub zdjec etc...
<lisu> czester: też się spotykam z takimi elementami nienauczalnymi.
<czester> bez_nicku: Tak robimy przy iPodach
<winter> ja nie bo rzadko z domu wychodzę
<lisu> winter: poprawka: mam styczność z takimi.
<czester> Ten mp3 ma 8G pojemności. "A ile to jest?"
<czester> Jebniesz mu, że 2000 piosenek i zamyka japę.
<winter> :-d
<bez_nicku> no ale to jest chyba najlepszy sposob na okreslenie 'ile to jest'
<lisu> czester: "widzi pan te dzwi? -tak -to do tych drzewi w pizu."
<bez_nicku> dla takich 'ludzi' :D
<winter> lisu: :DDDD
<czester> Najgorsza byla pizda, jakiś pedał, który przyszedł z elektronicznym papierosem i mi gadał, że AMD i Linux lepsze.
<czester> Dałem mu numer na infolinię Apple, żeby się pożalił dlaczego Apple używa Intela.
<bez_nicku> :P
<czester> Po 5 minutach już mnie wkurwiał
<winter> czester: bo nie miał z kim o tym pogadać
<winter> czester: trzeba było wysłać go na irc
<bez_nicku> haha
<czester> "Dlaczego tu są procesory Intela a nie AMD?""
<bez_nicku> winter: raczej na czat :D
<czester> A ja: "Bo tak to zaprojektowali inżynierowie"
<m477_> winter: jestesmy teraz przyjaciolmi :)
<lisu> czester: a dlaczego niebo jest niebieski?
<lisu> e*
<m477_> lisu: rozpraszanie Rayleya
<czester> I dalej: "Jeżeli ma pan jakieś dalsze pytanie to pod tym numerem..."
<lisu> kurde glupie kjlawisze
<bez_nicku> trzeba bylo powiedziec, ze dostali w lape dlatego tak jest i nic na to nie poradzisz ;p
<lisu> znowu. ;/
<czester> Podałem mu numer do Cupertino ;-P
<lisu> :D
<lisu> napewno się dodzwoni x)
<czester> Ta
<winter> jest jakiś monolog jobsa na kwejku ale nie chce mi się oglądać
<czester> W ogóle!
<czester> Kumpel kiedyś odebrał telefon i słyszę jak mówi: "Tak, tak... Tak, oczywiście, dowozimy. Tak, będą za 15 minut."
<lisu> skąd ja to znam x) dodzwonić się do jakiegoś supportu to graniczy z cudem.
<czester> Przyjął zamówienie na pierogi.
<lisu> LOL
<winter> ale sepultura nakurwia.
<m477_> ano
<czester> hehe
<czester> U mnie cisza
<winter> szum wiatraków
<m477_> szum basu
<czester> Ale bateria pokazuje, że da radę jeszcze przez 7,5h ;-P
<lisu> czester: po 5h się zdziwisz.
<czester> Nie ;-)
<lisu> poważnie tyle wytrzyma?
<czester> Tak ;-)
<lisu> czester: to faktycznie nie może być amd x)
<czester> Tzn. zależy co będę robił
<czester> Jak włączę flasha to się zjebie ;-P
<lisu> flasza powiiny ubijać na starcie, to jest tak wkurzające ze czasem mam ochotę flashblocka na stałe odpalić.
<czester> A nawet jakby miał trzymać 5h to i tak dobrze
<czester> lisu: Mam flashblocka ;-P
<winter> adblock wystarczy
<czester> Nie ;-)
<winter> tak.
<czester> W sensie mnie flash wkurwia w ogóle.
<czester> Mam taki clicktoflash i jest spoko
<lisu> ja mam adblocka
<winter> adblck blokuje adsy a na resztę flaszy chcę patrzeć
<winter> ja np youtube czy justin tv
<lisu> ech, gdzie te strony w czystym htmlu :| kiedyś było prosto.
<czester> html5
<czester> Pokazywałem wam tę stronę tego rss za 8euro
<czester> Widzieliście jak fajnie zrobiona?
<lisu> masz moze link? ja nie widziałem
<czester> http://reederapp.com/mac
<czester> html5
<czester> ;-)
<lisu> nieeee... kliknąłem i teraz minute będzie mi ie otwierał ;/
<lisu> shiet, jeszcze ff aktualizuje
<czester> lol
<lisu> o ja... o ja nie moge... firefox 5.0 o ja...
<winter> nom
<winter> i znowu zmienili interfejs
<winter> wkurzyło mnie, że musze znowu przyciski przestawiać
<lisu> ja chce maca
<lisu> kurde, to jest zrobione ze smakiem.
<winter> ale już się przyzwyczaiłem
<lisu> ale strona ni hu hu, tylko pudło na środku widać i menu po lewej
<czester> Program jest jak strona ;-)
<czester> Nie żałuję ani jednego eurocenta ;-)
<lisu> 10 dolarów, eee 28-30 pln... za readera? hmm, no cenią się.
<czester> Wcześniej była darmowa beta i była zajebista ;-)
 * DaZ patrzy na skriny i jeszcze nie wie co to
<czester> rss.
<DaZ> ooh
<DaZ> fajny :x
<Wizard> tak się właśnie zaczyna wydawać pieniądze na głupoty
<czester> hehe
<Wizard> Skrzyp: ping
<Wizard> cześć, tak btw
<DaZ> \O
<winter> eh
<m477_> winter: o/
<m477_> ostatnie tchnienie przed smierciom ? :(
<winter> nie
<winter> wzdycham
<Matan[M]> winter: do ukochanej?
<winter> nie, tak po prostu
<winter> z nudów chyba
<m477_> winter: DO NAUKI KURWA JEBANE NIEROBY :-(
<winter> czego mam się uczyć?
<Matan[M]> winter: umiesz "nakurwiać salto"?
<m477_> ja umiem jak sie napierdole
<winter> nie chcę próbować
<winter> bo sobie kark złamię
<Matan[M]> winter: a umiesz być parkerem z bruklinu?
<winter> :|
<Matan[M]> winter: powinieneś nauczyć się miotać zestawem jak szatan
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> wytrzeźwiejcie
<Matan[M]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Xw5zhcFIOU
<Matan[M]> winter: ^ ;]
<winter> widziałem :|
 * winter ziewa
 * Wilczek wita wszystkich
<Wizard> cześć Wilczek
<winter> o\
<winter> o/
<Wizard> to był salut, czy sieg heil? :D
<winter> machanie rączką
<winter> meow
<Wizard> czyli sieg heil
<winter> nie
<winter> machanie
<Wizard> Nerihsa: cześć
<Nerihsa> ohayou
<Wizard> okaerinasai
<DaZ> desudesudesu
<Factum> siema :P
<Wilczek> Hej :)
<Factum> ja pieprze ale kolejka jest
<Wilczek> Gdzie?
<Factum> skladam dokumenty do szkoly
<Wilczek> Jakiej?
<Factum> na 9 do pracy, no kurwa
<Factum> elektronik
<Wilczek> Hehe :D
<czester> Dlaczego zaraz tak kurwa wulgarnie?
<Factum> bo mam kolejke ze masakra i jestem wkurzony
<Factum> dziele sie z wami moimi emocjami :D
<czester> Oszczędź nam emocji licealisty ;-)
<Wilczek> Trochę kultury, kurwa :P
<czester> A tak swoją drogą - a propos Waszego pokolenia: http://www.playr.pl/2011/07/a-jednak-jestes-glupia-albo-leniwa-stawiam-na-to-pierwsze/ Bardzo ciekawy artykuł ;-)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3qaj8b4> (at www.playr.pl)
<Factum> dobrze, kurwa :P
<Factum> jestem na telefonie
<czester> No to co?
<czester> Ja mogę na telefonie linki oglądać.
<Factum> a ja nie moge kliknac nawet na pocketirc
<czester> ^_^
<czester> To co to za telefon?:D
<Factum> bo przejrzec to nie mialbym problemu
<Factum> iPaq
<Factum> WM2003
<czester> O matko przejaświętsza!
<Factum> pocketirc nie pokazuje linkow jako... linkow :D
<Wilczek> Ja na tych linkach sobie pamięć ćwiczę, żeby przepisać :D
<czester> Hahahahahha
<Wilczek> Samsung S8300 :P
<czester> Co to?
<czester> O fuj!
<czester> ;-)
<Wilczek> Ultra Touch
<czester> Widziałem to na żywo
<czester> Ma taki śmieszny ekran naciskowy jak Avila
<czester> Touch to to nie widziało na oczy ;-)
<Wilczek> Nie!
<czester> Tak!
<Wilczek> Avila ma badziewny opór, to ma pojemnościowy :)
<Factum> avila jest straszna
<Factum> juz wiem gdzie tu w elektroniku palarnia jest
<Wizard> czester: ty masz pewnie gejfona? :P
<czester> Ehe
<Wilczek_> Tfu, oddać dziewictwo za ten badziew -.-
<czester> ahahaha]
<czester> Oddałem pieniądze ;-)
<czester> Nie muszę dawać dupy, żeby mieć nowy telefon ;-P
<Wilczek> Już prędzej za Androida ;P
<Factum> noo i jestem w elektroniku!
<Factum> nareszcie :P
<czester> Wilczek: A na co mi android
<czester> Kupię jakiś badziew bez wsparcia za pół roku
<Wizard> lol
<Wilczek> Lol
<czester> No bo sieci chujowo je brandują
<Wilczek> O.o
<czester> Mój brachol kupił w play jakiegoś samsunga i czekał rok na aktualizację.
<Wizard> czester: te mity ze wsparciem ifona to jest jakiś żal
<czester> Poza tym nie dostałem telefonu za złotówkę
<czester> ;-)
<czester> Kupiłem go w Apple Store.
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wilczek> Kto używa brandowanego Androida?
<czester> Jakbym miał kupować Androida to i tak musiałbym wydać tyle samo bo HTC tanie nie są.
<Wilczek> Nie kupuj HTC
<czester> A właśnie że tak
<czester> BO niby co?
<Wilczek> Ich smartfony kosztują ok. 1000 zł więcej niż takie same u konkurencji
<czester> Ale są porządnie wykonane.
<Wilczek> Ehhh...
<czester> Nie jestem bogaty więc nie stać mnie na rzeczy tanie.
<Wizard> czester: ale co do jednego muszę się zgodzić, android to chłam
<czester> Nie
<czester> Android jest spoko
<czester> Fajnie pomyślany
<czester> Ale sprzęt chujowy
<Wilczek> ...
<czester> I taki zabawkowy
<czester> Jedno mnie się w Androidzie nie podoba
<czester> To, że wymagania sprzętowe zaczyna mieć w stylu Windows.
<Wizard> czester: nie klnij :>
<Wizard> w sumie to nie android, tylko te badziewne nakładki producentów
<czester> Nie sądzę ;-)
<czester> W każdym razie to rośnie w zastraszającym tempie.
<czester> A mój iPhone ma prawie rok i działa cały czas ładne i będzie działał przez najbliższy rok bo iOS5 śmiga na nim jak złoto.
<Dreadlish> o/
<lisu> czester: dla porównania adnroida i windows mobile na podobnym sprzęcie, to jednak andro chodzi duuuuuużo płynniej, a windows m w ogóle jest nieużywalny.
<Dreadlish> mój ojciec sie pieprzył pełną godzine żeby smsa wysłać z wm
<Dreadlish> so....
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: o/
<lisu> wm to porazka
<czester> Windows Phone 7 wygląda fajnie.
<czester> Świetny mieli pomysł na interfejs
<Dreadlish> *mieli*
<czester> I nadal mają.
<czester> Po prostu wydali niedopracowany system.
<lisu> widziałem pare screenów, ale jak to działa to nie wiem.
<czester> Nokia mam nadzieję sobie na to nie pozwoli i jak wyjdzie N9 to już nie z Meego tylko z WP7
<czester> Ja miałem w ręce HTC z WP7.
<lisu> wp7? windows p? 7
<czester> phone
<czester> Windows Phone 7
<lisu> a fakt
<czester> Tak się nazywa ten system.
<czester> Bardzo ładnie i płynnie.
<czester> I ten HTC miał fajny ekran dotykowy.
<lisu> ja tam mam uprzedzenie do windowsów na handletach
<czester> Uprzedzenia są złe.
<lisu> mam stare mio, niby chodzi, ale to tylko do gpsu wykorzystuje.
<bialy663> interface wp7 na mnie nie działa
<bialy663> poprostu mi nie pasuje
<lisu> miałem wm6.1 na htc, ->porażka, miałem też fona z wm2003, i wm5, i nie życze nawet najgorszemu wrogowi.
<czester> lisu: Ale WP7 jest zupełnie przeprojektowany
<bialy663> miałem wm6.1 zupdatowałem go do 6.5; potem android
<bialy663> w między czasie testowałem wp7 i jakoś nie
<czester> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a98L6uorAiE
<lisu> czester: no czytałem na ten temat, ze podobno całkiem fajny, ale jak nie dotknę to nie uwierzę, że coś dobrego zrobili.
<czester> Szczerze to jakbym miał się na coś przesiąść to bardziej patrzę w stronę WP7 niż Androida.
<czester> Tyle, że przed MS jeszcze sporo pracy.
<czester> Ale może nokia dzięki temu wróci do gry.
<Wilczek> Nie ma nawet kopiuj-wklej podobno
<lisu> imo, im więcej graczy, tym stawki lecą w dół, konkurencja
<czester> Wilczek: Wszystko będzie.
<bialy663> juz jest
 * lisu poszedł sobie
<czester> I multitasking ;-)
<Wizard> w czym?
<czester> WP7
<Wizard> nie chcę mieć z microsoftem do czynienia w żadnym wypadku
<Wizard> Skrzyp:
<czester> Firma jak każda inna.
<Wizard> najbardziej lubię dziadka Ballmera
<czester> Akurat to jest idiota i nie powinien być CEO
<czester> Przez niego Microsoft sobie słabo radzi.
<Wizard> ja mam porównie z pewnym podobym kolesiem, który ma swój świat
<Wizard> dość znany jest też
<Wizard> ale nie będę mówił, bo mnie kopną
<Wizard> ;P
<czester> Jobs?:>
<Wizard> niee
<Wizard> z Polsi
<Wizard> Polski*
<czester> Bo akurat on robi dobrą kasę ;-)
<Wilczek`> Ehhh... Informacja o Office 360: "[...]Office 365 w rywalizacji z konkurencyjnym GoogleApps może okazać się dużo lepszy w trybie online, bo będzie dostępny nie tylko na systemach Microsoftu, ale także Androidzie, iOS oraz RIM czy przeglądarce Firefox." Ciekawe kto to pisze -.-
<julek> o/
<Wilczek`> o/
<Wizard> http://www.pidjin.net/2009/02/16/killer-iphone/
<Wizard> Wilczek`: lo,
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> cześć julek
<czester> haha
<gjm> Bry
<Wilczek`> Hej :)
<firemark> hm, ma ktos pomysl jak zainstalowac opere?
<Wizard> dpkg -i opera.deb
<Wilczek`> sudo dpkg -i nazwa_paczki.deb?
<Wilczek`> Wizard: :P
<Dreadlish> tak
<firemark> apt-get nie da rady?
<Dreadlish> bue
<Wilczek`> sudo apt-get install opera
<Dreadlish> nie*
<Dreadlish> do paczków nie
<firemark> Wilczek`: gdyby mi to dzialalo to bym sie qrwa nie pytal
<Wilczek`> A czemu nie działa?
<firemark> E: Pakiet opera nie ma kandydata do instalac
<Nerihsa> emerge opera?
<mati75> firemark: dodaj repo i zainstaluj
<firemark> Nerihsa: :((((((((((
<Wilczek`> Nerihsa: To nie żętu
<Wilczek`> :P
<mati75> deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ unstable non-free
<Nerihsa> ubuntu tez nie
<firemark> przypomnijcie mi gdzie to sie dodawalo
<mati75> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Wilczek`> /etc/apt/sources.list
<firemark> ok
<firemark> thx :D
<Wilczek`> :D
<firemark> No command 'emerge' found, did you mean:
<firemark> kurwa.
<lisu> mać
<mati75> emerge jest w gentoo
 * lisu poszedł bo musiał
<Wizard> firemark: emerge? ktoś tego jeszcze używa w ogóle?
<jdska> Widział ktoś może z was w sieci jakieś porównanie C# i Javy? Chcę wiedzieć wszystko, zużycie pamięci, szybkość, łatwość pisania kodu, różnice, wsparcie linuksa itp.
<Wizard> o_O
<firemark> jdska: trudno będzie
<Wizard> jdska: mogę ci o javie poopowiadać
<firemark> jdska: ale wsparcie linuksa w C# jest znikome
<Wizard> ej, jak? jest kompilator przecież
<Wizard> więc jest wsparcie
<Wizard> nie pytał o liby :>
<jdska> Java ma tą wadę, że nie każdy ma maszynę wirtualną javy zainstalowaną, a C# pod windowsem jest out of box.
<jdska> Dodatkowo java wydaje mi się cięższa niż c#.
<Wizard> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_programming_languages
<Wizard> TĘ WADĘ!
<Wizard> po polsku nie umiesz pisać, a za javę się bierzesz?!
<firemark> 60% z matury mial
<firemark> kujon jebany
<jdska> Taki ze mnie polak jak widać.
<Wizard> firemark: nie wiem co to znaczy
<Wizard> 60% to chyba za mało, żeby zdać, nie?
<Wizard> czy 50% to próg?
<Nerihsa> 30% to prog
<jdska> 30% to próg.
<Nerihsa> ;f
<Wizard> rotfl
<Nerihsa> na szczescie poszlo mi 2x lepiej
<jdska> Matura jest banalnie prosta imo.
<firemark> Nerihsa: w tym roku?
<Wizard> i jedna czwarta głąbów nie zdała?
<Nerihsa> firemark: w zeszlym
<jdska> Wizard: bo to maksymalne głąby.
<jdska> Te trochę mądrzejsze głąby zdały.
<firemark> no coś tak kojarzyłem
<Wizard> wolę nie wiedzieć jak oni piszą :)
<Wizard> jdska: wracając do tematu, zależy co chcesz pisać i pod co
<bastetmilo> http://www.playr.pl/2011/07/a-jednak-jestes-glupia-albo-leniwa-stawiam-na-to-pierwsze/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3qaj8b4> (at www.playr.pl)
<Wizard> java ma tę zaletę, żę na wszystkich systemach wygląda tak samo źle :)
<jdska> Wizard: głównie aplikacje sieciowe w których wydajność jest ważna.
<Wizard> tzn?
<Wilczek`> jdska: C# to przypadkiem nie jest wytwór Micro$hitu?
<Wizard> serwery?
<Wizard> bo ja c# i .neta nie znam i nie chcę znać
<jdska> Wizard: tak
<Wilczek`> Najprostszy język to Visual Basic .NET, ale słabe wsparcie dla Tux'a
<jdska> Wizard: I sorry, że głupio zapytam, ale w czym C# czy java są lepsze od C++?
<jdska> Bo na chwilę obecną znam tylko C/C++/Ruby/Python.
<jdska> I szukam jakiegoś kompromisu pomiędzy wydajnością a łatwością pisania.
<Wizard> oba mają dynamiczne zarządzanie pamięcią i garbage collecting
<Wizard> no to jak znasz c++, to po co się uczyć tamtych?
<Wilczek`> C++ rlz 4 ever :D
<Wizard> ja nie rozumiem, język dobiera się do potrzeb i możliwości
<jdska> Nie wiem. Chcę dowiedzieć się o co z tym chodzi. Dlaczego tak wielu programistów używa Javy czy C#.
<Wizard> Wilczek`: e tam
<Wizard> jdska: bo za to płacą w firmach?
<jdska> Wizard: A dlaczego akurat za to a nie za C++?
<Wizard> za c++ też płacą
<Wizard> zależy gdzie
<Wizard> tylko w c++ pisze się (w Polsce) mniej
<jdska> Dlaczego?
<Wizard> w firmach przynajmniej
<Wizard> nie wiem
<Wizard> java chyba wychodzi taniej
<jdska> Szybciej się pisze?
<jdska> Ale przecież programy w javie wymagają dużo więcej ramu.
<Wizard> ta, łatwiej debuguje
<Wizard> ram jest tańszy niż miesięczna pensja programisty
<jdska> Jak piszesz coś bardzo zasobożernego + zasobożerność javy.
<jdska> Wizard: aha
<Wizard> zawsze możesz to w javie sklastrować
<Wizard> i to bardzo łatwo
<Wizard> ale to jee
<Wizard> programy desktopowe w javie są..
<Wizard> podobno :D
<jdska> Właśnie.
<jdska> Znam kilka programów desktopowych w javie.
<Wizard> ja mam kilka zainstalowanych, netbeans, squirrel sql
<jdska> A interfejs jest strasznie mało responsywny.
<Wizard> ee, nie wydaje mi się
<jdska> W porównaniu do C++ jest dużo mniej responsywny.
<jdska> Azureus jako przykład.
<Wizard> azureus to jest jakiś kloc, do tego ma tonę skórek
<Wizard> moja inżynierka to zwykły swing z domyślnym lafem i działa szybko
<jdska> A minecraft?
<Wizard> nie widziałem
<Wilczek`> Z tym, że Azureus obojętnie od języka, przy swojej objętości i ilości dodatków i tak będzie tak chodził
<Caemyr> sie mowie
<Caemyr> mowi*
<Wizard> zaletą javy jest mnogość bibliotek i narzędzi..
<Wilczek`> Minecraft?
<Caemyr> "Obys chamie musial uzywac aplikacji w Javie pisanych"
<Wizard> heh
<jdska> Wilczek`: strasznie dużo zasobów zużywa niż podobna gra napisana w C++.
<Wizard> a z drugiej strony weź c++ i MFC i javę i swing :)
<jdska> Wilczek`: procesor/ram
<Wilczek`> Porównaj sobie Minecraft'a i...
<firemark> miales chamie zloty asm, a teraz pozostala ci ino java
<Wilczek`> Właśnie chciałem napisać o tym :D
<firemark> C++ nie porównujemy
<firemark> do java i C#
<firemark> panowanie
<Wilczek`> panowanie?
<Wilczek`> :D
<jdska> Java jest lepsza od C#?
<firemark> *panowie
<jdska> Waszym zdaniem?
<firemark> nie wiem czy lepsza
<Wizard> to nie wiem, nie pisałem nic w .net
<Caemyr> jdska: nie wiem w czym
<firemark> ale multiplatformowosc pierwsza klasa\
<Wizard> ta, jasne
<Wizard> firemark: srasa
<Caemyr> jdska: jest bardziej portatywna
<firemark> a jak napisalem w .net 2 to zaden czlowiek z systemem windows xp nie potrafil tego uruchomic
<Wizard> nie gadam z wami
<Wizard> java portowalna.
<Caemyr> firemark: to juz twoja porazka jako programisty
<Wizard> pff
<Wilczek`> Nie wiem jak inne .NET, ale Visual Basic .NET lubi RAM, chociaż mniej niż Java]
<jdska> Java nadal jest rozwijana tak jak C#?
<Nerihsa> moze java .net :?
<jdska> Chociaż niby jak nauczę się javy to będę mógł pisać aplikacje na android.
<Wilczek`> lol
<Nerihsa> jak komus za szybko dzialaja programy
<Wilczek`> jdska: A na Androida to nie przypadkiem C++ i Android SDK?
<Caemyr> java
<jdska> Wilczek`: Z tego co pamiętam to dalvikvm używają.
<jdska> A to maszyna wirtualna javy.
<jdska> Wygląda na to, że kupię książkę i od C# i od Javy.
<Caemyr> ano
<jdska> I będę się tych dwóch języków uczył.
<Caemyr> jak chcesz byc trendy
<Caemyr> to tak
<Admc`> na androida można pisać w C++
<Admc`> ale trzeba mieć Android NDK do tego
<Wizard> jdska: jak dobrze znasz c++?
<firemark> jak chcesz byc trendy, wyslij raporcik za błędy
<Misiur> Połączyłem lapka z ubuntu z netbookiem z ubuntu włączonego z usb. Czym najwygodniej przetransferować pliki?
<Wizard> najszybciej, to chyba po ssh :)
<Wizard> najmniej konfigurowania
<czester> Przez usb.
<Misiur> Dziwne, w ifconfig oba mają karty podłączone, ipv6, ale nie mogą się wzajemnie spingować
<firemark> ok
<firemark> ustawial ktos netbeans + php?
<Misiur> W jakim znaczeniu?
<firemark> zebym mial z tego IDE do php :p
<Misiur> Nie wiem czy przypadkiem domyślnie razem z javą nie ma, chyba że ściągałem ze strony czego nie pamiętam
<firemark> ach
<firemark> plugins!
<firemark> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<firemark> :)
<moozg> wszyscy z tym żąłwiątkiem, a "zażółć gęślą jaźń" to co, niedobre już?
<moozg> *żółwiątkiem
<qermit> moozg: to jest tradycja
<moozg> qermit: aa to przepraszam, nie wolno psuć tradycji
<moozg> żółwiątko!
<czester> Myślę, że sąsiedzi nie lubią Pantery w moim wykonaniu:(
<czester> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77f8u7puTFc
<dudi> hello
<m477_> jak sie nazywa  fast&furious 5 ?
<lisu> slow anmd creepy
<m477_> winter: o/
<Wilczek`> Da się wymusić nazwy plików? Bo chcę skopiować na kartę pamięci folder z plikami o nazwie Map\0\0\Street100, ale wyświetla przy kopiowaniu, że nieprawidłowa nazwa. Na Windowsie wszystko OK, ale nie mam do niego teraz dostępu
<Wilczek`> O.o
<Wilczek`> Kopiowanie plików przywiesiło się przy 66.6%
<Wilczek`> COŚ się dzieje :D
<shpaq> tak, to UFO
<m477_> miota ci jak szatan plikami
<Wilczek`> xD
<Wilczek`> shpaq: UFO to raczej by chciało zbadać ziemską cywilizację i zabrałoby mi wszystkie pliki jpg i mkv :D
<Caemyr> Wilczek`: no wlasnie pakiety przejelo
<firemark> Wilczek`: pewnie ufo by interesowało tylko pornosami
<Wilczek`> firemark: A o czym przed chwilą mówiłem :D ?
<Wilczek`> <Wilczek`> shpaq: UFO to raczej by chciało zbadać ziemską cywilizację i zabrałoby mi wszystkie pliki jpg i mkv :D
<firemark> Wilczek`: pornosy w mkv
<firemark> Wilczek`: ee tam, gif ftw
<Wilczek`> gif O.o
<moozg> kurwa, windows jest pojebany. Mam LEGALNEGO windowsa w virtualBox
<moozg> ale po ostatniej aktualizacji windows nie wiedzieć czemu, stwierdził że nie jest legalny
<Admc`> moozg, a jaka wersja?
<moozg> i kurwa chodzi teraz jak muł i wywala komunikat że jest nieoryginalny
<moozg> windows 7
<Admc`> ale wersja
<Admc`> home premium?
<moozg> gdzie to scierwo sprawdzić? nie znam windy :)
<moozg> pisze miże kompilacja 7600
<moozg> dobra, mam
<moozg> Professional
<Admc`> no to się nie dziw
<moozg> a to czemu mam się nie dziwić? Przecież kurdę jest zapłacony i aktywowany
<Admc`> wirtualizować możesz tylko wersję ultimate
<moozg> trzeba było od razu pirata stawiać, ale firma chce być legalna
<Admc`> podziękuj msowi za przyjazną licencję :)
<moozg> ultimate tylko po to żeby raz na ruski rok flesza odpalić? Pffff.... niech się bujają. Prędzej sobie zainstaluje coś z torentów
<moozg> a tą windę wypierdzielę w kosmos, niech ktoś sobie na stacjonarnym zainstaluje w firmie i się cieszy plastikowymi okienkami
<moozg> microsoft to ścierwo
<Admc`> znacie jakiś dobry dock do kde?
<Admc`> bo nie dość że awn pociąnął mi pół gnome to jeszcze działa do dupy
<BlessJah> cairo?
<Admc`> cairo też pod gnome jest robiony
<Admc`> może postawię sobie po prostu panel kde na dole
<Admc`> bez rozszerzania
<moozg> a docky?
<moozg> mam to pod gnome więc nie wiem czy też nie posscie ci gnoma
<Nox1> Czy zmiana rozdzielczości i położenia monitorów w mint 9 ma polecenie "gnome-display-properties"? Kolega ma rozbity laptop i nie widzi menu pyta mnie o iak przełączyć obraz na monitor
<dudi> Zmieniał może ktoś obraz tła w ekranie logowania gdm2?
<Dreadlish> gdmsetup
<Nox1> ubuntu tweak ma opcje zmiany
<Nox1> A co z tym monitorem?
<dudi> python-gdm2setup znaleźć nie mogę
<Dreadlish> dudi: gdmsetup
<Dreadlish> tyle
<Dreadlish> nie python-gdm2setup
<Admc`> no, udało się wywalić gnome
<Admc`> mam nadzieję że system uruchomi się ponownie
<Admc`> :D
<Dreadlish> tak,
<Skrzyp> Dobrydeń
<firemark> twoje radio heloł
<Skrzyp> firemark: :S
 * Skrzyp się wnerwił, bo jego arta jeszcze na JL nie dali
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: masz prablm
<m477_> powinienem juz spac :(
<Skrzyp> m477_: :P
<New_user> High
<winter> o/
<wilczek_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<wilczek_> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<wilczek_> PrÃobuje naprawic GRUB'a poprzez ponowna instalacje
<wilczek_> i takie cos sie wyswietla
<wilczek_> Jak to naprawic?
<BlessJah> `g /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'. - Launchpad Bugs: <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/703009>
<BlessJah> msg NickServ VERIFY EMAILCHG BlessJah 390984857
<BlessJah> kurde
<Nerihsa> meow
<Trojanin> to się na statusie robi ;)
<BlessJah> Trojanin: wkopiowalem nie patrzac
<jacekowski> i co tam ludzie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a co, 1/4 matury nie zdala, komorowski oglasza niepodleglosc, gazu nie bedzie - za drogi, autostrad nie bedzie - chinczycy uciekli
<Dreadlish> re
<jacekowski> ja pierd****
<jacekowski> jaki to gowniany laptop
<jacekowski> wlaczam sluchawki
<jacekowski> i tu jednostajny szum
<jacekowski> z laptopa za £1500
<jacekowski> BlessJah: tylko 1/4?
<firemark> jacekowski: lol
<firemark> jacekowski: brawo
<BlessJah> jacekowski: aż
<firemark> za udany zakup
<jacekowski> firemark: nie moj laptop
<jacekowski> firemark: ja go tylko uzytkuje
<BlessJah> sprzedaj
<BlessJah> i kupo nowy
<jacekowski> nie moj laptop
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: hdaudio FUUUUUUU
<BlessJah> no to mowie
<Dreadlish> szumopamp
<Dreadlish> ;d
 * BlessJah ma hdaudio
<BlessJah> 7.1
<BlessJah> tylko uruchomic na linuksie nie moge
<Dreadlish> to nie ma dźwięku
<Dreadlish> to ma coś dźwiękopodobne
<Dreadlish> już nawet ac97 jest lepsze...
<jacekowski> tak na prawde z laptopow jakie mialem to najlepszy dzwiek mialo sony vaio
<jacekowski> bez szumow
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: ja najlepszy dźwięk w lapkach narazie to mam z kostki ALI 5451M
<jacekowski> asus moj doklada jakies piski z niewiadomo jakich powodow
<jacekowski> i to losowo
<jacekowski> wystarczy pokrecic glososcia i znikaja
<jacekowski> ale ten dell to jest rekord szumow
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: u mnie w piecu jakbyś posłuchał
<Dreadlish> dałbyś na fulla
<Dreadlish> to byś usłyszał radio u sąsiada
<Dreadlish> albo
<BlessJah> ooo
<Dreadlish> piski zasilaczowe
<BlessJah> hehe
<Dreadlish> zależy co robisz
<Dreadlish> jak go męczysz to piski zasilaczowe
<Dreadlish> przy normalnej pracy radio sąsiada
<jacekowski> jedyna zaleta tego laptopa to to ze na powiekszonej baterii daje rade 5h
<jacekowski> wiec z dwoma bateriami daje rade caly dzien pracy zrobic
<Dreadlish> mój na jednej ciągnie 7h
<Dreadlish> tylko że to jest zwalony
<Dreadlish> w ogóle by to wywalił przez okno
<Dreadlish> asus srasus zwalone eee
<Dreadlish> do pracy nie polecam jakiegokolwiek atoma
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> bez modułów jechałem 5h...
<Dreadlish> i nawet o tym nie wiedziałem *lol*
<Dreadlish> dopiero potem się zorientowałem gdy przy bootowaniu pokazało że nie ma modules.dep
<dudi> Witam
<Wilczek`> Hej :)
<dudi> coś ciekawego się dzieje?
<dudi> Pytanie na wszystkich SS ubuntu 11.04 ekran wyszukania (ponaciśnięciu "super") jest taki mały lub odstosowuje się do wyników. Natomiast u mnie od razu jest na cały ekran, gdzie to zmienić?
<BlessJah> hum...
<BlessJah> jak przesunac pliki z spacjami w nazwie?
<BlessJah> a nie, to nie to, jak uciekłem spację w nazwie nadal perm denied
<BlessJah> suwałem do katalogu do ktorego praw nie mialem...
<Wizard> hej
<Wizard> ma ktoś jakieś dobre materiały o gnomie?
<gjm> gnomy to bardzo inteligentne stworzenia
<gjm> lubią wynalazki
<gjm> </kwas>
<ntat> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnom
<ntat> :]
<gjm> ntat: noo :)
<Matan[M]> jest jakiś app do "nagrywania" ruchu/sekwencji myszki?
<ntat> Matan[M], tzn, do zrzucania do pliku wideo tego co się dzieje na monitorze?
<Matan[M]> nie
<Matan[M]> do samego ruchu myszki
<Matan[M]> tzn nagrywa sie gdzie ma się ruszać myszka i klikać
<ntat> aha, to nie znam takiego programu
<Matan[M]> kiedyś na win miałem takie gówienko
<Matan[M]> teraz by mi się przydało
<dudi> A co chcesz zobaczyć jak kursor wariuje przy grze w WoW'a?:D
<winter> 22:48 -!- jdska [~nobody@lesiuk.net] has quit [K-Lined]
<winter> lol.
<Wizard> mhm
<Matan[M]> dudi: nie, chcę podtrzymać koledze serva i pomóc klikać na reklamy :)
<winter> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/224707/o,rly?,ya,rly!,no,wai!.html z cyklu suchar dnia
<Wizard> tja
<Caemyr> meh..
<Matan[M]> ożesz w pytę
 * Matan[M] ma nowego zwierzaka, nietopera gacka :D
<Wilczek> Netoperek :P
<Skrzyp> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Skrzyp> dobra, ponga
<Matan[M]> ciekawe jak go teraz wypłoszyć
<Wizard> Matan[M]: zagnieździły ci się pod dachem?
<Matan[M]> nie
<Wizard> czy wleciał ci do pokoju?
<Matan[M]> do pokoju wleciał
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> rotfl
<Wizard> i fruwa?
<Matan[M]> firankę mam zdjętą i lufcik otwarty
<Matan[M]> nie siedzi
<Matan[M]> do kładnie wisi na żyrandolu
<Matan[M]> kurnasz chyba ganiał ćmy co się do lampki zwabiały
<Matan[M]> olał szybę wybrał lufcik
<Matan[M]> a ciurt nie będę go ruszał
<Matan[M]> sam sobie wyleci przez lufcik
<Skrzyp> ąćęłńóśżź
<Skrzyp> fak
<Skrzyp> `utftest
<qermit> `utf-8
<Przekliniak> utftest -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Matan[M]> działa
<qermit> hmm
<Skrzyp> u mnie ni chu
<Matan[M]> hehe fajno nietoper piszczy :D
<Matan[M]> i poleciał
<Wilczek> W siną dal, w siną dal...
<Dreadlish> w sinusoide ;d
<PushUpek> ave
<Wilczek> Maria
<winter> piździ
<Wilczek> Zamknij okno, odpal Linucha :)
<Caemyr> nie kurwa, winter
<Caemyr> nie jestem
<Quintasan> Caemyr: Nie klnij
<Caemyr> nie klne
<Caemyr> to byl podwojony przecinek
<dudi> kurde nudzi mi się
<Caemyr> moze jeszcze bana daj od razu?
<gjm> kamienia
<Caemyr> po co dwa razy sie meczyc
<Quintasan> Caemyr: Może przeczytaj topic?
<dudi> xD
<dudi> Chojrak ?
<gjm> za 'xD' też powinni kopać ;f
<Caemyr> 
<Admc`> już wiem czemu kde mi się tak sypie
<Admc`> bo to kde!
<gjm> bo to kde!
<Caemyr> mam dosc hipokryzji po prostu
<gjm> o, fejl
<Admc`> ;P
<Caemyr> szczegolnie w tym "szanuj polski język"
<dudi> gjm, a czem za 'xD' czyżbym urągało komuś?
<winter> Caemyr: LoL.
<Quintasan> Caemyr: Która część tego zdania jest dla Ciebie nie jasna?
<Admc`> tak na serio to mam teraz 4.6.2
<Admc`> a najnowsza wersja 4.6.4 już połatana nawet
<Caemyr> Quintasan: spojrz na kanal czasem jak sie jezyk polski szanuje
<Caemyr> ale nie, lepiej przeciez sie do kurwy przyczepic
<winter> Caemyr: wiesz, są tutaj na kanale też obcokrajowcy a z tobą jeszcze nie gadałem, nie odzywałeś się od kiedy tu jestem
<Caemyr> odzywalem sie:/
<Quintasan> Caemyr: Jak widzę to kopię
 * winter nie pamięta
<Quintasan> Caemyr: a jak nie widzę i nie kopię to zawsze możesz pingować
<Caemyr> Quintasan: a jak sie tu uzywa uragajacych polszczyznie potworkow to nikt nie reaguje
<gjm> dudi: moim oczom chociażby, a ta 'kurwa' komu urągała skoro nie była skierowana w konkretnym kierunku? na ulicy jeżeli ktoś powie 'kurwa' to podchodzisz i zwracasz mu uwagę? :>
<Quintasan> Dopóki nie trolluje, flejmuje albo klnie to nie widzę powodu żeby kopać
<winter> Caemyr: to po prostu jeden kanał na którym nie tolerują mięska
<Caemyr> drugi
<Admc`> jeśli chodzi o wygląd to gnome ssie pauę ale przynajmniej stabilne było
<Admc`> nic mi się nie wywalało
<winter> jeden z niewielu kanałów*
<Caemyr> na innym ubuntu to samo
<Quintasan> Chyba, że naprawdę nie umie się wyrazić to leci kop
<Caemyr> ehh
<Quintasan> Admc`: A może sprecyzujesz co Ci się wywala?
<Caemyr> i tak mialem zdjac z autojoina
<Caemyr> pap
<Quintasan> U mnie na przykład działa.
<Admc`> Quintasan, kwin się wywalał najczęściej
<dudi> gjm, jeśli nagminnie powtarza i co więcej ja jestem podmiotem to mozna powiedzieć żę zwracam mu uwagę
<Admc`> ale zastąpiłem go compizem
<dudi> że*
<Quintasan> Admc`: Jaki sterownik?
<Admc`> compiz wywala się rzadziej, ale też czasem
<gjm> dudi: przerost formy nad treścią podmiocie
<Admc`> radeon, ten otwarty
<Quintasan> Admc`: To zapraszam to pobrania -dbg i zgłoszenia błędu
<dudi> gjm, jak cała ta dyskusja
<Admc`> Quintasan, najpierw sprawdzę na kde 4.6.4
<Admc`> właśnie pobieram PCLinuxOS
<Quintasan> Admc`: Polecam, paczkujemy KDE 4.6.90 teraz także 4.6.5 musi trochę zaczekać
<Quintasan> Admc`: Przecież jest aktualizacja :O
<Admc`> Quintasan, w Mincie 10 nie będzie już aktualizacji
<Wilczek> ...
<Admc`> bo bazuję na ubuntu 10.10
<Quintasan> Admc`: lól
<Quintasan> ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<Admc`> nie ma
<Admc`> jest tylko do kde 4.6.2
<Admc`> nie było 4.6.3
<Quintasan> Tu zawsze wrzucamy point release
<Admc`> a nie tez 4.6.4 nie będzie
<Admc`> nie ma w tym ppa
<Admc`> ba, jest nawet standardowo dodane
<Wilczek> 1st
<Admc`> a 11.04 nie zainstaluję bo jest gówniany sterownik
<winter> Wilczek: fail
<Admc`> Wilczek, LOL
<Quintasan>  kdesdk 	 4:4.6.4-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<Wilczek> winter: I know, I know
<Quintasan> Jak nie ma jak jest?
<Admc`> Quintasan, dla 11.04 jest
<Admc`> dla 10.10 nie ma
<Quintasan> A, możliwe
<Admc`> Wilczek, pisałem ci żebyć poprawił zegar w telefonie
<Admc`> a 11.04 nie będę instalował bo tam jest gówniany sterownik do karty graficznej
<Admc`> i nic nie da się robić
<Quintasan> W backportach widzę do 4.6.2 tylko
<Admc`> no właśnie
<Admc`> dlatego ściągam PCLinuxOS
<Skrzyp> Admc`: Na czym jest pclinuxos?
<Quintasan> No to miłej zabawy.
<Quintasan> Ja idę spać
<Wilczek> Admc: Jest poprawiony, tyle, że dzisiaj nikt nie zaczął liczenia
<Quintasan> Dobrej nocy wszystkim.
<Admc`> RPM
<Admc`> z apt-getem
<Admc`> dziwne połączenie
<dudi> Admc`, zdaj relację po instalacji bo ostatnio na Dobreprogramy.pl były dwa wpisy o PCLOS i nawet ładnie wyglądał
<Skrzyp> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/commit/a047be85247755cdbe0acce6#diff-1 - pragnę zauważyć, że komentarze są nadal dodawane - nowe, programistyczne demotywatory?
<Quintasan> Admc`, Wilczek: Przypominam o środzie.
<dudi> Quintasan, dobrej
<Wilczek> Quintasan: dobranoc :)
<Skrzyp> Admc`: Lepiej sabayona
<Skrzyp> Gentoo z czymś bardzo aptowatym
<Skrzyp> Jeszcze lepiej
<Skrzyp> szybkość i sprawność
<Skrzyp> Admc`: kija im, amd64 nie ma
<Wilczek> dudi: Dzisiaj sobie postawiłem, całkiem fajny jest :)
<Wilczek> -.-
<dudi> no a jak się ma do Unity?
<Wilczek> O.o
<Wilczek> WTF?!
<dudi> W sensie co według Ciebie jest lepsze:)
<Dudi> opinia opinia Wilczek
<Dudi> btw jakie musi mieć parametry grafika żeby w /usr/share/backgrounds/ można było ją użyć do tła logowania (ubuntu tweek)
<Wilczek> Unity nie nadaje się do pracy, lepsze KDE pod tym względem. GNOME3 na ekran dotykowy, a Unity na domową skrzynkę rozrywki :)
<Dudi> No i o coś takiego mi chodziło chociaż w sumie nowy Ubuntu przyciągną mnie właśnie Unity i tym jak się na nim pracuje, a zanosi się na stałe przesiadkę z Windy
<Wilczek> GNOME2 niewspierane ;(
<Skrzyp> Wilczek: chyba na skrzynkę frustracji
<Skrzyp> Wilczek: so, xfce
<Matan[M]> Wilczek: ciekawe gdzie
<Wilczek> A tak btw, było GNOME1 :D?
<Dudi> Wilczek, chyba po prostu GNOME
<Wilczek> No
<Dudi> Ok a bawiliście się w zmiany bootsplash?
<Matan[M]> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/212770/mario.html
<qermit> Dudi: 100 lat temu kiedy bootsplash był 1337
<Dudi> qermit, To co teraz tego nie idzie zrobić ?
<gjm> Dudi: tak, apt-get remove plymouth plymouthd
<Skrzyp> Matan[M]: :P
<Skrzyp> Taka wersja realna
<Skrzyp> Polski serial nakręcic w stylu "Świat wg. kiepskich"
<Matan[M]> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/217485/jak,pijemy.html
<gjm> Matan[M]: to akurat przokrutny suchar
<Skrzyp> HAAAA!!!
<Skrzyp> JEEESST!
<Skrzyp> http://jakilinux.org/linux/jak-zainstalowac-system-z-niczego/
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: co spierdoliłeś?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Główną na JL?
<gjm> obraz instalacyjny w formacie ISO to nie jest nic
<Matan[M]> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/224601/coz,pozostalo?.html no sex today
<Factum> czolem ekipie
<gjm> Skrzyp: ale ty, powiem ci że akurat tego szukałem
<gjm> tzn. czegoś na ten temat
<Skrzyp> gjm: mosz jak znalozł
<Skrzyp> gjm: ale jak ja teraz odpalę ISO windows? :P
<gjm> no mom, mom
<Skrzyp> Do RAMu nie wrzucę 3GB przecie?
<gjm> idk, nie jestem cudotwórcą
<gjm> poza tym jeszcze całego nie przeczytałem
<Dreadlish> 3giba?
<Skrzyp> Muszę dd if=win7.iso od=/dev/mojaprtzeswapem
<Dreadlish> nagraj se płyte kurde
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: nom
<gjm> poza tym, poza tym sram na winowsa
<Skrzyp> gjm: no ja też
<Dreadlish> nagrywaj płyte
<Skrzyp> ale na czymś trza grać
<gjm> winylową
<Dreadlish> gjm: instaluje tylko do jakiegoś zwalonego screena
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: biedny jestem
<gjm> a na komputer to stać
<Skrzyp> nie po to pisałem ten art, żeby teraz płytę nagrywać
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ty biedny - kupiłem dzisiaj 100pak dvdków za żydowsko niską cene 10zł
<Factum> podobno sporo gier lata na play4linux
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: ILE?!
<Dreadlish> 50sztuk na 1 nagranie zmarnowałem
<gjm> Factum: świetnie
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: tak.
<Skrzyp> Ja za 10zł to max 25 wyjąłem
<Skrzyp> No chyba, że marki Biedrona
<gjm> Dreadlish: biodegradowalne
<Dreadlish> tzn. 50 kupiłem, 50 zawaliłem
<Factum> do dupy sa te plyty
<Dreadlish> sklep bez monitoringu, bez niczego w ogóle ;d
<Dreadlish> ale płyty mają
<Dreadlish> jakieś tdki
<Dreadlish> czy coś w tym stylu
<Dreadlish> sobie wziąłem i je powbijałe w styopian
<Factum> nie wiesz jaki pierdonka ma monitoring?
<Dreadlish> to nie bezdomka
<Dreadlish> tylko markowy sklep marki felkel
<Factum> lol
<Dreadlish> czyli wszystko po żydowsko wysokich cenach
<Dreadlish> ale płyty mu zajumać można :D
<Factum> co to za marka? xD
<Dreadlish> napisałem
<Dreadlish> płyty marki tdk
<Factum> tego sklepu :D
<Dreadlish> sklep marki felkel tzn. sklep felkela
<Dreadlish> jego cała rodzina ma jakiś sklep kurde
<Dreadlish> jego brat ma motoryzacyjny
<Dreadlish> jego żona ma spożywczak
<Skrzyp> :P
<Factum> nic mi o nich nie wiadomo
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: a syn monopolowy?
<Dreadlish> Factum: boś ty nie z pdkarpackiego
<Factum> a on sam sklep do opierdalania z towaru xD
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: o synach mi nie wiadomo - siedzą w holandii
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: e, to na pewno mają sklep z grzybkami.
<Dreadlish> mam faze na eneja
<Factum> :D
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: helou
<Factum> ciekawe jakie grzyby robia
<Factum> moze biora grzyba...
<Dreadlish> dobry deń dobry deń
<Skrzyp> Halogeny... znaczy halucynogeny
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: tam ta ram tam?
<Dreadlish> halogucyny
<Dreadlish> jak moje te
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> jagody o!
<Skrzyp> Tak wgl, po jakiemy to?
<Dreadlish> ja po jagodach mam halucyny
<Skrzyp> borufki
<Factum> wilcze jagody??
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> zwykłe leśne
<gjm> ja mam tylko sraczkę :<
<Factum> kurna tez tak chce xD
<Factum> bym mial dilera w lesie
<Dreadlish> gjm: ja sraczke mam przy pomidorach
<Factum> piliscie absynth??
<Dreadlish> Factum: maryśka rośnie za domem.
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: za kompem chyba
<Dreadlish> Factum: a przygotowana doniczka stoi koło pieca
<gjm> Dreadlish: nie ten kanał
<Skrzyp> na basha sie nadajecie
<Dreadlish> gjm: a czy mówie za czyim?
<Dreadlish> (prócz tego że za drugim domem rośnie jakaś)
<Factum> gjm: ten, ten :) oswietla cannabis monitorem z tapeta ubuntu
<Dreadlish> s/za drugim/za co drugim/
<gjm> ta, rudera;iz
<Factum> a kernel trzyma procek na obrotach dla szybkiej dmuchawy
<gjm> ruderaliz*
<Dreadlish> co ci ruderaliz
<Factum> co by dmuchalo ciepelkiem na chwasta
<Dreadlish> gjm: starczy żarówka 60W
<gjm> a wyciek z chłodzenia wodnego go podlewa, tak tak
<Dreadlish> gjm: albo energooszczędna 10W i ciepło w moim pokoju ;d
<gjm> o, zgorszył się
<Dreadlish> albo dmuchawa z turbiny karty graficznej
<Dreadlish> no
<Factum> bywa ;P
<gjm> albo z mojego laptopa ;f
<gjm> to jest to
<Factum> ja mam dobra turbine do chlodzenia w HPku nieuzywanym
<Factum> D530sff
<Skrzyp> Co? Zakładacie hodowle ckulogicznom?
<Factum> jak mu nakurwia salta turbina to sie boje ze odlatuje przy wlaczaniu
<Factum> wiec go monitorem przygniotlem - a CRT jeszcze mam :D
<Factum> wciaz ponowie pytanie
<Factum> pil ktos z was absynth?
<Factum> bo nie wiem czy sie brac za to - boje sie tego czegos co az swieci :d
<Matan[M]> Factum: tak
 * gjm nie pije alkocholu, nie pali papierosów, nie bierze narkotyków
<Factum> jak wspomnienia po absyncie?
<Matan[M]> Factum: pij ostrożnie
<Factum> no podobno wyrzuca z butow
<Matan[M]> piołun na którym bazuje absynt jest wchuj gorzki
<Factum> jebac smak
<Matan[M]> przy przedawkowaniu możesz mieć silne bóle żołądka i halucynacje
<Factum> wazny kop i efekt
<Factum> 70 stopni to ma wiec kop jest
<Factum> ale efekt jest masakryczny
<Matan[M]> no i wali jak ten taki ziołowy lek
<Matan[M]> amol
<Matan[M]> o
<Factum> brat mi mowil ze jego kumpel co w ogole nie zna niemieckiego
<Factum> a pili to z niemcem jakims
<Factum> to jak sie tego najebal to zaczal z nim szprechac jak glupi - a nic nie umie :D
<Matan[M]> a co do absyntu ogólnie to nie wiem czy gdzieś jeszcze znajdziesz oryginalną zieloną wróżkę
<Factum> znajdziesz i czerwonego diabla
<Matan[M]> ze względu na działania narkotyczne w niektórych krajach jest zakazany
<Factum> a poza tym teraz jakis czarny nowy jest
<Factum> na slowacji kupisz
<gjm> murzyński, fe
<Matan[M]> a gówno nie czarny
<Matan[M]> w czechach jest normalnie ale słaby w chuj
<Matan[M]> lepiej samemu zrobić absynt
<Matan[M]> 0,5l spirytusu i robisz jak nalewkę ziołową z piołunu
<Factum> znasz przepis?? :P
<Matan[M]> i to jest apsynt
<Factum> lo karwa
<Matan[M]> musiałbym do książki zajrzeć
<Factum> trza sprobowac
<Factum> piolun musze tylko zlokalizowac
<Matan[M]> Factum: na wioskach tego pełno
<Factum> cholerny iPAQ nie mam pl znakow
<Matan[M]> popularny domowy środek na ból żołądka
<Factum> no wlasnie sie do babci przejade
<Matan[M]> dziko chyba nawet rośnie u nas
<Matan[M]> srebrno-białe liście
<Matan[M]> drobne
<Matan[M]> dość wysokie, roślina wieloletnia
<Matan[M]> więc jak się  babuszki zapytasz gdzie to rosło u niej to powinno tam być
<Matan[M]> Factum: tyle że na taki domowy absynt minimum 14 dni trzeba czekać
<Matan[M]> u mnie był chyba z 30 dni
<Matan[M]> no i był zielony
<Matan[M]> jak trucizna
<Matan[M]> nie wolno podpalać tego!
<Matan[M]> co za idioci to wymyślili to nie wiem ale tylko przez to procenty umykają i właściwości
<Matan[M]> smakowac będzie gorzej po tym niż amol
<Wilczek_> Ja pierdolę, co was tak jara w takim gównie?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-05
<Matan[M]> Wilczek_: nie piłeś nie wiesz
<gjm> Wilczek_: nie wiem, ale nie rzucaj mięchem, co?
<Matan[M]> Wilczek_: to tak jakbyś powiedział co was tak jara w orgazmach... przecież można się bez nich obejść...
<Wilczek_> gjm: Słów mi brakuje jak słyszę takie rozmowy :)
<gjm> Wilczek_: mi też, ale co zrobisz?
<Wilczek_> Poza tym orgazm jest bezpieczny :P
<Matan[M]> Wilczek_: podczas orgazmu następuje przyspieszenie i gwałtowne zwonienie akcji serca, do mózgu dostaje się ogrmna ilość dopaminy i adrenaliny, następuje chwilowe zatrzymanie akcji serca poprzez dużą ilość adrenaliny, oddech staje się głęboki przez co masz hiperwentylację co może prowadzić do uszkodzenia hipokampu
<Matan[M]> Wilczek: nadal taki bezpieczny?
<Matan[M]> tfu
<Matan[M]> alem palnął
<Matan[M]> nie hipokampu a płata czołowego
<Matan[M]> mój błąd
<Matan[M]> Wilczek: pomyśl sobie ile razy otarłeś się o śmierć podczas wieczornej masturbacji ;]
<Wilczek> O.O
<Wilczek> Po latach dowiedziałem się, że żyję w ciągłym niebezpieczeństwie...
<Matan[M]> Wilczek: musisz ograniczać, to nic trudnego ;)
<Wilczek> Ta, tyle, że to uzależnienie :D
<Matan[M]> Wilczek: uzależnienie od masturbacji?! yyyy... nie wnikam
<Matan[M]> O Q2
<Matan[M]> 01:12 a do roboty na 6:00
<Matan[M]> bry noc
<Wilczek> Wszystko uzależnia :)
<Wilczek> Ja żegnam wszystkich, do rana ;)
<m477__> winter:
<lisu> re
<qermit> re kum kum
<Wizard> dzień dobry
<Wizard> qermit zakumał ;)
<Admc`> Zdaję relację: PCLinuxOS jest zbyt zajebisty żebym mógł go uruchomić na swoim kompie
<Admc`> w każdym razie normalnie zatrzymuje się na splash screenie
<Admc`> a w safe mode wita mnie pięknym promptem localhost login:
<Matan[M]> bry
<Admc`> cze
<Admc`> zdawałem relację z PClinuxOS
<DaZ> u mnie to nawet ubuntu jest zbyt zajebiste [;
<Admc`> tu się nie dziwię
<Admc`> ściągam sobie teraz mageie
<Admc`> jak ta też będzie zbyt zajebista to może chakra
<Admc`> albo arch linux
<Wizard> lol
<Admc`> mint kde jest fajny z tym że dość niestabilny
<Admc`> compiz się sypie czasem
<m477__> winter: o/
<Wizard> kurwa jego mać, gówniane qt
<Wizard> ponawymyślali jakiś telefonowcyh gówien i teraz się męcz
<Wizard> QtMultimediaKit oczywiście nie działa w wersji desktopowej, nawet z systemowym qt :/
<Stirlitz> http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Vsftpd-backdoor-discovered-in-source-code-1272310.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/62cdqmw> (at www.h-online.com)
<lisu> Stirlitz: a co ty gadasz.... koniec swiata
<moozg> Mam na linuxie nowego firefoxa 5, sam mi się zaktualizował, ale pojawił sie problem z testowaniem stron www na różnych przeglądarkach
<moozg> potrzebuję sprawdzić działanie strony na starym firefoxie 3.6 i kurde dupa
<moozg> jak odpalić różne wersje przeglądarki w linuxie?
<moozg> Bo nie mam pojęcia jak to ugryść.  Mam wersję portable z windows w wine uruchamiać?
<Stirlitz> ftp.mozilla.org tam masz binarki
<moozg> Stirlitz: no, ściągnąłem na próbę ale nie odpala własnej kopii tylko ciągnie konfigurację i dane z aktualnie zainstalowanego firefoxa
<moozg> za to portable 3.6 z windy śmiga w wine i to mi wystarczy
<Stirlitz> moozg, to trza mu powiedzieć żeby nie ciągnął --profile-costam
<Stirlitz> zresztą...
<moozg> widzę w firefox.sh że biblioteki ciągnie z /usr/local/lib/... więc przenośne to nie jest
<moozg> za to jak by ktoś miał portable internet explorer stare wersje, to byłoby super
<moozg> kiedyś były do  ściągnięcia ale microsoft kutasy jedne, poblokowały to bo niezgodne z licencją czy coś...
<moozg> i teraz nie ma jak testować IE
<lisu> moozg: <!--[if lte IE 8]> <h1>Proszę uaktualnić przeglądarkę, bądź zainstalować inną w celu poprawnego wyświetlania strony.</h1> <![endif]-->
<moozg> lisu: no niestety, jak bym tak mógł zrobić to byłby miód, ale niestety klient nać-pann
<moozg> i ma działać
<moozg> i tak dobrze że w IE6 nie musi chodzić
<lisu> to co ty to za bajery robisz? większośc normalnie napisanego kodu bezboleśnie śmiga, w ie >= 8, ff > = 3.x itd.
<lisu> z resztą ie 8 jest nieco lepszy od ie7, zato ie9 kurwi się na każdym rogu. wczoraj znajomej zaktualizowałem całego 7 i ie do ie9, ie9 nie wyświetliło mi motion jpeg ;/ badziewo jedne
<moozg> mam duża javascriptu
<moozg> i są problemy z zaawansowanymi duperelami
<moozg> generalnie wszystko do naprawienia, ale muszę mieć na czym sprawdzić gdzie się przycina
<lisu> moozg: czemu w javie? nie proście po stronie serwera?
<moozg> to są różne animacje na stronie i interakcje typu przeciągnij i upuść
<moozg> bawię sie w html5
<lisu> a to mów, ze html5
<moozg> no to mówię :)
<lisu> ale po ciul ci ff 3.6, skoro to jeszcze nie miało obsługi html5
<moozg> wiem, że nie miało, ale proste rzeczy można wymusić
<Dreadlish> heelo
<moozg> a mi się sypie na pierdołach więc muszę tylko posprawdzać gdzie i napisać inaczej
<lisu> no wlasnie, wymusic, ale jak zrobisz, ze dziala pod 3.6 to pod 4,5 moze nie dzialac, albo dzialac mało plynnie
 * lisu jest zwolennikiem czystego html 4, bez pierdoletów. szybko sie laduje i bez pier*lenia mozna przeczytać cała strone, a nie takie nabajerowane chu*stwem tablice które krzyczą i robią zwiske na starszych kompach.
<shpaq> mornin'
<lisu> joł shpaq
<moozg> lisu: klient zamówił i płaci za latające gówna na stronie to mu robię, a ja tego oglądać nie będę. Ma działać i tyle.
<Dreadlish> lisu: ja mam strone zgodną z xhtml 1.0 i działa
<lisu> moozg: a no tak, z drugiej strony masz racje.
<lisu> Dreadlish: zapodaj.
<Dreadlish> lisu: http://dreadlish.co.cc/drebot
<Dreadlish> :D
<lisu> chwila, bo mi komp tak nap... ze linku nie moge przekleic
<lisu> Dreadlish: no i git, to mi się podoba :)
<Dreadlish> na dodatek - wszędzie sie otwiera
<lisu> mowa, nawet pod linksem
<lisu> urwać nać, tylko windowsa można zawiesić, klikając na menu start x)
<Dreadlish> trza sobie załatwić jakąś piłke do metalu
<firemark> Dreadlish: i kopać z metalami?
<Dreadlish> firemark: dobra - piłę do metalu
<Wizard> installing..
<Wizard> trzymajta kciuki
<Dreadlish> lepiej?
<Dreadlish> Wizard: oka.
<firemark> Dreadlish: yhy
<Wizard> szary ekran
<Wizard> KURW
<firemark> gdzie macie skróty klawiszowe?
<moozg> firemark: szukaj ich na klawiaturze
<firemark> moozg: arr.
<Wizard> installing..
<Wizard> trzymajta kciuki
<Wizard> ;p
<Dreadlish> ale co instaljesz?
<Wizard> mój program na telefonie
<Wizard> do tej pory testowałem tylko w symulatorze
<Wizard> jesss!
<Wizard> działa :D
<Admc`> znacie jakieś programy do robienia bootowalnych pendriveów inne niż unetbootin?
<Dreadlish> dd
<Admc`> bo drugie distro które się nie bootuje mi zrobił
<Admc`> ale z iso, za pomocą dd można tylko img instalować
<Dreadlish> a ja jestem baletnica
<Dreadlish> wszystkie dystrybucje robie by dd
<firemark> ahh uwielbiam blur w terminalu
<Admc`> jacyś debile to mnie zaczęli pisać, zapomniałem włączyć "pokazuj status tylko znajomym"
<Wizard> pff
<manishe> heyka
<manishe> jakim programem wygenerowac sygnaturki .png z jakims tekstem w srodku? tekst bedzie sie zmieniac ofc co jakis czas
<spass> manishe: phatch
<Factum> witajcie mlodziezy! :D
<Factum> e, pustki
<Factum> dobranoc
<manishe> ok dzieki spass
<manishe> a jeszcze jedno mam pytanko
<gjm> Bry
<manishe> jaki program polecicie do wrzucania plikow na ftp
<manishe> jakis najprostszy
<Quintasan> Dobry
<manishe> dobry
<bialy663> Taki sobie
<Dreadlish> tu twoje radio hello
<gjm> manishe: gftp
<gjm> albo lftp
<gjm> jak najprostszy
<spass> manishe: filezilla
<gjm> spass: najprostszy miał być
<gjm> nie kumbajn
<spass> gjm: filezilla jest prosta, i działa.
<Dreadlish> gjm: o/
<gjm> Dreadlish: \o
<spass> \o/
<gjm> fak je
<manishe> dzieki
<manishe> wlasnie sprawdzam gftp
<Dreadlish> bedzie dd party!
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłł
 * PoKrAk vita z nowej pracy
<lisu> o/
<PoKrAk> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<PoKrAk> :)
<lisu> jak tam w nowej siedzibie?
<PoKrAk> nie maja linuxa :/
<PoKrAk> przypominam soebie ms
<lisu> co ty nie powiesz :)
<PoKrAk> dobrze ze moge sie zdalnie łączyć z moimi starymi maszynami :)
<lisu> ja postawiłem 2 serwery w ciagu tych paru miesiecy jak przyszedłem, bo pewnie dalej na netware by działali
<Wilczek`> Witojcie!
<lisu> oczywiscie linuch
<PoKrAk> nie tutaj od windows server 2003 wzyz sie dzieje
<PoKrAk> wlasnie rozkminiam exchange 2003 w ramach poszerzania wiedzy
<PoKrAk> tu nikt na linuxie sie nie zna
<lisu> PoKrAk: a myślisz, ze na windowsie sie znają? LOL oni tylko używają.
<PoKrAk> nie tu sie znają
<PoKrAk> wiec musze nadgonic wiedze
<Wilczek`> Wie ktoś jak w PCLinuxOS zmienić nazwę komputera i domenę?
<lisu> "wie ktoś jak wymienić rozrusznik w mitsubishi space star.... zapytał gośc w salonie porshe".
<Wilczek`> lisu: Tutaj już chyba nikt nie używa Ubuntu :D
<lisu> Wilczek`: a zganij ile osób używa pcli...os
<spass> Wilczek`: wszyscy na Mac'ach jadą
<BlessJah> spass: oprócz mnie, ja byłem jestem i będę archerem
<spass> łucznictwo mi nie podchodzi...
<PoKrAk> w /etc/host nie ma ??
<lisu> BlessJah: nie pitol, tu kiedyś na debianie dłubałeś.
<spass> lisu: ubuntu też się kiedyś splamił
<BlessJah> lisu: zacząłem od ubuntu, ale nie mogliśmy się dogadać, więc przeszedłem na archa
<spass> jak tu za nooba przylazł ;)
<BlessJah> dawno dawno temu
<BlessJah> spass: dokładnie
 * PoKrAk ma juz wszystkie maszyny spowrotem na debianie
<BlessJah> próbowałem co prawda coś na boku z debianem kręcić
<lisu> PoKrAk: a na czym miales?
<BlessJah> ale szybko go znienawidziłem
<BlessJah> z wzajemnością
<lisu> nei chciał ci dac?
<BlessJah> spass: dokładnie jak powiedziałeś, za nooba splamiłem się ubuntu
<Wilczek`> PoKrAk: michal@localhost:~$ cat /etc/host
<Wilczek`> cat: /etc/host: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<Wilczek`>  :)
<BlessJah> hosts?
<lisu> ja tam lubię ubunciaka, skubaniec dośc dobrze zrobiony pod moje potrzeby: przychodze, otwieram lapa, hasło, internet, odchodze.... czasem zamykam lapa (klape)
<lisu> dość dobrze dograny, ... ale juz nie uzywałem go od miesięcy: półtora x)
<PoKrAk> lisu miałem debian i ubu
<PoKrAk> ale ubu zaczol wpierdzielac coraz wiecej zasobow plus wersja serwer rozjechała dysk na jednym serwerze
<lisu> PoKrAk: debian na serwy, ubu na desktopy, chyba ze ubu serwer kombinowałeś.
<BlessJah> lisu: ja tak samo, odpalam, haslo, internet, tylko ze ja nie zamykam klapy
<PoKrAk> kombinowałem ubuserva
<BlessJah> bo nie jest mi to potrzebne
<spass> lisu: i nie doktoryzuje się człowiek pare dni żeby system jako tako do użytku przystosować
<BlessJah> lisu: arch na desktopy prywatne, freebsd na serwery
<BlessJah> a wlasnie szukam czegos na desktopy sluzbowe
<lisu> BlessJah: windows, nic innego prosci ludzie nie przełkną.
<PoKrAk> BlessJah: to ubu jakzes leniwy albo debian jesli chce ci sie pokombinowac
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: mi sie chcialo pokombinowac
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: jesli czlowiek chce kombinowac, to bierze cos typu arch
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: KISS  i mozesz kombinowac
<firemark> gentoo
<Admc`> LOOOOL
<PoKrAk> ja tam jestem za stabilnoscia debiana
<firemark> to jest kombinowanie
<Admc`> ale żem hacka zrobił
<firemark> PoKrAk: :DD
<Admc`> ale działa :D
<lisu> ja tam różnych ciast z różnych pieców próbuje, ale jednak ubu: prosta instalacja, i co najważniejsze: jak włącze wieczorem filma, to sam sie uśpi po filmie ubunciak, a np debian juz ma opory, bo nie chce mi sie kombinować z ustawieniami za bardzo => leń :D
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: stabilnosc stabilnoscia
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: archiwum niezłe
<PoKrAk> na lapku etraz sobie sida porobniłem i działa storazy lepiej niz ubu
<PoKrAk> niezłe wrecz rewelacyjne
<PoKrAk> wszystko co potrzeba znajdziesz
<PoKrAk> plus support userów olbrzymi
<lisu> PoKrAk: sid? to ten tego wheezy teraz?
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: arch jest cutting edge, mimo to nie narzekam na stabilnosc
<PoKrAk> Syill In devel
<PoKrAk> stil to niestable
<PoKrAk> archa nie uzywałem i nie zapowiada sie na to zebym uzywał
<lisu> PoKrAk: ja sie pogubiłem, jak squeeze wszedł jako stable, później wiem ze wheezy sie nazywał
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: poczytaj dokumentacje archa, 100x lepsza niz najlepszy support userow
<BlessJah> hm... wiki w sumie pisane przez userow
<PoKrAk> to testing squeeze
<lisu> PoKrAk: squeeze juz nie jest testing
<PoKrAk> wheeze przepraszam
<lisu> teraz testing... wlasnie wheezy czy jakos tak
<PoKrAk> a sied jest wyzej jako unstable
<lisu> no, wczesniej tez tak było, sid był sawsze unstable
<lisu> zawsze*
<PoKrAk> instalowałem squezze i dodałem apty sid i weezy i tylko upgrejtowałem bez dist-upgrade
<PoKrAk> ta
 * lisu nie lubi tej klawiatury
<lisu> PoKrAk: toś namieszał
<PoKrAk> nic nie namieszałem
<lisu> dobra ide bede jak wroce
<BlessJah> no ładnie
<PoKrAk> chodzi ładnie
<BlessJah> backdoor w vsftpd
<BlessJah> very secure ftp daemon
<BlessJah> whoah
<moozg> BlessJah: jaki backdoor? Jakaś nowość?
<PoKrAk> amiałem problemy po dist upgrade wczesniej (jakis pakiet był spaprany) i nie chciałem ryzykowac utrata konf
<BlessJah> nie wiem
<PoKrAk> podaj linka
<BlessJah> http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/backdoor-w-vsftpd/
<BlessJah> stad wiem
<BlessJah> zaraz inwestygacje głębiej przeprowadze
<moozg> o kurdę, ale metoda
<moozg> dobrze że nie postawiłem jeszcze FTPa, bo właśnie vsftpd rozważałem :)
<BlessJah> moozg: tarball na stronce
<BlessJah> w dodatku niepodpisany
<moozg> właśnie czytam
<moozg> w sumie nie instalowałbym tego w ten sposób tylko z repo
<moozg> ale i tak FTPa nie potrzebuję, łączę się przez SFTP i ten FTP mi nie jest potrzebny
<PoKrAk> ja z proftpd korzystam
<PoKrAk> hehehehehhe niezłe
<BlessJah> mam vsftpd 2.3.4-1
<BlessJah> zobaczymy czy mam backdoorqa
<PoKrAk> i ???
<BlessJah> wyglada na to ze nie mam
<BlessJah> bo nic sie nie otworzyło
<szymon_g> witam
<BlessJah> archer
<szymon_g> :)
<firemark> BlessJah: :D
<firemark> BlessJah: ten backdoor to smutna wiadomosc
<BlessJah> jak smutna
<BlessJah> wlamanie na strone
<BlessJah> i proba przemycenia backdoora w niepodpisanym tarballu
<gjm> śmieszne, nie?
<szymon_g> gdzie toto bylo?
<firemark> szymon_g: ↑ czytaj
<Wilczek`> firemark: Jak zrobiłeś strzałkę do góry?! Ciągle tego szukam :D
<szymon_g> no, ale backdoor gdzie? na jakiej stronie?
<firemark> Wilczek`: ubuntu?
<szymon_g> Wilczek`zdaje sie alt+gr + u
<firemark> Wilczek`: ctrl + shift + u
<firemark> aj
<firemark> alt + shift
<Wilczek`> Dzięki :)
<firemark> ¹²³ :D
<szymon_g> sam prawy alt nie wystarczy?
<szymon_g> tj. plus literka
<szymon_g> (nie wiem, nie pisze teraz spod linucha, nie moge sprawdzic)
<firemark> szymon_g: ja nie znam, bez shifta daje strzalke dolna
<PoKrAk> ↓jþó→←ŧ¶đŋħjjĸł─µń”“ć“ćźś←ŧ¶ęłłł@
<PoKrAk> ups
<firemark> PoKrAk: o_O
<Wizard> założę się, że firemark jest z #gentoo-pl
<Wizard> oni tam się tymi krzaczkami masturbują
<Wizard> :>
<firemark> Wizard: spierdalaj :p\
<szymon_g> :)
<BlessJah> jakie nice maja procesy spawnowane przez proces z podniesionym nice?
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> Pamiętam ktoś gdzie się sprawdzało w netii jak szybkie łącze dadzą w tym no limit?
<Wilczek`> ←↓↑→
<TheNumb> s/Pamiętam/Pamięta/
<firemark> Wilczek`: :D
<Wizard> BlessJah: nie wiem, sprawdź
<Wizard> TheNumb: nie wiem, sprawdź
<firemark> TheNumb: coś mi mówi, że niezły
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie wiem, wal się ;-)
<Wizard> to po robocie
<Wilczek`> Napalam się na krzaczki :D
<firemark> TheNumb: teraz pracuję. i netia przypadkiem odcięła limity
<firemark> TheNumb: nikt nie wie czemu, ale każde stanowisko ma 4megabajty na sekundę :D
<Wilczek`> Megabajty czy megabity ;P
<Wilczek`> ?
<firemark> bajty
<Wilczek`> O.O
<BlessJah> wszytkie naraz jak ciagna maja 4MBps?
<firemark> w sumie nie wiem czy wszystkie
<firemark> ale ja robilem aktulizacje
<gjm> ku*wa, deszcz znowu!
<firemark> i drugie stanowisko tez
<firemark> z taka sama predkoscia
<firemark> ale jest fajnie, jutro pozyczam dysk zewnetrzny
<gjm> hłe hłe
<firemark> 13:37
<Dudi> Program kalendarz żeby podpiąć do niego Google Calendar oraz żeby miał powiadomienia w obszarze powiadomień  ubuntu (te fajne chmurki)
<Dudi> Niczego takiego nie używacie?
<szymon_g> http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/8226-how-to-sync-evolution-with-googles-pim-apps to widziales?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/yz683cd> (at www.linux.com)
<szymon_g> jeszcze niby mozna zsynchronizowac lightening (dodatek do thunderbirda) z GC
<szymon_g> ale nie wiem- nie probowalem tego nigdy
<moozg> O, ten program evolution wygląda na fajną alternatywę dla thunderbirda
<moozg> obsługuje też kalendarz jak widzę
<moozg> ale to chyba na KDE jest?
<Wilczek`> Na GNOME
<Wilczek`> Wole Evolution niż Thunderbird'a
<moozg> no właśnie przyglądam się temu programowi i może się przesiądę
<moozg> Wilczek`: to evolution obsługuje wszystko to samo co thunderbird?
<Wilczek`> Tak
 * Wilczek` idzie instalować Arch'a
<szymon_g> nie dawaj ' po archu ;)
<Wilczek`> Dlaczego?
<szymon_g> ' daje sie po niemych samogloskach zdaje sie. i po h /w zaleznosci czy sie toto wymawia/
<szymon_g> wiec jakby nazwa byla 'arche' to by bylo 'ide instalowac arche'a' zdaje sie
<szymon_g> dzizas, czemu iotest tyle czasu zajmuje...
<szymon_g> *iometer
<Dudi> Wilczek`, wszystko fajnie tyle że Evolution jeszcze jest pocztą więc nie potrzebuję takiego kombajnu
<Wilczek`> Thunderbird tak samo :P
<Dudi> Ale nie powiedziałem że chce użyć Thunderbirda
<fbu> sieeema
<Dudi> hej
<fbu> już do szefskiej pasji mnie doprowadza albo mój sprzęt lub te nowe łubuduntu
<Wilczek`> http://wiki.archlinux.pl/Instalacja_Arch_Linuksa?rdfrom=https%3A%2F%2Fwiki.archlinux.org%2Findex.php%3Ftitle%3DOfficial_Arch_Linux_Install_Guide_%28Polski%29%26redirect%3Dno
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3ddozgq> (at wiki.archlinux.pl)
<Wilczek`> Dzięki przekliniak :D
<Dudi> Wilczek jak to zrobiłeś?
<Wilczek`> Wkleiłem, sam skrócił link
<Wilczek`> Automat
<BlessJah> bot
<fbu> przy korzystania z sieci bezprzewodowej co 3 pakiet utracony, po kabelku to samo
<Dudi> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/search.php?search_id=egosearch&sf=firstpost
<Dudi> E no i dupa
<fbu> łubu 11.04 mint 11 to samo
<fbu> łubu 10.10. tez
<fbu> ipv6 disable
<fbu> ehh
<Dudi> Może wina sieci?
<fbu> a na windize wszystko ok jest
<fbu> Dudi: juz nie mam pjeica co z nia nie tak moze być
<mati75> fbu: use lts
<fbu> mati75: chyba będe musiał
<fbu> heh,, i to się nazywa system 'user friendly'
<Dudi> Wilczek`, jak długi musi być link żeby bot go skrócił?
<Wilczek`> Nie mam pojęcia
<Dudi> Cholerka
<BlessJah> Dudi: czy to wazne?
<Dudi> BlessJah, chciał bym wiedzieć:)
<BlessJah> widać że jestes tu nowy
<szymon_g> zegnam
<BlessJah> proces z okreslonym nice moze spawnowac procesy z nizszy, nice?
<Dudi> BlessJah, nie ukrywam że jestem nowy raptem 2-3 tygodnie używam Ubuntu i jestem na tym kanale
<shpaq> omfg
<shpaq> Dudi: jesteś z siebie dumny?
<BlessJah> shpaq: przynajmniej nie zgrywa pro hackera po zakonczonej sukcesem instalacji ubuntu
<gjm> a są tacy?
<BlessJah> gjm: są
<gjm> świat i ludzie
 * shpaq na przykład
<gjm> ubuntu to narzędzie szatana
<gjm> nie hk=akjerów
<gjm> e?
<gjm> hakjerów*
 * Wizard używa ubuntu i hakuje codziennie
<Wizard> taka praca :)
<Mamut> hakujesz emacsem?
<Mamut> co robisz jak napotkasz potrojna sciane ognia?
<Mamut> albo jak wpuszcza Cie w fejki
<BlessJah> z jakiego to jest filmu? o tytuł chodzi
<Mamut> Haker
<Mamut> :)
<gjm> klasyk kierwa
<Mamut> klasyk to Gorion
<Wizard> :)
<gjm> ech, on to już nawet śmieszny nie był
<Wizard> ./kodzik
 * Matan[M] wyrabia normę
<Wizard> powiększasz pkb?
<Matan[M]> swoje :)
<Matan[M]> wczoraj przerobiłem 50 maszyn, dzisiaj 60 :)
<Wizard> http://praca.wp.pl/gid,13352509,title,Nareszcie-fajrant,komiks.html
<Wizard> już myślałem
<Wizard> vim main.qml
<Wizard> уж, nie tu
<Wizard> odzwyczajam się od sloppy focus
<Dudi> shpaq, a z czego mam być dumny z zainstalowania według instrukcji systemu?
<Mamut> Dudi, wyluzuj
<Mamut> juz dawno temat zmienili
<Dudi> shpaq, czy może z tego że używam komputera do czegoś innego niż gry?
 * Mamut facepalm
<Dudi> Mamut, a ja dopiero teraz usiadłem
<Dreadlish> o/
<gjm> czy może z tego że dużo gadasz, mało robisz?
<Wizard> przynajmniej ma ubuntu, nie jakieś kartony, jak gjm :)
 * Wizard hides
<gjm> Wizard: e, jakie kartony?
<Wizard> system, który się dostaje w postaci zestawu do samodzielnego złożenia
<Wizard> można rzec: system z Ikei
<Dudi> xD wszystko fajnie jak nie brakuje śrubek?
<Matan[M]> bo tam nie m śrubek tylko milion kołeczków :)
<Dudi> gjm, nie wiem do czego pijesz ale chybiasz
<BlessJah> Wizard: masz na myśli gentoo?
<gjm> Wizard: synek, oprócz Arcziego mam też i Zjebuntu :)
<Wizard> synek :)
<Wizard> aleś mi komplement rzucił
<Dreadlish> synek
<gjm> Wizard: żarcik kosmonaucik
<gjm> ale ubuntu ostatnio faktycznie ostro posysa, tzn. od 11.04
<gjm> i nikt nie powie że nie
<gjm> c'nie?
<Dreadlish> tak
<gjm> mój człowiek
<Dreadlish> spierdalaj
<Dreadlish> ide do sąsiada
<Dreadlish> znowu interneta urwać
<Dudi> A mnie właśnie bardziej przypadł do gustu
<gjm> Dudi: ale ty to ty
<gjm> znam paru takich
<Wizard> mnie też bardziej przypadł
<Wizard> jest do niego repo z gnome3 :)
<Wizard> i działa na nim nieszczęsne qt sdk nokii
<gjm> Dudi: jakieś doświadczenia z innych dystrybucji?
<Dudi> gjm, rozumiem że jestem uważany za odrębną grupę
<Wizard> tylko przez gjm
<Wizard> ale on niedługo będzie miał bana za takie teksty
<Wizard> gjm: apeluję do twojego rozsądku
<Dudi> gjm, wcześniej przysiadki do Gentoo, Mandrivy, suse i ubunciaków z poprzednimi numerami ale jakoś nie zatrzymały mnie na długo
<gjm> tak tak
<Wizard> magia gentoo działa ;)
<gjm> bez flejmu
<gjm> każdy i tak wie swoje
<shpaq> Dudi: eeee?
<gjm> to teraz może mała dyskusja
<shpaq> Wizard: no działa
<shpaq> powoli zacząłem produkcję migrować na żę2
<gjm> kto uważa że ubuntu 11.04 jest lepsiejsze od poprzednich?
<Wizard> ja
<Dudi> Rozumiem że jak nie podobały mi się poprzednie wersje to jestem zły i zakamuflowaną opcją żydokomunistów
<gjm> Wizard: jakieś argumenty?
<gjm> Dudi: tak, podaj argumenty, wtedy pogadamy
<Dudi> a ty co głosowanie w przedszkolu?
<shpaq> lol
<gjm> Dudi: tak, mam cechy przywódcze
<shpaq> słuchają Cię trzylatki?
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> tak mi powiedzeli w szkole jak mnie z funkcji prewodniczącego zdejmowali ;f
<gjm> bo odjebałem
<gjm> ale nvm
<Wizard> w szkole! odjebał!
<gjm> koniec argumentów?
<shpaq> szkoła, szkoła, szkoła
<Wizard> a to ci
<gjm> Wizard: e?
<shpaq> w szkole to ja ostatnio byłem na zakończeniu roku u syna ;)
<Wizard> gjm: kwestia gustu, o gustach się nie dyskutuje
<gjm> Wizard: znaczy wygląd?
<Dudi> Ale ja nie mam o czym z Tobą rozmawiać. Ubuntu 11.04 podoba mi się i już , a "Słowacki wielkim poetą był"
<Wizard> nie, znaczy ogólne odczucie, że to idzie w dobrą stronę
<gjm> Dudi: to fajnie
<shpaq> szkoda, że takie nieładne nauczycielki ma moje potomstwo
<Dudi> Nikogo nie zamierzam przekonywać czy nagadywać "ty słuchaj Ubuntu 11.04 rządzi! Porzuć obecny system ale już"
<gjm> Dudi: jeszcze tego by brakowało
<Wizard> Dudi: ja mam za to zamiar, przynajmniej na tym kanale
<gjm> omamo
<Wizard> nie mam nic przeciwko zdrowym dyskusjom, ale gjm przesadza
<Wizard> BlessJah też
<BlessJah> Wizard: i do czego namawiasz?
<Wizard> do tego, żeby używać ubuntu
<gjm> Wizard: z czym?
<Dudi> Wizard strzałeczka i powodzenia :) lubisz to czemu i nie
<Wizard> na nich to by i kałach był mało
<Wizard> ale nie rozumieją prostego zdania: won na #arch ;P
<Dudi> Wizard, byle byś mnie nie namawiał :)
<Wizard> bo zawsze jest tak, że przychodzi jakiś zielony leszcz, pyta o coś, a ci się zbijają tylko (pomimo, że nie potrafią mu pomóc)
<Wizard> i zawsze arch to, arch tamto, zainstaluj archa
<Wizard> tak, zainstaluj archa i nie miej problemu z gg w empathy, tylko z odpaleniem iksów
<BlessJah> Wizard: chwila moment, ani sie nie zbijam ani nie namawiam agresywnie
<BlessJah> mowie co mi lezy
<gjm> Wizard: ode mnie w takim razie odbij bo ani razu tak ie zrobiłem
<Wizard> a przed chwilą do Dudiego?
<gjm> Wizard: powiedziałem mu żeby zainstalował archa?
<gjm> o.O
<Dudi> Nie no BlessJah pomógł mi dwa czy trzy razy  i raz przy tym tylko wspomniał że siłą rzeczy prędzej czy później przejdę na coś innego niż ubuntu ale nigdy więcej o tym nie wspomniał
<gjm> bo tak będzie
<gjm> tak przypuszczam
<BlessJah> Wizard: komentarz ze na kanale malo kto ma ubuntu uwazasz za promocje archa?
<Dudi> fajnie
<Wizard> BlessJah: już rozmawialiśmy na ten temat
<BlessJah> Wizard: faktem jest ze malo kto ma ubuntu
<gjm> Dudi: wiesz, niektórzy lubią mieć przeładowany system, niektórzy nie
<gjm> np. ja
<Dudi> gjm, nie mam doświadczenia nie licząc wczoraj ale to nie bardzo wiem o co mu teraz i dziś chodzi
<gjm> Dudi: ale komu?
<Dudi> Ale ogólnie pozytywny kanał. Na ircu za dużo też nie siedzę, ani nie siedziałem. Jakoś tu przyjemnie
<gjm> Ubuntu to faktycznie system prosty w użytkowaniu, ale niektórym to nie wystarcza
<Dudi> gjm, No tobie z resztą nie wazne bo zbaczamy z tematu nie potrzebnie
<Dudi> gjm, no to ok jak mi nie będzie wystarczał obiecuję pierwsi się dowiecie :D
<gjm> super
<gjm> jak to gdzieś było "Ubuntu psuje się jak Linux, ale już jak Linux nie da się go naprawić"
<Dudi> też fajnie się z tym czuję
<gjm> co mi pasuje w Archu? np rc.conf
<BlessJah> gjm++
<Wizard> Mamuta aż wywaliło, tak dosrałeś :)
<Dudi> heh fajne. BTW arch jest na debianie czy to arch to arch?
<BlessJah> rc.d!
<BlessJah> arch to arch
<Wizard> Dudi: jest słaby
<Wizard> ma małe repo, a to co w nim jest jest słabo wytestowane
<Wizard> do tego jest rolling release
<gjm> Wizard: arch?
<Wizard> mhm
<gjm> ale masz AUR?
<Wizard> w życiu bym czegoś takiego nie dodał do systemu do pracy
<gjm> dodał, ale co?
<Wizard> aur
<Wizard> banda szczeniaków napierdala paczki na kolanie
<BlessJah> Wizard: co masz do rolling release?
<Wizard> wpadają tam bez żadnej kontroli, bez niczego
<Dudi> BlessJah, czyli raczej nie ma apt
<gjm> Wizard: banda szczeniaków?
<BlessJah> Dudi: nie, nie ma
<BlessJah> ma pacmana
<gjm> Dudi: haha, rozwaliłeś mnie
<BlessJah> jedna z największych zalet archa to pacman :>
<Dudi> BlessJah, szkoda bo się już przyzwyczaiłem
<Dudi> xD
<gjm> Dudi: co, w mandrivie też używałeś apt'a? :>
<Wizard> BlessJah: to, że jak konfiguruję serwer z bazą danych, to nie chcę updejtować do kolejnych wersji, gdzie się baza zmienia
<Dudi> gjm, no gdzieś czytałem że system nie oparty na debianie miał apt... może coś pomyliłem
<Wizard> pclinuxos chyba
<gjm> BlessJah: e tam, ja mam pacman'a i w ubuntu
<jacekowski> Dudi: gentoo moze miec apta
<Wizard> i ark, o ile dobrze pamiętam
<Dudi> O no chyba
<jacekowski> Dudi: red hat moze miec apta
<gjm> tzn. da się, ale po co? kombinowanie jak koń pod górę
<jacekowski> Dudi: maemo ma apta
<BlessJah> Wizard: mówimy o serwerze czy desktopie?
<Wizard> BlessJah: o obu
<Wizard> system to system, nie?
<BlessJah> Wizard: wskaż miejsce, gdzie zalecam na serwie archa (pomijam fakt że ja go używam)
<Wizard> dobra, szkoda słów :)
<gjm> system nie musi być oparty na debianie żeby wykorzystywać apt'a, musi umieć korzystać z .deb'ów
<Dudi> gjm z tobą się albo trzeba zgodzić albo najlepiej nie rozmawiać
<Wizard> gjm: gówno prawda
<BlessJah> Wizard: proponuję przewieźć lodówkę albo meblościankę porshe, auto to kurwa auto, nie?
<gjm> Wizard: e?
<Wilczek`> gjm: PCLOS korzysta z RPM'ów, a ma APT'a
<Wizard> patrz ten nieszczęsny pcol czy tam ark
<gjm> Wizard: wiem że tak można
<gjm> nie o to mi chodziło ;>
<Wizard> starczy
<BlessJah> Wizard: na serwery to jest freebsd
<Wizard> rotflmao
<BlessJah> co masz do fbsd?
<gjm> właśnie?
<Dudi> jacekowski, Dzięki zapamiętam :)
<Wizard> nic, dobry system
<gjm> BlessJah: na serwery to jest Ubuntu Server ;>
<BlessJah> gjm: dokładnie
<DaZ> dobre ubuntu serwer nie jest złe
<BlessJah> DaZ++
<PoKrAk> jest do d.......
<gjm> nic co dobre nie jest złe, to po pierwsze
<gjm> ale trzeba umieć z tego korzystać
<Dudi> BlessJah, właśnie widzę twoje <nick>++ i ile mam u Ciebie punktów już? :D
<PoKrAk> o ile nie wysadza sprzetu :)
<BlessJah> a bo ja wiem
<BlessJah> liczy to ktoś?
<gjm> Dudi: na minusie prawdopodobnie
<DaZ> nikt nic nie liczy
<Nerihsa> Dudi = 0
<Nerihsa> ;
<Dudi> BlessJah, ostatnio żeś mi wyliczył +10-20 i sie pogubiłem
<gjm> tak
<BlessJah> od kiedy się dowiedziałem że irssi nie wspiera i nie będzie wspierać pythona, porzuciłem ideę pisania rpgbota
<Dudi> szkoda
<Dudi> Było by weselej :)
<gjm> perl
<gjm> hłe hłe
<gjm> BlessJah: ale co ma irssi do bota?
<BlessJah> gjm: napisałbym skrypt, ktory by liczyl
<gjm> skrypt != bot
<BlessJah> wiem
<BlessJah> nie chce mi sie od zera pisac a nie znam zadnego silnika gotowego
<Nerihsa> czy /dev/urandom jest tylko pseudolosowy czy tez troche pobiera z /dev/random albo innych zrodel?
<konradb> :>
<gjm> konradb: ty to się schowaj
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: a jakie to ma znaczenie? do naprawde losowych sie i tak nie nadaje
<konradb> gjm: oj tam oj tam
<gjm> naprawdę losowy to jest strumień po alkocholu
<gjm> z gardła
<gjm> alkocholu*
<gjm> kurde, przecież dobrze napisałem ;s
<BlessJah> dwa razy źle
<gjm> fakt
<gjm> wybaczce
<gjm> grrr
<gjm> wybaczcie*
<gjm> nie ćpam już tego ;f
<Dreadlish> ?
<gjm> newermajnd
<Dudi> VirtualBox instaluje już winde ! :D
<n3mc1a> hej
<Wizard> cześć n3mc1a
<n3mc1a> :)
<Dudi> Witam miło poznać:)
<n3mc1a> hej :)
<n3mc1a> mam takie pytanie :P
<spass> 42
<Dudi> hehe
<Wizard> jeszcze nie zadał ;)
<n3mc1a> Mam Xubuntu, jak zainstaluje Gnome czy po zalogowaniu się do sesji Xubuntu wzrośnie zużycie pamięci? Bo ja nie mam za dużo ramu
<Wizard> nie
<n3mc1a> na pewno? :>
<n3mc1a> :P
<Wizard> poza tym pół gnome jest już w xubuntu
<Wizard> na pewno, wzrośnie ci jedynie zużycie miejsca na dysku
<n3mc1a> yhm, tym się akurat nie muszę przejmować :)
<n3mc1a> wystarczy dać sudo apt-get install ubuntu-destop?
<Wizard> zasadniczo tak, ale ja bym zainstalował któryś metapakiet z gnome na twoim miejscu
<Wizard> ubuntu-desktop ma sporo zależnośći
<n3mc1a> tzn?
<n3mc1a> chce samo gnome, bez unity (bo nie lubie)
<Wizard> np. pakiet gnome
<Wizard> jak masz natty, to ubuntu-desktop pociągnie ci unity, chyba ;)
<Wizard> nie jestem pewien
<n3mc1a> hmm, możliwe
<n3mc1a> w centrum oprogramowania jest samo gnome ;P
<n3mc1a> właśnie patrze
<Wizard> hmm, rzadko tego używam, jakoś tak apt-get ma przyjaźniejszy interfejs :>
<Wizard> a po co ci to gnome?
<n3mc1a> zależy dla kogo ;P
<Dudi> Wizard, Widziałeś może te niedawno pokazane screeny nowgo Centrum Oprogramowania Ubuntu?
<Wizard> nie
<Dudi> no jak to... chwila
<n3mc1a> ponoć  full wypas
<Dudi> no ładnie ma się prezentowac
<Dudi> tam trzy opcje są jak na razie każda w sumie lepsza od obecnej :)
<n3mc1a> ja czekam aż poprawią wygląd LibreOffice ^^
<Dudi> Wizard, http://omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/the-new-ubuntu-software-centre-mock-ups-hint-at-great-things-to-come/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5vt3a9q> (at omgubuntu.co.uk)
<Dudi> Yea dzięki Przekliniak
<Dudi> n3mc1a, no też czekam
<n3mc1a> ciekawe ile jeszcze poczekamy :P
<Dudi> no pewnie troszkę
<n3mc1a> pewnie tak ;)
<n3mc1a> uciekam, bo się Gnome zainstalowało i się burzy o resteart, papa :) Dziekuje za pomoc :)
<gjm> shpaq: daj theme do irssi
<shpaq> co?
<shpaq> mój w pytkę theme?
<gjm> tak
<gjm> podobno ładny
<shpaq> 16:03:51        shpaq  | mój w pytkę theme?
<shpaq> oczywiście, że ładny
<shpaq> bo mój
<gjm> ofc
<shpaq> http://shpaq.org/configs/default.theme
<shpaq> enjoy
<Dudi> używaliście VirtualBox?
<Wilczek> Tak
<Dudi> Wilczek, powiedz mi gdzie znajdę pliki odpowiadające za dysk bo chce z ubuntu przerzucić pliki na wirtualną
<Admc`> Dudi, ~/Virtualbox VMS
<Admc`> albo ~/.VirtualBox
<Admc`> zależy od wersji
<Nerihsa> on pewnie chcesz pliki z systemu wewntarz maszyny wirtualnej
<Dudi> Nerihsa, no dokładnie
<Admc`> to tak nie
<Dudi> a znaduję jedynie logi w Virtualbox VMS
<Admc`> folder współdzielny sobie zrób
<Nerihsa> opcje wspodzielania katalogu z gospodarzem
<Nerihsa> albo ftp
<Admc`> ewentualnie można zamontować VDI ale nie polecam, dużo grzebania
<Dudi> a on na wirtualce ma być zrobiony
<Dudi> ?
<Admc`> Dudi, w ustawieniach
<Admc`> masz foldery współdzielne
<Admc`> w googlach jest pierdyliard tutoriali jak je zarobić
<Dudi> ok
<Dudi> btw.. pierdyliard xD hehehe
<gjm> o, 'xD
<gjm> hehe
<Dudi> coś mam
<spass> grzyba
 * spass ducks
<Dudi> spass, mu hahahahahha ha ha
<Wilczek> 'ping
<Wilczek> Jaka jest najnowsza wersja jajka?
<Admc`> 2.6.39
<Wilczek> Dzięki
<Matan[M]> a ktoś tu ostatnio 2.7 czy 2.8 kompilował...
<Matan[M]> albo mi się zdaje
<winter> nie ma 2.7 i 2.8
<winter> jest 3.0rc
<winter> o/
<mati75> Matan[M]: /me
<spass> jajcarze...
<dwe11er> możesz sobie nawet 1.0 skompilować
<dwe11er> bo to kwestia stringa w makefile ;s
<czesmir_> nie lubie zabawy z jajkami ;)
<Wilczek> :O
<MatKill> :>
<krisss117> czesc, mam problem z laczeniem sie do WIFI
<krisss117> znajduje mi siec, ale nie łączy mnie z nią
<krisss117> korzystam z network manager
<krisss117> czy jest jakis sposob zeby zobaczyc na jakim etapie staje  laczenie
<krisss117> ?
<krisss117> jest jakaś osoba, która mi podpowie co mogę zrobić ?
<krisss117> jak to zbadać
<Wilczek> ZWARIUJE!!! GRUB chce bootować z innego dysku i partycji, niż jest system, a system przy każdym włączeniu odwrotnie traktuje oznaczenia (raz pisze, że / to /dev/sda2, a raz, że /dev/sdb2). Do tego jak już niby startuje, to / montuje się jako tylko do odczytu, mam wklepać wtedy magiczną formułkę, zrestartować i tworzy się takie błędne koło -.-
<krisss117> ?
<krisss117> czy może mi ktoś podpowiedzieć, gdzie moge szukać jakis logow, albo widziec co sie dzieje przy laczeniu
<krisss117> ?
<Nerihsa> hm?
<Nerihsa> /var/log
<Admc`> krisss117, ustaw gruba żeby po uuidach montował
<Admc`> jak ci zmienia kolejność dysków
<Nerihsa> jemu chodzi o wifi ;x
<Nerihsa> krisss117: zainstaluj wicd jak mozesz
<Nerihsa> ohai
<krisss117> wicd to samo, tzn. przy podaniu zlego hasla od razu pokazywal ze zle haslo, po podaniu doblego mieli, mieli i po dluzszym czasie dopiero wyswietla bledne haslo
<Wilczek> Nie wiem, GRUB się dzisiaj na mnie obraził. Jakoś udało mi się włączyć
<Wilczek> :D
<Nerihsa> krisss117: a jakie szyfrowanie wifi?
<krisss117> wpa2
<Nerihsa> moze tez cos z dhcp nie tak
<Admc`> krisss117, masz filtrowanie maców?
<krisss117> nie
<Admc`> sry, to z grubem było do Wilczek
<krisss117> jak moge to zdiagnozowac
<krisss117> co jest powodem
<krisss117> nm_setting_802_1x_get_pkcs11_engine_path: assertion `NM_IS_SETTING_802_1X (setting)' failed
<Matan[M]> http://www.ppe.pl/news-8650-Czy_tak_powinno_wygladac_GTA_V.html
<Matan[M]> jeszcze trochę i się nie odróżni gry od filmu
<krisss117> jakies pomysly ?
<krisss117> co moge przeinstalowac ?
<Matan[M]> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/226265/biblia.html
<krisss117> mam problem z dhcp, jak moge to naprawic ?
<krisss117> jakie pakiety przeinstalowac
<krisss117> ??
<Wilczek> Matan[M]: Grałem, dosyć ciekawa grafika. Fabuła niezła. Najfajniejsza była misja z chodzeniem po wodzie :)
<Matan[M]> Wilczek: ja grałem ale słaba fabuła jest
<Matan[M]> prostoliniowość w dzisiejszych czasach... skandal
<Wilczek> krisss117: A nie możesz przydzielić stałego IP na routerze dla MAC'a twojej sieciówki?
<Wilczek> Matan[M]: Ale świetnie opracowana solucja
<Matan[M]> nosz w pytę... miałem się zbierać i pobiegać po lesie
<Matan[M]> a tu pada
<krisss117> jak naprawic klienta dhcp
<krisss117> ??
<Wilczek> sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp restart
<Wilczek> Pacman to chyba na apcie oparty
<krisss117> nie mam
<krisss117> nie mam dhcp
<krisss117> został zastąpiony przez inny
<krisss117> pakiet lub nie jest dostępny przy pomocy obecnie ustawionych źródeł.
<krisss117> jak przydziele recznie to dzoala
<amartin> Witam, czy ktoś używał zewnętrznego napędu blu-ray na ubuntu? Myślałem o zakupie LG BE12LU30 ale nie wiem czy będzie działał
<Wilczek`> Powinien działać
<Wilczek`> W końcu Ubuntu obsługuje BD
<krisss117> jak moge naprawic dhcp na ubuntu, zeby dzialalo z network managerem
<amartin> Wilczek, dzięki za odpowiedź, ale wolę być pewny czy ten model działa zanim go kupię. Niby LG mówi że każdy LG drive powinien działać ale czy ten model to nie wiadomo
<amartin> krisss117, powiedz coś więcej, co się stało że masz problemy?
<krisss117> aktualizowałem system, i po restarcie nie moge polaczyc sie do WIFI, ale przy ustawieniach DHCP, jak sam IP wpisze to moge sie polaczyc. Co dziwne, to po LAN pobiera adrews prawidlowo
<krisss117> pytanie jak moge wlaczyc dhcp dla Wlan
<krisss117> ?
<gjm> krisss117: ps -e | grep dhclient
<krisss117>  1531 ?        00:00:00 dhclient
<krisss117>  2190 ?        00:00:00 dhclient
<krisss117> nie moze pobrac adresu ip z niewiadomych przyczyn
<krisss117> :/
<krisss117> wiecie jak moge dalje to zdiagnozowac ?
<amartin> krisss117, jaki ubuntu, czy wifi wykrywa router, sprawdź hasło, usuń router z listy network managera i połącz na nowo, zrestartuj network managera, usuń jego konfigurację jeśli nic nie pomaga. Jeśli możesz połączyć się ręcznie to powinno też połączyć przez NM
<krisss117> ubuntu 10.04, tak wifi wykrywa router, hasło sprawdzone, jest prawidłowe, dodawanie sieci na nowo nie pomogło, restart network managera rowniez, jak usunac jego konfiguracje ?
<amartin> zazwyczaj konfiguracja jest w /home/user ukryta oczywiście czyli z kropką na przodzie. W menu widok ustaw "pokaż ukryte pliki" i poszukaj network managera. Usuń potem do kosza ale nie z kosza na wszelki. Zrób restart i połącz z routerem
<Mamut> krisss117, to router dlink?
<krisss117> nie, fritzbox, ale nie mialem problemow z laczeniem sie przed aktualizacja
<Mamut> dla testu usun haslo z sieci i zobacz czy sie podłaczysz, możesz tez sprobować zmienic kanał
<krisss117> nie mam w /home/mojanazwa folderu, ktory by sie kojarzyl z network managerem .... inne ukryte sa
<krisss117> chodzi o .gconf ?
<krisss117> i w nim mam networking
<amartin> krisss117, zdaje się że Network Manager to wyjątek, jego config chyba jest w etc/networkmanager
<Mamut> nie wydaje mi sie ze kasowanie configa cos zmieni
<Mamut> tym bardziej z etc
<amartin> Mamut, racja, zaraz zapytam googla
<amartin> krisss117, na jednym forum polecają usunąć  /.gconf/system/networking/wireless/networks$ czyli całą konfigurację network managera
<Factum> witaj Bastetmilo :P
<bastetmilo> Factum:
<bastetmilo> cześć
<Mamut> to sobie pogadali :)
<dKc> czesc
<dKc> uzywa ktos Unity tutaj?
<krisss117> ?
<krisss117> chyba sobie z Tym nie poradzimy :/
<Nerihsa> meow
<krisss117> przegladam juz 15 strone w googlach :/
<krisss117> z jakiego klienta dhcp korzysta network manager ?
<krisss117> przeinstaluje go
<amartin> krisss117, czy próbowałeś się połączyć bez zabezpieczeń jak poradził Mamut
<krisss117> nie, juz sprawdzam
<dKc> uzywa ktos Unity? czy kazdy ma to w dupie?
<amartin> dKc, w czym rzecz?
<dKc> chce albo dodac jakis program do gornej belki, albo to usunac i powrocic do gnome
<dwe11er> krisss117: przeinstaluj networkmanagera
<dKc> bez osucia systemu
<dwe11er> wywal z purge i zainstaluj ponownie
<dKc> psucia
<dKc> wie ktos cos na ten temat?
<dwe11er> nie, unity nie jest sworzone do modyfikacji pod uzytkownika
<krisss117_> jestem
<krisss117_> na wpa2 mnie nie łączy
<krisss117_> wpa łączy prawidłowo
<krisss117_> macie jakies pomysly ?
<dwe11er> sterownik nie ma wpa2
<dwe11er> nawet nie wiem jaka sieciówke masz
<dKc> naprawde nikt nie uzywa Unity?
<dKc> o co z tym chodzi?
<krisss117_> dweller broadcom 4311
<krisss117_> jak to mozliwe, ze wczesniej mi dzialalo ?
<krisss117_> zrywalo sporadycznie, ale dzialalo
<amartin> dKc, unity jest nowym dzieckiem, dopiero teraz pracują jak go ulepszyć i sprawić aby był bardziej przyjazny, czytaj dodawać różne rzeczy i usuwać
<gtriderxc> ja uzywalem przez chwilę
<gtriderxc> a w czym masz problem?
<krisss117_> czy mozesz mnie poinstuowac jak moge zmienic sterownik na jakis, ktory bedzie mi dzialal prawidlowo, czy wogle jest taki ?
<dKc> no jak to usunac?
<gtriderxc> unity jak usunąc?
<dKc> gtriderx, najpierw apt-get install gnome, a potem apt-get remove unity ?
<gtriderxc> a co chcesz GNOME 3.0 stawiac?
<dKc> nie 2.0
<gtriderxc> ja po prostu korzystam z 11.04 classic
<dKc> a warto 3.0 chociaz?
<gtriderxc> 3.0 ogladalem na youtubie i z lekka mi tez unity zalatuje
<gtriderxc> podobno warto
<dKc> moze kiedys
<gtriderxc> postawilem na wirtualnej ale nie chcialo mi odpalic
<dKc> jak na razie gnome najwygniejszy jest
<gtriderxc> gnome 232 to najlepsze z najlepszych. chyba ze ktos lubi kde
<dKc> gnome 232 jest moim ulubionym
<gtriderxc> wszystko pod ręka
<gtriderxc> unity chowa co sie tylko da schowac a czlowiek musi szukac
<dKc> no dokladnie
<dKc> w ubuntu trzeba pamietac co sie otworzylo i to jest chujwowe
<gtriderxc> a zeby ten smieszny pasek boczny sie nie chował trzeba byc magikiem
<dKc> i kilka terminali nie mozna sobie wlaczyc
<dKc> w ogole nie ma zadnych opcji konfiguracji
<gtriderxc> bo klikniecie prawym przyciskiem i zaznaczenie "zawsze na wierzchu" byloby zbyt proste
<dKc> jakas wyszukiwarka smieszna jest i tyle plusow w sumie
<gtriderxc> w unity w ogole niczego wiele nie mozna włączyc
<gtriderxc> nawet GIMPa
<gtriderxc> bo sie menu nie miesci na pasku na gorze
<gtriderxc> i widac tylko polowe opcji
<dKc> nawet nie probowalem
<dKc> dobrze, ze kadu chodzi
<dKc> i firefox
<dKc> ale tez nie tak jak trzeba
<dKc> eh
<dKc> do dupy to i tyle
<gtriderxc> no dokladnie
<dKc> o moze mi sie teraz uda
<gtriderxc> przełączylem sobie na Classic przy logowaniu i przy tym zamierzam pozostac
<gtriderxc> chociaz cos tam z tym kadu tez bylo nie tak
<Mamut> konserwatysci! :D
<gtriderxc> jak pamietam po zamknieciu krzyzykiem wszystkich okien kadu znika
<gtriderxc> choc w tle nadal pracuje
<gtriderxc> mamut a co polecasz?
<Mamut> oczywscie openboxa + chrome + nitrogen + dock jaki Ci pasuje ;p
<gtriderxc> no niestety na chrome sie musialem przrzucic
<gtriderxc> bo po instalacji ff5 cos sie skopalo i nie dziala mimo reinstalacji z synaptica
<gtriderxc> ide autobusem pojezdzic. tymczasem!
<lisu> re
<lisu> kurde to unity ssie
<lisu> My grandma is slow, but she is old!
<lisu> kurde czaicie jakiś ciekawy czytnik rss, który dobrze zgra z unity?
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> o jak ja dawno nie widziałem xchata :)
<Wizard> jak to możliwe, że nikogo nie ma?
<Wilczek`> Normalka :D
<Wizard> dobra, muszę poszukać jakiegoś sensownego opisu znc i xchata
<Wizard> i przypomnieć sobie stare dzieje
<Wilczek`> A co na codzien uúywasz?
<Wizard> irssi
<Wilczek`> O.O
<bonio> witam
<Wilczek`> Hej :)
<Wizard> cześć bonio
<bonio> Panowie mam pytanie do uzytkownikow kart ATI
<Wizard> Wilczek`, co złego w irssi? :/
<bonio> ile macie FPS w glxgears?
<Nerihsa> glxgears to nie je benchmark
<Wilczek`> Wlasnie na tym siedze i zastanawiam sie jak mozna uzywac tego na codzien
<Nerihsa> jak ma sie vsync to tylko 60fps
<bonio> aha
<bonio> bo mi tak wlasnie wychodzi
<Wizard> mi jakieś 800-900
<bonio> a na wiki jest napisane ze wynik mniejszy od 300 to wielka lipa
<bonio> i sie przerazilem ;/
<Nerihsa> jakbys zdjac ogranicznik to mialbys wiecej
<bonio> to dzieki wielkie za pomoc ;]
<Wizard> 60 na trzech obracających się zębatkach, to nie jest lipa
<Wizard> to jest katastrofa
<Wilczek`> lol
<Wizard> Wilczek`, można używać
<Wizard> ja lubię
<bonio> jak mam radeona 9550 :)
<Wizard> a ja 9700
<bonio> ^^
<Wilczek`> A ja podrasowany GeForce 8600GT
<Wizard> nawet nie wiem co to
<bonio> postawilem sobie Archa i walcze z ustawieniami
<Wizard> :S
<Wilczek`> bonio: Dzisiaj?
<Wizard> kolejny archowiec z bożej łaski
<bonio> Arch stoi juz od jakis kilku miesiecy
<Wilczek`> Ja dzisiaj postawiìem
<Wilczek`> psiakrew
<bonio> ale zwykle jak przyjezdzam do domu
<bonio> to zwykle pacman -Syu
<Wilczek`> Teú macie w moich wiadomoóciach krzaczki?
<bonio> i na tym sie konczylo ;/
<Wizard> jeśli ú to krzaczek, to mamy
<Wizard> idźcie sobie na arch-pl
<Wilczek`> Jakie polecicie distro z GNOME2?
<Wizard> ja naprawdę nalegam, tam są ludzie, mają archa itd
<Wizard> Wilczek`, ubuntu
<bonio> chce sobie transparentnosc ustawic w Rxvt ale zamiast przezroczystosci mam czarne tło
<Wizard> bonio, nie wiem, czy rxvt obsługuje
<Wizard> i nie wiem po co tego używać
<bonio> obsluguje
<lisu> eterm obsługuje.
<bonio> xterm nie obsluguje
<bonio> w google znalazlem sposob co niby dziala
<lisu> bonio: z tego co kojarze jakiegoś pisu musisz dokonać w .Xdefaults
<bonio> ale u mnie lipa
<Wizard> rxvt-unicode na bank obsługuje
<Wizard> bonio, dam ci mój config do urxvt, jeśli sobie pójdziesz na #arch-pl :>
<bonio> cairo-compmgr uzywam
<Wizard> albo nie, nie dam, bo mi shell padł :/
<bonio> jestem na arch-pl
<bonio> zeby tutaj chlopakom nie spamowac o archu
<Wizard> bonio++
<bonio> ?
<Nerihsa> to ja pojde na #arch-pl i zapytam o ubuntu
<Wizard> nie no, to jest bezczelny trolling, Nerihsa
<Wilczek`> Tu sie juz chyba nikt z Ubuntu nie ostal...
<Nerihsa> trolling is a art
<Wizard> Wilczek`, no ty
<Wizard> ja
<Wilczek`> Linux Acer 2.6.39-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon JUn 27 22:01:13 CEST 2011 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<Wizard> i ty brutusie?
<Wizard> ej wiecie co?
<Wizard> to ja mam pomysł
<Wilczek`> ?
<Wilczek`> Jaki?
<Wizard> ну, я буду печатал в другом яазыке
<Wilczek`> Wizard: Ogolnie to wlasnie zachodze w glowe jakie distro postawic, wiec mozesz mnie jeszcze do Ubu przekonac :D
<Nerihsa>  языке a nie яазыке?
<Wilczek`> Piszcie po polaku, bo w XTermie nie mozna kopiowac -.-
<Wizard> как вы приходите туда с каком-то архем - я буду писал по-руски
<Wizard> и точка
<Wizard> Wilczek`, используйте Убунту
<Wilczek`> O.o
<Wilczek`> Czekajcie moment
<Wilczek`> No
<Wilczek`> Otwarlem przez przegladarke :D
<Wilczek`> To co pisales?
<Wilczek`> Товарищ Wizard, который может предложить мне в Ubuntu, по сравнению с Linux Mint 11?
<Wizard> że co?
<Nerihsa> ubuntu vs mint
<lisu> przeciez to to samo niemalże
<Wizard> to może po niemiecku do was zacznę mówić? :>
<Wilczek> Juz lepsze to
<Wilczek> Nie umiem czytac cyrylicy :P
<Wizard> Wilczek, ja nie widzę sensu używania jakiś niszowych systemów
<Wizard> tak samo, jak nie widzę sensu ich tworzenia
<Wilczek> Ja wlasnie sie wacham miedzy Mint 11, a Ubuntu 11.04
<Wizard> takiego minta (który pewnie jest ubuntem ze zmienioną tapetą i empathy wymienionym na pdgina, czy coś takiego), to ja w życiu nawet na screenshocie nie widziałem
<Wilczek> http://www.linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/katya/katya.png
<Wilczek> :D
<winter> ma inną konfigurację gnome
<winter> i takie śmieszne menu
<Wilczek> I znowu mnie przekonali -.-
<Mamut> ja tam nie bardzo czaje ta roznice pomiedzy mintem a ubu
<Mamut> mint mi sie koajrzy z tymi wszystkimai mixami *buntu
<Wizard> mi się kojarzy z systemem, którego używa 10 osób
<Wilczek> Debian, Ubuntu i pochodne maja ta wade, ze po instalacji sterownikow NVIDII sie rozwala rozdzielczosc TTY i Plymouth'a :/
<Mamut> use Google, Luke
<Wizard> :)
<Wilczek> Probowalem 1000000500100900 sposobow i nic to nie dalo
<Wilczek> Dobra, znalazlem plytke, teraz tylko poczyszcze troche home'a
<Wizard> sporo
<Wizard> Wilczek, z czym?
<Wizard> z ubuntem?
<Wilczek> No
<Wizard> mhm
<Wilczek> Przekonaliscie mnie :D
<Wizard> dobry wybór w sumie
<Wilczek> Arch ma ten plus, ze sa swieze paczki w repo
<Dreadlish> bleeding! edge!
<Dreadlish> ej bo wizard sie obrazi
<Wizard> ehe
<Wilczek> ?
<bt4> re
<Wizard> świeże paczki w repo, powód, żeby walczyć z komputerem dzień w dzień
<bt4> elo Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> za *wymoderowano*
<Dreadlish> Wizard: stfu w tym momencie
<Wilczek> Dobra, ide instalowac :)
<Dreadlish> Wizard: ja jade drugi rok na testingu i nic większego się nie stało
<Dreadlish> Wizard: so... może czas zainstalować i sie przekonać a nie szerzyć herezje ;d
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> znowu update do pythona2
<Dreadlish> a niby python3 jest aktualny
<Wizard> Dreadlish, w życiu
<Dreadlish> Wizard: to nie szerz pieprzonych nieprawdziwych herezji
<Wizard> jak chciałem zainstalować archa, to mi powiedzieliście na #arch-pl, że są stare paczki
<Wizard> Dreadlish, wam wolno, to i mnie
<Dreadlish> na arch-pl siedzą debile
<Dreadlish> arch.pl to jest to
<Wizard> o, nie dość, że używają distra z epoko kamienia kompilowanego, to jeszcze mają rozłam
<Wizard> świętą schizmę!
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> tylko na arch-pl siedzą debile
<Dreadlish> tyle.
<Wilczek> Ide wywalic tego Archa bo jeszcze oberwe :O
<Admc`> Widzę że wilczek się pochwalił że archa postawił a Dreadlish się wkurwia
<Wizard> Dreadlish ma ze mną świętą wojnę distrową
<Dreadlish> Admc`: ja tu sie flamuje razem z wizardem
<Dreadlish> a Wilczek dobrze zrobił
<Wizard> i nie może zrozumieć, że to zły kanał na gadanie o archu
<winter> http://kqe.de/pruell/7966_2884.jpeg LoL
<Wizard> nie wiem, do zoo przyszedł ryby łowić
<Wilczek> :P
<Wizard> winter, dobre
<Admc`> heh
<Admc`> Ja postawię kubuntu 11.04, bo tak jest najnowsze kde
<Admc`> znalazłem hack na sterowniki do mojej karty
<Admc`> i wiem jak je wywalić :)
<Wizard> najnowsze jest chyba w gicie, czy czego to oni używają
<Admc`> mru :3
<shpaq> kde ssie
<Admc`> lepsze niż gnome3 i unity
<Wizard> to swoją drogą, shpaq
<shpaq> unity nawet przyjemne imo
<Wizard> Admc`, ja lubię gnome3
<shpaq> szczególnie na netbooka
<Admc`> Wizard, bo masz dotykowy ekran
 * shpaq lubi swoje xfce
<Wizard> na tych niedotykowych też mam
<shpaq> przyjemnie się z tego korzysta na eee
<Dreadlish> Wizard: http://ix.io/1Mc - odpal & wrzuć na jakieś paste
<shpaq> pomijając już fakt używania eee
<Wizard> co jest złego w eee, oprócz acpi?
<Dreadlish> Wizard: całe eee
<Dreadlish> jego używanie powinno być zabronione
<Dreadlish> powoduje palpitacje serca
<Dreadlish> i zawały
<shpaq> Dreadlish: http://wklej.org/id/557848/
<shpaq> masz
<Dreadlish> a także przedwczesne śmierci
<shpaq> Wizard: jest zajebiście małe
<Admc`> mi w kde podoba się terminal co się wysuwa jak w quakeu
<Dreadlish> shpaq: no - prócz kernela i pyv3 jest tak samo ;d
<Admc`> fajny bajer :)
<Nerihsa> yakuake?
<shpaq> jak mam zrobić na tym coś co wymaga przeglądarki albo dużo pisania to jest zupełnie z dupy
<Admc`> tak
<Dreadlish> yakuake \m/
<Dreadlish> ale na qt3
<Admc`> ale działa na kde4
<shpaq> Dreadlish: gentoo ma slotowanie
<Wizard> http://wklej.org/id/557849/
<Dreadlish> wisz pan - ty masz gienka
<Dreadlish> a ja tu o óbuntu mówie
<shpaq> jakoś nigdy nie mogłem się przekonać do takich konsol
<Dreadlish> nie masz pajtona!
<Dreadlish> zostaniesz zmasakrowany!
 * shpaq musi
<shpaq> mieć pajtona
 * Dreadlish too
<shpaq> garego pajtona
<Dreadlish> bo inaczej nie ma w czym kodzić
<shpaq> phi
<shpaq> gardzę programistami ;)
<Dreadlish> phi
<Dreadlish> administrator sie znalazł :D
<shpaq> taka karma
<Wizard> :)
<shpaq> podłe picze, które zawsze wiedzą lepiej
<shpaq> i dyrekcja słucha ich bo zarabiają kasę
<Dreadlish> GNU Binutils for Ubuntu
<Dreadlish> HAHAHAHAHA!
<shpaq> a biedny admin to tylko koszt
<shpaq> ;/
<Dreadlish> to ten sam binutils co wszędzie
<shpaq> gdzie jest sprawiedliwość na tym świecie?
<Dreadlish> shpaq: nie ma
<Wizard> shpaq, nie możesz po prostu zmienić pracy?
<Wizard> tylko marudzisz i marudzisz
<Dreadlish> shpaq: masz zajebisty theme do irssi - masz powód do dumy
<Wizard> Dreadlish, co jest w tym zabawnego, że swoje łaty mają?
<Dreadlish> Wizard: gimme code
<Wizard> co code?
<Wizard> ściągnij se
<shpaq> Wizard: popierdalam sobie na rozmowy
<Dreadlish> z lanczpada
<Wizard> ze srada
<Dreadlish> lanczpadła
<Dreadlish> ;d
<shpaq> ale kto przyjmie do pracy łysego gościa z wystającymi tatuażami i tunelami w uszach? ;/
<Dreadlish> i tam
<Dreadlish> idź na siłownie
<Dreadlish> to cie na budowe wezmą
<shpaq> lol
<shpaq> kiedyś pracowałem na budowie
<shpaq> rurki sklejałem, montowałem i takie tam różne
<Quintasan> bry wieczór
<Dreadlish> Quintasan: tu twoje radio hello
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Quintasan> Że co?
<Wizard> idę, cześć
<Dreadlish> Quintasan: enej - radio hello
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Wizard> jutro pomyślę nad zncem
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> normalnie zarąbiste te poprawki do binutilsa w ubuntu
<Dreadlish> prócz dodającego się cały czas changeloga z debianowych patchy
<Dreadlish> i paru zmian w makefile, żeby to działało to nie widze nic
<Dreadlish> so...
<Dreadlish> PFF!
<Dreadlish> so - ubuntowy binutils = debianowy binutils z wielce wyeksponowaną nazwą "binutils 4 ubuntu"
<shpaq> phi
<Dreadlish> so - deweloperzy debiana dobrze sie wkurzają, bo ubuntu pasożyci na nich i nic nie daje back
<Dreadlish> so
<Dreadlish> UŻYWAJCIE DEBIANA!
<shpaq> po co?
<shpaq> proces stabilizacji polega na odleżeniu swojego
<Dreadlish> dopsz
<Dreadlish> to czegokolwiek innego ;d
<Dreadlish> ja nie lubie debianopodobnych
<shpaq> be smart, use gen too
<Dreadlish> a siedze i na ubu-pl i na debian-pl :/
<Dreadlish> {gen,fun}too
<Dreadlish> !
<shpaq> s/gen\ too/gentoo
<shpaq> srantoo nie funtuu
<Dreadlish> co jest złego w funtoo?
<shpaq> ma gejowską nazwę
<Dreadlish> no to prościej
<czesmir_> heh ubuntu mi sie juz od dawna nie podoba
<Dreadlish> gentoo z portage na gicie i lekko zedytowanymi initscriptami ;d
<shpaq> lubię initscripts gentoo
<shpaq> bardzo łatwo się pisze własne
<shpaq> besides, gentoo ma jednak miły support
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> i sie szybko u mnie instaluje ;d
<shpaq> tiaaa, rozpakowanie gotowego systemu plus grub i jajo
<shpaq> ;)
<Dreadlish> plus (maybe) syslog i cron jakiś
<Dreadlish> ale to i tak niekonieczne
<Wilczek`> Witam po instalacji :)
<Dreadlish> Wilczek`: i jak?
<Wilczek`> Jak zawsze :D
<Dreadlish>  znaczysie?
<Wilczek`> Wszystko dobrze
<Dreadlish> :)
<Wilczek`> Z tym, że dla odmiany zainstalowałem eksperymentalne otwarte stery do NVIDII
<Dreadlish> nouvegówno?
<Wilczek`> Nie
<Dreadlish> to są inniejsze?
<Wilczek`> Od wydania 11.04 pokazuje się w sterownikach własnościowych
<Wilczek`> Ale jest otwarty
<Wilczek`> Przynajmniej rozdzielczość się nie psuje
<Dreadlish> mi do tego co ja robie to otwarty i xinerama od ati starczy
<Wilczek`> Zobaczę później jak Wine zainstaluje jak z wydajnością w grach
<Factum> nadal tu pusto?
<winter>  NightWish` ale ty jebnięta jesteś.
<Factum> :D
<winter> NightWish`: usunąłem cię ze znajomych i nie przymilaj się więcej
<winter> bo już cię nie dodam spowrotem :->
<winter> Factum: o/
<Factum> mily akcent na wejscie widze :D
<winter> Factum: taka laska, że nie pytaj
<Factum> wiec zapytam
<Factum> :P
<Factum> co za sucz?
<winter> nie pytaj
<winter> może sam poznasz jak się tu pokręcisz odrobinę dłużej
<Factum> ok ;P
<winter> najpierw się przymila, gada tutaj, potem dzwoni do mnie, umawiamy się na piwo a potem na facebooku "kurwa, nie pisz do mnie więcej"
<winter> kolejny raz się tak popisała
<winter> do trzech razy sztuka, trzeciego nie będzie
<m477> winter: o/
<winter> m477: \o
<m477> umieram...
<winter> piłeś
<m477> tez
<m477> ale nie oto chodzi
<Factum> a skad ona jest?
<winter> jaj eszze 8 dni na antybiotykach będę
<m477> od 3 n nogach jestem,
<m477> nauczylem sie dzis na egzamin, pomalowalem sciane
<m477> a musze pokoj spsprzatac jeszcze
<Factum> to won spac!
<Factum> czlowieku
<m477> ran o chce pokoj oddac
<Factum> rozjebiesz zegar biologiczny
<m477> lulz
<m477> o 3 rano normalnie wstaje
<m477> to juz jest rozjevbany
<Factum> pojebany :D
 * winter odpalił peta
<Factum> idz se na bronxa cchociaz
<Factum> ja nie mam co odpalac
<m477> cop
<Factum> skonczyly sie dzis
<NightWish`> winter: kurwa
<NightWish`> pomylilam okna
<NightWish`> nie do Ciebie to mialo iść
<NightWish`> jakis gosc mi na fb ciagle pisze
<winter> NightWish`: ...
<winter> too late
<Factum> chyba tego nie wyjasnisz malenka
<NightWish`> as u wish
<NightWish`> Factum: maleńka to jest Twoja pała ;)
 * Mamut zakochał sie aptanie z gitem
<Dreadlish> że co?
<Dreadlish> apt z gitem?
<Mamut> aptana
<Factum> niekoniecznie
<Factum> a moze jestem kobieta?
<Mamut> Factum, wg irca to jestes Piotr Michalski :)
<NightWish`> bądź sobie kim chcesz ;)
<NightWish`> ja rozwiązuje swoje sprawy
<Factum> wg IRC ;P
<Factum> rozwiazujesz je publicznie
<NightWish`> Factum: winter postanowil
<Factum> wiem co postanowil
<NightWish`> ja mu tylko ladnie napisalam ze sie pomylilam
<Factum> bywa
<Factum> nie jestem po niczyjej stronie
<Factum> bo nie wiem czyja racja
<Factum> wiem ze na mnie naskoczylas po chamsku, jak ja Ci delikatnie napisalem ze chyba za pozno
<Factum> sory ze bez ogonkow ale na telefonie mam anglik menu
<Factum> Wilczek: o/
<Wilczek> o/
 * Mamut uważa ze wieczorne kłótnie wywołują gazy
<Dreadlish> ta
<Factum> xD
<Dreadlish> i zawały
<winter> jeszcze 8 dni antybiotyków
<winter> a potem
<winter> najebię się
<winter> :|
<Factum> hmm
<Factum> skad jestes?
<winter> z kątowni.
<Factum> bo moze z flaszka wpadne? xD
<winter> kujawsko pomorskie tak ogólnie
<Factum> a to ni chuja
<winter> nom
<winter> a wódki nie pijam
<winter> tylko browarki
<Mamut> winter, bygdgoska strona czy torunska?
<Factum> wciaz mam ochote na absynth
<Mamut> to kup whiskey bo prawdziwego absyntu juz nie kupisz
<winter> zaraz kolejną dawkę będę musiał przyjąć
<Mamut> przynajmniej legalnie
<Factum> kupisz - nie w polsce
<winter> absynt w polsce nielegalny, nie?
<|B|enedyktXVI> nielegalny
<Mamut> czeski tez juz absyntem jest tylko z nazwy :)
<Factum> slow
<Factum> slovakia?
<|B|enedyktXVI> czytaj etykiety dobrze, albo rob sam na wakacjach za granica :)
<winter> co tam ma absynt nielegalnego, piołun?
<Factum> efekt ;D
<winter> zioło
<winter> piołun.
<Factum> efekt jest nielegalny
<firemark> piołun hm
<firemark> jest dobry
<winter> nic nie piszą na wiki o właściwościach psychoaktywnych
<winter> piołunu
<Factum> Cholerny rzad
<Factum> a nie piolun
<Matan[M]> winter: tsa...
<Matan[M]> zgadnij czemu absynt się nazywał "zielona wróżka"
<pawelpc> wiecie jak łatwo i bezstresowo przenieść ustawienia(hasła, itp.) z google chrome do firefoxa?
<Matan[M]> winter: nie wiem jak czytasz wiki... "ze względu na jego właściwości psychoaktywne, związane z zawartym w nim tujonem, nazywany jest potocznie Zieloną Wróżką"
<Mamut> bezstresowo chyba tylko zakladki sie da ;p
<Admc`> jak sprawdzić ile RPM ma mój dysk?
<Admc`> bo mam wrażenie że jest wolny
<Mamut> otworz obudowe i licz :D
<Factum> liczyc obroty podczas podkreconego rzutu na sciane
<winter> Mamut: nie czytałem całości a własciwości psychoaktywne nie były skategoryzowane
<winter> Matan[M]: ^
<winter> tabfail
<Factum> ale podobno prawdziwy absynth swieci w ciemnosci
<tobi__> hi
<winter> np: Sepultura [Discography]\2001 - Nation\18 - Rise Above (feat. João Gordo) (Black Flag cover) (Bonus track).mp3
<firemark> winter: qrwa gdzie mi z tym
<firemark> winter: co to quakenet?
<winter> hm?
<firemark> winter: wklejanie piosenek :p
<winter> dużo osób tak robi na freenode
<beesel_>  hbry
 * beesel_ nie lubi swojego lapka ... 
<winter> o/
<beesel> nie moge ogladac filmu i robic upgrade systemu
<beesel> procek wysiada :P
<firemark> beesel: a myślałem że trzymasz kredens
<beesel> firemark: kredens zostal u rodzicow :P
<beesel> 31 poprawek ... miodzio
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: :)
<Dreadlish> jak tam samopoczucie?
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: :)
<bastetmilo> w podządku.
<bastetmilo> porządku
<winter> bastetmilo: o/
<winter> bastetmilo: jak tam pranie gatek i sprzątanie
<bastetmilo> winter - jak co dzień.
<winter> bastetmilo: współczuję
<Dreadlish> aj tam
<bastetmilo> winter: no ktos to musi robic. ale zrobilam dzis świetne nadziewane papryki...
<Wilczek> "gotuj? i pior? gacie swojego faceta" - niezapomniany tekst :D
<gjm> i sram na polfonty
<bastetmilo> Bo oczywiście każdy pan tutaj sam sobie gacie pierze...
<Wilczek> nie mam pl?
<bastetmilo> Wilczek: nie masz.
<Wilczek> bastetmilo: chodzi o jedn? literówk?, która zmieni?a znaczenie zdania :)
<bastetmilo> Wilczek: tak, tak wiem. A ty nadal nie masz pliterek.
<Wilczek> Zażółć geślą jaźń
<Dreadlish> jest
<abbus> L(
<abbus> :)
<Wilczek> Cóż to za cisza nastała?
<winter> przed burzą
 * dwe11er ssie książki do haskella
<Wilczek> Niech tylko ktoś wypowie absynt, a napewno nastanie żywa dyskusja ;P
<Dreadlish> ?
<Dreadlish> wtf is ten abstynent?
<winter> Dreadlish: absynt gamoniu
<Wilczek> o.o
<winter> Dreadlish: za młody jesteś
<dwe11er> zielona wróżka!
<winter> nom
<bastetmilo> jak mozna nie wiedziec co to jest absynt?
<Dreadlish> winter: stfu.
<Dreadlish> jakiś zasrany trunek alkoholowy pewno
<Dreadlish> dla jakichś meneli ircowych
<Wilczek> Eh...
<winter> Dreadlish: nauczyć cię szacunku dla starszych?
<winter> Dreadlish: z liścia za takie odzywki powinieneś dostać
<winter> gówniarzu.
<Dreadlish> winter: prosze ucz - mam i tak to w dupie
<bastetmilo> Apropos absyntu http://www.thedieline.com/blog/2011/6/24/the-dieline-awards-2011-first-place-christmas-absinthe-2010.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/67jauub> (at www.thedieline.com)
<Dreadlish> nazywaj mnie gówniarzem
<Dreadlish> prosz bardzo
<winter> bo nim jesteś i powinieneś szanować starszych.
<Dreadlish> jak chcesz sie dowartościować to prosze bardzo
<Dreadlish> ja już nie jedną nazwę mnie słysząłem
<winter> ty nie wiesz co to znaczy nawet
<winter> ide grać w queja
<Dreadlish> tak tak.
<Wilczek> I wtem dziadek winter wstał pasa ściągnął i Dreadlisha przez kolano przełożył
<bastetmilo> ta dziejsza młodzież, za grosz szacunku nie ma dla starszych...
<Dreadlish> ale to jest bardzo temat na ten kanał kurde
<Dreadlish> trunki alkoholowe na kanale wsparcia dystrybucji linuksowej =.=
<bastetmilo> której nikt nie używa...
<bastetmilo> tutaj
<Wilczek> Ten kanał poprostu powinien istnieć, ze względu na LoCo.
<gjm> o co poszło?
<Wilczek> o absynt
<bastetmilo> o szacunek.
<Wilczek> To też
<gjm> dajcie spokój
<gjm> znowu?
<Wilczek> Nie
<gjm> był wcześniej ten temat
<Wilczek> [0:27] <bastetmilo> jak mozna nie wiedziec co to jest absynt?
<Wilczek> [0:28] <Dreadlish> jakiś zasrany trunek alkoholowy pewno
<Wilczek> [0:28] <Dreadlish> dla jakichś meneli ircowych
<Wilczek> [0:28] <winter> Dreadlish: nauczyć cię szacunku dla starszych?
<winter> 00:27 < Dreadlish> winter: stfu.
<Wilczek> Tak się zaczęło
<winter> nie chce mi się grać na tych mapach
<gjm> no, trochę niegrzecznie
<gjm> i fakt, nie wiedzieć co to absynt?
<winter> ciągle grają na domyślnych mapach
<winter> jak ktoś zmieni na niestanfdardową to 2/3 graczy wypieprza bop nie mają mapy
<winter> a niestandardowe są lepsze najczęściej
<winter> na lanparty pogramy na fanowskich mapach
<Wilczek> A tak btw. może głupie pytanie: jest Quake na Linuksa? Oprócz OpenArena
<winter> Wilczek: nawet kilka
<winter> Wilczek: jest kilka implementacji q1, q2, q3 i jedna q4
<winter> jeśli chodzi o q3a, to masz point release (oficjalny) i ioquake (najlepszy)
<Wilczek> Rano poszukam, teraz na telefonie jestem
<Matan[M]> Wilczek: Quaki Live
<winter> quake live też
<winter> ale nie zawsze działa
<Wilczek> Matan[M]: Grałem, niezły, ale na Linuksie działa tylko do FF 3.6.15
<Matan[M]> chyba u ciebie :)
<Wilczek> Ten ze strony instalowałeś?
<KoYoT> hej
<gjm> klej
<KoYoT> jak sie nazywa ta przegladarka do konsoli ?
<winter> lynx, links, elinks
<KoYoT> dziekuje
<winter> 5,40
<winter> +vat
<Wilczek> Razem 10,80. Mogę być winny grosika?
<gjm> NIEEE!
<Wilczek> :(
<Wilczek> Nie będzie premii, chlip, nie dają grosików
<Wilczek> :P
<Wilczek> Straciliśmy łączność z Watykanem!
<gjm> habemus problemus
 * Wilczek ziewa
<winter> :-o
<winter> ^O^
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-06
<lisu> powitać
<Wizard> cześć
<abbus> hi
 * lisu troche posprzątał ... cd-ki poukładał, papiery po... a nie papiery rzucił na kupkę.
<Wizard> lisu: nie ma co robić w robocie?
<firemark> Wizard: ano
<firemark> Wizard: dopiero co przyszlem i juz sie opierdalam na ircu
<lisu> Wizard: czasem mam ludzkie odruchy... podobno tylko zwierzęta nie wiedzą co to estetyka
<lisu> cel...
<lisu> rzut...
<lisu> pudło ;/
 * winter odpalił peta
<lisu> winter: to już nie masz co palić tylko stare pety?
<winter>  tak mówię na papierosa
<winter> a za chwilę nie będę miał co palić, to swoją drogą
<lisu> winter: no masz racje, jak podniosą jeszcze ceny
<PoKrAk> re
<winter> czym by tu zrobić radyjko na lana
<lisu> winter: skrętką, bierzesz radio i skrętkę do anteny przykładasz... masz lepszy odbiór :D
<winter> lisu: a tym razem na poważnie?
<lisu> nie zastanawiałem się nad tym, wiem, ze vlc ma takie opcje
<winter> lisu: kiedyś denysonique mi mówił, jak nie mogłem pograć pliku z tftp, że mam porty zapchane i trzeba przepchać
<lisu> hehe dobrze radził, te guzy na kablu też możesz rozwiązać, bo nie będzie internetu
<winter> lisu: vlc odpada włąśnie sie zorientowałem, że słabo to działa a poza tym ma niewygodny interfejs
<lisu> z tym interfejsem to fakt
<denysonique> rotfl
<winter> o, jesteś
<lisu> w vlc zapodałem kiedyś 2 filmy i dałem pauze, a później juz konfig się wysypał i musiałem od nowa stawiać, porażka.
 * winter pobrał winampa
<lisu> winter: u fkg kidding me... x)
<winter> nope, lol.
<lisu> jak ja dawno winampa nie widziałem na oczy x), to jeszcze to badziewo ktoś używa?
<winter> ja pobieram dla shoutcasta
<lisu> whatever
<winter> lisu: organizuję niedługo lanparty i oprócz dhcp/dns chcę odpalić jeszcze na sieci radio
<lisu> winter: to ile osób będzie na lanparty? 5?
<winter> 8 chyba
<lisu> lol
<winter> razem za mną
<winter> co lol
<lisu> to faktycznie, lepiej na wódke zaproś napewno więcej przyjdzie
<firemark> lisu: ja zapraszalem
<firemark> lisu: dla mojego rocznika
<winter> lisu: chlanie też będzie
<firemark> lisu: wiesz co powiedzieli? ze beda sami nerdzi i nie beda sie bawic
<lisu> winter: a to zmienia postać rzeczy :D
<firemark> lisu: i nikt nie przyszedl :p
<Wizard> lol
<firemark> ok, wracam do pracy
<lisu> nom ja tez ide popracowac
<lisu> o/
<czester> Siema!
<czester> Ktoś jeszcze robi lanparty! WOW.
<czester> Wizard: I co będziecie robić na tym lanparty?:D
<firemark> pić
<firemark> co mozna robic na lanparty?
<shpaq> mornin'
<czester> To po co lanparty...
<czester> Można iść na miasto, na imprezę.
<bialy663> taniej na lanparty
<winter> to będzie takie lanparty wiesz... wszyscy będą mieli neta
<winter> także pewnie się na jakiś zewnętrzny serwer wskoczy czasem
<Matan[M]> bry
<czester> O boże...
<BenedyktXVI> Co?
<czester> I żeby pić wszyscy przyjdą z komputerami?:D
<czester> Co za bezsens ;-)
<winter> czester: to że ty nie lubisz grać nie znaczy że inni też
<firemark> pamietam jak po pijaku gralem w elastomanie
<firemark> 1lvl byl dla mnie pieklem
<DaZ> pamiętam jak grałem w elastomanie
<bialy663> w strzelanki się fajnie gra ze znajomymi po pijaku
<DaZ> była piekłem
<winter> czester: pozatym w co ty możesz sobie na tym swoim nieszczęsnym macu pograć
<winter> w szczególności na lanie
 * DaZ ostanio gra własciwie tylko na swoim nieszczesnym linuksie :x
<winter> DaZ: q3a jak znalazł
<DaZ> e, na winku :f
<winter> idę stąd, bbl
<DaZ> a ić
<czester> lol
<czester> Granie...
<czester> Gramy na PS3.
<czester> Kumpel wpada z browarem, konsolą i gramy.
<czester> A nie 8 osób i każdy z komputerem :D
<czester> Żenada.
<czester> Jak się widzę ze znajomymi to idziemy na obiad/kolację, do kina, na imprezę, na spacer
<czester> A nie lanparty na 8 osób ;-P
<bialy663> phi w dwie osoby grać
<winter> czester: chujowy jesteś
<winter> i jeszcze na dodatek konsolę masz
<winter> pewnie xboxa 3666
<Wizard> apple jeszcze nie wypuścił konsoli :)
<winter> Wizard: pewni iphony sobie wtykają
<winter> pewnie*
<Wizard> z tego, co tu czester pisze, to jest całkiem normalny
<winter> oj tam
<Wizard> ale jego przesunięcie w stronę tej badziewnej firmy jest niepokojące
<Wizard> czester: wymienisz kilka wad os x?
<winter> macintoshe po prostu się nie nadają na lana
<winter> Wizard: pewnie że jest zbyt fajny
<winter> bastetmilo: o/
<winter> bastetmilo: co myślisz o macach?
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<winter> :|
<bastetmilo> winter. O macach? Co to mace? :)
<winter> macintoshe
<bastetmilo> aaa. No mam iMac
<Ozik> witam
<winter> bastetmilo: :<
<winter> Ozik: o/
<bastetmilo> winter: no dobra i co chcesz wiedziec o makach?
<winter> chciałem wiedziej jakie jest twoje podejście do makówek
<Ozik> zainstalowałem 10.04.1 i chodzi do czasu shutdown -h, potem nie botuje: GRUB legacy daje error 17, GRUB 2 to zapętlony reset, rescue naprawia do czasu kolejnego shutdown
<bastetmilo> winter: nie mogę mówić szczerze, bo mój iMac jeszcze zobaczy i znów mi się zawiesi... :P
<czester> winter: Czytaj ze zrozumieniem. Napisałem, że PS3.
<winter> to prawie jak xbox360
<czester> Whatever.
<bastetmilo> winter: wcale że nie! PS3 jest 1000 razy lepsze od xboxa!
<czester> Uważam, że jestem normalny.
<czester> Pod względem zachowań społecznych jestem normalny.
<winter> bastetmilo: modowane ps2 z dyskiem jeszcze lepsze. albo dreamcast.
<czester> Nie rozumiem siedzenia w 8 osób przed komputerami i picia. To takie smutne.
<czester> Po prostu.
<winter> czester: bo nie umiesz się bawić
<Wizard> czester: a wady os x wymienisz? :>
<czester> Wizard: Oprogramowanie. A dokładniej jego ilość. Chociaż i tak jest lepiej niż pod Linuksem.
<czester> No i cena ;-)
<czester> Wizard: Umiem. Np. dla zabawy tańczę z dziewczyną, chodzę do kina, do restauracji. Robimy sobie piknik, idziemy na spacer.
<Admc`> Udało się rozwiązać problemy z compizem poprzez downgrade do 0.8 :)
<winter> czester: nudziarz
<Admc`> 0.9 sypał się bardziej niż kwin
<firemark> czester: a ladna? :<
<firemark> Admc`: szczymryj od kwina :D
<czester> firemark: Tak.
<firemark> czester: to mozna zazdroscic!
<czester> Z brzydką bym się nie spotykał ;-)
<czester> Bo po co ;-)
<bastetmilo> czester: dziś już się nie będziesz chwalił rozmiarem jej biustu?
<DaZ> szkoda
<DaZ> >:
<winter> DaZ: masturbujesz się na widok rozmiaru biustu?
<firemark> nic innego mu nie zostaje jak masturbacja <:
<DaZ> wystarczy mi, ze ciebie widze
<DaZ> fap fap fap.
<winter> :-d
<jacekowski> czester: cena?
<jacekowski> czester: a osx nie kosztuje aby $59 czy cos takiego
<firemark> 59?
<jacekowski> 59 albo 99
<firemark> watpie, nie nazywalby sie osx
<firemark> ta cena dla macow jest smieszna :p
<czester> jacekowski: Cena komputera.
<czester> Lion będzie za $30
<czester> bastetmilo: Nie będę. Wtedy miałaś rację. To było dziecinne.
<spass> ...teraz pokaże fotki.
<czester> Nie.
<winter> bo brzydka
<czester> haha
<czester> http://hphotos-snc6.fbcdn.net/257711_1941410986447_1577614318_1861571_6335178_o.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3odkt7h> (at hphotos-snc6.fbcdn.net)
<bastetmilo> czester: to z Krymu?
<czester> Да
<czester> Tak w sensie
<winter> ++ za brak duckface.
<czester> LOL
<czester> To jest panna z 2 mgr i robiąca doktorat, a nie dresiara z disko.
<winter> już różne widziałem z duckface
<winter> studentki też
<czester> Nie studentka tylko doktorantka...
<spass> czester: a gotować potrafi ? :)
<czester> spass: Potrafi.
<czester> Iiiiii... też ma macbooka ;-P
 * spass facepalm
<czester> Ale kupiła go zanim ją poznałem.
<winter> umrzyjcie
 * winter facepalms
<czester> Nawet nadała mu imię.
<bastetmilo> czester: ty to robisz specjalnie, co? żeby ich powkurzać ;)
<czester> I jej brat też ma Macbooka.
<czester> bastetmilo: Pewnie. Są wiecznie niezadowoleni ze swoich komputerów i boli ich, że ktoś inny na nic nie narzeka ;-)
<bastetmilo> czester: ja nie mówię o komputerach teraz... ;)
<czester> A co?
<bastetmilo> i ja moge ponarzekac na maka, za te jego zawiechy niespodziewane...
<czester> Ej, mój się nie zawiesza chociaż wsadziłem mu ssd, wyprułem dvd i jadę na Lionie.
<czester> Nie wiem co Ty robisz na tym komputerze ;-)
<czester> bastetmilo: A jak nie o komputerach to o czym?;-P
<bastetmilo> czester: no zgadnij o czym... :)
<czester> O dziewczynie?
<bastetmilo> nooo
<czester> To raczej normalne, że ludzie się łączą w pary i chcą spędzać razem czas. Nie wiem co w tym jest dziwnego ;-P
<czester> Co w tym dziwnego w sensie, że wolę spędzić czas z kobietą niż z 7 kolegami, chlejąc piwo przed komputerami?:D
<bastetmilo> czester: to jest normalne. Tez spedzam czas ze swoim chłopakiem (tak, tak, chwale sie, ze mam faceta :P)
<bastetmilo> chodzi mi o to... ze nie kazdy ma piekna i mądrą dziewczyne....
<czester> bastetmilo: Społeczność linuksiarzy właśnie Cię przekreśla grubą kreską.
<czester> bastetmilo: Tutaj to praktycznie nikt nie ma ;-P
<winter> ociekasz normalnością jak diabli
<czester> bastetmilo: Bo po to trzeba wstać od komputera i wyjść z domu ;-P
<bastetmilo> Niektórzy mają żony :) ale żona to inna sprawa :)
<czester> bastetmilo: Ci co mają żony i dziewczyny nie siedzą tutaj prawie wcale ;-P
<bastetmilo> no termi jest teraz na urlopie, to go nie ma :)
<czester> Moja jest w Strasburgu na miesiąc...
<czester> :S
<czester> Od 2 dni mam nowy okres rozliczeniowy na komórce i ze 110zł kapitału zostało mi 50...
<czester> No ale w sierpniu sobie pojadę na kilka dni do Wiednia ;-)
 * dwe11er ma dziewczyne i jest linuksiarzem
<dwe11er> czy to źle? :<
<czester> dwe11er: To zależy kto patrzy ;-P
<czester> dwe11er: Normalni ludzie czy nerdy ;-P
 * Wizard jest nawet żonaty
<Wizard> co się wiąże z poprzednim posiadaniem dziewczyny
<czester> Wizard: Bo jesteś normalny.
<Wizard> powiedzmy
<Wizard> oprócz tego, że lubię gtk i javę :)
<czester> Zarabiasz na tym?
<Wizard> na javie
<Wizard> gtk lubię użytkować
<czester> No to jesteś usprawiedliwiony ;-P
<czester> Ja na Macach zarabiam ;-P
<Wizard> ta wiem
<Wizard> ale to nie oznacza, że musisz je lubić
<czester> Pewnie trochę łeb mam skrzywiony ;-)
<czester> Ale lubię je bo jak narazie mnie nie zawiodły.
<Wizard> jak ktoś sprzedaje traktory, to niekoniecznie musi nimi do pracy jeździć
<Wizard> czester: a mnie tak
<Wizard> o, właśnie, pytanie mam do ciebie
<czester> Mam w tej chwili dwa urządzenia, które ciężko użytkuję i jestem zadowolony.
<Wizard> jak wyjdzie Lion, to aktualizacje Leosia będzie się jeszcze dało aktualizować?
<czester> W sensie?
<czester> Ze Snow Leoparda do Liona?
<Wizard> gdzie napisałem snow?
<czester> Czy z Leoparda do Liona?
<Wizard> chodzi mi o aktualizacje do leoparda
<czester> Aaaa
<Wizard> bo on już będzie poza wsparciem
<czester> Nic nie powiedzieli narazie.
<Wizard> tylko czy te, co już wyszły będą dalej dostępne na stronie i w system update
<Wizard> bo jak nie, to słabo, mam płytkę 'zaraz po premierze', więc od tamtego czasu tona aktualizacji wyszła
<czester> Wizard: Będą.
<Wizard> to spoko
<czester> Wizard: Jak robisz aktualizację to on i tak ściąga Ci jedno Combo
<Wizard> bo ten powerbook to fajny sprzęt, ale niekoniecznie z linuksem na pokładzie :)
<czester> Wizard: Taką paczkę co możesz dowolną wersję od 10.5.0 do 10.5.7 zaktualizować do 10.5.8
<Wizard> o to mi właśnie chodzi
<Wizard> no to dobrze
<czester> Wizard: To się nazywa Combo Update.
<Wizard> o, właśnie
<Wizard> ale już starczy o os x
<czester> :-)
<czester> PPC bym nie kupił.
<Wizard> w sumie jakby mi na natty działały stery do grafiki, to bym się nie zastanawiał nawet
<Wizard> ja go kupiłem dość dawno temu
<czester> Ale nowszego modelu mojego komputera też bym nie chciał, mimo, że zamiast C2D miałbym i5...
<Wizard> naprawdę wolę ubuntu od os x
<Wizard> :)
<czester> Wizard: No to nie ma sensu mieć Maca.
<czester> Bo wtedy tracisz większość jego zalet i masz zwykły komputer.
<Wizard> no jasne, dlatego ostatnio jak rozważałem dwa laptopy, asusa 101t i macbooka air, to wybrałem asusa
<czester> :-)
<Wizard> 4 razy tańszy, sprzęt w sumie podobny, a asus ma więcej bajerów
<czester> Komputer za 1000zł lepszy od Aira?:>
<Wizard> za 1800, mówię względnie lepszy
<czester> Trochę przesadziłeś ;-)
<Wizard> poza tym, nie napisałem, żę lepszy, tylko że ma więcej bajerów
<czester> No to chyba równasz do tego Aira 13" za 5600zł ;-P
<Wizard> nie no, był taki za ~7000
<Wizard> nie pamiętam co to za model
<czester> No jest i taki
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> to tego rozważałem
<Wizard> i co ciekawe, to nie cena zaważyła
<czester> Ale to już drogie gówno z procesorem 2,13, 5G ramu
<czester> 4G
<czester> I 256ssd
<czester> Wizard: Poka tego asusa
<Wizard> http://www.komputronik.pl/search/pl/run/showProducts/1/hide_boxes/1//searchString/YXN1cyUyMHQxMDFtdA==/category/1/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/65twvbv> (at www.komputronik.pl)
<Wizard> wady: fatalna jakość obudowy (tutaj apple rox, zawsze i na wieki) i mała rozdzielczość
<czester> Ekhm...
<Wizard> zalety, dotykowy ekran :)
<Wizard> czester: no co?
<czester> Sprzętowo to jest groteska jakaś...
<czester> ddr2 667 i intel atom?
<czester> BŁAGAM... To jest kalkulator.
<Wizard> ale ja właśnie tego potrzebowałem
<Wizard> nie wiem, czy kojarzysz taką zasadę dobierania narzędzi do potrzeb
<czester> Jedyne co ma fajne to to, że tablet.
<Wizard> ten ekran to fajna sprawa
<czester> No to się akurat zgodzę
<czester> Ale to jest JEDYNA rzecz, która przemawia za tym komputerem.
<Wizard> no i doposażyłem go w porządny os, bo domyślnie było jakieś gówno od majkrosoftu
<Wizard> windows 7 chyba
<Wizard> jakiś kolorowy muł
<czester> 11" Air w najsłabszej konfiguracji, za 4000zł go zjada na śniadanie.
<Wizard> i nie ma sieciówki..
<czester> Ale jest drogi.
<czester> No tak, nie ma ethernetu.
<Wizard> czester: ale cóż, nie żałuję w sumie
<Wizard> jakbym kupił aira, to też bym nie narzekał
<Wizard> :)
<czester> Nie wiem. Może w pracy potrzebujesz... Ale mój port ethernet się zakurzył bo nie użyłem go nigdy...
<Wizard> no ja używam na biurku
<czester> Och...
<czester> Ja od biurka odszedłem 2 godziny temu
<Wizard> znaczy na pufie z blatem ;)
<Wizard> kabelek to dobra rzecz
<czester> Mam jeszcze 80% baterii
<czester> ;-P
<Wizard> ten mi trzyma jakieś 5h
<Wizard> szału nie ma
<czester> Trzyma tyle bo to kalkulator ;-)
<Wizard> :D
<czester> Chociaż mogli do niego dać dysk ssd.
<Wizard> no właśnie..
<czester> To by jakoś sensownie wtedy działał.
<Wizard> za taką cenę, to dysk ssd powinien być
<czester> Wizard: Ale wiesz co takie maleństwo u mnie dyskwalifikuje?
<Wizard> ale myślę, coby dokupić po wakacjach, jak mi pieniążków stanie
<Wizard> czester: nie
<Wizard> chińszczyzna?
<czester> Wizard: Te klawiatury są okropne.
<Wizard> zgadzam się
<Wizard> tu w pracy też mam asusa i ma jeszcze gorszą niż puderniczka
<czester> W 11" Air mogli zrobić porządną, jest prawie taka sama jak w 13", 15" i 17".
<czester> Czyli da się na niej pisać jak nie masz palców jak mała dziewczynka.
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> dobra, miło się gawędzi, ale mam progarm do narzeźbienia
<Wizard> także bbl
<czester> Mogę przeżyć słaby procesor, Air też nie powala
<czester> Ram też.
<czester> Ale w takim złomie już się daje ssd, a nie dysk 5400rpm
<czester> I normalną klawiaturę.
<Wizard> no, dokupię ssd
<Wizard> jak stanie pieniążków
<winter> nudy
<Wizard> e tam
<Wizard> :)
<czester> Podobno inteligentni ludzie się nie nudzą.
 * czester katował gitarę.
<winter> czester: a debile wierzą w tego typu teksty
<czester> No nie wiem
<czester> Nie jesteś w stanie znaleźć sobie zajęcia? To słabo ;-P
<winter> właśnie odchudzam swojego xp na starszym laptopie
<winter> a u was nudy
<czester> Ja się dobrze bawiłem gitarą.
<firemark> dziewczyną się pobaw
<czester> Wyjechała na miesiąc - już pisałem.
<winter> poodchudzane
<firemark> czester: pewnie w zapytaniach google jest zapytanie 'ile dni mozna przezyc bez jedzenia' ?
<mati75> albo 'jak włączyc pralke'
<Admc`> Podsumujmy, żeby doprowadzić Kubuntu 11.04 do poziomu stabilności z 10.10 musiałem tylko downgradeować xorg z 1.10 do 1.9, compiza z 0.9 do 0.8 oraz ręcznie podmienić biblioteki dri z gallium 3d na mesę
<Admc`> no, ale teraz przynajmniej mam najnowsze paczki i kde 4.6.4
<Admc`> ta gonitwa za numerkami jest wkurzająca
<firemark> Admc`: nie masz gentoo, naprawde nie wiesz co to gonitwa za numerkami
<Admc`> w gentoo nie wiedziałbym jak zainstalować starszy xorg, a w kubuntu wystarczyło na chama wypieprzyć nowszy i na chama wsadzić starszy
<Admc`> o dziwo działa i to stabilnie, jeszcze tylko zablokuję paczki w synapticu i będę mógł cieszyć się działającym systemem
<TheNumb> Admc`: w gentoo maskujesz x11/xorg-server i mas z bani ;]
<TheNumb> x11-base/xorg-server*
<TheNumb> ;-)
<Admc`> O.o
<Admc`> nie wiedziałem że synaptic ma multiselect
<Wizard> TheNumb: tak się składa, żę w apcie to działa tak samo, tylko wygodniej, bo można to wyklikać
<TheNumb> Wizard: w ubu też?
<Wizard> tak
<TheNumb> oO
<TheNumb> To oni trzymają w repo starsze wersje xorga?
<Wizard> nie jestem pewien
<Admc`> nie trzymają
<Admc`> musiałem ściągać ze strony
<Wizard> a, czyli jednak słabiej, niż w gentoo
<Mamut> ktos korzysta z gentoo z wlasnej woli ? :D
<Admc`> na szczęście ktoś życzliwy wypisał wszystkie adresy wymaganych paczek to je wgetem zgarnąłem
<TheNumb> Mamut: ja korzystałem.
<gjm> Bry
<winter> gjm: o/
<Matan[M]> hehehe jaki kawał w robocie usłyszałem :D "siedzą 2 ciastka w piekarniku, pierwsze mówi -ale tu gorąco. a drugie -o kurwa! gadające ciastko!" :D
<winter> lulz
<qermit> Matan[M]: człowiek suchar
<czester> qermit++
<czester> ;-)
<Matan[M]> qermit: no ja to pierwszy raz słyszałem...
<winter> hm xpek odchudzony
<winter> co teraz
<winter> chyba se pogram
<winter> albo nie
<dKc> czesc
<Wilczek> Hej :)
<dKc> co zrobic kiedy kompiz nie dziala, wie ktos?
<Wilczek> compiz --replace
<Wilczek> Chyba
<dKc> no tak
<dKc> a jak chce, zedby to dzialalo po restarcie?
<dKc> zauwazylem, ze nie ma pliku xorg.conf
<winter> dKc: dodaj fusion-icon do autostartu
<dKc> a domyslneie on jest w autostarcie?
<winter> nie
<dKc> no wlasnie, a jak compiz to robi, ze sie uruchamia przy starcie?
<Wizard> dKc: dodaj go do sesji
<dKc> a wie ktos czemu alt-tab nie działa?
<Admc`> bo nie masz włączonego pluginu do alt-taba?
<winter> dKc: zainstaluj sobie compizconfig-settings-manager i tam porób wszystko compizowi
<dKc> winter: ok... jak to uruchmic?
<winter> dKc: zainstaluj i z menu gnome, a najlepiej doinstaluj sobie tez fusion-icon, odpal i dodaj do autostartu (ułatwia znacznie życie z compizem)
<winter> dKc: apt-get'em ;-p
<dKc> no mam fusion-icon
<dKc> ale i tak na nim nie chce alt+tab dzialac
<dKc> w skrotach klawiaturowych nie moge teg znalezc
<winter> dKc: na samym dole ccsm w zarządzaniu oknami
<winter> odchacz ptaszkiem
<gjm> a moge myszką?
<TheNumb> winter: ja bym jednak i tak proponował palcem.
<Wilczek_> Możesz kursorem
<gjm> ptaszkiem trudno trafić
<winter> fusion icon ułatwia życie z compizem.
<Admc`> a mi coś fusion-icon się nie uruchamia
<Admc`> może dlatego że w kubu jest python 2.7
<winter> dunnolol.
<dKc> i ring switcher dziala
<dKc> ale alt-tab nie dziala :>
<winter> bo nie ustawiłeś
<winter> tam masz chyba 3 switchery
<dKc> o faktycznie
<dKc> jest juz
<gjm> http://gjm.rootedker.nl/files/haker.png
<Matan[M]> o google+ już otwarte dla wszystkich
<dKc> hłe hłe
<Admc`> łeee
<Admc`> kolejny facebook
<Wilczek_> Google+ -.- Przez ten shit Google wygląda teraz jak Bing
<Admc`> czytaj baza danych CBŚ :D
<Matan[M]> Admc`: malanowski i tak z wiki skorzysta żeby kogoś znaleźć ;]
<Wilczek_> Ta, jasne
<Wilczek_> :P
<n3mc1a> hej :)
<winter> o/
<firemark> siema
<n3mc1a> bawił się ktoś Darwinem?
<TheNumb> n3mc1a: ja mam darwina
<n3mc1a> (przerobiona wersja 10.10 na wygląd MacOSX)
<n3mc1a> TheNumb :)
<n3mc1a> fajnie, powiedz mi jak zrobić folder z aplikacjami w Nautilusie :P
<TheNumb> n3mc1a: ale ja mam prawdziwego Darwina :<
<n3mc1a> ehh
<n3mc1a> to może ktoś wie, jak zrobić sobie taki folder? :)
<n3mc1a> Szukałam w usr ale tam nie ma :(
<TheNumb> n3mc1a: /usr/share/applications
<TheNumb> Tam są wszystkie .desktop ;-)
<n3mc1a> haha, jest :) dziękuje :)
<n3mc1a> o to mi chodziło właśnie
<Wizard> n3mc1a: darwin to nawet nie linux, proponuję jakiś bliższy tematyce kanał
<n3mc1a> chodziło mi tylko o ten folder, bo tam był domyślnie ustawiony
<n3mc1a> a darwin to unix będący podstawą macos wiem :P
<Wizard> wyobraź sobie, że wiem
<Wizard> :)
<n3mc1a> :P
<julek> czesc
<n3mc1a> hej
<firemark> 14:28 < TheNumb> n3mc1a: ja mam darwina
<firemark> brzmi 'ja mam downa'
<n3mc1a> nie ma się co wstydzić firemark, to nie jest zaraźliwe :)
<n3mc1a> :>
<firemark> n3mc1a: <:
<winter> wtf
<winter> n3mc1a: jesteś dziewczyną?
<n3mc1a> wpuszczacie tu boty?
<n3mc1a> tak, a co :>
<winter> PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN
<n3mc1a> haha, szkoda, że nie cycki ^^
<winter> o, widzę, że się przygotowałaś ;-p
<n3mc1a> mam dużo tekstów na różne okazje, to jest przydatne ^^
<firemark> n3mc1a: a skad jestes i ile masz lat!
<n3mc1a> z internetu, kobiet o wiek się nie pyta :>
<winter> 5kąd k1!k45h?
<firemark> n3mc1a: powtarzam pytanie do skutku <:
<n3mc1a> s k0nToownI? ;P
<n3mc1a> firemark, wtf? :)
<winter> :|
<winter> bez jaj
<n3mc1a> no bez :)
 * winter się za chwilę obrazi
<winter> 3
<winter> 2
<winter> 1
 * n3mc1a ubolewa
 * winter foch
<winter> a tak w ogóle
<winter> raz w życiu, przypadkiem, widziałem prawdziwy foch z przytupem ;-p
<n3mc1a> haha
<firemark> nie
<firemark> tu musza byc kobiety z jajami
<firemark> bo nerdy ich nie maja ;p
<n3mc1a> to chyba w kuchni ^^
<n3mc1a> kobiety nie mają jaj, dlatego do myślenia używają głowy :)
<winter> oj
<winter> nie znajdę już tego suchara, to bym ci pokazał.
<n3mc1a> ^^
<n3mc1a> właśnie :>
<n3mc1a> ma ktoś google+?
<winter> Already invited? We've temporarily exceeded our capacity. Please try again soon.
<firemark> n3mc1a: ja mam
<n3mc1a> czyli ciągle zamknnięte testy, ehhh
<firemark> n3mc1a: ja cie moge zaprosic : d
<firemark> n3mc1a: ale to w domu
<n3mc1a> dziękuję, nie skorzystam
<firemark> n3mc1a: why?
<n3mc1a> z powodu, bo ponieważ! o!
<winter> nudy
<Wilczek`> n3mc1a: A idź z tym czymś -.-
<Wilczek`> Chociaż, jeśli nie wpuszczą dzieciaków to może być nawet nawet
<Wilczek`> :D
<n3mc1a> skończy się jak z nk ^^
<Wilczek`> Słit focie w lustrze
<Wilczek`> :p
<n3mc1a> z dziubkami ^^
<Wilczek`> Fuck yeah!
<Wilczek`> W końcu odpaliłem plugin Quake Live w FF 5 :D
<winter> Wilczek`: use ioquake
<winter> czester: padalcu
<Wizard> co to quake live?
<winter> `g quake live
<Przekliniak> winter: QUAKE LIVE: <http://www.quakelive.com/>
<Wizard> łe, gra jakaś
<winter> "gra jakaą"
<winter> phi
<winter> to legendarny QUAKE
<Wizard> duke nukem 3d jest lepsze od quake
<Wizard> ;)
<winter> przestań trolować
<lisu> quake jest tylko jeden! Quake na 3dFX :D to było coś!
 * Wizard nie miał 3dfx :(
<lisu> na pci
<Mamut> Wizard, wyjdz! :D
 * lisu ma jeszcze voodoo 3dfx 4MB :D
<Wizard> ciekawe, czy unity na tym chodzi :>
<lisu> lol
<lisu> raczej nie sprawdze, bo nie mam karty graficznej na pci
<x_> jak wyłączyć X-server do instalacji NVIDIA ?
<Wizard> x_: service gdm stop
<lisu> ubij gdm'a i powinno być ok
<Wizard> x_: te z menedżera sterowników nie działają ci?
<x_> ale są nowsze?! na stronie
<x_> Wizard, kiedyś coś sobie pokasowałem z systemu niechcąco, da się sprawdzić co dokładnie ? jakieś logi
<x_> między innymi nie mam insmod :D
<Wizard> x_: zależy jak usunąłeś
<Wizard> jak aptem, to masz logi w /var/log/apt
<x_> przez synaptica
<Wizard> no to tam zajrzyj
<julek> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> cześć julek
<julek> powinienem sie pakowac...
<Wizard> jednak lecisz?
<julek> myslicie, ze jak spakuje sie w plecak w wojskowe laty, to bede wygladal jak kretyn?
<julek> Wizard: jade
<Wizard> zależy jaki to plecak
<Wizard> jak taki wycieczkowy, to nie
<Wizard> autem?
<julek> no wlasnie nie mam takiego "cywilnego"
<Wizard> tam, gdzie mówiłeś?
<julek> Wizard: autibusem
<julek> ta
<Wizard> uh, to trochę pojedziesz..
<julek> Wizard: plecak wojskowy, z demobilu;)
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> tam to może być dziwnie odebrane przez autochtonów
<Wizard> ...
<julek> no wlasnie...
<Wizard> ale, jebać poprawność polityczną
<Wizard> tam wojna się już skończyła, teraz to wolny kraj itd
<julek> http://armyworld.pl/data/gfx/pictures/large/8/3/38_2.jpg
<Wizard> e, fajny
<Wizard> a to, że w łaty?
<julek> o cos takiego... kupilem, zeby lazic po bieszczadach... w sumie jeszcze nie byl w miescie nigdzie;)
<julek> no ale wlasnie mozliwe, ze bede musial sie troche szwedac... no i w torbe niewygodnie
<x_> jak nadać plikowi prawa do otworzenia przez zwykłego użytkownika ?
<julek> Wizard: btw, jesli szukasz plecaka to polecam takie: jakosc zawalista, mocny, solidny wor
<Wizard> x_: to zależy, czy jest jego właścicielem, czy nie
<Wizard> nie ma czegoś takiego, jak "niezwykły użytkownik"
<x_> w tych logach mam paczke term* i nie mogę otworzyć
<Wizard> to zrób się rootem
<Wizard> nie zmieniaj lepiej praw dostępu do tych plików
<x_> wiem, zrobiłem kopie... GConf error mi wyskoczył :/
<Wizard> no to zmień kopiom właściciela na siebie
<x_> "...nie można uzyskać połączenia z sesją..."
<Wizard> lol
<|B|enedyktXVI> szatan opetal polityke!
<moozg> Hmm, a to ci nowość...
<moozg> Z czego wnioskujesz drogi Watsonie?
<suitch> czesc Wizard
<Wizard> cześć suitch
<winter> padam na cyce.
<Matan[M]> lmao, chromebooki mają niby być tańsze od standardowego laptopa, samsung series 5 na allegro, cena jak na laptopa a w środku bebechy netbooka
<winter> en0x: pogięło cię?
<en0x> no co? :()
<winter> po co te +q? zabrakło ci argumentów?
<en0x> bo se grabisz od dluzszego czasu :D
<winter> en0x: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYINPFehuJ0
<winter> fajny basik, tak btw.
<winter> idę spać chyba
<foreste> czesc
 * Matan[M] słucha : Show Me Your Genitals 2: E=mc Vagina - Jon Lajoie - You Want Some Of This?
<Matan[M]> "I don't like it when you talk -Why? Because that means you're not sucking my cock"
<Szatan> |B|enedyktXVI: Tak jest!
<|B|enedyktXVI> my wiem to czego oni nie wiedza
<|B|enedyktXVI> dlatego tak jest
 * n3mc1a nuci... W czasie deszczu dzieci się nudzą... Lalalala
<lukaszg> lul http://www.wiadomosci24.pl/artykul/dzis_jest_dzien_lapania_za_biust_147327.html
<Morfeusz> cześć
<Quintasan> Wilczek`: ping
<wherenof> jo
<Quintasan> Wilczek`: weź jeszcze Szmitasa i Admc dorwij
<wherenof> pomoże mi ktoś z was w problemie z keyloggerami :>?
<Quintasan> Keyloggery? Na Linuksa?
<wherenof> nie, nie
<wherenof> chodzi mi o takie keyloggery które podpina się pod klawiaturę
<Quintasan> >Oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla Ubuntu
<wherenof> jest w ogóle coś takiego?
<Quintasan> Jest, ale na PS/2 jak dobrze pamiętam
<Quintasan> PROTIP: allegro
<wherenof> a laptopy mają klawiaturę podłączaną do ps/2?
<wherenof> bo podejrzewam że ktoś mi wsadził w laptopa jakiś taki sprzętowo podłączany keylogger
<Quintasan> Jak dobrze pamiętam to mają port ps/2
<Quintasan> ale nie wiem
<wherenof> nie o to mi konkretnie chodzi, tylko czy te klawiatury które są częścią laptopa są podłączone do niego przez ps/2 czy też przez usb albo jeszcze coś innego?
<ntat> Próbował ktoś uruchomić Bluetootha podłączanego przez usb na Ubuntu 11.04?
<Admc`> jacekowski: ping
<jacekowski> Admc`: pong
<Dudi> Witam
<Wilczek`> Witoj!
<Dreadlish> hello;d'
<Dudi> BlessJah, Sluchaj jak ostatnio bawilem sie partycjami to rozwalilem grub2, no tego.. znowu to zrobilem i pamietam wszystko tylko nie to jak sie montuje partycje z linuxem bo na GParted jest odmontowana
<Dudi> Tlumne przywitanie :D
<Dreadlish> Dudi: mount source destination
<Dudi> Dreadlish, No moja partycja nazywa sie /dev/sda5, ale po wpisaniu "mount /dev/sda5" wyskakuje...
<Dreadlish> napisałem
<Dreadlish> mount source destination
<Dreadlish> mount /dev/sda5 /wdupie
<Dudi> Dobra jestem glupi, zaraz zobacze
<Dudi> No jednak jestem glupi. Dzieki
<Dudi> ok a taka sytuacja - zamontowana partycja wedlug gparted ale w mtab nie widnieje
<jacekowski>  /proc/mounts patrz
<Dreadlish> no
<jacekowski> mtab jest niewazny
<Dreadlish> nie każde distro ma mtab
<Dudi> k
<jacekowski> kazde ma
<Dudi> chwila
<jacekowski> tylko czasami cos sie wali i nie uaktualnia go
<Dreadlish> no właśnie
<Dreadlish> nie prościej wpisać poprostu mount?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> bo to uzywa mtaba
<Dudi> no po mount nie widac tego tez
<jacekowski> patrz na /proc/mounts
<Dreadlish> open("/etc/mtab", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3
<Dreadlish> ano
<Dudi> Not a directory
<Dudi> dobra znowu jestem glupi
<Dudi> to jest extended
<Dudi> ok a klient irc na w konsoli ale zeby mial jakies powiadomienia o wiadomosciach do mnie?
<DaZ> wykodz sobie
<DaZ> :f
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> yay
<Dreadlish> znalazłem stary zasilacz at
<Dreadlish> wielkość mojego netbooka
<Dreadlish> ale wyższy dużo bardziej
<Dreadlish> i cięższy :D
<Dudi> ehh...
<Dudi> moze w sumie mam troche wolnego czasu
<Dudi> a jaki program uzyc zeby nie uzywana pamiec ktora jest za swapem przesunac do / i tym samym moc ja wykorzystac
<jacekowski> Dudi: pamiec?
<jacekowski> Dudi: dysk masz na mysli?
<DaZ> chyba jakis ramdisk chce czy cos :x
<DaZ> chociaz, dunnolol
<Dudi_> tak chodzi o dysk
<Dudi> jacekowski, to jak?
<jacekowski> Dudi: ile tego tam masz?
<Dudi> jacekowski, nie duzo 21GB
<jacekowski> to wywal swapa
<jacekowski> rozciagnij partycje
<jacekowski> i zrob swapa na nowo na koncu
<bt4> re
<gjm> Trzymajcie się - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJOOFg09wtk&feature=player_embedded
<Wilczek`> 1St
<Admc`> Nie udało się pobrać http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/natty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'contrib/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<Admc`> działa wam repo virtualboxa?
<Admc`> mrrr :3
<Wilczek> Na privie :)
<gjm> gej party
<Admc`> lol
<Admc`> :D
<Admc`> nie ta karta ;P
<Admc`> mialem to w innej sieci napisać
<gjm> :(
<Wilczek> Coś nie pasi, gjm ;P?
<gjm> e tam
<Admc`> aferę robicie
<Admc`> miałem nadzieję że nikt nie zauważy
<Wilczek> :P
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-07
<maciej> czesc
<maciej> uzywa ktos freenet?
<lisu> re
<Wizard> cześć
 * lisu przeszukuje ustawy o abonamencie rtv
<Wizard> w jakim celu?
<Wizard> ja jestem od wczoraj szczęśliwszym człowiekiem
<DaZ> bez sensu, u nas wszyscy maja te wszystkie ustawy w dupie
<Wizard> pani z banku wydzwaniająca do mnie co godzinę przekonała mnie do poczynienia pewnych kroków
<Wizard> zablokowałem połączenia z zastrzeżonych numerów
<lisu> Wizard: ja już daaawno zastrzegłem zastrzeżone :)(
<lisu> kurde, przydało by się na telefon oprogramowanie, które będzie działać jak white list/black list, miałem coś takiego na symbiana dawno temu, ale nie działało zbyt dobrze.
<Wizard> a, to swoją drogą, mój telefon niestety nie ma takiej funkcji
<lisu> pogrzebie na necie, może w android apps jest coś takiego
<Wizard> o ja :/
<jacekowski> lisu: symbian FTW
<jacekowski> ja na maemo zaczalem kodzic automatyczna sekretarke
<Wizard> nie dość, że gstreamer nie chce grać mp3 z zasobów qt, to jeszcze zasoby nie kompiują się na symbiana :<
<jacekowski> cos co by odbieralo telefon i jak jade samochodem to samo przedstawialoby sytuacje ze jade samochodem 90mph i nie moge teraz odebrac
<jacekowski> i takie tam
<jacekowski> ale problem syntezy dzwieku z przyzwoita jakoscia mi zostal
<lisu> jacekowski: guru ty mój, jakby taka aplikacja była, to na ręka ludzie by nosili, a przynajmniej 5funciaków / programik w android market by nie skąpili
<jacekowski> lisu: to tylko pod maemo bylo
<jacekowski> lisu: bo maemo ma zupelnie inna architekture
<lisu> no właśnie, pasowało by porta jakiego na androida zrobic
<Wizard> no zrób
<jacekowski> kodek audio nie ma polaczenia z modemem w N900
<Wizard> podobno android ma fajne api
<lisu> ale spokojnie, jak coś pójdzie na maemo, to może i uda się na robocie
<Wizard> hmm?
<jacekowski> wszystko idzie przez glowny procesor
<Wizard> a co ma jedno z drugim wspólnego (oprócz kernela)?
<jacekowski> dlatego mozna latwo dzwiek lapac i nadawac
<jacekowski> Wizard: nawet z kernelem tak nie do konca
 * lisu niucha po necie za jamims przyzwoitym androidem
<jacekowski> ide
<jacekowski> trzeba do aghady jeszcze dojechac
<lisu> o/
 * lisu polazł serwer wydruku potestować
<rafik> ktoś wie jak lub bardziej czym można odzyskać dane ze sformatowanej partycji ext4
<Dreadlish> o/o/
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wilczek> Hej :)
<Dreadlish> nom witam
<Wizard> cześć Wilczek`
<Wilczek`> Cześć :)
<Wizard> czemu używasz dwóch ników?
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłł
<Wilczek`> Na telefonie nie mam znaku `, a musiałem zarejestrować jakiś nick, żeby założyć kanał dla swojej strony
<Quintasan> Dobry
<Wizard> cześć Quintasan
<Wilczek`> Cześć
<Quintasan> \o
<Wilczek`> o/
<Matan[M]> bry
 * Skrzyp wita lud pracujący miast i wsi
<Wilczek`> Witaj Skrzypie!
<Wizard> znacie jakiś konsolowy interpreter żabascripta?
<Wilczek`> O.o
<Wilczek`> A, JavaScript, tak?
<Wizard> tak, żebym w shebang wpisał /usr/bin/jssh? :P
<Wilczek`> To nie :P
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> Takie reczy ti tylko w Sunie
<Skrzyp> możesz użyć jakiegoś innego jęzora, żeby ci wykonał kod JS
<Wilczek`> Jaki jest rekord świata w przesyłaniu plików przez Bluetooth :D ?
<Skrzyp> Niski
<Skrzyp> Zdecydowanie za niski
<lisu> Wilczek`: która wersja bluetooth?
<Wilczek`> 2.0
<Skrzyp> A to były jakieś wersje?
<lisu> e tam
<lisu> mało
<Wilczek`> Mało to dosyć ogólne określenie ;P
<Skrzyp> :P
<dwe11er> b. mało
<lisu> hehe
<Skrzyp> niewiele
<Skrzyp> wręcz sczątkowa ilość danych doleciała
<Skrzyp> resztę zgubiło w przestrzeni
<dwe11er> bluetooth nadaje się do myszek i innych urządzeń sterujących
<lisu> ale chyba chodzi o odległość czy o transfer?
<dwe11er> i to by było na tyle z zastosowań
<Skrzyp> dwe11er: no i jeszcze jako daelozasięgowy pilot do... czegośtam
<Wilczek`> O transfer
<Wilczek`> Ile danych w jednej sesji przesłano
<lisu> dwe11er: no nie rób sobie jajec, syncml... nokia stosuje go do wszystkiego, jak odpaliłem scan swojego symbiana, to wyskoczyło chyba z 10 usług
<dwe11er> no ja synchronizowałem kontakty w telefonie
<Skrzyp> no, do tego można
<Skrzyp> i do wysyłania SMSów z kompa przez tela
<lisu> kontakty/kalendarz, zdjęcia, ba nawet całe katalogi można sync.
<Skrzyp> np. gnokii
<dwe11er> przez bluetooth możesz duzo rzeczy zrobić, jezeli nie możesz miec kabla
<lisu> gnokii ssie,
<Skrzyp> dwe11er: najgorsze jest tylko to
<dwe11er> ale czy jest sens przy tak niskich transferach?
<Skrzyp> że nie można flashować
<lisu> Skrzyp: ja bym tam nie chciał aby była możliwość flashowania na odległość
<Skrzyp> lisu: a masz coś lepszego (oprócz Ovi/PC Suite)
<Skrzyp> lisu: :D
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: skrzyp skrzyp
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Dreadlish Dreadlish
<Wilczek`> `g Skrzyp
<Przekliniak> Wilczek`: Skrzyp – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia: <http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skrzyp>
<Wilczek`> :P
<Dreadlish> tobą da sie skrzypać a mną nie da sie dreadlishać
<Skrzyp> `g Wilczek`
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: Frank Wilczek - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Wilczek>
<Wilczek`> lol
<Dreadlish> `g Dreadlish
<Przekliniak> Dreadlish: Dreadlish | Basoofka: <http://basoofka.net/node/30129>
<lisu> Skrzyp: nie. suite jest najlepsze, ale pod linucha nie ma nic, co by mogło być nazwane mianem sync. bawiłem się tym, ale niedopracowane.
<Wilczek`> :D
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: to jest ten dowcip, że fortepian można zasłonić, ale słonia nie można zafortepianić
<x_> wie ktoś jak wyłączyć skrót Alt+PPM do otwierania menu okna? w Linuksie, bo w programie potrzebuję tego skrótu
<Dreadlish> jakie menu okna?
<Dreadlish> u mnie nic nie otwiera
<Skrzyp> x_: kwesta DE/WM
<x_> taki jak Alt+Spacja
<x_> Skrzyp, ?
<lisu> 10?
<Wilczek`> Skrzyp: Jaka jest różnica między słoniem a parawanem? Parawanem można zasłonić, ale słoniem nie można zaparawanić
<Wilczek`> :P
<lisu> f10?
<Skrzyp> x_: jakie środowicho?!
<Dreadlish> x_: kwestia środowiska/window managera
<x_> Skrzyp, Gnome
<lisu> windows o0)
<Dreadlish> x_: któro
<Skrzyp> 1/2/3?
<Wilczek`> O.o Kto ma 1 :D ?
<x_> Skrzyp, sprawdzalem w skrótach klawiszowych i jest przypisane Alt+Spacja tylko
<Skrzyp> A jest w ogóle? :P
<Dreadlish> Wilczek`: ja na starym slackware
<x_> Gnome 2
<Wilczek`> Ciekawe jak wygląda...
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: zazruć skrina
<Dreadlish> Wilczek`: nie różni sie zbytnio od gnome2
<x_> w Blenderze potrzebuję tego skrótu, a zamiast tego otwiera mi sie menu okna
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nie chce mi sie dysku szukać
<Skrzyp> ej jest
<Skrzyp> Wilczek`: wygląda jak stare KDE
<Skrzyp> ze stopą zamiast L
<Skrzyp> *K
 * lisu polazł sobie
 * Dreadlish zrobił wentylacje w boxie
<Wilczek`> Nawet fajne to 1
<Wilczek`> :D
<Skrzyp> Wilczek`: O, lol, Netscape na linucha!
<Wilczek`> O co kaman?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Był u mnie wczoraj Gość.OdNeta()
<Skrzyp> Wilczek`: No... Netzkejp nawigatorrr
<Wilczek`> Wiem co to
<Wilczek`> Ale czemu tak nagle
<Wilczek`> I do mnie to :D
<Skrzyp> Na screenie był z G1
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: jak tam majnkrafcik
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: jako tako, byłem wczoraj u tego motona E(...)
<Wilczek`> Skrzyp: Ja mam nawet w repo!
<Wilczek`> D:
<Wilczek`> :D
<Skrzyp> jaka jazda była, to ci aż na kwey opowiem
<Skrzyp> Wilczek`: to dobrze, czy źle, bo już nie wiem?
<Wilczek`> Zaraz instalnę i zobaczę :)
<Skrzyp> Ej lol
<Skrzyp> Slack 13.37
<Wilczek`> Skrzyp: http://s3.ifotos.pl/img/zrzut-ekr_hwsnspn.png
<Skrzyp> o0
<Skrzyp> LOL!
<Skrzyp> Mozilla/Gecko :D
 * Wilczek` now playing: Sabaton - Uprising
<Skrzyp> Nie przypominaj mi
<Skrzyp> Kumpel ze szkoły mi się przypomina
<Skrzyp> Taki młot
<Wilczek`> lol
 * Skrzyp sobie zainstalował psdoom i killa niepotrzebne procesy
<Skrzyp> Łączymy przyjemne z pożytecznym
<Wizard> a co robisz pożytecznego?
<Skrzyp> Wizard: zabijam procesy
<Skrzyp> I koncypuje nad fabułą do let's play'a z Minecrafta
<Skrzyp> Zwiastuna muszę zrobić
<fbu> witam
<Wizard> Skrzyp: czytam twój artykuł
<fbu> czy ostatnio też macie problemy z pobieranie listy repo w ubu?
<Skrzyp> fbu: Ale że jakie?
<PoKrAk> wrr remote administrator noda32 i znikajace komputery w domenie które są :/
<Skrzyp> Takie, że ci urwało kabelek, czy takie, że skype.com albo opera ma zje... repo?
<Skrzyp> "Jaka szkoda że to działa tylko na GNU/Linuksach, a na Gentoo, Slackware, Red Hatach i SUSE już nie..."
<Skrzyp> Ja je... LOL!
<Dreadlish> lol'd
<Wilczek`> fbu: Wrzuć na http://www.wklej.to/ wynik polecenia cat /etc/apt/sources.list oraz daj screen'a z System → Administracja → Menedżer aktualizacji → Ustawienia → Repozytoria osób trzecich
<Wizard> Wilczek`: wczuwasz się? :>
<Wilczek`> Aha, i jeszcze jaki błąd daje sudo apt-get update
<Wilczek`> Wizard: A co :D ?
<Wizard> nie nic, dobrze
<Wizard> fbu: ja raz miałem, z tydzień temu, wyglądało na to, że serwer był niedostępny
 * Wilczek` now playing: Metallica - Nothing else matters
<Wilczek`> LOL
<Wilczek`> Metallica - Whiskey in the jar zostało określone jako materiał tylko dla pełnoletnich
<Wilczek`> :D
<Wilczek`> Na YT
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> Dobry klient IRC na WinZgrozę?
<Skrzyp> nie-mIRC?
<shpaq> kvirc?
<Morfeusz> xchat
<shpaq> putty + irssi
<Wilczek`> XChat
<Skrzyp> A jest?!
<Wilczek`> Jest
<Skrzyp> E, płatny
<Wilczek`> O.o
<Wilczek`> bezpłatny
<Skrzyp> i nie działa na w7
<Skrzyp> http://xchat.org/windows/
<Wilczek`> http://xchat.org/files/binary/win32/xchat-2.8.9.exe
<Wilczek`>     Windows Server
<Wilczek`>     Windows 2000
<Wilczek`>     Windows XP
<Wilczek`>     Windows Vista
<Wilczek`>     Windows 7
<Wilczek`> :P
<Wilczek`> Fuck yeah!
<Wilczek`> Przesłałem przez Bluetooth 2.0 123.3MB
<Dreadlish> Wilczek`: brawo
<Dreadlish> juz mamy zacieszac?
<Wilczek`> Ta
<Wilczek`> :D
<Wilczek`> Admc`: ping
<Morfeusz> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/mimo-blokady-witryn-squid-dalej-cachuje-t452826.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6djnbqf> (at forum.dobreprogramy.pl)
<Morfeusz> pomoże ktoś ?
<x_> korzysta ktoś z promowania filmów na YT?
<Admc`> Wilczek`: pong
<Matan[M]> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/233383/huehue,xd.html
<Wizard> o dobre!
<Admc`> hehe :D
<gjm> Bry
<Wilczek`> Guten morgen!
<fbu> guten
<Dudi> Witam:)
<Dudi> ok maly problem z bootowaniem
<Dudi> grub2 teoretycznie zaninstalowany (naprawiany) lecz przy bootowaniu wyskakuje Booting Fail [nazwa dysku], po czym probuje po kolei z kazdego medium
<Dudi> Jakies pomysly?
<Dudi> BlessJah: ostatnio miales duzo pomyslow :)
<Wizard> Dudi: rypłeś się w numerku dysku?
<Dudi> Wizard: wdlug gparted /dev/sda5 i tam naprawilem
<Dudi> po zamontowaniu w /mnt jest wszystko wporzadku
<Wizard> miło, co ma grub do mount?
<Dudi> no bo zeby naprawic najpierw musze ta partycje zamontowac
<Dudi> do naprawy uzylem sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<Dudi> ostatnio pomoglo
<Dudi> tyle ze ostatnio wyswietlalo sie boot fail odnosnie grub2 i wyskakiwalo grub recovery teraz nawet to sie nie pokazuje
<BlessJah> Dudi: man mount
<Dudi> i czego mam szukac w manualu?
<BlessJah> wszystkiego :>
<Dudi> taa
<BlessJah> naucz się montować z konsoli
<BlessJah> Wizard: nautilus już nie montuje dyskow?
<Dudi> ale montuje z konsolu
<Dudi> konsoli
<Dudi> mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<shpaq> to popatrz sobie w logi
<shpaq> jak Ci nautilus nie montuje
<Dudi> ale partycja jest zamontowana
<Dudi> i moge ja znalezc w /mnt
<BlessJah> Dudi: mount bez niczego pokazuje co i gdzie jest zamontowane
<Dudi> tak wiem
<Dudi> i pokazuje ze jest zamontowany /dev/sda5
<Dudi> wchodze do /mnt/boot i jest tam katalog grub
<Dudi> mimo wszystko uzywam sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<Dudi> co jesli przy zamontowanej pratycji jest (commit=0)?
<BlessJah> tego to najstarsi górale nie wiedzą
<BlessJah> ale może google pomoże
<Dudi> no juz szukam
<Dudi> kurcze nie pamietam zeby wczesniej byla taka opcja wyswietlala, z tego co wywnioskowalem to chyba czas synchronizacji przy wartosci 0 rowna sie standardowemu 5sec
<Dudi> ale nie wiem jak to sie ma do mojej partycji
<Dudi> ok odmontowalem zamontowalem i niby nie ma juz tej opcji
<Wizard> BlessJah: montuje, przez dbusy i inne śmiecie :)
<BlessJah> Wizard: pomóż koledze ^ z bezproblemowym i user-friendly ubuntu
<Wizard> BlessJah: komu?
<Wizard> nie mam czasu za bardzo, mam rzeźbę do zrobienia
<BlessJah> Wizard: ty jestes propagatorem ubuntu, ja tam mam swojego... dobra, nieważne
<BlessJah> w kazdym razie jest problem z ubuntu a ja nie mam tego systemu i nie wiem jak pomóc
<Wizard> co nie znaczy, że mam za darmo tu siedzieć i klepać :)
<Wizard> który tam ma problem?
<BlessJah> dudi
<Dudi> kurde nie mam pmyslu
<Dudi> pomyslu
<Dudi> tak wyglada moje partycje http://www.dropmocks.com/mXDTQ
<Dudi> co przeoczylem?
<moozg> mam taki problem, jadę do głuszy gdzie nie ma internetu i jest tam laptop ze świeżym linuxem mintem
<moozg> chcę jakoś doinstalować potrzebne mi pakiety do pracy
<moozg> i nie wiem jak, skoro internetu nie ma
<moozg> czy jest jakaś możliwość zgrania repo na jakiś nośnik i użycia go do instalacji off-line?
<moozg> zwłaszcza że każdy pakiet potrzebuje często dodatkowych zależności
<moozg> mint jest jak ubuntu, ale nawet wersja DVD nie zawiera rzeczy mi potrzebnych
<moozg> jakiś mysql, django, scala, kilka innych programów...
<Dudi> Wizard: rzucisz okiem http://www.dropmocks.com/mXDTQ ?
<Dudi> Co moglem przeoczyc?
<Wizard> patrzę
<Dudi> na /dev/sda5 jest grub
<Wizard> czemu tak dziwnie?
<Dudi> bo wczesniej byl windows i gpartem go usunolem
<Dudi> razem z 100mb jakimis plikami zastrzezonym windowsa
<Wilczek`> Dudi: usunąłem, a nie usunolem
<Wilczek`> :P
<Dudi> no usunalem
<Dudi> ale jestem na live bez polskich znakow
<Wizard> setxkbmap pl
<Dudi> no tak to można:)
<Wizard> dudi, wrzuć sobie tego gruba nieszczęsnego do mbr
<Wizard> nie wiem na jaki ch.. ci dyski logiczne dos, może jakiś głębszy cel w tym jest..
<Wizard> działa ci w ogóle ten grub z takiej partycji odpalony?
<Dudi> słuchaj tak sie ubunciak zainstalował
<Dudi> robił to na automacie
<Wizard> o_O
<Dudi> No teraz nie działa
<Wizard> w sumie, to nigdy nie instalowałem ubuntu na kompie z windowsem
<Dudi> No to tak to właśnie robi
<Wizard> kuwa, popitolili z tym grubasem2
<Wizard> nie umiem tego ogarnąć :)
<Wizard> nigdy nie musiałem
<Dudi> dobra w dupe z nim 10gb danych do przerzucenia będzie
<Dudi> usiądę w domu i wrzuce system na nowo
<Dudi> Dzięki wielekie Wizard
<Wizard> :/
<Wizard> ej, serio nie wiem :/
<Dudi> Nie no serio dzięki za czas :)
<beesel> bry z pracy
<Wilczek`> :)
<beesel> czekamy na kebab
<x_> zna ktoś podobny efekt do Fibers (włókna) z PS w Gimpie ?
<jkasd> ;d
<Wilczek`> ?
<BlessJah> symbian jest rozwijany czy został porzucony?
<Quintasan> Został ołpensorsowany raczej :P
<BlessJah> Quintasan: no został
<BlessJah> jakiś czas temu coś słyszałem, że nokia nie bardzo wie co z fantem zrobić
<BlessJah> a teraz szukam smartfona
<BlessJah> to lepiejto i warto się dowiedziec jak z tym symbianem jest
<BlessJah> ke?
<BlessJah> nieważne
<BlessJah> Quintasan: ogarniasz się w sytuacji symbiana czy tylko notkę prasową gdzieś zauważyłes?
<Quintasan> nie ogarniam
<BlessJah> ...czyli jak uniknąć trudnych pytań natręta :>
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> ja teraz jakieś gierki do ovi piszę
<Wizard> czyli ktoś jeszcze za to płaci i chce na to pisać
<qermit> ovi?
<qermit> a nie mieli tego skasować?
<Wizard> a skąd ja wiem
<Wizard> ja tylko program piszę
<Wizard> reszta mnie nie obchodzi
<Wizard> i tak bym w życiu telefonu z symbianem nie kupił
<m477> winter: o/
<BlessJah> Wizard: czemu?
<Wizard> BlessJah: bo tam się do wszystkiego trzba doklikać
<BlessJah> tzn?
<BlessJah> to chyba tak jak w ubuntu
<Wizard> przykład: żeby wyłączyć program
<BlessJah> czyli nie powinno byc zle
<Wizard> trzeba kliknąć menu, otwarte aplikacjie, przytrzymać dłużej ikonę aż pokaże się menu, kliknąć zamknij, kliknąć tak, na pewno zamknij
<BlessJah> uhum
<winter> m477: \o
<winter> o/
<Wizard> BlessJah: i wszystko tak
<qermit> używał ktoś myWMS?
<beesel> mam pytanko czy ktos ma shella na shellmix.com ??
<Admc`> ja
<Admc`> i Wilczek`
<Wilczek`> beesel: A co?
<Factum> o/ all
<Admc`> \o
<lisu> kurwa patrzcie na to: http://nt.interia.pl/news/poznaj-podziemny-swiat-hakerow,1663853
<lisu> mają odpalone ubuntu i irca i wielkie hakjery x)
<lisu> LOL
<Dreadlish> t.
<Dreadlish> to ja jestem większy hakier od nich
<Dreadlish> bo mam odpalonego openboxa i irssi
<Dreadlish> ;d
 * lisu też leci na irssi, ale openbox... nie chce mi sie go konfigurować, wole fluxbox.
<Dreadlish> OH NOEZ
<Dreadlish> -bash: links: command not found
<Dreadlish> teraz musze włazić ręcznie klepać
<Dreadlish> chwała bogu że mirrora mają na heanecie
<Dreadlish> dużo klepać nie musiałem
<lisu> kurde, jak odczytać z /proc w conky aby temp cpu wyświetlało mi?
<lisu> /proc/acpi/thermal ... no nie ma nic takiego
<fi9o> lisu: A po co tak kombinujesz?
<fi9o> lisu: acpitemp ACPI temperature in C.
<fi9o> ${acpitemp}
<lisu> fi9o: 0 C pokazuje
<fi9o> w grupie proc jestes?
<Dreadlish> przecio do tego grupy nie trzeba
<fi9o> btw - u mnie tez od jakiegos czasu tak sie stalo a potem olalem sprawe
<fi9o> Dreadlish: Skoro masz lepszy pomysl to blysnij.
<Dreadlish> fi9o: nie mam
<fi9o> Dreadlish: ;/
<lisu> Conky: scandir for /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/: No such file or directory
<fi9o> Myslalem, ze przy okazji sam skorzystam z tego
<fi9o> btw, sraka mnie pociska, brb
<Dreadlish> sensors-detect i heja :D
<Dreadlish> załądować moduły co on powie i ju
<lisu> taki komunikat mam przy ${acpitemp}
<Dreadlish> najgorzej jak to laptok
<lisu> hmm, acpi -V pokazuje mi poprawnie temp procka
<Dreadlish> to go stracem pojedź
<Dreadlish> zobaczysz skąd czyta
<lisu> wiem :D
<lisu> execi i po sprawie
<lisu> dość, reszte conkiego jutro :)
<Dobrodziej> chłopaki
<Dobrodziej> cłopaki
<Dobrodziej> wiatraczek do obudowy podłączyć pod System Fan na płycie gigabyte s-series?
<BeeSeL> mam pytanko kto ma shella na bzshellz ??
<BeeSeL> nie tym polskim ??
<Mamut> o/
<Dobrodziej> wiatraczek do obudowy podłączyć pod System Fan na płycie gigabyte s-series?
<AaaA> a w ktora strone sie kreci?
<Dobrodziej> jak przyczepie do obudowy, to tak ze wydmuchuje
<AaaA> aha
<AaaA> to zobacz w instrukcji płyty
<Dobrodziej> ...
<Dobrodziej> jakbym miał instrukcje to bym sie nie pytał
<AaaA> jak masz symbol to mysle ze wyszukiwarka da radę
<jacekowski> system fan
<Mamut> oczywiste ze system fan
<Mamut> procowy ma oznaczenie cpu fan :)
<jacekowski> chyba ze wiatraczek z normalnym molexem
<Mamut> jakby mial z molexem to by raczej nie probowal do mainboarda wpiac ;p
<jacekowski> nie takich widzialem
<Mamut> chociaz widzialem przypadek jak kolesiowy udalo sie wpiac DDRa do góry nogami
<Mamut> i sie dziwil ze komputer nie startuje
<Mamut> oczywisci gniazdo nie nadawalo sie juz do uzytku
<Dobrodziej> :o
<Dobrodziej> polak potrafi
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> a to ci
<gjm> e?
<Wizard> używa ktoś ssl do podłączania?
<Wizard> bo coś mi port 6667 nie zaskakuje
<winter> "SSL connections can be made on ports 7000 and 7070"
<Wizard> obadam
<winter> parszywy windows
<winter> szkoda gadac co zrobił
<Wizard> co zrobił?
<winter> moge dostać się do folderu z muzyką lokalnie tylko kiedy włącze dzielenie go przez sieć
<winter> jak wyłącze dzielenie folder przestaje być w ogóle dostępny
<winter> potem kiedy spróbuję włączyć dzielenie ponownie nie włancza go ale pozwala dostać się do folderu readonly
<winter> a żeby zapisać muszę włączyć zapisywanie przez sieć
<winter> tragedia
<winter> to tylko jeden folder ale mam tam 85 gb muzyki
<Wizard> winter, pewnie dlatego, że nie umiesz pisać, to nie pozwala ci zapisywać
<Wizard> na #windows na bank ci pomogą te cipki od windy
<Wizard> ;)
<winter> Wizard: już próbowali
<winter> Wizard: nie da rady, to bug windowsa
<Wizard> w ogóle, test
<Wizard> wylazłem z irca przed sekundą, czy nie?
<winter> 23:26 -!- Wizard [~wziuuuu@gentoo/user/wizard] has quit [Quit: ZNC - http://znc.sourceforge.net]
<Wizard> quit mesg z dupy
<Wizard> ale to wcześniej było
<Wizard> a teraz?
<winter> to twój ostatni quit
<Wizard> no i dobrze, znaczy działa
<Dudi> Witam
<Dudi> Wizard, działa wszystko:D
<Dudi> Normalnie znam szybkie wyjście z sytuacji jak nie działa grub2
<Dudi> podpinasz live po czym "Zaktualizuj Ubuntu 11.04 do Ubuntu 11.04"
<dwe11er> ;s
<dwe11er> to nie wyjście tylko obejście problemu
<Dudi> dwe11er, nie nie pliki oraz partycje zostają
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-08
<lisu> powitać
<winter> o/
<m477> winter: o/
<winter> m477: \o
<Wizard> цзесц
<winter> cześc.
<Wizard> kuwa, czemu się cyrylicą napisało? :/
<winter> bo ustawiłeś ruską mapę klawiszy?
<Wizard> no, musiałem przypadkowo pacnąć skrót od zmiany mapy
<winter> nom
<Wizard> бывает ;)
<Wizard> winter, używasz znca?
<Wizard> bo ktoś tu używał, a ja postanowiłem potestować
<winter> demanufacture używa
<winter> a nawet hostuje dla kilku osób
<winter> nawet proponował mi swoje usługi
<Wizard> jaki marketingowiec :)
<winter> za free
<winter> windows zrobił mi kolejne fikumiku.
<winter> z msconfiga zniknęło boot.ini
<winter> próbowałem grzebać w registrze ale nic to nie dało
<winter> wszystk otam jest ok
<Wizard> tak to jest, jak się używa protez
<winter> niby moge w razie potrzeby edytować boot.ini ręcznie ale jest to irytujące
<winter> kiedy coś się dzieje wbrew mnie, bez pytania, nie po mojej myśli
<winter> bez możliwości powrotu
<Wizard> cudów oczekiwałeś?
<Wizard> swoją drogą, lisu ma urlop, czy co?
<Wizard> bo zawsze rano tyle gada, a dziś cisza
<winter> Wizard: oczekiwałem stabilności
<winter> ale to pewnie jakiś third party app mi namieszał
<Wizard> stabilności? od windowsa?
<winter> wyobraź sobie, że tak
<winter> właściwie ostatnio chodził ponad miesiąc
<winter> i wszystko działało poza tym, ze nie pokazywał jednego pendrive w "moim komputerze"
<gjm> Bry
<winter> o/
 * lisu nie ma urlopu, wręcz przeciwnie
<lisu> Wizard: a co brakuje ci mojego zrzędzenia?
<Dreadlish> bry
<lisu> \o
<Dreadlish> siema lisu
<Quintasan> \o
<Wizard> lisu, oczywiście
<Wizard> o, zaroiło się od was :)
<Wizard> SET SAIL! and conquer!
<lisu> o prosze skype i xmpp :)
<lisu> jeszcze gadu wprowadzi xmpp i koniec świata nastąpi
<Wizard> :)
<lisu> ja pierdziu, yoyo.pl padło
<shpaq> mornin'
<Dreadlish> shpaq: witam ;d
<moozg> no kur.... apt-get install python2.7
<moozg> działa
<Dreadlish> dziwne
<moozg> apt-get purge python2.6
<Dreadlish> Python 2.7.2 (default, Jun 12 2011, 03:16:36)
<moozg> i nie działa
<moozg> Następujące pakiety mają niespełnione zależności:
<moozg>  firefox : Wymaga: lsb-release ale nie zostanie zainstalowany
<moozg>            Wymaga: libasound2 (> 1.0.22)
<moozg>            Poleca: ubufox
<moozg>  libsdl1.2debian : Wymaga: libsdl1.2debian-alsa (= 1.2.14-6ubuntu3) ale nie zostanie zainstalowany lub
<moozg>                            libsdl1.2debian-all (= 1.2.14-6ubuntu3) ale nie zostanie zainstalowany lub
<moozg>                            libsdl1.2debian-esd (= 1.2.14-6ubuntu3) ale nie zostanie zainstalowany lub
<moozg>                            libsdl1.2debian-oss (= 1.2.14-6ubuntu3) ale nie zostanie zainstalowany lub
<moozg>                            libsdl1.2debian-nas (= 1.2.14-6ubuntu3) ale nie zostanie zainstalowany lub
<moozg>                            libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio (= 1.2.14-6ubuntu3) ale nie zostanie zainstalowany
<moozg>  sawfish : Wymaga: libesd0 (>= 0.2.35) ale nie zostanie zainstalowany
<shpaq> qo kurwa
<moozg> E: Pakiety są uszkodzone
<Wizard> Stirlitz++
<Dreadlish> tia.
<shpaq> gratz
<shpaq> czyli tu jednak są operatorzy :D
<Dreadlish> no
<Wizard> przetestujemy
<Wizard> kurwa
<Dreadlish> albo poprostu antiflood włączyli
<Wizard> :>
<lisu> Stirlitz: reakcja niesamowita; ++
<Dreadlish> Wizard: to ci klimonda przyjdzie albo pablo ;d
<Wizard> o_O
<shpaq> o.O
<shpaq> rotfl
<Dreadlish> o.O?
<lisu> hehe
<Wizard> Stirlitz, jeszcze ChanServowi powiedz
<Wizard> czy mam się sam wykopać?
<Stirlitz> ajtam, przylezie ten co może to cie tam dopisze, na razie siedź tak :>
<Dreadlish> nieźle by było jakby był jakiś antiafk co co 24h wywala ;d
<shpaq> Stirlitz: to daj i mnie ;)
<Stirlitz> jeden wariat wystarczy :>
<Dreadlish> heh :D
<Dreadlish> Wizard: już nie ma *wymoderowano* jest Gentoo :D
<shpaq> damn, powyższego nie zrozumiałem ;/
<Wizard> ja też nie
<Wizard> Dreadlish, piłeś?
<Wizard> Stirlitz, w sensie, że będę miał opa na stałe?
<Wizard> :>
<Dreadlish> nie?
<Stirlitz> mo chciałeś, nie? poza tym dla mnie się nadawasz
<Wizard> no chciałem
<Dreadlish> nadawujesz :D
<Wizard> nadawię
 * Wizard zaszczycony
<shpaq> omfg
<gjm> gtfo
 * lisu ziewa
<lisu> kurde 'cza by isc co zrobić'
<Wizard> mój kot jak ziewa, to mu zawsze coś do gęby wrzucam
<lisu> Wizard: myślałem, ze mu zawsze z gęby coś wylatowywawowuje
<shpaq> Wizard: kopsnij plusa
 * lisu slaps lisu, do roboty!
<shpaq> thx
<winter> wizop
<winter> dobra, karta zamówiona
<winter> będzie w poniedziałek
<lisu> kurde, ale mam lenia dziś, jak pomyślę, ze mam dłubać przy windows w serwerowni to mnie krew zalewa, nienawidze czekać aż będę mógł kliknąć "dalej" w głupich kreatorach, po czym kurwa znowu czekać, żeby znowu kliknąć, to jest kurde chore.
 * lisu zebrał sie w sobie i poszedł
<pure> siemka
<Wizard> cześć pure
<winter> phart
<Wizard> winter, czy chodziło ci o: /part?
<winter> nie
<Wizard> :P
<pure> Zna ktoś odpowiednik programu " UltraSurf "?
<Wizard> nie wiem co to jest :/
<Wizard> to jakiś windowsowy?
<pure> Download Ultrasurf, a free proxy-based tool for internet privacy and security that allows you to bypass firewalls and protect your identity online.
<pure> tak, na windowsa, bez niego nie pójde na pigwina ^^
<Wizard> foxyproxy, privoxy, tor
<pure> i mają ta samą zasade dzialania?
<Wizard> nie wiem jak działa ultrasurf, nie używam windows
<pure> włączam i już? mam inne IP ? :D i działają SSL/HTTP/HTTPS ? :D
<Wizard> pure, poczytaj po kolei o każdym
<pure> Utra suft działa tak
<pure> odpalasz
<pure> i łączy sięz serverem
<pure> który losuje ip z zakresu 59.17.22.10 - 90
<pure> co pozwala mi na multikonta w eRepublik ^^
<Wizard> hmm
<pure> i zawsze mam ten sam zakres :D
<Wizard> proponuję foxyproxy
<pure> nie zmienia na 59.20.x.x
<pure> ok zapisze sobie.
<winter> Wizard: foxy proxy to tylko wtyczka do wygodnego zarządzania serwerami proxy
<Wizard> oczywiście, ale mu wystarczy do multikont w erepublik
<Wizard> czymkolwiek to jest
<pure> Ultra Suff działa na porcie 9666 , nie wiem czy to ma znaczenie
<Wizard> pure...
<Wizard> poczytaj o torze i foxyproxy, bo ci wystarczą
<pure> ok ok ^^
<pure> zapisze sobie
<Wizard> potestuj trochę, na windowsie też oba działają
<pure> za 8 minut wypale na pendrive obraz :D
<Wizard> lutownicą?
<Wizard> :>
<pure> słyszałem na Linux , nie trzeba kodeków ściągać, widziałem ten os u kolegi i bawiłem sie nim , i jest fajny :P tez go chce ^^
<pure> i tak nie gram w gry, wiec mi pasuje ^^
<Wizard> khm, kodeki trzeba ściągać, ale są w repo
<Skrzyp> no, zdeczka
<Skrzyp> nonfree wszystkie
<Wizard> jak otwierasz coś, czego jeszcze nie da się otworzyć, to odtwarzacz zazwyczaj proponuje wyszukanie i instalację
<Wizard> nonfree są i działają
<pure> aa :P , ja mam 512 ramu, Windows 7 mam , kolega polecił mi Ubuntu , lepioej ponoć będzie wszystko chodziło. :P
<Skrzyp> i dokup ramu
<Wizard> na 512.. może nie być szału, ale będzie ok
<Wizard> Skrzyp, bez unity, to da radę
<Wizard> gnome aż tak nie żre
<Wizard> zawsze może se odchudzić
<Wizard> pure, ten kolega ma duże doświadczenie z ubuntu?
<Skrzyp> Wizard: Xubuntu mu dac
<Wizard> albo z linuksem w ogóle?
<Skrzyp> ew. Lubuntu
<pure> mówi że siedzi od wierji 7.04
<Skrzyp> ±æê³ñ󶿼?
<Skrzyp> `utftest
<Przekliniak> utftest -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<bialy663> utfail
<Skrzyp> FAK!
<Wizard> Skrzyp, jest w porządku
<Skrzyp> je...ane FreeBSD
<Wizard> przynajmniej u mnie
<winter> pure: xubuntu
<Wizard> niekoniecznie :/
<Skrzyp> pure: xubuntu
<bialy663> masz fallbacka to w porządku
<pure> aa, to za trzymam ubuntu
<Wizard> xfce nie jest dobre dla nowicjuszy
<winter> a biadolisz
<Wizard> za dużo tam klikania i pochowanych opcji
<Skrzyp> Wizard: pierdniczysz
<winter> do wyklikania przez średniointeligentnego szympansa
<Wizard> nie biadolę, testowałem na żonie (windows power user), matce i ojcu (totalni lamerzy)
<Skrzyp> w XFCE wlasnie sa same klikadelka
<bialy663> a w gnomie 2 nie?
<Skrzyp> a w openboxie np wszystko w plikach
<Skrzyp> bialy663: no tak, ale xfce mniej zazera
<Wizard> a xfce wcale jakoś nie ma znaczącej oszczędności w stosunku do gnome2
<Wizard> niewiele
<Wizard> na bonus brakuje mu przydatnych rzeczy wielu
<Skrzyp> to mu kuffa kde4 dajcie od razu!
<pure> , no to Xubuntu czy Ubuntu :P,
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> pure, obadaj sobie screenshoty i weź to, które ci się bardziej podoba
<bialy663> nie odczułem znacznego przyspieszenia gnome->xfce
<pure> co do kde.... zastanawiałem sie nad kde2 :P
<winter> Wizard: przy gnome xfce jest jak motylek przy słoniu
<Skrzyp> pure: bierz co chcesz, my sie zawsze bedziemy spierac
<Wizard> pure, żart?
<pure> NIe , proste i ładnie wygląda xD.
<Skrzyp> :D
<Skrzyp> O, kurwa
<pure> przypomina mi bardzo windowsa ;P
<winter> pure: kde2 nie dasz rady odpalić w twoim stadium wtajemniczenia
<pure> spoko ;d
<Skrzyp> KDE2 jest ZA STARE!
<Wizard> podejrzewam, że większość stąd nie da rady
<Skrzyp> KD3.5 albo 4
<Wizard> ej, nie kombinujcie
<winter> pure: na 512mb ramu zapomnij o kde
<Skrzyp> Wizard: Ja mam w portsach KDE3.5 :P
<Wizard> pure, z twoim ramem zapomnij o kde
<winter> i jak ty jeszcze dajesz radę z windowsem 7 na tym hw
<Skrzyp> nom
<Wizard> no nie daje i przyszedł, proste, nie?
<Skrzyp> bedzie meczyl pingwina
<winter> już dawno piraciłbym xp
<Wizard> pff
<Wizard> pure, wybrałeś już?
<pure> raczej Xubuntu wybiore ;P
<pure> , tylko czym sue róznic Altenative od Desktop?
<pure> się*
<winter> pure: instalatorem
<winter> alternate ma tekstowy instalator
<Skrzyp> alternate jest dla tych co maja baardzo malo ramu
<Skrzyp> i jest tekstowy instalator
<Skrzyp> a tak to nic
<pure> yhym
<winter> taki zdebilniały, debianowy instalator
<Skrzyp> ja chyba nacisne tutaj ^C i ide cos innego pobrac
<Skrzyp> winter: co masz do d-i?
<pure> miałem kiedyś windows 95 , także instacja teztowa, to pikuś raczej :D
<pure> textowa
<winter> Skrzyp: d-i?
<Skrzyp> winter: debian-installer
<winter> Skrzyp: mówię, że ten od ubuntu jest zdebilniałyum debianowym instalatorem,naucz się czytać
<Skrzyp> pure: tylko w tym systemie, konsola nadal zyje i ma sie swietnie
<winter> jest po prostu dużo prostrzy
<winter> zmodowany debian installer
<Skrzyp> no zmodowany
<Skrzyp> bo przenosi squashfs
<pure>  ;) , w zasadzie przez Windows 95 , nie umiałem się na 7 odzwyczaić konsolki :P , a jak kupiłem nowego , to win 7 tam stał (preinstalowany)
<winter> ale to w końcu linux pod strzechy
<Skrzyp> pure: tylko tu masz ROZROZNIANIE WIELKOSCI ZNAKOW i inne komendziouki
<Skrzyp> ale jak lubisz CLI to trafiles w dobre miejsce
<pure> ;P
<pure> C++/CLI ? :
<winter> ` cli
<winter> `g cli
<Przekliniak> winter: Command-line interface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Command-line_interface>
 * Skrzyp normalnie pr0h4x0r, kompiluje gnome2 na Freebsd
<pure> cli raczej oparte na c++
<Skrzyp> pure: :PP
<Skrzyp> CLI oznacza Command Line Interface
<Skrzyp> czyli Interfejs Linii Komend
<pure> a to co innego skorzałem pewmie heheh :P
<Skrzyp> dostepny w tym systemie poprzez emulatory terminala pod Xami badz wirtualne tty
 * Skrzyp idzie zrobic sniadanie, z nadzieja ze kompilacja sie znowu o nic nie zapyta
<pure> wiem że z dźwiękiem/grafiką integrowana Pingwin nie mająproblemów ... jest darmowy ,a do przegladanie neta i słuchania muzy mi wystaczy :P
<gjm> next newbie
<pure> do gier  mam XBOX360 , a do filmów odtwarzacz Blueray ^^.
<gjm> konsola windows != kosola linux
<pure> właśnie , kiedyś na virtualce bawilem freebsd , wie ktoś , bo nie moge gigdzie sie dowiedzieć , czy "ee" jest wspierane jeszcze?
<pure> Easy Editor
<Skrzyp> nom
<Skrzyp> maja tu na stanie
<pure> a to super  , ee to mój ulubiony edytor textowy  , a jak jest na freebs , to napewno też jest na xubu
<Skrzyp> nie
<Skrzyp> na xubu/ubu/linie jest nano
<Skrzyp> i mcedit
<gjm> 'na pewno'*
<Skrzyp> i vim, joe, jed
<gjm> pico
<pure> vi jest najgorsze .... nie nawidze tego edytora
<gjm> pure: 'nienawidzeę'*
<Skrzyp> emacs ;)
<gjm> nienawidzę*
<pure> :P , nie da się wsadzić ee to ubu?
<Skrzyp> gjm: ja tu rozpaczam na freebzdzie
<pure> Czemu? :D
<Skrzyp> pure: kurde, masz jed'a, to to przwie to samo
<pure> co z nim nie tak? , fajny os na server :P
<gjm> Skrzyp: java nie bangla? :D
<Skrzyp> pure: BO TU NIC NIE JEST KOMPATYBILNE CHOLERA!
<pure> :D
<Skrzyp> gjm: nie tyle co java
<Skrzyp> ale nie ma drajwerow da ati
<pure> a instalowanie z portów zabiera cały dzień :D.
<gjm> freeBSD na serwery, i tyle w temacie
<Skrzyp> dobra, glosowanie
<Wizard> pure, był jakiś port ee na gnu
<winter> dupowanie
<Skrzyp> kto jest za tym, zebym nacisnal ^C
<Wizard> także pewnie da się
<pure> aha, aha ;P
<gjm> Skrzyp: zależy co robisz
<Skrzyp> pure: sciagnij tarballa i skompiluj
<Skrzyp> gjm: gnome2 kompiluje
 * Skrzyp bedzie bezdomny linuksiarz, bo juz mu sie distra popieprzyly i nie wie co wybrac
<pure> yhym.... dobra... nie ważne , pewie bede edytował w gedicie czy co tam jest na xubuntu
<gjm> lol'd
<gjm> bo co? z vi nie umiesz wyjść?
<Skrzyp> gjm: szukam czegos mniej zamulonego od ubu, zeby se mozna bylo czasami pogrzebac w pliczkach itd, ale zeby bylo z paczek i bardziej domyslne niz np. gentoo
<winter> zacząłem mini flamewar o kapelach rockowych
<pure> ostatnio na freebsd na vi tak namieszałem że ola boga... xD , nie odplił sie os po restarcie xD
<winter> a właściwie o jednej kapeli i komercyjnych prostytutkach
<Skrzyp> :A
<pure> tak, chciałem wyjść
<pure> :P
<pure> i zapisać p
<winter> idę zajarać
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> po prostu :wqa!
<gjm> jest jakiś skrypt do irssi co zamienia jeden ciąg znaków w inny? bym se te wszystkie emotki wydupczył
<pure> a ja nagrać obraz na pena ;P
<Skrzyp> pure: dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb
<gjm> Skrzyp: ja tam jestem za Arch'em, ale nic więcej nie napisze bo mnie strollują
<Skrzyp> i masz nagrane
<pure> pod windowsem to nie zadziała ;D
<Skrzyp> gjm: ja tez archowiec... pff... dobra, wracamy na stare smieci
<gjm> czyli Arczi?
<Skrzyp> nom
<gjm> pjontka
<Skrzyp> z paczkami, nie muli
<Skrzyp> <plask>
<Skrzyp> maja minecrafta w AURze
<Skrzyp> wiec plusplus
<gjm> buah
<Skrzyp> zobacz se minecraftsp-anjocaido jest
<Skrzyp> archbang jest dobry, bo jest preustawiony arch
<Skrzyp> ale ma zjebane skrypty
<gjm> a co to za porblem samemu dostawić ob?
<gjm> problem*
<Skrzyp> yyy... zaden
<Skrzyp> problem z czasem i sie chceniem
<gjm> arch żre dużo czasu, przynajmniej na początku
<Skrzyp> dobra naciskam ^C
<Skrzyp> 3
<Skrzyp> 2
<Skrzyp> 1
<Skrzyp> paszuo
<Skrzyp> links archlinux.org
<Skrzyp> a potem dd
<Skrzyp> no i sie pobiera
<Skrzyp> tylko teraz trza dociec
<Skrzyp> jak sie nazywa moj pen na freebsd
<Wizard> idźcie sobie na arch-pl, proszę
<Wizard> Skrzyp, a ty na freebsd-pl
<Skrzyp> Wizard: #ubuntu-pl to jest kanal na ktorym nikt z bywalcow nie ma ubu
<Skrzyp> gadaja o kazdym os
<Skrzyp> a o ubu tylko do nowicjuszy'
<pure> aa przypomniało misę, program do karaoke. Coś jak MPCSTAR/Comet Player
<pure> znajde?
<Skrzyp> ktorzy i tak potem przechodza na archa/gentoo
<Wizard> pure, pewnie tak, widziałem gdzieś kilka
<Skrzyp> pure: w PPA albo w repo bedzie
<pure> aa  , to ok
<pure> )
<gjm> Wizard: oj, czepiasz się
<pure> te repo w linuksach to zajebista rzecz D
<Skrzyp> o, pobralo sie
<Wizard> gjm, czepiam i mam powód
<gjm> Skrzyp: ja tam ma na karcie pamięci :)
<Skrzyp> no to teraz dd if=arch.iso of=/gdzie ten pendrajf?
<Wizard> `seen julek
<Przekliniak> Wizard: julek was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 day, 19 hours, 2 minutes, and 11 seconds ago: <julek> Wizard: btw, jesli szukasz plecaka to polecam takie: jakosc zawalista, mocny, solidny wor
<Wizard> i wsiąkł
<gjm> Wizard: tak, wiem. :<
<pure> No , i już Xubuntu wrzuca się na pena , tylo F12 -> USB ZIP ^^
<Wizard> :)
 * spass podziwia ludzi którzy w centrum dużego miasta mają sieci bez zabezpieczeń
<Wizard> :)
<pure> ja mówie na to "Dobroczyńcy Internetowi"
<Skrzyp> :P
 * spass siedzi sobie w aucie w centrum wrocka i żubruje na czyimś necie :)
<pure> ja ciągle siedzie na necie dobroczyńcy ;d
<Skrzyp> spass: aircrack-ng pomaga
<pure> 8mbps...  :D, jak można takiego neta udostęnić ;d
<spass> Skrzyp: jak ma wep
<spass> i jak masz kartę która może wstrzykiwać pakiety
<Skrzyp> moja moze
<pure> ja mma w domu router na WPA2-PSK ... :D
<spass> w poprzednim lapku musiałem stery przerabiać... a w tym chyba karte wymienić na jakiego atherosa
<pure> takie cięzko złamać :P
<pure> ale ponoć , da się z WPA2-PSK odgadnąć hasło , ale otrzymuje sie zaszyfrowane , i trzeba odszyfrować.
<Skrzyp> :S
<spass> pure: jak to jakiego typu hash to do złamania farmy kompów byś potrzebował
<spass> ...i roku czasu.
<Wizard> spass, rok
<Wizard> a nie rok czasu
<spass> tru
 * spass ducks in a cave
<Wizard> widziałeś kiedyś kilometr czasu, albo rok cegieł? :D
<spass> oj przyznałem racje... mam się biczować? :D
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> zapamiętać
<Wizard> nie mogłem się powstrzymać, gdyż wydało mi się to śmieszne, co napisałem
<Zblakany> zamiast biczowania wpłać 10zł na konto Linux Foundation!
<pure> a widziliście ten filmik co gościu makiem zmieniał napisy wyświetlaczy na Lotnisku i na autostradzie? , Ciekawe czy to prawdziwe
<pure> MacOS-em :P
<spass> pure: ta. te tablice często przez stronę są sterowane
<Wizard> umie ktoś w baszu obliczać?
<spass> publicznie
<pure> czyli musiał odłączyć strone , lub zablokować możliwość  kominikowania się  z nią ;P
<Skrzyp> ej kurde
<Zblakany> Wizard: zależy co
<Skrzyp> czlowiek pisze /win 7 a trafia na kanal ubuntu :P
<pure> :D
<Zblakany> jak chcesz całki to są lepsze programy, ale do prostej matematyki styknie
<Zblakany> $(( $A + $B ))
<Zblakany> echo "(${A} + ${B}) % 3" | bc
<Zblakany> ten drugi dla bardziej zaawansowanych działań
<pure> dobra lece ;d
<pure> zbootować pena
<pure> zdam relacje po instalacji :Po
<Skrzyp> pure: irssi sciagnij
<spass> http://www.cyclingnews.com/tour-de-france/stage-5/photos/180969
<Skrzyp> albo xchata
<Wizard> Zblakany, chcę i-- :>
<Wizard> i zapomniałem jak się to robi
<Skrzyp> dobra, ribut
<Zblakany> Wizard: pętlę w stylu C/C++, czy osobny licznik do pętli for/while?
<Wizard> nie, po prostu są pliki nazwane 1, 2, 3, i chcę zbić im numerek o jeden ;)
<Wizard> expr dało radę, dzięki Zblakany
<Zblakany> Wizard: I=$(( ${I} + 1 )) ;-)
<Wizard> number=`expr $number - 1`
<BlessJah> Wizard: ty opa na kanale?
<BlessJah> skąd?
<Skrzyp> haha!
<Skrzyp> wróciłem do żywych
<Skrzyp> a nie kurde jakieś BSD
<spass> BlessJah: był w biedronce w promocji
<Skrzyp> taka duża małpka
<Skrzyp> gjm: arczujemy, arczujemy...
<BlessJah> kurde, koniec archowania
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: co? ty centosujesz?
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: nie, będą kicki
<BlessJah> Wizard: będziesz kopał za archa?
<Skrzyp> Co?!
<Wilczek`> A ja PCLOSuje :D
<winter> pclose
<Skrzyp> Przecież to jest kanał o jakimś debilnym systemie, którego i tak nikt tu nie używa
<Wilczek`> Skrzyp: +
<Admc`> niech ktoś postawi bota spowrotem
<Skrzyp> spowrotem? :P
<Admc`> nigdy nie wiedziałem jak to się pisze :D
<Skrzyp> z powrotem, kurwa
<Admc`> dzięki, będę pamiętał
<Skrzyp> ludzie, nauczcie się pisać!!!
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> dobry :D
<Skrzyp> dobrydeń
<winter> Skrzyp: a ty czytać
<winter> PushUpek: o/
<Skrzyp> winter: może jeszcze słuchać, co?
<winter> to też ważne
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: ta 'kurwa' zaraz po 'z powrotem' też sporo o twoim języku mówi
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: no, przynajmniej to, że robię przecinki
<winter> bez przecinka tez można
<Skrzyp> i używam polskich znaków, jak system łaskawie raczy dać normalną keymapę
<Admc`> przydałoby się naprawić compositing
<Skrzyp> winter: nie można
<PushUpek> i nie używa 'kurwa' jako przecinka ;)
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: gdzie brakuje przecinka w mojej poprzedniej wypowiedzi?
<winter> Skrzyp: zależy jak wymawiasz
<Skrzyp> będzie niepoprawnie
<Admc`> dzisiaj spróbuje pogrzebać przy xorgu
<winter> BlessJah: wcale, nie, brakuje, chyba.
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: w 'kurwa', zaraz po((...)
<Skrzyp> imho
<winter> ale offtopujemy ślicznie
<winter> istna trolleriada
<Skrzyp> Admc`: nie, wiem, czy, ci, sie, nic, nie, stanie, z, xorgiem
<Skrzyp> winter: #trollownia
<winter> chujownia.
<Skrzyp> #chujownia?
<Admc`> Skrzyp: wczoraj go rozwaliłem, ale udało mi się naprawić
<Skrzyp> o, pusty kanał
<winter> Skrzyp: idź tam i już nie wracaj
<Wilczek`> Skrzyp: dobry z ciebie chómanista ;)
<Skrzyp> nom, chómań informatyk jak sto pięćdziesiąt
<Skrzyp> Ej, znowu sie arch przy instalacji wypierdolil
<Wilczek`> W dokumentacji Archa jest napisane, że trzeba być szczególnie nieudolnym, żeby schrzanić instalację :P
<Skrzyp> :P
<winter> Wilczek`: ten instalator od pewnego czasu tak ma, ostatnio nie chciał mi zrobić netinstala
<Skrzyp> Wilczek`: Sie pakiety nie zainstalowały, a się tylko pobrały
<Skrzyp> winter: jak wybierzesz w bootoptsach polskie locale, to się nie chce partycić
<Admc`> E: Package 'w32codecs' has no installation candidate
<Admc`> wtf
<Skrzyp> To znaczy, że trzeba sobie kupić nowe óbądó
<Wilczek`> On ma Kóbóńtó
<Skrzyp> no to kóbółóbódóbóńtó
<Skrzyp> :D
<Wilczek`> :D
<Wilczek`> Ostatnio na Archu mmaker wsadził mi Pacmana do Games --> Arcade :D
<Skrzyp> no mi też
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> A jest "growa" wersja pacmana
<tar-gz> Kto ma z Was gnome3?
<Skrzyp> zamiast paska postępu ma tekie [C o o o o o o ]
<Skrzyp> tar-gz: Nikt, wszyscy wiedzą, że to syf
<BlessJah> Wilczek`: a jaką komendę do pacmana dopisał?
<Skrzyp> pacman -V :P
<Skrzyp> dobra, zarządzam reboota
<termi> s
<Admc`> na czym polega bisect?
<Admc`> w gicie
<Admc`> bo poprosili mnie żeby zrobił bisecta i sprawdził który commit spieprzył OpenGL
<tar-gz> ;]
<Wilczek`> brzmi jak sekta bi
<tar-gz> No właśnie!
<Admc`> lol
<Skrzyp> Admc`: znaczy że dzielisz sobie gita
<Skrzyp> i robisz własnego tymczasa
 * Wilczek` wacks Admc` with baseball bat for a home run
<Admc`> O.o
<Wilczek`> O.o
<Skrzyp> O.o
<Admc`> coś ty odwalił?
<Wilczek`> JedIRC ma dużo tajemniczych funkcji :D
<Wizard> tar-gz, ja mam gnome3
<Wilczek`> Na stos!
<Skrzyp> spalić!
<Wizard> mnie? :>
<Wilczek`> Tak
<tar-gz> Wizard: ile Ci  to ramu żre?
<Skrzyp> tak, kij małpkę
<Wizard> tar-gz, a jak zmierzyć?
<Wizard> w sensie jakoś precyzyjnie
<tar-gz> free -m mi pokaż.
<Wizard> hmm
<Skrzyp> o kurwa
<tar-gz> Jak nie masz 5mln poodpalanych procesów.
<Skrzyp> u mnie słońce
<Skrzyp> ładnie świeci
<Skrzyp> a tu nagle deszcz
<tar-gz> ogóle zużycie w trakcie pracy mi potrzebne.
<Wizard> http://wklej.org/id/559171/
<Skrzyp> i nawer się ciemno nie zrobiło
<Wizard> tar-gz, mam właśnie
<Wizard> qtcreator, nokia simulator, fireśmeks z kilkunastoma zakładkami i banshee
<tar-gz> Wizard: to i tak nie dla mnie.
<Skrzyp> nokia simulator?
<tar-gz> Nie na mój kalkulator.
<Wizard> mhm
<tar-gz> Nie mam tyle ramu, żeby się tym pobawić.
<Wizard> no nie wiem, 1G powinno starczyć śmiało
<Wizard> wcale jakoś dużo nie je, tak na oko
<tar-gz> ja mam 1Gb
<Wizard> gnome-shell zjada 138MB teraz, nautilus z kilkoma zakładkami 12, gvfsy łącznie może z 5 MB dconfy i nne demony jakieś może 20-30MB (szacunkowo)
<Wizard> nie ma tragedii
<pure> hej :D
<pure> Kurde , mam prosbe do was, wie ktos jak zmienic zasady pisania  polskich znakow?
<BlessJah> pure: to chyba do rady języka polskiego musisz napisać
<pure> np. C + ' = Ć
<BlessJah> ale nigdy się nie zastanawiałem nad tym
<pure> zamiasat LALT + C
<BlessJah> pure: będzie ciężko, LALT (nie RALT?) to modyfikator, ' to nie modyfikator
<pure> zartownis ;d
<pure> sorki , RALT
<pure> by było Ć trzeba RATL + C ,a ja chce jak Windows 7 , czyli C + ' ^^
<BlessJah> win7 tak ma???
<pure> bynajmniej ja tam na Windows 7 mialem :)
<pure> Kurde, lipka , zaś bd musial' sie' przywyczaić  do RALT
<Wizard> pure, musiałbyś mapę klawiatury zrobić, ale będzie to trudne
<Wizard> znaczy może być trudne, bo nie wiem jak miałoby działać c + '
<Wizard> że jak naraz naciśniesz?
<pure> C + ' = Ć
<Wizard> ale jak plus? kuwa
<pure> tzn , zmieniło by na tp d
<Wizard> po kolei, na raz?
<pure> nie nie czekaj
<pure> np napisze C ,  dodam ' i zmieni się na Ć
<pure> C'
<Wizard> uuu, panie :D
<pure> zmieni się na Ć, tak mam na Win 7
<pure> Z'' = Ź . Z' = Ż
<Wizard> raz, każdy programista zastrzeliłby za coś takiego
<pure> Dlaczego ? :D
<Wilczek`> println ('tekst')
<Wizard> a = 'a na końcu c'
<Wizard> i build error
<pure> :D
<pure> spoko :D
<Wizard> dwa, da się odwrotnie
<Wizard> najpierw ' potem c robi c
<Wilczek`> b = 'ciebie coś boli'
<Wilczek`> :P
<Wizard> na domyślnej mapie martwym klawisz od tego, to alt+;
<pure> 'c = ć ? , też tak może być , ile związane z ' było :P bo mnie szlag trafia jak pisac' musze' z raltem
<Wizard> ratuje cię jeszcze compose key
<Wizard> ale nie wiem, czy na bank :)
<pure> Spoko , po googluje za tym
<Wizard> w życiu nie widziałem takiej wariackiej mapy klawiatury
<Wizard> pogoogluj
<pure> ta? zainstaluj windows 7 , ja tak mam xD :P
<pure> e i ~ daje znak Ełro :D
<Dreadlish> nei
<Wilczek`>  
<pure> ale na tamtej  hehe :D
<Dreadlish>   
<pure> wie ktos gdzie jest  w Xubuntu ustawienia Audio , kompletnie ich nie widze
<Wizard> w menu, w multimedia chyba
<Wizard> znaczy tam jest podgłaszanie na bank
<pure> no jest coś , mi chodzi o to że na skype nie nadaje ani na ts
<pure> a w ustawieniach wszystko ok
<pure> kurde no
<pure> dzwonie do echo123 , po nagranie wiadomosci oko słychać -.-
<pure> Karta dźwiękowa : HDA ATI SB ( Alsa mixer), ide w google :P
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłł
<pure> Ludki " Ten pakiet ma złą jakość "
<tar-gz> PoKrAk:  o/
<pure> Instalacja tego pakietu, narusza standardy jakościowe i nie jest dozwolona. To działanie mogłoby wywołać poważne problemy z działaniem komputera. Skontaktuj się z dostawcą pliku pakietu, dołączając poniższe szczegóły.
<pure> I to ze strony producenta....
<Wilczek`> `botek
<pure> Czy jak zignoruje ,to system moze przestać działać?
<Wilczek`> Zignoruj
<Wilczek`> Czasami tak jest, ale nic się nie dzieje
<pure> aa ok
<pure> Czym to spowodowane jest?
<Wilczek`> Zauważyłem, że dzieje się tak przy paczkach pakowanych za pomocą dpkg -b, ale mogę się mylić
<pure> yhym, zresztą starowniki do druku wrzuciłem za pomoca --force , bo architektura się nie zgadzała, to moge zaryzykować Ignorując
<Wilczek`> Daj wynik polecenia uname -p
<pure> pure@GA-MA785GT-UD3H:~$ uname -p
<pure> x86_64
<Wilczek`> A, dobrze
<pure> :)
<Wilczek`> Myślałem, że wcisnąłeś sterownik 64-bit na 32-bit :D
<pure> Nie nie :D , taki głupi nie jestem :D
<pure> Windows 7 tez miałem X64
<Wilczek`> Ja nic takiego nie powiedziałem ;P
<pure> spoko :)
<pure> ale zdarzają się tacy :D
<pure> teraz chyba pakuje się razem X64 + X86 w 1 .deb
<DaZ> raczej ni
<tar-gz> Hmmm, zastanawiam się czasemc zy visty sobie nie ściagnac
<Wilczek`> O.O
<DaZ> kupić*
<DaZ> <:
<Wilczek`> 1) Zwariowałeś
<Wilczek`> 2) Jesteś sadomasochistą
<Wilczek`> Niepotrzebne skreślić :P
<tar-gz> Windows jak windowłs
<Wilczek`> Taaa
<Wilczek`> XP był niezły, 7 jest niezła, ale Vista to najgorszy stwór Microsoft'u
<pure> Vista to OS dla idiotów , wiem co mówię
<termi> to chyba windows me nie znales
<DaZ> vista tez nie jest zła
<DaZ> prawie to samo co 7 - fajny taskbar [;
<Wilczek`> "Co mówi kobieta lekkich obyczajów po nocy spędzonej z B. Gatesem? - Wiesz Bill, ty to jesteś i micro i soft"
<Wilczek`> Taki suchar na dziś :D
<tar-gz> Tylko,  czemu  ta wista zajmuje  3gb ...
<DaZ> tylko 3?
<Wilczek`> TYLKO 3GB?!
<Wilczek`> Chyba na płycie
<Wilczek`> ...
<pure> :D
<pure> święta racja... tylko na płycie
<pure> a nawet 1gb w dobrej kompresji :D
<Wilczek`> 4,99MB przy pomocy KGB Archiver :P
<tar-gz> Tak, o *.iso mi chodziło.
<DaZ> Wilczek`: paq
<DaZ> 4.0G    WINXP/
<tar-gz> XP mi się popsuł kurde :/
<DaZ> durr
<Wizard> jak używacie jakichś śmiesznych łindołsów, to się nie dziwcie
<DaZ> a jakie sa niesmieszne? >:
<pure> Kurde wiem jaki jest problem , Skype widzie Mica na Front Mic ,a w Mic nadaje na Rear Mic
<pure> Windiws 95 nie jest śmieszny .... i stabilny... .^^
<pure> chociaż win 3.11 był udany
<pure> ha  jestes koksem D
<Wilczek`> 3.11 był super
<Wilczek`> Szkoda, że to tylko GUI dla DOS'a
<Wizard> no i co z tego, działał
<Wizard> shpaq, po co ci voice tutaj?
<Wizard> ty nie masz czasem opa na #g-pl?
<shpaq> Wizard: mam
<shpaq> i na frinołdzie i na ircnecie
<shpaq> opa dać nie chesz to chociaż krzyż będę niósł
<shpaq> kaganek oświaty
<Axoji> Witajcie. Po rza pierwszy tu jestem....Ja siê zabieram do pierwszej instalacji ubuntu.... Mam dwa dyski. Wiem ¿e najpier muszê zrobiæ z wind± porz±dek. Ale siê zapytam. Nie bêdzie ¿adnych dziwnych problemów? Dio tego ubuntu, a tablety graficzne (bamboo fun pen&touth S) - dzia³aæ bêdzie?
<shpaq> google it
<Axoji> ta jest....
<Axoji> sk±d wiedzia³am ¿e tak bêdzie?
<pure> zmien se kodowanie na utf8
<termi> nie bedzie zadnych problemow przy 2 dyskach
<Axoji> już. przepraszam, zapomniałam o zmianie tego (durnego) domyślnego ustawienia.
<shpaq> dobrze mieć recode fallback na iso
<shpaq> ;D
<Wilczek`> Axoji: Bamboo to od Wacoma, nie?
<Axoji> tiak.
<Wilczek`> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Wilczek`> Sterowniki :)
<termi> Axoji: prezrzuc z jednego dysku te wazne dane na drugi i na jednym sobie ubuntu zainstaluj
<termi> i wszytko bedzie smigac :)
<Axoji> termi:wiem, tak chcę zrobić. Ale chciałam być pewna że nie będzie problemów
<termi> nie bedzie ja tez tak mam
<termi> :)
<termi> i wszytko dziala
<termi> :)
<Axoji> Wilczek`:dziękować. mam nadzieję że będzie działać.
<Wilczek`> Axoji: Jak przy okazji się spotkamy to mi powiesz czy te sterowniki działają, bo mam zamiar niedługo kupić ich tablet :)
<Quintasan> Działają
<termi> no to sie nie spotkacie ;)
<Wilczek`> :D
<Axoji> A kto to wie. :)
<Wilczek`> :)
<pure> uuu  ,a pisze że TeamSpeak 3 działa na Linux ,a tu dupa... zbugowany
<Quintasan> Co nie działa?
<Axoji> ja zapewne niedługo was pytaniami zawalać będę... Jak się ściągnie wszystko do końca i w końcu zainstaluję. :)
 * Quintasan przed chwilą skończył gadać na TS3
<pure> Podałem nik , i miałem wybrać opcje mówienia - WYkrywanie głosu , lub Voice Activation
<pure> sorki , wybrałem PTT
<pure> Push to talk
<termi> hahahha
<pure> i klikam " Begin test "
<pure> i jak naisłem shft... program się wyłaczył :P
<pure> sam
<termi> :)
<Quintasan> A próbowałeś drugi raz?
<Quintasan> Jak to samo to zgłoś błąd do TeamSpeaka a nie nam narzekasz
<pure> No to ide zgłosić :D
 * Quintasan nigdy nie rozumiał skąd developer ma widzieć że jest błąd jak nikomu się nie chce zgłosić
<pure> bo juz 4 i 5 raaz się wyłaczł ;d
<Wizard> Axoji, pytaj śmiało ;)
<pure> jak będzie " Naruszenie ochrony pamięci " po angielsku  :P, bo taki błąd wyskoczył po kliku  na 'Begin test'
<drakhan> translate.google.pl
<Wizard> zazwyczaj Segmentation fault
<Wizard> znaczy taki jest to przetłumaczone w glibcu
<Wizard> :>
<pure> ok
<Wizard> kojarzy ktoś jak się nazywa paczka z pluginem edycji qml dla qt-creatora?
<Wizard> :D
<Axoji> A żebyście wiedzieli... Tylko jeszcze musi się sciągnąć obraz... A z moim aktualnym systemem wytrzymanie półtorej godziny bez awarii jest... trudne. Trzymajcie kciuki coby się udało! Jeszcze godzina...
<termi> a co do TS3 mumble wyprobujcie :P
<Wizard> Axoji, myślę, że nie trzeba trzymać kciuków
<DaZ> wget -c i ciagniesz [;
<Wizard> on pewnie na windowsie to ściąga
<DaZ> na windowsie tez ciagne wgetem
<Axoji> ona.
<DaZ> :f
<DaZ> w internecie nie ma kobiet
<Axoji> tak, na windzie. niestety muszę....
<Axoji> Jestem ja.
<DaZ> nie jesteś
<DaZ> >:
<Wizard> ona, przepraszam ;)
<Wizard> DaZio, nie ma?
<DaZ> niestety.
<Wizard> co za różnica
<pure> w necie są ONI i ONI-ONE Tranweztyci
<Wizard> co, inną czcionkę sobie mam na nią ustawić, czy co?
<DaZ> fonta >:
<DaZ> i na mnie możesz dingbaty ♥
<lisu> cya
<Wizard> lisu, o/
<Axoji>  starczy po prostu zapamiętać... i się zwracać po ludzku.
<Wilczek`> :D
<Wizard> Axoji, używałaś wcześniej jakiegoś linuksa?
<PoKrAk> hmm tak sie zastanawiam i mysle
<PoKrAk> mam serwerek z ktorym łącze sie zdalnym pulpitem zasysam sobie czasem jakieś aviki i zastanawiam sie jak online mozna by było te filmiki ogladac zeby ich po sieci nie zasysac
<Wilczek`> Przez VNC?
<PoKrAk> moze byc vnc
<DaZ> technicznie to i tak je zasysasz tym vnc chyba :f
<Axoji> jeszcze nie. porostu już mnie winda doprowadziła do zbyt wielkiej rozpaczy i postanowiłam spełnić swoje groźby i się przesiąść nareszcie...
<DaZ> jaki admin taki system >:
<Wizard> DaZ, ty masz jakiś kompleks dzisiaj? :>
<pure> Admin idzie na dno wraz ze swoim systemem.
<Wizard> to już utopcem jestem
<DaZ> Wizard: ja nie mam, tak tylko mówie, ze mnie zaden system nigdy sie nie psuł
<DaZ> więc wielkiego skoku jakości na tym ubuntu miec nie będzie >:
<Wizard> DaZ, może i nie..
<m477> zna sie ktos na openoffice?
<DaZ> chyba, ze ten windows sie sypie od sprzętu
<DaZ> ale wtedy też nie będzie >:
<m477> chce podzielic komorke na pol i zrobic tlo na dwa kolory, da sie?
<Wizard> m477, w czym? w calcu?
<Axoji> em. to z tym jaki admin taki system było do mnie? Ja z moją windą już jestem pod dnem. Pod dnem... Nawet łopatą się dokopać nie mogę niżej... I chce się pozbyć wszelkich dzieł pana g. z maszyny. Która też się sypie, prawdę powiedziawszy. No, zostałam doprowadzona do ostateczności. A poza tym co ze mnie za admin? ja w tym roku gimnazjum skończyłam... Ale windy mam dość.... Ja chcę mieć nareszcie normalny system.
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> tylko nie przesadź, bo potem pójdziesz na informatykę i będziesz jedyną laską na roku
<m477> Wizard: tak
<Wizard> m477, to nie wiem :>
<pure> u mnie w szkole pracuje się na Windows 95 , co chcesz dobry system :D
<m477> Wizard: a w czym wiesz
<Axoji> ymmm... ja od dawna mam zamiar iść kiedyś na informatykę....
<Wizard> we writerze bym zrobił może
<Wizard> Axoji, lol
<Axoji> a bycie jedną na roku może być przyjemne. ;)
<pure> powiadam, kobieta informatyk, jest jak Świnka Morska....
<Axoji> ani świnka, ani morska, tak?
<pure> ^^
<pure> nie ja to powiedziałem
<pure> , sama to powiedziałaś :D
<Axoji> znam to powiedzonko... ale w tylu sprawach jestem wyjątkiem że tu też pewnie będę. ;)
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> nie wiem dlaczego niby
<Wizard> moja żona pisze w javie i jakoś jej to wychodzi
<PoKrAk> z jakim komunikatem mnie killem ??
<lisu> PoKrAk: Użytkownik PoKrAk opuścił pokój (quit: Read error: Operation timed out).
<Wizard> lisu, ty nie miałeś iść gdzieś?
<lisu> poszedłem i wróciłem, zapomniałem nastawić kopie
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> Axoji, to ty masz 14 lat i już wiesz co w życiu będziesz robić?
<Axoji> mam 16 lat... Napisałam - skończyłam gimnazjum.
<Wizard> ah, myślałem, że dopiero
<Mamut> 16 lat dobry wiek ]:->
<Wizard> eh, liceum, liceum
<Wizard> mama prała, gotowała, piwo już sprzedawali
<Axoji> się zacznie od września...
<Mamut> oj tam oj tam
<Wilczek`> Znacie jakieś odtwarzacze BluRay na Linuksa?
<pure> z tego co wiem jest kilka ale są niby płatne....
<Wilczek`> Jakieś konkretne nazwy?
<Wizard> Wilczek`, pojęcia nie mam :)
<pure> kurde, nie pamiętam. Kumpla zapytam , on jeździ na samych krajcowanych
<pure> wiem że do nagrywania płyt używam Nero 4
<pure> używa*
<Mamut> Axoji, sama z wlasnej woli ubuntu?
<Axoji> tak, sama, z własnej woli.
<pure> Kurde, dziwne... wszystkie programi czasami mi się same zamykają... no...
<pure> moze pakiety są uszkodzone jakieś o.O
<Axoji> a mi się nie zawiesiło i nareszcie mam ściągnięte. :D
<Axoji> Teraz tylko żeby nero działało i nagrać się udało.
<Mamut> a po Ci nero ? :D uzyj k3b albo brasero :)
<termi> Mamut: na windzie ?
<Axoji> akurat ner mam na maszynie. ;)
<Axoji> *oro
<Axoji> *nero
<Wizard> nie chce mi się
<Axoji> i naprawić(wyczyścić) kalwiaturę muszę.
<termi> ja tam na windzie do wypalania obrazow uzywam cdburnerxp :)
<Wilczek`> Wie ktoś jak na karcie NVIDIA zrobić klonowanie obrazu? Tzn. mam laptopa i do niego podłączony telewizor. Chcę, żeby obraz na telewizorze był ten sam co na laptopie (klonowanie).
<Wizard> xrandr wykrywa telewizor?
<Wilczek`> Telewizor jest wykryty, obraz na nim jest, ale jest jako osobny monitor
<termi> nie masz tam nigdzie clone cos tam
<termi> ?
<Matan[M]> bry
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/zYt/linki/
<Wizard> okno "Ekrany"
<termi> i ten sam obraz na wszytkich mnitorach
<Wizard> mhm
<Wilczek`> W nvidia-settings jest wykryty, ale Monitory wyświetla jeden nieznany ekran
<Wizard> o_O
<Mamut> windows 7 ma fajny ficzer, jak masz wlaczony UAC,  nagrywanie wymaga praw admina ;)
<Wizard> pamiętam, jak 7 lat temu się windziarze ze mnie śmiali, że muszę jako root nagrywać..
<Admc`> na xp wszystko robisz jako "root"
<Wizard> niekoniecznie, ale domyślnie tak
<Wizard> dlatego nie używałem xp :)
<Admc`> 90% osób zostawia domyślne ustawinia
<Admc`> ustawienia*
<Wizard> myślę, że więcej
<Axoji> No i zawisł. Ale się ściągnąć na szczęście zdążyło. :)
<Axoji> idę, nagrywam tę płytkę...
<pure> Wie ktoś gdzie w systemie plików znajdują się programy? ( coś jak Windowsowskie C:/Program Files/
<en0x> w wine?
<pure> w pingwinie
<pure> thunder bird ma buga, jak klikam w jakiś link z piczty
<pure> poczty
<pure> to chce wybierać program
<Wizard> pure, binarki są w /usr/bin, /bin, /usr/local/bin, /usr/sbin, /sbin
<Wizard> czasem jeszcze w innych miejscach
<pure> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/zrzutekranu-08072011-154437.php
<Wizard> pure, programy trzymają pliki w wielu miejscach. zapoznaj się z dokumentem opisującym FHS
<termi> no wybierasz program ktory ma linka otworzyc firefox opera chrome
<pure> a z d.... mam wybrać?
<Wizard> są w /usr/bin
<pure> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/zrzutekranu-08072011-154805.php
<Wizard> btw, przy przesiadce z windows nie unikniesz myślenia i czytania
<pure> widze ;P
<termi> wcisniej ta strzlalke w lewo obok katalogu pure
<pure> ok mam już
<Wizard> albo 'System plików'
<pure> firefox ustawiłem , kurde ;P
<Wizard> weekend ;)
<termi> <klaszcze>
 * Wizard ucieka do domu
<Wizard> cześć
<termi> czesc
<pure> jka wy to robicie "* Wizard ucieka do domu "?
<pure> jak*
<termi> pisz przed tym co chcesz napisac /me
 * pure nice
<pure>  ^^
<Axoji> to nawet ja wiem...
<termi> Axoji: nie wszyscy wszytko wiedza :P
<anemus> na gadu czy fajanschat to zbędne
<pure> Axoji , Windowsiarze używają Chatów  i GG ,a Linuksiarze IRC ;P ew. Jabbera
<termi> windowsiarze tez irca uzywaja
<Axoji> em... ja używałam windy i używam IRCów... czy to normalne?
<pure> a funkcja /me nie zawsze wszędzie działa
<pure> Nie , nie znam Windowsiarze z moich znajomych którzy używają IRC ^^, (152 osoby), w 96% z nich nie wie co to IRC.
<anemus> Axoji: po prostu jesteś kosmitą/ką
<termi> pure: widac obracasz sie w zlych kregach :P
<Axoji> kosmitką. hm, bardzo prawdopodobne. :)
<pure> :d
<Axoji> złe kręgi też.
<pure> TYLKO 1 z nich siedzi na Pingwinie , a 5-6 osób wie co to IRC
<termi>  co to pingwin ;)
<anemus> termi: ptak nielot...
<pure> chodź znam kilku maniaków bsd :D
<pure> i nie wiedzą nicze innego poza consolką ..... a X'y to zło wcielone xD
<pure> widzą*
<pure> niczego*
<anemus> pure: a fe, zadawać się z satanistami
<Mamut> ja mam bsd i mam xy na nim
<Mamut> fbsd dokladnie
<Mamut> jako domowy serwer sluzy
<pure> Spoko , ale u mnie 2 kolegów , bez Xów jeżdzą
<Wilczek`> Polać im!
<Mamut> to cos jak seks z ręką
<Mamut> też mozna
<Mamut> ale po co
<pure> grają , słuchają muzy , surfują
<Wilczek`> Bo sprawia przyjemność
<Wilczek`> :P
<termi> seks?
<termi> owszem
<Wilczek`> Brak X'ów też :P
<Mamut> dobra bajera na laski
<Wilczek`> Mi to nie potrzebne :D
<anemus> hyh, ja czasem używam w3m,
<Mamut> prad mi z chaty zabrali
<Mamut> banda decydentow i złodziei
<anemus> Mamut: rachunki się płaci, a nie używa do podcierania tylnej części ciała
<Mamut> aaa to trzeba bylo tak odrazu
<tar-gz> Bawił się ktoś razor-qt?
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> uzywa ktos na linux wtf ?
<DaZ> yyy?
 * DaZ sobie sciaga
<pure> ?
<pure> What the Terrible Failure?
<foreste> komunikator wtf
<DaZ> y
<DaZ> community/wtf 20071004-3
<DaZ>     Ancronym dictionary
<DaZ> ? >:
 * DaZ tam zna tylko wtw
<pure> a nie czasem WTW?
<foreste>  mi w oknie pisze wtf
<DaZ> saus.
<pure> ....
<pure> wtw jest tylko na winde..., o komukatorze wtf nie słyszałem , nie widziałęm
<foreste> a w instalce pisze wtw
<pure> wtw jest na winde tylko
<DaZ> facepalm.org :f
<DaZ> wtw jest fajne, ale na windowsie
<DaZ> tutaj pewnie nawet nie działa bo sie sra cos z kontrolkami ie, czy czego to uzywa do wyswietlania rozmów
<pure> N o i wyjasnione
<Wilczek`> ?
 * DaZ sobie sprawdza czy po 6 latach rozwoju wine wreszcie działa nawet tu
<DaZ> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1072330/snapshot689.png
<DaZ> fajn [;
<Wilczek`> xD
<pure> xd
<DaZ> iks de.
<Wilczek`> Wie ktoś może co zrobić, jak otwieram grupę roboczą, wybieram komputer to prosi mnie o nazwę użytkownika i hasło
<Wilczek`> Podaję nazwę użytkownika
<Wilczek`> ale
<Wilczek`> hasła nie ma
<Wilczek`> Co zrobić?
<en0x> wcisnac enter
<Wilczek`> Nic nie daje
<Wilczek`> Nadal chce hasło
<pure> pewnie windows?
<pure> załóz hasło
<pure> na chwile
<pure> a potem je zdejmij
<lisu> mount /brain /kark/czaska
<Wilczek`> Nie, XP
<pure> XP to raczej Windows....
<Wilczek`> A, sorry
<pure> jak chcesz wejść na jakiego kolwiek Windowsa..
<Wilczek`> Przeczytałem "pewnie windows7"
<pure> to użydkownik musi mieć hasło
<Wilczek`> ;)
<pure> bez hasła nie wpiści
<pure> załóż na windowsie hasło , a potem spróbój jeszcze raz
<Wilczek`> Aż tak tego nie potrzebuje, żeby iść do drugiego pokoju
 * Wilczek` = leń
<Wilczek`> :D
<Wizard> cześć
<Wilczek`> Hej :)
 * pure uważa że Wilczek słabo zna Windowsa
<Wilczek`> O.O
<Wilczek`> BUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Wilczek`> rotfl
<Wilczek`> lol
<Wilczek`> lol2
 * Wizard uważa, że tutaj nie ma to żadnego znaczenia
<pure> bardzo konstruktywna odpowiedź :D
<Dreadlish> pierziele te burze
<Wilczek`> O.o
<Wilczek`> To jakaś gwara?
 * pure uważa , że gdyby nie miało, to by Wilczek wiedział :D.
<Wilczek`> Co wiedział?
<Wizard> znajomość windows na tym kanale jest wręcz zbędna
<Wizard> nie zaśmieca głowy
<Wilczek`> Pytanie dotyczy Linuksa, nie Windowsa
<pure> Ale łaczysz się do Windowsa :D
<Wizard> po smb?
<Wizard> smb ssie
<Wilczek`> Tak
<pure> No... :P wiec pytanie jest o winde
<Wilczek`> Windę mam w małym palcu. Pytanie jest o Linuksa, bo między Windowsami nigdy nie pytało o nazwę użytkownika i hasł
<Wilczek`> *hasło
<pure> nie pierdziel głupot
<Wizard> no to ci za bardzo nie pomogę, Wilczek`
<Wizard> nie znam się na smb
<pure> a to nie prawda, Windows do Windows wołał o hasło, jedynie jak jest jakiś katalog zazanaczony  jako " Publiczny" to pokaze tylko to co jest publiczne
<pure> po wiecej musisz i tak podac login i haslo
<pure> któregos
<pure> z uzydkownika systemu
<pure> do windowsa zawsze podajesz login i hasło, wyjątek to katalogi publiczne
<pure> które zostały udsotepnione w sieci
<Wilczek`> O.o
<Wilczek`> Windows - WIndows
<Wilczek`> Wyświetla tylko foldery, które są zaznaczone jako udostępnione (udział)
<pure> i są publiczne, każdy ma do nich dostep
<pure> lub  kiedyś wpisałes hasło i login i dałeś zapamiętaj , to nie pyta..
<Wilczek`> A gdy udostępnię np. partycję traktowaną przez Windowsa jako C, i spróbuję wejść do Documents and Settings z drugiego komputera to tylko wywalał brak dostępu
<pure> z Liniksa może być tak, np. ze jako pierwsze chce się logować , w celu dostępu do całego udostepnione asortymentu
<Wizard> ha, 2:0
<Wizard> :)
<pure> dla kogo?, kto z kim gra?
<Wilczek`> Grają w "Co? G*wno, 1:0 dla mnie" :D
<Wizard> liga światowa, Bułgaria - Włochy, Bułgarzy wygrywają
<Wizard> wczoraj Polacy dali dupy z Włochami, to się dzisiaj modlą o zwycięstwo Bułgarii
<Wilczek`> lol
<Wizard> jak na razie jest dobrze ;)
<Wizard> podejrzewam, że dziś flaga Bułgarii była w Gdańsku chodliwym towarem
<pure> tak jak  " hey, Ad! - Co? - Gówno 1:0 Dla mnie ( na bluzce napis : Admin)" ^^
<pure> Ciekawe ile osób zrozumiało
<Wilczek`> Komixxy.pl - regulamin -.-
<Wilczek`> :P
<Skrzyp> Yy... Ma ktoś może namiary na jakąś ładną czcionkę o stałej szerokości z polskimi znakami?
<pure> Times new roman ( żart)
<Skrzyp> pure: serio się pytam
<Wilczek`> Terminus
<Wilczek`> :)
<Skrzyp> najlepiej rastrową, żeby nie hintowała przy 8py.
<Skrzyp> *py.
<Skrzyp> Pt*
<Skrzyp> Wilczek`: no wiesz, terminusa mam na tty
<Skrzyp> i mi się przejadł
<pure> miski
<Skrzyp> ?
<pure> wie ktos jak wyprowadzic Japonska KANE?
<Wilczek`> O.o
<Skrzyp> Co?
<Skrzyp> metoda wejsciowa
<Skrzyp> prawym na pole tekstowe
<Skrzyp> i input method
<Wilczek`> Писзе по росыйку :Д
<Skrzyp> :P
<pure> wlasnie to
<pure> ;]
<Skrzyp> pieprzony Terminator
<Skrzyp> nie mam opcji
<pure> 您好  dziala :D
<Skrzyp> w XChacie jest
<Skrzyp> Ale byki u mnie
<Wilczek`> Zażółć gęślą jaźń
<Wilczek`> No, działa spowrotem
<Skrzyp> Pchnąć w tę łódź jeża i óśm skrzyń fig
<Skrzyp> [tekst domyślny GNU :]
<pure> tylko ciekawi dlacze w ubis da sie tylko chinski po przen pinyin .... a ja chce Japonski xD kurde
<Quintasan> pure: ibus
<Quintasan> ibus-anthy dokładnie
<pure> mam takie mozliwosci ( xim , ibus, lo-gtk, - th-gtk , th-xim) , wybralem ibus, ale da sie tylko Chinski wprowadzac
<Mamut> хдасафцвга
<Mamut> hyhy
<pure> Mamut ? w ibus?
<pure> rzucasz znaczkami ?
<pure> znaczy Cyrylem
<Mamut> no ba
<pure> Kurde, jak to robicie?
<pure> ja mam ibusa włączonego
<Mamut> its a kind of magic
<pure> coś źle robie
<Mamut> stan przed kompem
<Mamut> krzyknij
<Mamut> "alahmora"
<Mamut> i bedzie dzialac
<Wilczek`> Pᐃᔅzę ᐳ eᔅᑭᒻᔅᐅ :D
<Wilczek`> Zauważyliście, że np.: w cyrylicy i eskimoskim niektóre dwa znaki koło siebie zamienia na jeden inny?
<pure> Klikam "Programy -> ustawienia -> Menager ustawień -> Klawiatura -> Układ -> i dodałem sobie Japoński Kana
<Wizard> nie, nie zauważyliśmy
<Mamut> w cyrlicy to poprostu cenzura kgb
<pure> potem LALT + LSHIFT , by zmienic i nic sie nie dzieje...
<Wilczek`> lol
<Mamut> pewnei przypadkiem piszesz cos na putnia
<Mamut> i zmienia ci na piesni pochwalne
<Wizard> ja używam ru -variant phonetic
<Wilczek`> No :D
<Wilczek`> A jak włączyć niemiecki?
<pure> здрацтвуйтие
<pure> !
<pure> товарищ!
<pure> sz długo szukałem :D
<Wizard> pure, здравствуйте*
<gtriderxc> full satan:)
<pure> sorki ;d
<Wizard> 3:0
<Wizard> LOL
<pure> こんにちは。
<pure> 元気ですか. Działa :D
<Wizard> o, nawet dobrze napisałeś :)
<pure> Dziwne że w j.polskim waly byki jak leci ,a po japońku nie robie :D
<pure> poprostu ... kaną fajniej się pisze :D
<Wizard> hmm, też lubiłem
<Wizard> ale już niewiele pamiętam
<Wizard> akurat to co napisałeś chyba ogarniam ;)
<pure> kiedyś jeszcze w Romanji pisałem , ostatnio trenuję tylko kaną :)
<pure> Kon'nichiwa , Genkidesu ka ^^
<pure> czyt. koniciła , gankideska ;P. ( chyba wiadomo)
<Wizard> ale hmm, od języków są #japanese - bardzo sympatyczny kanał, mają bota od przekładania kanji na kanę i słownika i pomagaja i tłumaczą
<Wizard> ta
<Wizard> czyli zgadłem
<Wizard> ;P
<pure> ^^
<pure> Ostatnio w dobie internetu Kanji wymierają
<Wizard> hmm, do tego jest w ubuntu kiten (i jakieś jego gtkowe wersje)
<Wizard> i masz jisho.org
<pure> Spróbuję coś po koreańsku nakrychlać , o ile pamiętam jeszcze hangul....
<Wizard> ale to w gedicie proponuję
<pure> Koreaµskich niechce mi wyprowadzać
<pure> Korea -> kr104
<pure> nie wiem , koreańskie nie wyprowadza
<pure> tylko Nippońskie ;d i Ruskie
<pure> wiecie co mnie wnerwie w Xubuntu ? , że panel sterowanie jest w ch.... ograniczony.... niema nawet jak dodac język
<Wilczek`> Właśnie zaktualizowałem KDE do wersji 4.6.5 ^^
<lisu> a wiecie co mnie wkurwia? wkurwa mnie to ze na swiecie chodzi tyle tempych chujów, co nie sprawdzili, nie przeczytali, a pierdolą.
<julek> Wizard: o/
<Mamut> i potem biora sie chorby weneryczne
<Mamut> od tego pierdolenia
<Wizard> julek, cześć
<Wizard> lisu++
<Wizard> julek, jesteś już tam gdzieś? :P
<julek> Wizard: no na miejscu;)
<julek> jestem skazany na putty i winxp;)
<julek> dzisiaj rano przyjechalem
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> duże miasto?
<julek> w sumie nie spalem...
<lisu> julek: putty to ostatni bastion linucha pod windowsem
<julek> jechaem od wczoraj od 5:20 do dzisiaj ok 8:00
<lisu> spałeś cos?
<julek> no wlasnie nie
<lisu> kurde wytrwały z ciebie zawodnik
<Wizard> :)
<julek> Wizard: i caly dzien laze i cos pije;)
 * lisu browara pije
<julek> przed poludniem 3 piwa - w sumie postawily mnie na nogi
<jacekowski> picie przed poludniem to alkoholizm
<julek> zaplacilem za jedno - pozniej 2 w innym barze, na koszt firmy;)
<julek> pozniej jakies winko do obiadu
<lisu> i wódeczka na kolacje
<julek> no i ten ichni bimber:)
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: jeżeli budzisz się i czujesz że ten dzień będzie chujowy, najeb się przed śniadaniem
<Matan[M]> :)
<Wizard> :)
<julek> ale symbolicznie dwa kieliszeczki
<lisu> i flaszke
<Wizard> po studencku!
<Wizard> pacierza i wódki nie odmawiam nigdy ;)
<Wilczek`> lol
<lisu> x)
<julek> w sumie to zmeczony jestem, ale siadlem zeby zobaczyc co sie w swiecie dzieje
<jacekowski> Wizard: od kiedy ty masz opa?
<julek> Wizard: wlasnie?
<Wilczek`> I shpaq
<jacekowski> uff
<jacekowski> nie ma
<jacekowski> juz sie balem
<jacekowski> ale to tylko ktos mu tak dal
<Wilczek`> Jak to nie?
<jacekowski> nie ma go na access liscie
<lisu> o właśnie jacekowski dobrze ze jesteś mam sprawę, można prv?
<jacekowski> no ale szybko
<jacekowski> bo ja zaraz na irlandzkiego browara ide
<Wizard> jacekowski, julek, od dziś
<Wizard> i chyba będę na access liście
<julek> heh... no i dobrze
<Wizard> julek, nie wiem, Stirlitz coś dzisiaj mówił
<Wizard> ale nie wiem, czy to przyklepane itd
<ntat> Czołem
<Wizard> plecami
<ntat> Można jakoś bez odinstalowywania, zamienić Pulseaudio na Alse?
<Wizard> pfff
<Wizard> co ma jedno z drugim wspólnego?
<ntat> Gdzieś mozna wybrać serwer dźwiękowy w Gnome?
<ntat> No ma, bo w Pulseaudio mam problem z wykrywaniem mikrofonu wbudowanego w netbooku
<ntat> Po prostu go nie znajduje w Skype
<gtriderxc> to co zrobiłeś systemowi?
<gtriderxc> masz w preferencjach dzwieku jakies wejscie?
<ntat> gtriderxc, nic, od początku taka mam
<gtriderxc> kliknij glosnik>>preferencje dzwieku
<ntat> tak - analogowe, do podłączenia zewnętrznego mikrofonu
<gtriderxc> to nie jest tylko do zewnetrznego
<ntat> z tego wynika, że tylko
<gtriderxc> "wybór urzadzenia do wejscia dzwieku"
<ntat> a w Audacity wykrywa mi jeszcze
<gtriderxc> nie masz tam kilku mikrofonow?
<ntat> HDA Intel ALC272
<ntat> gtriderxc, mam: wejście analogowe i mikrofon analogowy
<ntat> ale nic to nie zmienia w samym Skype
<gtriderxc> masz U 11.04?
<ntat> tak
<ntat> w Skype mam tylko do wyboru PulseAudioServer
<gtriderxc> wiec jakmasz na liscie wejscie i mikrofon tzn ze system widzi oba
<gtriderxc> a problem jest ze skypem
<gtriderxc> ALBO
<ntat> W Audacity bez problemu nagrywa z mikrofonu wbudowanego
<gtriderxc> zaznaczone masz na liscie wejscie, do ktrego nie  jest nic podlaczone i skype nie ma nco zobaczyc
<ntat> gtriderxc, hm, nie do końca
<gtriderxc> zmien zaznaczenie z wejscia na mikrofon wewnetzrny ten hda intel cos tam
<ntat> bo obok jest pasek, który pokazuje poziom głośnosci uzywanego mikrofonu i jak nie podłączonego zewnetrznego to nie wskazuje żadnych "wychyleń"
<ntat> gtriderxc, no właśnie, tylko to HDA Intel, to jest tylko w Audacity widoczny
<gtriderxc> tzn ze masz ustawione wejscie zewnetrzne
<ntat> ale Audacity korzysta chyba z Alsy
<gtriderxc> ale czekaj
<ntat> a system z PulseAudio
<gtriderxc> "wybór urzadzenia do wejscia dzwieku""
<gtriderxc> wybierz tam mikro wewnetrzny, zamknij okno i powinien skype widziec wewnetrzny
<gtriderxc> co masz za kompa z ciekawosci?
<ntat> Mam "do wyboru" tylko: Wewnętrzny dźwięk Analogowe stereo
<ntat> Czyli w sumie nie mam wyboru
<ntat> Acer Aspire One D255
<ntat> Netbook
<gtriderxc> wczoraj tłumaczylem jakis string
<gtriderxc> ze 11.04 nie ma wszystkich sterownikow do inteli z poprzednich ubunciakow
<ntat> wg mnie, to system a dokładniej tej serwer nie wykrywa tego mikrofonu
<gtriderxc> a cokolwiek innego widzi mikro?
<ntat> Jakbym mógł zmienić system na Alsę, to byłoby dobrze:)
<ntat> gtriderxc, nie, nie mam żadnych innych pozycji do wyboru
<gtriderxc> trzeba sie pobawic i  poszukac po forach
<ntat> albo po prostu odinstaluje Pulse
<gtriderxc> no popróbuj cos
<gtriderxc> ja sie nigdy nie spotkalem z problemami z audio pod ubuntu dlatego pytam co za komp
<ntat> Myślałem, że gdzieś w systemie jest wybór serwera ale nie widzę w ustawieniach Gnome`a
<gtriderxc> tu chyba bardziej chodzi o stery do karty
<ntat> gtriderxc, ale to by na Alsie w Audacity też nie działało, a tam jest ok
<gtriderxc> to nie wiem. musisz pogoglowac i popsuc troche:)
<ntat> ide psuć
<ntat> *idę
<ntat> ;)
<gtriderxc> :)
<ntat> gtriderxc, wystarczyło wywaliś PulseAudio i teraz wszystko działa:)
<ntat> *wywalić
<gtriderxc> o
<gtriderxc> dobrze wiedziec
<gtriderxc> przez synaptica wywalałeś/
<gtriderxc> ?
<ntat> wywaliłem przez Centrum Oprogramowania
<ntat> I mam nagle mnóstwo urządzeń wykrytych:)
<ntat> Jedyne co zniknęło to ikona głośności
<ntat> ;]
<ntat> także na razie z alsamixer korzystam
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> proste rozwiązania są czasem najlepsze
<Wizard> ale najprostszym było wyłączenie pulseaudio
<Wizard> a może i nie?
<Wizard> kurde, kieydś był esd i było dobrze..
<ntat> hm, niby PulseAudio miało dać możliwość uruchamiania wielu dźwięków na raz ale na Alsie bez problemu można to osiągnąć
<ntat> więc nie wiem po co PulseAudio
<Wizard> Axoji, i jak poszło z instalacją?
<qermit> ntat: bo pulseaudio jest do czegos innego
 * Wizard potwiedza
<Wizard> btw, cześć qermit
<qermit> Wizard: o./
<Wizard> julek, usnąłeś? :>
<Wizard> ziew
<pure> Miśki , wytłumaczcie mi jedno
<Wilczek`> ?
<mati75> Wizard: od kiedy masz małpę?
<pure> Czemu na Ubuntu nie działa dźwięk przestrzenny 5.1 , a na Xubuntu działa ....
<krisss117> czesc, korzystal ktos z Was z NX Client
<krisss117> ?
<krisss117> konkretnie polaczenie z linux po RDP, ale przez NX client ?
<krisss117> nie moge sie polaczyc, connection refused
<Wizard> krisss117, ja, dawno temu
<Wizard> chłamowe to jest
<xelister> cześć używa ktoś modemu g3 t-mobile?
<Wizard> a connection refused zapewne oznacza, że nie ma odpalonego tam tego demona
<Wizard> mati75, opnął mnie Stirlitz rano i mi tak zostało
<Wizard> pytanie - do kiedy mam :)
<krisss117> no wlasnie, chce polaczyc sie z linux do Windows7
<Wizard> zapewne do jakiejś wtopy na łączu
<Wizard> krisss117, takiej konfiguracji nie testowałem nigdy
<krisss117> na ktory moge sie polaczyc przez inne aplikacje, np rdesktop
<krisss117> aha :/
<krisss117> a jakis klient rdp ale webowy?
<pure> wyłącz firewalla na Windows 7
<Wizard> a czemu ten zwykły rdesktop nie pasuje?
<Wizard> tylko "webowy"?
<Mamut> postaw sobie vnc
<krisss117> musi byc klient webowy dla rdp
<krisss117> taki jest warunek :/
<Wizard> warunek czego?
<Mamut> no to jedziesz use php & java ;d
<krisss117> musze rozwiazac pewien problem, i potrzebuje jakiegos klienta webowego (moze byc java ) do polaczenia sie po rdp
<Mamut> nie bardzo rozumiemy dlaczego musi byc webowy
<Wizard> ja też nie
<Wizard> on jest pewnie z marketingu :)
<Wizard> tam mają takie pomysły zabawne
<Wizard> krisss117, nie znam niestety żadnego "webowego" klienta rdp
<krisss117> nie nie jestem z marketingu ... hehe
<krisss117> wizzard - rozumiem, w takim razie bede szukal
<Wizard> kiedyś był do vnc naplet w javie
<krisss117> dzieki za info
<xelister> Wizard: java
<Wizard> i nawet działał
<Wizard> xelister ?
<krisss117> tak, wiem ale niestety potrzebuje Rdp
<xelister> w javia są applety
<xelister> do tego
<xelister> google java applet rdp  ?
<Wizard> ale czemu mi to piszesz?
<Wizard> ja z rdp nie chcę mieć nic wspólnego
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> xdmcp od tego jest
<krisss117> xelister - dzieki poszkam
<krisss117> pozdrawiam
<xelister> nikt nie używa modemów g3?
<xelister> ma ktoś internet przez np. Playa czy innego iplusa?
<Wizard> xelister, widać niewielu..
<Wizard> ja miałem przez trochę
<xelister> ogarnijcie się
<xelister> (=
<Wilczek`> ()____)_________)))~~~~~
<Wilczek`> lol
<Wizard> jakieś chujawiei z playa, ale nie konfigurowałem tego pod linuchem
<Wizard> poza tym działało żałośnie
<xelister> chujweje są dobre
<Wilczek`> DaZ: Można wiedzieć co ty robisz na #windows?
<Wizard> ja bym raczej zapytał co on robi tutaj :)
<Wilczek`> Krzyknąłem im tam "Ave Linux!"
<Wilczek`> Prawie 500 osób
<Wilczek`> I nikt się nie odezwał :D
<Wizard> widać tam mają większą samokontrolę, żeby nie karmić troli
<Wizard> hmm, pany, javadoki z openjdk to w jakiej paczce są?
<pure> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NAQbX-XNMk&feature=feedrec_grec_index ^^
<Wizard> muszę sobie zapamiętać, żeby nie klikać w linki od ciebie :>
<pure> Czemu ? :D
<pure> Fajnie poleciała ;d
<Skrzyp> http://wstaw.org/w/A08/
<Wizard> masz zegarek, który źle datę pokazuje
<Wizard> i brzydką czcionkę
<Wizard> moja muchołówka wypuściła nowe japy!
<Wizard> jednak nie zdycha!
<Wizard> \o/
<Skrzyp> Wilczek`, dobrze pkazuje'
<Skrzyp> a czcionka Terminus
<Wizard> źle pokazuje
<Skrzyp> jak źle?
<Skrzyp> ósmy jest
<Wizard> ale lipca, a nie ósmy lipiec
<Wizard> o ile mi wiadomo, to jest tylko jeden lipiec w roku
<Skrzyp> NO I TAK MA BYĆ!
<Wizard> ale może ja coś mylę?
<Skrzyp> a to ja tu chómanysta jezdem
<Wizard> widać w Świętym Kalendarzu Wielkiego Archa jest więcej lipców
<DaZ> eh, jest sobie normalny kanał na ircu, a od razu lecą polaczki i robią syf <:
<Wizard> też zauważyłeś?
<DaZ> to tu cos trzeba zauważać?
<Wizard> trudno nie zauważyć
<Wizard> na przykład, do niektórych nie dociera, że jest to kanał o ubuntu i usilnie promują tu jakieś protezy systemów
<DaZ> ja tam dunnolol, ja tu nic nie promuje
<DaZ> bo czytam te pare linijek i czuje, ze cos do mnie masz <:
<tar-gz> instalujcie koziolinuksa!
<DaZ> no, poza koziolinuksm
<DaZ> bo koziolinuks to przyszłość
<tar-gz> taaa
<tar-gz> koziolinuks jest wypas.
<Skrzyp> :P
<Quintasan> koziolinuks?
<DaZ> nawet lepszy niz pioneer os
<Skrzyp> dajcie urla
<tar-gz> do koziolinuksa?
<Skrzyp> nom
<tar-gz> za mało pro jesteś nie ogarniesz
<Skrzyp> ta, jasne
<tar-gz> koziolinux jest trudniejszy od LFS
<Wizard> ehh
<tar-gz> sam kozio go nie ogarnia
<Skrzyp> 10:30 < kozio> szukam webmastera
<Skrzyp> 10:30 < kozio> jeszcze
<Skrzyp> 10:30 < kozio> moj dziadek zaczal sie uczyc html'a
<Skrzyp> 10:30 < kozio> niedlugo zrobi strone
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> Około 135 wyników (0,16 s) - Google koziolinux
<Wizard> ten kotlet jest już tak stary, że jest zielony..
<Matan[M]> jak się zwie ten pedalski klient fejzbuga, twitera czy innych pierdół, do ubu go dawali, coś na G się zaczynał...
<Wizard> gwibber?
<Matan[M]> Wizard: thx
<Wizard> proszx
<tar-gz> Panowie!
<tar-gz> [ahmed@fedora ~]$ free -m total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<tar-gz> Mem:           992        643        349          0         19        360
<tar-gz> -/+ buffers/cache:        262        729
<tar-gz> Swap:         1759          0       1759
<tar-gz> [ahmed@fedora ~]$
<Matan[M]> spam party!
<tar-gz> i to jest fedora z LXDE ... zainstalowana
<Skrzyp> tar-gz, xD
<tar-gz> 643Mb RAM ... padne
<Skrzyp> tar-gz, po co ci 2gb swapa?
<Wizard> tar-gz, używaj wkleja
<lisu> Skrzyp: a może hibernacji używa?
<Skrzyp> Wizard, do 3 linii można bez
<Skrzyp> lisu, ale ma tylko 630 mb ram
<tar-gz> Skrzyp:  mam 992 total used 630
<Wizard> i tak sporo ramu mu je
<Wizard> 349?
<tar-gz> czekaj na wkleja wrzuce
<anemus> Wizard: przesunięte opisy o jedną kolumnę
<Enlik> Wizard ma opa!
<Wizard> anemus, fakt, dzięki za zwrócenie uwagi
<Wizard> lisu też krzywo spojrzał z resztą
<Wizard> Enlik, tylko przypadkiem
<tar-gz> http://wklej.org/id/559412/
<tar-gz> czemu to tyle żre ...
<Enlik> Czyli 186, jak pisalem już gdzie indziej - mniej niż wcześniej - w miarę znośnie
<en0x> -/+ buffers/cache:        186        805
<en0x> nie jest zle
<en0x> w ogole kto ma jeszcze 1gb ramu?!
<en0x> :S
<Skrzyp> moja babcia
<anemus> Mem: 3956  870  3085  0  36  529
<Skrzyp> ma łubudubuntu i se chwali
<Enlik> Za to jestescie brzydcy.
<en0x> ja mam 8gb w lapku
<anemus> u mnie też niezbyt dobrze :S
<tar-gz> used 630 to mnie boli
<Skrzyp> [ i tak głównie korzysta z opery i pidgina ]
<DaZ> bo z czego jeszcze tu korzystać
<Skrzyp> a jak ciotka przyjdzie, co to myśli, że się zna i "Kuba, co ty za dziwny system babci postawiłeś" yo tobi burdel
<Wizard> yo tobi?
<Skrzyp> DaZ, a, jeszcze z Evolution i kalendarza
<Skrzyp> Wizard, raz chciała zassać GG windowsowe
<Skrzyp> i zainstalować
<DaZ> mnie te wszystkie pimy przerastaja >:
<Skrzyp> to nie rzopierdoliłą całego OSa o mało
<Skrzyp> DaZ, no, jakiś prosty by się przydał
<Skrzyp> DaZ, SimplePIM
<DaZ> w ogóle idea mnie przerasta
<DaZ> i te wszystkie srakonadi co chwila sie wysypują i ciągną osiem giga ramu
<DaZ> :f
<Skrzyp> e, nie, kalendarzyk z zadaniownikiem jest ok
<Skrzyp> AKONADI SSIE
<DaZ> ano ssie
<Dreadlish> re
<tar-gz> Skrzyp: to babcia jeszce z metody kalendarzykowej korzysta?
<Mamut> tar-gz, ahaha :D
<Skrzyp> tar-gz, mordka, z kalendarza w evolution, no
<Matan[M]> wywaliłem evolutiona i empathy i nagle zużycie ramu spadło z 950 na 800mb
<Matan[M]> ciekawe...
 * Skrzyp ma http://wstaw.org/m/2011/07/08/2011-07-08-203046_1366x768_scrot_png_750x750_q85.jpg + jeszcze chroma
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6hnbmoa> (at wstaw.org)
<Skrzyp> i ma tak:
<Skrzyp> 328 MB / 3072 MB
<Mamut> niewykorzystany ram = zmarnowany ram
<Skrzyp> bo z chrumchrumiumem
<anemus> evolution ssie, icedove/thunderbirth zasadniczo sprawia się lepiej (zazwyczaj)
<tar-gz> Mamut ty się nie odzywaj bo wyginąłeś bardzo dawno temu
<Skrzyp> :P
<Wizard> ja lubię claws-mail
<Skrzyp> Na basha dać
<DaZ> Mem:          2024        575       1448          0         51        169
<DaZ> durr :f
<Skrzyp> Wizard, ale mówię o PIMie
<Skrzyp> a nie o majlu
<Skrzyp> do majla to ja mam sylpheeda
<anemus> clows fajny ale upierdliwy z mail w html
<Wizard> no jest jakiś plugin z kalendarzem do claws-mail
<Mamut> tar-gz, rozpakuj sie jak do mnei mowisz ;)
<Wizard> anemus, fancycośtam daje radę
<Wizard> Mamut, :D
<Skrzyp> tar-gz, pakuj się i wypierdalaj!
<Skrzyp> :D
<Wizard> Skrzyp, język :>
<Enlik> Wizard++
<Enlik> Mail w Operze daje też w miarę radę
<Wizard> mój brat tego używa, całkiem wporzo
<Skrzyp> to znaczy że babcia będzie mieć o jedną aplikacje mniej
<Skrzyp> można by jej chromeOS dać
<Enlik> Wygodne pod tym względem
<Skrzyp> albo jakiegoś innego moblina/joliclouda
<DaZ> ja tam jestem taki nudny i uzywam maila webowo >:
<Skrzyp> GDYBY NIE MIALA BLUECONNECTA NA MODEMIE!
<Mamut> DaZ, ++
<Mamut> Skrzyp, moblin jesze istnieje?
<Skrzyp> DaZ, nie po to mamy POP3, zeby webowo sie lookać
<Mamut> calkiem fajny interfejs to to mailo
<Skrzyp> Mamut, sprawdzę
<Skrzyp> meego
<Mamut> na netbooku kiedys mojej dziewczynei to zainstalowalem
<Enlik> POP3? -,-
<Skrzyp> https://meego.com/downloads/releases/1.2/meego-v1.2-netbooks-google-chrome-browser
<Mamut> i gdyby nie to ze nie lykal dobrze sterow od wifi
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6gxa269> (at meego.com)
<Mamut> to by go do dzisaj uzywala
<Matan[M]> lol, htmltest.com, FireFox 5 272 and 9 bonus points out of a total of 450 points // Chrome 12 313 AND 13 BONUS POINTS out of a total of 450 points
<Mamut> meego chyba nie potrzebuje stalego dostepu do neto
<Mamut> netu
<Dreadlish> nie
<Mamut> na ubu mogli by te gui przeprotowac
<Mamut> sadze ze by lepiej sie sprawilo jak unity
 * Skrzyp ma acid3 100/100
<Dreadlish> przydaje sie do czegoś libnotify?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, no
<Skrzyp> do wyswietlania info, ze "Skrzyp@jabber.org jest dostępny"
<Wizard> meego jest fatalne
<Skrzyp> albo "Masz mejla"
<Skrzyp> Wizard, jolicloud?
<Wizard> nie dość, że to jest fedora, czyli ma te niedorypane rpmy, to jeszcze się rypie jak blondi na dyskotece
<Dreadlish> dziwki koks openboks
<Wizard> Skrzyp, kolejny wynalazek
<Wizard> rynce opadają, Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> Wizard: mnie też
<Dreadlish> jak widze że ff chce mi całe gtk robić
<Matan[M]> acid3 ff5 96/100 // chrome12 100/100
<Matan[M]> lol
<Dreadlish> ff4 97/100
<Skrzyp> :P
<Mamut> sam user interface ma wyczasny
<Mamut> szczegolenie dla lapków
<Dreadlish> opera 10.50 100/100
<Dreadlish> :D
<Skrzyp> :P
 * Skrzyp reboot do zgniła-windaOS
<lisu> opera ostatnio pozytywnie mnie zaskoczyła, start szybki jak chrome, funkcjonalność chyba większa niż ff
<Dreadlish> nie wie ktoś może po co firefoxowi zip i alsa?
<Dreadlish> lisu: dawno jej nie używałem
<Dreadlish> tylko dlatego że mało ramu miałem
<Mamut> Dreadlish, pewnie gdybys chcial jakas mp3 spakowac to sie przydaja ;p
<lisu> Dreadlish: dlatego odpaliłem, a tu oczy jak 5 żł
 * Enlik w takiem syt. używal też Galeona, Midori i kij wie jakich badziewi jeszcze
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Mamut> Midori bylo zacne
<Mamut> do czasu powstania chrome
<ntat> Midori fajne jest
<Enlik> No, nie jest takie złe
<Dreadlish> zamotał mi sie palec w kudłacza
<lisu> Enlik: to nie badziewa, po prostu niedopieszczone, ale z potencjałem
<ntat> Mam na słabszym kompie
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Enlik> lisu: oprocz Galeona, ktory jakis taki „nic”, nawet bardzo ad-hoc „wtyczkę” musialem robic zeby mi restartowal ostatnio zamkniete strony
<Dreadlish> i jak tego palca odmotać?
<Dreadlish> jest
<Dreadlish> odmotałem
<Dreadlish> jednak zrobie opere sobie
<Matan[M]> ciekawe ile lynx by wyrwał na html5test.com :P
<Dreadlish> oj
<Dreadlish> byś sie zdziwił :D
<Dreadlish> wywalił że musze odpalić js
<Enlik> U mnie Opera 286 + 7 bonusowych, ale zablokowane 2 strony z JS, byc moze mialo wplyw
<DaZ> u mnie dwie opery 286 >:
<Enlik> W sumie jak biora pod uwage rzeczy jak wsparcie dla AAC, to nic dziwnego
<Dreadlish> ja zara zobacze ile u mnie opera
<Dreadlish> tylko musze ob restartnąć
<Enlik> (chociaz to chyba tylko te bonusowe)
<Matan[M]> zużycie pamięci: firefox 123.2mb chrome 51mb
<Matan[M]> pierdziele przesiadam się na chrome
<Enlik> Matan[M]: otworz po 10 kart
<Enlik> I sprawdź
<Matan[M]> mają to samo odpalone
<Dreadlish> firefox mi wpierdziela 380mb ramu przy 14 kartach ;d
<Dreadlish> z czego 2 flashowe
<Enlik> Dobra, mam ladnego zaktualizowanego Firefoksa 5, nowy duzy numer, trzeba posprawdzac te miliony nowych/pozmienianych opcji (przeziez 4→5)
<Enlik> </ironia>
<Matan[M]> ja mam na chrome i ff flashblocka
<Dreadlish> ja nie mam chrum chrum
<Dreadlish> jak już to chromium bym wsadził
<Wizard> pierdzielicie
<Wizard> ram jest po to, żeby go program używał :)
 * DaZ by czasami wolał inny program
<Dreadlish> ale nie po to żeby go marnotrawił =.=
<Wizard> tró
<Matan[M]> Wizard: program ale taki który ja wybiorę :)
<Mamut> polac Wizard owi bo prawie mowi
<Enlik> Prawie mówi bo pisze
<Mamut> *prawde
<Mamut> hehehe
<Mamut> mnie w ff zawsze denerowal 10 mintowy start
<Dreadlish> tera bendziem męczyć fglrxa
<Dreadlish> żeby zadziałał na tym moim ruskim kernelu
<Wizard> tak to teraz nazywacie? :>
<Wizard> męczyć fglrxa?
<Wizard> Dreadlish, tu są dzieci..
<Dreadlish> Wizard: te - magister
<Dreadlish> Wizard: ty nie bądź taki oblatany boś małpa
<Matan[M]> ofpyte czy mi się zdaje czy chrome żre wchui? http://wstaw.org/w/A0X/
<Szatan> BlessJah: http://www.nopaste.pl/12qs cke.edu.pl  ;)
<Dreadlish> Mamut: żre.
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: żre
<Dreadlish> Szatan: kto ci pliczek podsunął
<Szatan> Dreadlish: znajomy ;)
<Mamut> żre?
<Matan[M]> lol
<Dreadlish> Mamut: tabfail był
<Matan[M]> ff żre 125mb a chrome 300
<Enlik> :>
<Wilczek`> DaZ: ping
<Enlik> Chociaż plus że powinien tę pamięć w miarę uwalniać
<DaZ> Wilczek`: wut
<Mamut> Dreadlish, a bo juz mysalem ze masz kamery gdzies i nakryles mnie na jedzieniu ;p
<Wilczek`> DaZ: Pisali coś na ##windows jak wyszedłem?
<Matan[M]> ale chrome posysa
<Mamut> nie, pewnie mieli blue screena ;D
<Matan[M]> już mi zżera 479mb
<DaZ> tajemnica.
<Wizard> :D
<Wilczek`> DaZ: No powiedz ;P
<Wizard> nie mów
<Wilczek`> Mół
<Wilczek`> *Mów
<DaZ> nie powiem
<Szatan> Wizard: gdzie jest kszyż?
<Wizard> Szatan, nie ma
<Wizard> nie dostaniesz
<Wizard> eh, kot mi puścił bąka :/
<aiteip> witam
<Matan[M]> jakie typy :D jakieś dzieciaki się wbiły BMW w zaparkowaną naczepę ciągnika :D idę popatrzeć na tych draverów
<aiteip> jakas godzine temu jechalem przez rondo obornickie
<aiteip> caly tir piwa sie wysypal
<aiteip> tyle zubrow poleglo...
<DaZ> za zubry to sie strasznie siedzieć idzie
<DaZ> >:
<Wizard> aiteip, i tak cię to natchnęło, że przyszedłeś się tym z nami podzielić?
<Wizard> cześć tak btw
<aiteip> moze nie natchnelo ale zal mi :)
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> żubr i tak śmierdzi kartonem
<Wizard> nie żałuj
<Wizard> dobranoc
<aiteip> narqa
<airborn_> jest tu jakiś vimowy wymiatacz:>
 * DaZ dotarł do połowy tutoriala
<DaZ> liczy sie? :f
<airborn_> jak umiesz pożenić vima i scp to tak :)
<airborn_> tzn zapisać plik po scp to nie problem
<Matan[M]> co do... restart systemu, stan pamięci zaraz po uruchomieniu i gdy słyszałem że przestał pracować dysk - około 350mb // nic nie jest więcej odpalane a zużycie pamięci wzrasta, po 5min od uruchomienia (nic nie było po starcie systemu więcej odpalane) stan pamięci - około 680mb
<Matan[M]> WTF
<airborn_> pod warunkiem, że ma być zapisany jako ten sam user
<krisss117> czesc, mam problem jak wcisne klawisz i ppm to mi sie myszka na chwile przywiesza, np gdy gram, tak samo mam gdy wcisne ctrl+C myszka na sec sie zwiesza
<krisss117> czego to moze byc problem
<krisss117> ?
<jacekowski> linuxa
<jacekowski> zainstaluj windowsa
<jacekowski> tam wszystko dziala
<krisss117> i zebym takie hasło na irc linuxa usłyszał ... :/
<jacekowski> no coz, my przedstawiamy fakty a ze fakty sa niemile to trudno
<winter> jacekowski: tak, prawie każdy wirus
<krisss117> jak wcisne jakikolwiek klawisz, to się tak dzieje, ze myszka mi sie na 1 sec zwiesza
<krisss117> :/
<Enlik> A tam, mozliwe, ze i tam rzadkie problemy tego typu się zdarzają
<Enlik> krisss117: sprobuj przestawić kabelki do różnych portów - ot taki pomysl z głowy made in China
<Enlik> Z braku czegos lepszego (a szukac po internetach mi sie nie chce)
<Enlik> O kurde, to sie kompiluje i na amd64?
<krisss117> touchpad :/
<Enlik> :(
<krisss117> ostatnio robilem cos z synaptics, moze tam cos namascilem, czy mozna jakos przeinstalowac -przygtocic do ustawien fabrycznych te usttawienia
<krisss117> ?
<Enlik> Ee, chyba to się ustawialo w xorg.conf, może tam pokombinuj
<Enlik> I zerknij czy nie ma czegoś w /var/log/X11/xorg.0.log
<krisss117> hmm ... macintosh mouse button emulation ?
<krisss117> jak sprawdzic z jakiego drivera korzysta moj touchpad ?
<Dreadlish> lspci -v
<krisss117> nie ma tam informacji o myszce / touchpadzie
<mati75> 1st
 * Stirlitz słucha: Chris Botti - Shape of My Heart (in Boston) 
 * Skrzyp zaciesza i naprawia BCD na drugiej partycji z Winem
<Skrzyp> A co sie bede rebootowac, QEMU mam :D
 * Stirlitz słucha: Joe Satriani, Steve Vai, John Petrucci - Glasgow Kiss (G3 Live in Tokyo) 
<Stirlitz> \o/
<Dreadlish> używa ktokolwiek gdziekolwiek netbsd?
<Stirlitz> stawiamy na jakość, używamy ubuntu :P
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> czyli nikt nigdzie nie używa
<Dreadlish> so... to jak to sie trzyma przy życiu? :D
<lukaszg> hi! userzy natty - da sie juz ogladac filmy hd czy dalej sie przywieszaja?
<anemus> najlepszy algorytm symetryczny szyfrowania?
<anemus> ech wszyscy śpią albo balują...
<lukaszg> co do spania - gosc drugiego planu w bialej koszulce ^^ http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/07/08/community-leadership-summit-2011-a-few-weeks-away/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/69xwlxd> (at www.jonobacon.org)
<anemus> lukaszg: tam co najmniej dwóch w białych przysypia i jeden w innym kolorze...
<lukaszg> anemus, no w drugim rzedzie jeszcze jeden, a trzeciego nie wiedze ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-09
<scx> Dobry wieczor
<Admc`> dobra noc raczje
<Admc`> raczej*
<scx> Chcialem zainstalowac Linuksa na smartbooku
<scx> Problem jest, ze posiada pamiec masowa o bardzo malej pojemnosci
<Wilczek> I?
<scx> Czy instalacja na pamieci Flash ma sens?
<scx> Jaki system plikow powinienem wybrac?
<Wilczek> Debian + OpenBox
<Wilczek> A, system plików
<Wilczek> Dysk SSD?
<scx> Gdyby to byl SSD to bym sie nie zastanawial
<scx> producent podaje: "Samsung 2GB NAND Flash"
<scx> watpie, zeby to duzo roznilo sie od zwyklej karty pamieci
<Wilczek> To ext2
<scx> chcialem dokupic do tego sprzetu karte SD >= 8 GB
<scx> Wilczek: a cos bardziej przystosowanego do takich pamieci?
<scx> sam brak ksiegowania to troche malo
<Wilczek> ext2 - nie ma journalingu, więc karty nie będzie ci zarzynał ;)
<scx> mimo wszystko to troche malo
<scx> i obawiam sie o zywotnosc takiego wynalazku
<scx> druga sprawa: producent podaje, ze obslugiwane sa karty pamieci do 8 GB
<scx> czy to jest jakies ograniczenie sprzetowe?
<scx> czy preinstalowanego systemu (Android/WinCE)?
<Wilczek> Chyba tak
<scx> chyba co?
<scx> sprzetowe czy programowe?
<Wilczek> Sprzętowe
<Wilczek> Ale zapytaj się lepiej rano, ja już trochę głupio gadam, bo przysypiam _.-
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> na takich flashah sie uzywa ubifs albo jffs
<jacekowski> bo one nie maja kontrolera
<jacekowski> i sa widziane jako MTD w systemie
<Wilczek> wy nadal ciągniecie temat z godzimy 2:00?
<Quintasan> Dobry
<Wilczek> Hej :)
<jacekowski> ja tak tylko wypominam
<Matan[M]> bry
<Wilczek> zdrastwuj
<Wilczek> :)
<lisu> o/
<Wilczek>   o
<Wilczek> \ | /
<Wilczek>   |
<Wilczek>  /\
<gcr> witam
<gcr> mam kubuntu 64bit , flash-a udalo mi sie zainstalowac ale jak bire film na youtube na fullscreen to zawiesza mi X-y
<gcr> co moge z tym zrobic?
<Wilczek> hej :)
<Wilczek> to chyba bug Flasha, kilka razy mi się tak zdarzyło na PCLinuxOS, więc chyba jedynie można poczekać na aktualizację
<gcr> ok, dzieki
<Wilczek`> ew. wypróbuj gnash'a
<Mamut> co do youtuba
<Mamut> www.youtube.com/html5
<Mamut> włącz sobie oblsuge tego i bedziesz mial cala funckjonalnosc bez flesza
<Wilczek`> ale nie działa to w wielu klipach
<Mamut> jeszcze takiego nei znalazlem
<Wilczek`> o.o
<Mamut> a ogladam naprawde dziwne klipy
<Wilczek`> no właśnie
<gcr> zainstalowalem gnash i wszystko gra, dzieki za pomoc
<Wilczek`> a nie np. teledyski, gdzie odtwarzacz wyświetla reklamy
<Wilczek`> nie ma za co ;)
<Mamut> reklamy tez dzialają
<Mamut> teledyski tez ogadalem
<Mamut> to chyba juz smiga od kiedy wyszlo z bety
<Wilczek`> Chyba od wczoraj
<Mamut> Wilczek`, no to sporoboj z chroma i z wlączoną html5
<Mamut> i pokaz mi niedziałajacy filmik :>
<Wilczek`> Chrome instalować nie będę, ale zrobimy eksperyment jak będę na PC - poszukam filmiku w którym nie działa HTML5, a ty powiesz czy tobie w nim renderuje ;)
<Mamut> ok
<Mamut> Wilczek`, antygoogle  : D
<Mamut> ?
<Wilczek`> Nie, lubię wujka, ale Chrome to najbardziej zasobożerna przeglądarka
<Mamut> a korzystasz z.. ?
<Wilczek`> Na zmianę Firefox i Opera
 * Matan[M] już dawno nie widział żeby ktoś z Opery korzystał
<Matan[M]> poza telefonem
<Wilczek`> Sir_Herrbatka używa np.
<Matan[M]> z takich dinozordów to nie tak dawno widziałem w użyciu NetScape
<Wilczek`> Używałem przedwczoraj :D
<Matan[M]> do teraz by żył gdyby AOL ich nie kupił...
<Mamut> Netscape byl fajny
<Mamut> tylko troche mułowaty
<Mamut> i do dzisaj ff ma to brzemie po swoim przodu ;p
<Mamut> *przodku
<Mamut> ja mam waznijesze pytanie niz zuzycia pamieci przgladarek itp
<Mamut> czy ktos tez ma kaca?
<Wilczek`> lol
<Diabelko> Ciekawe jest to, że głupie pytania na IRC służą głównie do szpanowania.
<Diabelko> Czemu nikt nie pyta "czy ktoś poza mną ma 5cm penisa i stulejkę?"
<Wilczek`> Mamut: #anonimowialkoholicy
<Mamut> Diabelko, jak mozna szpanowac kacem o.O?
<Mamut> to pytanie z innej beczki bo chyba cos przegapiłem
<Wilczek> ?
<Mamut> od kiedy adresy ircowych kanałow zaczynają sie od podwojnego hasha '##'
<Wilczek> od zawsze?
<Mamut> heh :D
<Wilczek> tak samo jak od $ i innych
<Mamut> no to duzo mnie ominelo :)
<tar-gz> Mamut: mówiłem Ci, że ty już prehistoryczny jesteś?
<Mamut> no gdyby tak bylo to bym o tym wiedział ;)
<maf2> Witam, przy restarcie apacha wyskakuje mi http://wklej.org/id/559513/
<maf2> nie wiem jak si? z tym upora? :)
<Mamut> po pierwsze kodowanie
<Mamut> bo kraczysz
<Mamut> po drugie wyniaka ze masz blad skladni w 8 linijce /etc/apache2/conf.d/iredadmin.conf.2011.07.09.10.39.47:
<Wizard> cześć
<maf2> Mamut: jestes ?
<Mamut> jestem
<maf2> podam ci ta linijke
<maf2> z kodowaniem nie wiem co jest u mnie wyswietla polskie
<Wizard> ależ tu jest rotacja :)
<maf2> Mamut: WSGIDaemonProcess iredadmin user=iredadmin threads=15
<maf2> nie wiem gdzie tu szukac bledu :)
<SimonPHOENIX> od kad jakies aktualizacje przyszly, nie zapisuja mi sie juz maile z postfixa
<SimonPHOENIX> co tam sie zmienilo
<SimonPHOENIX> ?
<Wizard> zajrzyj w changelog paczki
<Wizard> myślisz, że ktoś tu wie co to jest postfix?
<SimonPHOENIX> Ty wiesz ;)
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> SimonPHOENIX, no wiem, ale zawsze konfigurację robiłem samemu i uważałem z aktualizacjami
<Wilczek`> Wizard: o/
<SimonPHOENIX> Wizard, mozesz mi pomoc z tym?
<Wizard> cześć Wilczek`
<Wizard> SimonPHOENIX, jest małe prawdopodobieństwo
<Wizard> podałeś za mało szczegółów, musisz się najpierw dowiedzieć co się stało, potem będziemy mogli myśleć jak to naprawić
<Wizard> to jest natty?
<Wizard> co to znaczy "nie zapisują"?
<BlessJah> Szatan: no nie mów mi że włamałeś się do cke.edu.pl bo ci nie uwierzę
<SimonPHOENIX> nie zapisuja mi sie wyslane z innej poczty maile na serwerze po prostu, probowalem nawet wylaczyc restrykcje i nic, cos innego tu jest zle skonfigurowane
<SimonPHOENIX> wczesniej normalnie sie zapisywaly
<Wizard> ja nie rozumiem wciąż
<SimonPHOENIX> tak jakby nie odbireal poczty
<Wizard> a w logach co jest?
<SimonPHOENIX> ale wysyla wiadomosci
<BlessJah> Szatan: http://wklejto.pl/68561
<BlessJah> niepotrzebnie dawałem link
<BlessJah> mogłem najpierw posłuchać o jego zajebistym 0day, który pozwolił przejść potrójną ścianę ognia bez sendmaila
<SimonPHOENIX> Wizard, wyslac Ci log?
<Szatan> BlessJah: heh, znajomy mi dał ;)
<Szatan> ja ciągle za firewallem jestem
<BlessJah> Szatan: i co powiedzial? że masz udostepnic jak go zamkną?
<Szatan> l0l
<Szatan> to za czasów matury było
<Szatan> jak podmienili index
<BlessJah> Szatan: co komu po 2 letnich danych?
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> SimonPHOENIX, niekoniecznie
<BlessJah> no chyba ze nie pozmieniali haseł
<Szatan> nawet nie sprawdziłem czy działczy
<Wizard> SimonPHOENIX, zaglądałeś tam w ogóle?
<BlessJah> zauważ że to md5
<BlessJah> Szatan: nie wiem o co właściwie chodzi, 2 letnie dane, w dodatku nie wiadomo czy nie fake
<BlessJah> też mogę sprawdzić maile osób z cke, dopisać do tego jakiś dziwny md5 i datę ostatniego logowania
<Dreadlish> witam
<Wizard> cześć Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> sie ma albo sie nie ma
<Dreadlish> ja akuratnie nie mam
<Dreadlish> polskich znakow
<Dreadlish> jeszcze chwile
<SimonPHOENIX> Wizard, zagladalem, z tym ze tam sa informacje jakby nie mial dostepu do zapisu
<SimonPHOENIX> cos sie z prawami popie...
<SimonPHOENIX> dlatego sie nie zapisuja
<SimonPHOENIX> ale co sie zmienilo w tych nowych wersjach ze tak jest to nie wiem
<SimonPHOENIX> jak odinstaluje i zainstaluje na nowo postfix-dovecot to bedzie dzialac normalnie?
<Wizard> patrzyłeś w changelog paczki?
<Wilczek`> Mamut: Chcesz tego linka do filmiku bez HTML5?
<SimonPHOENIX> nie patrzylem w changelog jeszcze
<Mamut> Wilczek`, pokaz
<Wilczek`> Mamut: Nawet na swoim kanale mam taki: http://youtu.be/n0Cjwjm_NVY?hd=1
<Mamut> smiga
<Wilczek`> Mamut: Daj screen'a bo nie uwierzę :D
<Wilczek`> bastetmilo: o/
<Wizard> matko, sabaton
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: hej
<bastetmilo> hej Wilczek`
<Wizard> ostrzegajcie :/
<bastetmilo> cześć BlessJah
<Wilczek`> Coś nie pasi?
<Wizard> mi? zawsze :>
<Wilczek`> Poza tym link był dla Mamuta, klikasz na własną odpowiedzialność :P
<Mamut> Wilczek`, http://wstaw.org/m/2011/07/09/zrzut_ekranu.png
<Mamut> Sabaton jest awesome
<Mamut> bylem na 3 koncertach
<Mamut> po 2 nie mialem glosu
<Mamut> po 3 kulalem przez 2 tygodnie ;p
<Wilczek`> Mamut: Ale to jest Flashowy odtwarzacz przecież
<Mamut> a on przypadkiem nie wyglada tak samo jak htmlowy?
<Wilczek`> Mamut: HTML5: http://s4.ifotos.pl/img/zrzut-ekr_hwarwrh.png
<Wilczek`> W HTML5 pasek jest wyższy i taki płaski
<Wizard> ja wy lubicie sabaton, to ja już waszych linków nie klikam
 * bastetmilo idzie zobaczyć co to ten sabaton ;)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: koncert taki
<Wilczek`> Baton tylko przez Sa pisany
<Wilczek`> :P
<kichawa> \o
<BlessJah> Wilczek`: taki mars, tylko bez marsa?
<Wilczek`> Taaa
<Wilczek`> Cokolwiek to znaczy
<Wilczek`> :D
<Wilczek`> kichawa: o/
<kichawa> uzywa ktos ubu na sprzecie VIA
<kichawa> musialem ostatnio stawiac ubu na FS, VIA, openchrome
<kichawa> nie dalo sie zbootowac bez acpi=off, noapic
<kichawa> jakies doswiadczenia ?
<Wizard> ja miałem problem kiedyś z x11 na unichrome czy tam openchrome
<Mamut> Wilczek`, to wingroza czy jakis mod do kde?
<Wizard> ale to było ze 4 lata temu
<kichawa> Wizard: im dalej tym gorzej wspierany
<Wilczek`> Mamut: Domyślny w PCLinuxOS, a jak chcesz, np.: w Kubuntu to to jest plazmoid o nazwie Smooth Tasks
<kichawa> a i jakis broadcom tam siedzi, tez stery by default nie obsluguja :<
<Wizard> lol, ale trafiłeś :/
<Wizard> to jakiś starszy sprzęt?
<Wilczek`> bastetmilo: Chyba Ci się spodobało, bo długo nie wracasz :D
<Wizard> prędzej dostała piany i pogotowie ją zabrało
<bastetmilo> Wilczek`: niestety, nie za bardzo.
<bastetmilo> Nie mój klimat.
<Wilczek`> bastetmilo: A Metalliki słuchałaś?
<bastetmilo> Wilczek`: owszem, słucham.
<Wilczek`> A, to dobrze :D
<bastetmilo> ostatnio "...And Justice For All"
<Wilczek`> Z ballad to mogę bez końca słuchać "Nothing else matters", a z innych to "Whiskey in the jar"
<Wizard> metallica to ciapoki, grać nie potrafią
<Wilczek`> NA STOS!!!
<Wizard> ;P
<maf2> Mam problem z zalogowaniem do localhost/phpldapadmin wyskakuje unable to connect to ldap server my ldap server b??d: Invalid DN syntax (34) for user
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nowe albumy są takie... pod publiczkę. Ale stare są bardzo dobre.
<maf2> Pomocy :)
<kichawa> no niestety
<kichawa> ale chce zeby dzialalo <;
<Wizard> maf2, no chyba masz napisane co jest źle
<maf2> Wizard: unable to connect to ldap server my ldap server b??d: Invalid DN syntax (34) for user
<maf2> jaki? b??d
<Wilczek`> Krzaczysz
<maf2> no podobno
<Wilczek`> Jakie było polecenie na ustawienie keymapy?
<Wilczek`> Chyba xsetkeymap pl
<Wilczek`> Albo jakoś tak
<Wizard> setxkbmap
<maf2> Wilczek: to masz jakis pomysl jak to rozwiazac ?:)
<Wilczek`> Nie :)
<maf2> :(
<Wizard> do później
<Ashiren24> happy caturday
<Wilczek`> Jakie polecenie służy do zrestartowania myszy i touchpada w Ubuntu?
<Ashiren24> ke?
<Ashiren24> moze rmmod psmouse && modprobe psmouse
<Stirlitz> Czego potrzebuje hacker do włamania się do bankomatu?
<Stirlitz> młotka i laptopa, młotkiem wali w bankomat aż się rozsypie i zabiera kase.
<Stirlitz> Pytanie po co mu laptop?
<Stirlitz> A co to za hacker bez laptopa
<Ashiren24> suchar
<Dreadlish> heh
<lukaszg> Stirlitz, w dzisiejszych czasach to wystarczy mu jakis smartphone
<lukaszg> z ssh
<Dreadlish> taktak
<firemark> Wilku: zmieniając cały czas nick oszukujesz siebie i rodzinę
<Trojanin> lukaszg: telefon z javą nawet może mieć ssh
<Stirlitz> i do czego ssh? bankomaty na windowsach działają :>
<Wilku> firemark: O.o
<pure> siemka D
<Ashiren24> happy caturday
<cna> qrcze znow bedzi padac :(
<pure> jakie jest domyślne kodowanie znaków w Xchat IRC?
<Mamut> jak nic nie ustawisz to chyba iso-8859-1
<pure> jaki pingwin na 256 ramu ?
<pure> a jak zmienić na utf8?
<Mamut> pure, a co ten pingwin ma robic?
<pure> grać muzykę, oglądać filmy i chodzić po necie d
<Stirlitz> puppy się nada
<pure> będzie lepszy od Windows 95? :D
<Mamut> arch linux
<Mamut> do tego mpd  + sonata do muzy
<Mamut> fluxbox jako srodowisko graficzne
<pure> dla początkującego :P z nie harcorowca ( z tego co wiem Arch dla harcorów)
<Mamut> pure, bullshit
<TheNumb> OS X
<Mamut> z reszta czysty debian tez da rade
<Wilku> pure: Windows XP
<Mamut> ew. moją starą możesz zainstalować
<pure> Wilku, Windows XP to aktualnie wpierdala za przeproszeniem 470 ramu.....
<pure> po odpaleniu jednej piosenki w WMP , i przegladania neta na komixach
<Wilku> O.O
<cna> a jakies starsze ubuntu ?
<pure> chyba w wersji 1.0:D
<pure> nie no żarcik
<cna> hyhyhyh
<pure> Ubuntu to ubuntu , środowisko jakieś lekkie
<cna> powinno dac rade :)
<cna> aaaaa
<cna> fluxbox :0
<pure> ta.. od razu może wywale całkiem x;y
<Wilku> Mam laptopa Dell C610 - 256MB RAM, ATI Radeon Mobility 16MB, procek 1.3GHZ. Przy włączonym filmiku na YT to jakieś 200MB RAM'u
<Wilku> -.-
<Wilku> W tym pamięć wirtualna
<cna> taaaaaaaa po co X-y :) lekkie ma byc :)
<pure> nie wiem niewiem... czemu takie obciązenie na xpeku mam na lapie :P.
<Wilku> Właśnie, można też bez X
<cna> bo to xp :P
<cna> wylacz wszystkie nipotrzebne procesy wlaczajace sie w xp i  wtedy lookaj
<pure> wyłączałem wszystko , zostały jakieś 4 procesy głowne na boot ustawione.... :P reszte odpala się ręcznie.
<cna> to mi powie czemu juz 3h sciaga sie mi w guest addition do vboxa :X ?? :)
<Wilku> Jaki antywirus
<Wilku> ?
<cna> j\w
<Wilku> pure: To do Ciebie :D
<cna> woli beeeez :)
<pure> nie nie kaspersky mam :P
<foreste> kaspersky ? :>
<pure> Kaspersky Internet Security 2011
<pure> licencja jeszcze na 2 tygodnie xD
<foreste> poco placic haradz firmom za ochrone ? :X
<pure> a co ? winde bez ochrony mam zostawić?
<cna> na ch* sprzecie po co ci kasper 2011
<foreste> ja uzywam cis pro
<cna> avg lekki w miare i darmowy :P
<cna> na home potrzeby w sam raz
<Admc`> nie wiem jakim cudem ale kde jest u mnie szybsze niż gnome
<Admc`> a wszyscy pisali jakie to kde ciężkie
<Wilku> :D
<Mamut> Admc`, zalezy ile plasmoidów sobie na pulpit wrzucisz
<Mamut> i co maja robic :d
<Admc`> Mamut: nie mam plasmoidów
<Admc`> na pulpicie
<Wilku> :P
<Wilku> :O
<Admc`> tylko na panelu :)
<Admc`> na pulpicie mam tylko conky :)
<Wilku> :--|[==]
<Wilku> Conky w KDE???
<Admc`> a co w tym złego?
<Admc`> przecież conky nie używa gtk
<Wilku> W KDE są plazmoidy od tego :D
<Admc`> nie
<Admc`> ja wolę conky
<Admc`> plasmoidy wyglądają tak wistowato
<Wilku> Bo Vista, 7 = KDE4
<Admc`> gnome ma mnóstwo przestarzałego i zabugowanego kodu (takie jak nautilus czy gnome-panel)
<Admc`> ja preferuję conky :)
<Admc`> wygląda fajnie :)
<Admc`> po za tym żeby plasma wyświetlała mi to samo co conky to musiałbym zapchać cały pulpit
<Admc`> wersja jądra, czas uruchomienia, ip wew i zew, siła sygnału, powieranie, wysyłanie, licznik z vnstatu, obciążenie procesora przez poszczególne aplikacje, zapchanie ramu przez poszczególne aplikacje, i zapchanie dysku
<Admc`> dodam sobie jeszcze temperaturę procka i dysku
<Admc`> bo nie znalazłem plasmoida który by to obsługiwał jak aplet sensorów w gnome
<foreste> czesc
<Wilku> o/
<foreste> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/64/zrzutekranu4p.jpg/
<foreste> to moje
<foreste>  ;p
<Wilku> Fajne :)
<pure> zajebista skórka ;d
<Wilku> Win 7
<Wilku> Co otwiera ikonka "Mój komputer"?
<foreste> sysinfo
<foreste> tylko musze se skompilowac
<foreste> bo wywalilo mi przu upgrade kde
<foreste> z 4.4 na 4.6
<foreste> a obramowania okien mam z win7 /visty ;p
<Wilku> Daj screen'a :D
<foreste> kde chodzi ns archaicznym kompie
<foreste> ok
<cna> i smiga szybciej :>
<foreste> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/192/zrzutekranu5.jpg/
<Wilku> Niezłe :)
<lisu> re
<Wilku> Nawet na Windowsa XP nie ma tak dobrej skórki z 7 :D
<lisu> profanacja, zeby kde tak zbeszczceścić x)
<foreste> to chodzi na archaicznym  kompie
<firemark> foreste: czemu to kurewsko myli się z win7
<lisu> nie ma to znaczenia, kde to kde
<foreste> sempron 2800+ 2ghz ram 1 gb geforce 7600gs
<foreste> xd
<lisu> foreste: i ty to nazywasz archaizmem? chlopie, ja w robocie to mam jeszcze celerony... z win 98 się zdarzają
<pure> u mnie w budzie wszyscy jadą na windows 95 ;P
<foreste> XD
<foreste> I PETIUM 100 ?
<pure> z dodatkiem Sp1
<foreste> XD
<foreste> 100MHZ XD
<foreste> infa w szkole to tragedia
<foreste> jeszcze maja ja uciac do maxa
<lisu> pure: chyba sobie jaja robisz
<foreste> pure:  to jakas wiocha ?
<lisu> nie przypominam sobie, aby sp był do win 95
<foreste> odcieta od rzeczywistosci
<lisu> cos pitolisz
<foreste> byl jakis z obluga fat 32
<foreste> chyba osr
<foreste> czy jakos tak
<lisu> coś nie teges, przeciez win 95 to nakładka na dosa, który był kuźwa na fat 16 jego mać
<lisu> fat16 ? lol po prostu fat
<Wilku> Co będzie najlepsze do uzyskania wyglądu Windows 98? GNOME2 albo 1 czy OpenBox?
<Wilku> A może jeszcze coś innego?
<foreste> a win 98 tez nakladka na dosa p
<lisu> foreste: a jakże
<foreste> ciagle walil sie masakra
<lisu> foreste: win 98 bardzo ładnie obsługiwał porty rs i lpt, z tego byłem zadowolony.
<foreste> zw obiad
<lisu> foreste: smacznego
<Wizard> cześć o/
<Wizard> Wilku, gnome2 czy tam 3 z tematem redmond95
<Wizard> i do tego stosowny temat dla metacity
<Wilku> Oł kej :D
<Wizard> można też w necie znaleźć ikony, ale dla gnoma trzeba będzie je przystosować
<Wizard> z resztą, domyślny temat "gnome" wygląda chyba odpowiednio topornie :D
<Wilku> Nie
<Wilku> On jest taki srebrnawy
<Wilku> To Archa przy okazji postawię i się pobawię w Lindows 95 :D
<Wizard> a potem to już tylko kwestia ustawienia paneli i doklikania jakichś ustawień w gconf-editorze
<lisu> pathetic
<Wizard> lisu, mówisz o archu, czy win95?
<lisu> robieniu z linucha win95/97/7 whatever
<Wizard> hmm, dlaczego?
<Wizard> windows 2000 miał ładne gui
<lisu> kwestia gustu
<Wizard> a to, że przedpotopowe i bezużyteczne, to już inna sprawa :)
<Wizard> no racja
<Wizard> kwestia gustu
<lisu> ale szkoda jeśli ktoś ma za dużo wolnego czasu może się w takie bajery bawić.
 * lisu poszedł wkurowiony na windows 7.
<Wizard> przecież napisał, że używa parcha. musi mieć bardzo dużo wolnego czasu
<Wilku> Why? Postawienie samego Archa to kilka minut roboty :P
<Wizard> tłumaczyłem to już tu 100 razy i o jeden raz za dużo
<Wizard> rolling release ssie pałę, a testowanie paczek w tej dystrybucji polega chyba na tym: kompiluje się? do stable!
<foreste> lol
<foreste> toyota dolaczyla do fundacji linuca :>
<foreste> x
<foreste> bedzie instalowac linuxa w komputerach podkladowych
<firemark> foreste: fajnie ;d
<firemark> foreste: ale i tak dodawanie Osa do takich rzeczy to głupi pomysł
<firemark> foreste: jak ktoś wrzuci wirusa z blokadą hamulców przy 120?
<foreste> xd
<firemark> mówią, że mechanik jest zdolny takie coś zrobić :p
<Wilku> Pan Wiesiu za flaszkę ;P
<firemark> :P
<foreste> narka bede potem
<pure> co myślicie o systemie plików ZFS?
<Wizard> ls
<Wizard> pure, jest wporzo, ale nigdy go poza solarisem nie miałem
<Wizard> a na tym solarisie to też niespecjalnie się przejmowałem nim
<firemark> hm
<firemark> Wizard: masz opa :o
<pure> w dbsd też jest
<anemus> trochę pamięci zasysa ale bardzo elastyczny
<Wizard> trochę? :D
<Wizard> pure, czemu pytasz, na linuksie jest z nim bida
<Wizard> albo fuse, albo jakaś komercha (chyba już nie rozwijana)
<Stirlitz> eee brtfs
<pure> bo słyszałem o nim pozytywy , a na linuksie go nie widze
<Wizard> "bo ma złą licencję, dlatego trzeba napisać brtfs"
<pure> a co nie tak z tą licencją
<Wizard> mnie się nie pytaj, spytaj się panów od linuksa
<Wizard> pan Linus widać ma jakieś obiekcje
<anemus> pure wyklucza łączenie z "licencjami wirusowymi"?
<Wizard> cddl jest wirusowa?
<anemus> gpl
<Wizard> czy cddl zabrania łączenia z wirusowymi?
<Wizard> to wiem, że gpl jest
<Wizard> gpl to zło :)
<Wizard> http://roflcopter.pl/5114
<Wizard> info #ubuntu-pl
<Wizard> łoj
<anemus> gpl to kontrakt: ja daję ale w zapłacie również biorę
<anemus> taki system mikropłatności...
<Wizard> firemark, jeszcze mnie nie dopisali do accessa
<Wizard> więc tak siedzę z tą małpką jak menel pod sklepem
<anemus>  Tam małpa nie tańczy, sztuczek nie robi więc pewnie kradnie
<anemus> bo inaczej byś na wino nie uzbierał ;P
<winter> o/
<Wilku> \o
<Wilku> o/
<Wilku> \o
<Wilku> ____
<winter> _o/_
<winter> *o/*
<firemark> spamerzy
<winter> eh tak się nie _da_
<firemark> nienawidze was
<winter> firemark: gdzie ten spam?
<firemark> _o/
<firemark> jak się nie da? :)
<winter> to nie spam młotku
<winter> podkreślić się nie da
<firemark> oczywiscie ze spam
<firemark> a coa ja zrobiłem? :<
<winter> firemark: gdzie ta reklama? co reklamujemy?
<firemark> winter: qrwa mać!
<firemark> winter: spam to niechciane wiadomości jak chcesz się kłócić
<firemark> a nie reklama
<winter> nie putałem o twoją mamę
<Wilku> o/
<winter> firemark: i nie podkreśliłeś
<firemark> winter: podkreśliłem
<winter> nie
<Wilku> Nie
<winter> _nie_
<firemark> o/ przecież powinno być podkreślone, u mnie jest!
<winter> slasha się widać nie da podkreślić
<Wilku>  o/
<firemark> winter: pics plz
<r9s> haj
<r9s> ale tak od razu?
<r9s> no dobra..
<firemark> nie ty ino winter
<r9s> nie gadaj mi tu gwara
<firemark> czemuż?
<r9s> to jest #ubuntu-PL a nie #ubuntu-sl
<firemark> ech :p
<r9s> firemark: jaki linux najlepszy do hakowania?
<firemark> o_O?
<DaZ> nimbleks
<r9s> a zhakuje nim NASA?
<firemark> yep
<r9s> bo mi zalezy, ambitny jestem
<r9s> firemark: to nie jest #ubuntu-en :/
<firemark> r9s: ani #ubuntu-emoticon
<r9s> emotikony som miendzynarodowe
<r9s> poza tym sam ich uzywasz hipokryto
<pure> zależy do hakowanie czego
<pure> jak wifi to aircrack-ng
<r9s> pure: wszystkiego
<pure> wszystkiego to zbyt ogólnie
<r9s> chce  shakowac nasa
<pure> siedze 2gi dzień na pingwienie , a ile już wiem :D
<r9s> mam linuksa na komorce czu to znaczy ze jestem hakerem?
<pure> ja mam Windows 9x w Nokia N95 , czy to znacza  że jestem crackerem? :D
<r9s> a sprzedajesz krak?
<|B|enedyktXVI> mam babcie na pielgrzymce czy to znaczy ze jestem pielgrzymem?
<r9s> jestes papieziem, nie mozesz byc pielgrzymem
<r9s> a jak pinguje google to zdobywam doswiadczenie z zakresu specjalizacji i dzialania sieci komputerowej?
<r9s> podkrecilem procesor w telefonie - jestem ower klokerem?
<r9s> pure: wracajac do tematu: co potrzebuje zeby wlamac sie do xp'ka?
<r9s> pure: ?
<|B|enedyktXVI> agrafki i gumki receptorki
<Enlik> Oraz pół kilo soli
<r9s> |B|enedyktXVI: to interesujace, powiedz cos wiecej
<Stirlitz> weźmisz czarno kure...
<Stirlitz> poza tym śmierdzi trolem
<r9s> sam smierdzisz
<r9s> kapalem sie w poniedzialek
<pure> do xp?, w zasadzie znaleść luki :P, lub jakiś otwarty port...
<r9s> pure: mam na mysli hakerskie oprogramowanie
<pure> oprogramowanie, w zasadzie masło maślane...., jak chcesz wbić się komuś na XP , to najlepiej zdobywając kontrole nad systeme, bądź połączyć się tak, by móc wykonać Dosowskie polecenia na jego komputerze.
<Wilku> SSH
<Wilku> :D
<pure> na przykład.
<r9s> slyszalem o jakims programie "Metaszprot" czy jakos tak
<pure> Logujesz się loginem_admina:hasłem_admina , wykonujesz chamską komende
<Diabelko> ssh na windowsie xp?
<Diabelko> wow
<r9s> pure: nie znam hasel
 * |B|enedyktXVI kropi swiecona wode na Diabelko 
<pure> No to szukasz otwartych portów
<r9s> jak?
<Stirlitz> slychać takie jakby syczenie
<Diabelko> r9s: bierzesz kubełek wody i strzykawkę
<Diabelko> podchodzisz do jego routera i po kolei do portów wciskasz wodę
<Diabelko> jak się nie wylewa
<Diabelko> to znaczy, że port jest otwarty
<Enlik> 19:15 < r9s> slyszalem o jakims programie "Metaszprot" czy jakos tak
<r9s> nie mam wody w domu
<Diabelko> i leci do środka
<Enlik> Lol
<pure> hahaha xD
<r9s> Enlik: metaszproit?
<pure> kiedyś portscaner był na windowsa :D
<Wilku> r9s: 80% użytkowników XP nie ma hasła na konto Administratora ;P
<|B|enedyktXVI> sprawa ogolnie jest tak prosta ze az strach
<pure> na pingwinie nie wiem , bo mnie juz ta dziedzina skanowanie sieci lan nudna
<r9s> ale ja nie  chce na windowsa tylko linuxa
<pure> Wilku , ale jak nie ma hasła, to i tak będzie o nie wołać , bo trzeba je założyć :P
<r9s> a jak sie wlamac na strone www?
<pure> to zależy
<Wilku> pure: To chyba przez Sambę
<Diabelko> szukasz otwartych portów
<|B|enedyktXVI> podstawowe narzedzia dostarczane z ubuntu pozwalaja na wejscie do systemu windows i to z gui! niczego nie musisz klepac z palca
<Diabelko> metodę już znasz
<|B|enedyktXVI> przeciez to linux :) a linux jest po to zeby lamac windowsa
<r9s> |B|enedyktXVI: podaj nazwy
<Diabelko> UbuntuWindowsHacker2011
 * |B|enedyktXVI lapie sie za glowe 
<r9s> Diabelko: ale trolujesz :|
<r9s> JAK TY ZROBILES TOM GWIAZDKE TAK?
<Diabelko> r9s: mogę się założyć, że Stallman przy pisaniu gcc wchodził na kanał irc i pytał się jak je napisać
<r9s> I zmieniles kolor wypowiedzi
<Diabelko> nie zadawaj debilnych pytań to nie będziesz dostawał takich ripost ;)
<r9s> Diabelko: kto?
<r9s> stallone byl aktorem
<|B|enedyktXVI> zief
<r9s> a dasie hakowac z poziomu webOS'a?
<r9s> dostalem jakiegos ajfona z web osem
 * |B|enedyktXVI nie zdawal sobie sprawy jak trudna sztuka jest trolowanie
<r9s> nawet fajny, ma irca, terminala, metasploita
<r9s> nawet fejsbuka ma
<r9s> i angry birds
<Enlik> Wszystko dla 13-latka
<r9s> a nie bo mam tez klienta  poczty
<r9s> dla byznesmenuf
<Diabelko> sorry
<Diabelko> 14-latka.
<Enlik> *14
<Diabelko> :>
<Enlik> :)
<r9s> a co za roznica?
<Diabelko> r9s: jak rano wstajesz to sobie śpiewasz "trollować każdy może... trochę lepiej, lub trochę gorzej..."? :>
<r9s> nie - zamiast "troll" - "haker"
<r9s> hakjerowac kaszdy moze
<Enlik> Trochę gorzej lub całkiem fatalnie
<Enlik> Czy jak to szło
<Diabelko> ale nie o to chodzi, jak co komu wychodzi
<r9s> panowie wy sie nie znacie
<r9s> panie*
<Diabelko> hie hie hie
<Diabelko> czuję się upokorzony przez 12-latka
<r9s> Diabelko: ile masz lat? ale serio
<Diabelko> 10
<r9s> nie wstydz sie swojego prawdziwego wieku
<Diabelko> no dobra
<Diabelko> 9
<r9s> nie to nie
<r9s> ja sie nie wstydze swojego wieku
<firemark> i tak są genialni ludzie którzy chcą własną dystrybucję zrobić po 2 dniach
<Diabelko> r9s: nie uważam swojego wieku za informację istotną podczas tej dysputy ;>
<Diabelko> firemark: oj dobra, koziolinux to co innego ;D
<firemark> winter też się zachowuje jak dzieciak a to stara osoba już :p
<firemark> Diabelko: :D
<r9s> chce wiedziec czy jestes starszy czy nie
<Diabelko> jestem
<firemark> zdaje mi sie ze on ma 18
<firemark> o ile nie wiecej
<r9s> nie sadze
<Diabelko> firemark: winter ma łeb zniszczony od piwska i palenia
<r9s> nie pije i nie pale :/
<firemark> Diabelko: skreśl piwo
<firemark> piwo nie niszczy tylko nadmiar wódki ;p
<r9s> Diabelko: masz 18 lub wiecej?
<Diabelko> owszem
<r9s> a powyzej 25?
<Diabelko> firemark: no i być może, ale to nie zmienia faktu, że sobie rozwala łeb
<Diabelko> owszem
<firemark> nie powyzej 25
<r9s> a powyzej 30?
<firemark> r9s: over 9k
<Diabelko> owszem
<r9s> to spierdalaj kuamco
 * Enlik podaje sznurek
 * r9s go tnie
<Diabelko> Wizard: skreśl trolla ;<
<Enlik> A co do koziolinuksa, chyba nie macie obiekcji co do profesjonalizmu jego twórcy?
<Diabelko> firemark: winter tak w ogóle jak jest na absolutnie czysto to nawet da radę porozmawiać
<r9s> mam za to zaluzje
<r9s> ™
<Enlik> Diabelko: nie gadaj,  że tak źle jest
<Enlik> Ja nie zauważyłem przynajmniej na „pierwszy” rzut oka
<r9s> pierwszy raz nie zawsze musi byc wspanialy
<Enlik> (albo sobie żarty robisz zeń)
<Diabelko> Enlik: no na pierwszy nie widać, ale spróbować z nim pogadać normalnie i poważnie jest ciężko
<Diabelko> chociaż czasem się da i wtedy jest fajny koleś
<Enlik> Hm
<winter> kumpel do mnie napisał przed chwilą, że chce pić piwo a ja nie bogę, przez antybiotyki, fuck my life
<winter> jeszcze 4 dni
<DaZ> pijesz piwo
<r9s> czesc lukasz
<DaZ> ale jesteś fajny.
<winter> no własnie jeszcze 4 dni nie będę pił
<r9s> DaZ: +1
<Diabelko> Enlik: na antybiotykach jest, znaczy trzeźwy :D
<Enlik> :)
<r9s> winter: ale diabelko (aka lukasz) po tobie jezdzil
<r9s> ze pijak jestes
<r9s> I ostatni menel
<r9s> tak mowil
<winter> r9s: stul pysk :-D
<Dreadlish> kiedy?
<r9s> przed chwilom
<Dreadlish> no tak
<Dreadlish> racyja
<winter> r9s: chcesz hackować xp a ortografiem zgóbilesh
<r9s> ja trolluje :x
<winter> ]aha
<winter> :-D
<firemark> r9s: to #ubuntu-pl ;D
<r9s> ;)
<Diabelko> firemark: gdyby tu chociaż ktoś miał ubuntu poza chanservem
<Diabelko> to byłoby fajnie
<r9s> ja mam
<r9s> ale policja mi komputer zabrala
<r9s> I siedze na ajfonie z webosem
 * Enlik wzdycha
<firemark> szczerze, tacy ludzie mnie strasznie wkurwiają :p
<firemark> troll is a art, a nie żenujące teksty
<r9s> ale ja prawde mowie
<Enlik> Naprawdę pisze się razem
<r9s> ale ja nie napisalem "naprawde"
<r9s> tylko JA PRAWDE mowie
<Enlik> No to pisz wyraźnie
<Enlik> :)
<r9s> mondralo
<r9s> Enlik: zmien czcionke z times roman na
<r9s> monospace
<Enlik> Ta, niemonotypiczna czcionka w terminalu
<Enlik> Mam bodajże monospace
<r9s> dobra, ide zjesc kolacje
<r9s> papatki :*
<firemark> zmien czcionke :D
<firemark> to było oryginalne
<Enlik> Hehe
<Enlik> Ustawilem TNRoman w terminalu Xfce, paskudnie - na siłę jest robione, by znaki zajmowały taką samą szerokość
<Enlik> Np. „wwwww” się zlewają
<Diabelko> ja Verdaną cisnę tam gdzie mogę
<Diabelko> albo Arialem
 * DaZ ma aller i mu dobrze
<DaZ> i ubuntkowe monospace :f
<Enlik> Tak sobie czytam - nie wiedziałem,że „monospace” też zrobili
<firemark> Apolonia ftw ;p
<firemark> naprawdę ładna czcionka
<DaZ> ano zrobili i jest nawet fajna
<DaZ> tylko ciezko sie do niej dogrzebać
<DaZ> apolonia ssie dupe
<DaZ> jesli to ta co mysle :f
<DaZ> ale poza drukiem to ja tego nie widze, a i tam pewnie jest cos lepszego
<Enlik> O, wykop o niej był! To musi być fajna
<DaZ> wykopy sa o wielu rzeczach i nie sa fajne
<Enlik> Został zaprojektowany specjalnie dla pisowni, tradycji i ortografii języka polskiego.
<Enlik> http://www.polskalitera.pl/
<firemark> dla mnie jest bardzo ładna
<firemark> no i koleś jak widzę zadbał o każdy szczegół
<Enlik> Swoją drogą IMO Ubuntu Font jako główna na stronie internetowej to przesada, niezbyt czytelne dla mnie, a się zdarza (taka lub podobna)…
<DaZ> ujdzie, ale nie nadaje sie na font >:
<pure> mama pytanie
<pure> Wsadziłęm do czytnika kart pamięci kartę M2
<pure> jak teraz odczytać z niej dany?
<pure> wystarczy : "mount /dev/sdd /home/karta"
<pure> ?
<winter> pure: dmesg
<winter> i na wkleja
<pure> http://wklej.to/EGnNY
<lukaszg> pure, slabo...
<pure> tzn co jest nie tak
<lukaszg> pure, tablica partycji poszla....
<pure> kurde
<pure> o nie!
<pure> :(
<pure> tyle piosenek tam było!
<pure> nie możliwe aż!
<lukaszg> ... ale prawdziwe
<pure> a możliwe że od upadku poszła?
<Enlik> Mozliwe, pisze coś o hardware error
<Enlik> Oraz I/O Error
<Enlik> (jest napisane)
<pure> K.... , a mółem " nie rzucaj moimi rzeczami " to nie , jeb i jeb.... -.-
<lukaszg> pobaw sie jakims recovery pod win32 moze cos da rade
<Enlik> Sproboj moze na innym czytniku w razie czego
<pure> a może , sprawdze zaraz
<Enlik> *spróbuj, ludzie
<pure> z/w
<pure> kurde, czemu mono niema w winetricks?
<pure> a jest
<pure> słuchajcie instalować od razu najnowsze mono?
<pure> czy wszystkie po kolei?
<dwe11er> instaluj jak potrzebujesz
<Stirlitz> ha! ale meczyk
<Ashiren24> meow
<pure> zwała, "wine: Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<pure> ", mimo że mono jest zainstalowane... xD
<Stirlitz> jedno z drugim nie ma nic wspólnego
<DaZ> jup
<DaZ> i i tak czesciej mi działa na zwykly dotnet na wine niz mono na wine [;
<Stirlitz> 4 set...
<pure> zobaczymy :)
<DaZ> wut
<pure> sprawdze
<pure> ja potrzbuje dotnety do 2
<pure> ale juz .net 1 wali błedy
<pure> dobra , program na mono nie działa popraawnie , zobaczymy .NET 2
<pure> z updatowalem minecrafta do 1.7.3 i komendy w singlu nie działają xd
<lisu> re
<pure> No bomba.... MONO: Program działa , ale niektóre funkcje nie reagują ( Przeciąg i puść). .NET2: Program sypie sie jak p...any..
<firemark> minecrafta nie lubie kiedy zaczal wykrywac pirackie instalacje
<pure> Spoko, ja podmieniam minecraft.jar pewne pliczki , i informacje sie nie pokazuje ;)
<firemark> aa <:
<firemark> txt?
<pure> ale widze że na 1.7.3 mod juz nie działa, zaś trza czekać
<pure> nie pamiętam
<firemark> ja mam mod na więcej płotków itp.
<pure> ja sie wkiam bno Canary juz nie jest rozwijane
<pure> Canary to mój ulubiony server minecrafta , do 1.6.6 wspierany był , potem ... juz nie
<pure> teraz jakie inne durnieństwo trza używać... którego nie lubie , bo mi całego dedyka zapycha
<Dreadlish> dzięki że mi przypomnieliście o mc
<pure> Canary ssało 110mb ram ,a to gówno całe 512.... lol.....
<Dreadlish> bukkit czy ofiszjal?
<pure> no to pogram na peace full
<Mamut> nie spac, zwiedzac! :)
<Stirlitz> ech ale wjebali tego czwartego
<Mamut> no srogo
<tar-gz> Cześć.
<firemark> Stirlitz: ?
<firemark> ach
<firemark> nie patrzę dzisiaj
<Wilku> tar-gz: o/
<syla> cześć
<syla> ktoś mi umie podpowiedzieć jakie pakiety muszę mieć  żeby  mieć javę w debianie
<marcin82> w Centrum Oprogramowania
<marcin82> źródlła pakietów
<marcin82> włącz "partners"
<marcin82> i instaluj Javę
<marcin82> nie Iced Tea
<mati75> marcin82: w debianie?
<marcin82> sorry
<marcin82> :P
<mati75> syla: repo non-free musisz mieć i paczki sun coś tam się nazywają
<marcin82> i gra ...
<syla> spok
<syla> poszperam ale niewiesz dokłądnie co wpisać w apta żeby mi poszukał
<Enlik> Zobacz na inny kanał
<Enlik> ;>
<mati75> apt-cache search java
<marcin82> i pokaż wynik
<marcin82> albo inaczej
<marcin82> pokaż
<Enlik> marcin82: spać
<Enlik> mati75: *
<marcin82> # cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<fi9o> syla: Na #debian-pl masz rozwiazanie, podalem Ci.
<marcin82> Enlik:  nie spać! ;]
<Enlik> Tańczyć
<mati75> Enlik: ble
<marcin82> biegać skakać, latać pływać, odintalować perla :P
<Enlik> :-/
<marcin82> :)
<marcin82> [Dyskryminuj] [Dodaj wpis na bloga] [Obraź się]
<marcin82> :D
<Enlik> Mogę wybrać 2? :)
<marcin82> ;]
<mati75> ia32-sun-java6-bin - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (32-bit)
<mati75> sun-java6-bin - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture dependent files)
<fi9o> syla: http://bit.ly/reuiAq
<mati75> takie mi widzi
<fi9o> tutaj tez Ci podam.
<fi9o> 2 link.
<fi9o> to z -jre jesli to pod przegladarke.
<mati75> marcin82: sąd zgubiłeś
<Enlik> mati75: i co z tą sprawą?
<Enlik> Zrezygnowała?
<mati75> Enlik: tak
<marcin82> mati75: jaki sąd?
<Enlik> Uf
<mati75> marcin82: ty nic nie wiesz
<mati75> to coś 2 razy mi sądem groziło
<Enlik> mati75: ja pytalem o duga
<Enlik> Też się uspokoilo?
<marcin82> o matko ...
<marcin82> maskować swoją niewiedzę ...
<marcin82> i zwalać na innych
<marcin82> chamskich linuksiarzy
<marcin82> szkoda gadać ...
<mati75> niestety
<Factum> czóleczkiem
<Wilczek> Kolankiem
<firemark> wątrobę
<firemark> *wątrobą
<Factum> :D
<firemark> ok, czas na graficzki
<Stirlitz> zawartość watroby na tym kanale jest raczej niska
<Factum> łoj, bardzo niska
<Factum> znów cisza - każdy wątróbkę zalewa?
<Wilczek> 2Nd
<bastetmilo> Factum: ja nie :)
<Factum> bastetmilo: jo tyż :P
<bastetmilo> chyba, że TŻ podzieli się piwem... :)
<Factum> wątpię :D
<Factum> za to niech się ktoś szlugą podzieli
<Factum> bo mnie chuj szczela wprost z nieba :D
<marcin82> przejdź na tytoń
<marcin82> i nabijanie
<Factum> kurwa, nie mam...
 * Stirlitz słucha: Dream Theater - Hollow Years (Once In A Livetime - Disc 2) 
<marcin82> Ave!
<marcin82> http://www.metaltome.com:7900
 * Stirlitz słucha: Metallica - One (Best Ballads) 
<winter> Stirlitz++l
<winter> Stirlitz++;
 * Stirlitz słucha: Nick Cave And The Bad Seeds - Where The Wild Roses Grow (Murder Ballads) 
<Stirlitz> Stirlitz--;
<Stirlitz> a poza tym polecam ;)
<Stirlitz> kapitalne wykonanie i niesamowity teledysk
<Stirlitz> http://ubuntuone.com/p/11AR/
<winter> Stirlitz: co to?
<Stirlitz> piecyk :)
<Wizard> dobry wieczór
<foreste> czesc
<Wizard> o, ktoś żyje :)
<foreste> gral ktos w gre armia2 ?
<foreste> kupilem ja dzis online xd
<Dreadlish> znowu sie opuszczam
<foreste> zgadnijcie za ile ;p
<foreste> kosztuje 39$
<foreste> a ja kupilem tanio
<foreste> mnoej niz 39$
<foreste> 0$
<foreste> bo mam kod rabatowy ;d
<Wizard> heh
<foreste> promocja
<foreste> THESU-NFREE-ARMA2
 * Stirlitz słucha: Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall Part 1 (The Wall (CD 1)) 
<foreste> podaje bo dostepny w sieci
<Wizard> foreste, nawet nie wiem co to jest
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> i mało mnie interesuje
<Wizard> jedyne gry w jakie gram to seria Europa Universalis, przy czym w II namiętnie
<Wizard> chyba nigdy mi się nie znudzi :)
<Stirlitz> jej ostatnia gra w którą grałem to TR3
<Wizard> a co to?
<Stirlitz> czasem mahjonga pomęczę
<Stirlitz> winter, Tomb Raider
<Stirlitz> tfu Wizard
<Wizard> apt-get install gitk
<Wizard> uh
<Wizard> nie tu :/
<Admc`> Wizard: are you a Wizard?
<Wizard> ta, w wolnych chwilach
<Stirlitz> ale sie zdradziłeś, uzywasz debianowatych :)
<Stirlitz> niejestes pro ;P
<Wizard> jak nie jestem :/
<Wizard> mam ubuntu natty
<Admc`> Wow
<Stirlitz> prawdziwi twardziele uzywają archa, nie wiedziałeś?
<Wizard> nie
<Admc`> Prawdziwi twardziele używają windowsa
<Wizard> i nie chcę wiedzieć
<Wizard> ej, kurde, ludzie
<Wizard> jestem nietrzeźwy, właśnie wróciłem i próbuję ogarnąć i zmerdżować gałęzie w inżynierce
<Wizard> a wy mi tu wyjeżdżacie :/
<jacekowski> nowy torchwood
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-10
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, a dziewczynę sobie już znalazłeś?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> spotkalem fajna irlandke
<Stirlitz> i powiedziałeś ze piszesz w C+?
<jacekowski> nie
<Stirlitz> kontynuuj
<Stirlitz> blech
 * Stirlitz słucha: Metallica - Astronomy (Best Ballads) 
<jacekowski> no pogadalem troche
<jacekowski> mam maila od niej
<jacekowski> i telefon
<jacekowski> chociaz szansa ze bede w tamtej okolicy znowu jest znikoma
<firemark> jacekowski: a wazne ze kontakt jest
<anemus> tia, bliskie spotkania 3 stopnia...
<anemus> więcej intymnego kontaktu daje dmuchana lala
<firemark> hm
<firemark> jezeli chodzi o ruchanie to rzeczywiście
<firemark> kiepsko :p
<anemus> ach ta młodzież, wszystko sprowadza do brutalnej rzeczywistości...
<bastetmilo> od razu ruchanie... firemark wstydziłbyś się.
<firemark> :<
<firemark> w mojej sytuacji sama rozmowa z kobietą jest szczęściem :<
<firemark> i idę spać
<bastetmilo> lol
<anemus> rozmowa rozumiana jako obopólna wymiana informacji
<anemus> a nie jednostronny streaming...
<firemark> anemus: tak, dobrze rozumiesz
<anemus> anemus: e to tylko odezwały się jakieś moje zboczone tęsknoty
<firemark> sam do siebie piszesz? <:
<anemus> pomyłka
<anemus> autouzupełnianie szaleje
<anemus> a ja jestem za bardzo narąbany by nad tym zapanować
<anemus> przerażają mnie te funkcjonalności wicd
<anemus> Not yet, Not really, No, Try...
<anemus> wicd faq poraża
<firemark> lol
<firemark> przeciez wicd
<firemark> ogranicza sie do wlaczenia wifi od sasiada
<anemus> "Wicd is an open source wired and wireless network manager"
<anemus> to jednak trochę więcej obiecuje
<anemus> szukam czegoś alternatywnego do nm z możliwością łatwego przełączania umts/wifi/eth
<anemus> i obsługą openvpn
<firemark> lol
<firemark> nie mam dostepu do pkp.pl
<firemark> forbidden
<anemus> jak nagle potrzebujesz to spróbuj kopię z google
<anemus> znaczy miało być natychmiast
<anemus> bo chyba tylko główna nawala
<firemark> no wlasnie widze
<anemus> http://rozklad-pkp.pl/ jest ok
<lisu> re
<tar-gz> Cześć ;]
<Dreadlish> heh :D
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: o/
<tar-gz> Testowałeś Mageię?
<Dreadlish> ni
<Dreadlish> po co mi jakieś dziwactwa?
<tar-gz> Czy ja wiem czy  dziwactwa
<Dreadlish> scp mapa5 dreadlish@192.168.1.128:~/public_html
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> nie tu
<Wizard> cześć
 * Wizard wystawia tabliczkę "nie drażnić wizarda"
<Dreadlish> Wizard: okiej
<Wizard> :)
<Dreadlish> dobry wizard to zadowolony wizard :D
<Wizard> no średnio jestem zadowolony
<Wizard> łeb mnie boli
<Wizard> ludmar, masz nick jak nazwa hurtowni proszku do prania
<Wizard> ;)
<Dreadlish> ma ktoś może jakieś ciche c2d na opylenie? :D
<Wizard> jasne, całą garść
<Dreadlish> mówże pan że nie masz
<Dreadlish> też zrozumiem
<lisu_> re
 * lisu_ testuje blueconnect
<Matan[M]> bry
<pure> bry
<lisu> o/
 * lisu nie lubi pracować na windows, tfu
 * pure tylko gra na windowsie 
 * pure jednak częściej gra na Konsoli Gier.
<lisu> badziewo jedno, odpaliłem windowsa, bo ściągam sobie z msdna windowsa 7 z sp1, w międzyczasie tak zwanym robie znajomemu kompa, kurde chciałem poczytajkę sobie ściągnąc do płyty głównej, kurwa... nie mam rara, .... druga kurwa nie mam czytnika pdf, windows to badziewo, tylko traci człowiek czas przy nim.
<lisu> Windows i polskie tłumaczenie: Sprawdzanie karty grafiki przez instalatora
<lisu> LOL
<lisu> kurwa, windows 7 nie widzi klawiatury na usb
<lisu> o, zobaczył, jak wtyknąłem do drugiego usb
<Ozik> witam, mam problem z WoL. Skonfigurowany i działał. Wczoraj z ssh mogłem dać halt a potem wybudzić. Dziś już nie. Serwer stoi za routerem Linksys WRT54G2 opcja rezerwacji ip na 166 godzin (co ciekawe serwer zniknął z tablicy DHCP a inne wyłączone sprzęty nie), porty 7 i 9 przeforwardowane
<lisu> Ozik
<lisu> Ozik: w jakim celu robisz wol na serwerze? o0
<Ozik> takim, że 1: dopiero się zapoznaję z systemem, 2: jestem w pracy na 48h, 3: mając WoL mogę go sobie włączyć, popracować via SSH i potem halt
<lisu> Ozik: a z resztą róbta co chceta
<lisu> ma ktoś blueconnecta na windows 7?
<Ozik> lisu: później WoL pewnie mi si\e nie przyda, ale teraz gdy serwer stoi wyłączony daje mi możliwość konfigurowania go
<Ozik> lisu: nie przez modem, ale przez telefon
<lisu> Ozik: ja zawsze mam włączony serwer jak go konfiguruję. no chyba ze dłubie w środku
<Ozik> lisu: i na to przyjdzie czas. Muszę domowników przyzwyczaić powoli do nowego szumu :)
<lisu> kombinacje, ja tam postawiłem serwer.... już pewnie ze 4 lata temu tylko upgrejdy lecą systemowe, a poza tym palcem nie ruszam
<Ozik> dopiero się wkręcam w świat pingwina :), co chciałeś wiedzieć z blueconnectem?
<lisu> Ozik: chciałem wiedzieć czemu to kurestwo nie chce chodzić pod windows 7, ale juz wiem czemu. Piepszony Windows ma problemy ze sterownikami jego mac.
<lisu> pod ubuntu 11.04 podpiąłem huawei e160 i wpisałem pin i net od razu był. A win7 kurwa problemy robi.
<Ozik> wingzgroza
<Ozik> na lapku mam win7 starter
<Ozik> nawet tapety (legalnie) nie mo\zna zmienić
<lisu> Ozik: współczuje.
<Ozik> i właśnie usiłuję obudzić serwer ;]
 * lisu jedzie na windows 7 professional, ale tylko używa go do rzeczy których nie da się zrobić pod pingwinem.
<Ozik> wczoraj zdalne uruchomienie wyglądało tak: podejdź i wciśnij duży przycisk z przodu <klik>
<Ozik> dałem halt, a potem uruchomił się, a teraz kibel
<lisu> każdy ma swój krzyżyk :|
<qermit> lisu: czyli do wszystkiego?
<Ozik> krzyżyk, krzyżyk to ja miałem z hardwareowym raidem
<Ozik> jak mi znowu zdechnie to go wywalę za okno
<lisu> hardwarowy raid? ostatnio... 2 miesiace temu x) robiłem i też miałem problemy, ale okazało się, ze to cdzłom zechlany był, a ja podejrzewałem macierz
<lisu> tfu, kontroler
<tar-gz> Instalował ktoś  z WAS KDE na windowsie?
<tomasz_> Hey, mam mały problem z ubuntu botowanym z pendrive. Po wyborze jakiej kolwiek z opcji z menu czy to jest instalacja systemu czy wyprubowanie go, komputer nic nie robi.
<tomasz_> Sprawdzałem 2 pendrivy 4 programy do tworzenia botowalnego pendrive (włącznie z tym w systemie), 2 różnych instalacji ubuntu, remix polski i oryginał.
<tomasz_> W końcu się podałem i doszedłem do wniosku, że skompiluje sobie gentoo, niestety nie mogę utworzyć partycji na dysku. Oto błąd http://wklej.org/hash/96196c259ac/
<jacekowski> tomasz_: pytaj na kanale gentoo
<tomasz_> A problem z ubuntu?
<tomasz_> Miał ktoś podobnie, bo bardziej zlaeży mi na ubuntu.
<Wilczek> Żętu?
<Wilczek> Jaki problem?
<Mamut> tomasz_, wydaje mi sie ze masz na dysku recovery patriton
<Mamut> i program do partycjonowania sobie nie radzi
<Mamut> z tym
<tomasz_> Mamut: Zatem co proponujesz? Bo chętnie go sformatuję.
<Mamut> ale sie upewnijmy, rozumiem ze to laptop?
<tomasz_> Mamut: Nie.
<Mamut> hmm
<tomasz_> Deskop
<Mamut> to raczej odpada recovery ;p
<Wilczek> Płyta główna Gigabyte?
<tomasz_> yep
<tomasz_> zaraz powiem jaka tylko zainstaluje lshw
<Wilczek> W tych płytach jest zazwyczaj XPressRecovery.
<tomasz_> G31M-ES2L
<tomasz_> jest
<tomasz_> mam 2
<tomasz_> mam to odinstalować jak mniemam.
<Wilczek> Trzeaa wywalić partycje z tym. Skoro Linux nie bootuje, to użyj BartPE (Taki Windows LiveCD z przydatnymi programami).
<Wilczek> ;)
<tomasz_> dziękuje ;)
<tomasz_> Tylko takie pytanie małe, skoro sformatowałem cały dysk
<tomasz_> to czemu to dalej nie działa?
<Wilczek> Nie mam pojęcia
<tomasz_> ok
<tomasz_> dziękuje
<tomasz_> sprawdzę jeszcze czy bez tego dysku zadziała
<tomasz_> .
<Mamut> partycje recovery sa ukrywane i przez to niektore programy partycjonujace sie wysypują
<tomasz_> Mamut: no tak
<tomasz_> w sumie to mam zainstalowanego windowsa. może z niego uda się to usunąć.
<jacekowski> gowno prawda a nie ukrywane
<jacekowski> partycji nie mozna ukryc
<lisu> jacekowski: windows 7 ukrywa przez wzrokiem ZU.
<jacekowski> bo typ partycji jest ustawiony taki
<Mamut> mialem tak na swojej toshibie
<jacekowski> ze domyslnie nie przydziela literki
<Mamut> musailem wywalic recovyer bo parted sie wywalal
<jacekowski> bierzesz compmgmt.msc
<jacekowski> i dajesz literke
<Mamut> na probie usuniecia recovery
<lisu> jacekowski: przerabiałem to dziesiątki razy, ale ZU nie widzi, że ma dwie partycje, tylko widzi C:\
<lisu> jacekowski: właśnie, sprawa o której gadaliśmy tu kiedyś jak narazie nieaktualna. Odezwę się gdyby się coś zmieniło.
<gjm> Bry
<lisu> wow, świeżutki windows7 i już złapał bsod
<lisu> co za szajs
<gjm> e tam, mi się przy instalacji zdażały
<gjm> zdarzały*
<gjm> (bo miałem kijowe pamiątki, ale okej)
<tar-gz> wrzucał ktoś *.iso z windowsem na USB?
<Ashiren24> ja
<Ashiren24> ale pewnie nie o to ci chodzi
<gjm> ja na kartę pamięci, dd'kiem
<Ashiren24> ja poprostu skopiowalem plik na usb :P
<gjm> i nie pykło
<tar-gz> gjm: no właśnie nie bangla.
<tar-gz> Może Unetbootin zadziała
<Szatan> `g pendrive linux
<Przekliniak> Szatan: Boot and run Linux from a USB flash memory stick | USB Pen Drive Linux: <http://www.pendrivelinux.com/>
<Szatan> tar-gz: BBBBBB^
<gjm> Szatan:
<Damn3d> bo przeciez windows to linux
<tar-gz> Ja windowsa chce zrzucić
<gjm> 13:07 < tar-gz> wrzucał ktoś *.iso z windowsem na USB?
<Szatan> tar-gz: 7?
<lisu> juz od rana p*le się z zainstalowaniem windows, wczoraj w 15 minut na tym sprzęcie postawiłem ubuntu i chodziło.
<gjm> tar-gz: http://forum.purepc.pl/Dyski-twarde-cdromy-dvd-pendrive-f55/Boot-Z-Pendrive-t254005.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/63f5y6d> (at forum.purepc.pl)
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> bo iso nie ma normalnego bootsektora
<qermit> nie ma?
<jacekowski> nie ma takiego jak maja dyski normalne
<jacekowski> jest to inaczej zrobione
<qermit> łotepity
<qermit> lisu: jaką masz sieciówkę?
<lisu> sieciówke, a bo ja wiem, atherosa jakiegoś
<lisu> qermit: i pewnie jeszcze realteka na lanie
<qermit> a mostek?
<lisu> qermit: północy/południowy?
<lisu> qermit: dla mnie bez różnicy bo nie wiem :D
<lisu> lapa mam
<gjm> nad rzeczką
<lisu> OpenCL ==> WTF? literówka czy cos?
<Ashiren24> ke?
<lisu> właśnie posysam stery od ati do pudła, a tam jest: package includes: -bla bla -OpenCL Driver
<Wilczek`> `g OpenCL
<Przekliniak> Wilczek`: OpenCL - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenCL>
<lisu> OpenGL, no chyba ze mam wypaczone oczy
<Wilczek`> Zobacz link od Przekliniaka
<lisu> Wilczek`: kurde faktycznie, zapomniałem, dobrą mam pamięć, ale krótką
<qermit> lisu: w sensie czy to nie jest nvidia/nforce
<lisu> qermit: ja tam na  amd jadę, nforca miałem, co prawda też na amdku, ale na pudle
<qermit> lisu: no to z zainstalowaniem windowsa nie powineneś mieć problemów
<lisu> no nie mam problemów, bo zainstalowany już
<lisu> qermit: tylko raz mi wyjebło bsod, a poza tym chodzi.
<Wilczek`> Blue screen of... ...death
<Wilczek`> :D
<PushUpek> ave
<Wilczek`> Да здравствует Linux!
<ghost12> siema ;d
<Wilq> Zdrastwuj
<Wilq> :)
<tar-gz> ghost12: o/
<Wizard> cześć puré
<Wizard> cześć Wilq
<Wilq> Hej Wizard :)]
<Wilq> LOL
<tar-gz> Wizard: a gdzie "cześć tar-gz"?
<Wilq> Wine Gecko ściąga się z prędkością 5KB/s w porywach O.o
<Wizard> tar-gz, dopiero wstałem, daj mi się ogarnąć
<tar-gz> Czemu Wy tak wszyscy chlejecie? ;D
<Wizard> znaczy.. wstałem już dzisiaj po przed 9, ale stwierdziłem, że nie ma sensu się męczyć
<Wizard> a już chlejemy od razu
<Wizard> kilka piw raptem
<Wizard> i już chlejemy
<ghost12> ktoś mi ksywke zarejestrował
<tar-gz> ja wczoraj0,7 metaksy wypiłem
<firemark> a nie melisy? <:
<tar-gz> ale byłem zniszczony rano.
<tar-gz> Nie.
<Wizard> ghost12, jakim cudem?
<tar-gz> Znajomy wraca tam skąd przyszedł i kumpel kupił  flaszki.
<ghost12> nie wiem
<ghost12> wchodze i pisze " nazwa jest już zarejestrowana" xD
<ghost12> no to daje ghost1 , i znów nazwa zarejestrowana... dopiero ghost12 było wolne
<qermit> ghost12: 12 lat?
<Wilczek`> ghost123
<Wilczek`> :D
<firemark> :D
<Wilczek`> ghost123 wolny jest
<tar-gz> Poważnie tenwindows jest jakiś popsuty
<Wilczek`> Czyli nic nowego
<Wilczek`> ;]
<ghost12> -,-
<ghost12> nie mam 12 lat.... liczby kolejno dodawałem
<ghost1234678> I co ? , teraz mam 12345678 lat? :D
 * ghostinio stwierdza że wine jest zajebiste.
<crusty> ghostinio: jak już, to 1234678
<ghostinio> crusty, oj czepiasz się
<ghostinio> Kumpel mówił że Modern Warfare 2 działa kiepsko na wine ,  a ja odpalam i chodzi gładko , to znaczy że nie aktualizował wine :D , lub testował MW2 dawno temu :P.
<BlessJah> re
<tar-gz> Używa ktoś z Was ekg2?
<tar-gz> BlessJah: o/
<BlessJah> tar-gz: ja
<tar-gz> BlessJah: zżarło mi listę kontaktów
<tar-gz> i listę osob na kanale
<BlessJah> F3?
<tar-gz> ;-D
<tar-gz> My master!
<Wilczek`> Luke!
<Factum> ekg ma odchyły
<Wilczek`> I'm your father
<Wilczek`> -.-
<Wilczek`> ? wotw
<Wilczek`> Tfu, nie ten pokój :/
<ghostinio> AQQ to Jabber?
<tar-gz> tak
<ghostinio> kurde w pidginie niema jabbera
<tar-gz> Jest
<tar-gz> MPP
<tar-gz> XMPP*
<ghostinio> a dzienki :)
<Factum> ghostinio: kuwa, gdzieś się pisać uczył!
<ghostinio> f domu...... , brakuje mi w pidginie wysyłanie wybranej częsci pulpitu jako Szybki Obrazek ^^
<tar-gz> Gdzie miałeś taką możliwość?
<Factum> "niema", "dzienki", "f" - no masakra jakaś
<ghostinio> AQQ ^^
<ghostinio> tar-gz, w AQQ
<ghostinio> zaznaczyłem dany fragment pulpitu, czego kolwiek i wysyłałem jako zdjęcie ;P.
<Factum> przecież Ubuntu sam potrafi zrobić screen danego fragmentu, skopiować go do schowka
<Factum> a następnie samemu wklejasz do okna rozmowy
<ghostinio> ale to trwa dłużej :D
<BlessJah> ghostinio: pidgin nie ma takiej opcji, przykro nam
<ghostinio> BlessJah, ja wiem że niema , ale mógł by mieć :D.
<BlessJah> ghostinio: jakiegokolwiek używasz klienta, sugeruję sprawdzenie, czy nie ma on opcji sprawdzania pisowni
<ghostinio> XChat ;)
<Factum> jak dasz aktywator zrzutu ekranu na pasek i klikniesz sobie tylko i zaznaczysz, to jednak długo nie schodzi
<ghostinio> domyślny client  po zainstalowaniu Xubuntu
<Factum> a jaki jest Twój domyślny słownik ortograficzny??
<ghostinio> "ghostowy słownik wyrazów obych : Język Polski "
<Factum> właśnie kuźwa widzę że obcych...
<ghostinio> ^^
<BlessJah> `g xchat spell checking
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: XChat: Spelling Feature: <http://xchat.org/spell/>
<BlessJah> ghostinio: &
<ghostinio> hmm ,ale mnie nie podkreśla błędy na czerwono u dole .... wiec nie robię błędów. ^^
<Factum> bo masz kurwa wyłączone...
<Wilczek`> chómanisto, mi podkresla
<Wilczek`> :P
<BlessJah> przecinek przed spacją, nie po niej, podkreśla 'na dole' nie 'u dole', wystarczą trzy kropki
<Factum> przed trójkropkiem nie stawiasz spacji
<Factum> nie "niema" tylko "nie ma"
<ghostinio> ja słysze niema ,a nie nie ma ^^ , pisze jak słysze ^^
<ghostinio> i nikt mi tego nie zabroni ^^
<Wilczek`> Rada Języka Polskiego
<Factum> wilczek, kto ma tu OP'a??
<Wilczek`> Nikt niestety
<BlessJah> ghostinio: aj anderstend
<Factum> achowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj. Zanim zapytasz - google.pl
<ghostinio> BlessJah,  źle " I understand" ^^
<Factum> szanuj polski język !!
<ghostinio> o ile wiem język jest dla ludzi , a nie odwrotnie......
<firemark> My tu godomy po śluńsku również
<Factum> ghostinio, ale język trzeba utrzymywać taki jaki istnieje, jesteś polak czy chujwieco??
<ghostinio> jou ni je ślunzołk.... :P
<BlessJah> ghostinio: wyobraź sobie, że każdy pisze jak chce
<ghostinio> No i git..
<Wilczek`> ghostinio: cout << "Respect the Polish language" << endl;
<Wilczek`> Skoro angielski tak dobrze umiesz
<BlessJah> ghostinio: wyobrażasz to sobie?
<Wilczek`> Że innych poprawiasz -.-
<ghostinio> przyzywczaiłem się do tego że każdy pisze jak chce w Tibii , i Metinie , a nawet w Dekaronie ... wiec zwisa mi to....
<Factum> ale Cpp już pewnie nie zna
<Wilczek`> JA WIEM JAK GHOSTINIO SIĘ NAZYWA!
<Wilczek`> Bronisław Komorowski
<Wilczek`> Ew. jest spokrewniony
<BlessJah> ghostinio: jak się mamy dogadać jak każdy będzie jak chce pisał?
<Factum> weźcie wyjebcie tą lamę!!
<ghostinio> Osobiście można powiedzieć żem jest " chujwieco" , bo wstyd się w necie przyznać że polak... ;]
<Factum> tibia, metin, dekaron, neo
<Factum> jak wstydzisz się naszego narodu
<ghostinio> nie mam neo , tylko netie :) to różnica :D
<Factum> <lame>
<BlessJah> ghostinio: wypierdalaj z kanału
<Wilczek`> -.-
<BlessJah> ghostinio: na ogólnym też ci pomogą
<ghostinio> bo co ? zadzwonisz po pomena?
<BlessJah> tylko pytaj po angielsku
<Factum> 'U r neo kid
<BlessJah> żeby się nie zorientowali
<ghostinio> Factum, jak sama nazwa mówi "neo kid" to osoba posiadające neostrade , a ja takowej nie posiadam.
<ghostinio> no i kid to dzieciak
<ghostinio> a nie stety zmartwię cię , dzieciakiem nie jestem
<Factum> Synu marynarza i skurwiałej foki, kup sobie słownik ortograficzny a nie szybszego neta do tych MMORPG
<ghostinio> .'
<Factum> A ja Cię zmartwię bo nie wiesz kto to dziecko neo..
<tar-gz> Factum: synu księdza ty sie lepiej uspokój
<tar-gz> na trollownie sobie idź.
<Wilczek`> `g youtube dzieci neo oryginał
<Przekliniak> Wilczek`: YouTube - Dzieci Neo - Orginal‏: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=124C0nwAsgw>
<bastetmilo1> Wizard... czemu porzadku nie trzymasz?
<BlessJah> nie karmić trolla, sam nie wyjdzie, to zagłodzimy bydle
<Wilczek`> On nie jest na access liście czy czymś takim
<Wilczek`> I nie ma uprawnień
<BlessJah> może przyjdzie dzierżący miecz i bestię ubije
<BlessJah> Wilczek`: ma opa, do listy później będzie dodany
<Wilczek`> Zna się tutaj ktoś na no-ip.com?
<Factum> ghostinio, wiesz kto to dziecko neo??
<BlessJah> Factum: głodem go bierz
<ghostinio> Factum, może nie wiem , może wiem , mnie się kojarzy z Neostradą i Kidami bluzgających i psujące fora... nic więcej ^^.
<Factum> BlessJah: teraz mu chcę kultiralnie wytłumaczyć ;]
<Wilczek`> ghostinio: YouTube - Dzieci Neo - Orginal‏: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=124C0nwAsgw>
<Factum> ghostinio: otóż, o ile wiesz jak kiedyś działał Internet zanim Twój ISP nie był z kablówki najprawdopodobniej
<Factum> a sory, netia
<ghostinio> Nigdy nie miałem neta z kablówki.
<Factum> TP dominowało, połączenie było via modem, wdzwaniałeś się w linię, i sygnał był dekodowany przez dźwięk
<Factum> płaciłeś za czas trwania połączenia, nie pobrane dane
<BlessJah> Wizard: przekonałem właśnie jakiegoś nooba do archa, przekonałem jakiegoś nooba do archa
<BlessJah> Wizard: i zamierzam robić to dalej
<Wilczek`> Wizard: Ja dzisiaj chyba postawię ARCHA!!!
<Factum> wtedy dzieci mniej zamożnych rodziców, ale którzy rozpieszczali swoje dzieci zakładali im neta z tepsy
<Factum> ale ich ograniczali
<Factum> żeby długo nie siedziały
<ghostinio> ale nie wszyscy
<Factum> Dzieci te chwaliły się po forach tym że mają neta bardzo, jednak nie czytając całego wątku na forum, odpisywali pieprzeniem o szopenie
<ghostinio> bo są jeszcze grupa no lajferów.
<Factum> Często z błędami, itp
<Factum> W skrócie robili to co Ty teraz
<Factum> Jednak w tych czasach połączenie modemowe to przeszłość, a im zostało to w nawyku
<ghostinio> Drogi panie kolego, za prawdę cię rozumie. I zaprawdę ci powiem, że większość błędów w stosunku do mnie wynikają że nie słyszę  że to jest razem, i dla mnie wszystko pisze się niemal że osobno. ( tym bardziej z NIE). Jeżeli zależy  waści , niech bimbruje na forum polonistyczne. Większości ludzi , zależy na komunikacji(czyli rozumienie się nawzajem), niż na boskiej ortografi i gramatyki..
<Wilczek`> Nie mogę czytać mości pana wypocin
<Wilczek`> Bo mnie trafia
<BlessJah> Wilczek`: coś napisał?
<BlessJah> Wilczek`: ignore daj mu
<Wilczek`> BlessJah: <ghostinio> Drogi panie kolego, za prawdę cię rozumie. I zaprawdę ci powiem, że większość błędów w stosunku do mnie wynikają że nie słyszę  że to jest razem, i dla mnie wszystko pisze się niemal że osobno. ( tym bardziej z NIE). Jeżeli zależy  waści , niech bimbruje na forum polonistyczne. Większości ludzi , zależy na komunikacji(czyli rozumienie się nawzajem), niż na boskiej ortografi i gramatyk
<Wilczek`> i..
<BlessJah> za jakie grzechy
<BlessJah> błagam
<BlessJah> Wilczek`: ignore
<Wilczek`> Jak?
<Factum> łojezu :D
<Factum> ? ignore nick
<Wilczek`> ? ignore ghostinio
<BlessJah>  / nie ?
<ghostinio> A ignoruj cie se :)
<BlessJah> nie musicie mu pokazywać
<BlessJah> sam się po jakimś czasie zorientuje
<BlessJah> że nikt nie odpisuje
<Wilczek`> <ghostinio> A ignoruj cie se :)
<bastetmilo1> ghostinio: zabierz grabki i idź do innej piaskownicy.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo1: nie karm
<ghostinio> wole twoje ^^
<BlessJah> nomen omen, miałaś gdzieś iść
<bastetmilo1> już nie karmie, zignorowałam.
<BlessJah> miałaś iść kogo innego nakarmić
<bastetmilo1> :P
<ghostinio> Kto na mnie nie dał ignora? :D
<DaZ> ja chyba
<ghostinio> Bądź solidarny , daj ignora: D
<Wilczek`> Alles
<ghostinio> czyli 2 osoby.... dajcie ignora mi d
<ghostinio> hmmm, gdzie ja mam tego irc spammera ....
<Kwpolska> bastetmilo1: a ty wroc do nicka bastetmilo.
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: tak ładną ciszę na tak błahą sprawę psujesz
<Wizard> który rozrabia?
<Skrzyp> ty?
<BlessJah> Wizard: ghostinio
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ja naliczyłam dwóch jeszcze za przeklinanie na kanale.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: kogóż to :]
<Wizard> mnie pewnie
<bastetmilo> Palcyma nie będę pokazywać...
<Wizard> ghostinio, zachowuj się
<qermit> Wizard: skąd masz małpę?
<BlessJah> qermit: nie chcesz wiedzieć...
<qermit> a właśnie że chcę
<Wizard> qermit, tylko na mnie Stirlitz /op zrobił
<Wizard> mam nadzieję, żę ChanServ zostanie powiadomoiony o tym fakcie
<Wizard> that ain't working, that's the way you do it! money for nothing, chicks for free
<ghostinio> Wizard, zachowuje się , to on zaczął ^^
<Wizard> nie bądź dzieckiem
<Wizard> ;P
<Factum> Cześć OPie :)
<Factum> Nie wiem czyś mię już widział :P
<Wizard> z tym opem to letka przesada (czytaj wyżej)
<Wizard> ;)
<BlessJah> Wizard: siedzisz na małpie
<BlessJah> btw, możesz opować i deopować?
<Wizard> BlessJah, mogę, tutaj chanserv nie zdejmuje
<BlessJah> Wizard: opoj mnie :>
<Wizard> Factum, widzę w logu, żeście się popisywali
<Wilczek`> :>
<Factum> Wizard, przyznaję się :)
<mati75> Wizard: rzuć sobie jakiegoś bota
<mati75> daj mu /op
<BlessJah> Wizard: sprawdzimy czy mozesz opowac
<mati75> i po sprawie
<Factum> jednak po prostu wkurzają mnie neo
<Factum> a jeszcze bardziej jak z błędami piszą ludzie, czytać się nie da już jak bez ogonków jest a co dopiero jak błędu
<Factum> błedy*
<Factum> :D
<Wilczek`> jak są błędy
<Wilczek`> :p
<Factum> dziękuję :P
<Wizard> Factum, teraz to się idzie do "specjalisty", daje w łapę, a on wypisuje karteczkę, że dziecko ma dysmózgowie
<Wizard> i wszyscy zadowoleni - już niedouczona nauczycielka nie będzie mówiła, że Marcinek jest głupi! Marcinek jest chory!
<Factum> Niestety, na IRC nie przyjmujemy takich zaświadczeń
<lisu> re
<Skrzyp> :P
<Wizard> lisu, sup
<Skrzyp> przyjmujemy tylko twierdzenia, ze nie ma sie polskiej keymapy, albo zle kodowanie
<Factum> Ale złe kodowanie diagnozujemy z automatu
<Factum> Bo widzimy krzaczory :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: większość od dawna jest dyskryminowana
 * BlessJah żąda parytetu dla cyklistów
<lisu> kurwa rano burza, teraz upał i znowu burza, gdamn it
<Wizard> lisu, język ;)
<Wizard> przynajmniej będziesz miał tęczę na osłodę
<lisu> Wybaczcie moją plugawą wypowiedź.
<Skrzyp> <zcalk> pieprzeni katolicy
<Skrzyp> <zcalk> było sucho to modlii się o deszcz, modlili, modlili...
<Skrzyp> <zcalk> a to się kolejkowało i teraz stackuje
<Factum> A ja pi*****lę tęczę, nie chcę deszczu bo mi znów firmę zaleje
<lisu> Skrzyp: bash -> część pewnie zagląda.
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: bash.org.pl, stare
<Wizard> Skrzyp, suchar
<Wizard> ma ktoś konto na forum.ubuntu.pl?
<Factum> ja
<lisu> Wizard: ja mam.
<Wizard> sprawdzilibyście, czy użytkownik wizard coś pisał?
<Wizard> kiedykolwiek?
<Factum> okok
<Wizard> bo nie wiem czy kiedyś zakładałem konto i zapomniałem o nim, czy mnie ktoś uprzedził
<Wizard> :)
<BlessJah> Wizard: problemy z pamięcią?
<BlessJah> Wizard: znam na to dobry lek
<Wizard> raczej z alkoholem :)
<BlessJah> tylko zapomniałem jak się nazywa
<Wizard> koka, koka, koka! hera, hera hera!
<BlessJah> Wizard: zapisałem na karteczce, jak sobie przypomnę gdzie ją schowałem, żeby nie zgubic, to się odezwę
<Wizard> luz
<DaZ> w bezpiecznym miejscu schowałes
<Factum> jest tam szukanie użytkownika?? nie widzi mi się szukanie Wizard wśród 112 stron nicków na W niepoukładanych alfabetycznie :D
<DaZ> ile to ja już rzeczy tam zgubiłem :f
<Factum> dobra, już poukładanych xD
<BlessJah> Factum: jest
<lisu> Wizard: user z forum 'wizard' ma 2 posty
<Wizard> mhm, czyli to nie ja
<Wizard> dzięki, lisu
<BlessJah> Wizard: moze ty
<BlessJah> Wizard: tylko problemy z alkoholem i nie pamietasz
<Matan[M]> Factum: co do tego o ortografji czóię się órarzony
<Matan[M]> :)
<Wizard> wątpię, ja nie mam problemów z ubuntu takich, żeby aż na forumach pisać
<Factum> arghhhh!
<lisu> Wizard: za to masz pewnie problemy z kasą, jak większość x)
<BlessJah> Wizard: "POMOCY!!! Jestem tak pijany, że nie mogę spartycjonować dysku"
<Matan[M]> a co to kklimonda bez opa biega dzisiaj?
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: zawsze bez opa
<Wizard> od tego jest chanserv, do którego nie chcą mnie dopisać :)
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: zawsze jak parzyłem na kanale to miał :) może w nie w porę patrzyłem :)
<BlessJah> zdecydowanie
<lisu> głupi windows 7, juz 2 raz daje mu aby sie zaktualizował, a ten mi błędami pluje, przecież nic nie grzebałem w systemie, a on sam z siebie cyrk odstawia
<Factum> ot co, windowsa zechciał se! :P
<lisu> Factum: odpaliłem raz na ruski rok, aktualizacjami sypnęło, a teraz coś dusi się i nie może zainstalować sp1
<Factum> dlatego też mimo iż jadę na xp to nie mam antywira ani apdejtów
<Factum> za częste aktualki, zbyt spowalnia antyvir
<Factum> a i tak formacik co miesiąc
<Factum> tylko Ubuntu stoi od września nie formatowane, 2x aktualizowane ;]
<Wizard> dobrze, że w ogóle nie mam windows..
<lisu> Factum: w zasadzie wali mnie to czy będzie updejt czy nie, mam go tylko do rzeczy których za chiny ludowe nie odpale na linuchu.
<Wizard> kojarzycie jak aptem sprawdzić wersję z repo?
<BlessJah> apt cache search
<BlessJah> pacman > apt
<BlessJah> :>
<lisu> pytanko: libre office czy open office na windows 7?
<BlessJah> Factum: czemu co miesiac formacisz?
<Wizard> BlessJah, jeszcze raz wyjedziesz z archem, to cię kopnę
<BlessJah> arch
<BlessJah> lisu: jeden pies
<winter> oho
 * Wizard kopie archa w жопу
<Factum> bo win złapie zaraz jakiegoś syfa i wolny
<lisu> BlessJah: ale jak brzmi :D
<winter> dostał opa i już się wozi
<Wizard> winter, plan jest taki, żeby wam się dobrać do dup
<Factum> a win mi potrzebny tylko do quake i filmów
<lisu> kurde dość nie wyłączam kompa, niech wali piorunami, nie będę później po nocy siedział
<Szatan> Wizard: gentoo!
<Wizard> bo tu jest anArchia totalna
<Wizard> kolejny, kuwa
<ghostinio> Ludki , jak zmienić użytkownika komendą?.
<winter> Factum: każdy quake pieknie działa na linuksie
<Wizard> gentoo mi się przejadło, jak zacząłem zarabiać za pomocą komputera
<Szatan> ghostinio: su user
<Wizard> ghostinio, man usermod
<BlessJah> Factum: filmów?
<Factum> tak
<BlessJah> Factum: HD na ati czy jak?
<Wizard> łe, stary netbeans w repo
<Factum> bo mam starego ATi i trochę potrafi spowolnić FPS na OS driver
<Factum> szczególnie RMVB
<lisu> Factum: to co ty to masz, rive tnt od ati?
<Factum> 9600
<lisu> o0
<winter> dżizas
<lisu> Factum: też mam ati 9600 pro na pudle u brata i jakoś tam nic nie tnie, wręcz zapier*la
<Factum> + P4 3.0HT i płytę która źle obłsuguje HT
<Factum> nie mam drajwerów własnościowych - nie działają
<dwe11er> kup nvidię
<Factum> a te open strasznie spowalniają kompa
<Factum> nie kupuję, niedługo zmienię kompa
<dwe11er> ja 6600gt kupiłem za 30zł
<lisu> Factum: ja tam mam starego athlona bartona 2500xp +, 2 GB ramu, ati 9600 pro 256MB i chodzi jak szalone.
<dwe11er> no to nie graj
<Mamut> ubu 32bity ma jakeis ogarniczenia co do wspieranego ramu?
 * dwe11er ma P4 3GHz, 1GB ramu, GF7600GT i dez działa jak szalone
<lisu> Mamut: ma: 4GB już musisz na 64bity stawiać, chodź to kwestia dyskusyjna
<Mamut> no ja wlasnie mam 4gb
<Mamut> a pokazuje mi ze mam 2,4gb ram
<lisu> 2^64 to wychodzi 4GB, więc to jest granica, przy której juz opłaca się instalować 64bity.
 * Factum chciałby NVidię
<Factum> pewnie masz grafikę zintegrowaną
<dwe11er> hmm?
<BlessJah> lisu: 2^32
<lisu> BlessJah: kurde właśnie, rozpędziłem się
<BlessJah> 1024B to kB
<BlessJah> 1024^2B to MB
<BlessJah> a 1024^4?
<ghostinio> To nie to , ale dziękuję za chęci. Tylko powiedzcie mi , jakim programem lub komendą wysłać zdjęcie do druku. w MS CTRL+P ,a tu nie wiem.
<lisu> BlessJah: jak juz musisz, to dokończ ;)
<Wizard> lisu, kłamstwo!
<Wizard> nie 4GB
<Wizard> kto wam takich głupot naopowiadał?
<lisu> Wizard: explain
<Wizard> complain ;)
<BlessJah> lisu: 2^64 to eksibajt
<BlessJah> eksabajt
<BlessJah> 16 eksabajtów
<lisu> no mówię, pomyliłem się!
<Mamut> no ok ok ale czy 32bity mają problem z obsluga 4gb ram?
<lisu> myślałem o 64 bitach i zamiast 2^32 napisałem 64 shit happens
<BlessJah> lisu: nom
<Mamut> w sensie czy ubu 32 bitowe ma
<BlessJah> pomyliłeś się 2^32 razy :>
<lisu> Mamut: ja mam 3 GB, troche mi brakuje aby sprawdzić
<Wizard> lisu, ale 32bit ubuntu obsługuje więcej niż 4GB
<BlessJah> Mamut: kernel z -pae w nazwie
<Wizard> umie PAE
<BlessJah> o
<lisu> Wizard: ubuntu może i w ch& wiecej obsłużyć, tyle że architektura x86 nie pociągnie więcej.
<BlessJah> zwijam się
<BlessJah> cya
<lisu> o/
<Wizard> jak ma się dużo ramu, to domyślnie się kernel -pae instaluje
<winter> 32bit linux obsłuży max 64gib
<Wizard> tak mi się zdaje, ale nie pamiętam dokładnie
<winter> nie wiem ile 64bit
<Wizard> PAE to jest opcja HIMEM w kernelu? czy coś innego?
<lisu> Wizard: a to pae to nie jest coś z dopisywaniem do 48 bitów, coś kiedyś czytałem, ale ni hu hu nie kojarze.
<Factum> 64 pewnie 128GiB
<winter> CONFIG_HIGHMEM
<winter> CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G
<winter> http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/119287
<Wizard> dzięĸi
<gtriderxc> 32 bitowe Ubuntu obsługuje bez problemu 4GB ramu bo mam
<Mamut__> no wlasnie dopiero z pae
<Mamut__> ;)
<Wizard> no i?
<Wizard> pae samo się wybiera :)
<Wizard> na kompie w pracy mam i działa
<Mamut__> mam problem ze sterami do nvidi jak narazie pod tym ;p
<Mamut__> takze chyba zmigurje do 64bit poprostu
<Mamut__> i bedzie spokoj :)
<Wizard> spokoj? ;>
<Wizard> kurczę, dawno już nie musiałem czytać tutoriala do javy :D
<Mamut__> Wizard, a co piszesz?
<Wizard> pracę inżynierską
<Wizard> nigdy wcześniej nie zdarzyło mi się używać JTree
<Wizard> tak go wystraszyłem tym JTree?
<winter> Wizard: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension#Microsoft_Windows
<Admc`> `seen Wilczek
<Przekliniak> Admc`: Wilczek was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 5 hours, 37 minutes, and 54 seconds ago: <Wilczek> Nie mam pojęcia
<Admc`> `seen Wilczek`
<Przekliniak> Admc`: Wilczek` was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 hour, 19 minutes, and 29 seconds ago: <Wilczek`> :p
<Wizard> winter, po co to wklejasz?
<winter> ostatnio tego szukałem
<winter> i znalazłem przypadkiem
<Skrzyp> a po co ci PAE?
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Wizard> jak się ma sporo ramu, to warto mieć włączone :>
<Skrzyp> no, co sie bedzie marnowało
<Skrzyp> ale chyba jak sie jest na tyle bogatym, żeby mieć >4gb, to się jest na tyle bogatym, żeby mieć amd64
<Wizard> Skrzyp, nie warto na biurko stawiać 64bit
 * Skrzyp ma i nie narzek
<Skrzyp> a*
<Skrzyp> tak, wiem, że wydjność appów 32bitowych spada
<Skrzyp> ale aż tak tego nie widać
<Skrzyp> poza tym w repo mam wszystko na amd64
<Wizard> nie nie, ja nie o tym
<Wizard> szkoda ramu po prostu :)
<winter> Skrzyp: po nic, chciałem wiedzieć jakie mają możliwości.
<Wizard> znacie jakiś mądry sposób na usunięcie śmieciowych nalepek z komputera?
<Wizard> mama jaieś gówna w stylu "windows 8" "atom inside"
<Wizard> mam*
<lisu> Wizard: masz szpachelkę pod ręką?
<winter> Wizard: http://www.ehow.com/how_2267057_remove-stickers-from-laptop.html
<winter> http://www.wikihow.com/Remove-Stickers-from-a-Laptop
<winter> Wizard: google ma.
<winter> nawet wideo masz w tym drugim
<lisu> u mnie tam nalepki zlazły same, tylko jeszcze skype obok kamery został, gadzina nieusuwalna
<Wizard> na "intel atom" złamałem paznokieć :/
<lisu> o0
<Wizard> podbiorę ukochanej zmywacz do paznokci, on da radę ten klej umyć :)
<lisu> Wizard: mówiłem, ... szpachelką.
<winter> szpachelka zarysuje obudowę
<lisu> winter: ale zedrze wszystko.
<winter> tutaj radzą do plastiku olej do smarzenia
<winter> ale te naklejki zapewne są nienasiąkalne
<winter> w pierwszym linku radzą nagrzać
<winter> Wizard: zmywacz do paznokci do też złu pomysł
<winter> zły*
<lisu> winter: a jakby kazali skoczyć z mosktu z kamieniem?
<winter> może uszkodzić obudowę
<Wizard> :D
<winter> lisu: nie bądź niepoważny
<winter> dobra czas na kawkę
<winter> i sepulturę
<winter> \m/
<lisu> its fkng sunday, or more precisely stormday.
<Wilczek`> lisu: Jak ja ci zazdroszcze
<Wilczek`> Zaczynam myśleć, że żyję poza ziemią
<lisu> Wilczek`: warum?
<Wilczek`> Od 4 dni ciągle ok. 40 st. C i zero opadów
<Wilczek`> ;/
<lisu> press any key... there is no "ANY" key.... I found it...  (reset) --> o0
<lisu> Wilczek`: gdzie ty żyjesz, sahara? kair? tunezja?
<Wilczek`> Ostrów Wielkopolski
<Wilczek`> ;P
<Skrzyp> lisu, :P
<Skrzyp> :D
<lisu> u fkng kidding me, kurde a tu ciągle leje/ burze/upał/burze.
<Wilczek`> lisu: Zamieniamy się?
<Skrzyp> lisu, małopolska?
<Skrzyp> witaj w klubie
<lisu> Skrzyp: podkarpackie
<Skrzyp> akuraten u mnie słoneczko wysło, ale to chwilowy bug
<lisu> ;/
<Wizard> lisu, język ;P
<Wilczek`> Skrzyp: xD
<Skrzyp> Wilczek`, już zgłosiłem na githuba
<Skrzyp> :P
<Wizard> heh, u mnie ładnie
<Wizard> o, co kodujecie?
<Wilczek`> Znacie jakiś dobry kurs C++ + QT4?
<lisu> Wizard: wiem wiem, ale jak mam odruchy człowieczeństwa zwane emocjami to czasem pozwalam sobie na zbyt wiele i słowa potocznie zwane przekleństwami wyślizgują się mi.
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Wilczek`, mój kolega pisał fajny kurs w linux+
<Wizard> poza tym, tutoriale na stronie nokii i ich przykłady są wporzo
<Wizard> pod warunkiem, że znasz c++
<Wizard> a jak nie znasz, to Thinking in c++ powinno zrobić z ciebie ogarniętego i świadomego kodera, o ile się przyłożysz
<Skrzyp> Albo symfonia c++
<Wizard> żartujesz chyba
<lisu> klasyka, chociaż nie czytałem x)
<Wizard> symfonia jest do bani
<Matan[M]> symfonia dobra nie powiem
<Wizard> :o
<Wizard> to już wiem skąd się ci wszyscy idioci na rozmowach kwalifikacyjnych biorą
<Matan[M]> Wizard: chyba nie czytałeś książki do fortrana
<Matan[M]> to jest do bani
<Wizard> ta książka uczy c++, ale nie uczy programowania
<Wizard> co mi po znajomości pętli i wyjątków, jak nie wiem co z tym robić
<Wizard> a jak ktoś twierdzi, że Thinking jest głupie, albo za trudne, to niech bierze zabawki i szuka sobie innej pracy
<lisu> Wizard: nie wiesz? posmarować masłem i zjeźć.
<Matan[M]> Wizard: mylisz książkę do języka z ksiązką do algorytmiki
<Wizard> nie mylę
<Matan[M]> Wizard: algorytmika i matematyka uczą programowania, język jest tylko narzędziem który pozwala na ich wykorzystanie
<Wizard> Matan[M], zwróc uwagę o co on spytał
<Matan[M]> więc nie myl książki do języka (symfonia) z programowaniem :)
<lisu> och przeczytał i napisał.
<Wizard> nie ma sensu startować do qt4 po przeczytaniu symfonii
<Matan[M]> nie wiem bo mam historię do 10 linijek :/
<Wizard> w tej książce nic nie ma
<Matan[M]> hmmm...
<Matan[M]> a tu się zgodzę
<Wizard> ona jest po to, żeby zaliczyć "programowanie obiektowe" na studiach
<Matan[M]> nie ma nic do qt
<Matan[M]> czy ja wiem
<Wizard> pisana z resztą przez jakiegoś profesorka pewnie
<Wizard> no a nie?
<Matan[M]> Wizard: nie wiem, nie pamiętam / nie znam autora bo mnie to uj obchodziło akurat
<Wilczek`> Na Windowsie było Visual Basic .NET i tam od razu się robiło aplikacje okienkowe, a tutaj nie wiadomo jak taką stworzyć -.-
<Matan[M]> Wilczek`: nie ma to jak znać frameworki co? :P
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> Wilczek`, Ruby/GTK
<Wilczek`> Nie chce mi się rozpoczynać kolejnego języka ;)
<Skrzyp> Ruby jest git
<Skrzyp> A ha ha ha
<Skrzyp> Ale mi się udało
<Matan[M]> Skrzyp: buhahaha
<Matan[M]> fuuu
<Skrzyp> Dobra, wracając do tematu
<Matan[M]> wrong nickname
<Skrzyp> \Ruby jest spoko
<Wizard> pfff
<Matan[M]> Wilczek`: buhahahaha
<Matan[M]> LUA się poucz
<Wizard> Wilczek`, chcesz się nauczyć pisać programy?
<Matan[M]> ;]
<Skrzyp> Matan[M], nie zajrazyłeś
<Wilczek`> Wizard: Tak
<Wizard> Qt nie jest zbyt dobre na dzień dobry
<Wizard> poza tym ma niepewną przyszłość
<Skrzyp> Wizard, niech cie ręka broni, nie dawaj mu assemblera
<Matan[M]> dobra jest konsola i ncurses
<Wizard> broni mnie ;)
<Wilczek`> W VB .NET napisałem kalkulator i edytor tekstu na Windę
<Wizard> Wilczek`, a znasz już jakiś język programowania?
<Skrzyp> Matan[M], no to piszemy irssi killer
<Wilczek`> Wizard: ı
<Wilczek`> ↑
<Matan[M]> Skrzyp: starczy mi edytor tekstu :P
<Wizard> mhm, jaki?
<Skrzyp> nanoooooo!
<Skrzyp> dobra, vim
<Szatan> gentoo!
<Skrzyp> bo emacs makes a computer sloer
<Matan[M]> Skrzyp: ostatnio jeszcze pisałem z ncurses programik do obsługi ula :D
<Skrzyp> ula?
<Skrzyp> Bee Commander?
<Matan[M]> Skrzyp: takiego z pszczołami
<Skrzyp> Ewidencje robisz? Ile pszczół, ile mjodu, ile Puchatków w okolicy, jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo dziabnięcia itp itd
<Wilczek`> Dobra, polećcie mi jeden język obiektowy do którego kurs znajdę w Internecie (najlepiej po polaku, ale niekoniecznie)
<Wizard> pytong?
<Skrzyp> rabi?
 * Wilczek` układa plan morderstwa :D
<Matan[M]> ASM!
<Wizard> ruby jest dynamiczny..
<Wilczek`> A coś przenośnego (w sensie Windows i Linux)? Tylko nie Java
<Wizard> Wilczek`, poczytaj se na wikipedii i zobaczysz co ci odpowiada :)
<Skrzyp> Wilczek`, rabi?
<Wizard> pytong?
<Skrzyp> rabi?
<Wizard> btw, pisanie programów na windows i na linux ssie
<Wizard> albo na jedno, albo na drugie
<Skrzyp> no
<Wilczek`> Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad: http://developer.gnome.org/gtkmm-tutorial/unstable/index.html.en
<Wilczek`> tym
<Wizard> poza tym, co złego w javie?
<Skrzyp> albo $TEMP albo %TEMP%
<Matan[M]> Wilczek`: c++?
<Matan[M]> c?
<Matan[M]> asm?
<Matan[M]> rugby?
<Matan[M]> python?
<Skrzyp> Wilczek`, żreram
<Skrzyp> rabi?
<Wilczek`> Skrzyp: Co żrerasz?
<Skrzyp> Wilczek`, żre ram
<Wilczek`> ;P
<winter> LoL
<Wizard> ej, dobra, skończcie
<Matan[M]> Wizard: zasobożerna w uj
<Wizard> bo to już nudne
<Wizard>  to pieniążki mi daje
<Wizard> za to*
<Wizard> znaczy ostatnio Qt mi daje
<Skrzyp> rabi?
<Wizard> Skrzyp, chcesz w łeb?
<Wizard> rabi to jest taki ksiądz w judaizmie
<Wizard> Wilczek`, zdecydowałeś już?
<Skrzyp> rabin
<Wilczek`> Wizard: Oblukam Pythona. Znasz jakiś porządny kurs w e-book'u?
<Wilczek`> Ew. on-line
<Matan[M]> lol ping +120
<Skrzyp> Wilczek`, wikibooks
<Wizard> na stronie pythona jest oficjalny tutorial, jest dobry
<Skrzyp> i jeszcze jakiegoś profesorka był
<Wizard> profesorków to lepiej hmm.. nie czytać..
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> `g defaultmutabletreenode java api
<Przekliniak> Wizard: DefaultMutableTreeNode (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2): <http://tinyurl.com/62ao5dl>
<Wizard> `g defaultmutabletreenode java api 6
<Przekliniak> Wizard: DefaultMutableTreeNode (Java Platform SE 6): <http://tinyurl.com/5rabtcj>
<Wizard> dzięks, Przekliniak
<Wilczek`> Ok, a jakiś IDE z kreatorem interfejsu?
<Skrzyp> Wilczek`, Glade
<Skrzyp> kreator bez IDE
<DaZ> no qtdesigner tez jest fajny <:
<Wilczek`> QtDesigner to do C++
<Matan[M]> nokia qt designer
<Wilczek`> Ehhh
<Wilczek`> Winda i Visual Basic: Ściągam Visual Basic .NET Express, instaluję, dodaję przycisk, i trzy pola tekstowe, klikam dwukrotnie na dodany button i wpisuję kod: TextBox3.Text = Val(TextBox1.Text) + Val(TextBox2.Text)
<Wilczek`> I mam program do dodawania -.-
<Wilczek`> A tutaj to wszystko takie pogmatwane :D
<Wilczek`> To jak w Glade zaprojektuje interfejs to co z nim zrobić w takim razie?
<Skrzyp> spakować do XMLA
<Skrzyp> i podbindować w programie
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> Wilczek`, netbeans ma to samo do javy/swinga
<Wizard> rysujesz okna, klikasz w przyciski
<Wizard> tylko trzeba mieć najpierw pojęcie
<Matan[M]> Wilczek`: bo wszystkie visuale to ide dla niedorozwiniętych gimnazjalistów którzy myślą że jak dodadzą przycisk, i trzy pola tekstowe, klikam dwukrotnie na dodany button i wpisuję kod: TextBox3.Text = Val(TextBox1.Text) + Val(TextBox2.Text) to mają program do hakowania pentagonu
<Wilczek`> lol
<Wilczek`> Ten kod dodaje wartość z dwóch pierwszych pól tekstowych :P
<Wizard> a ty zaczynasz od końca i się spuszczasz nad jakimś badziewnym ide dla dzieci
<Wizard> Matan[M]++
<Wizard> na bonus nie sprawdzasz, czy pola są liczbą
<Wizard> i obstawiam, że po prostu łączy łańcuchy twój program do hakowania pentagonu
<Skrzyp> bo ci wpisze dupa + kupa i krasz gotowy
<Wizard> Skrzyp, skąd wiesz jak ten ułomny język działa? :>
<Skrzyp> nie wiem
<Skrzyp> przypuszczam
<Wizard> chociaż kojarzę, że vb ma ścisłe typowanie, więc pewnie doda stringi
<Skrzyp> przypuszczam, że wiem
<Wizard> Wilczek`, możesz spróbować jeszcze monodevelop i gtk#, skoro tak lubisz .net
<Wizard> nigdy w tym nic nie robiłem, ale ludzie mówili, że to bardzo proste i wygodne
<Wilczek`> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikibooks/pl/5/5e/Zanurkuj_w_Pythonie.pdf ← Nada się?
<Wizard> nie czytałem
<Wizard> ah, dive into python
<Wizard> nada się
<Wilczek`> Dzięki ;)
<Wizard> i jak chcesz robić sensowne gui, to pygtk i glade będą twoimi przyjaciółmi
<Wizard> jeszcze zanim zaczniesz pisać coś konkretnego, to przejrzyj Gnome HID guidelines
<Wilczek`> Ok, mam Glade i pygtk2.0 zainstalowane, teraz zabieram się za lekturę :)
<Wizard> przyda ci się jeszcze jakiś edytorek.. nie wiem, czy IDLE jeszcze istnieje, jakiś magicznie dobry nie był, ale miał debuger
<Matan[M]> Wilczek`: /j #python.pl
<Wilczek`> Wizard: Ich habe Kate ;)
<Wizard> bleh, kde
<Wilczek`> Zastanawiam się nad przesiadką na Archa + GNOME2
<Wizard> w takim razie idź zastanawiać się na arch-pl
<Wilczek`> lol
<Wilczek`> Pierwszy kod z książki nawet nie działa :D
 * Szatan buduje KDE + Gentoo!
<Wilczek`> ./python.py: line 3: błąd składni przy nieoczekiwanym znaczniku `('
<Wilczek`> ./python.py: line 3: `def buildConnectionString (params):'
<Wilczek`> Miota nim jak szatan!
<Wizard> Szatan, nie załamuj..
<Matan[M]> *mijota
<Szatan> Wizard: no cóż, jestem szatanem
<Wilczek`> iks de
 * Wizard strzela w Szatana kulą witriolu
<Wizard> pozdrów Dio ;>
 * Szatan robi unik
<Wizard> Wilczek`, uwaga!
<Wizard> *plask*
<Wizard> teraz już żadna go nie będzie chciała..
 * Szatan jest szybszy
 * Matan[M] jest szybszy
<Wizard> dlatego od 3h kompilujesz gentoo? :>
<Wilczek`> :D
<Szatan> Wizard: nie, od 15 minut via distcc :D
<Szatan> 2 lapki + blaszak z i5
<Szatan> Wizard: Are U kidding me?
<Wizard> Szatan, łał
 * Wizard ma +70 odporności na dziwactwa gentoo
<Wilczek`> Żętu?
<Wizard> bo wiesz, ja to bym zrobił apt-get install kde
<Wilczek`> emerge kde
<Wizard> i za 3 minuty by było
<Wilczek`> :D
<Wilczek`> Niby tak można
<Szatan> Wizard: tia, i pierdyliard zależności
<Wizard> ROTFLMAO
<Szatan> ja stawiam kde minimalne
<Wizard> Szatan, żarty żartami, ale takie oszczerstwa, to sobie rzucajcie na tym swoim #masturbanci-pl
<Szatan> 70 zależności
<Wilczek`> ./j #masturbanci-pl
<Admc`> ...
<Wizard> wnioskuję, że nie znasz apta
<qermit> Wizard: daj +vb
<qermit> kurwa
<qermit> +v
<Skrzyp> VB :)
<Wizard> :D
<lisu> a moze samo b?
<Wilczek`> VB .NET
<Wizard> Wilczek nie załapał ;)
<Wizard> qermit, po co?
<Wizard> przecież ten kanał nie jest moderowany
<Wizard> a powinien być
<qermit> Wizard: oo daj przekliniakowi
<lisu> qermit: ++
<qermit> o i teraz +v mają boty
<Wizard> qermit, to jest twój bot, prawda?
<qermit> tak
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> on umie karmę?
<Wilczek`> Przekliniak: Daj głos
<Skrzyp> ja myślałem że Kwpolska
<Szatan> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<qermit> Wizard: jak mu załaduję moduł to będzie umiał
<Wizard> Kwpolska to dostanie banana, jak tylko mnie do accessa dopiszą
<Skrzyp> `g Daj głos
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: Psy.pl - szkolenie psów - jak szkolić psa / Szkolenie / Daj głos!: <http://www.psy.pl/szkolenie1/art32,daj-glos.html>
<Wilczek`> :D
<Skrzyp> :D
<Wilczek`> `g Skrzyp daje głos
<Przekliniak> Wilczek`: TRENING - partie mięśni - skrzyp - Chomikuj.pl: <http://chomikuj.pl/skrzyp/TRENING+-+partie+mi*c4*99*c5*9bni>
<qermit> oo wiem co zrobić
<Wilczek`> lol
<Skrzyp> looool
<Skrzyp> to nie moję konto
<Wilczek`> Taaaaaaaaaaa
<Wilczek`> Jasne :D
<Skrzyp> ja na chomiku mam Qubexxx
<Wilczek`> Kubex52?
<Skrzyp> nie
<Skrzyp> Qubexxx
<Wilczek`> To dobrze
<Wizard> to od filmów, które tam wrzucasz?
<Wilczek`> :D
<Wizard> qermit, załadowałbyś mu tę karmę?
<qermit> Wizard: moment
<Skrzyp> Wizard, nie, dropbox lternative
<qermit> cycki++
<qermit> karma
<qermit> `karma
<Przekliniak> qermit: Highest karma: "cycki" (1).  Lowest karma: "cycki" (1).
<Wizard> cycki++
<Skrzyp> Skrzyp++
<Skrzyp> Skrzyp++
<Skrzyp> `karma
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: Highest karma: "cycki" (2).  Lowest karma: "cycki" (2).
<Wilczek`> `g Skrzyp++
<Przekliniak> Wilczek`: Jak zainstalować system „z niczego” » JakiLinux: <http://jakilinux.org/linux/jak-zainstalowac-system-z-niczego/>
<qermit> `admin ignore Skrzyp
<Wilczek`> LOL
<qermit> `admin ignore add Skrzyp
<Przekliniak> qermit: Gotowe milordzie!
<Skrzyp> qermit, :P
<qermit> :)
<Wizard> :D
<Skrzyp> Wilczek`, to moje
<qermit> muszę przypomnieć sobie jak się dawało accesy
<Skrzyp> na jakilinux
<Skrzyp> qermit, dobra, odetnij
<qermit> i go odświerzyć
<Wilczek`> `g Przekliniak
<Przekliniak> Wilczek`: YouTube - Miś Przekliniak: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6ygxRskkAA>
<Skrzyp> :L
<Wizard> milordzie qermit, masz fantazję
<qermit> gdybym nie miał to teraz zamiatał bym ulicę
<Szatan> Przekliniak: Who's the root?
<qermit> ale milordowi nie przystoi
<Wilczek`> `g qermit milord
<Przekliniak> Wilczek`: No matches found.
<Wizard> proponuję dalej męczyć bota na pm
<BlessJah> Wizard: ej, bo mi go zamulą
<Wizard> huh?
<BlessJah> no na query
<BlessJah> męczę go od jakiegoś czasu
<Wilczek`> <Przekliniak> You've given me 12 commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 5 minutes.
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> doigrałeś się
<BlessJah> mnie nie ignoruje
<BlessJah> mnie szanuje
<Wizard> BlessJah, po co męczysz przekliniaka?
<BlessJah> żeby sobie skilla nabić
<Wizard> `karma
<Przekliniak> Wizard: Highest karma: "cycki" (2).  Lowest karma: "cycki" (2).
<Wizard> qermit, dzięki, w ogóle
<Wilczek`> https://www.ankietka.pl/ankieta/67498/system-jaki.html ← Głosujcie
<Szatan> Wilczek`: gdzie gentoo?
<Wilczek`> Nie chcę
<Skrzyp> Szatan, gentoo lepiej nie
<Skrzyp> Trolle mają na nim cannot allocate memory często
<Szatan> Skrzyp: to zależy ile ramu masz
<Skrzyp> Wilczek`, arch + gnome2
<Skrzyp> Szatan, no, jak się kupuje komputery w Rosji
<Skrzyp> to dają mało
<Szatan> torrentow@krasnaja_plosciac ~/Downloads $ free -m total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Szatan> Mem:          1985       1793        191          0         43        495
<qermit> Wizard: noproblemo
<Skrzyp> Szatan, a nie masz ruskiej keymapy w konsoli? KOIB-8 powinieneś mi tu zapierniczać, dobrze, że mam failbacka.
<Szatan> Skrzyp: mam
<Mamut> no i sa 64 bity :)
<Wilczek`> `g ignorujesz mnie jeszcze?
<Przekliniak> Wilczek`: WRZUTA - Cascada-everytime we touch(wolne) - mp3: <http://bellacr7.wrzuta.pl/audio/7KaPUiqImSJ/cascada-everytime_we_touch_wolne>
<Wilczek`> O.o
<Skrzyp> To uważaj, żeby ci się coś nie przekonwertowało, a potem ci wyskoczy w utf-8 rm -rf /
<Skrzyp> A właśnie, kupujemy nową maszynę, więc radzę
<Skrzyp> ubezpieczyć iptables
<Szatan> Skrzyp: raz po pijaku wpisałem emerge -C world
<Skrzyp> Szatan, no, to rzeczywiście Cannot allocate memory
<Ashiren24> gorzej emerge -C python
<Skrzyp> Szatan, albo raczej "Не удается выделить память"
<DaZ> jak komputery przestaną 'mówić' po angielsku to będzie dramat
<DaZ> :f
<Skrzyp> Bedą mowić po arabsku
<Skrzyp> bo po rusku to już w tej erze nie ma szans
<DaZ> burka burka mohamed jihad
<Wilczek`> lol
<DaZ> trzeba było sie poswiecic i jechac czołgami na zachód
<DaZ> :f
<Szatan> Skrzyp: 1 magiczny przycisk i gawarit pa ruski
<BlessJah> Szatan: ooo, masz magiczny przycisk?
<Dreadlish> :D
<BlessJah> a mieli czapkę niewidkę?
<lisu> Szatan: tyle, ze to to go nie nadusisz, tylko inni, władczy tego świata.
<Szatan> BlessJah: nie
<BlessJah> lisu: nie ten guzik
<BlessJah> lisu: tamten był atomowy
<DaZ> ci od ruski zaraz będą pa kitajski i tyle tego będzie
<DaZ> :f
<Skrzyp> E nie
<Skrzyp> To ich pierdykną
<Skrzyp> Bo ruscy tak piją, że aż bezpłodni są
<Skrzyp> przykład Szatana z emerge -C world
<DaZ> jaki z niego szatan [;
<fi9o> Skrzyp: A nie @world? <:
<Dreadlish> fi9o: i tak i tak działa
<fi9o> Nie wiem, nie znam sie.
<Skrzyp> DaZ, z pierwszej klasy
<Dreadlish> fi9o: podsunąłeś mi pomysł - prosze nie pytaj jaki
<fi9o> nie lubie gry mrowki faraonki zapieprzaja po moim ekranie.
<Skrzyp> ...przedszkola
<Skrzyp> fi9o, a co to za gra?
<fi9o> Dreadlish: Tryto mi Twoj pomysl <:
<fi9o> Skrzyp: Nazywa sie
<fi9o> 'Po co uzywac skoro mozna kompilowac! Hej ho!'
<Wilczek`> Hej ho!
<fi9o> Ta jezd!
<Dreadlish> tajo
<Skrzyp> fi9o, Wersja rozszerzona "Hacking Night Deluxe"
<Skrzyp> i patch na 10-lecie Gentoo
<Skrzyp> dodający fbcondecor i kolorowanie tekstu
<Wizard> o_O
<fi9o> Skrzyp: Cokolwiek to jest to mnie jebie ;]
<Skrzyp> fi9o, nowy klawisz na facebooku
<Skrzyp> `g walimieto
<Dreadlish> walimito
<Skrzyp> `g walimniieto
<Skrzyp> kuufffa
<fi9o> (;
<Dreadlish> tu nie ma tego szajsa kwszrota
<Skrzyp> odblokujciez go
<Dreadlish> fa
<Dreadlish> kurde nie ta klawiature
<Dreadlish> klawiatura*
<Wizard> Skrzyp, byłe qermita nie denerwować
<Dreadlish> to jego da sie zdenerwować?
<Dreadlish> przekliniaka wyłączył?!?
<Wizard> nie, dodał skrzypa na ignore
<Wizard> ;)
<tar-gz> 3;-D
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> `g jesteś?
<Przekliniak> Dreadlish: jesteś - Wiktionary: <http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/jeste%C5%9B>
<Dreadlish> wo jesteś!
<fi9o> Skrzyp: Nie mam fejsbuka.
<fi9o> 20:19 |        Skrzyp | fi9o, nowy klawisz na facebooku
<fi9o> gwoli wyjasnienia.
<tar-gz> l-D
<Wizard> \m/
<Admc`> heh
<Admc`> postawiliśmy router na pudełkach po kartach do magica
<Admc`> bo jakiś debil zrobił otwory wentylacyjne na dole
<qermit> hmm nie wiedziałem że aż tyle osób zablokowanych jest na przekliniaku
<Admc`> qermit:  a jak to sprawdzić?
<Admc`> chyba że trzeba mieć uprawnienia jakieś
<qermit> napisałem maila do supportu
<Wizard> :D
<pure> yo ;)
<winter> elo
<Ashiren24> ohayou
<DaZ> ni hao
<DaZ> :f
<Ashiren24> jest jakikolwiek sens stosowac ukrywanie SSID jesli jest dostepne tylko szyfrowanie WEP
<Ashiren24> pomijajac sens WEP
<pure> DaZ, Ni hao ma
<pure> w zasadzie... 50/50
<Ashiren24> widze ze nie
<DaZ> wo hen hao
<DaZ> :f
 * DaZ przeglądał wprowadzenie do mandaryńskiego bodajże
<pure> wo3 tai4
 * pure czułby się bardziej komfortowo pisząc  w taiwańskiej hakka.
 * DaZ nie ma pojęcia o tym języku poza tymi trzema zwrotami
<DaZ> więc jak chcesz to pisz, mnie tam to bedzie rybka :f
<pure> Nie bardzo , mandaryński  ,a hakka to ogromna różnica
<DaZ> pewnie tak
<pure> mandaryn z hakkijczykiem się nie zorzumieją , to tak jak niemiec z polakiem
<DaZ> pewnyś? bo oni na ten tajwan to jakoś niedawno uciekli
<DaZ> ah, newamajnd
<DaZ> :f
<Quintasan> Bry wieczór
<Wilczek`> Quintasan: o/
<pure> Duo1ji3 n3 zhng4zai3 xue3xi2 pu3ton2ghua2. < chyba dobrze tony napisane. W zasadzie na Taiwanie mówi się po mandaryńsku i po hakka.
<Admc`> unity w 11.10 jest zbyt zajebiste żeby ukazać się moim oczom!
 * DaZ nie zna sie na tonach
<pure> i nie pewnie , tylko napewno. :)
<Admc`> panel jest ale się nie wyświetla :)
 * pure jest zasmucony , że Daz  nie zna tonów..., chociaż jakieś podstawy zna... :P
<Admc`> unity 2d działa
<Admc`> nie ma gnome :(
<DaZ> generalną idee, że mają tony to znam
<DaZ> ale o co dokładniej chodzi to nie :f
<DaZ> ostatnio dumałem czy nie zacząć sie jakiegoś języka uczyć, to po przejrzeniu jakiegoś how to o mandaryńskim stwierdziłem, ze mam wieksze szanse z rosyjskim :f
<pure> np. ton 4  brzmi jak pytanie , Co??! , więc, wo3 -> Ło???! ^^
 * DaZ umie pytać w paru tonach
<pure> ton 1 jest psory..
<pure> jak byś śpiewał ^^
<pure> 3 spada...łooooooooo.....
<DaZ> a ile ich jest? :x
<pure> 4 ;)
<pure> w mandrayńskim tylko 4
<pure> a hakka i kantoński, tylko 6.... :DF
<DaZ> tylko
<DaZ> ja opanowałem tajemną sztuke całkowitego braku barwy głosu jak mówie
<DaZ> to nie dla mnie :f
<pure> han jest łatwy do nauczenia , zazwyczaj są to 12sto kreskowce.
<DaZ> i to znaczy? :f
<pure> han to pismo chińskie ^^
<DaZ> 12sto kreskowce
<DaZ> :f
<pure> zazwyczaj
<DaZ> ale co to sa 12sto kreskowce :f
<pure> najmniej to 3 kreskowce
<pure> tzn że na w 1 znaku jest 12 kresek
<DaZ> a najwięcej? >:
<pure> no 12
<pure> najmniej 3
<DaZ> uhm.
<pure> aby płynnie coś przeczytać po mandaryńsku ,wystaczy się nauczyć tylko 2000znaków +1 ^^
<pure> bo poniżej 2000 to jesteś analfabeta :P
<pure> chociaż operując 4rema znakami  można zajebiste historie pisać :D.
<DaZ> sziszisziszisz
<DaZ> :f
<DaZ> i
<pure> czyli jedną sylabą :D
<pure> xie1 xie2 xie3 xie4 <- 4 znaki , jedna sylaba = super historia , np. o rybaku ^^
<pure> i 4 ton y
<DaZ> uhm :x
<pure> Chiński jest zajebisty ^^ :D.... w zasadzie, można się nim porozumieć z co trzecim mieszkańcem ziemi.
<DaZ> niby tak
<qermit> http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/Wiadomosci/1,80273,9923587,Balony_sprzed_Palacu_Prezydenckiego_sparalizowaly.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/62rba6j> (at wiadomosci.gazeta.pl)
<DaZ> dzięki bogu wszyscy są w jednym miejscu
<pure> :D
<DaZ> :f
<pure> a raz grałem sobie w L4D2
<pure> i na server wpadło 3ech chińćzyków... nawet spoko sie z nimi gadało , jak źle powiem to cie poprawi :). Jeden z nich to spoko koleś był :P.
<DaZ> gud for ju [;
<DaZ> na szczęście oni chyba bardziej sie uczą angielskiego niż my chińskiego
<pure> ^^, po japońsku troche umiem mówić ( to przez te cholerna manga ^^ i japońskie anime ) > P
<DaZ> desu desu desu.
<pure> Nie .. zdziwił byś się ,
<pure> z chinką gadałem , to mówiłą że angielski poraz pierwszy pojawia się na studiach ..
<DaZ> widziałem kupe chińczyków piszacych po angielsku
<DaZ> jesteś drugą osobą, która ma jakiekolwiek pojęcie o chińskim.
<pure> lub w szkole średniej....
<DaZ> grupa badana wskazuje, ze [;
<pure> że? :D i kto jest pierwszą osobą która ma jakiekolwiek pojęcie o mandaryńskim? ;D
<bastetmilo> ja znam jedno zdanie po madarynsku :)
<cna> ello
<bastetmilo> i ni hao :)
<pure> ale bez i :D
<DaZ> a taki tam jeden
<DaZ> i nie wiem czy to mandaryński
<DaZ> jakieś chińskie krzaczki :f
<pure> założę się że większość nie wiem dlaczego ni hao jest napisany bez tonów ;d
<cna> co znaczy to zdanie :>? :)
<pure> ni hao < cześć ( ty dobry )
<bastetmilo> DaZ chinski znaczki ma jedne, ale inaczej sie je czyta :)
<cna> czy dw wyrazy :)
<cna> yhyhyh
<pure> to nie wyraz , ty sylaby
<pure> Ni4 Hao4  ( czyt: ni3 hao4) znaczy Ty Dobry, a tłumaczy się to " Cześć "
<cna> no w sumie to tak :)
<qermit> ma ktoś jakieś zwarte porównanie wszystkich licencji GPL/BSD/CHGW?
<pure> chińskie znaczki nazywa się ' pismo han "
<DaZ> a oni maja tylko jeden zestaw znaczków?
<cna> prawie jak mowa kobiety :)
<pure> Nie , 2 | Uproszczone (7,5tyś znaków) , i Tradycyjne ( ok 80 tys. znaków) ^^ .
<DaZ> uhm
<cna> pure, doklandie tak :)
<cna> :)
<pure> ^^
<pure> Chociaż powoli tradycyjne zamiera z użycia.
<cna> jak normalne kobiety :)
<pure> większość chińćzyków zna tylko pismo uproszczone ( w chinach) z wyj. tajwanu )
<pure> w tajwanie i singapurze katują swoje dzieci znakami tradycyjnymi.
<bastetmilo> co to za konstrukcja "zamiera z użycia" ????
<DaZ> sie czepiasz
<pure> chciałem powiedzieć " Wychodzi z użycia"
<DaZ> człowiek ma pojęcie o chińskim, a ty sie czepiasz :f
<pure> jedno na myśli , 2gie się pisze :D.
<pure> Czasami tak mam :P
<bastetmilo> przed przecinkami spacji nie stawiamy.
<winter> on jest chińczykiem który udaje polaka!
<bastetmilo> jasne :)
 * winter wyciąga pochodnie
<DaZ> szpieg
<pure> jasne... :P
<DaZ> chce ukraść nasz zapach zielonego jabłuszka
<DaZ> :x
<pure> skośnych ocząt nie mam :D
<cna> ale ryz lubie :)
<pure> ryż jest dobry :D
<DaZ> ryż jest fajny
<DaZ> bambus też
<pure> ale na dupie już nie :D
<DaZ> w ogóle fajnie tam, gdyby nie to, zesmiesznie mowia :f
<cna> hyhyhyh
<winter> i opium też :S
<DaZ> no ale mozesz sobie zrobic chatki i katować amerykanów
<pure> Nie mówią śmiesznie.. no może z początku :) , idzie się przyzwyczaić i nie robi się monotonny ;).
<DaZ> ja lubie monotonny
<pure> P
<bastetmilo> Mandaryński to bardzo przyjemny dla ucha język.
<pure> ++
<Matan[M]> ♪♪ Must be Dreaming - Frou Frou ♪♪
<winter> opium bym kiedyś spróbował :SD
<winter> morfina i kodeina
<winter> :S
<pure> Wiesz... jak słuchasz muzyki  mandaryńskiej , to nie musisz znać mandaryńskiego , bo oni śpiewają tylko o jednym.
<DaZ> szybuszy
<DaZ> :f
<firemark> o wolności? :D
<pure> Zwariowałeś? ,
<SimonPHOENIX> jestem w autobusie i jade z centrum na swoje osiedle i mowie do takiego murzyna ktory prowadzi mala firme budowlana ze juz bylem z kazda nacja, wietnamkami, tajlandkami, ruskimi, ukrainkami, polkami, szwedkami i ze teraz szukam myrzynki
<bastetmilo> pure: ja raczej filmy wolę
<SimonPHOENIX> i ze po tym jak mi w polsce dziewczyna zlamala serce wyjechalem i juz nie mam zamiaru wracac
<pure> śpiwają o Miłości! !!!! :D Ai Ai Ai Ai~~~~
<bastetmilo> "wo ai ni" itp itd  :)
<SimonPHOENIX> i ze tutaj po zwiazku z tajlandka potrzebowalem pomocy psychologow, psychiatrow i dostalem kuratora
<pure> wo ai ta!
<pure> wo ai ni ta! :D
<SimonPHOENIX> ze te tajki to kazda korone z ciebie wyrwa
<SimonPHOENIX> i zniszcza ci rodzine, firme ale na swoje wyjda
<pure> aishiteru :D
<DaZ> tajlandki mają tendencje być mężczyznami
<pure> Nie mówi się tajlandli , tylko "tajki"
<DaZ> hm
<SimonPHOENIX> i ze nie szukam juz tajki, jak bede mial byc z tajka to kupie sobie mloda, taka 18 lat i jak mi sie znudzi to ja sprzedam w pizdut
<DaZ> możesz mieć racje :f
<winter> japonie > *azja
<DaZ> w ogóle azjaci są śmieszni
<DaZ> tak człowiek na nich patrzy i jacys tacy nieporadni sie wydają
<SimonPHOENIX> no laydyboy, to 100% kobieta z fujara
<pure> DaZ, śmieszni , ale bardzo przyjaźni :).
<DaZ> aż dziw jaki tam rozpierdol sie dział w czasie wojny :f
<winter> czas na kawkę
<pure> w zasadzie z Chinką , Japonką , Koreanką czy Vietnamką bardzo łatwo nawiązać kontakt.
<DaZ> migowy
<DaZ> w ogóle dziwnie przecinki stawiasz
<DaZ> oni chyba tez tak je stawiają <:
<winter> "język pieniędzy to jedyne esperanto"
<pure> :D
<winter> Doktor Plama
<pure> DaZ, masz racje, jedynie wadzi mi Japoński ,u nich spacja to najmniej zajechany klawisz.
<DaZ> tak bardzo niemcy
<SimonPHOENIX> tajski gang mnie nawet przesladowal
<SimonPHOENIX> skurczybyki...
<pure> SimonPHOENIX,
<pure> niestety w Tajlandi jest bardzoo wysoka przestępczość.
<SimonPHOENIX> a wczoraj spotkalem biala murzynke i pogryzlem kalafiora, armate odpalilem i ogien
<SimonPHOENIX> z maroko
<SimonPHOENIX> tam sa biale ale czarne wlosy
<winter> a propos azjatów, koreańczyk wygra NASL
<DaZ> :f
<SimonPHOENIX> ale jak walilo sledziem to tragedia, ale sie nie poddalem
<winter> bo jest dwóch w finale
<pure> Bardzo bezpiecznie jest nocą w Pekinie , o 23,00,01,02 można spokonie chodzić po mieście :P.,
<firemark> pure: huh?
<DaZ> winter: ze starkraft lig?
<winter> DaZ: tak
<winter> a trzeci tajwańczyk
<winter> :F
<pure> firemark, co takie zaskoczenie.
<pure> w brew pozorom bardzie napaść mogą na ciebie w Korei Pd. i to w autobusie ^^.
<pure> bardziej*
<firemark> a skąd takie info ;p
<pure> sie ma znajomości :)
<SimonPHOENIX> pure: chyba w polnocnej
<firemark> nie chcę jeść twoich dań, pure
<pure> SimonPHOENIX, w południowej
<firemark> SimonPHOENIX: w północnej jest głód to nikt nie bije
<pure> Dokładnie
<pure> tam nawet wojsko z głodu  zdycha.
<firemark> a jak już wojsko to naprawdę jest źle ;p
<winter> oglądałem ostatnio reporataż o północnej, grupka turystów z francji wyjechała na tydzień do północnej
<firemark> może za 3-4 lata reżim upadnie
<firemark> bo głód ciągnie ludzi
<pure> Nie sądze, ludnośc jest ogłupiona
<pure> dla nich to kochany wódz..
<firemark> pure: reżim polega na wojsku
<winter> jak zaczęli gadać z miejscowymi o historii to zagrozili i m, że jak się to jeszcze raz powtórzy to przedłużą im wakację do 8 miesięcy
<pure> co powie jest święte.
<firemark> pure: jeżeli wojsko głoduje to jest jakiś nietakt
<SimonPHOENIX> ale znowu z tajkami anala nie mozna robic z kazda, bo jak 2 razy walilem w dup... to jej dupa pekla, normalnie krew poleciala, za maly otwor
<pure> firemark, ale można powiedzieć ze socjalizm działa...
<pure> firemark, głodują wszyscy po równo.. ( z wyj. grupy żądzącej).
<winter> SimonPHOENIX: :-D
<firemark> pure: nawet zssr upadł :p
<winter> SimonPHOENIX: będziesdz miał dziwne fdzieci
<DaZ> zssr nie był az taki fajny
<firemark> DaZ: mordę zamknij
<DaZ> zsrr :f
<pure> firemark, ale polacy się do tego przyczynili , paliła im się dupa na zachodzie , to woleli rozwiązać :P.
<DaZ> sam zamknij ♥
<winter> :-D
<pure> SimonPHOENIX, nie wiem jak dupa może pęknąć... xD. Pogotowie ją zbierało? :D
<pure> na zszycie rowa? xd
<firemark> ta pewnie miała shit bricks <:
<cna> uuuuuuuu
<cna> blotnista mery :)
<pure> :D
<firemark> cna: :D
<DaZ> głupio będzie jak te koreańskie rakiety w końcu gdzies polecą
<DaZ> ale my jestesmy za daleko, totez co za roznica
<firemark> DaZ: nie że zadaleko, a raczej mało liczącym się krajem
<firemark> dzięki Bogu <:
<DaZ> tez, ale głównie za daleko
<pure> mało liczącym się, to ciekawe jakim cudem polska należy do G7
<pure> G6
<firemark> pure: że niby od kiedy o_O
<DaZ> nawet gdyby nasze ssanie rowa wszystkim przyczyniło sie do wystawienia milionowego pospolitego ruszenia, to i tak jestesmy za daleko [;
<jacekowski> pure: kto ci takich pierdol naopowiadal?
<pure> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/G6
<pure> Polska jest na 4rtym miejscu
<DaZ> w ue :f
<firemark> LOL rumunia?
<DaZ> i układane to z dupy jest
<pure> kandyduje  tylko.. :D
<pure> Widzisz.. ale liczy się ... Europa bo Europa...
<jacekowski> pure: g6 jest gowno warte
<pure> na świecie pewnie gdzie poza 100tka...
<jacekowski> pure: to tylko uwzglednia populacje
<pure> i to mnie martwi
<jacekowski> z polska nawet polski rzad sie nie liczy
<DaZ> ;d
<pure> jacekowski, masz piwo :D
<winter> on nei pije
<jacekowski> pije
<pure> No to kokla
<Wizard> eh..
<Wizard> jak dzieci..
<winter> jacekowski: i pewnie na smutno
<jacekowski> winter: ni
<winter> jacekowski: bo nie widziałem w życiu żebyś zażartował
<cna> rzad ma nas w dupie i dlugo tak bedzie
<winter> a czytam ciebię od jakiś 9 misięcy
<firemark> winter: 9 miesięcy to magiczna liczba
<winter> wiem, za chwilę urodze kosmitę
<jacekowski> Wizard: czytales ze na freenode sie nie siedzi z opem na kanale
<winter> jacekowski: nie dostał z chanserva i chce jak najdłużej utrzymać się z opem
<DaZ> [;
<pure> zed wu ( z/w)
<cna> ubuntu 11.10 juz wyszlo  ?
<cna> czy testowa dopiero
 * DaZ patrzy czy juz .10
<Wilczek> pure: jak już to zet
<Wizard> a jest październik?
<DaZ> jeszcze nie .10
<winter> w październiku
<DaZ> nie
<DaZ> :f
<firemark> ~22:55:28~  jacekowski : Wizard: czytales ze na freenode sie nie siedzi z opem na kanale
<winter> nic wam te numerki nie mówią?
<firemark> niby dlaczego jacekowski?
<cna> Wizard, przepraszam zapytalem tylko :>:)
<DaZ> bo jest taki general gajdlajn [;
<Wizard> jacekowski, będę siedział dopóki mnie nie rozłączy
<Wizard> jak dostanę access, to zdejmę..
<Wizard> a właśnie
<Wizard> SimonPHOENIX, przesadziłeś z opisami przygód erotycznych
 * DaZ czuje sie zgorszony
<firemark> lol
<firemark> DaZ: też polecisz z tym zsrr
<SimonPHOENIX> to juz nie bede
<firemark> DaZ: Wizard to mój przyjaciel
<Wizard> akurat
<DaZ> firemark: ino ty pisałeś o chyba <:
<Wizard> ja tego pana nie znam
<jacekowski> firemark: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Wizard> w życiu na oczy nie widziałem
<jacekowski> firemark: poczytaj
<DaZ> tylko coś ci średnio wyszło :f
<Wizard> jacekowski, nie mądruj się ;]
<Wizard> idę obejrzeć rozdanie medali
<Wizard> bbl
<jacekowski> We strongly suggest that you avoid configuring your channel to "auto-op". Use the chanserv "op" command to obtain channel operator status only when needed.
<firemark> jacekowski: czyżby #gentoo-pl łamało prawo freenode? <:
<jacekowski> firemark: nie bywam tam
<firemark> strongly suggest
<DaZ> to nie prawo, ale jakiestam ogólne gajdlajny [;
<firemark> sugestia to nie regulamin
<mmica> hi all
<pure> ok wróciłem :D
<cna> :)
<cna> po piwo byles :>
<pure> po wino ^^
<cna> hyh
<pure> Kumple grali spara w CSie
<pure> i jeden musiał kończyć ,to mnie wzięli na zmianę ;d
<pure> Mówią że na Pingwinie grać się nie da, ja dziś pykałem w Black Opsa..... xD..... lekkie lagi były... ale grać się dalo ;P>
<pure> Nie spróbujesz.....  ,  się nie dowiesz ^^
<Ashiren24> jedna jaskolka wiosny nie czyni
<firemark> Ashiren24++
<Ashiren24> poza tym to glownei proteza
<firemark> a nie
<pure> w zasadzie na steamie wszystkie gry mi działają :D>
<firemark> to ty od caturday
<firemark> Ashiren24--
<Ashiren24> co masz do caturday
<firemark> uraz od happy caturday :D
<firemark> tak samo jak do rowerzystów na drodze
<syngress> pochwalony
<winter> nie ma lony
<cna> pure, w debiaie gram a tactical ops bez lagow :)
<cna> w8
<cna> tylko  fps malo :)
<syngress> śćźółąę
<syngress> ok działa
<Skrzyp> `utftest
<Przekliniak> utftest -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Skrzyp> o, czyli mam odblokowanego
<pure> cna, spoko spoko :) . Ale gry które mają wymagania .... lagują lekko :)
<Skrzyp> `g ale jaja?
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: Ale jaja - serwis rozrywkowy, kawały, dowcipy, dobry humor.: <http://jajca.host.sk/>
<Skrzyp> lol?
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBThUMHK948 ;p
<syngress> fantastyczne !
<Wizard> popsułem netbeans :(
<Dreadlish> no i po co
<BeeSeL> bry
<BeeSeL> poradzcie gdzie mozna zalozyc sobie shella ... bo na bzshell konto mi skasowali
<Admc`> BeeSeL: shellmix.com
<Admc`> admin to tam lama ale zazwyczaj działa
<Wizard> BeeSeL, zrobić sobie swojego
<BeeSeL> Admc` kline na freenode byl
<BeeSeL> Wizard komp by musial non stop chodzic :P
<Wizard> pff, komp od razu..
<Admc`> BeeSeL: a na routerze nie możesz?
<Admc`> zainstaluj tomato i już
<Wizard> router z mipsem albo jakiś beagleboard
<BeeSeL> Admc` z tego co widze sa offline
<Admc`> BeeSeL: DDoSa im pewnie zrobili
<Admc`> pisałem że admin to tam lama
<BeeSeL> od 2 dni
<Wizard> Admc`, jak postawisz sobie swojego, to będziesz bezpieczniejszy
<Wizard> tylko uważać trzeba, najlepiej sobie hostmask załatwić
<BeeSeL> rutera mam ale ... nie da sie na niego zainstalowac nic poza aktualizacj
<BeeSeL> aktualizacja
<Admc`> nie dość że admin lama to jeszcze angielskiego nie zna
<Wizard> :)
<BeeSeL> ha ha ha ]
<Admc`> Wizard: widziałeś na ich stronie jak gościu nieudolnie zdania składa
<Admc`> to już nawet google translate lepiej to robi
<Admc`> BeeSeL: shellmix działa
<Admc`> zalogowałem się bez problemu
<Admc`> nakurwiam.shellmix.com          IP = 213.155.190.142
<Admc`> tusktociota.shellmix.com        IP = 213.155.190.140
<Wizard> Admc`, nie widziałem, nie używam takich rzeczy
<Wizard> i uważaj na słownictwo
<Wizard> :/
<fudet> ma ktos zaproszenie do google+?
<Admc`> fajną listę vhostów mają
<Admc`> fudet: do tej bazy CBŚ? Zapomnij
<Wizard> Admc`, zainteresowanie sobie sprawdzą
<fudet> nie prosilem o sugestie
<BeeSeL> o ruszylo
<Wizard> :)
<BeeSeL> eee kline sciagniety
<BeeSeL> :D
<Admc`> `g kline
<Przekliniak> Admc`: "K" Line America, Inc. Ocean Carrier and Railroad Cargo ...: <http://www.kline.com/>
<Admc`> a cóżto?
<BeeSeL> `g k-line
<Przekliniak> BeeSeL: "K" Line America, Inc. Ocean Carrier and Railroad Cargo ...: <http://www.kline.com/>
<BeeSeL> eee
<winter> Admc`: ban na serwer
<winter> BeeSeL: za co cię zbanowali
<winter> ?
<BeeSeL> nie zbanowali przynajmniej mnie
<BeeSeL> kilka dni temu probowalm wbic przez shelmixa to wypisalo mi klime skam
<BeeSeL> spam
<Wizard> noo
<BeeSeL> zwadpilembo 1 raz go odpalalem
<firemark> i słusznie że pisało
<Wizard> lamerów się powinno tępić
<BeeSeL> :
<BeeSeL> :D
<gjm> BeeSeL: ban na na HOSTA, nie na user'a :>
<gjm> czyli się nie dzie
<gjm> dziw*
<Enlik> firemark: Ty mnie masz na ign?
<firemark> Enlik: że gdzie?
<Enlik> firemark: ignore… ok :)
<firemark> a :p
<firemark> czemu miałbym mieć?
<Enlik> 1st
<winter> 1st
<BeeSeL> HA HA HA znowu ddos'a maja albo padli :d
<winter> damn
<Enlik> firemark: hmm, no tak mi się tylko wydawało z #g-pl
<Admc`> BeeSeL: ja jestem połączony cały czas
<BeeSeL> a mnie rozlaczylo
<Admc`> to ty masz coś zdupione
<Enlik> To „a kto … z AS gada” było dość podejrzane :)
<Wizard> wy naprawdę używacie gentoo?
<Enlik> Wizard: wszyscy używamy A-R-C-H-A! :D
 * Wizard slaps Enlik 
<winter> haha
<Wizard> :)
<Mamut__> Arch jest spoko :)
<BeeSeL> Badanie shellmix.com [213.155.190.130] z 32 bajtami danych:
<BeeSeL> Upłynął limit czasu żądania.
<Admc`> a u mnie: Have Fun =) fap fap fap fap
<Admc`> :)
<firemark> Wizard: jakie slaps? z buta go!
<Enlik> Nieeee
<Wizard> firemark, nie namawiał do złego
<Mamut> mirc mial fajnego slapa
<Admc`> podziwiam tzw. mistrzów screenshotów
<firemark> yep
<Wizard> Mamut, taki, co losował czym i w co?
<Mamut> haha, exaclty :d
<Admc`> że im się chce aparaty wyciągać żeby screena robić
<Wizard> Mamut, xchat w ogóle nie ma :/
<Enlik> Od tego są boty
<firemark> Wizard: skrypt łatwo napisać
<Wizard> może jakiś plugin jest
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> nie chce mi się
<Enlik> Admc`: jeszcze pewnie bez przeskalowania
<Wizard> szczególnie, że zwykłe slaps też działa
<Wizard> `slap Enlik
<Wizard> Przekliniak, rób co mówię!
<Enlik> Przekliniak++
<gjm> `slap Enlik
<Wizard> widzisz, nie bardzo są boty, bo ten coś się nie słucha
<gjm> świnia!
<Wizard> ej, już po północy :S
<Admc`> i?
<Wizard> idę spać, bo do roboty nie wstanę
<Admc`> dobrej nocy :3
<Wizard> dobranoc
<Enlik> Dobrej
<Admc`> turuturu taś taś!
 * Wizard slaps Admc` 
 * Admc` slaps Wizard 
<Admc`> o
<Admc`> na mojej klawiaturze print screen skrócili do: PrtSc
<fudet> ojaa
<BeeSeL> ciekawostak
<BeeSeL> ciekawostka
<fudet> ciekawoskta
<Admc`> A sysrq wydlużyli do sys req!
<firemark> interesujące
<BeeSeL> jestem polaczony ale nie moge otworzyc 2-go shella do shellmixa
<Skrzyp> kurde
<gjm> http://translate.google.pl/translate_t?hl=pl&xhr=t&q=google+translate&cp=9&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1366&bih=610&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wT#sv|en|Justin%20Bieber
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6zldgjk> (at translate.google.pl)
<Skrzyp> komary idiotyczne
<Skrzyp> owady blizej niezidentykofane
<Skrzyp> nei mozna zaznaczyc i [Del]
<Skrzyp> bo to obaszar zarezerwowany
<lukaszg> fuck w pokoju z 30C i jak tu isc spac ;/
<winter> bez przykrycia
<lukaszg> okno w pokoju od zachodu - “It’s Not A Bug, It’s A Feature!”
<lukaszg> winter, przykrycia to ja nawet w zimie malo co uzywam
<lukaszg> mi wiecznie goraco ;p
<winter> a zimą narzekasz, że zimno
<lukaszg> no właśnie nie
<qermit> lukaszg: odpal klimatyzację
<Wilczek> qermit: kup mu ją :p
<qermit> a co ja? karitas?
<xy> witam !
<Guest37253> mam pytanko chcialem sobie zaszyfrowac cala partycje systemowa ale nie bardzo wiem jak to zrobic
<gjm> jak najszybciej, eheheheh
<lukaszg> qermit, za dużo kW ciągnie, szkoda prądu
<Guest37253> z pod wina mozna latwo uzyc true crypta , niestety nie dziala pod pingwinkiem
<Guest37253> ktos pomoze?;>
<Guest37253> ktos pomoze;>?
<qermit> ooo coś się stłuko komuś na dworze
<Guest37253> ze co?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-02
<Wizard> Cześć.
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> :'(
<Wizard> Chyba sobie przywiozę Easy Deutsch od mamy.
<Wizard> Bo niedługo wstanę i nawet wiadomości w radio będą po niemiecku.
<gjm> \o
<bastetmilo> o/
<bjfs> \o/
<Wizard> bjfs: /o\
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Myślisz, że jeszcze da się zaklepać hotel?
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Będziesz tu wieczorem?
<Wizard> Musimy pogadać co i jak :P
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a czemu Ty jeszcze nic sobie nie zaklepałeś?
<Wizard> Bo mam urwanie dupy.
<Wizard> Wczoraj mogłem sobie wreszcie usiąść chwilę.
<Wizard> I dzisiaj kontynuacja urwania dupy.
<Wizard> Jeszcze chwilę i nie będę miał czym tam jechać, bo mam OC nieważne.
<bastetmilo> pięknie :)
<Wizard> A dziś tego raczej nie załatwię.
<Wizard> Pieprzę taką robotę :/
<Wizard> A wcześniej mi grat nie przeszedł przeglądu :/
<bastetmilo> brawo proszę pana
<Wizard> Jeszcze audacious jest zepsuty i urywa piosenki.
<Wizard> Potrzebuję prostą odtwarzarkę muzyki z gtk :P
<Wizard> quod libet?
<Wizard> Do dupy :/
<gjm> DeaDBeeF
<Wizard> No tak, zawsze warto odgrzać kotletea :(
<Wizard> Nie ma w repo.
<Wizard> Kurrr.
<gjm> Nie wiem czemu
<panz> witam
<panz> dzieci
<panz> kochanbe
<panz> kochane
<Wizard> Tuszanbe.
<panz> kto z was u żywa Tlen?
<panz> używa, masakra.. ale literówki wale dziś xD
<gjm> Iks De
<gjm> To jeszcze żyje?
<panz> gjm Tlen pozwala mi na używabue GG/GTalk/AQQ
<panz> używać*
<panz> tzn obsługuje te protokoły..
<panz> oraz inne pierdoły jak Żydobukl i NK
<gjm> A Tlen ma wersję na linuxa? <;
<gjm> A, ma
<gjm> Wolę pidżina
<panz> i na dodatek nowszą niż na Windę i Mac OS X
<panz> i Tlen działa lepiej z Unity niż Kadu
<panz> Wersje 6 i 7 Beta dla Windows | Wersja 7.0.2.1 dla Linux | Wersja 7.0.2.1 dla Mac OS
<gjm> Fajnie
<gjm> Ale urwał
<panz> Tlen stawia na pingwina i Mac os X
<panz> z tego co widać
<gjm> :f
<panz> dziwne tlen łączy sie normalnie na unnym ubu.... normalnie ciekawe
<mucha090> cześć
<gjm> Sześć
<mucha090> co tam u was słychować?
<panz> a nich, muchy ubijam
<panz>  zna ktoś najlepsze opcje  dla x264 (mencoder/ffmpeg)
<Squad42> Witam:0
<mwozniak00> Witam również :)
<Squad42> Pierwszy raz sie spotkałem z tym systemem i spogladam co potrafi:) widze ze duzo mozliwosci jest ,ale tez nie jest latwy
<bastetmilo> Jak nie jest łatwy?
<mwozniak00> Squad42: co nie jest łatwe ?
<Squad42> nie mam pojecia jak ustawic partycje dysku wiem jedynie ze musza byc 3
<Squad42> i kazda partycja inaczej podpisana
<Squad42> Przyznam ze po raz pierwszy mam stycznosc z ubuntu...
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> Kto ci takich głupot naopowiadał?
<Wizard> Przeczytaj podręcznik instalacji.
<Squad42> jaka wersja jest najlepsza dla poczatkujacego??
<Squad42> obecnie mam Niebianska  nimfa...
<ntat> Cześć.
<Squad42> Cześć
<ntat> Jak wgetem ściągać z serwera wiele plików? Mam serwer, na którym est trochę zdjęć i zamiast klikać na każde, chciałem wykorzystać wgeta ale nigdzie w manualu nie widzę takiej opcji
<ntat> intuicyjnie też nie idzie: wget http://www.nazwaserwera.pl/*jpg
<ntat> *.jpg
<jacekowski> man wget
<jacekowski> jest opcja
<ntat> jacekowski, czytałem już manual. Jak jest to może przeoczyłem ale nie znalazłem
<ntat> dużo opcji jest dot. ściągania całych stron z plikami
<ntat> Już mam, znalazłem na jakiejś stronie. Nigdy bym do tego nie doszedł;)
<ftpd> Ktoś z Was klika IPMI?
<Wizard> Uh, Squada42 nikt nie pogłaskał? Nie poprowadził za rączkę?
<bastetmilo> Ej, niektórzy tutaj pracują :)
<panz> a mi się udało znaleźć dobre opcje do skodowania filmu
<panz> ffmpeg -i in.mpg -pass 2 -vcodec libx264 -vpre hq -b 2772k -bt 2772k -map 0.0:0.0 -map 0.3:0.1 -map 0.2:0.2 -acodec copy -scodec copy -s hd720 -f avi -threads 0 out.mp4 <- dobre =D
<gjm> Świetnie
<Wizard> Ja też rapcuję.
<panz> a nawet mam lepsze w mencoderze =D
<bastetmilo> nie no. Jadę do domu, bo już nie wytrzymam w pracy.
<panz> a gdzie pracujesz że nie wytrzymasz
<Wizard> W pracy.
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Pojechałaś już?
<Damn3d> o, bastetmilo
<Damn3d> dawno nie gadalismy
<Damn3d> bastetmilo: dalej pracujesz tam gdzie pracowalas? czy teraz moze gdzie indziej juz?
<Damn3d> uwaga nie odpowiadaj to socjotechnika sztuka penetracji
<Damn3d> probuje wypenetrowac cie z prywatnych informacji
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: mnie nie bedzie
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: 13 mam wizyte u dentysty
<Wizard> No i masz.
<Damn3d> Przestala odpowiadac
<Damn3d> Moja sztuka penetracji połączona z magią voodoo ją zawiesiła
<Wizard> Damn3d: Ogarnij się ;P
<Damn3d> Wizard, oni mi płacą za to tutaj
<Wizard> Chociaż, jak można traktować poważnie kogoś, kto w polu "personalia" ma wpisane Allah "Akbar! Hakuna matata!"?
<Damn3d> z dotacji ubuntu idzie, zeby kanal wzbudzal zainteresowanie
<Damn3d> to akurat ma bardzo dużo sensu
<Damn3d> ukrytego
<Wizard> Hakuna matata to w swahili?
<Damn3d> tak
<Wizard> "nie ma problemu"?
<Wizard> Dobrze kojarzę?
<Damn3d> No
<Damn3d> widzisz, moj irc name rozwija wyobraznie
<Damn3d> i skłania do dyskusji
<Damn3d> i refleksji
<Wizard> W swahili jeszcze kojarzę "simba" z "W pustyni i w puszczy"
<Wizard> Damn3d: Czytałeś? :P
<Damn3d> nie
<Wizard> /o\
<Wizard> Lektura obowiązkowa!
<Wizard> Jak ty chcesz wiersze o zdradzonych o świcie pisać, skoro nie znasz rodzimej literatury?!
<Wizard> Wstyd!
<Wizard> Idź i wypożycz.
<Wizard> Albo kup, prawdziwy Polak powinien mieć to w swojej biblioteczce.
<Damn3d> Tak zrobie
<Wizard> I wracać, wracać myślami do tej pięknej powieści.
<Wizard> Ja szczególnie lubię fragment, jak Staś uczy Kalego chrześcijaństwa i mówi o złych i dobrych uczynkach.
<Wizard> -A kiedy jest dobry uczynek?
<Wizard> -Jak Kali komuś ukraść krowy!
<Damn3d> Dobry to jest jak sie ukradnie komuś krowe a pieniadze da na tace
<Wizard> Racja, to jest prawdziwie chrześcijańskie,
<Wizard> Religia miłości w końcu.
<Damn3d> Robin Hood np był katolikiem
<Wizard> A islam - religia pokoju. I tu zamykamy koło rozmyślań, dochodząc do Allah akbar!
<Wizard> Faktycznie, skłania do rozmyślań.
<Wizard> Był? Katolikiem?
<Wizard> Nie miał za bardzo wyjścia, protestantów jeszcze nie było, a z muzułmanami walczył w krucjatach.
<panz> novau nie nadaje się do kodowania chyba mencoder: FATAL: Cannot initialize video driver.
<Wizard> panz: launchpad.net
<Wizard> Damn3d: Rozmowa z tobą iście poszerza horyzonty.
<panz> Wizard, kij z lanczpadem zainstaluje paczki z nv current
<panz> myślisz że mam czas...
<Wizard> I rozwalę iksy dokumentnie ;>
<Wizard> Podpowiedź: mencoder potrafi naparzać CPU, wyłącz Xv.
<panz> no to reboot
<gjm> 18:06 < panz> myślisz że mam czas...
<gjm> A co mnie to obchodzi?
<panz> hmm sudo lightdm stop  dobrze wpisuje??
<panz> coś pominołem?
<panz> pominąłem ?
<panz> zainstalowałem stery nvidii i niby dalej ten sam błąd ...;F
<Wizard> panz: Xv, nie X.
<Wizard> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xv_%28software%29
<Wizard> Oj, nie to.
<panz> ....
<panz> myślałem że literówkę jebłeś
<panz> a Xów i tak nie da się wyłączyć - jakieś zabezpieczenia
<panz> chyba że źle wpisuję
<panz> CTRL+A+F1, loguje sie, sudo lightdm stop, i lightdm się i tak właczyło... tj. resecik ;f
<Voldenet> to lightdm to jakies niezle voodoo
<Voldenet> ja tam jestem zwolennikiem puszczania startx
<Voldenet> po zalogowaniu
<panz> Voldenet, ta... debian i startxfce4 xD
<panz> :)
<Voldenet> no
<Voldenet> te stare dobre czasy, kiedy debian sarge w zasadzie był nowy
<Voldenet> :D
<panz> google mówi że Xv można wyłączyć w playerach tylko
<panz> taa a teraz nawet debian testing ma stare paczki
<panz> gimp z przed pół roku conajmniej
<panz> jak nie przekoduje tego filmu to mnie szlag trafi zaraz.... a ja chce tylko zmienić 1920x1080 na 1280x720... tylko tyle o więcej nie prosze.... ;xD
<panz> mencodera
<panz> ffmeg4 nawet nie czaje to jakieś chińskie dla mnie mencoder prostszy
<panz> tfu
<panz> ffmpeg
<Voldenet> panz: a z jakiego formatu?
<panz> mkv
<Voldenet> POWODZENIA
<panz> a co z  tym nie tak
<Voldenet> 99.9% domyślnie skompilowanych ffmpegów i mencoderów nie ma x264
<panz> na ubu 11.10 kiedyś udało mi się
<Voldenet> bo tak
<panz> kilka filmów.
<Voldenet> ffmpeg -i plik.mkv -s 1280x720 output.mkv
<panz> mój mencoder mówi że ma x264
<Voldenet> a takie coś próbowałeś?
<panz> Voldenet, pokaże ci moją litanię
<Wizard> O borze.
<panz> mencoder -sws 2 -oac copy -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=1000:vhq:vpass=2 -vf scale=1280:720  in.mkv -o "out.mp4"  (mp4 jest bardziej uniwersalne)
<panz> i co ty na to ? :P
<Voldenet> a co, działa? :D
<panz> nie wiem zaraz sprawdze, jak działą twoje to coś mojej litani jest nie tak
<Voldenet> to twoje też pójdzie
<Voldenet> prawdopodobnie
<panz> twoje idzie... moje nie
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<panz>       title           : 추노.E01.100106.HDTV.1080p.x264.AC3-PL.REPACK.mkv
<panz> frame=  659 fps= 16 q=28.0 size=    3985kB time=25.73 bitrate=1268.6kbits/s
<Voldenet> co to, koreańskie?!
<panz> yhy
<panz> serial taki
<panz> na TELE5 leciał , kozacki :D
<Voldenet> oglądanie azjatyckich seriali
<Voldenet> mam nadzieję, że tego nie robisz
<Voldenet> ( ¬‿¬)
<panz> na TELE5 i PULS to jedyne programy
<panz> same azjatyckie...
<panz> tam lecą, to jedyne stacie jakie odbieram
<panz> TVP1, TVP2, TELE5, PULS, POLSAT (mocno zaśnieżony )
<panz> aa o TVS! ;], ale tam same szlagiery...
<Voldenet> a próbowałeś dvb-t?
<panz> hej ... wodzionka... la la la laa laa.
<panz> lol... analog cienko łapie a ja bede cyfre próbował  łapać - good dzołk
<panz> jak burza jest to mam tylko 1 program.. lol ;D
<panz> czasami czeskie łapie CT1 i Nova
<panz> raz 1 słowacki mi złapało :p
<panz> reboot musze
<panz> a co nie tak jest oglądaniu azjatyckich seriali?
<panz> takie pierdoły już widziałem, że to mała bania
<panz> ooo SOrry, program ffmpeg został niespodziewanie zakończony.... lol nowe ubuntu, stra było lepsze... zero błędów.. ;f
<Wizard> Było zostać przy 10.04
<panz> nie bo tam niema GLIB'a 2.15 ;D
<panz> tylko 2.13
<Wizard> Meh.
<panz> mam nadzieje że 12.10 będzie mniej błędów
<gjm> 18:42 < panz> nie bo tam niema GLIB'a 2.15 ;D
<gjm> Też mam nadzieję że będzie mniej błędów :>
<panz> ;f
<Wizard> gjm: :D
<gjm> panz: Domyślam się że nie wiesz o co chodzi. Otóż zgodnie z zasadami języka polskiego piszemy "nie ma" a nie "niema". Dziękuję za uwagę
<panz> wiem..., załapałem.... f
<gjm> Mam nadzieję
<panz> to szantaż?
<panz> a ja mam krecika, i co ?
<gjm> To zaraźliwe? <:
<DaZ> gjm: niema też
<DaZ> <:
<panz> No co?
<panz> Mówi że ma nadzieje, napisał to tak by to była groźba/szantaż
<gjm>  Ech
<gjm> DaZ: niemy
<gjm> ;>
<DaZ> jak niemy to kto
<DaZ> ??
<gjm> Film, niemy
<panz> kiedy naprawią te VUPAU, od nv... na fleshu ciągle niebieskie ludziki mam
<jacekowski> masz bete flasha to masz problem
<bastetmilo> re
<szkodnik_> jak to nazwc po angielsku, ze system trzyma tylko dane z jakiegos okreslonego okresu wstecz, a pozniej juz ich nie wyswietla? data life span?
<dj_oko> database entries expiration period
<szkodnik_> to akurat nie chodzi o baze, tylk o system, kory czerpie dane z bazy- tych systemow jest kilka i niektore maja ograniczenia czasowe pozyskiwania danych, a niektore niw
<szkodnik_> dzieki!
<mucha090> jakby któryś z was był taki miły i podał mi dns`y z dobrym ip to byłbym baardzo wdzięczny:)
<ftpd> Co to jest 'dobre ip'?
<bastetmilo> dobre ip nie jest złe
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: mnie nie bedzie
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: ide do dentysty w piatek
<wqq> 8.8.8.8
<wqq> to jest dobre, bo symetryczne w dwóch osiach
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: dobrze, zanotuje
<wqq> aaa, w jednej tylko
<mucha090> ftpd: chodziło mi o ping
<mucha090> :P
<wqq> kawał dobrego ip
<mucha090> wqq: wyobraź sobie że właśnie tego używam
<mucha090> i kaputt
<ftpd> Psze Pani, a to ajpi to aby świeże? To pół kila prosz.
<mucha090> nie tłumaczy mi nazw stron na ip
<mucha090> a teraz się połączyłem z ssh po ip
<mucha090> zamiast nazwy to wpisałem ip
<wqq> z czym się łączysz?
<mucha090> z serwerem ssh
<mucha090> mydevil.net
<wqq> soa#1
<zdziebek> witam
<wqq> cześć
<mucha090> hej
<zdziebek> nie wiecie jak pokazac osotania linijke danego pliku nie wiedzac ile on ma linijek ?
<wqq> tail
<zdziebek> tail pokazuje ostania ?
<dj_oko> |tail | tail | tail
<wqq> można ustawić ilość ostatnich linni
<dj_oko> :D
<wqq> linii*
<dj_oko> albo tailować do skutku
<dj_oko> ;)
<zdziebek> moment przejde na linuxa
<wqq> tail -n 1
<Wizard> Jak to, "przejdę na linuksa"?
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Jesteś?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: jestem
<Wizard> Który z hoteli wymienionych przez ciebie jest najbliżej miejsca chlania?
<Wizard> Błagam, tylko nie Campanile.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: Salonik - miejsce picia - to Braniborska 2/10
<bastetmilo> Nie wiem ktore sa najblizej
<Wizard> :/
<Wizard> A ty gdzie będziesz spać?
<zdziebek> ok a jak sprawdzic ile linijek ma dany plik ;>?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: bardzo daleko od centrum
<wqq> zdziebek: wc -l
<Wizard> zdziebek: Poczytaj ABS.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: modernhostel jest w miare blisko
<wqq> i man
<zdziebek> to jest jakis kurs basha takk ?
<zdziebek> dziekuje wqq i Wizard
<Wizard> Tak.
<Wizard> Modern Hostel jest ze 40 minut.
<Wizard> Campanile jeszcze dalej.
<zdziebek> exit
<bastetmilo> Wizard: skad ty wziales 40 minut?
<Wizard> Z google maps.
<Wizard> I tam jest rzeka.
<Wizard> E, w sumie, to google maps pokazuje 12 minut
<bastetmilo> z Braniborskiej na sikorskiego jest maks 10 minut piechota
<Wizard> A ile razy wpier*ol po drodze? :D
<Wizard> Ah, wybacz, zapomniałem, że Łódź jest jedynym miastem, które ma slumsy w centrum.
<Wizard> Chociaż tam jakieś bloki są, to pies wie.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: wejdz na google maps - tam masz pełno hoteli i hosteli pokazanych.
<bastetmilo> W samym centrum
<Wizard> Szukam jakiegoś bliskiego tego baru, bo pewnie tam w sobotę skończymy, nie?
<bastetmilo> tak
<Wizard> No.
<Wizard> To ten modern może być.
<bastetmilo> chyba ze wolicie sie upic na samym rynku
<Wizard> Żadna różnica.
<bastetmilo> czy na placu solnym
<Wizard> Ja i tak nie mogę się upijać, bo muszę wrócić autem w niedzielę po południu.
<Wizard> Także piwo góra cy.
<Wizard> ;]
<bastetmilo> ja musze sprawdzic czy mam czym wrocic do siebie...
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Jutro zaklepę miejsca, mam nadzieję, że jeszcze będą mieli.
<bastetmilo> No. Ostatni tramwaj mam o o północy
<Wizard> Ej kurde.
<Wizard> Ocipieli w tym modern hostel.
<Wizard> 60zł za łóżko w wieloosobowym?!
<Wizard> O nie, co to, to nie.
<Wizard> Mogę spać w namiocie, ale nie z napranymi murzynami.
<zdziebek77xd> Nie wiecie czy jest gdzies lustrzany server aircracka ? bo ten nie działa http://trac.aircrack-ng.org/svn/branch/aircrack-ng
<bastetmilo> Wizard: to możeArt Hotel? Byłam tam na konferencji
<Wizard> Chyba jednak wezmę jakiś hotel.
<Wizard> Kurde, no tyle to mnie kosztował hotel w Hiszpanii :/
<Wizard> A nie Hostel w jakimś poniemieckim bunkrze.
<Wizard> Dobra, poszukam jutro.
<Wizard> Muszę jeszcze załatwić spanie na Ukrainie, to się pyknie przy okazji.
<bastetmilo> kocham sprawdzać rozkłady jazdy pociągów. :/
<Wizard> No.
<bastetmilo> dobranoc wszystkim o/
<Wizard> Pa, bastetmilo.
<Wizard> To jest właśnie to, czego się boję, jakbym miał dojeżdżać 40km do pracy.
<Wizard> Chodzenie spać o 22 :/
<bastetmilo> Ale samochodem się jedzie szybciej niż busem/autobusem... I nie trzeba czekać/lecieć na busa.
<Wizard> Racja.
<Wizard> Szczególnie, jak ma się autostradę.
<Wizard> Gorzej, jak ją zrobią płatną, ale ostatnio testowałem też tę drugą drogę i nie ma tragedii.
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> Ostatnio ją nawet wyremontowali, więc się jedzie jak po stole.
<Wizard> No ale to koszta.
<panz> lol dzienw.. czemu w mencoderze niema już faac? zawsze był
<mucha090> a zainstalowałeś?
<mucha090> tzn wszystkie biblioteki których mencoder wymaga
<Wizard> ;]
<mucha090> jeśli tak to zawsze możesz pobrać źródła i skompilować sobie:P
<Wizard> panz: No nie mogę. Od 14 siedzisz nad mencoderem.
<panz> a nie bo na ffmpeg ;D
<gjm> Wizard: I to nie od dziś (:
<panz> jak nie od dziś?, zawsze był faac ...
<mucha090> Wizard: ja od wczoraj siedzę nad funkcją w c++ której zadaniem jest poprawnie wyświetlać znaki w programie win32
<gjm> Interesujące :>
<panz> Znaki? np. hello word? - to też znaki
<gjm> BOSZ
<mucha090> tzn mi chodzi o znaki PL
<Wizard> Właśnie wyobraziłem sobie ciebie jako takiego łysego gościa siedzącego w pomarańczowo-czerwonej todze na kamieniu pośród tego: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/fc/Kyoto-Ryoan-Ji_MG_4512.jpg/250px-Kyoto-Ryoan-Ji_MG_4512.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cf53qna> (at upload.wikimedia.org)
<dj_oko> mucha090: welcome to the world of Unicode
<Wizard> To było do panz.
<dj_oko> kochane wyświetlanie znaków w trybie tekstowym
<gjm> Ale mamy specy na kanale
<dj_oko> a, i przyjmowanie argumentów z konsoli
<gjm> A nie, miałem nie mówić
<mucha090> i już jest prawie ok gdyby nie to że ma problem z wyświetleniem ń
<panz> po co c+, windosowski bash idealny... ;d
<panz> tzn
<panz> cmd :p
<Wizard> Bash to po amerykańsku "walić konia"
<mucha090> gdy w zmiennej w string (jako pattern)dam Ą to zamiast ń jest Ą
<mucha090> i odwrotnie
<gjm> "windosowski bash" ← lolco?
<Wizard> gjm: Specy nie specy, oni kiedyś wyrosną na adminów i programistów.
<mucha090> dj_oko, panz jak dobrze wiecie w konsoli cmd błędnie są wyświetlane znaki PL
<Wizard> Czy ty sobie wyobrażasz, jakie nieziemskie pieniądze będziemy zarabiać? :D
<panz> mucha090, aj owszem i to nie od dziś
<gjm> Wizard: I tego się boję
<mucha090> panz: właśnie! a wszystkie rozwiązania jakie znalazłem na google.pl byłby błędne
<mucha090> tzn powinno się dzięki nim wyświetlać pl znaki ale tak nie jest
<mucha090> :<
<dj_oko> use .NET :>
<gjm> Sret
<mucha090> dj_oko: .NET ci w oko :P
<dj_oko> .NET jest kochane
<gjm> A Visual Basic rzondi :>
<tomipnh> bry
<Wizard> Dobra, skończcie już.
<dj_oko> gjm, ja piszę w VB.net :D
<gjm> s/rzondi/rzondzi
<Wizard> tomipnh: Cześć.
 * mucha090 I don`t wanna live on this planet anymore
<tomipnh> flejmy o jezykach programowania są głupie
<Wizard> mucha090: Za dużo futuramy. Pisz po polsku.
<Wizard> Są.
<Wizard> Kiedyś jeden gość na jakiejś konferencji gadał coś o javie i skalowalności i walnął: Nie wyobrażam sobie, żeby strona napisana w PHP skalowała się na cały świat.
<Wizard> A ktoś z sali rzucił: wikipedia.org
<Wizard> ;P
<tomipnh> kazdy pisze w tym w czym pisze, jedne rzeczy lepiej i latwiej sie pisze cos w jednym jezyku a cos innego musi byc napisane w czyms innym chociazby zeby sie nie zaklepac na smierc
<Wizard> tomipnh: A mi na przykład płacą.
<Wizard> I mam to gdzieś czy się pisze lepiej, czy gorzej, bo mi płacą od godziny \o/
 * gjm pisze moduły jądra w Logo
<gjm> :>
<Wizard> Jak jakiś idiota chce kosić kombajnem trawnik przed domem - proszę bardzo.
<tomipnh> ale ty nie stoisz na srodku i nie rozrywasz koszuli twierdzac ze dany jezyk rondzi bo tak
<Wizard> gjm: Logo nie jest kompletne w sensie Turinga, więc nie ma takiej możliwości.
<Wizard> tomipnh: Najfajniej mi się pisało chyba w TCL :D
<tomipnh> :)
<Wizard> A klepanie z Qt/QML to była bajka.
<dj_oko> Public Sub w VB też się fajnie pisze(ByVal fajnie() As Fajnie, ByRef Pisze As System.Drawing.Pisanie)
<tomipnh> Wizard: ale sa tacy co uprą się i nawet jakby mieli dwie klawiatury zaklepac na amen to udowodnia ze cos mozna zrobić. wezmy np php-gtk
<dj_oko> i KrótkiKodWychodzi(ByRef Krótki As System.Lenght, ByVal Wychodzi As Wychodzi)
<tomipnh> dawna KateOS miala instalator w tym majstersztyku
<Wizard> tomipnh: ;)
<Wizard> WIEDZIAŁEM!
<tomipnh> da sie? da, tylko po co skoro mozna latwiej
<Wizard> Wiedziałem, że KateOS.
<Wizard> Jak mae, czy jak mu tam było, do mnie na piwo wpadł, to go spytałem: dlaczego php-gtk?! A on
<Wizard> Nie wracajmy do tego..
<dj_oko> pracę dyplomową będę pisał w czystym C
<tomipnh> ja mialem na to swoja teorie :)
<dj_oko> już mi się robi źle na myśl o tym
<tomipnh> instalator pisal amerykanin
<dj_oko> tylko, że ja przyznaję się do tego, że nie lubię C, bo jest dla mnie za trudne :P
<mucha090> dj_oko: tak.... przynajmniej twoja praca nie będzie zawierała bibliotek pod konkretny system:D
<panz> ffmpeg -i input.ts -s 1280x720 -aspect 16:9 -r 25 -b 1550k -bt 1792k -vcodec libx264 -vpre hq -acodec libfaac -ac 2 -ar 44100 -ab 128k output.mp4 < dobre to będzie?
<tomipnh> i doszedlem do wniosku takiego, ze skoro to amerykanin, a lud ten jak wiadomo do najbystrzejszych nie nalezy, to jak zapytal w czym napisac instalator to jakis baran mu palnął żeby w php zrobil. no to chlopaczyna zamiast wyczuc nutke sarkazmu to wzial i zrobil :P
<Wizard> tomipnh: A ty coś miałeś wspólnego z KateOSem?
<mucha090> tomipnh: ale można? można:D
<dj_oko> mucha090: .NET jest przenośne
<jacekowski> dj_oko: nie do konca
<dj_oko> no jest Windows Forms, owszem :)
<mucha090> dj_oko: taaa.... każdy język jest przenośny, no chyba że użyje się bibliotek typowo systemowych
<mucha090> dj_oko: dlatego ja wole c++
<dj_oko> albo takie fajne cuda, jak System.Speech.Recognition
<tomipnh> Wizard: odrobine, uzywalem swego czasu trochę tego mutanta i plugawilem im ich nieoficjalne repo kiepskimi paczkami :p
<Wizard> :D
<dj_oko> które zdecydowanie nie jest przenośne
<gjm> Dobra, eot
<tomipnh> mieli cos jak pkgportal takze sypalem tam smiecie ktorego uzywalem a nie bylo
<Wizard> Które?
<dj_oko> mucha090: używanie WinAPI/systemowych bibliotek  spod .NET to koszmar
<Wizard> gjm: Bo to o KateOS ciekawe.
<mucha090> dj_oko: to napisz sobie takie cuś na inny system
<Wizard> Muszę zgarnąć mae na piwo znów.
<dj_oko> mucha090: wolę po prostu nie używać bibliotek systemowych
<dj_oko> problem solved
<dj_oko> i nie wychodzić poza .NET
<gjm> Wizard: Albo jak uważasz, pilnuj porządku
<Wizard> Pomarudzić na stare dzieje ;P
<Wizard> gjm: Zaraz idę do wyrka.
<Wizard> Już.
<Wizard> Cześć.
<mucha090> Wizard: to dobranoc:)
<gjm> Cz-cześć
<tomipnh> Wizard: on nie potrafil ogarnac projektu, moze idea nie byla taka zla ale nie potrafil tego utrzymac. pisali wersje 4.0 i kłócilo sie 2ch devów czy oni wlasciwie to uzywaja utfa czy iso bo smietnik sie w repo robi.
<tomipnh> zbierali pieniadze na buildera na osnewsie, dali go do jakies uczelni i sluch onim zaginal
<panz> kur... próbował ktoś konwertować z mpeg-ts bo mnie szlag trafi
<panz> [mpegts @ 0x985e260] PES packet size mismatch -,-
<panz> ale te ubuntu poryte. libavcodec-extra-53 : Unknown encoder 'libxfaac'  libavcodec-53: unk... enc 'libx264' chore.. jak mieć obie paczki?
<panz> bp jedna wyklucza drugą
<irk3z> wie ktos moze jak wyłączyć kartę nividia optimusa ? Szukam sprawdzonego sposobu, dodam ze mam ubuntu 11.10 x64 ( jeśli chodzi o google to wyczerpalem limit :P )
<panz> irk3z, pod biosem?
<panz> o ile masz integre?
<panz> ew. wyjnij kartę...
<gjm> panz: Weź się walnij w łeb
<panz> gjm, no co? chce ją wyłączyć.... ja tam dźwiękówkę wyłączyłem... miałem SB , wyłączyłem i miałem Realteka
<gjm> panz: Udzielasz debilnych porad, wiesz w ogólce co to Optimus?
<gjm> irk3z: Próbowałeś czegoś takiego: /home/gjm/Bar9 - Murda Sound.mp3
<gjm> /home/gjm/Paul Harris - I Want You (Bar 9 Remix).mp3
<gjm> OJĆ
<irk3z> xD
<irk3z> gjm:  niestetynie :D
<gjm> Copyfail
<gjm> irk3z: http://myrek.pl/?p=1135
<irk3z> gjm: jak spawdzic ktora karte mam aktualnie wlaczona ?
<gjm> Nie wiem, nie mam Optimusa :)
<irk3z> :)
<irk3z> ok dzieki za art. :)
<qermit> tomipnh: mowa o pączku na UAMie?
<tomipnh> yep
<qermit> z pączkiem był problem bo miał zwalony dysk :E
<qermit> a mae ponoć musiał oglądać z babcią modę na sukces, co go trochę rozpraszało
<tomipnh> rozbroił mnie gdy na co się dzieje z builderem? odpowiedział dobre pytanie.
<DaZ> correct me if i'm wrong, ale ten optimus to u nas chyba działa tak, ze albo tylko jedna, albo obydiwe na raz? <:
<mucha090> irk3z: możesz też spróbować ją uruchomić, tzn sprawić aby dało się z niej normalnie korzystać pod ubu
<mucha090> gdzieś było na forum.ubuntu.pl to napisane, tak samo jak na ubuntu.com
<irk3z> mucha090: thx juz dalem rade :D
<Voldenet> 1st
<gjm> Przegrałeś
<DaZ> 3nd
<gjm> Jak powiada pismo "Ostatni będą pierwszymi, ale gjm i tak wygrywa"
<gjm> gjm: Gratuluję
<irk3z> :D
<tomipnh> http://nt.interia.pl/internet/wiadomosci/news/hakerzy-atakowali-komputer-dalajlamy,1817144
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cybjmtx> (at nt.interia.pl)
<tomipnh> hm zrobili wirusa.exe by schakierowal maka lamy?
<tomipnh> cudaczne
<gjm> >interia.pl
<tomipnh> tak swoją drogą to fascynujące przeżycie
<tomipnh> nie byłem na interii parę lat
<tomipnh> artykuł z fejsbuka przypomniał mi o tym żółtym miejscu
<tomipnh> właściwie to już nie żółtym
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-03
<dj_oko> ależ wtyczka "Terminal" do gedita jest wspaniała
<dj_oko> wyświetla szare napisy na szarym tle
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<BlessJah> miodzio
<m477> oO
<Damn3d> tę ciułałę zę sobą nad wisłę na plażę zabiorę
<Damn3d> wyswietla sie ?
<m477> czas na kofeinowego szatana :)
<mucha090> ave
<mucha090> powiedzcie mi od czego to zależy że nie rozpoznaje stron www
<mucha090> tzn nie tłumaczy ich na ip
<dj_oko> guess :D
<yamazaki_> hi
<mucha090> hello
<dj_oko> mucha090: DNS
<mucha090> dj_oko: no dobrze
<mucha090> dj_oko: a teraz powiedz mi czemu jak mam dodane dns`y od google to czemu i tak nie tłumaczy nazw stron na ip?
<dj_oko> bo DNSy od googla ssą
<dj_oko> use 194.204.159.1
<mucha090> jakiś jeszcze jeden?
<dj_oko> żadnego drugiego nie pamiętam :D
<dj_oko> 208.67.222.222
<dj_oko> there
<dj_oko> OpenDNS
<mucha090> dalej lipa
<Wizard> Cześć!
<dj_oko> spinguj je
<mucha090> heh
<mucha090> ja to nawet pinguje dns od google
<dj_oko> dobrze
<mucha090> rezultat pozytywny
<Wizard> Jaaaa.
<mucha090> pingowanie google.pl
<dj_oko> ale było warto to sprawdzić
<mucha090> negatywny
<dj_oko> mogłeś nie mieć do nich trasy
<dj_oko> hm
<Wizard> Źle ustawiłeś. Ustaw dobrze.
<mucha090> dj_oko: to bym z toba nie rozmawiał
<mucha090> Wizard: dobrze ustawiłem
<dj_oko> [kamilek@zapdos Pornuchy]$ ping google.pl
<dj_oko> PING google.pl (173.194.39.191) 56(84) bytes of data.
<dj_oko> 64 bytes from bud01s13-in-f31.1e100.net (173.194.39.191): icmp_req=1 ttl=53 time=49.3 ms
<Wizard> to zrób nslookup wp.pl
<dj_oko> mucha090: nslookup
<dj_oko> o, właśnie
<mucha090> connection timed out
<dj_oko> idę spać, całą noc zmarnowałem na pozornie produktywne pierdoły
<mucha090> dj_oko: to idź spać
<mucha090> dj_oko: dobranoc:P
<mucha090> Wizard: więc gdzie leży problem?
<dj_oko> mucha090: (przez sen: ) traaasyyyy...
<Wizard> No jak pinguje, to jest dobrze.
<Wizard> Źle ustawił dns ;]
<mucha090> Wizard: dziwne bo w resolv.conf mam go ustawionego
<mucha090> ja tam ustawiam
<Wizard> Fajnie.
<mucha090> + nm-applet
<Wizard> A masz network manager?
<Wizard> ^^
<mucha090> Wizard: więc gdzie leży problem?
<Wizard> Nie wiem.
<Wizard> Jest za wcześnie na myślenie.
<mucha090> bo to naprawde jest irytujące
<dj_oko> mucha090: (dalej przez sen) NM ma funkcje prowadzenia walki z resolv.conf o DNSy
<mucha090> Wizard: więc czemu stwierdziłeś że źle ustawiłem dnsy?
<dj_oko> ustaw to w NM
<Wizard> Poza tym, kolejny, co mana nie czyta.
<mucha090> dj_oko: on sam je tam ustawił:P
<Wizard> man resolvconf, do jasnego k*tasa!
<Wizard> :'(
<dj_oko> mucha090: nie zaglądaj do resolv.conf, jeśli używasz NM
<mucha090> dj_oko: powtarzam, nm sam je tam ustawił
<mucha090> :P
<dj_oko> wiem
<mucha090> ja tylko sprawdzam po nim czy dobrze:P
<dj_oko> mówię na przyszłość
<dj_oko> dobra, idę spać, bo mam czerwone gały
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<m477> jaki dobry?
<Wizard> Dzień dobry, bastetmilo.
<mucha090> cześć bastetmilo
<mucha090> Wizard: jednak to nie wina systemu
<mucha090> Wizard: to raczej coś musi być nie tak w routerze
<bastetmilo> Zastanawiam się czy ten deszcz zamierza długo padać.
<mucha090> bo uruchomiłem system z płytki i to samo
<mucha090> bastetmilo: to u ciebie jest deszcz?
<m477> znow ta personikifkacja :/
<bastetmilo> mucha090: tutaj jest burza.
<m477> tam tez
<m477> czas na fajke
<m477> a nie, przypomnialem sobie, ze ja nie pale
<bastetmilo> Ja mam nadzieję, że pod koniec przyszłego tygodnia będzie już ładnie. Bo inaczej kiepsko widzę nasz zlot.
<m477> ja nie
<bastetmilo> co Ty nie?
<m477> eh
<mucha090> bastetmilo: to gdzie ty mieszkasz że masz u siebie burze?
<mucha090> u mnie to napierdziela słońce że hej:P
<mucha090> a z kielc jestem
<mucha090> i chętnie bym się z tobą zamienił, bo mam już dość tego słońca:P
<bastetmilo> mucha090: teraz jestem we Wrocławiu
<termi> bastetmilo: pozdrow Kifke :P
<termi> a ona ciebie odemnie :)
<mucha090> bastetmilo: i naprawde jest teraz tam burza?
<mucha090> no niewierze
<mucha090> jeśli to prawda to pogodynki kłamią:P
<qermit> termi: o/
<termi> qermit: \o
<bastetmilo> mucha090: właśnie się skończyła.
<bastetmilo> Nie wiem z jakiej korzystasz pogodynki, ale ta na onecie pokazuje deszcz :)
<mucha090> bastetmilo: a taka jedna się pojawiłą w tv:P
<mucha090> *pojawiła
<mucha090> czy byłaby taka możliwość aby ktoś z was odał mi repo do lmde w formie ip?
<mucha090> tzn żeby był ip zamiast adresu url
<bastetmilo> termi: hej :) mógłbyś przyjechać i sam ją pozdrowić :)
<termi> nie dam rady przyjechać
<bastetmilo> No trudno :)
<termi> co zrobic siła wyższa
<Wizard> mucha090: Co to jest lmde?
<mucha090> Wizard: Linux Mint Debian Edition
<Wizard> Ja pieprzę, no nie dociera.
<mucha090> Wizard: :<
<Wizard> Mucha, na jakim kanale jesteś?
<mucha090> Wizard: ale to już nie wolno zadać pytania?
<mucha090> zapytałem się tylko
<Wizard> Dzisiaj o repo Mint Debian Linux Cośtam, a jutro o numer na dziwki?
<mucha090> Wizard: no wiesz ty co? po co miałbym się ciebie o takin nr zapytać:P ja już go znam:P
<Wizard> Co ma Ubuntu wspólnego Mintem Debianem Cośtamem i dziwkami?
<Wizard> Debian ma swój kanał, tam możesz pytać.
<Wizard> Ba, Debian ma swoją sieć irc!
<mucha090> ok ok
<mucha090> eot
<Wizard> No ;)
<mucha090> Wizard: kurcze tylko wiesz jak tam trudno o jakieś sensowne odpowiedzi?
<mucha090> :P
<mucha090> Wizard: już raz się zapytałem
<mucha090> Wizard: to mnie wysłali na inny kanał
<Wizard> Ja już za to nie odpowiadam.
<bastetmilo> mucha090: to nie znaczy, że ten kanał jest odpowiedni.
<Wizard> Ja siedzę na 3 polskich kanałach.
<mucha090> bastetmilo: wiem
<Wizard> Na jednym siedzę sam, tutaj jest burdel, a na trzecim dostaje się ochrzan za pytanie o to, co jest w dokumentacji.
<mucha090> bastetmilo: poprostu zadałem pytanie troszke retoryczne
<mucha090> bo nawet nie liczyłem że ktoś na nie odpowie
<Wizard> To nie jest pytanie retoryczne.
<Wizard> Przykład retorycznego: "Czy Windows nie jest do dupy?"
<mucha090> ok
<termi> :)
<gjm> \o
<panz> witam was dzieco
<bastetmilo> dzie? co?
<mucha090> witam cie panz
<panz> dziecoki :D
<mucha090> panz ile masz lat że twierdzisz że my jesteśmy dziecokomi:P
<gjm> Za mało :>
<panz> dziwna sprawa. Film skodowany: H.264 / AVC = tablet odtwarza jako H/W - chodzi gładko, mniodzio,  ITU H.264, H/W nie obsługiwane... tylko S/W Fast.... nie czaje tego...
<panz> i jeszcze sie tnie...
<gjm> A ten całyc czas o tych filmach. Chryste
<gjm> s/całyc/cały/
<panz> a bo  gryzie mnie to...
<gjm> A nas nie bardzo
<panz> H264-AVC działa na H/W a H265 ITU na S/W nie chodzi dobrze ;/
<mucha090> panz  jaki system?
<panz> mucha090, no.. jak tablet, to android :D
<panz> z Windowsem jeszcze Taba nie wiedziałem.... :D
<mucha090> panz już niedługo:P
<panz> =D
<mucha090> panz wyjdzie win8 z tym swoim metro
<panz> zaraz zreskaluje do 720 i avidemuxem zjade go do AVC
<panz> i powinno działać
<mucha090> już w warszawie robią metro, ciekaw jestem czy tak samo będzie źle wyglądało:P
<gjm> Już?
<gjm> Chyba od jakiegoś czasu :>
<mucha090> hehe:P coś mają wspólnego z MS bo oni tez od jakiegoś czasu robią tego swojego win8:P
<TheNumb> panz: przetestuj na vlc ;x
<panz> vlc? to to jest na androida??? ja używam MX Playera
<TheNumb> Jest vlc.
<TheNumb> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.videolan.vlc.betav7neon
<panz> ide po tableta xD
<TheNumb> Tylko musisz mieć procesor ze wsparciem dla NEONów.
<panz> Aplikacja jest zgodna z niektórymi Twoimi urządzeniami,szczęcie zgodne z moim tabletem
<panz> aa wiesz..
<panz> n ie wiem czy mój proc ma wsparcie
<panz> ale skoro jest kompatybilne... :D
<panz> Cortex A8/A9 , wiem że to ARMv7 ( google tak twierdzą)
<panz> procesor TI OMAP 3622 z zegarem 1 GHz <
<TheNumb> no to powinno działać
<mucha090> panz: a ile ciebie kosztował ten tablet? bo mam sobie zamiar kupić jakiś:P
<panz> mucha 900zł
<panz> łe... VLC nie widzi VIDEO większych niż 1280x720 ( rozdzielczość) - czarne tło , tylko muza leci
<TheNumb> :D
<panz> Filmiki z mniejszą rozdzielczościa widzi dobrze
<panz> ino obraz czasami przyśpiesza.... :P
<panz> ale dźwięk AAC się tnie ... :F
<panz> z rodzielką 1920x1080 sobie nie radzi... temu BETA :D
<panz> a więc pozostane na MX Player +D
<panz> mucha090, zalezy do czego potrzebujesz
<panz> :D
<mucha090> do różnych rzeczy:D
<panz> jak patrzysz za Tabem to musi mieć min. 4GB INTERNAL
<panz> czyoi wewnętrznba
<panz> ja mam 2gb i mnie krew zalewa bo to mało;D
<panz> ciągle mam " Mało miejsca w pamięci wewnętrzej"
<panz> do której nie masz dostępu bez roota =D
<mucha090> panz: no to ja jak miałem SGAce to tam masz ok 152MB internal:P
<mucha090> ale powiem tobie że potrzebowałbym min 6GB
<panz> ale do urzytku?
<panz> ja mam 2GB Wew i 32gb zew( /sdcard)
<mucha090> bo jak tablet to tam bym miał gry, m.in. World Of Goo
<mucha090> :D
<panz> i 16gb /usb_storage
<panz> =D
<panz> World of Goo działa na najgorszym szrocie ;d
<panz> na Tabach z biedro
<panz> patrz też aby tablet miał oran POJEMNOŚĆIOWY!
<panz> bo z oporowym zginiesz
<panz> ;D
<panz> i patrz za Andkiem 4
<panz> ja mam adnka 2... :P
<panz> ale tablet bez andka 4 to nie tablet D, tylko duzy telefon
<mucha090> panz: ja wiem o tym aby był pojemnościowy
<mucha090> :D
<Szatan> xD
<panz> bo jak kupisz tablet
<panz> prawdopodobnbie do 1000zł będzie miał A2 lub A3...
<panz> A4 to loteria
<panz> to prawdopodobnie pproducent zostawi cie na lodzie - np. Lenovo, i nie wydac Adnka 4.0, mimo że sprzęt pozwoli na 4.1... i zainstalujesz Cynamona ;d
<panz> i będziesz miał A4.1
<panz> np. jak ja...
<panz> mam Lenovo A1, najnowszy soft na europe, to Android 2.3.1
<panz> aa Cynamonik na A1, to 4.0.4 :D
<Szatan> czyli ni ma :P
<mucha090> hehe
<panz> no chyba że pułap to 2k Pln , to masz Ajpada  ew. Szajsunga Galaksi Tan 10.2  ;]
<panz> Tab*
<mucha090> nie
<mucha090> aż taki bogaty to ja nie jestem:P
<asatryjczyk> Tablet z androidem manta 7cali za 250zł to dobra cena?
<panz> mucha090, ;D
<mucha090> kto mógłby mi powiedzieć jak zaaplikować tunel ssh w całym ssytemie
<mucha090> *systemie
<Wizard> Google.
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> Nie bardzo się da.
<Wizard> Tunel ssh działa przecież per port.
<mucha090> wiem
<mucha090> ale ważne że dzięki temu moge przeglądać internet
<mucha090> szkoda że już pingować adresów url się nie da
<mucha090> no ale nic
<mucha090> musi to wystarczyć
<mucha090> kiedyś ludzie się zadowalali prędokością kilku bitów na sekunde
<mucha090> potem zmieniło sie to na kilobity potem megabity
<mucha090> ważne że moge sprawdzić co się dzieje na świecie:)
<mucha090> narazie chłepy i kobiety:D
<jacekowski> Wizard: niekoniecznie
<jacekowski> Wizard: mozna SOCKS
<Wizard> jacekowski: W sumie racja
<Wizard> Ale to ciągle jest obejście ;P
<mucha090> jacekowski: a ty wiesz jak zrobić aby cały system z tego korzystał?
<BlessJah> mucha090: tsocks
<BlessJah> odpalaj programy z tsocks
<BlessJah> sztuczki z ssh, czesc druga
<Vorbis^> RGY  UDS5
<Vorbis^> oj
 * dj_oko zdał egzamin z programowanie równoległego
<bastetmilo> na co?
<ftpd> Na darmo.
<dweller> na pnada
<dweller> panda*
<dj_oko> 3.5/4.5
<Voldenet> a co to jest programowanie równoległe?
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<dj_oko> ech
<dj_oko> no chyba nietrudno się domyślić ;)
<dweller> czil
<dj_oko> burza
<dj_oko> znowu mam dylemat
<dj_oko> wyłączać elektronikę, czy nie
<Wizard> dj_oko: Nie wyłączaj.
<Wizard> Zdałeś przecież egzamin ;)
<dweller> stać go, a co!
<jacekowski> rozwalaja mnie ludzie co mysla ze wylaczenie elektroniki cos pomoze przy burzy
<jacekowski> i ze burza w ogole cos powoduje
<mucha090> jacekowski: a skąd ta pewność że burza nic nie powoduje?hmmm...?
<dj_oko> jak walnie w skrzydkę redist z telewizji kablowej, do nawet odpięte od sieci komputery mogą ucierpieć, jak się zostawi ethernet wpięty :)
<dweller> jacekowski: uwalony zasilacz i 3 routery, jakimś cudem w czasie burzy nauczyły mnie że to jednak ma jakieś znaczenie ;f
<mucha090> po pierwsze gdy przypierdzieli pierun gdzieś blisko was to powstaje pole elektromagnet. i to ono takie rzeczy powoduje
<gjm> Moja babcia parę lat temu kazała mi uciąć kabel od kołdry elektrycznej którą kładła pod prześcieradło (ale nie podłączała, broń boże) bo bała się że ją zabije (:
<dj_oko> mucha090: to trzeba mieć mega pecha, żeby to na coś wpłynęło
<mucha090> heh
<gjm> Srole sragnetyczne
<mucha090> dj_oko: różne są przypadki
<mucha090> :P
<gjm> Ael modem wypadałoby wypiąć
<gjm> Ale
<dj_oko> mucha090: mówmy o realistycznych scenariuszach ;)
<mucha090> realistycznych?
<mucha090> masz wyłącznik różnicowo prądowy w domu?
<dj_oko> to się bezpiecznik mówi
<mucha090> + wyłącznik nadprądowy?
<mucha090> nie
<mucha090> nie chodzi mi o bezpiecznik topikowy
<mucha090> nie o to
<dj_oko> RCD, o tym mówisz
<mucha090> nom
<mucha090> masz?
<dj_oko> bezpiecznik :>
<mucha090> jak ja cie bezpieczne:P
<mucha090> to potocznie się mówi
<dj_oko> mam, nazwa potoczna jest tutaj good enough
<mucha090> bo na wył. nadprądowy, inaczej "S-ke" też można powiedzieć bezpiecznik
<dj_oko> jakbym lokatorkom powiedział, że "przeszkoczył wyłącznik różnicowoprądowy"
<dj_oko> to by się zaczęł← szykować na wojnę nuklearną
<mucha090> a "S-ka" to już się różni od RCD
<mucha090> więc rozumiem że masz "S-ke" i RCD?
<mucha090> to tylko odłączyć możesz lapka od modemu
<mucha090> a tak to reszta gut
<jacekowski> RCD nie pomaga na pioruny
<dj_oko> ahem.
<jacekowski> a poza tym, RCD ma czas zadzialania rzedu do 20ms
<jacekowski> ale wracajac do problemu
<jacekowski> zeby piorunem cos uszkodzic
<jacekowski> musialby przywalic bezposrednio w linie
<jacekowski> problem jest taki
<jacekowski> ze nad linia jest uziemona linka
<jacekowski> w ktora jest latwiej przywalic
<jacekowski> co tak na prawde uwala elektronike w czasie burzy
<dj_oko> mucha090: RCD jest dla każdej fazy, w mieszkaniu, instalacyjne są na zewnątrz, żeby było trudniej
<jacekowski> jest nie zwiazane z pierunami
<mucha090> słuchaj
<mucha090> albo kij
<gjm> Ale
<jacekowski> no co
<jacekowski> poza tym, na RCD ludzie mowia nieprawidlowo, wylacznik przeciwporazeniowy
<dj_oko> w sumie RCD chroni przed porażeniem :)
<jacekowski> nie
<gjm> jacekowski: Może (i lubi) walnąć w transformator
<mucha090> ale jest to wył różnicowoprądowy
<jacekowski> gjm: transformator jest uziemiony
<gjm> Z reguły (:
<jacekowski> gjm: caly rdzen
<gjm> Różen rzeczy widziałem
<gjm> Różne*
<jacekowski> a jak przebije z rdzenia do uzwojen
<dj_oko> gjm: widziałeś kiedyś nieuziemiony transformator?
<jacekowski> to transformator wybuchnie
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza taki na 11kV
<dj_oko> opowieści z cyklu Rozdzielnia NN Dla Odważnych
<jacekowski> ( w sumie to ja widzialem)
<gjm> Mogłoby u mnie pobłyskać, dawno nie widziałem
<jacekowski> ale to byly transformatory podlaczone do testow
<dj_oko> ja nie mam za dużo doświadczenia, ale nie widziałem takiego kosmosu
<dj_oko> dość nonszalanckie podeśjcie ;)
<mucha090> dj_oko: nie martw się
<mucha090> ja też nie widziałem:P
<dj_oko> ja mam mało do czynienia z elektryką
<dj_oko> tzn nie zabiję się
<dj_oko> ale wolę się nie pchać, mimo (soon to get) inż
<mucha090> dj_oko: jak narazie ja też mam mało do czynienia z elektryką
<mucha090> do końca wakacji:p
<dj_oko> a potem?
<mucha090> potem targi MSPO
<dj_oko> promujesz władzę rad i elektryfikację(TM)?
<mucha090> nie
<mucha090> będę tam pracował
<mucha090> dj_oko: ty pacz
<mucha090> władca pierunów RA1D3N się zawinął:P
<dj_oko> http://zluzuj.pl/files/Image/4959/gallery/3_4959_1.jpg
<mucha090> no i już u mnie zaczyna robić się ciemno
<mucha090> acha:P
<dj_oko> (prawdziwy plakat z lat 50tych)
<dj_oko> nowa płyta Garbage rządzi
<dj_oko> polecam
<Damn3d> dj_oko to brzmi jakby bylo nagrane conajmniej 10 lat temu
<Damn3d> w sensie brzmienia
<dj_oko> Damn3d: zgodzę się
<dj_oko> jak zamkniesz oczy to usłyszysz lata 90te
<dj_oko> :D
<dj_oko> w takim stylu grają
<Damn3d> Albo wyciagneli demowki z przed 10 lat
<Damn3d> i wydali :p
<dj_oko> ale płyta nie wydaje mi się z tego powodu ``nieświeża''
<Damn3d> nie, nie mowie ze to zle
<Damn3d> tj
<Damn3d> nie sluchalem calej plyty
<Damn3d> singla
<Damn3d> blood for poppies
<Damn3d> moze zobacze calosc
<Damn3d> dj_oko, Jack White - Blunderbuss podobno niezla
<Damn3d> chociaz tez calej nie sluchalem ;d
<Damn3d> Ale
<Damn3d> "Sixteen saltines" jest fajne
<dj_oko> o, mozilla firefox żre 75% CPU w top
<dj_oko> ciekawe, czy ma to związek z wejście na zatrojanowane demland.info
<Damn3d> ze Smolenskiem
<dj_oko> mniej więcej w tym samym czasie trio java/mysqld/firefox chce się sfajdać z obciążeniem
<dj_oko> tylko, że reszta przestała
<dj_oko> a firefox uparcie mieli 75%, nawet, po wywaleniu ~/.mozilla
<dj_oko> hm
<dj_oko> nie podoba mi się to
<Damn3d> firefox, czy ten proces od pluginow?
<dj_oko> firefox
<dj_oko> nie nspluginwrapper, czy jak się nazwywa to nowe
<dj_oko> plugin-container
<dj_oko> chyba
<Damn3d> ta u mnie nie raz jak ten plugin container sie zawiesi
<dj_oko> tylko firefox
<Damn3d> to firefox razem z nim
<dj_oko> top jest kochany
<dj_oko> 320.8% CPU
<Ashiren> 4-rdzenie? burzuj
<dj_oko> [kamilek@zapdos ~]$ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep cores
<dj_oko> cpu cores	: 2
<dj_oko> cpu cores	: 2
<dj_oko> cpu cores	: 2
<dj_oko> cpu cores	: 2
<dj_oko> [kamilek@zapdos ~]$
<dj_oko> HT
<dj_oko> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         550  @ 3.20GHz
<dj_oko> > i3
<dj_oko> > burżuj
<dj_oko> does not compute :D
<Damn3d> na i3 cie stac
<Damn3d> a na Windowsa juz nie ?
<Damn3d> e, nie trolluje
<dj_oko> MSDN AA
<dj_oko> ;]
<Damn3d> ja windowsa na komunie dostalem
<Damn3d> xp
<Damn3d> a na bierzmowanie mi rodzice upgrade do visty zrobili
<dj_oko> kolejny dowód, że bycie antychrystem popłaca
<Damn3d> powiedzieli że na urodziny mi jeszcze komputer kupią
<CookieM_> bierzmowanie to pożegnanie z Kościołem to należy się coś extra
<Damn3d> nie mialem bierzmowania
<Damn3d> tak szczerze mowiac
<dj_oko> jo tyż nie
<dj_oko> [kamilek@zapdos ~]$ cat /proc/meminfo | grep Total
<CookieM_> przestraszyłeś się biskupa?
<dj_oko> MemTotal:       12302936 kB
<dj_oko> SwapTotal:       1022972 kB
<dj_oko> VmallocTotal:   34359738367 kB
<dj_oko> HugePages_Total:       0
<dj_oko> [kamilek@zapdos ~]$
<dj_oko> WAT :D
<Damn3d> nie
<Damn3d> odmowilem przyjecia hostii w płynie
<CookieM_> na bierzmowaniu namaszcza się krzyżmem, a nie pije wino z tego co wiem
<Damn3d> CookieM_ nie chodzilo o wino..
<dj_oko> dżizas
<Damn3d> ksiadz zresztą tlumaczyl
<Damn3d> bo sie ludzi pytali, czemu dzieci po odejsciu od konfesjonału mają obklejone usta
<Damn3d> a to bardzo łatwo wyjasnic, za udaną spowiedź ksiadz czasami daje wate cukrową
<CookieM_> skąd to wiesz, z "Faktów i mitów"?
<DaZ> bezbożniki
<tomipnh> haj
<Ashiren> ohayou
<szkodnik_> ziiiiewu
<dj_oko> niechże ta sesja się już skończy
<dj_oko> nie chce mi się uczyć na ten egzamin
<bastetmilo> re
<m477> ;D
<Wizard> dj_oko: Nie jestes sam.
<Wizard> Uch, znw mi si klawiatura popsua.
<dweller> Wizard: setxkbmap pl
<Wizard> Jaaaa, dzięki dweller :*
<dweller> :)
<Wizard> Jednak wolę mój xkb-plugin, żebym mógł też pisać cyrylicą.
<Wizard> Kurde.
<Wizard> Nie wiem czemu się to wywala.
<Wizard> A właściwe to się nie wywala nawet, tylko po prostu ma od czapy konfigurację po wstanięciu xfce.
<Wizard> Hmm.
<dweller> po uśpieniu tak jest?
<dweller> jeżeli tak to standard w sumie
<Wizard> No nie po uśpieniu.
<Wizard> Po uśpieniu jest ok.
<Wizard> Jak się wyloguję i zaloguję ponownie.
<Wizard> Zerknę w .xsession-errors, może tam co piszą.
<Wizard> Nic.
<gjm> Gdzie ta burza? :<
<Wizard> Poszła już ode mnie.
<qermit> jest u mnie
<Wizard> Wydaje mi się, że na wschód.
<dweller> gjm: spokojnie, idzie
<dweller> http://www.industry.siemens.com/services/global/de/blids/service/spion/Seiten/spion_pl.aspx
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d3ja8qf> (at www.industry.siemens.com)
<dweller> ;]
<gjm> dweller: Gdzie idzie?
<gjm> Mnie mija bokiem
<dweller> do Warszawy
<gjm> No chyba że tak
<gjm> Byłem na piwie teraz z kolegą to tylko błyska
<Wizard> Kłamie ta mapa.
<Wizard> Łódź zarypana niby, a tu już burzy niet.
<dweller> nope
<Wizard> Idę spać, dobranoc.
<gjm> Wizard: Branoc (:
<dweller> opóźnienie 15 minut jes
<dweller> do 30
<dj_oko> ktoś tu umie wzorce projektowe?
<dj_oko> czy naprawdę jest tak, że nikt ich nie używa świadomie?
<gjm> Jeeest, pada!
<ChaosEngine> dweller: http://www.pogodynka.pl/polska/burze/perun - pierun :-)
<ChaosEngine> to lepsze ^^^
<jacekowski> dj_oko: wzorce projektowe to zlo
<jacekowski> dj_oko: nie sprawdzaja sie w rzeczywistym swiecie
<ChaosEngine> dj_oko: tak jest
<jacekowski> dj_oko: chyba ze klepiesz bardzo proste aplikacje
<ChaosEngine> używasz ich nawet o tym nie wiedząc
<dweller> ChaosEngine: prawie, dane z przed 15 minut a z przed 3 godzin to lekka różnica
<ChaosEngine> dweller: no dobra ;-)
<dj_oko> tak się składa, że z tych wzorców mam egzamin za 2 dni
<ChaosEngine> to akurat doobrze bo to przydatna wiedza
<ChaosEngine> poza tym z tego pytają na każdej rozmowie kwalifikacyjnej ;-P
<ChaosEngine> zaraz przed pytaniem "gdzie się widzę za 3 lata" ;->
<dj_oko> nauka na ten egzamin nie pomoże mi lepiej stosować wzorców
<dj_oko> nauczy mnie rozpoznawać obrazki
<dj_oko> jestem głodny
<dj_oko> lol
<dj_oko> po co w Fedorze 17 pakiet gnome-libs w wersji 1.4 :D
<ChaosEngine> może dla kompatybilności ze starymi appz
<dj_oko> zapewne, tylko co to muszą być za programy
<dj_oko> ja się na to natknąłem, bo znalazłem na dysku źródła programu Gabber, który naszło mnie skompilować
<dj_oko> wszak już pozmywałem naczynia i posprzątałem
<dj_oko> (w czwartek egzamin)
<ChaosEngine> wszystkich wzorców się muszi nauczyć?
<ChaosEngine> *musisz
<dj_oko> ChaosEngine: http://zasoby.open.agh.edu.pl/~09sbfraczek/
<ChaosEngine> najs
<dj_oko> ...
<dj_oko> niezbyt
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-04
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<DaZ> dżem dobry
<Wizard> Dzień dobry.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> Cześć, bastetmilo.
<Wizard> Ależ mnie Ubuntu zdenerwowało.
<Wizard> Po pierwsze: Nie włączył mi się lightdm po włączeniu komputera.
<Wizard> Po drugie, po wczorajszej masowej aktualizacji nagle przełączył mi się terminal na gnome-terminal.
<Wizard> :<
<Wizard> A po trzecie, po ostatniej aktualizacji wine przestało mi działać Europa Universalis.
<bastetmilo> straszne
<Wizard> :/
<Wizard> No ale to ma być LTS?
<DaZ> >:
<DaZ> 2, 3?
<DaZ> zreszta, ide spać :c
<DaZ> i ck2 i tak najlepsz.
<Wizard> Dwójka.
<DaZ> vintage
<Wizard> Grałem tylko w Deus Vult z serii Crusader Kings.
<Wizard> Jest ekstra, ale dość monotonna.
<Wizard> Za to na pewno ciekawsze niż Hearts of Iron ;P
<Wizard> Bo tam albo gra się Niemcami/ZSRR, albo wcale.
<DaZ> e, kiedyś prawie udało mi sie grać japonią
<DaZ> i kubą z ic polski :c
<DaZ> generalnie ssie to wszystko dupe, ai nie traciło organizacji za marsze
<DaZ> więc jak te moje japońskie czołgi wyjezdzały z gór do dzungli gwałcic i mordowac to wyskakiwali na nie chińczyki i wygrywali :c
<DaZ> chociaż AoD albo DH wydawało sie pieniężne
<Wizard> Znaczy mnie się jeszcze udało pograć Brazylią/Argentyną.
<Wizard> Lejesz z miejsca tego drugiego, potem innych sąsiadów.
<DaZ> generalnie ssanie dupy HoIów opiera sie na tym, że nie ma żadnych odległości prowincji, tylko na miejscu liczy to z odległości w pikselach
<Wizard> Lepiej zacząć Brazylią, bo od razu masz już tę dżunglę, w której czołgi grzęzną.
<DaZ> a jak wiadomo odwzorowanie merkatora takie dokładne :f
<Wizard> Ta.
<Wizard> Można sobie pomóc rozbudowując infrastrukturę, ale tylko w swoich prowincjach. I to za olbrzymią ilość PP.
<Wizard> A w CK? Nawet wojska się nie buduje :P
<DaZ> no, jak to w średniowieczu <:
<Wizard> Ostatnio znalazłem fajny kraj do grania.
<Wizard> Na południu Włoch, Księstwo Apulii, czy jakoś tak.
<DaZ> zresztą to ma wiekszy nacisk na postacie
<Wizard> DaZ: Jak Sims :>
<DaZ> w eu? :f
<DaZ> ano jak sims :f
<Wizard> W Crusader Kings.
<DaZ> uhm
<Wizard> W EU2 tam jest Neapol.
<DaZ> domagam sie żeby tam było bizancjum :f
<Wizard> Z resztą, w teorii da się stworzyć z Crusader Kings Królestwo Neapolu, ale do tego trzeba mieć Neapol, który jest Bizantyjski i nie chce przestać być :S
<Wizard> Co ty, Bizancjum grałeś?
<DaZ> a ty nie? >:
<Wizard> Czy jest ktoś, kto im w ogóle może podskoczyć?
<DaZ> niebardzo, ale w ck2 strasznie sie rozpadaja :f
<Wizard> Grałem Polską, ale Polską jest łatwo.
<Wizard> Ale najwięcej grałem na Rusi.
<DaZ> dobra ruś nie jest zła, tylko dużo seryjnego samobójcy trzeba wysyłać :f
<DaZ> w eu fajnie sie gra bizancjum.
<Wizard> DaZ: W II?
<Wizard> Bo nie wiem w którym roku się zaczyna w III.
<Wizard> Nigdy w nie nie grałem.
<Wizard> Problem z Bizancjum jest taki, że ma 2 prowincje ;P
<DaZ> w 3, 2 juz prawie nie pamietam
<Wizard> A Turasy tylko czekają.
<DaZ> no, to generalnie jest podobnie  :f
<DaZ> ale jak masz już tą trzecią i potem czwartą to leci z górki
<Wizard> W II niekoniecznie.
<Wizard> w II robiłem sprytny trik zawsze na dzień dobry - zaczynałem Trabzonem, szybko robiłem wojsko i statki, żeby jak najszybciej zlać Konstantynopol.
<Wizard> I wtedy wyskakiwało "Zostań Fajnym Bizancjum"
<Wizard> I dostawało się flagi w prowincjach.
<DaZ> loltrabzon
<DaZ> :3
<Wizard> Ale ja ogólnie nie przepadam za tym regionem.
<DaZ> jak dla mnie najlepszy
<DaZ> na lewo bezbożnicy, na prawo bezbożnicy, ładnie wygląda
<Wizard> Ja lubię grać w Iranie, w Indiach i na Oceanie Indyjskim
<Wizard> Fajnie się też gra Złotą Ordą.
<Wizard> Chociaż ja gram tylko z dodatkiem AGCEEP.
<Wizard> Tam dużo rzeczy polepszyli.
<Wizard> Między innymi właśnie takie "kraje nie do grania" zrobiły się atrakcyjne.
<DaZ> od kiedy do eu3 dodatki zaczeły dzielić okinawe na trzy prowincje, zrezygnowałem
<Wizard> A CK2 jest dobre?
<DaZ> imo dobre
<DaZ> generalnie demo mają, jak nie chcesz zatokować <:
<Wizard> Co zrobić?
<DaZ> kupować na torrentach.
<Wizard> Nie, chciałem kupić w sklepie.
<Wizard> Drogie nie jest.
<Wizard> Tylko dobrze wpierw wiedzieć, czy działa z wine.
<Wizard> Bo nie będę jeszcze kupował Łyndołsa przecież.
<DaZ> na desktopie działa mi bardzo dobrze
<DaZ> lepiej niz na windowsie :f
<DaZ> chociaż trzeba troche bibliotek dossać i jakoś to ogarnąć
<Wizard> No widzę na WineHQ, że jest Gold.
<Wizard> No, to ściągnę demko, w weekend pogram :)
<DaZ> wtg
<Wizard> Dus Vult ma świetny klimat.
<Wizard> Idę na śniadanie.
<DaZ> generalnie fenomen ck2 jest taki, że od razu po wydaniu dało sie w to grać
<DaZ> a idź, ja też sobie ide :f
<DaZ> chociaż nie na takie kułackie rytułały
<Wizard> Kułackie rytuały?
<DaZ> prawdziwy ludź pracy nie ma czasu na takie fanaberie jak śniadanie
<Wizard> DaZ: Ja tu przychodzę za karę.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Dodatkowo nie działa mi dźwięk.
<Wizard> JA PIEPRZĘ!
<shpaq> mornin'
<shpaq> :)
<mucha090> Wizard: na ten kanał przychodzisz za kare?:P
<mucha090> dziwne to troszke:P
<Wizard> shpaq: Cześć.
<Wizard> Mów po polsku.
<Wizard> mucha090: Nie.
<shpaq> Wizard: siema ;)
<bastetmilo> re
<szymon_g> kurde, blizzard nie tylko banuje graczy diabla 3 na wine, ale rowniez starcrafta :/
<Guest59153> szymon_g: nie banuje
<Guest59153> hmm
<szymon_g> kklimonda: ok, zamyka, nie banuje. wielka roznica :/
<kklimonda> szymon_g: ale już napisali, że pobanowali nie za używanie linuksa (w domyśle za cheaty)
<szymon_g> no, pobanowali za cheatowanie (niby). gdzie ja nigdy nie cheatowalem tylko pod wine uzywalem
<szymon_g> (gdybym cheatowal to nie bylbym na 10ym miejscu w brazowej lidze :/)
<szymon_g> zesz kłerwa mać- taka wiadomość z rana :/
<qermit> tak to jest
<bastetmilo> od paru dni przycina mi się dźwięk na Ubuntu - myślałam, że to coś z deezerem, ale na youtube mam to samo. Ktoś ma podobne objawy?
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: nie
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: problem objawia się po restarcie kompa? ;)
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: problem pojawił się jakieś 3 dni temu - komputer wyłączam codziennie :)
<qermit> bastetmilo: to źle wpływa na dysk
<bastetmilo> qermit: i dlatego przycina mi dźwięk?
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: dzieje się tak wszędzie, czy tylko z flashem masz problem?
<kklimonda> zresztą i tak nie mam pomysłu, ale jak to jest wina flasha to będzie można zrzucić na adobe i iść do sklepu ;/
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: no, nie sprawdzałam tego na czymś innym...
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: to zobacz, może da się przynajmniej zawęzić zakres poszukiwań ;)
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: na mp3 też przycina
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: to trzeba zobaczyć co się zmieniło w ostatnich dniach - może nowy kernel, albo aktualizacja pulseaudio?
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: no wyskakują jakieś aktualizacje to klikam aktualizuj
<bastetmilo> nie patrzę co
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: no wiem, że wyskakują - a teraz musisz dojść która coś zepsuła ;)
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: załaduj starszy kernel przy starcie systemu (to najłatwiej sprawdzić)
<bastetmilo> hm. To jutro zrobię
<tajwanuser> cze
<zdziebek77xd> Siema w ABC nic nie znalazłem nt. uruchuomienia 2 procesow na raz
<zdziebek77xd> Ma ktos pomysł jak z basha to zrobic :>?
<ChaosEngine> zdziebek77xd: jakich procesów?
<qermit> zdziebek77xd: poszukaj dalej
<qermit> advanced bash scripting guide
<zdziebek77xd> w sensie 2 programow
 * qermit pluje jadem
<ChaosEngine> proces1 & proces2
<ChaosEngine> proces1 & proces2 & nawet
<zdziebek77xd> ok ale bedzie czekał az 1 proces sie skonczy prawda :>?  potem odpali dr i trzeci etc
<zdziebek77xd> a ja chce w jednym czasie aby odpalił dwa
<qermit> nie
<zdziebek77xd> hmm ok sprawdze
<qermit> http://wklej.org/id/784160/
<jakoku> pytanie: dlaczego system powyżej 2.6.32-22 się "sypie"?
<qermit> a sypie sie?
<zdziebek77xd> ja mam 3.2 i jest ok ;)
<jakoku> a sypie,
<ChaosEngine> co sypie?
<jakoku> sterowniki, wygląd, 12.04 to nawet nie chce się uruchomić po instalacji
<qermit> pewnie nie umiesz instalować
<jakoku> może piszę zbyt ogólnie
<zdziebek77xd> napisz z czym masz problem ;) a niee ok ja lece dzieki qermit
<zdziebek77xd> narazie
<jakoku> 12.04 mam na laptopie ;) 10.04 ma na pecet
<jakoku>  w 10.10 - 11.10  jak zainstaluje sterowniki do karty graficznej... to robią się problemy
<qermit> jakoku: naprawdę nie rozumiem twojego problemu
<qermit> moja karta graficzna działa dobrze
<jakoku> siedzę od roku na 10.04 bo każda aktualizacja jądra kończy się nie prawidłowy działaniem sytemu.....
<qermit> pisz po polsku
<qermit> i powiedz co oznacza nieprawidłowe działanie systemu
<qermit> no i na poczatku może byś powiedział jaki masz komputer
<jakoku> AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor
<qermit> no to mam takiego i ubuntu działa na nim
<jakoku> w ubuntu 11.04 mogę uruchomić tylko system w gnome, natomiast unity nie
<Wizard> Czyli nie działa 3D.
<Wizard> (Pomijając drobny fakt, że Unity to w zasadzie *jest* Gnome).
<jakoku> wygląd gnome - jest koszmarny, panel górny i dolny, metacity i inne rzeczy wyglądają źle
<BlessJah> to twoje wrażenia estetyczne, czy nieprawidłowość w działaniu?
<qermit> jakoku: zrób skrinszota i pokaż nam te błędy
<jakoku> w tej chwili siędzę na doskonale działającym ubuntu 10.04 z włączonymi efektami....
<qermit> przykro mi, nie jestem w stanie ci pomóc, jestem koniem
<jakoku> problem, istniej już od wersji 10.10, mało tego nie mogę zaktualizować jądra do 2.3.32-41
<jakoku> nie mogę czyli po aktualizacj dłużej ubuntu uruchamia się i np. open office nie działa prawidłowo
<bastetmilo> jakoku: masz zepsuty komputer
<BlessJah> czas uruchamiania sie to sprawa mocno subiektywna
<jakoku> sprawdzałem, ram, dysk, kartę graficzną ma zintegrowaną  ale podłączałem inną
<jakoku> stawiam na sterowniki .... od Nvidia
<BlessJah> co z nimi?
<BlessJah> poza tym ze zwalili sprzetowa akceleracje flasha, nie mam do nich zastrzezen
<jakoku> przy 10.04 jest ok, natomiast  wyżej" 10.10 -12.04 ubuntu system jest nie stabilny..wolny,
<Wizard> Czemu wy go tak bijecie, qermit, bastetmilo?
<jakoku> zainstalowałem windows 7, i działał bez zastrzeżeń
<bastetmilo> Wizard: jak ja go biję?
<BlessJah> ta, ty też
<qermit> Wizard: bo mówi że mu nie działa
<Wizard> jakoku: Ubuntu to *nie jest* Windows.
<BlessJah> jakoku: nadal nie podałeś żadnego konretu dotyczącego nieprawidłowego działania
<bastetmilo> Wizard: raz się odezwałam a Ty już.
<Wizard> :P
<jakoku> komputer zwieszał się przy prac np. pisząc
<BlessJah> no, już lepiej
<BlessJah> długo trwał zwis?
<BlessJah> u mnie LO po odpaleniu zwiesza się na 30 sekund
<jakoku> open office - zapisany plik nie na pulpicie nie dał się potem odtworzyć
<bastetmilo> A to jest ciekawe. Bo do nas na serwis trafił właśnie komputer z podobnymi objawami.
<bastetmilo> Tylko że z Ubuntu 10 coś
<jakoku> ale 10.04 działa bez problemu i wcześniejsze edycje ubuntu  9.10, 9.04
<jakoku> a i debian też prawidłowo działa ( wersja stabilna)
<jakoku> działał
<BlessJah> jakoku: wcześniej był open, teraz jest libre
<jakoku> libre open jeden pies....
<BlessJah> spożytkuję to wspaniałe popołudnie sprzątając mieszkanie
<BlessJah> jakoku: niestety nie jestem ci w stanie pomóc
<BlessJah> za mało konkretów, nie mamy punktu oparcia
<jakoku>  wujek google wygooglowany
<Wizard> A patrzyłeś w logi?
<jakoku> tak, na jednej z strony był podobny temat...skończyło się wysłaniem buga
<jakoku> przy uruchamianiu systemu nie było żadnych błędów, dmesg nie pokazywał
<jakoku> błędów
<jakoku> jako historyk powiem: jest jakiś konflikt pomiędzy sterownikami karty graficznej a jądrem
<BlessJah> to usun nvidie a zostaw nouveau
<Wizard> jakoku: Bardzo prawdopodobne i BlessJah dobrze mówi.
<jakoku> kamera przy skype nie działa prawidłowo....
<BlessJah> nie ma to zadnego zwiazku z sterownikami gfx
<ChaosEngine> jakoku: a próbowałeś wyłączyć 3D w Unity/Gnome?
<jakoku> tak
<ChaosEngine> i co, lepiej było?
<jakoku> nie to samo
<jakoku> poczekam na 13.04 LTS
<BlessJah> 13.04 nie bedzie lts
<BlessJah> !lts
<lubotu3> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<BlessJah> Wizard: jak będzie z tym tłumaczeniem? (i LoCo, i wyborami, i o czym tam jeszcze była mowa)
<Wizard> jakoku: 14.04 będzie LTS.
<BlessJah> 12.04 ma wsparcie do 2017
<jakoku> a tak
<BlessJah> :D
<bastetmilo> jakie wybory?
<BlessJah> na opów
<bastetmilo> że niby ogół ma głosować kto zostanie opem?
<bastetmilo> od kiedy tu jest demokracja? ;)
<jakoku>  a co to jest demokracja?
<jakoku> jakiś rodzaj dema?
<BlessJah> możesz sprawdzić na wikipedii
<dweller> polityka alert
<bastetmilo> dweller: chyba polityka kanału
<jakoku> nie ważne kto jak głosuje, ważne kto liczy głosy
<Wizard> BlessJah: Nie mam czasu na pierdoły.
<Wizard> jakoku: Teorie spiskowe → Nonsensopedia.
<Wizard> BlessJah: W ogóle, jak każdy ktoś, kto miał tu opa, zaczynam mieć to w dupie.
<jakoku> czy ktoś ma komputer  ekranem dotykowym?
<jakoku> z
<Wizard> Ja mam.
<jakoku> oooo a jakiej firmy
<Wizard> Komputer? Asus EeePc.
<jakoku> zastanawiam się nad zakupem do pracy HP TouchSmart pytanie z tych głupich: czy to się brudzi?
<BlessJah> to daj opa
<BlessJah> tez chce miec to w dupie
<BlessJah> idz do jakiegos mediamarktu i tam zobacz
<BlessJah> czy slady paluchow ci przeszkadzaja
<jakoku> ślady paluchów, średnio korzystać będzie z 20 osób dziennie
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: miałeś opa.
<mucha090> kto z was używa windowsa
<mucha090> wiem że to kanał o ubuntu ale przychodzą czasem jakieś osoby które taki system używają
<bastetmilo> mucha090: idź na #windows
<bastetmilo> tam na bank będą ludzie, którzy używają windowsa
<mucha090> nie no ok
<mucha090> heh:P
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie miałem
<bastetmilo> miałeś. Sama Ci go dałam.
<BlessJah> nie mialem
<ntat> tu czasem pojawiają się osoby, które używają Ubuntu ale trzeba być bystrym i wypatrywać, wypatrywać:P
 * BlessJah zainstalował ubuntu
<BlessJah> znowu
<BlessJah> drugie podejście do unity i 12.04
<bastetmilo> serio? Będziesz się wypierał swojego 1 sekundowego opa?
<BlessJah> tak, będę się tego wypierał
<bastetmilo> skoro tak lubisz
<ntat> Myślałem, że bezstratnie można tylko obracać jpgi a tu widzę, że jpegtran potrafi nawet zmniejszać rozdzielczość bez straty na jakości :]
<mucha090> BlessJah: i jak wrażenia z używania ubuntu i jego unity?
<gjm> \o
<zdziebek77xd> Siema
<gjm> IKSDE
<zdziebek77xd> Jakiej komendy powinienem uzyc aby pokazało mi tylko wielkosc pliku w MB ?  'du -h | grep ?
<gjm> zdziebek77xd: Po prostu 'du -h'
<zdziebek77xd> ale potrzebuje zeby wynik  był np "12M" a nie 12M	w.txt
<Damn3d> Windows explorer, przechodzisz do pliku
<Damn3d> potem prawym i "właściwości"
<Damn3d> i tam pisze
<Damn3d> :p
<gjm> Jest napisane
<zdziebek77xd> Damn3d:  Dziekuje ...
<Damn3d> polecam sie na przyszlosc
<zdziebek77xd> Damn3d: Spoko bede wiedział kogo pytac
<Damn3d> jeszcze spowiedzi online udzielam jakby co
<zdziebek77xd> A masz prywatny kanał na ircu ?
<gjm> On ma prywatny internet
<zdziebek77xd> aaaa ;)
<Damn3d> jeden mam prywatny kanal
<Damn3d> ale to na nim sam siedze i rapuje
<Damn3d> i nikogo nie wpuszczam bo jestem undergroundowym raperem
<zdziebek77xd> do płyty "podziemie irc'a"
<Damn3d> akurat tak sie sklada ze plyta nazywa sie 'Życie obskurwiałe'
<gjm> Damn3d: Słownictwo, młody raperze
<Damn3d> racja
<Damn3d> zmienie na 'życie nie bardzo wyśmienite'
<CookieM_> Damn3d która klasa gimnazjum?
<Damn3d> jeszcze podstawówka
<CookieM_> o w m...
<CookieM_> respekt
<gjm> CookieM_: A Ty która? <:
<CookieM_> ja stary dziad, 35 lat (gjm nie banuj mnie), przepraszam jakby coś
<panz> witam
<panz> nie wiecie może jak wyłączyć zapisywania "Ostatnio otwierane pliki"?
<panz> w Unity
<ChaosEngine> wyszukaj prywatność w HUDzie
<ChaosEngine> jest w ustawieniach AFAIR
<panz> aa i dać na wszystko ta?, mam autologowanie dane na lapek, bo rodzinka korzysta i nie chce zabardzo widzieć co kto robił , i co ja robiłem ( co otwierałem ostatnio) :)
<pakos> zrob kazdeomu wlasnego usera
<pakos> kazdemu*
<bastetmilo> re
<panz> pakos, potem płączą, że lapa nie da się wyłączy ć
<panz> pakos, potem płączą, że lapa nie da się wyłączyć
<Wizard> Ja rodziców nauczyłem :)
<Wizard> Każdy ma swoje i już.
<panz> moja siora zawsze na Windzie siedziała... ale jak pał XP i  zamiast pulpitu pokazywał się BluSkrin... to musiałą wejść na Ubu( już za Unity) i spodobał się jej :)
<panz> Wizard problem jest taki że ja jestem zalogowany
<gjm> >BluSkrin
<gjm> lolco
<Matan> BlurSkin
<panz> i jak ADMIN jest zalogowany, to zwykły user bez uprawnień admina nie może wyłączyć :P temu mam autologowanie =D
<panz> Prawda że ślicznie zapisane fonetycznie?
 * Matan się zastanawia na jakiego typu studia iść, dzienne czy zaoczne
<gjm> No ci się dziwić? Jak ty po polsku nie umiesz to po angielsku będziesz umiał?
<panz> http://www.sfora.pl/Zydzi-Hebrajski-musi-byc-jezykiem-urzedowym-obok-polskiego-a45132
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cxm7777> (at www.sfora.pl)
<gjm> s/ci/co/
<panz> dobra... Blue Screen , zadowoleni?
<Damn3d> tak
<gjm> Nie
<Damn3d> niech od razu wydadzą "Mein Kampf" po hebrajsku
<Damn3d> w Polsce
<gjm> Przed przecinkiem nie stawiamy spacji
<kretu> gjm: skąd wiesz? może nowe zasady typografii obowiązują, a my nadal nieoświeceni
<Damn3d> Unia wprowadzila
<kretu> pewnie tak
<gjm> A co ja się będę...
<Matan> przecinek to ryba, trzeba mieć koncesję na wstawianie
<Damn3d> najlepsi sa ludzie ktorzy robią cudzysłów ,, o tak ,,
<gjm> Ale kwas :x
<kretu> Matan: tak jak ślimak
<kretu> a marchewka jest owocem
<Matan> a prezydent wie fszystko
<DaZ> »cudzysłów« :f
<panz> uczcie się hebrajskiego! xD
<Damn3d> ja swoje wiersze juz na hebrajski zaczalem tlumaczy
<panz> hehe :D
<panz> ale się Eckom marzy... masakra :D
<Damn3d> i swój rap
<Damn3d> rapuje po hebrajsku, na to nawet osobny kanal zalozylem
<Damn3d> oczywiscie undergroundowo wiec nikt oproczm nie tam nei siedzi
<panz> pssst. daj linka ;D
<Damn3d> do czego, do mojego rapu?
<panz> ale z 2giej strony... może z tego tytułu w końcu będzie nowoczesna armia... ile USA pcha w Izrael to miazga =D
<Damn3d> ja nie rapuje na glos bo ktos by mnie mogl uslyszec
<Damn3d> i nie bylbym undergroundowcem
<panz> no tak, nie był byś
<Matan> ktoś wie jakie tunerki DVB-T na USB/EC34 działają na ubu?
<Wizard> Komuś brakuje banana?
<mucha090> hmmm
<mucha090> mi
<mucha090> :P
<gjm> Da się załatwić
<mucha090> no tak
<mucha090> iść do sklepu
<mucha090> :P
<Wizard> Nawet nie trzeba.
<Wizard> Banany tutaj od ręki się dostaje.
<bastetmilo> za co rozdajecie banany dziś?
<dweller> charytatywnie pewnie
<dweller> jak zawsze
<dweller> :)
<kretu> Wizard: dajesz
<kretu> na hosta
<kretu> ;-]
<gjm> Na klatę
<dweller> na twarz
<panz> שהאלסמ!
<Wizard> Moja sześćdziesięcioletnia sąsiadka robi imprezy częściej niż ja.
<Wizard> :'(
<panz> * Szukam scott.rizenet.org , możecie się połączyć ?
<panz> Nieznany host. Może jest błąd w pisowni?
<Szatan> Wizard: a jak często jest pijana/na haju?
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<Voldenet> '    Wizard │ Moja sześćdziesięcioletnia sąsiadka robi imprezy częściej niż ja.'
<Voldenet> nie wiem czy to śmieszne, ale co to jest impreza?
<PlumAss> Siema ma ktos zainstalowane aircrack-ng-cuda ? działające ?
<ChaosEngine> PlumAss: a co, nie działa Ci?
<PlumAss> Bo zainstalowalem toolkit devdriver i SDK  i nie moge skoplilowac nadal aircracka
<PlumAss> http://wklej.to/LHAV8
<PlumAss> Tutaj log z compilacji ma ktos pomysł jak to ogranąc ?
<PlumAss> Hmmm ? ma ktos pomysł co zrobiłem zle ,czego mi brakuje ?
<dweller> nie kompiluj z -O3
<dweller> ah, to oni tak mejki robią
<dweller> PlumAss: to z SVN jest?
<PlumAss> dweller: tak Svn a w common.mak i Makefile nie ma nic z -03 ;x
<dweller> spróbuj jakiejś wcześniejszej rewizji albo innego kompilatora
<dweller> albo sam popraw kod :>
<PlumAss> No napewno ;)  Jak z svn pobrac starszą wersje ?
<ChaosEngine> svn help
<dweller> PlumAss: http://nightly.aircrack-ng.org/aircrack-ng/trunk/
<dweller> i szukaj sobie
<dweller> łe
<dweller> do 24 maja tylko są
<ChaosEngine> oo, ciekawe cczy dorobili się wsparcia opencl
<ChaosEngine> aż sobie pobiorę
<PlumAss> dweller: tutaj jest  tylko aircrack-ng a ja chce aircrack-ng-cuda
<dweller> ehh
<dweller> ale to jest przecież snapshot svn ;3
<Thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Thorbjorn> No Pidgin chociaż działa..
<PlumAss> Ma ktos jakis pomysł jak to mam skompilowac ?
<PlumAss> z common mak wywaliłem -03 nadal ten sam błąd
<dweller> poszukaj ppa
<ChaosEngine> PlumAss: masz ten błąd na trunk'u?
<PlumAss>  svn co http://trac.aircrack-ng.org/svn/branch/aircrack-ng-cuda aircrack-ng-cuda
<ChaosEngine> o, spróbuję to skompilować na gcc-4.5
<PlumAss> oo teraz mi sie udało zmienic tresc błędu ;)zaraz podam
<ChaosEngine> mam ten sam błąd
<PlumAss> http://wklej.org/id/784479/
<PlumAss> ChaosEngine: Ja juz mam odrobine inny po grzebaniu w common.mak
<dweller> na 4.7.1 sie buduje
<PlumAss> ja buduje na 3.6.3
<dweller> PlumAss: wywal -Werror
<dweller> ah
<dweller> to zbuduj na nowszym
<dweller> przy unused nie powinno przerywać
<PlumAss> make[1]: /bin/nvcc: Command not found
<PlumAss> Hmm nie zainstalowało kompilatora działającego na GPU tak ?
<ChaosEngine> PlumAss: o matko, skąd masz taki stary gcc?
<PlumAss> 4.6.3 sorry
<Damn3d> PlumAss, nvcc raczej na gpu nie dziala
<Damn3d> a kompiluje programy ktore beda dzialac na gpu
<Damn3d> :p
<PlumAss> Damn3d:  AAA ;)
<PlumAss> wystarczy ze sb go do kopiluje ?
<Damn3d> tak
<PlumAss> a on nie powinien sie skopilowac/zainstlowac razemm z toolkitem od nvidia ?
<Damn3d> nie wiem zalezy jaki to toolkit
<Damn3d> Pewnie razem z tym toolkitem do cuda powinien
<Damn3d> Bo osobno tego nie idzie sciagnac
<PlumAss>  cudatoolkit_4.2.9_linux_32_ubuntu11.04.run  gpucomputingsdk_4.2.9_linux.run     devdriver_4.2_linux_32_295.41.run To mam zainstalowane
<dweller> nie wiesz co to repozytorium jest? ;f
<ChaosEngine> ok, udało mi się
<ChaosEngine> misia
<PlumAss> w repo tego nie mam ;x
<ChaosEngine> wywalić ze wszsytkich makefileów -O3 i daje radę
<dweller> niech doda -fpermissive jeszcze
<PlumAss> ChaosEngine: ale ja nie mam nie wiem dlaczego Nvcc ?
<PlumAss> jak to dodac ?
<Damn3d> PlumAss pomoglbym
<Damn3d> Ale to mi zrujnuje reputacje na tym kanale
<Damn3d> PlumAss
<Damn3d> export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/cuda/bin
<Damn3d> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/local/cuda/lib
<PlumAss> <facepalm>
<Damn3d> Powinno pojsc
<PlumAss> Nadal nic ;)
<Damn3d> A masz w ogole te /usr/local/cuda/bin ?
<PlumAss> ls /usr/local/cuda/bin
<PlumAss> bin2c  cudafe  cudafe++  cuda-gdb  cuda-memcheck  cuobjdump  fatbin  fatbinary  filehash  nvcc  nvcc.profile  nvvp  ptxas
<Damn3d> no jest nvcc
<PlumAss> zw 10 min
<Damn3d> To jak nadal nic
<PlumAss> ln /usr/local/cuda/bin/nvcc /bin/n
<PlumAss> nadal wywala błąd http://wklej.org/id/784504/
<PlumAss> rm /bin/nvcc
<PlumAss> Damn3d: Masz jakis pomysł ?
<PlumAss> Zw zabije X i przeinstaluje ;)
<gjm> Zapomniałem posprzątać
<ChaosEngine> Przekliniak: no mi już też to wywal ale ja nie mam nvidi i cudy
<ChaosEngine> ,memo PlumAss no mi już też to wywal ale ja nie mam nvidi i cudy
<ChaosEngine> .memo PlumAss no mi już też to wywal ale ja nie mam nvidi i cudy
<ChaosEngine> damn
<gjm> Lol
<gjm> Coś Ci się pomyliło
<Damn3d> .memo ChaosEngine super tajna wiadomosc zordonie zglos sie
<ChaosEngine> taa, nie znam tych botów, na każðym kanale inkszy
<Damn3d> to nie boty, to zatrudnieni chinczycy
<ChaosEngine> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-05
<dj_oko> 11285 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2256.908 FPS
<dj_oko> 19241 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3848.075 FPS
<dj_oko> 15375 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3074.990 FPS
<mati75> to nie jest backmark
<dj_oko> nie rozumiem tych wyników
<dj_oko> "to tak ma być"(TM), że te wyniki co 5 sekund są tak różne?
<Wizard> dj_oko: Powinieneś się cieszyć.
<Wizard> W końcu rosną.
<dj_oko> Wizard: za 4 godziny mam egzamin z wzorców, nie umiem się niczym cieszyć ;)
<dj_oko> wszak nie da się tego nauczyć
<Wizard> Z wzorców? Projektowych?
<dj_oko> tak
<dj_oko> 25 x diagram UML
<dj_oko> mission impossible
<Wizard> Jeśli nie umiesz się nauczyć wzorców projektowych, to pomyśl może o karierze kierowcy spychacza, albo spawacza?
<Wizard> Bo programu to ty nie napiszesz ;)
<dj_oko> ośmielę się z tym nie zgodzić
<dj_oko> nie zawsze da się na chama stosować dany wzorzec
<dj_oko> tzn ja je rozumiem
<dj_oko> ale nie umiem wszystkich spamiętać :D
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<wqq> dzień dobry
<Wizard> Kurde.
<Wizard> Ten dźwięk dalej mi nie działa.
<Wizard> :S
<bastetmilo> I znów oferta pracy dla programisty PHP. Prawie codziennie teraz coś wpada.
<Wizard> Dałem chmod 777 na /dev/snd i już działa.
<Wizard> Kiedy ostatnio miałem taki problem? /o\
<Wizard> Z 10 lat temu,
<Wizard> Więcej nawet.
<qermit> Wizard: udev
<qermit> Wizard: albo grupa jakaś
<Wizard> No domyślam się.
<Wizard> Albo pulse się spierdzieliło.
<Wizard> Bo w audio był tylko użytkownik pulse.
<Wizard> Dodałem siebie, jak będzie działało, to wywalę pulse, bo mnie wkurza.
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> Ale nie chce mi się wylogowywać, żeby sprawdzać.
<buharin> hej
<buharin> mam problem maly :P
<buharin> konczy mi sie miejsce na dysku
<Wizard> Kup dysk.
<buharin> wlasnie nie o to chodzi
<buharin> :P
<buharin> bo mam jeszcze miejsce ale musialbym z windowsa skrobnac
<buharin> czy mozna jedna partycje sformatowac
<buharin> a potem podpiac do katalogu domowego czy cos
<buharin> by rozszerzyc
<Wizard> można zamontowaćw katalogu, albo zrobić unionfs.
<Wizard> Można też teraz żałować, że się nie ma LVMa.
<buharin> unionfs
<buharin> bylby ok
<Wizard> buharin: Zrób Unionfs, to kiedyś będziesz płakał jeszcze bardziej :)
<buharin> Wizard, nie chcesz mi kodu sprwadzic w javie bo cos schrzanilem i nie wiem gdzie
<Wizard> Nie mam czasu dzisiaj.
<buharin> ok
<jacekowski> buharin: w sumie da sie pomieszac
<jacekowski> buharin: ale lepiej, przerob sie na btrfs
<jacekowski> buharin: mozna bez problemu konwersje zrobic z ext2/3/4 na btrfs
<jacekowski> buharin: i potem mozesz robic co chcesz
<ftpd> jacekowski: masz 4.1?
<BlessJah> jesli partycje sosiaduja, to mozna rozszeyc, jesli nie, mozma poprzesuwac tak, zeby wolne miejsce sasiadowalo z ta ktora chcesz rozszerzyc
<BlessJah> buharin: ^
<BlessJah> spod livecd
<BlessJah> ale ja bym po prostu pousuwal, zanim cokolwiek zaczne robic
<BlessJah> i zrobil backupa waznych rzeczy
<BlessJah> a potem cos spieprzyl i zostalby tylko backup - jesli nie ma czegos w backupie, to nie bylo wazne
<BlessJah> lol, m.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18720565
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> buharin: Na dzień dobry zrób apt-get clean
<Wizard> Chociaż /home ci to nie zwolni ;]
<jacekowski> ftpd: mialem
<jacekowski> ftpd: z wifi sa problemy
<jacekowski> ftpd: nic nie pomagalo
<BlessJah> Wizard: /home/pkg /var/cache/packam/pkg none bind 0 0
<BlessJah> :]
<bastetmilo> 'Microsoft researcher'
<BlessJah> dałem 15 czy 25 gb na / i musialem wywalic cache do home
<jacekowski> btrfs ftw
<buharin> Wizard, wiesz moze jesli puszczam watek w obieg
<buharin> to ja myslalem ze tam musi byc petla while :D
<buharin> bo inaczej zrobi swoje i sie zakonczy
<Wizard> Używaj puli z java.util.concurent.
<Wizard> Nie mam czasu teraz.
<buharin> ok
<buharin> z tego co tu wywnioskowałem
<buharin> to połączenie z socketem zawsze musi być grzecznie zakończone
<jacekowski> nie musi
<jacekowski> powinno
<buharin> ale zalozmy sytuacje
<buharin> ze gosc przerwie polaczenie
<jacekowski> tzn.
<jacekowski> przestanie nadawac?
<buharin> wylaczy klienta
<jacekowski> czy zakonczy
<jacekowski> czy co
<buharin> klieknie krzyzyk
<jacekowski> milion mozliwosci
<jacekowski> a cholera wie co zrobi klient jak kliknie krzyzyc
<jacekowski> krzyzyk
<jacekowski> moze klient prawidlowo zamknac polaczenie wtedy
<jacekowski> a moze olac
<buharin> koles pisal ze przesyla sie null
<buharin> i tu sie niby zgadza
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> przesyla sie albo nic
<jacekowski> albo zakancza polaczenie
<buharin> wlasnie ja to teraz sprawdzilem
<buharin> watek wysyla wiadomosc
<buharin> potem nic przesyla
<buharin> i przeslal sie null
<jacekowski> zakonczenie watku a aplikacji to inna sprawa
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> nie wazne
<buharin> nagle przerwanie
<jacekowski> nie chce mi sie tlumaczyc
<buharin> bo mi chodzi o to by uniknac broken pipe
<buharin> bo w sumie napisalem juz serwer i klient
<buharin> ale musze przerobic to na datagramy
<buharin> a mam je juz bitami zrobione co je co
<ftpd> jacekowski: Mi pomoglo.
<buharin> a w ogole znalazlem w javie buga
<buharin> bo jak chcialem w tym samym watku uruchomic serwera i klienta
<buharin> to mi zadne dane nie docieraly
<buharin> a wlasciwie co za roznica
<bastetmilo> i jesteś pewnien że to bug?
<buharin> bastetmilo, bug bug gdybym jak projektowal jezyk to u mnie bylaby taka mozliwosc
<bastetmilo> od kiedy bugiem nazywa się "ja bym to zrobił inaczej", co? ;)
<panz> xD
<ftpd> jacekowski: http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/29/3126054/how-to-install-vanilla-stock-jelly-bean-on-gsm-galaxy-nexus-now
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d5z64gw> (at www.theverge.com)
<ftpd> jacekowski: Stąd wziąłem romy, oczywiście robiłem clockworkiem, a nie jakimś debilnym Gnex toolkit.
<ftpd> jacekowski: Generalnie, JRN84D CWM Ci trzeba. Wifi działa.
<jacekowski> ftpd: ja mialem roma z rom managera
<jacekowski> ftpd: ale dziala dziala
<jacekowski> ftpd: bo mi dzialalo
<jacekowski> ftpd: ale straty pakietow na poziomie80%
<jacekowski> a na cyanogenie 4.0.4 mam 0%
<jacekowski> i to nie byl problem wifi
<jacekowski> albo czegos
<jacekowski> bo sprawdzilem z roznymi AP i w ogole
<jacekowski> ale obadam
<jacekowski> tylko se backupa zrobie
<jacekowski> pelnego
<jacekowski> ftpd: te romy sa zrootowane i w ogole juz?
<ftpd> jacekowski: Tak.
<ftpd> jacekowski: Ja generalnie wróciłem do stocka tym: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1626895
<ftpd> jacekowski: I to tak na chama nawet - sh flash-all.sh ;-)
<ftpd> jacekowski: Tym: https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images
<ftpd> I potem z tego poprzedniego linka z theverge.com zassałem roma z JB.
<jacekowski>  JRN84D CWM
<jacekowski> a to nie jest na nexus 7?
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> Po zrobieniu stocka paczką z developers.google.com jedziesz adb push <plik zip> /mnt/sdcard, potem do bootloadera, fastboot boot /sciezka/do/clockworkmoda.img i z niego normalnie upgrade from sd card
<ftpd> tylko wipe cache teges
<jacekowski> czyli ktory flashowales rom
<jacekowski> ten z theverge czy tym z google.com?
<ftpd> Ja mialem 4.1 to ze zwalonym wifi.
<ftpd> Więc z niego wróciłem do stockowego 4.0.4 z googla
<ftpd> I z niego flashowałem z theverge.
<jacekowski> ahm
<jacekowski> no ja mam cyanogena teraz
<jacekowski> z dzialajacym wifi obecnie
<ftpd> No to se zrob stockowego, zajmie Ci to minute.
<ftpd> ;-)
<jacekowski> a da to cos?
<ftpd> Nie wiem. Ale masz pewnosc, ze nie popsuje.
<ftpd> Nie wiem, jak sie cwm-flashable JB zachowa na cyanogenie.
<jacekowski> zobaczy sie
<jacekowski> ftpd: te, ale ten rom nie jest zrootowany
<ftpd> Tak?
<jacekowski> no nie jest
<ftpd> A to nie wiem. Ja roota nie potrzebuję.
<jacekowski> superusera nie ma
<jacekowski> no do dupy z taka robota
<ftpd> A to sorry.
<jacekowski> ja potrzebuje zeby sobie przywrocic dane
<jacekowski> poczekalbym do domu jakbym wiedzial
<mucha090> jacekowski: a co tobie się stało?
<jacekowski> zainstalowalem sobie niezrootowanego 4.1
<jacekowski> ale juz naprawilem
<jacekowski> zrootowalem sobie
<mucha090> jacekowski: a po co tobie root?
<jacekowski> do backupow chocby
<mucha090> aaaa
<mucha090> chyba że
<mucha090> to faktycznie root potrzebny;)
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> titanium backup wymaga roota
<mucha090> jacekowski: a czym można zrobić backup ustawień gier?
<mucha090> np save z gry sentinel
<mucha090> czym zrobić?
<gjm> \o
<m477_> chyba na zlym kanale pytasz
<ntat> Właśnie zabieram się za wymianę pasty między procesorem a radiatorem. Już wyjąłem procek, wyczyściłem i zastanawiam się, do czego jest ta dziura w procku?:)
<jacekowski> mucha090: titanium
<jacekowski> mucha090: titanium wlasnie dlatego wymaga roota
<jacekowski> mucha090: zeby wyjsc z sandboxa
<ntat> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_4
<jacekowski> ntat: a po co ta paste wymieniasz?
<jacekowski> ntat: i czy wiesz do czego ta pasta jest
<jacekowski> ntat: i wiesz ze to nie jest procesor
<jacekowski> ntat: tylko aluminiowa czapka
<jacekowski> ntat: pod ktora jest rdzen i kolejna warstwa pasty
<m477_> ntat: zeby bryloczek zrobic
<ntat> jacekowski, a tą spod tej "czapki" też się wymienia?
<jacekowski> ntat: tak i nie
<jacekowski> ntat: ta pasta jest gowniana
<jacekowski> ntat: i jesli masz jakiekolwiek problemy z cieplem, to problemem jest ta pasta
<jacekowski> ntat: a nie pasta pomiedzy czapka a radiatorem
<ntat> jacekowski, a jak zdjąć czapkę?:)
<jacekowski> skompilikowane
<jacekowski> i uniewaznia gwarancje
<jacekowski> i mozesz procesor uwalic
<ntat> gwarancji już dawno nie ma
<ntat> A problem jest przy, gdy procesor jest obciążony, to komputer się zawiesza
<ntat> sprawdziłem już pamięć i sam procesor - nie powoduję błędów
<ntat> *powodują
<ntat> jacekowski, więc postanowiłem pastę wymienić
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> wiesz do czego jest pasta?
<ntat> do przewodzenia ciepła
<jacekowski> no wlasnie nie bardzo
<jacekowski> pasta taka przewodzi cieplo dosyc gownianie
<jacekowski> ale, lepiej niz powietrze
<jacekowski> i tej pasty powinna byc cienka warstwa, tylko zeby mikronierownosci wypelnic
<denysonique> 12.04 juz nie jest rozwijane
<denysonique> co to oznacza?
<denysonique> bedzie 12.04 mialo update'y chromium?
<ntat> W sumie nie mam nic do stracenia bo komputer i tak stoi i nie jest używany, bo cokolwiek nie zrobić, to się zawiesza.
<jacekowski> denysonique: kto napisal ze 12.04 nie jest rozwijane?
<jacekowski> 12.04 to LTS
<jacekowski> a to oznacza support do 2017
<Matan> oby w 12.04.1 poprawili te błędy z tyłka, bo się sypie częściej jak windows...
<Matan> pierwszy raz widziałem jak wywołać kernel panic zmianą slotu usb odmontowanego urządzenia
<denysonique> jacekowski: widzialem komunikat '12.04 isn't developed anymore...'
<denysonique> systemowy
<jacekowski> na pewno nie
<ntat> jacekowski, widziałem gdzieś na necie, jak się taki procesor rozbiera?
<jacekowski> no sa instrukcje
<jacekowski> nie rob tego
<ntat> jacekowski, szukam ale nic znaleźć nie mogę. Jest tylko o wymianie pasty pomiędzy prockiem a radiatorem
<jacekowski> http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cpu_mainboard/removing_your_heatspreader/1
<jacekowski> http://www.overclockers.com/the-removal-of-a-p4-integrated-heat-spreader/
<ntat> jacekowski, dzięki:)
<jacekowski> popsujesz sobie procesor
<gjm> Ostrzegałeś
<ntat> hm, będę uważał;) Ciekaw jestem jak pozbyć się starej pasty spod czapki
<jacekowski> IPA
<ntat> izopropanol?
<ntat> ;]
<ntat> jacekowski, ale on już nie montował czapki. Po prostu ją zdjął, wyczyścił z pasty wnętrze procka i zamontował bez czapki
<ntat> Tak, to nie chcę:)
<ntat> więc zostaję przy wymianie pasty między prockiem a radiatorem
<bastetmilo> re
<mucha090> czy ktoś może z was tutaj obecnych, na swoim ubuntu używa środowiska graficznego MATE?
<gjm> Cześć bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<Wizard> mucha090: Nikt. Dla konserwatystów jest xfce.
<Wizard> Od 2002 roku niemal bez zmian.
<gjm> framebuufer
<gjm> s/framebuufer/framebuffer/
<Wizard> (Nie licząc Thunara, który był zmianą na duuuuuuuży plus)
<gjm> Nie lubię Thunara, nie wiem czemu
<Wizard> :o
<Wizard> Prosty, przejrzysty, szybki, klasyczny, zgodny z freedesktop.
<gjm> Przyzwycziłem się do PCManFM
<Wizard> Chiński. Nie chcę.
<gjm> Jest SpaceFM jeszcze, ma parę ficzerów
<Wizard> Tego nie znam.
<gjm> To jakiś nowy wynalazek
<gjm> W repo Ubu pewnie nie ma
<Wizard> Thunar był takim skokiem w przód w porównaniu z xffm, że po prostu lubię go za sam fakt instnienia.
<qermit> jestem
<gjm> Tzn. pewnie nie lubię go dlatego że jest częścią XFCE
<gjm> Wizard: Wiesz ile najdłużej wytrzymałem z XFCE? 30 minut
<gjm> Po paru próbach
<Wizard> Z drugiej strony, nautilus był takim klocem w porównaniu do gmc, że do tej pory mi żal dupę ściska.
<Wizard> XFCE jest dobre.
<qermit> gjm: a co to za różnica jaki
<qermit> gjm: a co to za różnica jaki DM jest odpalony
<Wizard> qermit: Tobie starcza exploder.com, wiemy.
<qermit> i tak nic nie dorasta interfejsowi Win8
<gjm> Niby nie ma, ale jednak zawsze coś jest
<gjm> qermit: Nie ten kanał!!1one
<gjm> Ale kwadratowy taki. + Słyszeliście o Skype jako systemowej aktualizacji?
<gjm> Bieda
<Wizard> Na linuksie nie jest lepiej, pidgin pojawia się w aktualizacjach przeca.
<Wizard> BTW, mam coraz mniejszą ochotę na wyjazd do Wrocka, nie mam gdzie spać :/
<Wizard> qermit: Ty będziesz?
<gjm> Ale instalował się nawet jak go nie miałeś
<Wizard> Wy, właściwie, ze suitch.
<Wizard> LOL
<gjm> Wizard: http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/microsoft-na-sile-wciskal-skype-poprzez-aktualizacje-systemowa/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6s5ra2g> (at niebezpiecznik.pl)
<Wizard> removepkg eclipse
<Wizard> Ups.
<Wizard> Nie tu ;]
<qermit> Wizard: jedziemy
<Wizard> Gdzie śpicie?
<qermit> tylko na sobote jedziemy
<Wizard> Może byśmy się razem spiknęli?
<Wizard> Łe :/
<qermit> potem nach posen
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> A ty, gjm, będziesz?
<qermit> Wizard: aśka mówi że jest wtedy jakiś festiwal filmowy we wrocku i ceny ponoć rosną
<Wizard> W ogóle, sysek miał się ze mną okrętować i go wsysło.
<Wizard> Mam to w dupie :(
<qermit> a nie znamy nikogo z mieszkaniem we wrocku
<Wizard> Chcę się pożegnać z kanałem godnie!
<qermit> Wizard: na kolana i do berła
<Wizard> :/
<gjm> Wizard: Że co?
<qermit> Wizard: żona ci zabrania?
<Wizard> A gdzie tam.
<qermit> ciekawe kiedy nasz potomek zrobi /connect irc.freenode.net
<qermit> "potencjalny
<gjm> :D
<qermit> czas się skąpać
<gjm> Album rodzinny: To "imię dziecka" i jej/jego pierwsze Ubuntu
<Wizard> Heh.
<qermit> załatwię specjalnie kompa z Win95 albo z win3.11
<Wizard> bastetmilo: ping.
<gjm> 21:25 gjm@acer:~ $ du -h /media/Pliki/Muzyka/ | tail -n1
<gjm> 28G	/media/Pliki/Muzyka/
<gjm> A ja nie mam czego słuchać :/
<qermit> cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp0
<gjm> bash: /dev/dsp0: Brak dostępu
<gjm> A to ci
<gjm> Lepsze to:
<gjm> 21:27 gjm@acer:~ $ cat /dev/urandom | aplay
<gjm> Szzzz...
<qermit> to robiło to samo
<qermit> tylko ty jesteś zbyt młody żeby to pamiętać
<gjm> Możliwe
<DaZ> qermit taki vintage
<Wizard> gjm: Nie umiesz.
<Wizard> du -hs Muzyka
<Wizard> Ja nie wiem, taki anarchowiec, a nie zna podstawowych przełączników i kombinuje z jakimś tailem.
<gjm> Im dłuższa "komenda" tym większy lans, nie wiedziałeś?
<gjm> DaZ: komenda
<gjm> :D
<Wizard> Bateria w kocie mi siadła.
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> A żywy kot nawalił właśnie kloca po Whiskasie :/
<gjm> Ja mam dwa, prawie nie śpię przez nie
<Wizard> Czemu?
<Wizard> Takie kloce walą?
<gjm> Mnie nie pytaj, ale ten nowy co mam (niecały rok ma) jak kupę robi to się można przestraszyć
<Wizard> Jak to mawiają, firanki się od smrodu skręcają?
<gjm> Też, ale brzmi jakby coś ciężkiego upadało
<gjm> + Kosztów mi narobił
<Wizard> A co zrobił?
<gjm> Bo mi drugiego kota w oko podrapał
<Wizard> Uuu.
<Wizard> Amputowali mu?
<gjm> W niedzielę do weterynarza, zastrzyki. Coś koło 200zł daliśmy
<Wizard> Uła.
<gjm> Na szczęście nie
<Wizard> A widzi na to oko?
<gjm> W powiekę go dziabnął
<gjm> Widzi
<gjm> Już dobrze wszystko, ale dalej sie grzmocą
<Wizard> Mój jest sam.
<Wizard> I za duży już jest, żeby mu dobrać malucha.
<Wizard> Bo już z innymi, obcymi, zwierzętami się nie chce kolegować.
<Wizard> Już broni terytorium i atakuje.
<Wizard> Nawet psów się nie boi, po prostu naparza.
<Wizard> Cholera, skończyła mi się bateria w kocie :<
<gjm> Ach te koty (:
<Wizard> A mój laptop nie ma sutka, tylko ma głaskaczkę.
<Wizard> Jak mam bez trackballa pracować?
<Wizard> Na netbooku podpiętym pod 22" monitor :/
<DaZ> a nie trakpointa? >:
<Wizard> Trackballa.
<DaZ> łojej
<Wizard> No co łojej?
<Wizard> Bardzo wygodne urządzenie.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: PING!
<Wizard> Żyjesz w ogóle?
<DaZ> drogie
<gjm> Szuka zlecenia :D
<Wizard> Czas wypróbować Eclipse Juno.
<Wizard> Ciekawe czy dalej jest tak zrypany, jak 3.
<Kwa> cześć
<gjm> Witaj
<gjm> LOL
<Wizard> Cześć Kwa.
<Kwa> jest jakiś prosty programik do video na ubu?
<Kwa> żeby przyciąć początek i koniec i dźwięk podłożyć
<Kwa> :)
<Wizard> Hmm. Prosty. Nie pamiętam jak to się nazywa..
<Wizard> K...
<Wizard> No, podpowiedzcie.
<gjm> Ja tym bardziej
<qermit> a mogły się pozabijać
<gjm> qermit: Mogły, ale ja przez nie nie śpię, a wstaje o 7 do pracy
<Kwa> hm
<Wizard> Kwa: Kino, Cinelerrea (chociaż to wcale nie jest proste), Kdenlive.
<Kwa> dziękuję uprzejmie
<Wizard> Kdenlive ma pewnie KDE w zależnościach, więc może sporo miejsca na dysku żreć.
<Kwa> jak się uporam z moim videło blogiem to powiem który najlepszy
<Wizard> Wszystkie powinny być w repo.
<Wizard> Tylko najpierw obadaj na stronach czy mają na pewno to, czego potrzebujesz.
<Wizard> Ja się nie znam na tym chłamie.
<Kwa> mhm
<Wizard> Ew tu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_video_editing_software masz listę różnorakich badziewi.
<Kwa> mówiąc szczerze najbardziej by mnie ucieszyło coś o jakości movie makera
<Kwa> na ms
<Wizard> Czyli raczej mizernej :P
<Wizard> Chyba Kino powinno dać radę.
<Wizard> Tak poza tym, jak nie chcesz, żeby po tobie jeździli, to zmień użytkownika z PiS na coś neutralnego.
<Wizard> :P
<Kwa> oj tam
<Kwa> ja tylko jestem kaczką
<Wizard> A jeden z opów tutaj jest bardzo wyczulony na politykę i bardzo szybko rozdaje banany.
<Wizard> Ta, obadaj Kino, powinno wystarczyć.
<Kwa> dzięki
<Wizard> Luz.
<Kwa> to ja mykam zanim bana dostanę
<Kwa> papa
<gjm> Dobry user
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Ojczyznę kochać trzeba i szanować, nie deptać flagi i nie pluć na godło. Należy też w coś wierzyć i ufać. Ojczyznę kochać trzeba i szanować.
<BlessJah> "Należy też w coś wierzyć i ufać."
<BlessJah> Wizard,,
<panz> Cześć BlessJah
<BlessJah> hej
<BlessJah> co jest?
<panz> aktualnie Żubr
<Biszkopcik> 1st
<gjm> 1st
<Biszkopcik> ;>
<Biszkopcik> gjm jak zwykle fail
<Voldenet> lol, nie mogę odblokować normalnie w ubuntu ekranu
<Voldenet> muszę 'przełącz użytkownika' i tam wbić hasło
<Voldenet> retarded?
<Voldenet> i jak się w ubuntu wyłącza cholerne blokowanie ekranu po nieaktywności?
<Voldenet> uups, słownictwó
<Voldenet> chociaż o tej porze i tak dzieci nie ma
<Voldenet> dobra, już znalazłem
<panz> super te Unity , mam 2x Ikonke Bluetooth w pasku u góry :D
<panz> każdy ma inne funkcje... ciekawe
<Voldenet> Yeah, aktualizacje!
<Voldenet> ciekawe ile rzeczy się zepsuje podczas tego
<panz> Voldenet, jakie masz paczuszki nowe?
<Voldenet> nie wiem, ze 200 ich jest :D
<panz> fedora?
<panz> tam tyle paczek jest dziennie do aktualizacji
<panz> czy na nowo OS stawiałeś?
<panz> bo szczerze, ubunta żadko się reinstaluje +D
<panz> a teraz idę spać :D
<panz> papa
<Voldenet> ubuntu
<Voldenet> mfw: zrestartuj kompa, żeby zaktualizować
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-06
<quidnunc> Anyone here speak a little bit of english?
<quidnunc> Can you tell me if this was written by a native Polish speaker?
<quidnunc> http://pastebin.com/aKGqzfks
<Voldenet> i can't speak english, sorry
<Voldenet> and i'm afk
<Voldenet> Member of the flight controlers training team for Gulfstream G650 project, contract worth 100 million dolars.
<Voldenet> something like this
<Voldenet> it's such an effort to read this, even in polish
<Voldenet> This jet, worth $60*10^6 dollars is first Gulfstream plane, where fly-by wire system is implemented and it is expected to be usable in 2012.
<DaZ> donno, jak dla mnie to on sie tylko pyta czy nasi tam byli <:
<Voldenet> so, you've just taken 30 secs of my brain time, pay 10000$
<Voldenet> No, this is not written by native speaker.
<Voldenet> DaZ: nie
<DaZ> $10000
<Voldenet> on chciał tłumaczenie
<Voldenet> DaZ: pardon
<wqq> this is written by native translator
<Voldenet> native translator, dohohoho
<DaZ> poza tym, ze wyrwane z kontekstu i brzmi troche gimnazjalnie, to dla mnie ok <:
<Voldenet> it may be written by polish speaker if said speaker is retarded
<Voldenet> or just a kid
<DaZ> albo pisze do spidersweba :f
<Voldenet> ;D
<Skrzyp> :D
<Skrzyp> Jestę za
<DaZ> taka prawda, wiekszość tekstu piszą retardy, i to widać jak nie ma dtpu
<DaZ> czy tam korekty
<DaZ> :f
<Voldenet> korekty?!
<DaZ> tłumaczenia na polski <:
<Voldenet> chociaż w sumie brzmi jak ustawy
<BlessJah> quidnunc: nope, it's not native speaker work
<Voldenet> albo jakieś rządowe pisma
<BlessJah> quidnunc: altough, guy knows polish very well
<quidnunc> BlessJah: Strange sentence structure?
<BlessJah> yep
<DaZ> do pieca z wami, ja tez tak czasem pisze
<DaZ> ;_;
<Voldenet> quidnunc: well, it may be written by native speaker
<BlessJah> retarded native speaker
<Voldenet> Yes.
<quidnunc> Voldenet: It's a translation from English. I want to know if the translator knows polish
<Voldenet> Yes, he does.
<Voldenet> Translation is correct.
<DaZ> a, tego nie wiesz
<DaZ> nie masz oryginału <:
<quidnunc> Voldenet: Thank you for your help
<BlessJah> definitely he does
<Voldenet> ^ oh, u
<quidnunc> (and everyone else)
<DaZ> yw.
<BlessJah> it's not gootle translate or something
<Voldenet> Yeah, definitely.
<BlessJah> but that grammar sucks a little
<shpaq> mornin'
<mucha090> mornin srornin!
<mucha090> dzień dobry k**wa!!
<mucha090> :P
<ryrych> cześć, szybkie pytanie: czy mogę korzystać z rutera netii spot do interentu radiowego? dioda świeci cały czas na czerwono, więc może wykrywa, że nie ma kabla adsl?
<bastetmilo> Nie ma Wizarda?
<Skrzyp> Wyczaruj
<bastetmilo> coś chciał wczoraj
<mucha090> bastetmilo: chyba chciał ping
<mucha090> 21:45 < Wizard> bastetmilo: PING!
<mucha090> 21:45 < Wizard> Żyjesz w ogóle?
<Skrzyp> Nie, nie żyje, a to jest jej bot, który ma załatwiać za nią sprawy po śmierci
<Skrzyp> ;x
<bastetmilo> mucha090: jeszcze potrafię czytać.
<mucha090> bastetmilo: ok
<mucha090> rozumiem
<Skrzyp> Na basha to dać :D
<denysonique> Jak ustawić Gdebi jako handler apt://foohax zamiast Ubuntu Software Center?
<denysonique> USC jest wolne...
<denysonique> dlugo sie uruchamia
<panz> kur... bana dostałem
<panz> co za pech ;F
<ftpd> Ty to na życie powinieneś mieć bana.
<panz> oj ty, głupie koreańce dali banana z Diablo 3 :(
<panz> na *
<panz> za granie przez WINE... :F
<ChaosEngine> złóż ticketa to supportu
<ChaosEngine> niech oddają kasę
<panz> złożyłem, i jeszcze dołączyłem do tematu na forum blizza, że banują WINE. Tak samo kiedyś było z WOWem
<ChaosEngine> nom
<panz> też zbanowali wszystkich grających na WINE
<panz> po 2 dniach odblokowali , przeprosili i zadość uczynili.
<panz> jeden gość mówi że, na tickecie odpisali mu, że nie oddadzą kasy., a powód było czitowanie, antyczit wykrył WINE jako coś złego... i awantura teraz jest..
<panz> Jeden gościu napisał że Linux jest 2gim najpopularniejszym systeme operacyjnym na świecie, a niema wersji na Lina, a MAC OS X jest dopiero 3ci i jakoś ma swoją wersję.
<ftpd> Niepotrzebnie Ci zdjąłem tego ignora. Nadal piszesz jak skończony kretyn.
<panz> Zobaczymy co będzie za 3-4 dni
<panz> ftpd, co ci się nie podoba?.
<panz> Wypluj co ci siedzi na sercu.
<panz> czy wątrobie...
<ftpd> panz: Nie mam ochoty rozmawiać z dysortograficznym, dysmózgowym debilem. Umrzyj zatem. Albo chociaż milcz, jak do mnie mówisz.
<panz> Wybacz, czy ja cię obraziłem w jakimś miejscu?. Masz jakieś dowody na swe zarzuty?.
<panz> Ja grzecznie tutaj siedzę, piszę, a Ty tak brzydko się wyrażasz. Pamiętaj że jako OP powinieneś świecić przykładem, a zachowujesz się jak wyborca PO - plujesz jadem bez zastanowienia.
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/v/Poole/DSC_0242.jpg.html
<jacekowski> fotki sobie porobilem w srode
<buharin> hej, jest ktos tutaj?
<bastetmilo> nie
<bastetmilo> nie ma nas tutaj
<buharin> xd
<panz> pochowaliśmy się
<gjm> \o
<ntat> Cześć
<ntat> jacekowski, jesteś?
<jacekowski> jestem
<panz> cieszymy się
<ntat> jacekowski, wymieniłem pastę między prockiem a radiatorem. Ale widzę, że problem nadal jest z przegrzewaniem procka przy maksymalnym obciążeniu.
<ntat> temperatura po jakimś czasie wskakuje powyżej 70 st. C
<ntat> a od tej pory komputer się zawiesza
<ntat> Wiatrak chodzi na sto procent czyli ok. 4000 obrotów na minutę
<ntat> Przy ok 70 st. C radiator jest dosyć ciepły aczkolwiek wydaje mi się, że przy takiej temperaturze powinien już mocno parzyć
<m477_> napewno sie nie zawiesza przez to ze masz temp. 70 stopni na procesorze
<ntat> przy małym korzystaniu z komputera - strona, radio internetowe i xchat, teemp. to ok 42 - 47 stopni
<m477_> to nie jest temperatura radiatora ...
<ntat> wiem, że to temp. procesora
<m477_> jest duzo czynnikow dlaczego moze sie grzac
<ntat> ciekawe gdzie jest termometr w procku?
<m477_> jest dioda poprzewodnikowa
<ntat> Fakt jest taki, że komp wiesza się powyżej tej temperatury a przy niższych nie
<m477_> kondensatory przy gniezdzie cale?
<ntat> Kondensatory na całej płycie są ok. Nie ma żadnych wybrzuszeń
<m477_> a w jakim sensie sie wiesza, zawiesza czy klatkuje?
<ntat> Zwicha jest taka, że działa tylko reset. Klawiatura nie reaguje, mysz też, tylko sie świeci
<ntat> Nawet nie pojawia się bluescreen
<m477_> a pasty nie kladziesz w taki sposob? http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k151/cburn25/42prosessor1.jpg
<ntat> wszstko tak jak widać na ekranie "zamarza"
<ntat> m477_, haha
<ntat> no nie
<ntat> O tym nie pomyślałem, że tak też można:P
<m477_> to dziwna sprawa bo na dworze jest ponad 30 stopnii :)
<m477_> to jest p4?
<ntat> tak
<m477_> a temperatura na graficie?
<m477_> i w ogole jak go stresujesz
<ntat> już rok temu zaczął się tak zachowywać, z czasem zdarzało się to częściej a potem juz w ogóle nie można go obciążać 100% bo 2 - 3 minuty i zwicha
<ntat> m477_, BOINC`em go stresuje a grafika nie ma wpływu, z resztą są tam dwie - jedna zintegrowana
<m477_> lol
<ntat> Już wyciągałem co tylko można z niego wyjąc
<ntat> bez dysku odpalałem
<ntat> na Linuksie/Windowsie - to samo
<m477_> a kreciles go?
<m477_> procesor
<ntat> nie ruszałem
<m477_> to sprobuj przekrecic go w dol
<ntat> Ehm, ale to pewnie temp spadnie
<ntat> to tak samo, jakby mi się udało go bardziej schłodzić
<m477_> no to chyba o to chodzi
<ntat> Może wiatrak > 4000 RPM
<ntat> Bo terazm mam maks. 4000
<m477_> bardziej prawdopodobne ze paste zle nalozyles
<m477_> a na jakiej temperaturze sie zawiesza dokladnie?
<ntat> Wydaje mi się, że albo wydajniejszy wiatrak albo czeka mnie rozbiórka procka, jak jacekowski mówił
<m477_> jak rozbiorka
<mink> Chlopaki, wiecie moze jak usunac ta ikonke z dolnego paska w ubuntu 12.04 na gnome? Ta ikonka na screenie ->>  http://oi49.tinypic.com/552ybk.jpg
<ntat> m477_, różnie bywa, nie robiłem takich testów dokładnie, zauważyłem tylko że powyżej 70 st. było jak się zawiesił
<mink> W domu jeszcze to jakos przezylem, ale w pracy to juz za wiele :(
<m477_> powyzej 70 to znaczy ze moglo byc i 120
<ntat> m477_, nie 70 kilka
<ntat> m477_, a co do pasty to raczej jestem pewny, że dobrze nałożyłem
<m477_> a jaka pasta
<ntat> Jakaś "revoltec"
<m477_> ale pytam o kolor
<ntat> srebrna
<ntat> Wyglądała tak samo, jaka była oryginalnie posmarowana
<m477_> a tez srebna byla?
<ntat> tak
<mink> Albo jakikolwiek inny sposob jak zrestartowac czesc gnoma do defaultowych ustawien, a nie calego gnome? (:
<m477_> mink: sprecyzuj lepiej pytanie
<mink> m477_, w skrocie potrzebuje usunac ikonke (globus / hiperlacze) z dolnego paska. Tu jest screen ->   http://oi49.tinypic.com/552ybk.jpg          Ubuntu 12.04 na gnome
<m477_> ntat: jabym na Twoim miescu umyl kompa w szczegolnosci proca i gniazdo i wtedy zobaczyl
<m477_> mink: a jak klikniesz prawym to nie ma usun cyz cos takiego?
<mink> nie :)
<mink> Jest Launch/Properties
<m477_> a w nich nie ma usun?
<ntat> m477_, komp już wyczyszczony, radiator wymyty procek też wyczyszczony do blachy:)
<mink> m477_, Nie ma. W domu mam identyczny problem, ale przynajmniej ikonka przylega do prawej strony. A tutaj ma zaraz obok otwartych programow
<mink> I co chwile klikam przez przypadek
<m477_> mink: nie znam sie na tyle aby Ci pomoc, ale zawsze mozesz przeinstalowac gnome-panel, albo poszukacji gdzie sa opcje
<mink> m477_, NIe ma opcji ktore to usuwaja, a gnome-panel konfigurowalem pol dnia i mi teraz zal restartować :(
<mink> Dzieki za pomoc :)
<m477_> w jaki sposob to konfigurowales
<m477_> ogolnie powiem Ci tyle ze ten gnome-panel w 12.04 jest ch***wy
<m477_> ntat: przeloz procesor w takim razie
<mink> m477_, Te ikonki robia sie przez calkowity przypadek.
<mink> Jakby kto kiedys pytal to mozna je usunac tam ->      .config/gnome-panel/launchers
<jacekowski> ntat: p4 sie grzeja
<jacekowski> m477_: moze, bo wysoka temperatura w desktopach moze oznaczac ze slabo przewodzi cieplo i miejscami moze byc jeszcze cieplej
<jacekowski> ntat: a jak paste polozyles?
<jacekowski> ntat: wiesz ze to ma byc cienka warstwa
<jacekowski> ntat: jak najciensza
<m477_> jacekowski: co moze?
<jacekowski> ntat: i jaka masz temperature powietrza
<jacekowski> m477_: moze sie zawieszac
<jacekowski> m477_: bo jesli masz w desktopie temperature 70C
<jacekowski> m477_: bez obciazenia to masz problem
<m477_> on pisal ze z obciazeniem ma tyle
<jacekowski> bo oznacza to ze cos ciepla nie odprowadza jak powinno
<m477_> no
<jacekowski> a czujnik mierzy temperature w dosyc zimnym miejscu rdzenia
<jacekowski> wiec 70C na czujniku moze oznaczac ze niektore miejsca moga miec i 50C wiecej
<m477_> a co kazdy proces ma w tym samym miejscu sensor?
<jacekowski> nie
<m477_> to czemu tak piszesz
<jacekowski> bo sa robione bardzo podobnie
<m477_> tzn z tego tak wynika, z grubsza
<jacekowski> a p4 mialy wlasnie w dosyc zimnym miejscu
<m477_> no to ewidentnie jest cos zwalone z odprowadzaniem ciepla
<m477_> zreszta proc moze niezdazyc sie tez nagrzac zanim sie zawiesi i dlatego 70 pokazuje
<m477_> jak to 2-3 minuty z tego co pisal
<jacekowski> to ladnie widac na kilkurdzeniowych procesorach
<m477_> tzn co
<jacekowski> gdzie pomimo tego ze caly rdzen to kilka cm^2
<jacekowski> tzn. fizycznie kawalek krzemu
<jacekowski> to jak masz obciazany jeden rdzen a drugi sie nudzi
<jacekowski> to masz 20-30C roznicy
<m477_> a rdzenie fizycznie nie sa obok siebie?
<jacekowski> sa
<jacekowski> ale kazdy ma czujnik osobno
<ntat> jacekowski, pastę smarowałem tak, że co przygniecenie radiatorem sprawdzałem, gdzie się kończy. Starałem się dawać mniej a potem dokładać, jak nie dochodziła do krańców procka
<m477_> no domyslam sie ;]
<ntat> raczej za dużo jej nie dałem
<jacekowski> i poimo tego ze sa na jednym kawalku krzemu
<jacekowski> ktory ma 2-3cm^2
<jacekowski> mozesz miec 20-30C roznicy w temperaturze
<jacekowski> ntat: zle
<jacekowski> ntat: paste sam rozprowadzasz
<jacekowski> ntat: jakims rownym plasikiem albo tekturka
<jacekowski> ntat: cienka warstwa na calej powierzchni
<ntat> jacekowski, rozprowadziłem płaskim radiatorem i tam nim trochę poobracałem, żeby ładnie się rozwszła:)
<ntat> *rozeszła
<ntat> Podobna ilość do ilości jaka była na początku
<jacekowski> ntat: CIENKA WARSTWA
<jacekowski> im ciensza tym lepsza
<jacekowski> pasta nie przewodzi ciepla
<jacekowski> pasta jest tylko do zapychania dziur
<m477_> czytaj, zwieksza powierzchnie styczna
<ntat> jacekowski, musiała być cienka, bo na końcu przygniotłem ten radiator do procka na takie zapinki metalowe - sprężynujące, które ciężko się zapina. Więc, jakakolwiek nadwyżka pasty wypłynęła by bokami
<ntat> ale nic się nie pokazało
<jacekowski> niekoniecznie
<jacekowski> poza tym, w sumie 70C dla p4 to nie taka zla temperature
<jacekowski> temperatura*
<ntat> jacekowski, czytałem, że niby zła 38 - 60 to optymalna
<m477_> dzialac powinien i tak
<jacekowski> ntat: p4 zaczyna throttling przy 100C
<ntat> nie wiem, wiem tylko, że te zwichy są gdy temperatura podskakuje do powyżej 70
<jacekowski> ntat: poza tym, jak masz temperature powietrza rzedu 30C
<jacekowski> ntat: to temperatura procesora bedzie wyzsza
<ntat> taka może być
<jacekowski> niz jak masz zime i 20C
<ntat> jacekowski, ale to też nie w tym problem, bo w zimie jest tak samo
<ntat> tzn. też się wiesza
<ntat> przez te zwichy mam dysk "podziurowany" na sito
<ntat> musiałem szukać miejsca na partycje, bo w kilku miejscach mam badsektory od tego, jak się komp wieszał podczas np. zapisu danych na dysk
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> badsectory sie do tego na pewno nie robia
<jacekowski> problem jest gdzies indziej
<jacekowski> to moze byc dysk ktory powoduje zwiechy
<jacekowski> bo system probuje odczytac dane
<jacekowski> i tak wisi kilka sekund/minut
<ntat> jacekowski, sprawdzałęm też bez dysku albo z innym dyskiem - to samo
<ntat> na Linuksie i Windowsie
<jacekowski> czy lampki na klawiaturze mrugaja?
<ntat> No na Windowsie to tylko z dyskiem
<jacekowski> jak sie zawiesi na linuxie
<ntat> jacekowski, nie, nic się nie zmienia, więc póki nie dotknę myszki, żeby sprawdzić czy kursor się przesunie, to nawet nie wiem czy zwisł
<BlessJah> jesli mrugaja *locki na klawiaturze to wywalil kernel panic
<BlessJah> taki linuksowy bsod
<jacekowski> ntat: czyli mysz pada tez
<jacekowski> dziwne
<ntat> jacekowski, podczas uruchamiania jakichś programów a nieraz podczas przesuwania okien po pulpicie, bo chyba obliczenia graficzne przejmował procek - nie miałem sterowników zainstalowanych do karty
<BlessJah> ram sprawdzany? jest cos w logach o przegrzewaniu? jakis livecd i spod tego sprobowac, bez udzialu dysku czy zwisy beda?
<ntat> BlessJah, ram sprawdzałem chyba z dwie godziny tym programem, co jest na większości płyt z linuksami memtest+ czy jakoś tak
<ntat> RAM jest ok
<ntat> Bez dysku sprawdzałem - są zwisy
<BlessJah> rzucam tylko pomysly, nie mam czasu na zaglebienie sie w backloga
<ntat> wyjmowałem już kartę graficzną i tylko na tej zintegrowanej pracowałem - to samo
<BlessJah> mobo?
<ntat> BlessJah, pytasz o płytę główną?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> lol, firefox jest zajebisty
<ntat> fizycznie wygląda ok, kondensatory wyglądają w porządku a reszty nie sprawdzałem
<BlessJah> Ctrl+T i zgadnijcie co jest jedna z najczesciej przeze mnie przegladanych stron?
<jacekowski> porntube.com
<BlessJah> mimo ze to miniaturka, moge dosyc latwo odczytac swoj stan konta
<jacekowski> -0?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: -1 (unlimited)
<uh> cz
<Voldenet> hello
<plumass> Siemaaa wszystkim
<Voldenet> Siema
<Voldenet> aa
<plumass> wie ktos jak zaradzic na /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGLU
<plumass> sorka mam zalaną klawiaturę i czasamis ie scina
<plumass> chodzi tutaj o Biblioteki Glut ?
<Voldenet> pewnie musisz je sobie skopiować do folderu z libami i odpalić ldconfig
<Voldenet> ale ekspertem nie jestem
<plumass> Mam wszysko z "Cudalibs~" skompilowane i ldconfig poszedł
<Voldenet> cudalibs zawierają glut?
<Voldenet> a nie przypadkiem libglut-dev
<Voldenet> czy tam freeglut-dev
<plumass> freeglut3-dev jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<Voldenet> skoro masz freeglut3-dev
<Voldenet> to powinno zadziałać g++ -lglut
<plumass> http://wklej.to/uzt3w
<plumass> Voldenet: no błąd sie zmienił odrobinke :)
<Voldenet> ale libglu to nie libglut
<Voldenet> libglu1-mesa-dev - Mesa OpenGL utility library -- development files
<plumass> libglu1-mesa-dev jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<plumass> libglu1-mesa-dev zaznaczony jako zainstalowany ręcznie.
<Voldenet> to dorzuć
<Voldenet> -lGLU
<Voldenet> albo -lglu
<Voldenet> chociaż glu było dużymi
<Voldenet> chyba
<plumass> ale gdzie mam dorzucic ?
<Voldenet> do g++
<Voldenet> ofc
<Voldenet> czy tam gcc
<Voldenet> czymkolwiek to kompilujesz
<plumass> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lglu
<Voldenet> no to -lGLU
<plumass> http://wklej.to/AGUpy
<plumass> hmm :>?
<plumass> ja juz nie ma zadnych pomysłow jak to ogranąc
<Voldenet> jak wygląda ta twoja linia
<Voldenet> czy tam makefile
<Damn3d> wyglada jak uszkodzony plik crt1.o
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> wygląda jak brak maina
<Voldenet> (.text+0x18): undefined reference to `main'
<Damn3d> fakt
<Damn3d> ja mowilem o /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/crt1.o(.debug_info): relocation 21 has invalid symbol index 13
<plumass> http://wklej.to/FeVng
<Voldenet> hm, hm, masz binutils najnowsze?
<Voldenet> apt-get install binutils-gold
<plumass> WGL.nie miałem , instaluje sie
<plumass> leci kompilacja ....
<plumass> ze o tym nie pomyslałem ;x
<Voldenet> jakieś narzędzia do wprowadzania japońskiego tekstu na ubuntu?
<plumass> cos niezrozumiałego napisałem ?
<Voldenet> ?
<Voldenet> nnie
<Voldenet> to ja pytam, czy są jakieś sensowne
<Voldenet> szukam czegoś jak google ime albo windows ime
<Voldenet> dobra, najpierw japoński w centrum sterowania, ciekawe co z tego wyjdzie :P
<plumass> znajoma na lubuntu ma zmieniona czciąke w panelu + naklejki jakies na klawiaturze
<plumass> Ile czasu moze sie to kompilowac ? ?? ?
<ChaosEngine> oo, jak ktoś ładnie sobie spsuł gcc
<ChaosEngine> ;-P
<plumass> ok kompilacja sie udała
<plumass> ale nadal nie mam NVCC !
<ChaosEngine> plumass: dalej walczysz z aircrack-ng-cuda?
<ChaosEngine> plumass: wie ktos jak zaradzic na /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGLU
<ChaosEngine> masz zainstalowane lib-glu?
<ChaosEngine> cuda-toolkit masz?
<plumass> juz to juz zrobiłem
<Voldenet> już nie trzeba
<plumass> i działa ;)
<plumass> dzieki Voldenet
<ChaosEngine> ok, nadrabiam zaległości
<Voldenet> nawet fajnie ten japoński działa
<plumass> ale nvcc nie działa ! ;(
<Voldenet> 支援に感謝
<Voldenet> w sumie jedyny problem to to, że z ósemką i tak się średnio pisze po japońsku, ale tego nie przeskoczę
<plumass> "Wsparcie ni podziękować
<Damn3d> plumass
<plumass> translate by google
<Damn3d> daj log
<plumass> z czego ?
<Damn3d> jeszcze raz
<Damn3d> jak nvcc nie dziala
<Damn3d> bo ostatnio chyba mialem jakies super rozwiazanie tego problemu
<Damn3d> ale poszedles
<plumass> http://wklej.to/025Iz
<plumass> hmm
<Voldenet> plumass: tłumacz google :D
<Damn3d> tam nic nie ma o nvcc
<Damn3d> skompilowalo sie
<plumass> ale nie ma  ;x
<Voldenet> ty, ale u mnie dobrze tłumaczy gtranslate to
<plumass> nvcc i nieznana komenda
<Voldenet> i w sumie 100% celnie
<plumass> Voldenet:  hahhaha ja mam gorsze google :D
<Damn3d> plumass daj /usr/local/cuda/bin/nvcc
<plumass> nvcc
<plumass> o teraz działa ale nie ma go w /usr/bin
<Damn3d> bo on tam nie ma byc
<Damn3d> musisz go chyba sobie do PATH dodac
<plumass> ok w bash.rc ?
<Damn3d> ta
<Damn3d> http://www.cs.colostate.edu/~info/cuda-faq.html
<plumass> hmm sam mam je sb wykminic czy znajde gdzies ?
<Damn3d> w tym linku masz
<plumass> hmm ale ja nie mam bash.rc ?
<plumass> locate nie znajduje ani bash rc ani cshrc
<plumass> wklepałem je prostwo w basha
<plumass> http://wklej.to/MfqyE hmm
<Damn3d> usun -Werror=strict-aliasing
<Damn3d> z makefile
<Damn3d> tj
<Damn3d> -Wall
<Damn3d> nie
<Damn3d> -Werror
<Damn3d> sorry :p
<plumass> wywaliło mnie
<plumass> aa ofset bits powinno byc 32 czy 64 przy I386 ?
<Damn3d> zalezy czym jest D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS
<Damn3d> to robi #define
<Damn3d> co to oznacza to kwestia kodu
<Damn3d> ale pewnie nie ma zadnego zwiazku z architekturą
<Damn3d> plumass, wywal -Werror
<Damn3d> z Makefile
<Damn3d> i tyle
<plumass> ZORBIŁEM TO  ;)
<plumass> sorka za capslock
<Damn3d> I poszlo ?
<plumass> niet ;x
<Damn3d> to wklej error
<plumass> juz dam log
<plumass> weror czy error ?
<Damn3d> tj chodzilo mi w sensie wklej blad, wklej log
<Damn3d> :p
<plumass> http://wklej.to/lSZDo
<plumass> hmm :>?
<plumass> libopenssl-deb
<plumass> dev *
<Damn3d> sec
<Damn3d> plumass tak
<plumass> make[1]: /bin/nvcc: Polecenie nie znalezione
<plumass>  kurwa no ;x
<plumass> sorka ....
<panz> plumass, spoko, kurva po włosku zakręty, np. grande kurva - dużo zakrętów
<Voldenet> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/11/Z%C3%A1lu%C5%BEice_-_kurva_grande.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7no339p> (at upload.wikimedia.org)
<plumass> po hiszpansku grande to ogromny nie duzo :P
<Voldenet> po włosku też
<Voldenet> poza tym, curva
<Voldenet> nie kurva
<plumass> ok ok :D
<plumass> jak ogranąc to nvcc ?
<Damn3d> wywal /bin/nvcc z makefile
<Damn3d> i daj /usr/local/cuda/bin/nvcc
<Damn3d> :d
<plumass> ani w makefile ani w common nie mam nic o lokalizacji pliku poszuakm w includowanych plikach
<plumass> hmm nie ma nic ;x
<Voldenet> panowie specjaliści od ubuntu, czemu jest tak, że jak zablokuję ekran, to nie mogę użyć odblokowywania normalnie
<Voldenet> tylko musze 'przełącz użytkownika' i tam się zalogować ponownie
<plumass> Voldenet: prawie jak vista
<Voldenet> no
<plumass> ma ktos pomysł jak mi pomysł ?
<Voldenet> pomysł jak Ci pomysł...?
<Voldenet> nope
<Voldenet> Obejrzyj sobie porno z ninja: http://i.imgur.com/Zj9BG.jpg
<plumass> hahhahahha jprd musze zajaracc :D
<plumass> bo nie myslee hahah pomysl jak mi pomoc :d
<Voldenet> a ja utrzymuję pytanie, co odpowiada za odblokowywanie ekranu?
<Voldenet> bo może coś z uprawnieniami mam, bo to w końcu po nfs idzie
<plumass> Damn3d:  hmm tez nie masz pomysłu ?
<plumass> ale wpisując nvcc działa ;x
<ChaosEngine> plumass: coś dla Ciebie -> http://funoverip.net/2012/07/psk-crack-ike-scan-gpu-add-on/
<plumass> ChaosEngine:  ale jak tutaj mam wrzuic plik z handshake'em
<plumass> hmm ?
<ChaosEngine> plumass: nie wiem ale możesz na tym sprawdzić czy nvcc kompiluje
<ChaosEngine> ale jest tam jak widzę jakiś przykłądowy psk
<ChaosEngine> *przykładowy
<plumass> odpaliłem pyrita i benchmark poszedł
<plumass> ;)
<ChaosEngine> to też może być fajne: http://hashcat.net/oclhashcat-plus/
<ChaosEngine> ja to zaraz obadam bo wspiera opencl (niestety ati)
<plumass> pyrit mi tez odmawia wspołpracy przy ładowaniu słownika ;x
<panz> czemu po wydaniu nvidia-xconfig
<panz> mam
<panz> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<panz>                   Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line.
<panz> sorki za wklejanie
<panz> ale mam okienko 600x800
<Damn3d> tam pisze czemu
<Damn3d> bo w xorg.conf w Default Device nie okresliles "Driver"
<Voldenet> o, xorg
<panz> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<Voldenet> znowu problem z xorgią, niesłychane
<Damn3d> z sudo odpalasz?
<ftpd> 12:58:55 |        panz   | Ja grzecznie tutaj siedzę, piszę, a Ty tak brzydko się wyrażasz. Pamiętaj że jako OP powinieneś świecić przykładem, a zachowujesz się jak wyborca PO  - plujesz jadem bez zastanowienia.
<Voldenet> chmod -R 777 /etc/X11
<ftpd> No no, za opa mnie mają.
<Voldenet> ftpd: władczo się zachowujesz
<Voldenet> jak nic
<Voldenet> jak król, albo nawet prezydent
<Damn3d> powiem wiecej
<ftpd> No ale przecież prezydent nie żyje :(
<Damn3d> nie zachowujesz sie jak prawdziwy polak katolik powinien
<panz> ftpd, nie jesteś OPem?
<ftpd> panz: /msg chanserv help
<panz> To z kimś musiałem cię pomylić. Ktoś kto też taką - krótką nazwę.
<ftpd> Damn3d: Ej ej. Żarty żartami, ale od katolików mnie nie wyzywaj.
<CookieM> katolik to brzmi dumnie, tylko w Polsce wszystko takie skarlałe
<ftpd> Ja mam awersję do religii.
<ftpd> Dowolnej.
<panz> Odpaliłem sobie Heroes  of Newerth i nagle obraz do 600x800 się zmniejszył, a gra nie odpalił - chciałem w NV X Sever Setting zmieniać ją spowrotem, ale się już nie dało :P bo się nie odpada, to z konsoli chciałem odpalić.
<panz> oczywiście zmienić rozdzielczość.
<panz> $ sudo nvidia-settings
<panz> sudo: nvidia-settings: nie znaleziono polecenia
<panz> a w synaptic jest...
 * dj_oko zdał wzorce projektowe
<Voldenet> jesteśmy z ciebie dumni
<Voldenet> teraz możesz rysować śmieszne diagramy
<dj_oko> fajnie, co?
<Voldenet> no ba
<Voldenet> zazdroszczę
<dj_oko> wymagane implementacje napisałem w Javie i VB.Net, prowadzący chyba uznaje mnie od dziś za trolla :D
<Voldenet> ( ¬‿¬)
<Voldenet> trzeba było napisać w perlu
<Voldenet> MAXIMUM
<Voldenet> jedna linijka
<plumass> Voldenet: jak sprawdzic ile linujek ma plik ?
<Voldenet> wc -l
<plumass> to wyliczyłem ze do bazy bd mi dodawał 2 gb słownik przez 8 min
<panz> sh: 0: Can't open nvidia-settings, jak do cholery odpalić nv-sett ;/, aktywatorem sie nie da, z konsoli w /usr/bin też nie...
<Damn3d> z siebie musisz
<Damn3d> tj tak prosto z serca
<panz> nagle przestało działać, bo się pop...ło
<panz> coś... a nic nie robiłem kur... =D
<panz> aa wiem! zrobie jeden trick, może cosik da
<Damn3d> zaklaskasz trzy razy i pomrugasz swiatlem?
<Damn3d> :p
<panz> nie... skasuje nvidia-x-swat
<panz> z repo
<panz> z 312.x cofne do 285 ;]
<panz> chociaż ciekawe, bo 312 działało dobrze, przed chwilą coś się pochrzaniło
<plumass> tego pyrita mozna w dpe sb wsadzic ....................... wolniejszy niz zwykły aircrack
<panz> słyszał kto o Oracle Linux?!
<ftpd> Ja.
<ftpd> A co z nim/
<panz> a nic, na testach na takiej stronce kładzie ScientificLinux i CentOs'a
<panz> bo chce jakiś Red Hatowy OS wytestować i padło na ScientificLinux :D
<ftpd> Po co używać redhatowych dystrybucji?
<ftpd> Tam jest yum i RPM-y :(
<plumass> no kurfa mac udało mi sie i kompiluje sie przez NVCCC !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn3d
<szkodnik_> hello
<ChaosEngine> plumass: co zmaściłeś?
<ChaosEngine> ja sie bawię tym hashcatem
<plumass> nic nie popsułem nagrzebałem w common mak
<plumass> dodałem trohe PARHów
<panz> ftpd, są :), RPM zły?, yum zły?
<ftpd> No oczywiscie, że tak.
<plumass> aircrack-ng: error while loading shared libraries: libcudart.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<panz> a to ciekawe =D
<ftpd> Jak sie nie ma deep dependów, to jak żyć?
<panz> ftpd, możesz rozwinąć swą teorie?
<plumass> znajdzie ktos mi biblioteke libcudart.so.4 ?
<plumass> ok znalazłem rpm'a
<ftpd> panz: Nie masz rączek? http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/634/what-are-the-pros-cons-of-deb-vs-rpm
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cgdg5fh> (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<panz> plumass, RPM szuka się na RPMfobia czy coś takiego
<plumass> wystarczy ze znalazłem i juz sie z nim bawie :)
<panz> yhy
<panz> zamianiłem 5.1 creativy wysokotonowe, na Modecom 5.1 na pełnozakresówki i czuje ten power z głośnikach :D
<panz> z głośników*
<ftpd> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/tomick/Dlaczego-Ubuntu-ma-szanse-na-sukces-komercyjny,18718.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7zdsmsa> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<panz> Kiedyś myślałem na OpenSuse ale się rozmyśliłem :D
<ftpd> Przypadkiem znalazłem.
<ftpd> kto wpuszcza takich ludzi do teamu redakcyjnego?
<panz> ftpd, czytałem to już.
<ftpd> "O ile istnienia takich dystrybucji jak SLED, czy RHEL nie mam jak oceniać - są to dystrybucje komercyjne, które muszą istnieć w ofertach Novella i RedHatu o tyle istnienia takich projektów jak Linux Mint nie potrafię zrozumieć i dlatego właśnie uważam, że istnienie takich dystrybucji jak Linux Mint jest bezsensownym marnowaniem czasu."
<ftpd> Jak można na 'poważnym portalu' puścić coś pisane takim językiem?
<panz> a kiedyś chciałem SLEDa próbować, ale się rozmyśliłem :D wybrałem Ubuntu
<kretu> ftpd: poczytaj gazeta.pl i sobie odpowiedz
<kretu> ;-]
<dj_oko> ftpd: masz na myśli koszmarny styl, czy urzekającą ignorancję?
<panz> albo sfora.pl :D też pisane takim językiem
<kretu> panz: świat ci tego nie wybaczy
<dj_oko> also, Linux Mint jest marnowaniem czasu
<panz> ja już za bardzo się do Unity przyzwyczaiłem
<ftpd> dj_oko: Nie no, nie potrafię w ogóle ocenić wartości merytorycznej czytając bełkot, także odnoszę się do stylu.
<panz> Mint to kupa dla mnie
<kretu> ftpd: to pisał jakiś konsultant
<ntat> ale ten tomick nie jest raczej z redakcji
<ftpd> Cały ten portal pisal chyba konsultant.
<ntat> To zwykły użytkownik, który napisał artykuł
<panz> dj_oko, MATE - sypie się, Cynamon - crashuje się co 5 min. MGSE - stabilne jak windows.
<panz> pewnie przez mintowskie dodatki
<kretu> unity to samo
<ftpd> Używałem Minta za czasów community edition z fluxboksem, jakoś w 2008. Fajne było.
<dj_oko> MATE też jest marnowaniem czasu
<plumass> panowie po instalacji aircrack-ng-cuda to komena nadal ma byc aircrack-ng ?
<dj_oko> jeżeli MGSE jest stabilne jak Windows, to znaczy, że działa całkiem nieźle ;)
<ftpd> plumass: dpkg -L i se zobacz.
<plumass> dj_oko:  Ani mate ani cynamon mi sie nie sypały crashowały ;)
<panz> dj_oko, źle się wyraziłem, jak proces explorer.exe w Windows Xp
<plumass> ftpd:  ??? nierzoumiem ...
<ftpd> plumass: A to w takim razie polecam: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314458/pl
<dj_oko> plumass: co nie zmienia faktu, że są IMO niepotrzebne
<panz> mi jedyne środowiska jakie stabilnie działają to XFCE4.10 i Unity 5
<plumass> to ma ładnie wygladac anie ...
<ftpd> gjm: ?
<panz> XFCE i Unity ładnie wyglądają....
<panz> i są używalne
<plumass> ale do unity trzeba sie przyzwyczaic ;)
<plumass> bo mnie osobiscie denerwuje
<panz> plumass, ja się przyzwyczaiłem
<plumass> ja nie i kozystam z openboxa/xfce
<plumass> yy lxde ..
<panz> lxde, chińskie gówno :D
<plumass> panz:  ok ;)
<plumass> zna ktos odpowiedz  na moje pytanie ?
<panz> chyba że w lxde dasz thunara ;D bo to najlepszy menager jaki znam, osobiście uważam że FM i Nautilus to najbardziej pokopane menagery plików
<plumass> panz: ok ok ;)
<ftpd> plumass: Na które pytanie?
<panz> wg. mnie gnome strzeliło sobię w stopę z gnome3...
<ntat> jak dzieci w piaskownicy, kłócą się kto ma lepszą łopatkę
<plumass> ntat: Ja tam wyraziłem swoje zdanie i skonczyłem ;) Wie ktos czy komenda nadal bedzie aircrack-ng ?
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> 21:25:59 |        ftpd   | plumass: dpkg -L i se zobacz.
<ftpd> Przecież dostałeś, do jasnej choley, odpowiedź.
<plumass> do cholery co mi to kurwa da ?
<ftpd> Informację, jakie pliki zawiera pakiet?
<ftpd> I ten z /usr/bin będzie zapewne 'komendą'?
<Szatan> gjm: !
<ftpd> gjm: :*
<kretu> ftpd: za rączke poprowadź i pincet złotych za support zgarnij
<ftpd> kretu: Nie mogie na internetach :(
<CookieM> cursing patrol over
<kretu> ale płatności z góry zażądaj
<plumass> ok a jak instalowałem ze zródeł ?
<ftpd> To sprawdź Makefile.
<ftpd> Zresztą. Wstawiasz spację przed '?', nie chce mi się chyba przejmować Twoimi problemami.
<ftpd> Zacznij pisać jak człowiek, pogadamy.
<DaZ>  ?
<ftpd>  !!
<plumass> hmm czyli wyszło na to ze crackowanie moją kartą graficzną jest rownie szybkie jak procesorem ...
<dj_oko> najwyraźniej nie została zaprojektowana do dresiarskich zastosowań
<BlessJah> Przekliniak nie umie hilightować opów?
<BlessJah> feature request ^
<zu0> bry
<Stumilowy> witam
<jacekowski> http://www.wykop.pl/link/1186655/widze-widze-ala/?utm_source=link_1186655&utm_medium=hits_2012-07-06&utm_campaign=HityTop
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c3tjalx> (at www.wykop.pl)
<jacekowski> ktos mi wytlumaczy jak ona w niego wjechala
<jacekowski> jak miala kupe miejsca zeby uciekac
<Ashiren> haooy Caturday
<gjm> Kto mnie wołał?
<ftpd> gjm: Ja, żebyś jakiegoś wulgarystę kilim.
<gjm> Poszedł już?
<ftpd> 21:45:47 !--             | >>> plumass!~plumass@87-206-138-1.dynamic.chello.pl [Quit: Lost terminal]
<gjm> Ale jestem zmęczony :/
<ftpd> Ta.
<gjm> No okej
<ftpd> A panz mnie dziś od opów wyzywał :(
<ftpd> dobra, obejrzę se w końcu google i/o keynote
<ftpd> cz
<gjm> panz się prosi
<gjm> ftpd: Log na query?
<ftpd> E, log z czego?
<ftpd> 12:58:55 |        panz   | Ja grzecznie tutaj siedzę, piszę, a Ty tak brzydko się wyrażasz. Pamiętaj że jako OP powinieneś świecić przykładem, a zachowujesz się jak wyborca PO  - plujesz jadem bez zastanowienia.
<ftpd> Nic ciekawego.
<gjm> panz literat, złapię go jutro :>
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-07
<BlessJah> ftpd: święty też nie jesteś :]
<ftpd> BlessJah: Nigdy nie byłem.
<Voldenet> ftpd: przedwczoraj
<Voldenet> byłeś
<ftpd> Jak to?
<Voldenet> Nie wiem, jakoś tak wyszło.
<ftpd> BlessJah: Ktoś musi robić za tego złego.
<Voldenet> Spokojnie, w poniedziałek ja święty jestem
<ftpd> Voldenet: Pics or didn't happened.
<Voldenet> ;_;
<ftpd> Idę spać, czus.
<m477> ;o
<DVSO> Any c++ programmers out there tha can lay a hand?
<Voldenet> it's not portugal ubuntu channel
<Voldenet> it's 7am in poland
<Voldenet> saturday
<Voldenet> but ask your question
<Voldenet> maybe some1 answers
<Voldenet> Skąd biorą się tacy ludzie.
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Voldenet> nareszcie pada deszcz u mnie
<Voldenet> więc dzień dobry
<bastetmilo> dopiero? U mnie pada praktycznie codziennie.
<Voldenet> Huh.
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Voldenet> i nawzajem
<szkodnik_> w gdyni mamy co dzien burze
<szkodnik_> Voldenet, jest strasznie duszno
<Voldenet> no, to wkurza
<Voldenet> niby pada, niby burza, a nie wieje wcale
<szkodnik_> mhm
<szkodnik_> i tak juz od dluzszego czasu
<Voldenet> w sumie wczoraj też była burza u mnie
<szkodnik_> znowu leje :(
<szkodnik_> a ja musze jechac na zakupy
<szkodnik_> do bani!
<panz> jakie leje, ciepło że masakra
<i256> witam, mam pytanie jak zobaczyc co wysyla mi serwer w localhost?
<i256> napisalem tcpdump -i lo 'tcp dst port 2000' -A -s 9000 -w plik
<i256> niestety wypisuje mi za duzo. ja chce tylko informacje co wyslala przegladarka, a potem co wyslal serwer
<i256> da sie to jakos przeczytac?
<CookieM> nature strikes back
<i256> ? to do mnie?
<CookieM> nie ogólne refleksja na temat pogody wyrażona w lingua franca
<i256> Aha
<i256> A wiesz moze jak zobaczyc co wysyla serwer www
<i256> wiesz moze jak zobaczyc co wysyla serwer www
<i256> tcpdump albo cos
<jacekowski> uzyj wiresharka
<i256> ale jak
<jacekowski> zainstaluj, odpal, uzyj
<i256> ok, nie da sie
<i256> a tcpdump?
<jacekowski> a sudo?
<jacekowski> zapomniales
<i256> (moj ubuntu jest stary nie che sie bawic)
<jacekowski> trudno
<i256> mam stare i niedzialajace repo
<jacekowski> uaktualnij
<i256> nie bede sie dla jekiejs glupoty meczyl
<i256> ale dziekuje za pomoc
<i256> moze przegladarka umie pokazac co dostala?
<jacekowski> niektore umia
<gjm> \o
<lisu> siema
<lisu> cieplo
<BlessJah> jacekowski: najprawdopodobniej nc -l -p 81 i nc 127.0.0.1 -p 80 plus kopiowanie miedzy nimi by wystarczylo
<BlessJah> plus wbijanie na localhost:81
<gjm> Netcatem kopiuje, haker jeden
<BlessJah> najprostsze rozwiazania sa najlepsze
<gjm> A maile telnetem przeglądasz?
<BlessJah> mutt-em
<gjm> :)
<BlessJah> trafiles z tym kopiowaniem, mam jednolinijkowca z netcatem do wysylania po http
<BlessJah> jednostrzałowy serwer http
<BlessJah> ale ten XP sie grzeje...
<jacekowski> hmm, mam ciekawy WTF
<jacekowski> 3 karty pamieci, 8 8 i 16G
<jacekowski> wszystkie dzialaja w aparacie
<lisu> re
<jacekowski> i jak je czytam kabelkiem po MTP
<jacekowski> ale tylko jedna 8G i 16G dziala bezposrednio w czytniku
<jacekowski> druga 8G wywala jako niesformatowana i nie ma na niej niczego uzytecznego jak winhexem patrze
<lisu> jacekowski: znowu popsułeś coś ;)
<jacekowski> a pod linuxem to samo
<BlessJah> może aparat akceptuje jakis swoje jakis swoj FS, albo ssyfrowanie?
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> dziwnie sie pisze z takim lagiem
<jacekowski> no wlasnie niby nie
<jacekowski> tylko fat32 niby
<BlessJah> photorec sprawdz czy cos znajdzie
<BlessJah> bo moze szyfruje :]
<lisu> cieplo
<mwozniak00> cieplo tzn ze trzeba napic sie zimnego piwa
<ChaosEngine> ee, wolę lody
<ChaosEngine> akuratnie dzisiaj
<bastetmilo> re
<jacekowski> er
<lisu> ehhh, crap...
<lisu> człowiek zap* la na 3 etaty i dalej źle.
<m477> ;]
<Voldenet> no, bo jak na 3 etaty, to znaczy, że albo pracujesz 24h/dobę, albo jedną pracę wykonujesz podczas drugiej
<Voldenet> :>
<gjm> On ma inną czasoprzestrzeń
<Voldenet> A, to w porządku.
<Voldenet> Wszystko w porządku.
<lisu> http://bash.org.pl/4833458/
<lisu> Skrzyp: to ty? mowa, a któż by inny x]
<gjm> Fajowo
<gjm> Aż zminusowałem
<marzin> hej.
<marzin> jak właczyc recznie menadzer aktualizacji?
<marzin> o
<marzin> nie wazne
<Voldenet> no problem
<Diabelko> Voldenet: sup?
<Voldenet> usual faggotry
<Voldenet> opierdalam się po dniu zapieprzania
<Voldenet> oglądam chińskie bajki, śmieciowe portale typu wykop
<Diabelko> how wonderful
<Diabelko> Voldenet: będzie nowy niebieski egzorcysta?
<Diabelko> bo bym obejrzał jakiś crap
<Voldenet> gdyby nie to diabelne ubuntu, to bym włączył league of legends
<Diabelko> >diabelne
<Voldenet> Diabelko: coś w tym stylu
<Voldenet> Sword Art Online
<Diabelko> holy shit, nie maczałem w tym paluchów
<Voldenet> leci od wczoraj
<Diabelko> sounds crappy and creepy
<Voldenet> też tak stwierdziłem
<Voldenet> ale fabuła jest co najmniej gruba
<Voldenet> i brzmi śmiesznie jak jesteś programistą
<Voldenet> "it's not a bug"
<Voldenet> "IT'S A FEATURE"
<Diabelko> Voldenet: obejrzałbym coś fajnego pokroju kuroshitsuji :P
<Voldenet> zresztą, jak chcesz pogadać o bajkach, to #anime@pirc.pl
<Voldenet> już 30 userów prawie mamy
<Voldenet> coraz lepiej :P
<Diabelko> meh
<Diabelko> jak już się pożegnałem z pircem na dobre to mnie znów wciągasz?
<Voldenet> nie wciągam
<Voldenet> ;>
<Voldenet> ale
<Voldenet> #anime@pirc.pl
<Diabelko> Voldenet: muszę cię kiedyś wytargać za włosy pod pachami żebyś mi dał swoje xmpp
<Voldenet> not happening, mam tam wpisane prawdziwe dane
<Voldenet> a zawsze jestem na pircu, freenode, qn i rizonie pod tym nickiem
<Diabelko> almost forgot jak bardzo cenisz sobie prywatność
<Voldenet> więc
<Voldenet> w każdym razie, nie chcę tu bana, za gadanie o bajkach
<Voldenet> a 99,99% ludzi ma niską tolerancję na wszelki rodzaj anime
<Diabelko> to tu są bany za gadanie o chińskich porno bajkach? shit happens
<Voldenet> jestem pewien, że komuś to przeszkadza
<Diabelko> Voldenet: propo League of Legends, to weź sobie załatw Dotę 2
<Voldenet> mam
<Voldenet> dota ssie
<Diabelko> ja dzięki Docie 2 bardzo skutecznie marnuję wszystko co tylko mogę
<Diabelko> waaaat?
<Diabelko> kklimonda: przykro mi, niestety Voldeneta trzeba zbanować :D
<Voldenet> dota 2 wygląda jak remake Heroes of newerth na silniku team fortress
<Voldenet> sam HoN jest bardzo dobrym i dokładnym remake DotA
<Diabelko> Voldenet: generalnie Dota 2 wygląda jak starutka DotA z nową grafiką
<Voldenet> więc jakbym miał grać w coś bardzo przypominającego dotę, to grałbym w HoNa
<Voldenet> no właśnie
<Voldenet> z grafiką tf2
<kklimonda> hon juz dawno przestal byc dokladnym remakiem
<Voldenet> paskudna jest
<Diabelko> polemizowałbym
<Voldenet> kklimonda: no, przestał
<Voldenet> ale bardzo przypomina, tzn. zachowuje większość wad DotA
<Diabelko> Voldenet: paskudna grafika w docie, a za to w lolu jest cacy? waaaat?
<Voldenet> nie, w lolu już przywykłem
<Diabelko> DotA nie ma wad, ona ma być irytująca
<Voldenet> a lol jest casualowy bardziej i krótsze gry są
<Diabelko> bo tam nie ma stunów
<Voldenet> są
<Diabelko> nie w takiej ilości
<Diabelko> grałem, mam przegrane kilka godzin
<Voldenet> czy ja wiem...
<Voldenet> są stuny, silence
<Voldenet> teraz dorzucają postacie ze stunami
<Diabelko> i pewnie płatne same, bo po co darmowcom stuny
<Voldenet> co tydzień się zmieniają postacie
<Diabelko> to też jest kolejna różnica
<Voldenet> i już wszystkie były niemal
<Voldenet> a nowe postacie są tydzień po wprowadzeniu darmowe
<Diabelko> ojej, a w docie 2 od razu, tylko możesz płacić za itemy, które zmieniają tylko wygląd
<Voldenet> teraz zresztą ostatnio grałem w closed betę smite'a
<Voldenet> Diabelko: w LoLu też płaci się tylko za itemy do wyglądu
<Voldenet> w każdym razie, smite będzie popularny
<Diabelko> Voldenet: a tak propo LoLa to ja tam nie widziałem sytuacji kiedy jeden nafeedowany gość jest w stanie roznieść cały team tak po prostu od razu
<Voldenet> remake LoLa, ale tpp
<Diabelko> a to jest w docie piękne
<Voldenet> tam już można mieć skilla jak w counter-strike'u
<Diabelko> Voldenet: a wiesz jaki fajny robił się Alien Swarm w trybie FPP?
<Voldenet> Diabelko: domyślam się
<Voldenet> ja tam średnio lubię fpp
<Voldenet> szczególnie takie przeciw botom
<Diabelko> akurat Alien Swarm w FPP był absolutnie genialny, szkoda że go zawiesili
<Diabelko> bo był naprawdę super
<Voldenet> ale w smite naprawdę skill dużo robi
<Diabelko> w sensie gra dalej jest, ale nikt nie gra, bo była tylko jedna kampania
<Voldenet> a w takim lolu/docie/honie to tak średnio
<Diabelko> no jasne, w docie skill średnio :)
<Diabelko> Voldenet: na gameplayach nie wygląda zbyt ciekawie to Smite
<Diabelko> wygląda jak urządzenie jakiejś nowej misji do WoWa
<Voldenet> ale ubaw jest identyczny co w starej docie
<Voldenet> tylko trzeba mieć skill, żeby trafiać w ludzi autoatakiem nawet
<Voldenet> a nie, klikasz prawym i już postać lata
<Diabelko> Voldenet: ubaw identyczny co w starej docie jest w nowej docie
<Diabelko> bo to jest dokładne przeniesienie wszystkiego
<Diabelko> nie widziałem ani jednej postaci której bym nie kojarzył chociaż z ataków z doty 1
<Diabelko> nazwy są inne, jasne, bo Blizzard ich dopadł na wejściu
<Voldenet> w docie najbardziej jednak wkurza długość gier
<Diabelko> zależy jakich
<Voldenet> 45 minut to nic takiego
<Voldenet> nawet 60 się da grać
<Voldenet> grałem i gry 1:30
<Voldenet> jak były szarpaniny i wszyscy się skradali jak chorzy
<Diabelko> kklimonda: graliśmy kiedyś dłuzej w docie 2 niż ~70 minut?
<Diabelko> 65 minut to chyba nasz rekord
<Diabelko> zwykle przedział czasowy to 25-35 minut to jak się ludzi miażdży, bo często ciężko jest wyczuć co i jak
<Diabelko> 35-45 to taka przeciętna gra, jeden team wyraźnie wygrywa, ale tamci się bronią
<Diabelko> a 50+ to po prostu w miarę wyrównane gry, ewentualnie dwa z pierwszych przypadków kiedy ludzie się faktycznie skradają albo chodzą po dżungli
<Voldenet> no właśnie
<Diabelko> Voldenet: swoją drogą czy dalej w lolu jest ten debilizm że długiej trawie nie widać Cię jak w pokemonach?
<Voldenet> a w LoLu 50 minut to już długo
<Voldenet> Diabelko: to nie jest debilizm
<Voldenet> imho to ciekawy element taktyczny
<Voldenet> szczególnie jak w trawie ktoś postawi ward i inna osoba się do tego teleportuje np.
<Voldenet> Moscow 5 tak grało
<Diabelko> cholernie ciekawy element taktyczny
<Voldenet> ale ich szef został złapany przez fbi
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<Voldenet> ciekawi ludzie grają w lola :D
<Diabelko> ta, sami ruscy, którzy teraz trochę nawiedzają dotę 2
<Voldenet> http://kotaku.com/5923382/report-esports-team-owner-arrested-by-fbi-over-internet-crimes
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/73w8ban> (at kotaku.com)
<Voldenet> Rosjanie.
<Diabelko> Voldenet: jedyne czego żałuję to nazwy postaci z doty 1
<Diabelko> dziwnym trafem praktycznie każda postać ma zmienioną nazwę
<Diabelko> nawet jeśli nie była wymyślona przez blizzarda
<Voldenet> a w skrócie, gdyby nie to, że dota potrzebuje steama
<Voldenet> który pobiera mi uaktualnienia do wszystkiego po odpaleniu
<Voldenet> to bym grał może
<Diabelko> Voldenet: nie traktuję steama jako minusa, a nawet bardziej jako plus
<Voldenet> a że nie uaktualniałem nic od pół roku, a mam z milion gier
<Voldenet> to i miejsca na dysku miliony i neta żre
 * Diabelko też ma z milion gier i po prostu nie ma ich zainstalowanych
<Voldenet> "What do we say about updates?"
<Diabelko> jasne, to na pewno wina steama, że nie umiesz odinstalować gry
<Voldenet> "Not today"
<Diabelko> s/about/to/
<Voldenet> nie umiem angielskiego
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<Diabelko> ja też nie
<Voldenet> a ja mam odinstalować gry, za które zapłaciłem majątek?!
<Diabelko> ale tak było we filmie, a w książce nie wiem czy bo nie cyztałem po angielsku
<Diabelko> erm, normalnie
<Voldenet> I don't think so
<Voldenet> w książce jest tak samo
<Diabelko> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqihaEPq_lY
<Voldenet> nie czytałem po angielsku
<Voldenet> ale wiem
<Voldenet> bo widziałem literki
<Diabelko> kklimonda: a swoją drogą, Game of Thrones jako gra PC ponoć jest tak żałosna że nie ma słów aby to opisać
<Voldenet> dobrej książki/filmu nie da się przerobić na grę
<Voldenet> chyba, że w ciąg minigierek, które posuwają fabułę do przodu
<Diabelko> Voldenet: też tak uważam i to się sprawdza - Sapkowski
<Voldenet> Diabelko: akurat major screwup w filmie to wina reżysera i gównianej ekipy
<Voldenet> zresztą wiedźmin jest epizodyczny, więc można z niego zrobić książkę, grę i wszystko
<Voldenet> ale fabuły z książki nie da się opowiedzieć w grze
<Voldenet> a fabuły z gry raczej się nie opowie dobrze w filmie
<scx> Dobry wieczor
<scx> Jakiego splasha uzywa podczas startu ubuntu?
<mati75> nie
<mati75> używa
<mati75> bo ma buga
<scx> ks_proboszcz: jakiego buga?
<Voldenet> pewnie jakiegoś splashy
<Voldenet> albo plymoutha
<ks_proboszcz> nie ładuje go w pełni
<scx> Voldenet: a mozesz sprawdzic: apt-cache policy splashy plumouth usplash?
<Voldenet> nie, bo odpalam system po nfs i wywaliłem wszystko związane z bootowaniem
<scx> ks_proboszcz: nie rozumiem, mozesz jasniej?
<Voldenet> oprócz podstaw podstaw
<Voldenet> żeby ogarniać cały proces i naprawiać w razie czego
<ks_proboszcz> scx: jakiś błąd ze sterownikami
<Voldenet> a, policy robi coś innego
<Voldenet> domyślnie plymouth
<ks_proboszcz> plymouth:
<ks_proboszcz>   Installed: (none)
<ks_proboszcz>   Candidate: 0.8.5.1-4
<ks_proboszcz>   Version table:
<ks_proboszcz>      0.8.5.1-4 0
<ks_proboszcz>         500 http://http.debian.net/debian/ sid/main amd64 Packages
<ks_proboszcz>      0.8.3-20 0
<ks_proboszcz>         300 http://ftp.cz.debian.org/debian/ testing/main amd64 Packages
<ks_proboszcz>      0.8.3-9.1 0
<ks_proboszcz>         300 http://ftp.pl.debian.org/debian/ squeeze/main amd64 Packages
<scx> ks_proboszcz: masz niezly syf w systemie
<ks_proboszcz> scx: czemu syf?
<scx> ks_proboszcz: squeeze, wheeze i sid
<scx> bez zadnych "preferencji"
<ks_proboszcz> przecież są
<ks_proboszcz> sid jako domyślny
<scx> pomijam to, ze z roznych mirrorow
<ks_proboszcz> poza tym developerem debiana jestem
<ks_proboszcz> żeby rozróżnić
<scx> ks_proboszcz: ja tam widze 300 wszedzie
<ks_proboszcz> dzięki mnie macie kadu w ubuntu
<ks_proboszcz> popatrz dobrze
<scx> a sry, przy sidzie jest 500
<scx> PS nie uzywam kadu :-0
<ks_proboszcz> ogólnie mówiłem
<scx> ks_proboszcz: za co jezscze odpowiadasz
<scx> tylko nie mow ze za rubiego
<ks_proboszcz> e nie
<scx> ks_proboszcz: to dobrze, bo paczki rubiego w Debianie wolaja o pomnste do nieba
<scx> szczegolnie w stable
<scx> zle dowiazania, problemy z kilkoma wersjami (np. 1.8 i 1.9.0), bledy w skryptach rb, biblioteka pgsql nie wywala sie przy UTFie
<ks_proboszcz> nie lubię ruby
<scx> ks_proboszcz: dlaczego? bardzo fajny jezyk
<scx> bardzo czytelny, elegancki
<Voldenet> ale nowy
<Voldenet> im nowszy język, tym krócej nad nim pracowali = tym gorszy
<Voldenet> C jest stary, ale zobacz jaki dopracowany
<Voldenet> oczywisty, czytelny
<Voldenet> a teraz weź C# i javę -> te stare wersje są pełne zbędnego kodu i byle czego
<Voldenet> teraz jest już troszkę lepiej, ale widać, że jeszcze pracują nad nimi
<scx> Voldenet: gdzie ruby a gdzie c?
<scx> ruby jest jezykiem w pelni obiektowym
<scx> gdzie c do obiektowosci?
<scx> ruby jest jezykiem skryptowym
<scx> zupelnie dwa rozne swiaty
<Voldenet> no dobra, jak chcesz
<Voldenet> perl > ruby
<Voldenet> perl jest stary
<scx> inna filozofia, inne zastosowania
<Voldenet> dopracowana składnia, coraz więcej ficzerów i cukierków składniowych
<Voldenet> jest obiektowość (kulawa, ale jest)
<Voldenet> ba, nawet mvc dla perla jest
<Voldenet> nie wiem po co ktoś miałby tego używać, ale ejst
<Voldenet> nie robiłem testów dla ruby, więc nie wypowiem się o szybkości i zużyciu pamięci
<Voldenet> ale jestem prawie pewny, że starsze języki są po prostu bardziej dopracowane jeśli chodzi o interpretery np.
<m477> Voldenet: scanf tez jest dopracowany?
<Voldenet> scanf nie jest częścią języka, tylko libów
<Voldenet> a więc... jak dopracujesz liby, to scanf też będz
<m477> no ale jest chyba w standardowych libach
<m477> tak mozna tlumaczyc wszystko
<m477> zreszta jezyk nie musi miec 40 lat zeby byl dopracowany ...
<Voldenet> ale możesz napisać implementację scanfa odporną na większość bugów
<m477> tylko po co
<Voldenet> no właśnie
<Voldenet> to tak jakby się programistów perla czepiać, że implementacja pthreads jest zabugowana jak cholera
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-08
 * dj_oko przestraszył się słowa 'pthreads'
<m477> eot here
<Matan> ktoś wie w której wersji będzie Unity Engine? 12.04.1 czy 12.10?
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Voldenet> bry
<Diabelko> Voldenet: generalnie moim zdaniem film nie był aż tak fatalny jak Sapkofapacze twierdzą
<bastetmilo> jaki film?
<Voldenet> odpowiedź po 11 godzinach...
<Voldenet> wiedźmin
<Voldenet> Diabelko: jestem fanem sapkowskiego
<Voldenet> a film jest zwyczajnie nudny
<Voldenet> serio, musiałem się zmuszać, żeby go oglądać, a to rzadkość w fantasy
<bastetmilo> nie. Nie będę się denerwować dziś. Wystarczy ze musze sie jeszcze spakować.
<Voldenet> ^ poprawny komentarz do wiedźmina filmowego
 * bastetmilo idzie po walizkę
<Diabelko> Voldenet: był nudny, jasne, ale to i tak nie zmienia faktu, że
<Diabelko> omfg, sabayona mi pozmieniali
<Diabelko> equo update sprawdza zainstalowane pakiety i wyświetla co teraz sprawdza
<Voldenet> Diabelko: film u mnie zasługiwał na 1
<Diabelko> Voldenet: ale to nie zmienia faktu, że ten film i tak popełnili jak na polskie realia całkiem przyzwoicie
<Diabelko> Voldenet: mi się cholernie muzyka podobała :D
<Voldenet> Kpisz? :D
<Voldenet> nie wiem czy troll, czy po prostu głuchy
<Diabelko> Voldenet: miejscami bębny były bardzo fajne
<Diabelko> nowe kde, yay
<Voldenet> ...miejscami
<Diabelko> 600M update'u
<Voldenet> KDE
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: ja Ci nie wpierdole. Ja Cię potnę i zapakujedo tej walizki, i wrzuce do Wisły. :>
<Voldenet> HAHAHAHA :D
<Voldenet> 600M
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: on trolluje, jak nic
<Diabelko> Voldenet: no, to i tak jest ładnie skompilowane KDE w Sabayonie
<Voldenet> Diabelko: podobno kde już całkiem porządne jest
<Diabelko> Voldenet: ja po prostu nie widzę fenomenu sapkowskiego
<Diabelko> Voldenet: no KDE moim zdaniem zawsze było najsensowniejszym DE
<Voldenet> z nim to tak jak z vistą, zapewniło sobie porządnie zły wstęp
<Voldenet> i teraz już nikt go nie lubi
<Diabelko> muliło, wieszało, ale i tak było najwygodniejsze
<Voldenet> widziałeś unity?
<Diabelko> tak
<Voldenet> to jest najwygodniejsze gówno jakiego używałem w życiu
<Voldenet> serio
<Voldenet> a używałem nawet MacOSa
<Diabelko> Voldenet: fajny pomysł z tym użyciem paska jako ramki od okna, ale ja dalej nie potrafię z tego korzystać
<Voldenet> stary, naciskasz alt
<Voldenet> i niepotrzebne ci menu
<Voldenet> wpisujesz komendę i działa
<Voldenet> wiesz jak to elegancko w gimpie śmiga?!
<Voldenet> nie musisz szukać po efektach coś
<Voldenet> alt, rozmycie, enter
<Voldenet> działa
<Voldenet> podobnie zresztą świetnie są zrobione wirtualne pulpity, domyślne skróty i zachowania
<Voldenet> o ile pierwsze wersje były czymś pożałowania godnym, to to z 12.04 przebija wszystko
<Diabelko> Voldenet: jakbym już miał korzystać i tak bym wybrał Gnome3 z fallbackiem
<Voldenet> Diabelko: spróbuj
<Voldenet> naprawdę
<Voldenet> uzależnia unity
<Diabelko> ale ja tego używałem przez tydzień, kklimonda też mnie próbował przekonać
<Diabelko> strasznie irytujące dla mnie
 * Diabelko bardzo lubi jak w KDE nie zmienia się faktyczny stan nowych aplikacji, ale jako że wyszły nowe kdelibs to trzeba skompilować wszystko od nowa i nadać nową wersję
<Diabelko> mogliby to wreszcie jakoś ogarnąć
<Voldenet> binarne distro
<Voldenet> powiadam Ci, tak to powinno wyglądać
<Diabelko> Voldenet: to nie wina binarności
<Diabelko> Voldenet: na Gentoo jest dokładnie identycznie, jak wychodzi nowe KDE to całe nowe KDE
<Voldenet> chociaż na arczu kazali mi po update restartować system
<Diabelko> i kompilujesz całość
<Voldenet> stwierdziłem, że mam w nosie uaktualnianie i uaktualniam tylko to, co niezbędne
<Diabelko> Voldenet: ale w obecnych czasach ten 600M apdejt zajmuje mi 10 minut
<Diabelko> więc też mi to nie przeszkadza bardzo
<Voldenet> czekaj, 600M pobierania?
<Diabelko> no 600M do pobrania razem z jakimiś innymi
<Diabelko> pewnie z 500 ma samo KDE skompilowane
<Voldenet> mnie najbardziej w update'ach denerwują restarty
<Diabelko> bo zainstalowałem sobie pełne
<Voldenet> zwykle po restarcie coś nie wstaje
<Diabelko> :D
<Voldenet> szczególnie jak robisz update co 3-4 miechy
<Diabelko> "Linux is not Windows, we do not restart our operating system after update" -- 2009 - "Ok, now restart your computer"
<Voldenet> i to jeszcze rozumiem, żeby musiał reload kernela robić, czy coś
<Voldenet> ale nie, zmienili dwa symlinki
<Voldenet> i każą restartować system
<Voldenet> chyba ich pogrzało :D
<Diabelko> Voldenet: swoją drogą fajnie mi się trzyma konfigi na githubie
<Diabelko> bardzo wygodny
<Voldenet> no, git fajnie działa
<Voldenet> prosty jest bardz
<Voldenet> chociaż svn też jest banalny
<Voldenet> i w sumie konfigi można trzymać w archiwum zabezpieczonym na dropboksie
<Voldenet> (zabezpieczonym, bo ch#$ wie co dropbox robi z twoimi plikami)
<Voldenet> równie wygodnie, a powiedziałbym nawet, że wygodniej
<Diabelko> Voldenet: nie no, ja generalnie trzymam rzeczy typu .bashrc .vimrc i takie
<Voldenet> dropbox też ma historię i wersje
<Voldenet> eee, takich rzeczy to ja nawet backupów nie robię
<Voldenet> i tak pracuję prawie zawsze na domyślnych
<Diabelko> Voldenet: a ja robię, bo zrobienie sensownego .bashrc mi ostatnio trochę zajęło
<Voldenet> a co ma sensowny bashrc?
<Voldenet> bo może jakieś fajne hacki wymyśliłeś
<Diabelko> może i fajne, poczekaj
<Diabelko> Voldenet: głównie aliasy, ale jest też fajna rzecz
<Diabelko> https://github.com/Diabelko/b50a/blob/master/.bashrc
<Diabelko> a raczej kilka fajnych rzeczy, no ale cóż
<Voldenet> o, to w ls nawet ciekawe
<Voldenet> co robi classify?
<Voldenet> > append indicator (one of */=>@|) to entries
<Voldenet> niewiele mi to mówi
<Diabelko> Voldenet: z tego co pamiętam to inaczej się zachowuje jak są jakieś znaki specjalne na początku
<Voldenet> -> alias rot13="tr A-Za-z N-ZA-Mn-za-m"
<Voldenet> po co
<Diabelko> przydatne!
<Diabelko> szyfruję wszystkie swoje pliki tym, polecam
<Voldenet> watchfolder (){ while : ; do inotifywait -e modify,create . &> /dev/null && echo -ne "\a" ; sleep 10 ; done & }
<Voldenet> to fajne
<Voldenet> przydaje się
<Voldenet> jak masz kilku użytkowników korzystających z jednego folderu do czegoś
<Diabelko> ano być może
<Diabelko> ja nie mam
<Diabelko> Voldenet: miałem się teraz bawić truecryptem i zrobić taki myk, że żeby się zablokować i odszyfrować trza włożyć pendrive'a z kluczem, ale potem sobie przypomniałem że je szybko gubię
<Diabelko> :D
<Voldenet> hasło lepsze
<Voldenet> łatwiej zapamiętać
<Voldenet> co prawda mogą Cię shax0rować i w ogóle
<Voldenet> ale większość odpuszcza po zobaczeniu 'podaj hasło'
<Voldenet> i po 10 nieudanych próbach
<Diabelko> Voldenet: znałem gościa który pamiętał 80-znakowy klucz
<Diabelko> okazało się to totalnie niepotrzebne, bo i tak zmienił ten klucz po paru miesiącach
<Diabelko> ale fajne samozaparcie
<Voldenet> powiem Ci, że ja mam 10-znakowe hasło
<Voldenet> od paru lat robią mi bruteforce
<Voldenet> i nadal nie zgadli nazwy użytkownika żadnej
<Voldenet> więc
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<Voldenet> klucze
<Voldenet> do tego w bashrc: [ "$TERM" == "screen-256color" ] || tmux attach
<Voldenet> i w .tmux.conf: set -g default-terminal "screen-256color"
<Voldenet> i przy każdym logowaniu masz porządnego shella, a nie jakieś jednookienkowe, nie nadające się do niczego, coś
<Voldenet> używałem screena, ale dużo bugów i niedopracowań ma, niestety
<Diabelko> Voldenet: ja się zbieram w sumie do tmuxa, ale jakoś nie jestem w stanie
<Diabelko> cały czas po prostu mam screena
<Voldenet> Diabelko: polecam przesiadkę
<Voldenet> screen ma bugów wkurzających dużo, np. jak pewnego razu włączysz w lapku wifi, które Ci zerwie
<Voldenet> to czasem nie można wznowić połączenia
<Voldenet> detach i force detach też nie pomagają
<Voldenet> musisz ubić screena, wyczyścić martwe sesje, i odpalać wszystko od nowa
<Voldenet> dodatkowo jest sto milionów poradników przesiadek ze screena na tmuxa
<Voldenet> czyli kopiujesz odpowiedni plik i nawet bindingi masz identyczne
<Voldenet> co prawda komendy są w tmuksie głupsze, np. z :title robi się rename-window
<Voldenet> takie powershellowe troszkę
<Diabelko> Voldenet: nigdy z powershella nie korzystałem, bo jego problemem jest to, że go nigdzie nie ma domyślnie zainstalowanego i mnie to trochę denerwuje
<Diabelko> tak samo nie korzystam z zsh, bo potrzebuję jak najwyższej "zgodności" między komputerami jak się przesiadam
<Voldenet> na serwerowym windowsie jest
<Voldenet> na visual studio też w sumie jest
<Voldenet> tzn. bardzo często się używa
<Voldenet> np. NuGet używa
<Voldenet> z fajnych linii komend to fish jest świetny
<Voldenet> niekompatybilny z bashem, ale świetny
<Voldenet> ładny, podświetla składnię, podświetla komendy
<Diabelko> Voldenet: w każdym razie, już nawet KWallet nie jest taki natarczywy, bo jak mu zahaczysz, że nie chcesz z niego korzystać to on się już nie pojawia
<Diabelko> co jest... dziwne, bo kiedyś się pojawiał i tak
<Voldenet> umm
<Voldenet> jaki to problem zrobić jedno ustawienie w jednym chędożonym pliku...
<Voldenet> to nawet dzieci w liceum robią aplikacje tego typu
<Diabelko> Voldenet: ustawienie ustawieniem, to pewnie było zagranie polityczne "przechowuj hasła bezpiecznie"
<Voldenet> bezpieczeństwo i wszystko takie...
<Voldenet> śmieszne, śmieszne
<Diabelko> Voldenet: aaaanyway, ja polecam obecnie KDE wszystkim po kolei :P
<Voldenet> to miłe
<Voldenet> a duże jest?
<Diabelko> ogromne
<Diabelko> aczkolwiek wersja netbookowa mimo że jest taka sama jest jakoś fajnie zoptymalizowana, bo chodzi trochę lepiej
<Voldenet> bo ja mam ubuntu po nfs 100Mbit (najgorszy switch tyle ma) i nie chcę ładowania przez 20 minut
<Diabelko> to sobie ustawiasz w opcjach
<Diabelko> Voldenet: hmmm nie wiem po prostu ile to będzie
<Voldenet> ilość ramu to nie problem, najgorsza maszyna ma 4G
<Voldenet> więc prawie całe środowisko może się schować w pamięci
<Voldenet> może spróbuję później
<Voldenet> ale raczej po unity nic mnie nie powali
<Diabelko> Voldenet: akurat mnie po Unity był w stanie nawet xfce powalić, po prostu to nie jest to na co liczyłem
<Voldenet> no cóż, jednak gnome-shell czy tam unity to jednak bardziej shell
<Voldenet> wszystko się wpisuje
<Voldenet> najbardziej irytuje, że przeglądarek się domyślnie klawiaturą nie da przeglądać, niewygodne
<Voldenet> dobrze, że firefox ma dodatki na to
<Diabelko> ;)
<DaZ> there's an app for that! ™®©
<panz> kto używa QQ
<panz> ?
<Matan> panz: komunikatora QQ?
<panz> yhy'
<Matan> panz: a przypadkiem nie jest on przeznaczony na azję?
<panz> Nie sądzę że w Azji mówią po Niemiecku,Francusku, Hiszpańsku, a po dograniu dodatków nawet po Polsku.
<panz> przy QQ napisane jest " International " więc, chyba nie tylko na Azję.
<gjm> >Tencent QQ, generally referred to as QQ, is a free instant messaging computer program in China.
 * Matan się spotkał z QQ tylko u azjatów
<panz> no popatrz, tylko w Czajna, a ja mam 192 kontaktów  z polski =D z listy ok 1151 osób ( pare kasowałem xD ) =D
<gjm> Więcej tych mordek dawaj
<gjm> To chyba wszystkich userów na liście zebrałeś :>
<gjm> Lans na liczbę kontaktów, elo
<panz> ^^ ^,^ ^.^ -.- *_*  d(-_-)b .... nie chce mi się...
<gjm> Zaraz mi się zachce
<panz> gjm, nie... żaden lans :P , poprostu nazbierało się troche ;D
<panz> nie tylko kitajce korzystają z QQ
 * Matan ma 10kontaktów...
<jacekowski> glownym rynkiem QQ jest azja
<jacekowski> ale nie oznacza to ze nie mozna go uzywac poza azja
<Voldenet> dokładnie
<Voldenet> podobnie głównym rynkiem anime jest azja
<Voldenet> co nie oznacza, że nie można oglądać w europie
<buber> powitać
<jacekowski> Voldenet: z tym ze glownym rynkiem anime jest azja nie byl bym taki pewien
<BlessJah> znam francuza używającego gg
<BlessJah> nigdy nie był w polsce, a poza supportem ekg/ekg2 chyba nie zna polaków
<Voldenet> jacekowski: to ty chyba nie wiesz ile tam się tego robi
<Voldenet> a ile faktycznie wychodzi na świat
<buber> dawnom tu nie był :|
<m477_> jacekowski: http://ark.intel.com/compare/53438,53452 różnica miedzy tymi modelami jest raczej znikoma, co nie?
<buber> jest różnica
<m477_> rozwiń
<buber> m477_, przede wszystkim turbo boost, mocniejsza grafika w procku
<m477_> ten turboost zdaje sie ze nie wiele daje ;d
<buber> daje i to dużo
<m477_> a grafika nie wiele mocniejsz, a laptop z tymi prockami jest kilka stowek drozszy
<buber> ja mam w desktopie i3-2100
<m477_> to i5 wyglada jak podkrecone i3
<buber> i5 to taka hybryda
<m477_> Graphics Max Dynamic Frequency	1.15 GHz	1.3 GHz, tyle co wcale ...
<BlessJah> to jest podkrecone i3
<buber> wydajnosc i multimedia
<BlessJah> z boostem
<buber> ja bym wolał i5
<m477_> i kryptowanie w i5
<buber> laptopa sobie szukasz?
<BlessJah> chyba jeszcze multithreading maja i5
<m477_> buber: no
<m477_> i3 tez chyba ma
<buber> to weź sobie i3 z HT, ale wymien dysk :D
<m477_> buber: ?
<BlessJah> ja zastanawiam sie nad i5 trzeciej generacji
<BlessJah> z HD4000
<m477_> laptop ktorego chce ma i3 albo i5 drugiej tylko
<buber> ja tez powinienem juz sie przerzucic na cos nowego
<buber> m477_, na SSD
<buber> Timing cached reads:   2336 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1168.81 MB/sec
<buber>  Timing buffered disk reads: 674 MB in  3.00 seconds = 224.37 MB/sec
<m477_> a co ma do tego i3
<buber> oszczedzisz kase
<m477_> SSD duzo wplywu nie ma na wydajnosc
<buber> mylisz sie :D
<m477_> no chyba ze uzywasz dysku zamiast ramu
<buber> nieważne czy linuks, czy windows
<m477_> to i3 ma multithreading
<buber> wszystko dziala szyyyybko
<m477_> lol
<m477_> nie wiem co ma dysk do szybkosci pracy komputera
<buber> start, restart, powerdown, czas kopiowania danych, czas dostępu, szybkosc odpalenia programow itp
<buber> moj pracuje teraz i tak na pol gwizdka, bo nie mam SATA 6Gbs ;]
<m477_> komputer restartuje co 2 tygodnie
<m477_> nie wiem ile musialbym kopiowac aby zauwazyc roznice
<Biszkopcik> buber: skopiowane 1073741824 bajty (1,1 GB), 2,06463 s, 520 MB/s
<Biszkopcik> z dd if ;>
<buber> Biszkopcik, nooo, dobry wynik
<buber> ja mam tylko 60GB, ale i tak w tym laptopie daje radę
<BlessJah> Nyan cat, kot paczcacz, kitler. 10 najlepszyvh memow...
<BlessJah> w poniedzialek fbi moze odciac nas od internetu
<buber> nikt nie chce windows phone ?
<BlessJah> kurcze, internet schodzi na psy
<BlessJah> buber: jak daja za darmo, to ja wezme
<buber> chce się zamienić na androida ;]
<Biszkopcik> hm
<Biszkopcik> a jaki to fon?
<BlessJah> mam symbiana
<buber> htc Radar
<BlessJah> ale nie zamierzam sie zamieniac
<jacekowski> m477_: ssd ma duzo wplywu na wydajnosc
<jacekowski> m477_: wiekszosc softu jest ograniczana przez dysk
<jacekowski> m477_: a multithreading jest gowno warty
<m477_> jacekowski: a co do mojego pytania?
<m477_> soft jest ograniczony przez dysk chyba jak kozysta ze swap'u
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> jak czyta cokolwiek z dysku
<jacekowski> wiekszosc softu cos czyta z dysku
<jacekowski> m477_: ten i5 jest znacznie szybszy
<jacekowski> m477_: ale i tak sie bedzie nudzil procesor
<m477_> znacznie? i3 ma zegar 2.3GHz a i5 na 2.5GHz i boosta
<jacekowski> ale to jest i5
<m477_> czemu?
<jacekowski> nie samym zegarem czlowiek zyje
<m477_> no ale niczym one sie nie roznia poza tym
<m477_> ze jest boost i inny zegar
<jacekowski> p4 mialo zegary rzedu 3.6GHz
<jacekowski> a pomimo tego bylo wolniejsze od p3
<m477_> no to czemu to i5 bedzie znacznie szybsze od i3
<jacekowski> bo i3 to okrojone i5
<jacekowski> mniej jednostek wykonawczych
<jacekowski> mniej wszystkiego
<m477_> jacekowski: i dlaczego proc ma sie nudzic?
<m477_> a i5 to okrojone i7?
<jacekowski> tak
<m477_> ?
<jacekowski> ale do czego ty to chcesz?
<jacekowski> do kompilowania gentoo?
<m477_> nie
<jacekowski> czy do gier
<m477_> raczej do pracy zdalnej
<jacekowski> czyli
<m477_> kompilowac bede ale nie wiele
<jacekowski> jakis excel czy tam klient vnc
<jacekowski> to bierz i3
<jacekowski> szkoda pieniedzy na i5
<m477_> czemu?
<m477_> a
<jacekowski> i tak ten procesor bedzie gowno robil
<m477_> czemu
<jacekowski> bo excel nie obciaza procesora prawie w ogole
<jacekowski> klient vnc to samo
<m477_> to moze lepiej dual cora jakies 1,1ghz albo cos podobnego?
<jacekowski> przegladarka te
<jacekowski> no
<m477_> excela nie korzystam
<jacekowski> to z czego
<m477_> z ROOT'a np
<m477_> ale to i tak wszystko co wymaga obliczen raczej zdalnie robie
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<m477_> glownie mi komp potrzebny do korzystania z neta
<jacekowski> wiec tak na prawde to duzo procesora ci nie trzeba
<jacekowski> ramu dorzuc troche ew.
<jacekowski> bo firefox ostatnio coraz wiecej zuzywa
<m477_> jacekowski: teraz mam core2duo i mi przegladarka muli czasem
<jacekowski> to raczej nie wina procesora
<m477_> no ciezko teraz kompa ponizej 4GB ramu raczej kupic
<m477_> a czego?
<jacekowski> flasha
<jacekowski> ew. dysku
<m477_> jak dysku
<jacekowski> popatrz sobie na obciazenie procesora
<jacekowski> przegladarki korzystaja z dysku
<jacekowski> sporo
<jacekowski> cachujac dane i w ogole
<m477_> plugin container - mi zrzera 100% cpu jak flash chodzi
<jacekowski> a no to flash
<jacekowski> na to lepszy procesor nie pomoze
<m477_> a co pomoze?
<jacekowski> flash mi nawet model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3530  @ 2.80GHz
<jacekowski> takie cos zajechal
<jacekowski> wypier****** flasha
<jacekowski> i niestety tyle
<m477_> nie rozumiem
<jacekowski> flash kazdy procesor zajedzie
<m477_> no i co wtedy
<jacekowski> i nic
<jacekowski> wylacz flasha nie bedzie problemu
<m477_> czyli ogolnie lepiej brac SSD?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> SSD jest rzecza ktora najbardziej odczuwalnie poprawia wszystko
<jacekowski> ale na flasha nic nie pomoze
<BlessJah> noflash czy tam noscript pomoze
<BlessJah> trzeba recznie aktywowac kazdy kawalek flasha na stronie
<BlessJah> a jesli jest juz jakis kawalek flasha na jakim nam zalezy, to jest jeden, jakis filmik cyz gra
<m477_> jacekowski: mozna na query?
<jacekowski> po co
<m477_> chce sie jeszcze o cos zapytac a nie chce tu smietnikarobic
<bastetandroid> Hej
<unkn000w> czesc
<bastetandroid> No. I ja juz jestem we Wroclawiu, nie mam neta, Kifka tez jest a ja nie moge siw do niej dodzwoni. No pieknie.
<scx> moze ktos zapodac screenshota z seahorse?
<scx> przy ustawieniach: view: by keyring + show any
<scx> z gory dziekuje
<scx> jaki keyring macie domyslny: default czy login?
<pakos> login
<jacekowski> bastetandroid: jak nie masz neta jak jestes na ircu?
<scx> moze ktos zamiescic zrzut ekranu z gnome-session-properties tak zeby bylo widac wszystkie uslugi?
<BlessJah> zlot nie jest za tydzien?
<bjfs> 14 lipca
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: w komórce mam.
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nieoficjalna cześć nieoficjanego zlotu zaczyna się dziś. A w zasadzie miała zacząć...
<BlessJah> chlać cały tydzień oO
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: może Ty będziesz chlać
<bastetmilo> my nie,
<drathir> bry...
<gjm> HRHR
<Kwa> cześć!
<Kwa> ja z nietypową sprawą
<Kwa> pierwszy komputer 80 letniej babci sprawiłem
<Kwa> postawiłem na tym debiana, mniejsza o system bo to bez znaczenia
<Kwa> w ciągu miesiąca nauczę ją wysyłać maile
<Kwa> ale chciałbym pokazać jej IRC
<Kwa> czy ktoś z was kojarzy zna miejsca przyjazne "szalonym emerytom" na ircach?
<pakos> huh chyba nie :>
<Kwa> bo mówiąc szczerze bardzo bym chciał
<gjm> Nie bardzo
<Kwa> żeby trochę liznęła tego
<Kwa> bo brakuje jej kontaktów z ludźmi
<Kwa> a męczenie rodziny 24h na dobę to nie to samo ;)
<pakos> do klubu seniora ja zapisz a nie na irca wciagak
<pakos> wciagaj*
<Kwa> już jest
<Kwa> ale ciagle mało
<Kwa> ;x
<Kwa> sama mnie do komputeryzacji zmusiła
<Kwa> bo poczta elektroniczna i do ludzi pisać można
<unkn000w> bylo kiedys cos takiego jak paltalk i chyba dale jest, tam duzo starszych osob siedzialo
<unkn000w> live czat/voice
<Kwa> ah, na jej 600 mhz
<Kwa> nie da rady
<Kwa> :<
<Kwa> takie cuda nie dla nas
<Kwa> poza tym na paltalku w cholerę hołoty
<Kwa> było
<unkn000w> co racja to racja, ale zdarzly sie i smiechowe kanaly?pokoje? gdzie mozna bylo na ludzie pogadac
<unkn000w> moze bardziej ja na jakies forum nakieruj? ksiazkowe czy cus powinno sie spodobac
<Kwa> problem jest taki że wtedy potrzebna przeglądarka
<Kwa> to jest wbrew pozorom już duża filozofia
<Kwa> bo na 600 mhz nie przeglądasz sieci normalnie
<Kwa> tylko trzeba cudować
<Kwa> (logowanie to już magia będzie)
<dj_oko> newsgroups?
<dj_oko> chociaż teraz jest chlew na grupach
<dj_oko> patrz pl.soc.prawo :D
<Kwa> chyba już wiem co zrobię
<dj_oko> oraz pl.soc.polityka
<ftpd> Ale PCOB i PCOA dalej działają!
<Kwa> założę osobny kanał na ircu
<Kwa> gdzie parę pozytywnych osób sproszę
<ftpd> Kolejny?
<ftpd> :(
<Kwa> i będą sobie gadać
<Kwa> no tak, z tym że różnica będzie polegała na tym że będą treści 80+ friendly ;)
<BlessJah> a ty będziesz ich doglądał jak chomiki w klatce
<Kwa> a ja będę oczywiście tam siedział i gadał również z babcią :3
<unkn000w> ekhem wiem ze przegladarka to tego java, ale na czacie wp jest kanal po 50-tce teraz ponad 400 dusz online
<Kwa> pytanie co tam się wyrabia
<unkn000w> a tego to juz nie wiem, no nie bywam
<Kwa> bo bardzo mi zależy jednak na filtrowaniu treści
<BlessJah> ciekawe czy działa taka sama zasada jak na kanałach 'Gorące 18tki xXx'
<Kwa> polityka przemoc pornografia
<Kwa> a na takich onetowych czatach niestety
<Kwa> tego najwięcej
<dweller> na każdych czatach
<Kwa> no tu bywa znośnie
<Kwa> ale babci na kanał o linuksie sprowadzać nie będę
<Kwa> jeszcze zacznie pisać sterowniki na stare lata
<dweller> bo to nie onetowy czat
<unkn000w> to zakladaj kanal wrzuc go na sernio.pl i sie zejdzie troche duszyczek, po krotkim resarchu to tam troche userow irca jest
<unkn000w> senior.pl*
<Kwa> no i budziet
<Kwa> dzięki
<dj_oko> mam wrażenie, że ten pomysł nie chwyci, no ale już nic nie chciałem mówić
<unkn000w> niezbadane sa wyroki internetu
<dweller> cóż
<dweller> polskie kanały irca się nimi zajmą :>
<unkn000w> emerytami?
<dweller> taa
<dweller> przyjda trolować i się skończy śmiecenie freenode
<dweller> będzie jak z kamilkiem
<gjm> dweller: Co im mówisz jak pewnie nie wiedzą o co cho
 * dj_oko ma login 'kamilek'
 * bastetmilo wróciła ze "zlotu" z KiFką :)
<ftpd> Pijaki.
<gjm> 2 osoby? To już nielegalna manifestacja
<tajwanuser> ej
<tajwanuser> kojarzy ktos jquery?
<BlessJah> to nie jest nielegalna manifestacja
<gjm> Tak samo jak to co napisałem nie było na poważnie
<gjm> :f
<BlessJah> wydawało mi się to zbyt słabe na żart
<BlessJah> a jednak
<bastetmilo> Wypraszam sobie "pijaków"
<bastetmilo> jestem całkowici trzeźwa
<bastetmilo> :)
<gjm> BlessJah: Za dużo Ci się wydaje
<gjm> :>
<gjm> A myślałem że już spokój
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: ej, ja kojarze jQuery
<ftpd> bastetmilo: To kiepski zlot.
<BlessJah> ftpd: zlot za tydzień, teraz są przedbiegi
<bastetmilo> ftpd: dopiero się rozkręcamy
<ftpd> Eee. Za tydzień?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: eee. Za tydzień.
<bastetmilo> nawet nie
<ftpd> Yyyy...
<ftpd> gjm: Nie patrz.
<bastetmilo> w sobote
<ftpd> Kurwa mać.
<ftpd> gjm: Już patrz.
<ftpd> To mi się tygodnie pomyliły.
<bastetmilo> 14-15
<ftpd> Ale ok, spróbuję wykręcić.
<bastetmilo> wykrecic co?
<ftpd> No no. Myślałem, że to jeszcze-za-tydzień.
<bastetmilo> No nie
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Aktualne plany na za tydzień, wynikłe z pomyłki.
<ftpd> Najpierw jednak pójdę ogolić ryja.
<ftpd> Że nie zrobiłem tego wczoraj... błąd.
<BlessJah> ftpd: za tydzien nie bedzie tam juz nikogo przytomnego
<BlessJah> wiec warto by bylo, gdybys wpadl
<ftpd> Pojechanie za miasto na działkę, gdzie jest gorąco i w ogóle, z zarostem - słabe.
<ftpd> Zarost w gorąco -> słabe.
<BlessJah> jako trzezwy, bedziesz mogl skoczyc do monopola
<ftpd> BlessJah: Ja się nie upijam.
<ftpd> Przy mojej masie to wiesz. Nie mam z kim pić, żeby się upić. Wszyscy pospani, ja trzeźwy.
<ftpd> A sam pił nie będę.
<ftpd> Brb/
<BlessJah> bedziesz latal do monopola
<BlessJah> na pewno sie przydasz
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: a Ty sie tak kurwa nie wymądrzaj. Nie idziesz na zlot, przestań się udziela“ć w temacie
<gjm> Ekhm...
<bastetmilo> wiem
<bastetmilo> sama wyjdę
<BlessJah> ciśnie się na usta pytanie 'bo?'
<gjm> bastetmilo: Nie wychodź
<jacekowski> ftpd: myslales moze o diecie
<gjm> W ogóle nie wiem czy wiecie ale jest taki jeden fajny kanał
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: po co ta spina?
<gjm> #ubuntu-pl-offtopic ← Dissujcie się ile chcecie
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: a kojarzysz jak sprawdzic czy element html zachwycony przez J cos zawiera? np. $('tbody') cyz zawiera jakies <tr>
<tajwanuser> ?:>
<bastetmilo> find?
<BlessJah> to offtop juz istbieje?
<tajwanuser> find nie zwroci boolean
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: legnght powinno zwrocic
<gjm> Ktoś mnie tu wkurza
<bastetmilo> lenght
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: irytują mnie Twoje abstynenckie uwagi, sugerujące że wszyscy się naprujemy. Nie będzie Cie tam, nie powinno Cie to obchodzić, nie orientujesz się.
<jacekowski> rotfl
<jacekowski> bez tej agresji
<ftpd> 00:00:22 |         gjm   | #ubuntu-pl-offtopic ← Dissujcie się ile chcecie
<jacekowski> dobrze wiemy ze ludzie sie spotykaja zeby sie nawalic
<ftpd> Dude, 40 kanał 'do kurwiania poza oficjalnym'?
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza linuxowcy
<gjm> ftpd: Nie wiem, dzisiaj byłem zmuszony się tam udać
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie wiem, ta informacja o napruciu się pochodzi z oficjalnej strony nieoficjalnego zlotu
<BlessJah> ba, ptaszki ćwierkają, że sama tą stronę pisałaś
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: dziala, danke
<ftpd> BlessJah: "tę".
<gjm> Ale coś Ty się tak nakręcił jak się nie wybierasz?
<gjm> s/jak/skoro/
<BlessJah> ftpd: czyli zawsze na odwrót?
<ftpd> BlessJah: W narzędniku tą, w bierniku tę.
<ftpd> Szedłem tą drogą, widzę tę drogę.
<BlessJah> mów do mnie, jak do inżyniera
<BlessJah> prostego chłopa, projektującego traktory
<BlessJah> :]
<gjm> :>
<ftpd> No to Ci mówię.
<ftpd> Kurde.
<ftpd> Podałem Ci prostą regułę. Jeśli funkcja ma argument 'przypadek' ustawiony na biernik - puts 'tę'. Else 'tą'.
<Damn3d> A do mnie możecie mówić "Matko Boża" lub "Maryjo"
<Damn3d> Bo taki tatuaz sobie zrobilem, takie sztuczne zadrapanie i teraz wygladam jak Matka Boska Częstochowska
<Damn3d> Nawet mnie z nią mylili
<BlessJah> ftpd: nigdy nie zastanawiała mnie odmiana tego zaimka po prostu
<ftpd> A ja dziś widziałem w tramwaju Matkę z Bachorem.
<ftpd> Bachor był w wózku.
<BlessJah> na tyle rzadko się widać myliłem
<ftpd> A Matka miała tatuaż przez całą łapę 'Nikodem' i jakaś data z 200x.
<ftpd> Pewnie data urodzin Bachora. Straszne.
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: za słowem "upijemy" są takie dwa znaczki. Jak już chcesz być taki dokładny. Ponownie: nie będzie Cię tam.
<ftpd> BlessJah: No to bonus, pytanie do inżyniera. Dlaczego podczas burzy najpierw widzisz błyskawicę, a potem dopiero słyszysz grzmot?
<BlessJah> ftpd: albo poczęcia?
<BlessJah> zadam ci pytanie przeciwne, czemu jak zbliża się burza, to najlpierw słyszysz grzmot, a dopiero potem widzisz błyskawice?
<dweller> nie słyszę
<BlessJah> najpierw*
<dweller> jestem głuchy
<dweller> i co teras
<BlessJah> dweller: no to ci tego pytania nie zadaję
<ftpd> BlessJah: Najpierw odpowiedz na moje, proszę.
<BlessJah> bo prędkość światła?
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> Bo oczy są bliżej niż uszy.
<BlessJah> nie rozumiem co jest podchwytliwego
<ftpd> I co, Panie Inżynierze? Gdzie jest teraz Twój bóg?
<ftpd> A wiecie, że na ircnecie dalej mają t/o?
<BlessJah> przyjąłeś założenie, że stoję twarzą w kierunku frontu
<ftpd> BlessJah: A kto normalny nie gapi się na burzę? Przecież burza jest super.
<BlessJah> co rzadko jest prawdą
<BlessJah> no ja się gapię
<gjm> ftpd++
<BlessJah> ale pierwsze grzmoty dochodzą najczęściej z przodu lub boku
<BlessJah> tfu
<BlessJah> z tyłu
<ftpd> Eris wymyśliła burzę po to, żeby siedzieć w ciepłym suchym i bezpiecznym domu, puszczać z całej epy 'Riders on the storm' i wlepiać gały.
<ftpd> Pac pa.
<BlessJah> eris?
<bastetmilo> Braki?
<BlessJah> tak braki
<BlessJah> riders on the storm mi do mitologii nie pasuja, wymyslanie burzy to juz w ogole na jakies fantasy wskazuje
<BlessJah> jakies wskazowki?
<ftpd> Ech.
<bastetmilo> no własnie
<bastetmilo> ech
<ftpd> BlessJah: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyskordianizm
<ftpd> Nie ma Bogini poza Boginią, która jest Twoją Boginią. Nie ma Ruchu Eryzyjskiego poza Ruchem Eryzyjskim, którym jest Ruch Eryzyjski. A każdy Korpus Złotego Jabłka jest ukochanym domem Złotego Robaka.
<BlessJah> duzo tego
<BlessJah> FSM, czajniczek russela, niewidzialny rozowy jednorozec
<jacekowski> scjentologia jest w sumie ciekawym pomyslem
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<ftpd> Cz.
<BlessJah> ciezko nadazyc
<BlessJah> ostatnio sam jakas religie wymy^H doznalem oswiecenia
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale glupie pytanie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: kazde dziecko wie ze oczy sa blizej niz uszy
<BlessJah> tia
<jacekowski> hmm, nie wyszlo mi
<BlessJah> to dlaczego najpierw slychac grzmoty a dopiero potem widać błyskawice?
<bastetmilo> przeciez jest na odwrót
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: csss
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: popsulas
<bastetmilo> oj
<bastetmilo> no sorry
<ftpd> Jeju.
<BlessJah> nie
<bastetmilo> już mnie nie ma :)
<ftpd> BlessJah: Sam przyznałeś, że zwykle stoisz tyłem do zbliżającej się burzy. Dlatego najpierw słyszysz - bo w tej sytuacji oczy są dalej.
<BlessJah> to nie jest pytanie na ktore odpowiedzia jest "bo dzwiek jest szybszy"
<ftpd> Jak dziecku :(((
<jacekowski> w ogole, se przeczytalem ze moj aparat ma 3GB ramu
<BlessJah> aparat? ramu?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> jak zdjecia robi to leci do ramu
<BlessJah> w sensie do przetwarzania, jak serie robisz?
<jacekowski> i stamtad jest kompresowane obrabiane i na karte
<jacekowski> i ze aparat taki potrafi kilka zdjec na sekunde zrobic
<jacekowski> to musi to do szybkiej pamieci leciec
<jacekowski> pojedyncze zdjecie to cos w okolicach 200MB jest
<jacekowski> zanim je skompresuje
<BlessJah> w sumie to ciekawe
<BlessJah> nigdy sie nie zastanawialem ile pamieci potrzebuje taki aparat
<BlessJah> ani jaki ma procesor
<Damn3d> czy do Ubuntu lepiej sie nadaje tablet Kupa X11 Pro czy KUPA X8 ?
<Damn3d> i czy w ogole na takim profesjonalnym tablecie jakim niewątpliwie jest Kupa, Ubuntu jest oficjalnie wspierane?
<Damn3d> i jak Unity dostosowuje sie do Kupy?
<ftpd> Trolluj z polotem.
<unkn000w> ?
<Damn3d> tj ja nie trolluje
<unkn000w> kupa america taka firma jest
<unkn000w> atomowe tablety robia
<Damn3d> no wiem, przeciez wlasnie o ich tablety pytam\
<unkn000w> ale ja do ftpd :)
<Damn3d> widze ze na tym kanale macie jakies uprzedzenia co do Kupy
<Damn3d> wręcz dyskryminujecie kupe
<Damn3d> A nawet Linus ostatnio tam bylo, ze wspominal
<Damn3d> że nvidia sie nie dostosowuje sie ani w ogole
<Damn3d> a Kupa za to ze tak, ze bardzo dobrze i ze w ogole on kupe lubi i poleca
<Damn3d> wiec nie rozumiem o co wam chodzi
<unkn000w> mi o nic przeca
<Damn3d> wiem, po prostu bardzo mnie oburzylo zachowanie niektorych i ich nienawiść co do produktów Kupy
<Damn3d> nie zdziwilbym sie jakby niedlugo przez takie cos rozpoczal sie taki 'Kupny Holokaust'
<Damn3d> a to juz powazna spraw
<Damn3d> -a
<unkn000w> "Tak... to jest kupa. To jest odpowiedź. Od tysięcy lat wszystkim cywilizacjom, kulturom i religiom, wielkim wojnom i rewolucjom, najwybitniejszym ludziom na świecie zawsze towarzyszy kupa. Teraz rozumiesz... to jest życie. Mnie oszukasz, przyjaciela oszukasz, mamusię oszukasz, ale życia nie oszukasz."
<ftpd> Hehe.
<ftpd> http://d.pr/i/h5Sj
<ftpd> Torrenty z demonoida.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-01
<luigi69> Witam
<luigi69> Wlasnie skompilowalem sobie vim ze zrodla, ale jak odpalam to ikonka cos nie wspolgra z dashem.
<luigi69> Po przypieciu nie mozna nie odpalac nowych instancji
<luigi69> Jak to `przypiac` prawidlowo?
<gjm> Ja nie wiem.
<BlessJah> luigi69: musisz napisac wlasny aktywator
<BlessJah> w ~/.local/share/applications czy jakos tak masz sample
<luigi69> BlessJah - thx
<luigi69> dziala jak trzeba :)
<luigi69> nie
<luigi69> dziala inaczej
<luigi69> uruchomiony z terminala gvim nie ma menu
<luigi69> uruchomiony z tego skroto ma
<luigi69> + ze skrotu nie pamieta swojej pozycji okienka
<luigi69> jakies dziwne to ;/ skrot ze spaczkowanej wersji dzialal inaczej
<gjm> ściągnij paczkę i ukradnij .desktop
<luigi69> dobrze miec snapshota ...
<luigi69> (bo to vm)
<luigi69> hm nic to nie pomoglo
<luigi69> dalej inaczej sie zachowuje z ikonki a inaczej odpalonyz terminala
<luigi69> (ten sam gvim)
<luigi69> mam ubuntu 12.04
<luigi69> jest opcja zainstalowc paczke z gvimem dla innego ubuntu?
<luigi69> bo ten paczkowany lepiej smiga z unity
<luigi69> ale jest troche przystaraway
<Dreadlish> a co to za problem
<Dreadlish> kopiujesz deba i instalujesz
<Dreadlish> ew sie nie będą wersje libów zgadzać
<luigi69> eh najnowszy jest 7.3.9xx
<luigi69> a launchpad
<luigi69> po skompilowaniu mam 7.3.1280
<luigi69> prawie 300 patchow ;/
<luigi69> musze jakos ta ikonke ogarnac
<Drathir> bry...
<suore> Heja
<lucjan> Ave
<bazant> witam
<WookieeM> \o
<bazant> pomoże ktoś z Air live wl-5460ap 
<bazant> nie mogę na diabła wejść... po resecie nie widzi mi wifi po kablu tez nie mogę...
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-02
<Drathir> bry...
<TheNumb> ry
<Quintasan> dobry
<Drathir> tak z ciekawosci cos sie zmienilo z serverowa wersja ubuntu, istnieje to to jeszcze?
<gjm> hrhr
<TheNumb> Drathir: istnieje i chyba ma się dość dobrze p
<TheNumb> ;p
<Drathir> a to jak istnieje to trzeba sie rozejrzec jak to czyste chodzi na vm i zuzycie ramu porownac...
<Bretos> Openbox; brak polskich znaków... macie może jakieś pomysły jak rozgryźć tego twardego orzecha?
<TheNumb> Bretos: a czym się logujesz?
<TheNumb> Jakiś menedżer logowania?
<Bretos> nie
<TheNumb> On powinien ustawić odpowiednie locale
<Bretos> prosto z tty sie loguje i startuje xy
<TheNumb> ._.
<Bretos> to nie jest na ubuntu nawet w zasadzie.. chciałem to zataić żebyście mnie nie wygonili :D
<Bretos> tylko arch
<Bretos> w TTY pl znaki śmigają wzorowo
<Bretos> więc locale są ok
<Bretos> tylko kwestia konfiguracji openboxa
<Quintasan> #archlinux?
<Bretos> Quintasan: świetny pomysł! Tylko #archlinux-pl potraktowałem jako ostatnią deskę ratunku, wydaje mi się, że tutaj jest milsza atmosfera :D
<Bretos> szczególnie że to jest ewidentnie kwestia konfiguracji openboxa
<gjm> → #archlinux(-pl)
<Bretos> no już już lece, nie chcecie mnie tu :( 
<Bretos> *a mogłem nie mówić, że to arch*
<gjm> ale taki hint: setxbmap pl w .xinitrc spróbuj
<Quintasan> Bretos: Powiem tak, /topic a przy okazji wiesz, że nie koniecznie mam blade pojęcie co Arch robi w swoich źrodłach
<TheNumb> mwahaha
<TheNumb> Quintasan: robi to co upstream.
<Quintasan> Dobrze wiedzieć
<TheNumb> Bretos: zainwestuj w jakiś menedżer logowania i problem zniknie bez kombinowania.
<Bretos> a co mają źródła archa do konfiguracji openboxa..? 0.o mniejsza, idę szukać dalej :D
<Bretos> gjm: spróbuje zaraz
<TheNumb> Bretos: SLIMa zainstaluj i nie marudź <:
<Quintasan> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Openbox_Themes_and_Apps#Keyboard_layout_switchers
<gjm> SLIM to kupa
<Bretos> TheNumb: menadżer logowania? a na co mi jakieś bajery nic sensownego nie robiące? :-)
<TheNumb> gjm: od razu lepiej gdm no nie? :D
<gjm> Nie, LightDM
<Bretos> Quintasan: nie mam zielonego pojęcia jakim cudem mogłem to przegapić... 0.o
<TheNumb> Bretos: jak nic sensownego nie robiące? :D Przecież ustawia Ci odpowiednie zmienne i dzięki temu nie masz takiej kupy jak teraz.
<gjm> Bretos: Chodź, na #archlinux-pl, tam Ci pomogę.
<Quintasan> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#Switching_between_keyboard_layouts
<Quintasan> ehh
<Bretos> gjm: dzięki, setxkbmap wystarczyłó
<gjm> Ale to jest wyjście partyzanckie.
<gjm> Prowizorka.
<Drathir> na archu tez mialem ze pl widzialem normalnie locale dzialalo, ale juz pl pisac nie moglem :p
<Drathir> a pomoglo zmienic ustawienia w xfce4 dotyczce klawiatury...
<TheNumb> Drathir: bo ustawia Ci zmienną :<
<TheNumb> Przecież to jest oczywista oczywistość.
<TheNumb> W większości dystrybucji z gotowym pulpetem robi to za Ciebie instalator.
 * Drathir myslal, ze locale-gen ustawia wszustko odnosnie danego jezyka wlacznie z klawiatura...
<TheNumb> Drathir: http://man.cx/locale-gen(8) ;-D
<TheNumb> 1rd
<gjm> 666th
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-03
<gjm> \o
<soure> Siemka
<soure> mam problem, http://i.imgur.com/boYKZWO.jpg czasami łąduje mi siłę takie coś, jak z tym walczyć, jak już to zobacze?
<Quintasan> soure: Masz tam napisane co jest nie tak.
<Quintasan> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Quintasan> cośtam dalej DOES NOT EXIST
<Quintasan> To pewnie oznacza tyle, że Ci dysku nie wykryło
<Quintasan> Albo zmienił się uuid dysku
<soure> jak UUID mogło się zmienić :D
<soure> same
<dweller> bardziej uuid partycji niż dysku
<dweller> i ono się zmienia przy modyfikacji systemu plików
<dj_oko> :(
<dj_oko> czas n wyprowadzkę
<dj_oko> i wyłączenie przedpokojowego routera :(
<quidnunc> Can someone help me translate the sentence "he served in the Polish cavalry during the second world war" ?
<Dreadlish> służył w polskiej kawalerii podczas drugiej wojny światowej
<quidnunc> Dreadlish: thank you
<Dreadlish> no problem.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-04
<BlessJah> sigh
<Quintasan> \o
<gjm> o\
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-05
<sbl_> Czy jest na sali spec ktory robil dzialajaca konfiguracje postfix + dovecot + mysql (postfixadmin, roundcube)
<sbl_> ?
<Voldenet> tak
<Voldenet> ja robiłem
<Voldenet> no, roundcube nie używałem
<sbl> Ja robilem taka konfiguracje okolo pol roku temu, wszystko pieknie smigalo ale wczoraj problwalem na nowym dedyku zrobic i nie jest tak kolorowo.
<sbl> Pierwsza rzecz to roznica w strukturze bazy danych
<sbl> moje configi z tego co przegladalem uzywaja innych zapytan (inne tabele)
<sbl> a postfixadmin przy instalacji wrzuca jeszcze inne
<sbl> Voldenet: czym debugowac postfixa i dovecota? wyleciay mi z glowy wszystkie polecenia do tego
<sbl> sprawdzanie kolejki itd
<sbl> jakbys mogl podpowiedziec bylbym wdzieczny
<Voldenet> qmgr?
<sbl> z tymi tabelami to nie problem, przerobilem sobie zapytania tak by pasowaly, ale jest tam zapytanie do tabeli forwards z destination itd w postfixadmin nie ma odpowiednika tej tabeli hmm
<sbl> Voldenet: masz jakies configi swoje, dosc swieze?
<Voldenet> świeże?
<Voldenet> To trzyletni debian bez upgrade'ów
<sbl> no takie max z konca 2012 roku
<Voldenet> :D
<sbl> mhm
<sbl> :D
<Voldenet> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SOHO_Postfix
<Voldenet> archwiki to mekka linuchowców
<Voldenet> wsio tam jest ;)
<Voldenet> ewentualnie: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Simple_Virtual_User_Mail_System
<sbl> Generalnie dovecot sprawdza czy logujacy sie uzytkownik istnieje w bazie a potem autoryzuje go przez sasl?
<Voldenet> nie, całość leci przez sasl
<sbl> probowalem telnetem sie zalogowac ale po wydaniu polecenia na koncu STARTTLS a potem login auth rozlacza mnie automatycznie
<sbl> na postfixie
<sbl> STARTTLS
<sbl> 220 2.0.0 Ready to start TLS
<sbl> LOGIN AUTH
<sbl> Connection closed by foreign host.
<Voldenet> hm, a próbowałeś spoglądać w logi?
<sbl> no wlasnie ktore :) syslog?
<sbl> czy postfix ma swoje gdzies
<sbl> chyba zrobie purge i sprobuje od nowa z jakims swiezym howto
<Voldenet> chyba w /var/log/messages
<Voldenet> ale to kwestia konfiguracji
<Voldenet> gdzieś w /var/log
<Voldenet> skorzystaj z niezawodnego triku admińskiego: ls -tl | head
<sbl> now lasnie w var/log nie ma logow postfixa, dovecota itd w syslogu widzialem ze jest problem z uprawieniami do configow mysql postfixa
<sbl> ale dlaczego odrzuca polaczenie gdy jeszcze nie sprobowalem sie nawet zalogowac, nie podalem mu maila
<Voldenet> wydaje mi się, że uprawnienia on sprawdza zanim się logujesz nawet
<sbl> hmm zmienilem uprawnienia na poprawne i w logach tylko bledy tj sprawdza lokalne konta w mysql (chyba tak nie powinno byc)
<sbl> typu root@mail.domena.pl
<Voldenet> Czemu? U mnie tak jest i działa
<sbl> Nie wiem czemu w sumie :)
<sbl> a co Ci zwraca gdy w telnecie wydasz STARTTLS i LOGIN AUTH ?
<kklimonda> sbl: po STARTTLS nie możesz od razu wsłać LOGIN AUTH
<kklimonda> postfix po STARTTLS oczekuje, że rozpoczniesz konfigurację TLS
<kklimonda> w logach masz zresztą nawet błąd: SSL_accept error from 89-67-12-139.dynamic.chello.pl[89.67.12.139]: -1
<kklimonda> warning: TLS library problem: 452:error:140760FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_CLIENT_HELLO:unknown protocol:s23_srvr.c:628:
<kklimonda> (postfix loguje normalnie do sysloga)
<kklimonda> defaultowo*
<sbl> kklimonda: nie moge od razu auth login bo postfix najpierw oczekuje starttls
<sbl> kklimonda: 530 5.7.0 Must issue a STARTTLS command first
<kklimonda> sbl: no tak, ale jak wymagasz TLS to musisz skorzystać z narzędzi które potrafią skonfigurować TLS, sam telnet nie wystarczy :)
<kklimonda> sbl: możesz na przykład użyć openssl (ale nie pamiętam dokładnej składni)
<kklimonda> sbl: o, openssl s_client -starttls smtp -crlf -connect serwer:port
<kklimonda> potem EHLO domena
<sbl> hmm
<sbl> robie wg jakiegos how to i dupa
<sbl> roundcube zwraca blad w logach
<sbl> IMAP Error: Login failed for admin@domena.pl from 194.X.X.X. Unable to send command: A0002 LOGIN admin@domena.pl admin in /home/sciezka/roundcube/skrypt.php
<sbl> wszystko robilem wg http://cygal.net.pl/wordpress/2013/04/22/stawiamy-wlasny-serwer-poczty-w-oparciu-o-postfix-dovecot-mysql-postfixadmin-roundcube/
<sbl> w syslogu nie ma nic poza bledami w postaci dostarczania maili lokalnych root@mail.domena.pl za pomoca configow mysql postfixa
<sbl> telnet na port 587 po chwili odrzuca placzenie w postaci
<sbl> Connected to mail.domena.pl.
<sbl> Escape character is '^]'.
<sbl> Connection closed by foreign host.
<sbl> Gdy cudem sie polaczy i wydam polecenie EHLO to zawisa
<sbl> po czym rozlacza
<p74> witam czy sa manuale po polsku do ubuntu ?
<gjm> Są, ale do starszych wersji.
<gjm> http://pl.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<p74> dzięki +gjm
<aquila> ktoś poda dobry sreaming do janowich vs Murray?
<eshlox> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-319.12-driver.html już ktoś tego używał?
<eshlox> bo tam się przypadkowo natknąłem i nie wiem czy to dalej z bumblebee działa czy jak
<eshlox> w sensie optimus
<Drathir> bry...
<sbl> Voldenet: jest mozliwosc downgradu dovecota?
<sbl> Moje configi i inny ktory znalazlem (fajny) sa pod dovecot 1.x a w repo teraz jest dovecot 2.1
<Drathir> sbl: lepiej przerobic raczej...
<sbl> Drathir: znalazlem nowsze howto dla dovecota 2.X zrobilem wszystko 1:1, zero bledu i chuj :/ nie autoryzuje usera
<sbl> Failed login
<sbl> zrobilem wg tego http://krisweston.com/2012/postfix-dovecot-and-mysql-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts/#Installation
<kklimonda> sbl: dovecot ma całkiem porządne logi
<kklimonda> sbl: sprawdź co dokładnie nie działa
<kklimonda> sbl: szczególnie ustaw auth_debug i auth_debug_passwords
<kklimonda> w configu, a później w logach (standardowo chyba /var/log/dovecot.log) będzie prawie krok po kroku opisane co się dzieje
<sbl> kklimonda: rzecz w tym, ze mam w configu dovecota ustawione debugi ale logow w /var/logs brak
<kklimonda> sbl: ech, to nie jest czarna magia - jak masz dobrze ustawione to logi się robią, sprawdzałem ;)
<sbl> kklimonda: w syslogu sypie dovecot, moze w wersji 2.1 nie sra juz do var/log
<sbl> zrobilem testowe konto admin@domenka.pl z haslem admin w bazie ENCRYPT i dovecot odrzuca
<sbl> Jul  5 18:19:45 invcenter dovecot: auth-worker(18279): pam(admin@invcenter.pl,37.59.29.227): pam_authenticate() failed: Authentication failure (password mismatch?) (given password: admin)
<kklimonda> sbl: loguje tam gdzie mu ustawisz ogólnie
<sbl> moje konfigi sa 1:1 jak na tym how to wiec nie mozeliwe ze cos zjebalem sam z siebie
<sbl> skoro gosciowi dziala a mi nie to cos nie tak
<kklimonda> pam rzucający błędem nie jest problemem sam w sobie
<kklimonda> dovecot po prostu sprawdza po kolei dostępne metody
<kklimonda> sbl: to trochę jak z zrzucaniem winy na błędy w kompilatorze
<kklimonda> ostatecznie i tak wychodzi na to, że błąd był między klawiaturą a siedzeniem
<kklimonda> no chyba, że masz wyjątkowego pecha
<kklimonda> ale skoro innym działa
<sbl> kklimonda: wiem ze nic nie dzieje sie bez przyczyny ale nawet nie wiem jak zdebugowac co jest grane i gdzie popelnilem blad
<sbl> hmm widze w mail.err ze postfix cos sypie
<sbl> postfix/sendmail[11785]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<sbl> mimo ze main.cf tam jest
<kklimonda> nie ma dostępu?
<sbl> wyzeruje logi i przetestuje raz jeszcze
<sbl> kklimonda: prawa ma takie same jak oryginalny main.cf skopiowalem do main.cf.bak
<kklimonda> sbl: kurde, mam tam do ciebie przyjść i wymyśleć? ;)
<sbl> kklimonda: a to nie mozna juz na IRCu pisac o takich rzeczach?
<sbl> nie musisz sie udzielac w temacie jak nie chcesz
<kklimonda> sbl: bo idzie to trochę jak wyrywanie zęba
<sbl> to byly jednak stare logi
<sbl> brak pomyslow..
<kklimonda> sbl: w pierwszej kolejności musisz skonfigurować dovecota by wypluwał z siebie debug logi związane z logowaniem, innej opcji nie ma
<kklimonda> standardowo config jest rozbity na milion plików, odpowiednia sekcja to /etc/dovecot/conf.d/10-logging.conf
<kklimonda> debug_log_path, auth_debug i auth_debug_passwords cię interesują
<sbl> kklimonda: ok nadalem mu path na /var/log/dovecot.log i ustawilem to co napisales
<sbl> wynik loga po nieudanym logowaniu na roundcube
<sbl> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=M3imResR
<sbl> nie widze tam nic co mogloby mi pomoc
<kklimonda> sbl: w ogóle zdaje się nie korzystać z mysql
<sbl> kklimonda: hmm
<kklimonda> sbl: zajrzyj do 10-auth.conf
<kklimonda> sbl: jeżeli to ciągle config ubuntu/debiana to na dole są linie !include
<kklimonda> standardowo jest chyba tylko auth-system.conf
<sbl> ok odpalilem mu (bylo zahaszowane includowanie configa -sql
<sbl> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=nxUj3cjA
<sbl> hmm tylko w ostatnim zapytaniu probiera home, uid, gid z tabeli users
<sbl> gdzie tam w ogole nie ma uid gid
<sbl> tam jest email password
<sbl> nigdzie w configu nie widze tego zapytania nawet
<kklimonda> sbl: no, więc w tym tutorialu co wkleiłeś jest część w której ustawiasz password_query
<sbl> kklimonda: no wlasnie wiec mam w tym configu password_query takie jak w tutorialu czyli to pierwsze zapytanie z logow ktore zwraca OK
<sbl> query: SELECT email as user, password FROM users WHERE email='admin@invcenter.pl';
<sbl> Jul 05 18:46:52 auth: Debug: client out: OK	1	user=admin@invcenter.pl
<kklimonda> no to jest ok
<sbl> szukam tego drugiego zapytania i nigdzie go nie ma hmm
<sbl> dovecot z howto to 2.0.19 a moj to 2.1.7 roznice w strukturze configow nie byly chyba jakies drastyczne w tych wersjach
<kklimonda> no nie
<sbl> nie mam juz chyba sily robic konfiguracji postfix, dovecot, mysql od nowa juz N-ty raz
<sbl> hmm chwilka
<sbl> kklimonda: to mozliwe ze to drugie zapytanie gdzie on szuka uid gid w users pochodzi z poza dovecota?
<sbl> przeszukalem configi.. nic
<sbl> holy fuck!
<sbl> dziala ;o
<sbl> logowac loguje, ale ani nie wychodza maile ani nie przychodza :) ale niewazne. na dzis koniec
<sbl> reszte poszperam w logach w poneidzialek
<sbl> dzieki kklimonda 
<ftpd> Morning.
<Voldenet> afternoon
<kamil> hej
<kamil> mam pytanie - jaka komenda moge rozlaczyc internet?
<kamil> z poziomu konsoli?
<kamil> konkretnie to potrzebuje programu, ktory np. po 15 minutach mi rozlaczy neta
<kamil> mam
<kamil> nie bylo pytania
<kamil> :D
<gjm> gz
<kamil> wsumie to nie do konca, bo system mi go sam przywraca
<kamil> ale wylacze przywracanie polaczenia
<kamil> i po problemie
<gjm> kamil: sudo ifconfig 'interfejs' down
<kamil> ifconfig wlan0 down
<kamil> tak uzylem
<kamil> trace polaczenie, ale po chwili system je odzyskuje
<gjm> Wyłącz w NetworkManagerze.
<kamil> wlasnie szukam
<kamil> w unity
<babaj> dlaczego tworzenie stron w javie jest takie super trudne ;d
<babaj> pelno konfiguracja trzeba narobic by zaczac cos pisac
<babaj> -.-
<gjm> taa…
<kamil> gjm, nie mam tego do wyklikania
<kamil> musze jakos inaczej ogarnac
<gjm> Masz, na panelu powineneś mieć ikonkę.
<DaZ> tworzenie stron w javie
<kklimonda> babaj: bo Java ogólnie ssie
<DaZ> co
<kklimonda> ech, zresztą nie tak
<babaj> kklimonda,  : (
<kklimonda> babaj: Java i ekosystem zawsze były rozwijane z myślą o dużych firmach
<kklimonda> i dużych projektach
<kamil> dobra, mam
<gjm> Mówiłem.
<kklimonda> więc faktycznie Java ssie kiedy próbujesz użyć ją do zrobienia czegoś mniejszego, w pojedynkę
<kamil> wylacyzlem "connect automaticaly", "reconnect automaticaly" nie znalazlem i myslalem, ze nie ma
<gjm> To o to chodziło.
<kklimonda> no ale cóż - odpowiednie narzędzia do zadań etc. ;/
<kamil> a potem wylaczylem "connect automaticaly" przy konkretnym polaczeniu WiFi
<kamil> i juz sie nie laczyl ponownie automatycznie
<babaj> kklimonda, ok ale jak mam sie przygotowac z jakiegos super duzego rameworku na rozmowe o prace?
<kamil> co do javy - jesli dobrze placa, to tylko pisac
<kamil> :P
<kamil> a javovwcy raczej dobrze zarabiaja
<kamil> :)
<kklimonda> kamil: ogólnie programiści dobrze zarabiają
<kamil> kklimonda: wczoraj bylem na rozmowie o prace na stanowisko programista PHP
<kamil> 2500 na poczatek
<kamil> bida
<kklimonda> kamil: PHP to nie język programowania
<kklimonda> sorry ;)
<kamil> heh
<kamil> :P
<kamil> dlatego migruje do javy
<kamil> :)
<kklimonda> kamil: tzn. z Javą jest tak samo
<kklimonda> zależy gdzie się dostaniesz
<kklimonda> jak do dużego korpo
<kklimonda> jako klepacz kodu to też kokosów zbijać nie będziesz raczej
<kamil> mhm
<kklimonda> babaj: cóż, jak chcesz to musisz się zaprzeć i przeboleć
<kamil> jacy programisci obecnie najlepiej zarabiaja?
<kamil> javowcy? c#?
<babaj> kamil, assemblera
<kamil> w sumie
<kamil> :D
<kamil> z assemlerem niewiele mialem wspolnego
<kklimonda> kamil: programiści COBOL zarabiają kupę kasy
<kamil> kklimonda: kupa kasy to znaczy ile?
<babaj> kamil, w javie tez jest bida
<kamil> w sumie to ciekawy temat
<kklimonda> kamil: nie rzucę teraz kwotą, ale to są prace w finansach z dużą odpowiedzialnością
<kamil> ja mam teraz 19 lat i moge pojsc w roznych kierukach
<kamil> a nie ukrywam, ze nie chce biedowac
<kklimonda> nad programami które są rozwijane przez dekady
<kklimonda> w języku którego prawie nikt się nie uczy
<kamil> mhm
<kklimonda> ale to nie w PL raczej
<kklimonda> kamil: Java zawsze będzie bezpieczną opcją
<kamil> i tak pewnie wyjade z PL wczesniej czy pozniej
<kklimonda> ale jeżeli chcesz się rozwijać to i tak musisz poznać kilka języków
<kamil> ja poswiecilem sporo czasu na WWW
<kamil> i ogolnie nawet jestem oblatany
<kamil> jak wczoraj bylem na tej rozmowie to byli pod wrazeniem
<kamil> ale co z tego
<kamil> jak mi nie moga zaoferowac konkretnej kasy
<kklimonda> gdzie?
<kamil> lubelskie
<kklimonda> tzn. miasto
<kamil> lublin
<kamil> konkretnie
<kamil> :)
<kklimonda> mhm
<kklimonda> trochę średnia lokalizacja
<kamil> nom
<kamil> za rok koncze szkole srednia
<kamil> na dzienne raczej nie pojde
<kamil> wiec trzeba bedzie juz myslec o czyms konkretnym
<kamil> z zmiana lokalizacji nie mam problemu
<kamil> :)
<kamil> tylko jeszcze musze przemyslec czego sie uczyc
<kklimonda> no to do Wrocławia uderzaj jak ci się uda zachaczyć
<Voldenet> zrób socjologię
<kklimonda> kamil: ważniejsze jest gdzie się będziesz uczyć w sumie
<kklimonda> kamil: chyba, że chodzi ci o język
<kamil> kklimonda: chodzi mi o jezyk
<kklimonda> kamil: jak korpo to Java i .NET
<kklimonda> jak mniejsze firmy to PHP, Python i Ruby
<kamil> ogolnie to troche sie zawiodlem - bo programista to elitarny zawod i myslalem, ze bada kokosy
<kamil> a tu 2500 mies
<kklimonda> tyle z webdeweloperki
<Voldenet> C# i Java to praktycznie to samo
<kamil> nie musi byc webdevelperka
<kklimonda> kamil: programistów PHP jest od groma
<Voldenet> chociaż C# i Javowcy mają inne podejście, na przykład programiści javy preferują interfejsy a C# częściowe klasy
<Voldenet> ale ogólnie to to samo
<kklimonda> Voldenet: C# jest teraz sporo do przodu jeżeli chodzi o ficzery języka
<Voldenet> no
<kklimonda> ale bardziej chodziło mi o "ekosystemy"
<kklimonda> albo .NET albo Java
<kamil> ogolnie to do tej pory robilem WWW jako frelancer
<kamil> i tutaj jest ciut wiecej kasy
<kamil> niz w firmie
<kklimonda> bo są tak podobne, że nie warto uczyć się obu naraz
<Voldenet> ale niestabilne
<kamil> ale chcialem pojsc do firmy i zobacyzc jak to wyglada
<Voldenet> wszyscy się opierdalają
<Voldenet> i udają, że robi
<kklimonda> kamil: płacą ci tego samego co miesiąc
<Voldenet> robią*
<kklimonda> albo nie płacą
<kklimonda> pracujesz 3-4 godziny dziennie
<kklimonda> ale musisz siedzieć 8-9
<kklimonda> ;)
<kamil> :D
<kamil> jako freelancer czasami pracuje 24 na dobe
<kamil> a czsami chodze caly dzien obok kompa
<kamil> i siade na 15 minut
<kamil> cos napisze
<kamil> i se ide 
<kamil> :D
<kklimonda> mhm
<kklimonda> freelancing ma sporo minusów
<kklimonda> ale pracujesz na siebie
<kklimonda> ale nie masz urlopu
<kamil> no w firmie po prostu bym sie czegos nauczyl
<kklimonda> ale zarabiasz więcej
<kamil> bo ja nawet nie znam zadnego programisty
<kklimonda> kamil: niestety jest duża szansa, że w firmie też nie poznasz
<kamil> :D
<kamil> nie no - troche moglbym sie wdrozyc w to srodowisk
<kamil> srodowisko*
<kklimonda> pewnie
<kklimonda> ale lepszych programistów znajdziesz chodząc na spotkania
<kklimonda> chociaż to pewnie nie w lublinie
<kamil> spotkania?
<kamil> musze sie porzadnie zastanowic
<kamil> jeszcze poczytam na forach troche
<kklimonda> no, w większych miastach są spotkania...
<kamil> w ktrym kierunku sie rozwijac
<kklimonda> najczęściej pythonowców i rubyowców chyba
<kamil> bo wydaje mi sie, ze bez sensu isc dalej w WWW
<kklimonda> kamil: trudna decyzja, rynek zmienia się non stop
<kklimonda> najlepiej rozwijać się w rzeczach które nie są przywiązane do jednego języka/ekosystemu
<kamil> mhm
<kamil> racja
<kamil> mysle, ze ta javka mi na pewno nie zaszkodzi
<Voldenet> jak jesteś zainteresowany to po prostu programuj we wszystkim, jak ja ;D
<kklimonda> IT to strasznie wymagająca dziedzina jeżeli chcesz się rozwijać
<kamil> ogolnie to spoko po wczoraj - po rozmowie
<kamil> bo mam 19 lat i prace moge dostac o tak
<kamil> od reki
<kamil> ale to nie jest jeszcze to co bym chcial
<kklimonda> jak masz 19 lat
<kklimonda> to ciężko nawet powiedzieć co byś chciał ;)
<kamil> cos w tym jest
<kklimonda> bezpieczne 2500zł (o ile to na rękę) to spokój na chwilę
<kamil> ale wiem, ze 2500 to nei jest szczyt moich ambicji
<kamil> :)
<kklimonda> no ale masz 19 lat
<kklimonda> zawsze możesz dalej robić freelancerkę po pracy
<kklimonda> to taki fajny wiek
<kklimonda> kiedy w sumie nie masz pewnie jeszcze wielu zobowiązań
<kklimonda> i możesz przeżyć na 5 godzinach snu
<kklimonda> i red bullu
<kklimonda> zawsze możesz się  po paru miesiącach zwolnić
<kamil> jak zaczalem miec kase z freelancerki to troche odciayzlem rodzicow, przyzwyczailem ich do tego, ze nie musza lozyc na mnie pieniedzy
<kklimonda> ale będziesz miał wpis w CV, że pracowałeś
<kamil> wiec trzeba jechac jakos do przodu
<Voldenet> ja mam więcej i 4 godziny
<kklimonda> tzn. w firmie pracowałeś
<Voldenet> snu mi wystarczą
<kklimonda> Voldenet: zazdroszczę :(
<Voldenet> co ciekawe, jak miałem 18 to potrzebowałem co najmniej 10h
<Voldenet> a teraz
<Voldenet> 4 4 4 4 4
<kklimonda> Voldenet: nie, wtedy się po prostu opierdalałeś ;)
<Voldenet> a w sobotę: 70
<Voldenet> :D
<kamil> no ja na 5h snu dlugo nie pociagne
<kamil> jak bylo zlecenie, ze trzeba bylo
<Voldenet> kklimonda: też możliwe :D
<kamil> to na prawde rowno zapierdzielalem
<kamil> ale potem musialem odpoczac
<kklimonda> kamil: no tak, ale to dlatego, że nie masz rytmu pracy
<kklimonda> dlatego łatwiej ci jest zarwać parę nocy
<kamil> nie mam
<kklimonda> a potem się obijać przez 2 dni
<kamil> dokladnie tak robie
<kklimonda> niż pracować codziennie po równo ;)
<kklimonda> no, to nawet najprostsza praca może ci pomóc wypracować nawyki
<kklimonda> chyba, że firma będzie dnem
<kamil> w ogole to zauwazylem, ze na jesieni mam mega motywacje
<kamil> a na wiosne jak przychodza upaly to tak sobie
<kamil> :D
<kamil> no wlasnie w tej firmie co rozmawialem
<kamil> niechetnie daja ludziom prace do domu
<kamil> tylko 9-17 codziennie
<kklimonda> no i dobrze
<kamil> wiec spoko
<kamil> wypracowalbym sobie rytm
<kklimonda> bo firma nie ma ci dawać pracy do domu
<kklimonda> a ty nie masz oddawać firmie wolnego czasu
<kamil> mhm
<kamil> zapamietam
<kamil> zeby kiedys mnie nie przerobili
<kamil> na murzyna
<kamil> zw
<suore> o/
<webnull> cześć
<webnull> ja niestety przybyłem tu z pytaniem, ponieważ ręce mi opadają :P
<webnull> Czy zna się ktoś z Was na wyrażeniach regularnych?
<Voldenet> webnull: no ba
<Voldenet> dalej szukać nie musisz, wyrażenia regularne to moja druga osobowość
<webnull> Voldenet: Kurcze jakoś sobie poradziłem po 2 godzinach :D
<webnull> Piszę konwerter jednego systemu szablonów - Smarty do RainTPL
<webnull> i coś bardzo uciążliwie szło przez jakiś czas
<Drathir> kklimonda: to w teorii, a w rzeczywistosci to chyba w wiekszosci biurowej pracy to do domu trzeba zabierac, bo inaczej nie ma mozliwosci wyrobis sie na czas... :/
<Voldenet> Drathir: ja się wyrabiam i mam jeszcze 2-3h na irca
<Drathir> Voldenet: czyli mozliwe, ze szefow z wyobraznia masz...
<Voldenet> nie, po prostu bardzo szybko piszę kod
<Voldenet> niektórzy biorą do domu
<Voldenet> ;D
<webnull> Voldenet: Mam jedno pytanie odnośnie wyrażeń, czy byłbyś w stanie odpowiedzieć? : >
<Voldenet> webnull: nie wiem
<Voldenet> musiałbym usłyszeć pytanie
<Voldenet> :D
<kklimonda> Drathir: jeżeli to jest normalne zdarzenie w firmie to problemem jest zarządzanie
<webnull> Voldenet: haha, tylko pytałem grzecznie czy masz chwilkę czasu :P
<kklimonda> Drathir: oczywiście taniej jest wymusić na pracownikach
<kklimonda> Drathir: by zamiast  ~8 godzin pracowali 10-12
<kklimonda> Drathir: jeszcze w domu, bez nadgodzin oczywiście
<Drathir> Voldenet: to i tak sie potwierdza troszke ze gora z wyobraznia i sumieniem, bo gdybys mial wrednego szefa to specjalnie by Ci dorzucil, bo zbyt dobrze Ci idzie...
<kklimonda> Drathir: jeżeli masz takiego szefa, to czas poszukać nowej pracy
<webnull> Voldenet: http://wklej.org/id/1081037/
<kklimonda> (tzn. nie twierdzę, że taki szef jest wyjątkiem - ale to toksyczna sytuacja i płacisz za to swoim zdrowiem)
<Voldenet> Drathir: stary, to trzeba ukrywać
<Voldenet> jak Ci dobrze idzie
<Voldenet> udawaj, że coś robisz
<Voldenet> kompiluj
<Voldenet> i takie tam :D
<webnull> xD
<kklimonda> rofl
<kklimonda> ech kurde, a potem się dziwią, że w PL najniższa wydajność pracy ;)
<Drathir> kklimonda: to ja pamietam jak wredny szefu wyganiac potrafil perfidnie, bo juz godzina, niewazne, ze jeszcze bylo co zrobic :p
<Voldenet> webnull: nie da się
<webnull> Voldenet: wiem, że (.*) jest problemem, ale jak to zastąpić? Musi się dać : D
<Voldenet> Nie da się zastąpić zagnieżdżonych pętli
<Voldenet> niczym
<Voldenet> jak masz
<Drathir> Voldenet: czasem ciezko np w przypadku jesli Ci taki stoi nad glowa z zegarkiem w reku komentujac w dodatku na glos...
<Voldenet> {foreach} {foreach}{/foreach} {/foreach}
<webnull> Mi chodzi o wyciągnięcie kodu HTML pomiędzy znacznikami {foreach}{/foreach}
<Voldenet> to regexp nie jest w stanie nijak
<webnull> Ale nie chodzi mi o zagnieżdżone ;)
<Voldenet> aaaaaa
<Voldenet> .*?
<Voldenet> :D
<webnull> Po prostu regexp się gubi i w wyniku podaje mi pierwszą pętlę dobrze, a drugą wkleja w piewrszą już... :(
<Voldenet> zamiast .*
<webnull> Spróbuję :D
<webnull> Nożesz kurde, pięknie działa :D
<Voldenet> ja oddycham regexpami :D
<webnull> Dziękuję bardzo :D
<webnull> Regexpy są bardzo szybkie.
<webnull> Dlatego przechodzę aktualnie w projekcie na system szablonów, który działa na regexpach samych.
<webnull> Cóż, trzeba będzie się poduczyć tego :>
<Drathir> kklimonda: jakby za wydajnosc byla wdziecznosc odpowiednia to mysle, ze nawet z przyjemnoscia by sie wszystko robilo, co w swojej mocy, a jak chyba w polsce jest nastawienie, zeby jechac po pracownikach jak sie tylko da to nie ma co sie raczej dziwic...
<kklimonda> Drathir: generalizujesz
<Drathir> Voldenet: a tak z ciekawosci to kucie z jakichs zrodel dobrych czy tak po prost jak oddychanieu samosamo z siebie Ci wychodzi?
<Voldenet> jak z oddychaniem
<Voldenet> zaleta dużej inteligencji
<Voldenet> możesz się obijać wszędzie
<Voldenet> (:
<Drathir> kklimonda: nie zaprzeczam, ale po tym co slysze/slyszalem takie wnioski niestety :/
<kklimonda> Drathir: bo ogólnie ci którym się dobrze pracuje nie narzekają :)
<Drathir> Voldenet: a na poczatki cos tak, zeby podstawy solidne i poprawne poznac co bys polecil?
<Voldenet> nie wiem, w życiu nie przeczytałem niczego od deski do deski
<Voldenet> przynajmniej o programowaniu
<Voldenet> przeczytałem specyfikacje tylko
<Drathir> kklimonda: ale zachwalac tez moga...
<kklimonda> regexpów najlepiej się uczyć na  żywo
<kklimonda> Drathir: ech, w PL mówienie o tym jak ci jest fajnie jest w złym guście ;)
<Voldenet> regexpów tylko na żywca się da uczyć
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-06
<suore> Siemka, mam problem "Program VLC nie może otworzyć MRL file://linkpliku/.ts (Błąd wejścia/wyjścia)" o co chodzi?.
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<suore> happy
<eshlox> czy komuś się udało uruchomić steama na optimusie?
<suore> pogoogluj za optirun, było od kokota pana poradników :)
<suore> J mam zwykłą nv, to mi to zwisało i nie czytałem.
<eshlox> optiruna to już mam dawno, wyszedł l2d2, chciałem pograć i już szukam 3 godziny, co naprawię jeden błąd to kolejny się ukazuje
<eshlox> już mam dość ;-)
<suore> do startu l4d2 też musisz dopsiać optiorun chyba
<suore> parametry startowe
<suore> w SS3 się dopisywało coż związane z optirunem
<suore> to w L4D2 też
<eshlox> już mi się strony w google skończyły ;-) granie pod linuxem nadal ssie
<suore> vblank_mode=0 primusrun ./hl2_linux -game left4dead2_beta -steam   leń
<webnull> Może trzeba ponaciskać trochę Valve aby Ci z kolei przycisnęli Nvidię do lepszego supportu optimusa
<suore> teraz chyba bez beta
<suore> steam muiszz uruchomić bez optinura
<suore> i bez prima
<suore> odpalasz go normalnie
<eshlox> suore: jakim sposobem dajesz odpowiedź na mój problem skoro nawet nie wiesz czym jest spowodowany
<eshlox> ?
<suore> "czy komuś się udało uruchomić steama na optimusie?"
<suore> podałałem ci odpowiedź jak
<suore> nie wiem co się spinasz
<eshlox> webnull: już są stery od nvidii ze wsparciem do optimusa, beta jakieś ale są
<eshlox> suore: odpowiedź na to pytanie powinna być tak/nie ;-) no i wiem jak się uruchamia cokolwiek pod linuxem więc..
<eshlox> eh
<suore> eshlox, problemy z głową?. panna tyłka nie dała?. Skoro dałem ci odpowiedź = rozwiązania które działa w 99% przypadkach, oznacza chyba tak. Prawda?.
<eshlox> nie ;-)
<suore> Pojawiają się gry na Lina, głownie supportowane ubuntu, i już gimbaza sie schodzi... masakra...
<eshlox> gimbaza?
<suore> ta, gimbaza, orange kidy, i inne. Skoro podanie odpowiedzi (równoznaczne z odpowiedzią TAK), dla ciebie nie jest tak, to gratuluj inteligencji.
<suore> To co ty piszesz, jest nie logiczne :)
<eshlox> nie bardzo, ja wiem jaki mam problem więc Twoje odpowiedzi nie są logiczne ;-)
<suore> Zapytałeś sie czy ktos uruchomił, ja podałem ci gotowe rozwiązanie - co znaczy "tak, prosze tu masz rozwiązanie". A ty twierdzisz, że tak, nie jest równe tak, tylko nie.
<suore> " czy komuś się udało uruchomić steama na optimusie?" rozumiem to jako problem, że nie umiesz. Inteligentny człowiek umie się domysleć.
<suore> i logicznie pomyśleć :)
<suore> potem dodałeś coś L4D2, że chciałbyś pograć
<suore> więć problem jest gra, nie steam.
<suore> wiec podałem ci działający kod.
<suore> a ty się jeszcze obrażasz, że ktoś udzielił ci odpowiedzi.
<suore> Ide na śniadanie, nara...
<eshlox> nie obrażam się, dobra, nie mam dziś czasu i ochoty na bezsensowne rozmowy, GIMBAZA mówi EOT.
 * bjfs tymczasem zamienia ubuntu na freebsd
<eshlox> a ja jak tylko nabędę lapka z ssd to wracam na gentoo, nawet dla samej społeczności, bo ta z *ubuntu..
<bjfs> tak to jest jak coś jest popularne/powszechne (:
<eshlox> ano, zmieniłem z gentoo na kubuntu, na początku było fajnie, wszystko działało bez jakiejś większej konfiguracji, a teraz jak się chce coś zmienić większego to już problem, a jeszcze do tego mnie nazywają gimbaza
<eshlox> ;-)
<suore> Nie oszukujmy się, tutaj nikt nie używa ubuntu
<aquila_> eshlox to chyba dobrze znowu być młodym :)
<eshlox> nie czuję się staro ;-) pewnie nawet nie jestem, chociaż to kwestia spojrzenia
<eshlox> ok, bbl
<denysonique> Dobra kuce, bawimy się w pokazywanie swoich pulpitów
<denysonique> Zacznę pierwszy: http://i.imgur.com/7w31pXa.jpg?
<suore> o, nigdy nie widziałem KDE4 z paskiem u góry
<denysonique> suore: tak najwygodniej, mieć blisko taby przeglądarki oraz pasek
<denysonique> żeby nie latać myszką
<denysonique> suore: a teraz Twoja kolej
<suore> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/przechwycenieobrazuekranu-06072013-120833.php a masz i mój 
<suore> XFCE ^.^
<denysonique> suore: Radiotray++
<suore> denysonique, z polskimi stacjami :D
<suore> Zainstalowa bym unity, ale nie wiem jak dodać tam licznik wolnego miesca, jak mam tu
<suore> i raz  ten aplet z pogodą
<suore> w pasku :D
<suore> nie znam sie na unity
<suore> po upadku gnome 2, przeniosłęm się na XFCE4
<t0m3k_> możliwe, że ktoś mi ukradł nicka na freenode? Hasło które używałem od kilku lat (koło 5-6) przestało działać :(
<t0m3k__> ale nikogo od mojej ostatniej wizyty nie było... czemu hasło nie pasuje?
<t0m3k> jakby ktoś miał podobny problem to trzeba się zgłosić na #freenode :D
<denysonique> suore: zainstaluj KDE, tam wszystko jest mozliwe
<denysonique> Co mam zrobic aby mi cpufreq dzialalo na 12.04?
<denysonique> $ ls /sys/devices/cpu
<denysonique> power  subsystem  type  uevent
<denysonique> jak widzicie brakuje tutaj...
<denysonique> cpu0 oraz cpu1
<Drathir> bry...
<Drathir> denysonique: cpufreq-bench posiadasz? dla pewnosci sprawdz tez bios czy wlaczone wsparcie...
<denysonique> Drathir: co z tego jesli nie mam procesorow w /sys/devices
<denysonique> interfejs nie jest dostarczany przez jajko/modul
<Drathir> osobiscie choc inny system to tez nie posiadam tam cpu0 cpu1
<denysonique> Drathir: i mam cpufreq-set itp
<denysonique> bench, nie mam
<Drathir> a stopniowanie dziala
<denysonique> Drathir: nie
<suore> denysonique, żartujesz? :D KDE? xD moj PC ni ma 16gb ramu
<denysonique> suore: na 3GB chodzi gladko
<Drathir> lscpu
<suore> denysonique, mi sie 4GB DDR3 crahuje jak cholera
<denysonique> Drathir: moj cpu potrafi cpufreq, na Gentoo dzialalo
<denysonique> suore: to moze kiedys tak bylo
<Drathir> http://bpaste.net/show/112298
<denysonique> suore: teraz jest spoko, i nie zapomnij wylaczyc nepomuka itp
<denysonique> Drathir: to sie robi inaczej
<denysonique> Drathir: $ cat /proc/cpuinfo
<suore> moje kiedyś to ok 5 miechół temu
<suore> a po 2gie Firefox i inne apliakcje GTK źle sie integrują z QT
<suore> pporaz KDE4 nie będzie wydawan yz Mirem :P
<DaZ> i dobrze
<DaZ> port oxygena na gtk jest całkiem w kake
<DaZ> i jak sie ma biedadystrybucje to moze crashuje :v
<denysonique> GTK to nic fajnego
<denysonique> Firefox jest juz stary i wolne ma UI, kazdy teraz uzwa chrum chrum albo opere
<DaZ> quite
<Drathir> http://bpaste.net/show/112300
<Drathir> opera juz silnik zmienila?
<DaZ> i tak i nie
<denysonique> Drathir: nie masz vtx
<Drathir> lol kvm smiga bez problemow :p
<denysonique> Drathir: to odpal skype
<Drathir> http://bpaste.net/show/112301
<Drathir> nie korzystam ze skype bo to botnet od kiedy winzgroza przejela...
<Drathir> http://bpaste.net/show/112302
<gjm> joł
<Drathir> a tak swoja droga choc pewnosci nie mam bo nie uzywam, ale slyszalem cos, ze nowego skype nie idzie odpalic chyba ma jakiegos buga krytycznego... mozliwe, zestara wersja dziala jak ms nie zablokowal...
<gjm> hrhr
<Aquila> jest ktoś jeszcze?
<Stirlitz> \./
<Aquila> zainstalowalem sobie cinnamon i nie wiem jak zwiększyć wysokość panelu dolnego, jest tak mały że nic na nim nie widzę :)
<Aquila> próbowałem w edytorze dcionf ale nic tam nie znalazłem
<Aquila> *dconf
<Stirlitz> cinnaamon to nie bardzo ubuntu
<Stirlitz> ubuntu to unity i tyle
<Aquila> to jest ubuntu tylko ze srodowiskiem graficznym gnome-cinnamon
<Stirlitz> cinnamon nie gnome ;) nieważne
<Stirlitz> ale raczej musiałbys isć na jakiś #mint o ile znasz angielski
<Aquila> Stirlitz np:  http://osworld.pl/cinnamon-fork-gnome-3/
<Stirlitz> heh ake mi sie zabawnie firefox popsuł
<Stirlitz> wszystkie adresy w google odwiedziłem
<Drathir> Stirlitz: moze przez sen lunatykujesz i za bota robisz? hrhr
<Drathir> zartuje oczywiscie...
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-07
<suore> o/
<sbl> kklimonda: witam ponownie
<sbl> kklimonda: pamietasz jak w piatek meczylem sie z postfixem/dovecotem? Wszystko dziala, wysyla, odbiera ale jest jeden problem.
<sbl> Moze bys mogl cos poradzic lub podpowiedziec
<sbl> Ustawilem sobie aliasy na konto w tabeli forwards 3 aliasy na 1 konto.
<sbl> Przy probie wyslania maila z zewnetrznego serwera na te 3 aliasy, wiadomosc nie dochodzi i wisi w kolejce
<jacekowski> no to popacz w logi
<sbl> W kolejce jest adres nadawcy ponizej blad a pod nim 3 x adres docelowy aliasu
<sbl> (mail system configuration error)
<sbl> W mail.log jest informacja ze poprawnie dodano wiadomosc do kolejki
<sbl> Jul  7 11:47:27 invcenter postfix/qmgr[24552]: 308751211FC: from=<xxxxx@gmail.com>, size=1899, nrcpt=3 (queue active)
<jacekowski> a postqueue -p co pisze
<sbl> w logach dovecota nie ma bledow
<jacekowski> postqueue -p
<jacekowski> do dovecota to nawet nie doszlo
<sbl> jacekowski: no w kolejce jest ID wiadomosci, data, nadawca ponizej (mail system configuration error) a pod nim 3x adres docelowy aliasu jedno pod drugim
<sbl> jacekowski: postfix musi poprawnie laczyc sie do mysql i sprawdzac jaki jest cel aliasu bo dodaje do kolejki 3 wiadomosci (ktore wyslalem na 3 aliasy) ale wywala blad i nie docieraja
<sbl> problem powstaje tylko w sytuacji gdy probuje wyslac 1 wiadomosc na 3 aliasy jednoczesnie (podaje jako odbiorcy 3 aliasy wskazujace na 1 email)
<sbl> niby taka sytuacja nie powinna powstac bo kto by wysylal maila na 3 aliasy naraz ale no wole pozbyc sie bledu
<sbl> czyli jakies pomysly sa?
<Lorak_> czesc
<Lorak> zyje tu ktos?
<kklimonda> Lorak: nope
<kklimonda> same boty
<kretu> kklimonda: zawsze wiedziałem, że coś z toba nie tak ;-]
<fenek56> czesc
<fenek56> jaki sterownik do karty graficznej GeForce 6200 TurboCache powinienem zainstalowac zeby odslugiwala wysokie rozdzielczosci?
<hikaru> cześć
<hikaru> mam problem drobny z Gnome 3
<hikaru> czy może mi ktoś pomóc?
<hikaru> coś mi się zwaliło i teraz nie ma tego skryptu który robił panel na górze gdzie można było uruchamiać programy itd.
<hikaru> tylko sam pulpit
<hikaru> jak to naprawic?
<buharin> System.out.printf("Hello :)");
<zebaoth> witam wszystkich, mam taki problem z xubuntu 13.04, po aktualizacji system wlacza sie tylko w trybie tekstowym, probowalem rozne sposoby i nie wiem jak wlaczyc tryb graficzny, pomoze ktos z gory dzieki.
<ChaosEngine> zebaoth: zobacz logi /var/log/Xorg.0
<ChaosEngine> może coś krzyczy
<buharin> ja bym radzil korzystac z archlinux'a
<gjm> Genialne :f
<buharin> ubuntu za duzo kombinuje
<buharin> a archlinux jest prosty
<gjm> Ale to kanał Ubuntu, więc…
<zebaoth> wiec rozumiem ze o xubuntu temat nie jest mile widziany tak?
<Drathir> zebaoth: w ostatecznosci startxfce4 tez zawsze mozna zaryzykowac moze tez cos pokaze...
<gjm> Gdzie ja żyję?
<Dreadlish> nie wiem
<Dreadlish> ale tu jest kanał ubuntu (podobno) :<
<buharin> Dreadlish, sam nie masz ubuntu
<Dreadlish> mam
<Dreadlish> więc nie gadaj durnot
<buharin> pamietam jak mi sie nowe jądro wgrało i kazda kolejna wersja nie mogla sie odpalic
<buharin> bo oni zmodyfikowali jadro
<gjm> jajcarze
<buharin> bug na stornie nierozwiazany
<buharin> mam archlinux'a wszystko chodzi
<gjm> Fajowo.
<buharin> dlatego koledze zebaoth proponuje archlinux'a a ubuntu na virtualu
<Dreadlish> gjm: czasami sądzę, że Wizard by się przydał
 * Drathir tez chodzi jak narazie choc ramu malo na zabawy :p
<zebaoth> problemy tez mam  grafika, obraz ucina, mam nadzieje ze nowszy sterownik zrobia w koncu
<buharin> a gdzie jest wizard?
<zebaoth> dziekuje wszystkim za porady :)
<Dreadlish> tam gdzie Ciebie nie ma.
<Drathir> zejaka grafika?
<gjm> Dreadlish: Ja cały czas sądzę że niektórym przydałbym się mózg.
<buharin> pewnie ATI ma
<Drathir> zebaoth: *
<Dreadlish> gjm: to także.
<gjm> przydałby even
<zebaoth> obraz jest przesuniety, migocze wyskakuja paski
<Drathir> jac cos dziadkow to na oficjalne ati nie ma co liczyc :/
<zebaoth> podejrzewam ze to problem grafiki
<Drathir> zebaoth: mozliwe ze z odswiezaniem przesadzone...
<Dreadlish> albo kabel szurnięty.
<Drathir> ale powinien out of smthing wyrzucic
<buharin> zebaoth, lspci | grep VGA
<buharin> zebaoth, a czasem nie masz tak ze wlaczasz kompa ciemny ekran a potem tylko migocze jak w starym telewizorze?
<zebaoth> dokladnie tak
<buharin> o stary
<buharin> to ja to mialem
<zebaoth> po kilku restartach dopiero zalapuje
<buharin> chujowa sprawa
<Dreadlish> zebaoth: wymień grafikę, srsly.
<buharin> zebaoth, i od niedawno masz to?
<Dreadlish> gjm: a tu bidżej
<buharin> zebaoth, po aktualizacji?
<zebaoth> albo mam ekran przesuniety w prawo ze prawa strona wychodzi z lewej strony monitora
<Drathir> crt to najlepsze byly ja na 15" 1280x1024 potrafilem bez problemow uzywac najczesciej do filmow ogladania...
<zebaoth> przed aktualizacja
<buharin> zebaoth, a po aktuazacji co jest?
<buharin> zebaoth, ze wszystko sie ryplo?
<gjm> buharin: topic kanału mówi żeby nie używać brzydkich słów.
<Drathir> zebaoth: ewentualnie grafike do piekarnika...
<buharin> gjm, nie uzywam
 * Drathir nie zartuje :p
<gjm> buharin: 23:30       buharin │ chujowa sprawa
<buharin> gjm, to autouzupelnianie mam wlaczone 
<zebaoth> komp sztuka nowka
<Drathir> gjm: przynajmniej po polskiemu... po 23 w sumie...
<zebaoth> po aktualizacji nie moge wyjsc z trybu tekstowego xD
<buharin> zebaoth, sprobuj odpalic system na starym jajku jak masz na poczatku wybor systemu to tam mozesz jajko wybrac i na strym jajku probuj
<Drathir> zebaoth: zobacz do srodka czy wiatrak z ciekawosci tez chodzi na grafice...
<buharin> zebaoth, bo to wina jajka
<zebaoth> laptopa mam
<buharin> zebaoth, jaki laptop?
<buharin> zebaoth, nie sluchaj ich mowie Ci ze to wina jajka
<buharin> zebaoth, oni nowe jajko zmodyfikowali puscili i problem jest w tym ze nie mozna dosc nawet do trybu logowania bo cos sie tam psuje ale na starym chodzi 2.* coś tam
<buharin> zebaoth, dlatego radzilbym zmienic ubuntu na archlinux'a bo mialem ten sam problem
<buharin> zebaoth, a najlepiej wziasc czyste jadro i samemu skompilowac pewnie do twojego laptopa juz ktos opisal jakie moduly powinienes zaladowac bez zbednych rzeczy i dodatkow
<Drathir> buharin: ubu ciagle jest na jajku 2.x? O.o
<zebaoth> toshiba satellite xD swiezo kupiony 
<zebaoth> i5 2,6Ghz 
<Dreadlish> zebaoth: to idź tam gdzie go kupiłeś i na gwarancje
<buharin> Drathir, nie jest ale od 3 zaczeli modyfikowac jajka
<Dreadlish> buharin: , <- tu masz przecinek, użyj go czasem.
<zebaoth> i co im niby powiem, ze skasowalem win 8 zeby zainstalowac linuxa i teraz mam problem xD
<buharin> zebaoth, zobacz swoj model https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Toshiba_Satellite_A100-386
<buharin> bo nie wiem ktory masz a mozna sprawdzic co jak chodzi pod archlinuxem
<Dreadlish> still, to kanał ubuntu.
<buharin> zebaoth, i to juz masz w banku ze bedzie zawsze dzialac
<Drathir> zebaoth: a to jak nowka to po stronie systemu wina, zawsze dobrze z live sprawdzic dla upewnienia sie, ze to nie wina sprzetu... ramu 4 czy 8GB ?
<buharin> Dreadlish, ok to kanal ubuntu
<buharin> jak taki madry to powiedz jak naprawic mam buga na ubuntu
<Dreadlish> buharin: walnąć się w łeb w pierwszej kolejności i użyć mózgu.
<zebaoth> 4GB ramu
<zebaoth> do 16 mozna wpakowac
<buharin> Dreadlish, nawet developerzy nie sa w stanie tego naprawic
<buharin> -.-
<Drathir> zebaoth: win zawsze na dziendobry sie czysci z brandowanego syfu... :p
<Dreadlish> win na dzień dobry się przeinstalowuje.
<buharin> Dreadlish, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1133087
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1133087 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu shows grains like screen after the splash from kernel (3.8.0-5)" [High,Fix released]
<buharin> on ma cos podobnego
<buharin> ja badałem tego buga
<buharin> to jest wina bubuntu
 * Drathir sie zawsze tosiek bal osobiscie...
<Drathir> ciekawe jak z temperatura bedzie...
<buharin> Drathir, spytaj sie DaZ on jest specjalista
<Drathir> niby to i5 to powinno byc ok, ale czort go tam wie...
<DaZ> co tam nupku
<buharin> DaZ, ty masz archlinux'a nie?
<Drathir> DaZ: grzeje Ci sie tosia?
<DaZ> mam
<DaZ> Drathir: jaka tosia 
<DaZ> co >:
<Drathir> a DaZ nie ma della?
<Drathir> Toshiba
<DaZ> thinkpad zią
<DaZ> thinkpad na pełnej.
<buharin> Drathir, widzisz nawet DaZ ma Archlinux'a
<buharin> DaZ, opowiedz o swoich problemach?
<DaZ> mam raka
<DaZ> >:
<DaZ> i umre
 * buharin [*]
<Drathir> Linux archus 3.9.6-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jun 14 08:12:55 CEST 2013 x86_64 GNU/Linux trzeba zobaczyc czy nowe jajeczka ugotowali...
<Dreadlish> słabe.
<buharin> Drathir, ja mam  3.9.8-1
<buharin> Drathir, ciekawe czy jak dojda do 5 albo 10 to bejdzie jakies swieto
<DaZ> 3.9.9-1-ARCH #1 
<DaZ> :v
<Drathir> ale widze, ze ubu w koncu stara sie gonic z jajkami coraz dynamiczniej, bo kiedys to jak debian stable prawie ze...
<Dreadlish> 3.10-drd #1
<Dreadlish> meh
<buharin> DaZ, nie ma takiego :P
<DaZ> buharin: jest.
<DaZ> jak sie nie umie to sie nie ma :v
<buharin> DaZ, ale korzystamy z tego samego repo to skad niby masz :P
<DaZ> nie korzystamy.
<buharin> DaZ, masz koziolinux'a ;)
<Drathir> zapewne bezposrednio z i to 3.10 to stable w dodatku...
<buharin> http://dl.pakos.biz/ubuntu/koziolinux 
<buharin> :D
<Drathir> unstable 3.10-rc7
<Dreadlish> kernel.org
<Dreadlish> mainline: 3.10
<Drathir>  0.01 (17 September 1991; 21 years ago (1991-09-17))
<Biszkopt> 1st
<buharin> tak w ogole
<buharin> koziolinux istnieje http://www.goodgoat.com/distro/
<buharin> koles chyba to napisal w koncu
<hikaru> cześć
<hikaru> jest tu ktoś aktywny? :)
<buharin> hikaru, jest
<hikaru> zrobiłam sobie cos
<hikaru> z systemem
<hikaru> zainstalowałam lxde
<hikaru> i mi nagle
<hikaru> przestał działać gnash
<hikaru> i nie mogę odtwarzać muzyki
<hikaru> exaile mi się wywala
<hikaru> kadu wywala
<hikaru> nei wiem jakei pakiety mogą to być
<hikaru> wie ktoś może jak to zrobić?
<hikaru> jakoś to może sama rozwiążę :/
<hikaru> ale z tmy gnashem chociaż
<Dreadlish> pulseaudio
<CookieM> po co doinstalowałaś środowiska, gnome się znudziło?
<hikaru> nowe gnome beznadziejnie działa
<hikaru> nie mozna minimalizować okien
<hikaru> wiesza sie
<hikaru> bez powodu
<hikaru> zwiesiło mi się a potem nie chciało powrócic do stanu w którym był ten panel na górze z programami
<hikaru> wkurzyłam się i usunęłam
<hikaru> po prostu mi się nie podoba :P
<buharin> hikaru, moze masz starego laptopa
<hikaru> mam właśnie nowego
<hikaru> xD
<hikaru> wywalilam windows 8 i chciałam mieć linuxa
<hikaru> jak przez całe życie
<buharin> hikaru, jakaś programistka :D
<hikaru> wezmę go odinstaluję i zainstaluję jeszcz eraz
<hikaru> nie jestem ale jestem o studiach technicznych (automatyka) i polubiłam ten system
<hikaru> znikam
<hikaru> dobranoc
<lisu> powitać
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-30
<lisu> bry
<buharin> o co chodzi ze wszystko sie kompiluje a linker marudzi
<buharin> ;S
<TheNumb> nie umiesz
<buharin> TheNumb, umiem bo dzialalo ale przekompilowalem biblioteke jeszcze raz
<buharin> i sie schrzanilo :<
<TheNumb> Usuń wszystkie .o
<TheNumb> I jeszcze raz
<TheNumb> ;]
<buharin> TheNumb, no juz robie ;s
<buharin> wezme wersje unstable :P
<buharin> na pewno zadziala
<lisu> buharin: weź experimental ;)
<buharin> tak w ogole to ktos tutaj umie pisac cmejki?
 * lisu ómie pisać błędy ortograficzne i inne też
<gjm> buharin: tak w ogóle, to zmień kanał.
<buharin> gjm, cos Ci powiem
<buharin> http://alleg.sourceforge.net/a5docs/4.9.11/acodec.html#audio-codec-loader
<lisu> panocki, zasadnicze pytanie: co zamiast true crypta?
<lisu> potrzebuje szyfrowany kontener, albo tudzież poszyfrować pendrajwa
<jacekn> lisu: ja uzywam luksa
<Ashiren> ja tam wole double rot13
<TheNumb> tak
<lisu> kurde jak wywalic te "soczewki" z unity?
<TheNumb> Odinstalować.
<TheNumb> unity-lens-*
<lisu> TheNumb: thx :D
<lisu> dziala :D
<lisu> ale jeszcze reboot po upgrade
<Ashiren> reboot po upgrade :f
<Mhrok> Bry wieczór!
<ari-tczew> elo
<probo> witam
<probo> mam pewien problem
<probo> nie moge w ubuntu wejsc ani na facebooka ani na youtube
<probo> wywala mi taka tresc
<probo> To continue your web surfing,
<probo> please download and install this software.
<probo> Microsoft System Tools 16.3846
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-01
<Mhrok> Czejsc
<Mhrok> Dzień dobry...
 * Mhrok odgarnia pajęczyny
<ftpd> Mhm.
<drathir> bry...
<Mhrok> bry drathir ;)
<TheNumb> ry
<TheNumb> O, Mhrok
<TheNumb> Mhrok: zagubiłeś się w internetach?
<Mhrok> TheNumb: Nie, dlaczego?
<Mhrok> Wczoraj sobie przypomniałem o ubuntu, potrzebowałem czegoś na pendrive co się miło uruchomi. I z ubuntu Archa sobie zainstalowałem.
<TheNumb> yyy
<TheNumb> ._.
<TheNumb> przegrałeś życie
<TheNumb> :D
<Mhrok> Dlatego, że linuks, Arch, czy które? :P
<TheNumb> parch
<Mhrok> Lepszy niż ubu jak dla mnie.
<Mhrok> Może nie łatwiejszy w instalacji, ale przyjemniejszy. I po prostu zainstalowałem sobie cinnamona zamiast gnome.
<ftpd> A nie mogłeś jak człowiek, fluxboksa?
<Mhrok> Kiedyś sprawdziłem kilka środowisk takich "lekkich" i zostałem przy cinnamonie.
 * Mhrok chciał iść na rower a tu leje
 * xaxes` chciał zostać w domu a tu słońce
<xaxes`> ale nie dam się!
<Mhrok> xaxes`: daj mi słońce, weź deszcz i będzie git.
<xaxes`> k
<xaxes`> ale skończyła mi się mana
<enedil> Hej
<Mhrok> xaxes`: potkę musisz łyknąć.
<Mhrok> hej enedil
<drathir> Mhrok: oj tam nie latwiejszy, troche czytania tylko, a z pacserve to "sekund 5"...
<drathir> Mhrok: xfce4 tez daje rade przy przesiadce z perfekcyjnego g2...
<drathir> witam nie powitanych...
<Mhrok> drathir: z xfce coś mi się gryzło, nie pamiętam co. Na cinnamonie jest mi dobre i kropka.
<drathir> Mhrok: a miales juz problemy jakies z zaleznosciami?
<Mhrok> drathir: Nie, i nie zamierzam mieć.
<Mhrok> Nigdy nie było jakiegoś wielkiego problemu.
<drathir> Mhrok: a to elegancko i oczywiscie tego zycze...
<Mhrok> drathir: Cinnamona zainstalowałem po raz kolejny, wcześniej na poprzednim archu, który poszedł... daleko razem z dyskiem, który się wysypał.
<drathir> ala strata dysku boli ;(
<Mhrok> No, jak miałem 128 GB SSD + 2x 500 GB HDD i okazało się, że mobo nie trawi współpracy z dwoma takimi hdd na raz...
<Mhrok> Teraz jeszcze żaden z tych HDD nie działa
<Mhrok> I jadę na SSD + zewnętrzny 2 TB na USB3.
<Wilczek> A po co komu 2TB miejsca? :D
<Mhrok> Dobre pytanie, nie mój dysk, nie moje pieniądze.
<drathir> Wilczek: co to jest 2T miejsca hrhr
<Wilczek> drathir: Bardzo dużo, wiesz ile pornuchów się na tym mieści? :P
<drathir> lol
<drathir> miejsca nigdy za wiele im wiecej miejsca tym szybciej danych przybywa mam takie wrazenie...
<Wilczek> Różnie, zależy od konfiguracji i używanego oprogramowania
<Mhrok> Ja mam internet 5-7 Mbit/s to szybko tego nie zapełnię.
<Wilczek> Z 2500 filmów by na to weszło ;)
<drathir> Mhrok: jeszcze zalezy czy komp za serverek robi jesli tak to nie jest tak zle przy takiej predkosci...
<Adam_Dobrawy> bry Mhrok
<TheNumb> dobry mhrok nie jest xły
<TheNumb> zły*
<Wilczek> Czemu? :P
<Wilczek> TheNumb: *Dobrawy :D
<Wilczek> Btw. dlaczego jeszcze nikt nie stworzył karty graficznej na USB? :(
<xaxes`> były chyba
<xaxes`> akceleratory
<TheNumb> Wilczek: są.
<TheNumb> Wilczek: dlaczego są gunwiane? Bo przepustowość za mała.
<Wilczek> TheNumb: No wiadomo, że przepustowość mała, ale lepsze to pewnie niż moja zintegrowana karta graficzna :D
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> ;-)
<Wilczek> Intel GMA 965
<TheNumb> chyba, że masz riva tnt
<TheNumb> no to nie będzie lepsze
<Mhrok> bry Adam_Dobrawy
<Adam_Dobrawy> :-)
<Mhrok> Zastanawiam się, dlaczego przywitałeś się akurat ze mną?
<mateusz> Czesc, mam pytanie, jak uzyskac liste stron ktore sa hostowane na danym adresie IP? Czy serwisy ktore udostepniaja tego typu dane korzystaja z jakichs zewnetrznych baz danych?
<ChaosEngine> ktoś używa dynamiczną domenę w noip.com? Działa wam domena?
<ChaosEngine> komukolwiek
<xaxes`> ChaosEngine: microsoft kupił afair
<mateusz> ChaosEngine: www.noip.com "NOTICE: Our domains are still experiencing outages due to the Microsoft takedown. Please read our formal statement on the matter."
<nvll> xaxes`: nie kupił
<xaxes`> przejął, łatewa
<ChaosEngine> tak wiem, toteż się pytam czy komukolwiek coś działa
<ChaosEngine> i jak tu nie kochać złodziejskiego M$
<TheNumb> jakim prawem MS przejmuje domeny?
<ChaosEngine> swoim własny, ujowym
<TheNumb> pedauy
<Ashiren> http://zaufanatrzeciastrona.pl/post/microsoft-przejal-kontrole-nad-ponad-4-milionami-domen-naraz/
<jacekowski> TheNumb: bo mieli wyrok sadu
<TheNumb> ch im w ...
<jacekowski> TheNumb: bo noip a w dupie to ze ich uzywa malware
<TheNumb> jacekowski: nie.
<TheNumb> Podobno microsoft im nie zgłaszał.
<TheNumb> ;]
<jacekowski> i zamiast jak jakis cywylizowany ISP zdjac te domeny to noip olewalo problem
<TheNumb> "[...]Microsoft never contacted us or asked us to block any subdomains, even though we have an open line of communication with Microsoft corporate executives.[...]"
<Wilczek> Hmm... czy można no-ip nazwać ISP?
<Mhrok> Jej. jacekowski tutaj bywa? :o
<Mhrok> Stare czasy mi się przypominają.
<TheNumb> jacekowski tutaj idluje, tak.
<Mhrok> No jak widzę nawet coś mówi czasem!
<goldalex> siemka
<goldalex> :)
<Mhrok> siemka goldalex !
<TheNumb> iemka
<goldalex> co tam , jaki temat dnai
<goldalex> dnia*
<Mhrok> Z tego co widzę to cisza głównie.
<goldalex> cisza na takim kanale oznacza chyba beztroskie zycie, nikt nie ma pytan, nie ma problemów.
<goldalex> ;)
<Mhrok> Ja lubię sobie popisać.
<goldalex> niedawno sie przezucilem z win na ubuntu, dziala wydajniej na starym lapku niz wgrany windows 7
<goldalex> fajny systemik
<Mhrok> No, obwjus.
<Mhrok> Ja teraz zostałem zmuszony przez windowsa do zaorania tegoż.
<nvll> od windowsa wgranego przed producenta wszystko będzie działać szybciej ;D
<Mhrok> No i siedzę na Archu jeszcze pachnącym nowością.
<goldalex> jednak nie udalo mi sie zainstalowac na drugim PC ubuntu z windows 8.1 , tzn udalo sie ale system nie startowal jak trzeba
<goldalex> wrzucal sie po staremu w8
<Mhrok> UEFI?
<goldalex> yes
<Mhrok> To przecież kwestia ustawienia w... UEFI bootloadera.
<goldalex> wbilem linuxa na fizycznie inny dysk
<goldalex> ustawilem w biosie start boot z tego dysku i lipa
<Mhrok> Niee
<Mhrok> Ja miałem tak, że cały linuks gdzie indziej tylko "bootloader" siedział w tej małej partycji przed windowsem.
<goldalex> Czyli co zrobic z tymi malymi startowymi partyckami w8
<TheNumb> nvll: hmm mój windows wrzucony przez producenta działał super.
<nvll> większość ma dołączonych pełno śmieci
<Mhrok> goldalex: ja nie ruszałem windowsa
<TheNumb> nvll: mój nie miał nic.
<Mhrok> Tylko dołożyłem tam gruba. To nic nie kasuje, tylko w UEFI masz do wyboru dwie opcje.
<TheNumb> nvll: bo go nie było (:
<Mhrok> Razem - tak super.
<goldalex> nvll,  TheNumb  : Moj od producenta tez zasmiecony od razu odchudzanie było
<TheNumb> Laptop sprzedawany fabrycznie z ubuntu ;p
<goldalex> Mhrok,  czyli mam przezucic gruba na te male partycje startowe w8 ?
<Mhrok> Zaraaaz
<TheNumb> nie
<Mhrok> Znajdę Ci wg. czego robiłęm
<Mhrok> Tylko no, to jest z Archa, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#UEFI_systems_2
<Mhrok> goldalex: ^
<TheNumb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<TheNumb> goldalex: ^
<goldalex> hmm dzięki
<BlackyLogan> Kto i po co w ogóle wymyślił UEFI...
<TheNumb> uefi dobre jes
<TheNumb> Nikt nie zmusza do używania.
 * TheNumb ma i nie używa.
<goldalex> zrobiłem wczoraj kompromis miedzy w8 i linuxem , polaczylem kompy kablem, na linuxie net odpalam, sciagam pliki pracuje, na w8 gram i z neta korzystam udostepnionego. Nie trzeba pzrynajmniej przekladac modemu ciągle miedzy kompami.
<goldalex> :)
<Mhrok> Odkryłeś amerykę :D
<gjm> <haker>
<BlackyLogan> Te czasy gdy musieliśmy w domu przełączać modemy :')
<goldalex> dodajecie mi :) do hakerstwa to braknie mi jeszcze conajmniej dobre skonfigurowanie wspoldzielenia plikow na tym
<goldalex> udalo mi sie jeden katalok poki co, osiaga to predkosc w porywach do 3 mbs
<ftpd> Dropbox ma local sync.
<TheNumb> ale poczo?
<TheNumb> ;f
<TheNumb> Równie dobrze może bittorrent sync w takim razie.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<goldalex> mam limitowany net
<gjm> jak zwierzę
<goldalex> czegos win8 przy probie skonfigurowania sieci lokalnej wyrzuca bledem jakby komp z linuxem nie byl dostepny
<goldalex> O wiem... działa wam czat wp.pl na icetea ?
<goldalex> *IcedTea Web plugin sypie mi błedem przy probie zalogowania się na czat
<TheNumb> goldalex: zależy którą przeglądarką oglądasz <:
<TheNumb> i icedtea różnie działa w przeglądarkach ;p
<goldalex> firefox
<gjm> >czat wp.pl
<gjm> no elo
<TheNumb> wupe
<TheNumb> : D
<TheNumb> gjm: wrzuć nowe ajkendi na redita bo nie mam do czego fapać ;x
<gjm> how about no
<gjm> idę spać
<TheNumb> daleko masz?
<gjm> tak
<inkwizytor> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-02
<Mhrok> Dzień dobry!
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-03
<drathir> bry...
<Voldenet> drathir: bry
<drathir> Voldenet: witaj...
<superware> can someone please help me with Polski?
<xaxes`> superware: sup
<superware> xaxes`: hi, can you please verify www.resizenow.com/pl is translated correctly?
<superware> the English version is at www.resizenow.com/en
<superware> xaxes`: better yet, please see http://pastebin.com/xrCkAu1m
<xaxes`> superware: nope, I don't have time for that
<superware> not even a quick scan? :)
<superware> just to make sure there're no fatal mistakes
<superware> can someone else please help me verify this?
<xaxes`> no fatal mistakes, but there's one typo
<xaxes`> superware: in 11. "wspierwa" should be "wspiera"
<superware> ok, thanks!
<Ashiren> :o
<Voldenet> dobry spam
<Voldenet> >wybierz obraz >wybierze wiele
<Voldenet> :DDDDDDDDDD
<Voldenet> pomogliście mu hardo
<Ashiren> 1st
<greck> 2nd
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-04
<drathir> bry...
<okokok> zna sie ktos na poleceniach at? potrzebuje dodac do mojego programu obsługe unikoda. pytam wiec grzecznie moj modem jakie kodowania wspiera (AT+CSCS=?). on odpisuje ze IRA, UCS2 I GSM. jest UCS2 :-) wybieram wiec UCS2. modem ze "OK". podaje mu numer i chce juz podawac wiadomosc a on mi wyjezdza z jakims errorem 302. operation not allowed ponoc, no ale wczesniej byla dozwolona.
<Wasper> Czesc
<Wasper> mam problem maly
<Wasper> zniknelo mi wsyzstko z gornego paska w gnome
<Wasper> zegar, ikony, glosnosc
<Wasper> zostaly mi tylko 2 menu
<drathir> witam...
<Wasper> restart komputera nie pomogl
<drathir> rm nie było czasem w ruchu?
<Wasper> nope, nie usuwalem nic a nic
<drathir> ciekawe, uprawnienia plików też nie ruszane?
<Wasper> nic a nic, ni z tego ni z owego wyskoczylo info, ze system wykryl blad, bez jakichkolwiek szczegolow
<drathir> Wasper: co jeszcze mi na mysl przychodzi i odpukac sprawdz czy czasem dysk nie jest bliski wyzioniecia ducha...
<Wasper> ssd, ktore ma niecale pol roku...
<Wasper> drathir: http://pastebin.com/w1vENwNX
<nvll> wygląda ok
<jacekowski> okokok: a wysylasz komendy i wszystko zakodowane w UCS2?
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/65HYwnU.jpg?1
<kklimonda_> meh, taki sobie - daj coś lepszego!
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/yWHrCMQ.jpg
<Voldenet> i'd stroke that pussy
<Voldenet> :>
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-05
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/0gUW5O9.jpg
<gjm> Ashiren: ja nawet w pracy mam kota: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/10392376_542418022529796_566689230497819814_n.jpg
<Ashiren> aww
<isthisreallife> siema
<isthisreallife> jest kto?
<pseudocat> ktoś
<isthisreallife> http://i.imgur.com/hEe4SYL.jpg
<isthisreallife> ten rozwijany pasek z adresami
<isthisreallife> mam za duzy
<isthisreallife> na 100% ekranu
<isthisreallife> jak to naprawic?:P
<isthisreallife> bo powinien byc mniejszy jak tutaj
<isthisreallife> http://i.stack.imgur.com/WdPpZ.png
<isthisreallife> wywalilem plik z chrome z .config
<isthisreallife> ale nie pomoglo
<isthisreallife> pseudocat^
<isthisreallife> poradzisz cos?:)
<pseudocat> ja raczej nie
<pseudocat> zapytaj się gdzieś na kanale z chromium/chrome
<pseudocat> tam raczej szybko będą znali odpowiedź
<pseudocat> ogólnie podobną wielkość mam u siebie chyba
<isthisreallife> a wez sprawdz
<isthisreallife> tez masz na cala szerokosc ekranu?
<pseudocat> czy chodzi Ci o szerokość paska?
<pseudocat> tak
<isthisreallife> ten rozwijany z adresami z historii
<isthisreallife> gdy wpisuje jakis adres
<isthisreallife> bo patrz tutaj jest duzo mniejszy
<isthisreallife> http://i.stack.imgur.com/WdPpZ.png
<pseudocat> ogólnie on wszędzie jest na 100% szerokości
<pseudocat> ten na mniejszy jest w starej wersji zapewne
<isthisreallife> :|
<isthisreallife> ale zjebali;/
<pseudocat> przyzwyczaisz się
<pseudocat> a zawsze nikt nie broni przejść do produktu konkurencji
<pseudocat> ewentualnie
<pseudocat> zawsze można sobie wziąć chromium i sobie przerobić
<pseudocat> ale i tak nie ma to sensu
<isthisreallife> pseudocat, moze wiesz czy da sie dodac jakos bookmarks menu
<isthisreallife> takie jak z firefoxa?
<pseudocat> nie korzystam z firefoxa, jak możesz przedstaw co chcesz dodać
<isthisreallife> http://i.imgur.com/XR0xEoH.jpg
<isthisreallife> pseudocat^
<isthisreallife> bookmarks po lewej stronie przegladarki
<pseudocat> no, jak dotąd nie widziałem takiego rozwiązania w chrome, ogólnie nawet nie było możliwości, by dzielić okienko na kilka jednocześnie
<pseudocat> ale
<pseudocat> ogólnie możesz sobie włączyć pasek zakładek zawsze na wierzchu. (tj takie od góry)
<pseudocat> taki*
<pseudocat> (ctrl+shift+b)
<pseudocat> w sumie masz taki w firefoxie domyślnie :p
<pseudocat> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bookmarks-side-panel/ankkfflbgjokclfgfehiinnlijdlicdb
<isthisreallife> no w chrome mam taki pasek na gorze wlaczony
<isthisreallife> ale to nie to samo :P
<isthisreallife> dzieki za link
<isthisreallife> nie dziala
<isthisreallife> nadal
<isthisreallife> juz to kiedys sprawdzalem
<goldalex> Witam, jak w Ubuntu mogę ustawić żeby uruchomiło mi dany program o określonej godzinie ?
<pseudocat> at 21:00
<pseudocat> komenda
<pseudocat> ctrl d
<goldalex> dzięki
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-29
<Ashiren> 1st
<firemark> Ashiren: lol
<jacekowski> oO, w belgii 33% internetu to ipv6
<firemark> jacekowski: what
<firemark> dużo
<firemark> znaczy belgia
<firemark> to miasto
<jacekowski> kraj
<firemark> miasto :D
<firemark> troche wieksze od watykanu
<Ashiren> a w watykanie maja 100% ipv6?
<drathir> jacekowski: ale prywatny, czy moze DC duzo maja i staty zawyzaja?
<jacekowski> drathir: lacznie 33% ruchu
<drathir> jacekowski: ale to i tak sporo sie wydaje...
<BlessJah> jacekowski: czym monitorujesz serwery?
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-30
<m477> serwus
<krissss> hej, proszę o podpowiedź jakiego narzędzia użyć do tego aby na podstawie aliasu DNS przekierować usługę na danym porcie z konretnego serwera za NAT
<krissss> np. webmin.nazwa.pl -> https://192.168.128.123:10000, a jak wejdę kerio.nazwa.pl -> http://192.168.128.222
<krissss> szukam podpowiedzi, walczyłem z nginx ale nie za bardzo mi to wychodzi
<krissss> DNS już działa
<drathir> dns raczej portow nie obsluguje...
<krissss> no właśnie nie :/
<krissss> myślałem o SRV ale nie działa na http
<krissss> jakieś pomysły?
<drathir> to raczej po stronie servera trzeba by osobne ip przypisac i jakies przekierowanie na iptables czy cos w tym stylu...
<krissss> wiem, że jest to dość popularne w hostingach tylko nie wiem pod jakim hasłem tego szukać:/
<drathir> co nie zmienia faktu, ze zawsze ip mozna dodac po stronie apache i jak sie przpisze do vhosta inne to w teorii z dana domena chyba na dane ip powinno kierowac...
<drathir> vhost zobacz z apache czy to nie tego czasem szukasz...
<drathir> i jest jeszcze cos takiego, ze np xmpp sie laczac domyslnie na domene automatycznie potrafi wykryc port przypisany do rekordu...
<krissss> próbowałem z Apache jako proxy, ale apache przekierowywał mnie na stronę jaką podałem a nie zakrywał adresu .... poza siecią i tak by nie działało bo podaje IP za NAT
<drathir> to modrewrite chyba w apache o ile dobrze pamietam to zabaw z adresem tylko nie wiem czy takich tez...
<drathir> na ekspertow dobrze by bylo poczekac...
<jacekowski> jesli samo http to sie da reverse proxy robic
<kmax2> moglby ktos pomoc? mam problem ze znakami na klawiaturze w openboxie, fluxboxie i kazdym innym lekkim menadzerze, o dziwo na gnome wszystko jest ok.
<mati75> trzeba ustawić zmienne środowiskowe
<mati75> setxkbmap pl
<mati75> do autostart
<kmax2> wlasnie tak patrze z enie mam nawet folderu .config/openbox/ ;o
<kmax2> dziwne
<kmax2> dobra zaraz zrobie dodam i zobaczymy czy bedzie smigac :)
<mati75> z /etc/xdg skopiować
<kmax2> dobra sprawdzam czy pomoglo, zw :)
<kmax2> A skad, nadal to samo
<kmax2> zamiast slasha mam plus
<kmax2> i multum innym bledow
<mati75> soa#1
<mati75> a locales jaki ustawiony?
<kmax2> niezbyt rozumiem, az tak tego nie ogarniam :P
<kmax2> gdzie to sprawdzic?
<mati75> https://www.thomas-krenn.com/pl/wiki/Konfiguracja_Locales_w_Ubuntu
<kmax2> locale -a
<kmax2> sry ww
<kmax2> http://wklej.org/hash/ee78e110871/
<kmax2> Taki wynik
<kmax2> jakim cudem tu jest wszystko ok a na openboxie nie..
<kmax2> zw
<kmax2_> jj
<kmax2_> jj sry
<kmax2_> Masz jeszcze jakis pomysl co moze byc nie tak?
<me_> czesc
<me_> jest tu ktos?
<m477> tak
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-01
<me_> znasz sie na linuksach?
<m477> tak
<remev> Poratuje ktos? Mam jakies pozmieniane znaki na klawiaturze, zamiast / jest + itp. Na ubuntu wszystko jest okej, problem sie pojawia po przelogowaniu na openboxa
<gjm> remev: setxkbmap pl
<remev> gjm: juz to dodalem do autostartu openboxa, nic nie daje
<remev> gjm: co ciekawe ja tam mam polskie znaki tylko niektore klawisze sa pozamieniane..
<gjm> co pokazuje locale?
<remev> http://wklej.org/hash/ee78e110871/
<gjm> LANGUAGE="pl:en"?
<remev> a jak powinno byc?
<remev> nie wiem nic tu nei zmienialem
<gjm> normalnie, pl_PL.UTF-8
<gjm> a czy w autostarcie openboxa po setxkbmap pl dałeś na końcu "&"?
<remev> juz poprawiam
<remev> dalem
<remev> Dobra poprawione
<remev> cos jeszcze powinienem zmienic??
<gjm> zobacz, czy działa
<remev> ok zw
<remev> gjm: nadal to samo
<remev> gjm: zamiast kropki przecinek zamiast slasha plus
<gjm> hm…
<gjm> a spróbuj: setxkbmap pl -variant qwerty
<gjm> po prostu w terminalu
<remev> w terminalu nie dam tam rady nic wpisac :(
<remev> wszystkie znaki pomylone
<gjm> litery też?
<remev> tak
<remev> zazwyczaj z liczbami sa poprzestawiane
<gjm> w00t
<gjm> to ja nie wiem
<Ashiren> a moze to ctrl+shift
<remev> niee, spawdzalem ;/
<gjm> remev: also, nie musisz wpisywać
<gjm> możesz skopiować i wkleić
<gjm> no i jeszcze jedno
<gjm> czy w autostart.sh masz coś jeszcze?
<gjm> normalnie się odpala?
<gjm> czy ma +x?
<remev> nic nie mam procz setxkbmap
<gjm> no to sprawdź, czy jest executable
<gjm> bo może nie jest
<remev> ok sekunde
<Ashiren> :J
<remev> zadzialalo
<remev> widocznie z poziomu autostartu nie da sie tego puscic..
<remev> tylko ciekawe dlaczego
<gjm> da
<remev> nie no jak dodawalem do autostartu to nie dzialalo ;)
<gjm> a sprawdziłeś czy jest wykonywalny?
<remev> to autostart musi miec chmod+x?
<remev> nawet nie wiedzialem ;d
<gjm> no musi
<gjm> bo to skrypt
<gjm> który odpala inne rzeczy
<remev> dobra dodalem chmod
<remev> relogne sprawdze czy dziala
<bezreki> czesc jak aktualizowac flash z terminala?
<Ashiren> apt-get :?
<bezreki> very smieszne :)
<Ashiren> hm?
<bezreki> nie smiej sie z kaleki bez reki i pomoz
<Ashiren> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer  :?
<Ashiren> czy jak to tam sie nazywa
<bezreki> dzis wchodzac na moja ukochana showup.tv zeby poogladac dupeczki moj Iceweasel wypierdolil mi info ze flash sie skonczyl i umarl i trzeba mu podac tlen
<Ashiren> to uzyj chromium on ma chyba swojego flasha
<bezreki> no wlasnie chyba tylko to mi zostaje :/
<Ashiren> i po co ci ogladac dupeczki jak nie masz reki
<bezreki> a nie lubie kurwa krowium :/
<bezreki> druga reke mam :]
<gjm> eh
<Spaulding> huh, showup.tv zeby poogladac dupeczki :>
<Spaulding> dziewczyna.jpg
<me> witam
<me> jest tu ktos?
<en0x> nie ma
<Guest14085> czesc <en0x>
<Guest14085> znasz sie na ubuntu?
<en0x> co nieco
<Guest14085> bo nie moge zrobic hotspota na ubuntu. na live usb udaje sie, na mincie tez, a na ubuntu z dysku nie :(
<Guest14085> tu opisywalem swoj problem: http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=137&t=178603
<Guest14085> tylko ze tam sie chyba nikt nie zna
<gjm> xD
<Guest55932> witam :)
<Guest55932> jak ktos sie zna i chce mi pomoc w uruchomieniu hotspota na laptopie, to zapraszam :)
<Guest55932> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=137&t=178603
<Guest55932> na mincie mate sie da, live ubuntu tez, a z dysku nie dziala
<totalizator> deja vu x__x
<totalizator> ustaw sibie nicka najpierw może
<Voldenet> Guest55932: downgrade to nie jest zbyt dobre rozwiązanie imo
<Voldenet> lepiej sprawdzić dlaczego najnowsza wersja nie działa
<Voldenet> wpisz sobie
<Voldenet> set -x
<Voldenet> i odpal ten skrypt
<Voldenet> za pomocą . {sciezka}
<Voldenet> powinienes zobaczyc na ktorej linijce umiera skrypt
<Voldenet> zeby wylaczyc xtrace mozesz wpisac `set +x`
<Guest55932> mam ubuntu 14,04 i mint mate
<Guest55932> na mint mate dziala a na ubuntu 14,04 nie
<gjm> aha
<Guest55932> za to na live ubuntu 14,04 dziala
<Voldenet> wniosek jest taki, że
<Voldenet> coś w Twojej instalacji jest skopane
<Guest55932> i da sie z tym cos zrobic?
<Guest55932> w ogole to dzieki, ze sie zainteresowales :)
<Voldenet> tak sobie czytam ten skrypt
<Voldenet> wpisz sobie
<Voldenet> `sudo ap-hotspot debug`
<Voldenet> on Ci napisze coś więcej na temat błędu
<Voldenet> raczej nie rób downgrade'u pakietów, to nie jest rozwiązanie
<Guest55932> ja tam i tak juz tam mieszalem. teraz tylko kwestia jak to odkrecic
<Guest55932> teraz sie wyloguje i przejde na ubuntu, bo teraz jestem na mincie
<Guest55932> zaraz wroce
<Guest55932> jeszcze raz dzieki <Voldenet>
<firemark> Voldenet dobry kolega
<totalizator> Guest55932 aka Guest14085 aka me, ożesz
<me_> jestem spowrotem
<Voldenet> jaka była komenda na naprawianie linuksów...
<Voldenet> rm -rf /
<me_> wpisalem sudo ap-hotspot debug
<Voldenet> pastebinit
<totalizator> kryć się!
<me_> <Voldenet> poczekaj jeszcze chwile, uruchomie jeszcze raz ubuntu
<me_> bo cos namieszalem
<Voldenet> hajlajty się robi bez <>
<gjm> powinni robić test
<Voldenet> Test?
<gjm> i dopiero potem dawać komputer
<Voldenet> dzięki takim ludziom spece z IT zarabiają za jedną linijkę
<Voldenet> (;
<gjm> on ci raczej nie zapłaci
<Voldenet> pewnie, że nie
<Voldenet> ale karma będzie się zgadzać :D
<Guest19506> jestem
<gjm> no co ty
<totalizator> wee, kolejny Guest
<totalizator> to nie on
<totalizator> tamten był inny
<totalizator> jakiś inny, jestem prawie pewien
<totalizator> ale jakieś podobieństwo jest
<Guest19506> to ja
<Guest19506> od tego hotspota
<totalizator> ktoś Ty?
<totalizator> nah, to nie on
<Guest19506> lol
<gjm> kłamie
<Guest19506> wpisalem sudo ap-hotspot debug
<gjm> ja ich znam
<totalizator> Guestów?
<firemark> kiedyś poprosiłem GusteaXX0 by zmienił nick
<gjm> wszystkich
<Voldenet> No, ja percepcję na maksimum mam i wiem, że to nie on
<firemark> zmienił na GuestXX1 :(
<totalizator> lel
<gjm> kek
<firemark> i to był daz
<firemark> nie wybaczę mu tego
<Voldenet> 10/10
<gjm> a, to nic dziwnego
<Guest19506> powyskakiwaly rozne pierdolki ale chyba debugowanie nie skonczylo
<Guest19506> sie
<Voldenet> pastebin
<Voldenet> it
<Guest19506> jak wpisze sudo ap-hotspot start to wyskakuje another process is already running
<Guest19506> a nie da sie czegos tam odinstalowac i od nowa zainstalowac?
<Guest19506> albo sie przerzuce calkiem na tego minta
<Guest19506> szkoda, ze w mincie nie ma paska z lewej strony jak w ubuntu
<Voldenet> no to go zatrzymaj
<Voldenet> ap-hostpot stop
<Guest19506> to wtedy wyskakuje <Wireless Hotspot is not active
<Guest19506> >
<Guest19506> a jak restart to: Restarting Wireless Hotspot...
<Guest19506> Wireless Hotspot is not active
<Guest19506> czary jakies i magia
<Guest19506> a jak odpale live ubuntu to normalnie jedno klikniecie w panelu sterowania i jest
<Voldenet> no to sobie ręcznie zastopuj
<Voldenet> weź skrypt odpal i sobie wykonuj po kolei polecenia
<Guest19506> Voldenet, jak ręcznie zastopować?
<Voldenet> odpal sobie ten skrypt w notatniku
<Voldenet> jakimś gedit, vim czy co tam lubisz
<Voldenet> poszukaj funkcji stop ()
<Voldenet> rób rzeczy po kolei
<Guest19506> nic z tego nie rozumiem :(
<firemark> Guest19506: początki z linuksem, co? :-)
<Guest19506> a no poczatki :)
<Guest19506> <firemark>, a Ty sie znasz?
<gjm> nie
<Guest19506> <firemark>, jezeli się znasz i chciałbyś pomóc, to zainteresuj się - proszę - tym tematem: http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=137&t=178603 :)
<Voldenet> Nie chcę Ci obrzydzać, ale
<Voldenet> linuks z założenia jest dla specjalistów
<Voldenet> jak nie jesteś jednym to możesz zostać jednym albo użyć czegoś, co ma inny target
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<BlessJah> jak duze /etc potrafi byc?
<totalizator> to pytanie jest podchwytliwe?
<BlessJah> nie, chodzi o backupy
<Guest19506> <Voldenet> dziwne, bo niektorzy probuja kreowac ubuntu i minta na system dla ludu pracujacego miast i wsi
<Guest19506> i w sumie wszystko dziala poza tym hotspotem
<totalizator> to wróć za pół roku może zacznie
<totalizator> ale osobiście zacząłbym od zmiany nicka
<totalizator> ale to juz chyba mówiłem
<Voldenet> Guest19506: próbują to dobre słowo
<piespawlowa> zmienilem
<totalizator> \o/
<totalizator> jak chcez, żeby ktoś Ci z czymkoliwek pomógł to zapodaj logi
<totalizator> pisał Ci Voldenet żebyś wrzucił na jakiś pastebin czy inną wklejkę
<piespawlowa> tu opsiałem wszystko: http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=137&t=178603
<piespawlowa> a co mam wpisac do terminala?
<totalizator> chociażby to co Ci debug wypluwa
<totalizator> jak robisz sudo ap-hotspot configure to wszystko jest ok?
<piespawlowa> tak
<piespawlowa> ja wiem jak to obslugiwac, bo na mincie z tego korzystam
<piespawlowa> poczekajcie chwile, sprobuje z tym pastebinem
<piespawlowa> to napisze Wam co jest nie tak
<piespawlowa> takie cos: http://pastebin.com/ukW1BB4g
<piespawlowa> i po tym jak to wyskoczy, to dlugo miga kursor, tak jakby nie moglo sie skonczyc
<piespawlowa> a moze jakos odistalowac caly balagan i jeszcze raz zainstalowac?
<totalizator> zaraz, ale sprawdzałeś czy to działa po tym jak startujesz? może nie wyświetla, że jest Active, ale działa
<Voldenet> dlatego właśnie sugerowałem xtrace
<piespawlowa> jak wpisuje start to jest Another process is already running
<piespawlowa> a jak stop, to Another process is already running
<piespawlowa> a jak stop, to Wireless Hotspot is not active
<totalizator> oj, to ubij
<totalizator> i sprawdź teraz czy działa - czy jest ten hotspot
<totalizator> skoro jest wystartowany jak rozumiem
<piespawlowa> no wlasnie tu jest jakas sprzecznosc
<piespawlowa> ale sprobuje ubic
<piespawlowa> tylko musze sobie przypomniec jak to sie ubijalo
<totalizator> ostatni raz- sprawdzałeś czy ten hotspot działa czy tylko patrzysz co konsola wyświetla?
<piespawlowa> sprawdzalem - nie dziala
<piespawlowa> ale sprawdze jeszcze raz
<totalizator> poza tym porównaj sobie debug na systemie gdzie działa i tam gdzie nie
<totalizator> i generalnie nie nastawiaj się, że ktoś coś naprawi za Ciebie - jak dasz logi to Ci mogą ludzie powiedzieć co znaczę błędy, ale nitk Ci raczej nie zrobi case study
<piespawlowa> no tak
<piespawlowa> a jak sie moze nazywa ten proces, co go nalezy ubic?
<totalizator> zrób reboot - odpal tam gdzie Ci działa - zrzuć debug i porównaj
<totalizator> nie ma sensu w tej sytuacji inaczej tego wałkować
<totalizator> ps aux i poszukaj
<piespawlowa> to ide
<firemark> pewnie poszedł się ślinić
<totalizator> zawsze jak mi się nudzi i chcę komuś pomóc to przypadek okazuje się beznadziejny Q__Q
<me_> samo sie naprawilo :)
<me_> dzieki wszystkim, a zwlaszcza Voldenet
<gjm> 5zł
<me_> moze to debugowanie pomoglo?
<gjm> no pewnie
<Voldenet> nie ma problemu
<Voldenet> 5zł
<me_> a mam jeszcze taka jedna sprawe...
<me_> mam wrazenie, ze ubuntu dluzej sie uruchamia i podczas ladowania wyskakuje: resume: libgcrypt version 1.5.3
<me_> tu podobny problem jest opisany: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2229136 ale ja za slabo znam angielski
<totalizator> pozamiatane
<me_> i co myslicie?
<gjm> naucz się angielskiego
<me_> tyle ile moglem tyle sie nauczylem
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-02
<rafi> Witam
<clays116> jest ktoś?
<gjm> nie
<clays116> fajnie
<gjm> no
<clays116> mógłby mi ktoś pomóc z openstack'em
<jacekn> to dosc malo specyficzne pytanie
<clays116> mam problem z utworzeniem instancji przy czym wywala mi : Zagrożenie: Wystąpił błąd podczas wysyłania formularza. Proszę spróbować ponownie.
<gjm> Spróbuj ponownie.
<clays116> serio? jakiś Ty mądry
<jacekn> mowi cos ciekawego "nova endpoints" i "nova list"?
<gjm> Czy to #openstack?
<jacekn> moze to openstack na Ubuntu ;)
<clays116> gjm z Tobą nie rozmawiam więc się nie wtrącaj bo próbujesz tylko zabłysnąć
<clays116> gdybym uzyskał tam jakąś odpowiedź to nie szukałbym tu pomocy
<clays116> i tak openstack jest na ubuntu
<clays116> odnośnie novy nic nie mówi
<jacekn> clays116: jesli "nova endpoints" nic nie pokazuje to pewnie cos po stronie providera/openstacka. Brak listey serwisow chyba oznacza ze uwierzytelnianie sie powiodlo ale nie masz dostepu do zadnych serwisow
<clays116> w logach wyrzuciło mi: internal server error: /project/instaces/lunch
<clays116> launch*
<jacekn> clays116: w logach gdzie? Niema nic wiecej w nich?
<clays116> logach horizontu, ten błąd głównie się przewija więcej nie mogę odczytać
<jacekn> lepiej sprawdzic logi na serwerach, pogadaj z adminami niech popatrza
<oya> czesc nie moge zapisac nic na zamontowanym telefonie w xubuntu pomozecie?
<firemark> jak nie możesz to nie możesz. na ch* drażyć temat :-)
<firemark> a tak serio, co dmesg pisze?
<oya> firemark: czesc :) a czego konkretnie mam poszukac? bo dluga lista ;)
<oya> heeelp
<firemark> oya: nie wiem :-)
<firemark> wklej gdzieś dmesga
<firemark> tylko nie tutaj
<firemark> dmesg | tail -n 300
<oya> ok jak sie nazywala ta stronka gdzie sie wkleja i od razu dostajes link "{
<oya> :P
<firemark> oya: pastebin/wklej
<oya> ok :]
<oya> no wlasnie pastebin o to mi chodzilo dzieki juz wklejam :P
<oya> http://pastebin.com/LujVeexV
<firemark> to wszystko?
<oya> no :(
<firemark> no to jest wszystko ok
<firemark> wpisz mount
<oya> mount
<firemark> bez argumentów
<oya> haha sorry :]
<firemark> …
<firemark> ja p*
<oya> http://pastebin.com/TU22p8yL
<firemark> dużo tego masz
<firemark> ;p
<oya> godzine temu instalowalem xubuntu :]
<firemark> gratuluję
<oya> do tej pory siedzialem na crunchbang ale tak to juz wogole nie moglem sobie poradzic a montowaniem telefonu
<oya> dobra przestan byc dupkiem i pomoz mi :]
<firemark> nie jestem dupkiem :P
<firemark> przecież ci pomagam
<oya> :]
<firemark> dupkiem bym był gdybym cie wyslal do google
<oya> probowalem w sudo mc, nic
<firemark> w ogóle, podłaczyłeś?
<firemark> w mount nie widzie nigdzie
<oya> sudo thunar, nic
<firemark> nie widzę coś jak /dev/sdb
<oya> ehh czekaj bo wlasnie nie wiem czemu czasem mi sie montuje czasem nie :/
<firemark> no to poczekam aż się zamontuje :P
<firemark> obawiam się, że to twój sam telefon blokuje
<firemark> i musisz to ogarnąć sam
<firemark> myslalem ze beda jakies bledy i masz odrazu read only
<gjm> ty dupku
<oya> ale pod ubuntu, ubuntu-mate normalnie mi zawsze montowal i mialem prawa zapisu domyslnie
<oya> http://pastebin.com/g03PTH8y
<firemark> dunno, nie widzę nigdzie zamontowanego :-)
<firemark> i w sumie, nie mam zcasu by ci pomóc :D
<oya> czekaj chyba teraz :P
<oya> http://pastebin.com/5iPfGLc7
<oya> last try! :]
<firemark> nope
<firemark> może ci brakuje ci libki czy coś?
<firemark> dobra, ja spadam
<oya> ehh
<oya> ok dzieki i tak narak :]
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-03
<monte> hej
<monte> jest tu elektronik?
<Ashiren> :O
<mati75> tnij kabel
<monte> juz przeciołem dawno
<gjm> przeciąłem
<monte> potrzebuje podpiąc stary głosnik od telewizora do laptopa, jak to zrobic?
<gjm> najlepiej tego nie robić
<monte> wyjasnij dlaczego
<gjm> bo to bez sensu
<monte> jak to
<gjm> tak to
<gjm> co chcesz osiągnąć?
<monte> głosnik do laptopa
<monte> 5w
<gjm> mono?
<gjm> który mamy rok?
<monte> mono
<mati75> google
<mati75> tego jest pełno
<mati75> jak podłączyć
<monte> telewizor był z lat 80
<monte> mati75 wszedzie wszyskiego pełono i tak nie wiadomo
<mati75> to proponuje użyć głowy
<drathir> lol na bank spali lapka ;p
<drathir> jak naprawde stary to nie uciagnie, choc kiedys jakosciowo glosniki to cusa byly, to kak nie spali bedzie mial strasznie cichy dzwiek w najlepszym wypadku...
<drathir> cusa/cuda*
<gjm> OpenCL
<mati75> mamy wzmaczniacz trzeba
<mati75> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beBncAqMo4w
<mati75> :D
<gjm> zmacniavz do subufera
<mati75> wpisałem sam symbol tranzystora
<mati75> komentarze są dobre
<dawciobiel> wimta
<Voldenet> no wimta
<dawciobiel> Przeczytalem na ubuntu-manual-.org @ pdf, ze system umozliwia szyfrowanie folderu lub nawet ca?ego folderu /home: 'If you have not chosen to encrypt a user?sentire home folder, it is possible to encrypt a single folder ? called Private ? in a user?s home folder'
<dawciobiel> Czy to znaczy, ¿e ten szyfrowany folder faktycznie, fizycznie musi znajdowa? si? jako podfolder /home?
<dawciobiel> czy
<dawciobiel> raczej chodzi o uprawnienia do zapisu ??
<dawciobiel>  
<Ashiren> eeos
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/azVVAVK_460s.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-04
<m477> ;o
<m477> zaspalem
<m477>  pierwszy wstalem zeby moc robic zadanka \o/
<CookieM> mission cat-possible http://i.imgur.com/Vr2472u.webm
<Ashiren> aww http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a2qmPbY_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aw7KE0y_460sv.mp4
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/WnEPWwh.jpg
<CookieM> koci bat-man http://i.imgur.com//c58nwTT.gif
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.imgur.com/K95uUOs.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/en3AdUN.jpg
<CookieM> http://i.imgur.com/Ije8jOy.jpg
<firemark> Ashiren, Ashiren wszędzie
<gjm> tak
<firemark> kurde
<firemark> gify jako webm
<firemark> jak to kopiować po ludzku
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/m9yKCDD.jpg
<TheNumb> o/
<Guest94851> hej
<irondew> Panowie mam spory problem, jak odpalam openboxa znaki na klawiaturze sa kompletnie pomieszane. Wpisuje setxbkmap pl i po jakichś dwoch minutach wszystko zaczyna dzialac. Ale to tez tylko czasem, czasem spamuje to 15x i dopiero zalapuje. Co moze byc nie tak?
<Dread> klawiatura.
<irondew> Nie mozliwe, na tej samej klawie pantheon dziala dobrze
<irondew> tylko openbox i fluxbox maja jakis problem
<drathir> zobacz czy jakis klawisz wcisniety nie jest...
<drathir> ups...
<firemark> co ja tu robię.
#ubuntu-pl 2016-07-05
<gjm> 1st
<gjm> refleks
<Ashiren>  :c
<tobiasz29>   
<dj_oko[zapdos]> \(▰益▰)/
<tobiasz29> o_o
#ubuntu-pl 2016-07-06
<Ashiren> 1st
<gjm> 2nd
<Ashiren> zajales zaszczytne drugie miejsce gdy ja jestem zaledwie przedostatni
#ubuntu-pl 2016-07-07
<Ulther> Witam
<Ulther> mam problem z instalacją windy 10 i ubuntu mate 14.04
<Ulther> Otóż winda instaluje się w gpt, wtedy ubuntu podczas instalacji nie widzi windy
<Ulther> próbowałem również na odwrót, zainstalowałem ubuntu i przekonwertowałem partycję na gpt, ale z tego co wiem nie posiadam partycji wymiany
<tobiasz29> pozostają schody
<gjm> bo to winda do nieba
<Ulther> partycji rozruchowej*
<tobiasz29> :>
<Ulther> hehe :D
<Ulther> a jakieś rady ?
<jacekn> Ulther: nie instaluj windy :)
<Ulther> Też jestem tego zdania, jednak to nie mój komp i winda musi być niestety ... :/
<jacekn> to moze drugi dysk po prostu
<Ulther> było tak wcześniej. Teraz ubzdurał sobie że chce na jednym dysku systemy a na drugim dane
<Ulther> wczoraj 200gb zrzucałem specjalnie na lapka... :/
<Ulther> po problemie, instalacja wirusa w trybie biosu zamiast uefi
<drathir> to cos nowego ^^ 12:51 < Ulther> Otóż winda instaluje się w gpt, wtedy ubuntu podczas instalacji nie widzi  windy
<Ulther> tylko że linux nie wykrył wirusa jako systemu tylko jako bootloader, teraz w gruubie nie mam wyboru samego wirusa a jego bootloader
<d42> Ulther: to jest jakiś dziwny laptop może? :v
<drathir> Ulther: nom tak ma byc... nazwe zawsze mozesz zmienic...
<d42> bo uefi super standard generalnie
<Ulther> wiem wiem w ustawieniach gruba zmienie nazwe
<Ulther> to uefi to jedno wielkie gunwo ...
<drathir> nie wiem jak to jest w ubu, ale uefi tez powinien lykac...
<drathir> to lenovo czasem nie jest?
<Ulther> nie, hp
 * drathir tylko w samsungu i lenowo dziwy mial...
<drathir> w jednym do uefi nie szlo dodac drugiego os, a w drugim instalacja drugiego nadpisywala poprzednia pozycje ;p
<Ulther> nie wczytywałem sie w dokumentacje ubuntu mate 14,04 ale tez moze ma problem z uefi
<drathir> a to nie stara jakas wersja ?
 * drathir nie sedzi numerkow ubu, ale ma wrazenie, ze cos kolo 16 juz powinno byc?
<Ulther> tak 16.04 wyszło, ale nie wspiera amd i tu krach :D
<drathir> O.o swiat sie konczy ;/
<Ulther> może inaczej amd nie wspiera linuxa nowego
<Ulther> bo linux jest chętny wspierać :D
 * drathir tam ostatnio widzial pomysly porzucenia wsparcia linuxa dla 32bit arch toz to jakies koszmarne pomysly...
 * tobiasz29 ma nadzieję, że się drathir przewidział
<Ulther> no ok, niby 64 to standard ale bez przesady ...
<drathir> tobiasz29: /me stara sie 64bit instalowac gdzie jest taka mozliwosc, ale ten pomysl nawet dla mnie szalenstwem jest...
<dweller> macie dziwne problemy
 * tobiasz29 nie ma
 * dweller tez nie
<tobiasz29> drathir: macie problemy obywatelu  :>
<mati75> od 10 lat siedze na 64 bitowym systemie
<mati75> jedyne 32 bit to skype i wine
<tobiasz29> od początku siedzę na 32 bit (z wyjątkiem mniej więcej jednego miesiąca)
<drathir> tobiasz29: narazie nie, tylko "oni" maja dziwne pomysly... ;p
<drathir> mati75: skype w vm?
<tobiasz29> dziwne pomysły ma tylko PiS  :>
<drathir> tobiasz29: ++
<dweller> "skype w vm"
<dweller> why u do this to yourself
<mati75> drathir: multiarch
<mati75> welcome in debian world
<drathir> dweller: mati75 ale to m$ na pokladzie ogolniie zagrozenie dla konta...
<mati75> grsec itp
<drathir> mati75: ++ to juz zawsze cos...
<tobiasz29> "Nie ma złotego środka na wszystkie możliwe metody ataku. Grsecurity może być jedną z warstw ochrony przed intruzami, zarówno wewnętrznymi jak i zewnętrznymi. W połączeniu z innymi narzędziami (jak dynamicznie linkowana biblioteka libsafe), restrykcyjną zaporą sieciową i poważnym podejściem do zagadnień z dziedziny zabezpieczeń, pozwoli osiągnąć zadowalający poziom bezpieczeńst
<tobiasz29> wa."
<tobiasz29> Należy jednak pamiętać, że nic nie daje 100% pewności, a nie ma nic bardziej zgubnego niż fałszywe poczucie bezpieczeństwa.
<drathir> ubu ma dalej apparmora?
<d42> tylko qubes :^)
<dweller> cups
<jacekn> drathir: tak nadal ma
<drathir> jacekn: dzieki wielkie za potwierdzenie...
#ubuntu-pl 2016-07-08
<TheNumb> Tak
#ubuntu-pl 2016-07-09
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/F24iSHa.jpg
<TheNumb> Aww
<gjm> Eww
<tobiasz29> Uff
<dj_oko> \(▰益▰)/
<dweller> dj koko
<mati75> w czoko zawsze spoko
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/TI8hxql.jpg?1
<TheNumb> mati75: nie wiedziałem, że lubisz
<mati75> TheNumb: ja nie
<mati75> ale znam taką co lubi
<TheNumb> Anal Iza
<d42> :3
<tobiasz29> ,_,
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/27d81bccfa354ffb8aa77704ef6a2554?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=e5af2cc2baf43306f2e08a2fea5d4ad0
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/b3C87l4.jpg
<d42> :3
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/A6X4pFp.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-03
<malutka> Heja
<gjm> Timobajl
<gjm> https://scontent.fwaw3-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/19642681_1585249844879489_1978815087942481441_n.jpg?oh=02352c7c6932972ee3771c885999e642&oe=59D92323
<drathir> orange ^^
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-04
<malutka> Heja
<firemark> hi
<malutka> dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-05
<malutka> Elo
<gjm> https://www.facebook.com/smiesznekoty/videos/1411559528930816/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-06
<malutka> Hu
<gjm> No hu.
<gjm> https://www.facebook.com/catlovers.co/videos/1901708193422099/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
<firemark> jest czwartek :/
<gjm> szczymryj
<confluency> Cathursday
<gjm> No.
<malutka> Cześć coś się dziąło
<malutka> ?
<firemark> trump jedynie
<malutka> ponoć wywalił piękne przemówienie? :>
<pietrek> Witam
<pietrek> Czy są tu szpece od PHP?
<pietrek> ;-)
<grid2> czy da się skonfigurować domenę dla django bez użycia nginx lub apache ?
<d42> po co xD
<d42> cośtam pewnie wystawisz, ale to będzie zły pomysł
<mati75> da się
<TheNumb> da sie
<TheNumb> podaj dane do faktury
<firemark> da sie, ale to debilizm
<firemark> chyba ze ma symulować javę
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-07
<malutka> Yo
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/dUXSKfA.jpg
<d42> :3
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-08
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/ax0Zrnp_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aADrXXZ_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/YPmexwy.jpg
<malutka> Hej
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aeep1Ej_460sv.mp4
<malutka> Cześć. Wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji imienin kota <3
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/ttx4vPJ.mp4
<Ashiren> https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/ayx0038_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.redditmedia.com/Ulx9Z8_fgBjdjfOvsmcXOApLGZoYge2QjjR5J-MWr_c.jpg?w=576&s=8e607f53384d59b542013535ccb3e02b
<gjm> :9
<gjm> http://imgur.com/gallery/4xPGm
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/a2Wd9D2.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-09
<bartek> hiho
<bartek> zaktualizowałem sobie minta syrene na sonie :D
<bartek> i... jak narazie wszystko chodzi
<Ashiren> :O
<bartek> :0
<Ashiren> no jak to tak zeby linux po aktualizacji chodzil
<Ashiren> jak windowsowiec ma sie poczuc jak w domu
<bartek> no nieswojo
<bartek> rezygnuje :D
<bartek> jakie polecenie wyswietlalo wersje jądra?
<Ashiren> uname -a
<bartek> dzieki
<bartek> 4.4.0-83-generic
<gjm> xD
<gjm> ubuntu
<gjm> stan umysłu
<bartek> ;p
<firemark> no nie wiem
<firemark> ubuntu po prostu działa
<firemark> co jest bardzo miłym doświadczeniem
<Ashiren> ale to takie nielinuxowe
<mario__> blee
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-02
<malutka> o/
<Mhrok> hejo!
<artur> czesc
<blabsone> czesc uzywa ktos z was chomikbox? kilka razy juz udalo mi sie urochomic na debianie a teraz znowu nie moge nei wiem co robie zle pomoze ktos?
<Mhrok> Ja zaraz znikam, ale możesz podrzucić jakieś błędy, które wypluwa.
<blabsone> Mhrok: jestem geek nie ukrywam :) podpowiesz komende? :)
<malutka> spróbuj wyłączyć i włączyć komputer :>
<blabsone> @malutka: sprobuj byc mnie zabawna a bardziej pomocna :) az taki geek nie jestem :P
<malutka> bo polecą banany :3
<blabsone> no weeez :) zawsze jak tu wpadam to Ty sie pojawiasz i tylko beke czepiesz :)
<blabsone> zawsze instaluje chomikboxa wg tej samej instrukcji http://engenteur.pl/chomikbox-dla-linuxa/
<blabsone> ale za kazdym razem na innej distro
<blabsone> teraz mam najnowszego bunsenlabsa i chomibox mi nie idzie a tydzien temu na poprzedniej wersji blabs poszlo elegancko
<drathir> blabsone: spal to w ogniu piekielnym...
<drathir> malutka: a wiesz. ze to pomaga ? ^^
<malutka> ++ wiem drathir :> ale nie każdy wie :P
<blabsone> kiedys irc byl bardziej pomocny :(
<drathir> blabsone: nie draznij malpki, bo banankiem dostaniesz ^^
<malutka> ano :]
<drathir> blabsone: pytales devov czy dependencies do najnowszego maja ?
<drathir> blabsone: teraz tez jest, ale bez bledow to tak ciezko... a kula zostala w biurku...
<blabsone> drathir: gdybym wiedzial jak ich zapytac :)
<blabsone> ja Ci te bledy chetnie wypluje ale nie pamietam jaka komenda :)
<blabsone> help
<malutka> dobry jeżu...
<blabsone> :)
<blabsone> wiem wiem ale zrobcie dzis dobry uczynek i poprowadzcie geeka za raczke :)
<drathir> blabsone: no jak instalujesz to nic nie pluje ?
<blabsone> jak instaluje to nic nie pluje
<blabsone> mowi ze brakuje tego i tego ale skrypt od razu sam to instaluje
<drathir> zaewne to ze brakuje czegos ma znaczenie...
<blabsone> no zgadzam sie ale mowie - sam to od razu doinstalowuje
<drathir> swoja droga serio sudo ? O.o
<blabsone> hehe
<blabsone> no co/ :)
<drathir> chmod +x na plik .png ? hmmm....
<blabsone> skad taki pomysl? :)
<blabsone> pomozesz mi czy bedziesz sobie robil jaja z praw do ikony? :)
<drathir> blabsone: k dobra linie ucielo ;p Nasza interaktywna ikonka potrzebuje jeszcze praw do wykonywania
<blabsone> serio? ikona? :)
<blabsone> :) :) :)
<drathir> aktywator niby, ale  sudo chmod +x ChomikBox.desktop i znow sudo ? -.-
<drathir> serio to nie odpali bez roota?
<blabsone> dobra widze ze na zarty Cie wzielo :)
<Ashiren> chomikbox? ~~
<blabsone> no nadanie praw to raczej ziomek co Ty :)
<drathir> Ashiren: zarzuc wiesz czym... prosze...
<blabsone> Ashiren: tak wiem chomikbox jest passe ale ja go potrzebuje :)
<drathir> sudo vim ChomikBox.desktop ae tu pro = vim ^&
<drathir> blabsone: odpal w konsoli /opt/ChomikBox/chomikbox to Ci wypluje co go boli, ale za wipe nie odpowiadam ^^
<blabsone> ok
<drathir> btw ciekawa francusko polska stronka ^^
<blabsone> https://justpaste.it/49gbn
<blabsone> rece opadaja :)
<blabsone> jak widac nie zainstalowalem go w /opt :)
<blabsone> i jak widac nie odpala go :)
<drathir>   ~/ChomikBox/chomikbox -h
<blabsone> error while loading shared libraries: libgstinterfaces-0.10.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<blabsone> ok cos mamy :P
<drathir>  chmod +x ~/ChomikBox/chomikbox jak krzyczy ze nie wykonywalny...
<drathir> ls -hall /lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
<blabsone> nie no prawa mu dalem
<blabsone> ls: nie ma dostępu do '/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<drathir> ls -hall /lib/libgstreamer*
<blabsone> ls: nie ma dostępu do '/lib/libgstreamer*': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<drathir> sudo ls -hall /lib/libgstreamer*
<blabsone> to juz bylo z sudo :)
<drathir> hmmm...
<blabsone> no
<drathir> chwila musze sie przeniesc na innego kompa ;p
<blabsone> :)
<blabsone> takie cos znalazlem https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/277238/is-it-possible-to-install-both-gstreamer-0-10-and-gstreamer-1-0-at-the-same-time
<drathir> k czyli tak system 64 bit?
<blabsone> ja na 32 smigam
<drathir> sprawdz tez sudo /usr/lib/libgstreamer*
<blabsone> stara toshiba :(
<drathir> aaa...
<drathir> czyli /lib32/ zapewne...
<blabsone> sudo: /usr/lib/libgstreamer*: nie znaleziono polecenia
<drathir> tabem zerknij...
<drathir> sudo ls sry...
<blabsone> sry..? :)
<drathir> a najlepiej ls -hall
<drathir> sry to poza komenda ;p
<blabsone> hehe ok
<drathir> czyli ls -hall   tab x2
<blabsone> ale jaki katalog wy-ls'owac? :)
<drathir> najlepiej...
<drathir>  /
<blabsone> ok
<drathir> powinien byc tam skrot to libsow....
<blabsone> https://justpaste.it/4lejg
<blabsone> o to chodzilo?
<blabsone> czy o to? :)
<blabsone> https://justpaste.it/4kug4
<drathir> jak nie ma po zapewne pod ls -hall /usr/lib32/libgstreamer*
<drathir> ale jednak /lib/ ciekawe ;p
<blabsone> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root     root       28 lip  2 12:55 libgstreamer-0.10.so.0 -> ./lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
<blabsone> :)
<drathir> sudo ls -hall /lib/libgstreamer*
<blabsone> robilem juz z sudo
<drathir> serio zadnego nie ma ?
<blabsone> ls: nie ma dostępu do '/lib/libgstreamer*': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<drathir> apt-cache search gstreamer
<drathir> blabsone: a sudo ls -hall /lib/ daje cos?
<blabsone> https://justpaste.it/433na
<drathir> wiesz mozesz linknac ta z appki, ale moze systemowe appki wylozyc jak bedzie kolidowac z jakims update..
<blabsone> https://justpaste.it/6b7pi
<blabsone> moge sprobowac linknac trudno zaryzykuje :) ale tyle razy ju zudawalo mi sie urochomic chomikboxa a tu nagle takie kombinacje alpejskie? :(
<blabsone> swierza instalka debiana z wczoraj :(
<drathir> cp ~/ChomikBox/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0 /opt/ChomikBox/
<Spass> libgstreamer0.1 to chyba tylko w oldstable występuje, teraz jest libgstreamer1.0
<blabsone> ok jade z tym zobaczymy co bedzie
<drathir> wczesniej mkdir /opt/ChomikBox/
<blabsone> a nie moge do /home/ tak jak mam?
<drathir> Spass: wiesz najlepiej to bym sprobowal 1.0 i symlinknac...
<blabsone> no to Ty decyduj :)
<drathir> blabsone: moze nie miec dostepu do /home...
<blabsone> no dobra to jade z tym koksem :)
<Spass> to pewnie jest najlepsza opcja, lepsza niz instalowanie na siłę starych paczek
<drathir> blabsone: dlatego chce linknac do opt tam na bank bedzie mialo ;p
<blabsone> ok zrobione
<blabsone> urochomic z .desktop?
<drathir> Spass: tyko podejrzewam ze bedzie plulo ze nie ma jakichs tam magicznych dowiazan bo tak magiczna apka na sztywno zapewne przypisane ma... ale czemu nie mozna i tak i tak sprobowac ^^
<blabsone> jak ja wam zazdroszcze ze tak sie na tym znacie :)
<drathir> blabsone: apt-get install libgstreamer1.0-0
<blabsone> mam 38 lat i w podstawowce przepisywalem proste programy z basic'a - i na tym sie skonczylo :)
<Spass> pewnie na upartego można sobie dodać repo oldstable albo doinstalować toto z plików DEB
<blabsone> apt-get install libgstreamer1.0-0
<drathir> Spass: bo tak na dobra sprawe czort go wie co to je ;p
<drathir> sudo ls -hall /lib/libgstreamer*
<drathir> jak apt skonczy...
<blabsone> no apt wyplul tylko ze to juz jest
<blabsone> i znowu ls: nie ma dostępu do '/lib/libgstreamer*': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<drathir> blabsone: chwila zerkne gdzie to sie instaluje..
<blabsone> ok
<drathir> co za magia ;p
<blabsone> haha
<drathir> chwila musze skleic ;p
<blabsone> spox :)
<drathir> ls -hall /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgstreamer*
<blabsone> https://justpaste.it/54ir7
<drathir> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgstreamer-1.0.so.0 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
<blabsone> done
<drathir> i sprobuj odpalic...
<blabsone> jak klikam .desktop to nic
<drathir> lepiej z konsoli, bo Ci bledami wypluje...
<blabsone> ok
<blabsone> kurde jak Ty mi to pisales zeby odpalic z komendy :P
<drathir>   ~/ChomikBox/chomikbox -h
<blabsone> bo ja jestem w /ChomikBox to bash: chomikbox: nie znaleziono polecenia
<drathir> musisz ./
<blabsone> /home/blabsone/ChomikBox/chomikbox: error while loading shared libraries: libgstinterfaces-0.10.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<drathir> samo polecenie jest do /bin /usr/bin /usr/sbin /sbin ;p etc ;p
<drathir> no to zaczyna sie paciorek ;p
<Spass> hmm, to skąd wam sie ten libgstreamer wziął jak to się pluje o libgstinterfaces?
<blabsone> ehh :)
<blabsone> paciorek indeed :)
<Spass> tak pacze ne swoim systemie i mam tą bibliotekę w katalogu steam :)
<blabsone> :)
<Spass> chcesz to ci ją wyślę, moze jak ją skopiujesz do siebie to ruszy
<blabsone> niestety steam juz tylko na 64 :)
<blabsone> dawaj sprobujmy :)
<drathir> Spass: dobra uwaga ;p fakt...
<Spass> no chyba, ze ktos wie w jakiej paczce to sie znajduje i mozna to z repo instalnąć
<Spass> sekunda, wrzuce to gdzies
<blabsone> no ja szukalem google od razu wywala
<blabsone> ale tylko na 64 znalazlem
<drathir> blabsone: daj jeszcze raz ls -hall  ~/ChomikBox/
<blabsone> Spass: wrzuc to na chomika :) haha ja pierd*** ale zarcik sytuacyjny odpalilem chyba postawie sobie browara
<drathir> moze to mi tab zle uzupelnil ;/
<blabsone> https://justpaste.it/7a55i
<drathir> moze tam jest  libgstinterfaces nie libgstreamer
<drathir> no nie no jak wol libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
<blabsone> nom
<blabsone> co tu sie dzieje panowie? :(
<Spass> jakie są teraz "dobre" serwisy zeby wrzucic plik komus na szybko? nie bardzo chce na swojego drive'a wrzucać
<Spass> warto z tym libgstinterfaces spróbować skoro się o niego pluje
<drathir> Spass: innej mozliwosci nie ma, bo nie widze w paczkach ubu tego...
<blabsone> sam nei wiem
<drathir> apt-file search libgstinterfaces
<blabsone> https://justpaste.it/4k0g9
<drathir> jakies rpm-y tylko z tym widze i centosy ;p
<Spass> moze to zadziała https://www.sendspace.com/file/835eiy
<Spass> tylko gdzie te pliki masz wrzucic, to juz inne pytanie
<blabsone> libgcostam :) priceless :)
<Spass> hmm, mam jakies problemy z połączeniem
<drathir> Spass: a to jak pobierze skopiuj do /opt/ChomikBox/
<Spass> a nie... juz wiem...
<drathir> potem:
<Spass> o, albo tak
<Spass> moze nie ma co mieszac w systemie tym
<Spass> lepiej lokalnie do chomika
<blabsone> ok jade z tym...
<drathir> ln -s /opt/ChomikBox/nazwapliku /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/
<drathir> powinno zlokalizowac, ale czy odpali?
<drathir> Spass: mozna sprobowac tez...
<blabsone> ok skopiowalem obie liby ale ktora mam linknac? obie?
<drathir> z jednym plikiem to nie problem ja kiedys z jumanji lecialem wiazanka chyba z 20 plikow ;p a i tak nie pomoglo ;p
<Spass> tylko czy jest sens do ../i386-linux-gnu/ skoro on siedzi na 32-bit? nie lepiej bezpośrednio do /usr/lib/?
<Spass> nie wiem
<blabsone> no to decydujcie bo palec na spuscie :)
<drathir> blabsone: jak skopiowales do ~/ChomikBox/ to linkowac nie musisz...
<blabsone> aaa ok :D
<Spass> testuj panie, push the button
<blabsone> ok ok
<blabsone> no kur**
<blabsone> ./chomikbox: error while loading shared libraries: libQtNetwork.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Spass> to lecimy dalej
<blabsone> :/
<Spass> ciekawe ile tego bedzie chciał
<drathir> Spass: obawiam sie, ze jak domyslnie appki z gstreamera leca do takiego folderu to moga wszystke tam isc, ale mozna i pod /lib tez zawsze wieksza szansa ze namierzy ja ;p
<drathir> blabsone: a jestes pewien, ze nie ma nowszej wersji ? ^^
<drathir> w sensie tego chomika...
<blabsone> ja nie jestem pewien niczego juz
<blabsone> yyy kurde nie wiem
<drathir> bo to moze pol steama chciec ;p
<blabsone> na winshit to na pewno jakies updaty robia ale tu jest pewnie zrobione raz na wiecznosc przez kogos na wlasny uzytek
<blabsone> nie no chodzilo mi jeszcze kilka dni temu na starszej wersji systemu
<drathir> a odpal to przez managera archiwow?
<drathir> skopiuj ten sh do sh.zip np...
<blabsone> wystarczy ze spakuje do .zip i manager to kopnie/ :)
<drathir> ten instalator caly...
<blabsone> no dobra
<drathir> no tam dalej cos jest ;p pliki spakowane jakos, jestem ciekaw czy te same co rozpakowalo..
<Spass> sudo apt-get install libqt4-network
<Spass> tam jest ta biblioteka co sie teraz pluje
<blabsone> o mamy przelom :)
<blabsone> instaluje :P
<drathir> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/perl5/5.26/auto/QtNetwork4/QtNetwork4.so jeszcze bardziej egzotycznie ^^
<drathir> err /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtNetwork.so.4
<blabsone> hahahaha
<blabsone> http://is2.4chan.org/b/1530557118088.png
<blabsone> drathir: mozemy umyc spocone pachy :)
<drathir> lol
<blabsone> Spass: podaj mi swoj adres wysylam Ci jutro flaszke wybranego przez Ciebie alkoholu!
<Spass> to teraz mam wyrzuty sumienia, że komuś pomogłem w instalacji tej abominacji...
<Spass> nie pijam alkoholu :P
<drathir> Spass: hrhr
<blabsone> drathur: to samo do Ciebie! wybierz alko i podaj adres! :)
<drathir> blabsone: /me to juz w ogole abstynent...
<blabsone> Spass: to mow co chcesz w prezencie :)
<blabsone> ja pierdziu ok to obaj mi powiedzcie co chcecie :)
<drathir> blabsone: wymazanie logow z tego czynu byloby wystarczajacym zadoscuczynieniem ^^ ;p
<Spass> szerz dalej miłość linuksową i wiedzę ogólnodostępną, to styka, alko nie trza
<drathir> blabsone: uwazaj bo u gory sie mnoza te chomiki juz dwa sa ^^
<Spass> teraz mozesz swojego tech bloga założyć i juz masz pierwszy artykuł jak znalazł ;) chomikbox na nowym debian stable
<drathir> blabsone: a daj md5suma tego skryptu co uruchamia...
<blabsone> drathir: jeden chomik to .desktop a drugi to proces :)
<drathir> woow a to ciekawostka kolor zmieniles... ;p
<blabsone> nie zgadzam sie! musze wam cos wyslac z radosci ze wkoncu ktos sie postaral pomoc geekowi :)
<drathir> oho zow ;p
<blabsone> nie po prostu ikonke sciagnalem z google piersza lepsza :P
<drathir> oho znow... to chomik na bank bo na brazowawo zolyawy taki przeskoczyles ;p
<blabsone> ch** z logami :)
<blabsone> Spass: o co pytales? bo /clear bylo :)
<Spass> a nic, moja ostatnia wiadomość to "teraz mozesz swojego tech bloga założyć i juz masz pierwszy artykuł jak znalazł ;) chomikbox na nowym debian stable"
<blabsone> hehe
<blabsone> brak mi czasu na to co juz robie... :)
<blabsone> zapraszam was do odwiedzenia mojego kanalu na yt
<Spass> to rzuć linkiem
<blabsone> zbieram subskrypcje bo dopiero od 1k moge zarabiac :P
<blabsone> http://www.youtube.com/c/BlabsOne
<Spass> teraz sie podobno na YT juz nie zarabia, tak mówią
<Spass> musiałbys patreona założyć
<blabsone> taaa? :)
<drathir> blabsone: ta te nowe zasady yt to dalej od 1k ? juz nie wspominajac ile godzinowo materialow... ;/
<blabsone> no to nie tylko w debianie musze zajrzec do aktualizacji
<blabsone> tak, 1k musi byc na start :)
<Spass> no mniejsi twórcy maja teraz ciezkie czasy na YT
<blabsone> dobra panowie - do rzeczy! co moge wam wyslac? nie ustapie :)
<Spass> jedynie masz kase z tego jak złapiesz sponsorów albo wlasnie z donacji na patreon i tym podobnych serwisach
<blabsone> to smutne :(
<Spass> wyślij zdjecie kotka, najlepiej rudego, to malutka tez sie ucieszy
<blabsone> no moja ma kotka to moge zrobic :)
<malutka> ;}
<blabsone> ja wole psy i chetnie wyslalbym ci go w worku foliowym zamiast tylko foto :)
<blabsone> o nie dla malutkiej nic nie wysylam nie lubie jej zawsze sie ze mnie smiala :)
<Spass> no to sobie przechlapałeś chłopie
<blabsone> trudno :)
<malutka> :P
<Ashiren> :O
<Spass> no i kocia pani zrobiła swoje :D
<malutka> przecież to nie banan panowie :>
<Spass> a jak juz o katach mowa, to mój sobie ostatnio ubzdurał kładzenie sie na klawiaturze laptopa jak tylko na chwile od niego odejde, ale to pewnie norma
<Spass> różne cuda mi włącza
<Spass> piecuch cholerny, lato jest!
<Spass> *kotach też
<drathir> jak ja "lubie" takie strony https://rosa.pkgs.org/2016.1/stan8-x86_64/ChomikBox-2.0.5-Stan8-rosa2016.1.x86_64.rpm.html
<drathir> Spass: duzo ludzi ucieka...
<drathir> Spass: o tak tak kkotek ^^
<drathir> Spass: a to standard ;p taka cieplutka klawiaturka to marzenie kazdego kota...
<Spass> teraz pasowałoby na szybko w gimpie zrobić obrazek z jakimś takim katem w masce przybyczonym leżącym na laptopie
<drathir> a taka ciekawostka niby : http://bts.box.chomikuj.pl/repo/dists/testing/linux32/ChomikBox-pl-installer.32.sh oraz http://bts.box.chomikuj.pl/repo/dists/testing/linux64/ChomikBox-pl-installer.64.sh to serio oficjalne wersje ;p
<drathir> i z oficjalnej strony: http://bts.box.chomikuj.pl/repo/dists/testing/linux64/ChomikBox-pl-installer.64.sh
<drathir> err ;/
<drathir> to mialo byc...  Kompatybilność programu i rozwiązywanie problemów
<drathir> ChomikBox współpracuje z systemem Windows XP (od wersji Service Pack 3), Windows Vista, Windows 7. W chwili obecnej wersje dla systemów Linuks i MacOS nie są dostępne.
<Spass> ja to chyba pod kamieniem żyłem, bo nigdy konta na chomiku nie miałem
<drathir> Spass: ++
<drathir> juz mega chyba lepsze...
<drathir> chomik to tylko wyludzanie kasy...
<Spass> kasa sie zgadza, skoro dalej to istnieje
<Spass> w sumie to niewiele polskich serwisów tyle czasu przetrwało
<Spass> i to do tego w identycznej szacie graficznej
<drathir> Spass: /me tam nie przepada za bardzo za zmianami szaty graficznej, bo przewaznie na gorsze sa...
<Spass> tu sie zgodze, szczegolnie jak twórcy strony uważaja, ze kazdy przeglada neta na tablecie/telefonie i interfejsy sa niepotrzebnie rozdmuchane
<Spass> "nowoczesne"
<Spass> o, SUSE zmieniło właściciela
<drathir> a susel to juz nie taki mlody chyba?
<drathir> mandriva ciekawe czy zyje...
<drathir> czy tam mandrake ;p
<drathir> Spass: a i jeszcze opensolaris ;p
<Spass> Mandrive sforkowali, teraz jest Mageia, długą i zawrotną historię ma to distro
<drathir> Spass: toporna nazwe wybrali troche ^^
<Spass> z greckiego magia ;) jak google podpowiada
<Spass> ale wiki podpowiada lepiej - enchantment, fascination, glamour, wizardry
<drathir> lol czemu ta nazwa z krokodylem dundie mi sie kojarzy DNF (Dandified Yum) to nie wiem ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-03
<gjm> Ma geja.
<Spaulding> ale suse zarabia na siebie ;p
<Spaulding> tzn suse a nie opensuse
<Spaulding> w sumie ciekawi mnie kto tego w enterprise uzywa... :-)
<drathir> Spaulding: kameleon chyba popularny po ubu...
<Ashiren> oO
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-04
<malutka> o/
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-05
<malutka> o/
<Spass> \o
<bartek> hiho
<Ashiren> ihih
<bartek> Ashiren
<bartek> wywaliłem z kompa windowsa który był na jednym dysku z mintem, został tylko mint, moge jakoś wyłączyć gruba żeby mi się nie pokazywał podczas startu systemu? przyśpieszyło by to troche rozruch
<gjm> Możesz.
<bartek> jak?
<malutka> też pozwalam
<gjm> W konfiguracji GRUBa.
<bartek> dowcipnisie
<gjm> timeout cośtam
<gjm> Ustaw na zero.
<bartek> a moge go odinstalowac?
<bartek> czy jest konieczny żeby system sie odpalał nawet jak jest jedynym systemem
<gjm> Możesz, ale nie chcesz :)
<bartek> ok nie chce
<Ashiren> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<gjm> Potrzebujesz bootloadera.
<bartek> cofam
<Ashiren> chociaz chyba lepiej byloby zmienic /etc/default/grub i wygenerowac config
<gjm> Bez sensu.
<Ashiren> chyba ty
<gjm> Dobrze.
<malutka> \o/
<bartek> ide sprawdzić
<bartek> chyba działa
<bartek> timeout na 0, zamiast wyświetlać tabelke to ekran na 2 sekundy robi sie fioletowy i przechodzi dalej
<malutka> niesamowite :>
<bartek> thx
<gjm> A, bo to Ubuntu
<gjm> i Plymouth
<malutka> pięćdziesiąt złotych
<bartek> Plymouth?
<bartek> takie miasto?
<gjm> nah
<gjm> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/Plymouth/
<bartek> omg a na co mnie te wodotryski
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-06
<masid> czesc
<Spass> cześć masid
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<masid> kurcze nagrzebalem troche z dyskiem zewnetrznym, to przestawilem typ partrycji prawodpobnie z fat na ext4 potem cos jezscze i jeszcze
<masid> i pliki sie nie listuja, jednak miejsce zajete pokazuje, ze jest
<masid> jest szansa to jeszcze odzyskac?
<drathir> masid: pliki odzyskac by szlo zapewne ale zawsze przed zabawa kopia 1:1 najlepsza...
<drathir> /usr/bin/dosfsck /usr/bin/fsck.fat
<drathir> cos z tych zabawek poczytaj...
<masid> e juz po ptakach pewnie :D
<masid> wlasnie zbyt wiele tych koment juz naodpalalem
<drathir> photorec awsze zostaje, pliki odzyskasz, ale bez struktury katalogow niestety...
<drathir> fatback
<masid> testdisk mowi cos takiego
<masid> To repair the filesystem using alternate superblock, run fsck.ext4 -p -b superblock -B blocksize device
<masid> https://pastebin.com/mBnKK7jG
<malutka> o/
<masid> o/
<gjm> masid: Czołem.
<masid> czolem
<drathir> bo testdisk potrzebuje z reki ustawienia fat jako typu... ;/
<gjm> fug, dopiero teraz zauważyłem
<gjm> Czołem miało być do kogoś innego.
<Ashiren> *5 lat pozniej*
<gjm> Łobuzie.
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-07
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a8owgd6_460svvp9.webm
<Spass> bry
<malutka> o/
<Spass> \o
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/nvlaxdblgf811.jpg
<malutka> <3
<Ashiren> ;D https://i.redd.it/tcm03xzase811.jpg
<malutka> :*
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/weydowazwe811.jpg
<malutka> awwww:>
<gjm> malutka: Cześć!
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/bf33hw72rq711.jpg
<gjm> https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.15752-9/36755292_1467925533312369_6850100197167464448_n.png?_nc_cat=0&oh=79da87a7fa78aa905bc56f5c647a09cf&oe=5BA84241
<malutka> awww :3
<Ashiren> https://i.redd.it/t9fy6tla8j811.jpg
<malutka> <3 *o*
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-08
<malutka> o/
<Spass> \o
